# Bikes für kleine Menschen - Größe S oder kleiner gesucht? Schau hier rein!



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2015)

Ladys,

das hier soll ein Thread werden, wo Bikes für die kleineren unter euch (und auch uns Männern) gezigt werden, am besten mit Bild und den wichtigsten Daten.

Hier das *Cannondale Prophet MX* meiner Süßen (Innenbeinlänge inkl. Schuh kommt noch, Lady ist 163cm).

Einsatzgebiet: vom Hometrail (noch, Dämpfer wippt wenig) bis Enduro/Gardasee.

MY: ca 2006
Rahmengröße: S
Laufradgröße: 26", Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35 vorne, Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 hinten
Sitzrohrlänge: 40cm
Sattelstützendurchmesser 27,2
Gabeleinbaulänge ca: 535 mm
Oberrohrlänge: ca 565 mm
Radstand: ca 1105 mm
Reach: ca 375 mm
Stack: ca 580 mm
Tretlagerhöhe: ca 345 mm
Sitzwinkel: kann ich leider nicht messen
Lenkwinkel: kann ich leider nicht messen
Dämpfermaße: 200x57
Besonderheiten: 135x12 Steckachse hinten, 1.5-Steuerrohr, auch mit 190er-Dämpfer fahrbar

*Überstandshöhe
niedrigste Stelle: 72cm
Sattelspitze: 73,5 cm
wahrscheinlichste Anstoßstelle (Ladyparts/O-Rohr) 77,5 cm*

Gesamtgewicht 13,8 Kilo mit Pedalen, falls eine Teileliste interessant sein sollte, gerne.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Februar 2015)

Der Rahmen vom Rocky Altitude ist leider nicht mehr so wie er mal war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (9. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2015)

sehr gute Idee! Werde ich beizeiten auch mal mit meinen beiden "Kleinen" hier einreichen


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Februar 2015)

169 ist nicht klein. Das ist sehr durchschnittlich.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, aber für die leider immer noch männerdominierte Rahmengrößenordnung heißt das "S". 

Find ich schon okay, dass dann hier rein zu stellen. Das ist genau so der Punkt, an dem es anfängt, schwierig zu werden, 165cm, etwas kürzere Beine als @MaV3RiX, schon stehste da.

Mit 81 Schrittlänge wird's allerdings sehr einfach, das ist ja schon "M". Pics?  

Sorry, KTWR-Reflex, hab selber 86 bei 175cm, und das ist schon selten....


----------



## MaV3RiX (9. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## mtbbee (9. Februar 2015)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> nicht wenn man ein mann ist. darum ging es aber auch nicht. nur um die überstandshöhe von bikes größe S oder kleiner.



Überschrift heißt: Bikes für ganz zarte Ladies (im Ladies Only Forum)

Da ich lesen kann, werde ich sicher meine Bikes hier nicht rein stellen, denn mit 166 und SL 77 ist man ziemlich durchschnittlich  - bei 26" konnte ich fast alle Bikes in S bzw. 15.5" fahren, bei 650b etwas schwieriger die Auswahl, 29" Schwachsinn ausser zum Runterballern - also nicht erwähnenswert.

MaV3RiX hat editiert, so hat mein Beitrag keinen Bezug mehr ... ggf Mod bitte komplett löschen bzw. aufräumen


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2015)

Quacko, rein damit! Wie soll man denn als Mann einen Titel finden, ohne irgendwem womöglich auf die Füße zu treten. Ihr Ladys, Damen, Mädels, ihr seid alle toll!

Einfach wird erst ab ca. 170cm (na ja, selbst da...). Also, kein Geziere, Pics und Werte bitte!

Es geht ja um ne Art Datensammlung, und Bike-Rahmen für die Damen ist nach wie vor ein schwieriges Thema.


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Februar 2015)

Ich kenne einen Mann mit weniger Überstand als ich (72). Der hat ein Cube Hardtail gefahren.


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Mit 81 Schrittlänge wird's allerdings sehr einfach, das ist ja schon "M". Pics?



82cm = S = 14 Zoll - bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> 82cm = S = 14 Zoll - bei mir jedenfalls.



82cm = S = 16 Zoll - bei mir auch 
(wobei mir ein 14 Zoll Sitzrohr noch besser gefallen würde)

Sollen S/16'' Rahmen passend für 170cm große Menschen hier noch rein, @Alpine Maschine ?
Gib mal als Thread-Ersteller im Eingangspost eine Maximal-Größe bzw. Maximal-Rahmengröße in Zoll vor, damit man hier nicht seitenweise diskutieren muss, was noch unter "Bikes für ganz zarte Ladies" fällt, oder welche Körpergröße als "klein" gilt.

Außerdem fände ich es sinnvoll, diesen Thread oben anzupinnen, da die Frage nach kleinen Rahmen recht häufig gestellt wird.
@swe68 könntest du das machen?

PS: da die Radwahl und auch die Wahl der Rahmengröße und Laufradgröße doch stark vom Einsatz abhängt, fände ich es noch sehr interessant, wenn man zu den vorgestellten Rädern dazu schreiben könnte, wofür das Rad hauptsächlich benutzt wird, bzw. was die fahrerischen Vorlieben des Besitzers/der Besitzerin sind.


----------



## Warnschild (10. Februar 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16490443555/in/set-72157650733520171/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16489486212/in/set-72157650733520171/

Mein Focus Fully, absolut trailtauglich, mit einfachen Komponenten (etwa 13 kg). Ideal für All-Mountain- bzw. Tourenbetrieb. Rahmen übrigens zu haben.

Ich: 1,58 m; 72 cm Schrittlänge


----------



## Warnschild (10. Februar 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16490518365/in/set-72157650733520171/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16490504815/in/set-72157650733520171/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9318611827/in/set-72157650733520171/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16304211279/in/set-72157650733520171/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16302755438/in/set-72157650733520171/

Mein Lucas Hardtail, Maßanfertigung auf meine Größe. Relativ schweres Rohrmaterial (derweil kriegt man wieder deutlich leichtere Rohre), Standardkomponenten (nichts Leichtes). Dürften ca. 10 kg sein. 

Ich war sofort begeistert vom Handling usw. her. Ist schon was anderes, wenn alles "automatisch" passt.  

Auf den ersten Bildern waren noch die alten Komponenten (Sattel, Lenker) dran. Die Gabel (ebenfalls vom alten Rad) hab ich immer noch: Ist eine 120er, das ist nicht optimal für die Geometrie, aber komfortabel und fährt sich erstaunlich gut. Steile Anstiege im Gelände sind etwas anstrengend, aber trotzdem machbar.


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. Februar 2015)

Cooler Thread!



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Sitzwinkel: kann ich leider nicht messen
> Lenkwinkel: kann ich leider nicht messen


Auf dem Bild sind SW etwa 73 Grad und LW etwa 64,5 Grad.

Ich habe Tyee FLO XS bei 1.62m und 80cm Innenbein:




 

A	Rahmenhöhe	15,5"	395 mm
B	Radstand	1141 mm
C	Oberrohrlänge	536 mm
D	Gabelvorlauf	40 mm
E	Gabellänge	550 mm
F	Kettenstrebenlänge	435 mm
G	Reach	380 mm
H	Stack	591 mm
I	Lenkwinkel	65.5°
J	Sitzwinkel	75.2°
K	Tretlagerhöhe	348 mm


----------



## Warnschild (10. Februar 2015)

Weil's hier gut passt:

PS: Für eine Teamkollegin (meine Maße) wurde folgendes Rad gekauft und nie gefahren. Steht noch immer im Lager und ist zu haben. Geeignet für Meine Größe als mittleres Maß, also sowohl darunter als auch darüber (schätze so Schrittlänge 68 - 74). Renngeometrie, Standardkomponenten (gute Gabel, Schaltung usw., aber Standard und kein Leichtbau, was Lenker, Sattelstütze, Laufräder angeht):

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-26-race-hardtail-mtb-fur-s-kleine-person-neu

(Infos s. Bikemarkt-Anzeige)


----------



## 4mate (10. Februar 2015)

Warnschild schrieb:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16304211279/in/set-72157650733520171/





Warnschild schrieb:


> Ist schon was anderes, wenn alles "automatisch" passt.


 ÜH minus 0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (10. Februar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> ÜH minus 0?



Doch, habe ich: Entspricht aber durch meine Größe tendenziell der üblichen 29er-Geometrie für Größere, aber eben angepasst für Zwerge 
Nachteile sehe ich dadurch keine; zumindest kann ich entspannt Anstiege fahren, wo andere absteigen. Die Grenzen des Rades sind hier nicht erreicht; wenn, dann meine eigenen fahrtechnischen. Bergab jedoch bedeutet die 120er, die ich außerdem ohnehin schon hatte, viel Komfort, was bspw. beim Trilogy-Rennen ein Vorteil war. Mit 100er käm's natürlich vorn tiefer.

Ich muss aber nochmal nachsehen; habe seither Spacer raus und den Lenker gewechselt. Hab's nur gerade nicht da.

Aber hier noch ein Bild, da sieht man es evtl. etw. besser: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16304055070/in/set-72157650733520171


----------



## swe68 (10. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> 82cm = S = 16 Zoll - bei mir auch
> (wobei mir ein 14 Zoll Sitzrohr noch besser gefallen würde)
> 
> Sollen S/16'' Rahmen passend für 170cm große Menschen hier noch rein, @Alpine Maschine ?
> ...


Ich würde die Grenze bei 165 cm ziehen.
Und auch davon ausgehen, nicht unbedingt von der Rahmengröße. 
Bei den suchenden Menschen ist ja das die Vorgabe, die Probleme bereitet...


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Februar 2015)

Die Grenze, wo es kritisch wird ist 160-162 bzw Schrittlänge unter 74-75 (EDIT!) . Das ist alles dann ganz schwierig. Da passen viele S Rahmen gar nicht mehr. Frauen mit 162+ finden viele Bikes. Darünter wirds zunehmend problematisch.  Mein HiFi XS war 13 zoll. Mein jetztiges Lush ist 15,5 hat aber eine tatsächliche Überstandshöhe um 67. Ich stelle später ein Bild ein.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Sollen S/16'' Rahmen passend für 170cm große Menschen hier noch rein, @Alpine Maschine ?
> ...



Auf jeden Fall. Denn da gehen die Probleme ja meist los. Der Rest der Geo passt, nur drüber stehen kann man nicht. Bei meiner Süßen passten weder Trek Slash noch Specialized Enduro, das selige Torque war genau so zu nah am Schritt wie eigentlich auch das Cannondale Jekyll in 26".



swe68 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Grenze bei 165 cm ziehen.
> Und auch davon ausgehen, nicht unbedingt von der Rahmengröße.
> Bei den suchenden Menschen ist ja das die Vorgabe, die Probleme bereitet...



Das kongruiert ja mit S.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Februar 2015)

Ausserdem gibt es Ladies, die von der Körpergroße klein sind, aber nicht sehr zierlich sind sondern eher kräftig. Der Thread soll auch für Frauen sein. Nicht nur für Männer, die 'ihre' Frauen ein Bike aufbauen.


----------



## 4mate (10. Februar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Der Thread soll auch für Frauen sein. Nicht nur für Männer, die 'ihre' Frauen ein Bike aufbauen.


So sollte es sein. man sieht ja was der komische Mann für Vorstellungen hat 

So wie @HiFi XS und @swe68 vorgeschlagen haben: Bis 162cm, max 165cm

@HiFi XS : In #20 sind drei "1" zu viel


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. Februar 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Überschrift heißt: Bikes für ganz zarte Ladies (im Ladies Only Forum) ...



Falls übrigend jemandem eine bessere Headline einfällt, ich bin da ganz offen. Kann @swe68 auch einfach ändern.

Soll ja darum gehen, dass Frau von Anfang an einen Rahmen findet, auf dem sie sich wohl fühlt. Egal, ob der Impuls vom significant other ausging oder nicht...


----------



## swe68 (10. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt erstmal "kleine" daraus gemacht. 
Bessere Vorschläge gerne


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Februar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ... Schrittlänge unter 174-175. ...


  Die Schrittlänge bei kleiner Körpergröße ist dann wirklich kompliziert 

Ich werd meinen Stumpi auch demnächst einfügen, da ich selbst die Kategorie treff... Wobei fraglich ist, ob das suchenden noch was hilft, da ich noch die letzte Generation 26' fahre...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. Februar 2015)

Klar!

26 Zoll bleibt spätestens Second-Hand ein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (10. Februar 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Die Schrittlänge bei kleiner Körpergröße ist dann wirklich kompliziert
> 
> Ich werd meinen Stumpi auch demnächst einfügen, da ich selbst die Kategorie treff... Wobei fraglich ist, ob das suchenden noch was hilft, da ich noch die letzte Generation 26' fahre...


  hab's verbessert!    Was die 26er angehen...


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2015)

... finde ich gut, die Idee, aber:

Macht für  mich  nur Sinn, wenn hier wirklich nur Bilder, bzw Beschreibungen von Bikes gepostet werden, ansonsten wird es einfach unübersichtlich - immerhin sind wir schon auf Seite 2 und es sind bisher nur 2! Bike aufgeführt (die Links von Warnschild mal aussen vorgelassen) - also Mädels (und mitlesende Männer) nicht quatschen, sondern Fakten. Ansonsten macht das hier keinen Sinn.

(Mein Post kann naturlich gerne zwecks Aufräumen gelöscht werden)


----------



## Mausoline (10. Februar 2015)

Meins geb ich zwar nicht mehr her,
vielleicht gibts ja für Suchende noch was gebrauchtes 




Modell 2011




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1143004]
	
[/URL]


----------



## firefly27 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch was kleines, allerdings auch schon "historisch" : Yeti AS-R in xxs (14,5") von 2009:





Einsatzgebiet: CC

Überstandshöhe
niedrigste Stelle: 67 cm
wahrscheinlichste Anstoßstelle (Ladyparts/O-Rohr) 72 cm

Noch ein paar Daten:

Seat tube  36,8
Top Tube  50,8
Head Angle 69°
Seat Angle  74°
Chain Stay  42,9
BB Height  31,12
Head Tube  8,25

Gewicht: 9,8kg

Der Sattel ist inzwischen runtergeflogen wegen Popo-Aua. Jetzt ist ein Spezialized Toupe drauf.

Ich bin 160 cm mit 73-74 SL.

Und hier noch ein Bild aus freier Wildbahn (das 29er ist ein Leihrad und zu groß):




Viele Grüße Firefly


----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. Februar 2015)

@firefly27 Beschreib doch mal kurz die Stelle, wo Du anstößt. Wahrscheinlich am Anstieg des O-Rohr nach der Dämpferaufnahme, richtig?

@Mausoline Du triffst das O-Rohr ungefähr da, wo ich den blauen Punkt hingemacht hab, oder? Vielleicht eher näher zum Sattel?


----------



## Mausoline (11. Februar 2015)

Ausm Stehgreif eher näher zum Sattel, hab noch nie nachgemessen 
Ich prüf das mal noch


----------



## firefly27 (12. Februar 2015)

@ Alpine Machine: Ich stoße ja zum Glück nicht an, weil noch zwei Finger breit Platz ist.  Die 72cm habe ich etwas oberhalb des "Knickes" im Oberrohr gemessen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2015)

Ich habe dann mal gemessen. Die Fotos der Bikes sind nur mal auf die Schnelle im Flur entstanden.

Fahrer: 161 cm Körperlänge, 48 kg Körpermasse, Schrittlänge: 74 cm ohne Schuhe.

Wildsau Enduro 2012:




2015:




Überstand auf Höhe des vorderen Knicks im Oberrohr, (Schweißnaht bzw. Vorderkante Wippe): 71 cm (höchste Einstellung).  Wenn man den Dämpfer in der untersten Aufhängung (Unterrohr) befestigt, kommt man auf ca. 69 cm, wobei dabei auch die Tretlagerhöhe dabei entsprechend von 36 cm auf 34 cm sinkt.
Sattelrohrlänge: 38,5 cm
Laufradgröße: 26"
Oberrohrlänge waagrecht: 51 cm, Vorbaulänge: bis 100 mm (VRO)
Federweg: vorne: 140 mm, hinten: 140 mm
Wird vorwiegend dort bewegt, wo man bergauf einen Lift oder einen Shuttleservice hat, und es dann schön rumpelig und schnell bergab geht. Also nicht zum Stolperbiken, fährt sich sowieso eher plüschig. Lässt sich notfalls aber noch mit Anstand bergauf treten, zumindest hab ich sie bei uns schon auf dem Feldberg Gassi geführt, 1200 HM bergauf und gute 100 km Fahrstrecke, einschl. Hin- und Rückweg, ging gerade noch.
Gewicht: gute 17 kg.
Rest der Maße habe ich nicht, war ne Maßanfertigung und die Zeichnung ist irgendwie flöten gegangen.

Merida Ninety-Six:



Überstand auf Höhe der Dämpferaufnahmebefestigung am Oberrohr: 74 cm. Geht mit Schuhen gerade so.
Sattelrohrlänge: 40 cm (gab es damals leider nicht kleiner)
Laufradgröße: 26"
Oberrohrlänge waagrecht: 57 cm, Vorbaulänge: 80 mm
Federweg: vorne: 100 mm, hinten: 96 mm
Wird jetzt eher für längere "Schotterwegtouren" mit ein paar Trailanteilen (so max. S2, weil Sattel immer oben) verwendet. Früher für MTB-Marathons, aber da hab ich keine Lust mehr drauf.
Gewicht: etwas über 11 kg, seit die Flats statt der Klickies drauf sind.
Restliche Maße, keine Ahnung. Die Möhre ist von 2009, d.h. das Modell gibt es nicht mehr und der Nachfolger ist ein 29-Zöller.

Nicolai Helius CC (Tailormade):



Überstand auf Höhe der Dämpferaufnahmebefestigung am Oberrohr: 73 cm
Sattelrohrlänge: 38 cm
Laufradgröße: 26"
Oberrohrlänge waagrecht: 54,8 cm, Vorbaulänge: 40 mm
Lenkwinkel: 68° (lt. Werkzeichnung)
Sitzwinkel: 72,9° (lt. Werkzeichnung)
Gabeleinbaulänge: max. 500 mm (lt. Werkzeichnung)
Tretlagerhöhe: 35 cm (lt. Werkzeichnung)
Federweg: vorne: 120 mm (130 mm möglich), hinten: 130 mm (max.)
Wird für alles genommen. Touren ohne große technische Ansprüche, genauso wie Trailtouren bis max. S3 (mehr geht bei mir sowieso nicht). Stolperbiken, soweit man bei mir von sowas sprechen kann. Ich kompensiere eher über Geschwindigkeit, wenn es irgendwie möglich ist. Aber ich arbeite am langsam fahren.
Gewicht: 14,3 kg

Merida One-Forty:



Auf dem AX letzten September.

Überstand auf Höhe Vorderkante Dämpfer (also, da wo das "O" vom Schriftzug beginnt): 74 cm (ich schätze, die Sohle meiner Freerider trägt so 2 cm auf, von daher reicht es)
Sattelrohrlänge: 38,5 cm
Laufradgröße: 26"
Oberrohrlänge waagrecht: 55 cm, Vorbaulänge: derzeit 80 mm
Federweg: vorne: 140 mm, hinten: 140 mm
Gleiche Verwendung wie das Helius CC.
Gewicht: ebenso 14,3 kg
Gibt es leider auch nicht mehr. Das Nachfolgermodell kommt mit 650B und damit leider auch einem längeren Sattelrohr und größerem Überstand in der kleinsten Größe.


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2015)

aha, dann muss ich das wohl nochmal üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (13. Februar 2015)

*Ich habe alles, was offtopic ist, gelöscht.
Weitere Kommentare verkneife ich mir 
-swe68*


----------



## PlanB (14. Februar 2015)

Zufällig dieses Thema entdeckt, und letztes Jahr das gleiche durchgemacht. Freundin: 158cm, 50kg. Haben wirklich lange gesucht und diverse Räder probegerollt. KO-Kriterium war immer die Überstandshöhe, aber nicht bei diesem:

Giant Intrigue 2 (2014) Größe S - 140mm vorne/hinten
Überstandshöhe im Knick: 68cm





Waren erst skeptisch wegen 650B in Verbindung mit dem kleinen Rahmen, ist aber völlig unbegründet. Geometrie passt, und durch die großen Laufräder sinkt das Tretlager unter die Radachsen, das gibt zusätzliche Sicherheit und ein Gefühl im Rad zu stehen. Rollen tuts eh wie Sau, hab zumindest bergauf echte Schwierigkeiten dranzubleiben. 

Was man wissen sollte:
-Wie fast jedes aktuelle Giant hat auch dieses eine Gabel mit dem unsäglichem Overdrive2-Standard verbaut, d.h. oben 1 1/4" statt 1 1/8". Es hat mich einige Nerven, zig Telefonate und letztendlich einen Hunni gekostet, dafür einen kürzeren Vorbau aufzutreiben. Nicht mal die Giant Cycling World in Düsseldorf war Mitte letzten Jahres in der Lage einen kurzen Vorbau für den eigenen Standard ranzuschaffen. Gerettet hat uns im Endeffekt ein kleiner Händler irgendwo in Sachsen. Wie er den Vorbau rangekriegt hat weiss ich bis heute nicht. Falls ihr also einen kürzeren Vorbau braucht am besten direkt beim Kauf einfordern, sonst könnte es schwierig werden.
-Ausstattung der preislich interessanten Variante "Intrigue 2" geht in Ordnung bis auf die Bremsen (Shimano B-395). Die sind sobald es etwas steiler wird selbst mit nur 50kg schnell überfordert. Wenn ihr nicht nur Waldwege fahrt: Austauschen! Sicherheitsrisiko!

Ansonsten hat das Giant letztes Jahr klaglos diverse Touren, das Enduro-Rennen in Kirchberg und einen Freeride-Alpencross über sich ergehen lassen. Gutes Radl!


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. Februar 2015)

Schick! Kannst du noch was zu Reach, Stack und Gewicht sagen?
Und die grossen Raeder sind bei Steilabfahrten kein Problem bzgl aufsitzen?


----------



## Zonerider (14. Februar 2015)

Suche ebenfalls Rahmen. Fahrerin 1,64 mit 67-68 SL. Ideen?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## PlanB (14. Februar 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Schick! Kannst du noch was zu Reach, Stack und Gewicht sagen?
> Und die grossen Raeder sind bei Steilabfahrten kein Problem bzgl aufsitzen?



Offizielle Angaben dazu habe ich leider auch nicht, die Giant-Seite schweigt sich hier aus. Reach ist aber gemessen bei ca. 380mm, Gewicht fahrfertig mit Plattformpedalen und Hans Dampf ca. 14,3kg. Hintern und Hinterrad leben bisher in friedlicher Koexistenz, zumindest sind mir diesbezüglich noch keine Beschwerden zu Ohren gekommen. 

Auf der Giant-Seite ist sogar ein noch kleineres XS gelistet, das gabs 2014 aber nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht auf dem deutschen Markt. Wie es 2015 aussieht weiss ich nicht.

Die Herstellerangaben gerade in punkto Überstandshöhe sind nach meiner Erfahrung leider überhaupt nicht vergleichbar, weil das jeder irgendwie anders misst. Manche geben die tiefste Stelle an, manche die Überstandshöhe auf Höhe der Sattelnase, und wieder andere die Höhe in der Mitte des Oberrohrs. Aus leidiger Erfahrung kann ich sagen: es hilft nur probesitzen! Das Intrigue dürfte aber in der Federwegsklasse mit das niedrigste Oberrohr haben, wir haben einiges ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BittersweetBR (15. Februar 2015)

Zu mir: Schrittlänge 69!cm, Größe 155cm, (Gewicht 49kg)

"Standard-Tourenfully" Cube Sting WLS 120 Race (Modell 2014) 13,5" Rahmen, 650b

Ich bin zahlreiche Bikes Probegefahren und es war tatsächlich das einzige Bike,
das gepasst hat...und in der kleinen Größe auch verfügbar war.


----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2015)

... hier waren Daten


----------



## ann_cooper (15. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch lange nach dem passendem Bike gesucht. Ich bin dann vor 2 Jahren beim Cheetah (deutscher Rahmenhersteller) gelandet und bin damit sehr glücklich.

Zu mir: 158 cm, unter 50 Kg, Schrittlänge 73 cm (ohne Schuhe)

*Cheetah* AM, Größe *XS* (2013)

Federweg v/h			120/140
Sitzrohrlänge				  350
Oberrohrlänge horizontal	550
Steuerrohrlänge				110
Sitzrohrwinkel				  73,5
Steuerrohrwinkel				67
Radstand						1080
Gewicht ca.					12,5

Überstandshöhe
niedrigste Stelle				63
10 cm vorm Sitzrohr		  67
höchste Stelle					84

Einsatzgebiet XC, gelegentlich leichte Bikeparkstrecken


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2015)

machen die weiterhin 26 Zöller in XS?


----------



## ann_cooper (16. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> machen die weiterhin 26 Zöller in XS?



ja, mittlerweile sogar 26 und 27,5 Zoll, AM sowie Enduro


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Februar 2015)

BittersweetBR schrieb:


> Zu mir: Schrittlänge 69!cm, Größe 155cm, (Gewicht 49kg)
> 
> "Standard-Tourenfully" Cube Sting WLS 120 Race (Modell 2014) 13,5" Rahmen, 650b
> 
> ...


 
Hallo @BittersweetBR -. danke für den Beitrag. Könntest Du uns bitte etwas über den Federweg und Einsatzbereich schreiben?


----------



## mtbbee (16. Februar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo @BittersweetBR -. danke für den Beitrag. Könntest Du uns bitte etwas über den Federweg und Einsatzbereich schreiben?



Dem Bild nach zu urteilen, würde ich sagen Pfalzrocken ... die schönen Trails vom Weinbiet aus abwärts 

@HiFi XS ! hat doch aber auch "nur" 120mm, allerdings grössere Räder und versenkbare Sattelstütze ... letzteres bekommen wir auch noch hin


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2015)

BittersweetBR schrieb:


> ...."Standard-Tourenfully" Cube Sting WLS 120 Race (Modell 2014) 13,5" Rahmen, 650b..........



Ich hab dieses Modell 2011 auch Probe gefahren. Schritt ( SL knapp 70 o.Schuhe) und Überstand gleiche Höhe und ich hab mich überhaupt nicht wohlgefühlt.
Kann ja sein, dass Modell 2014 eine niedrigere Ü-standshöhe hat inzwischen.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (16. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## Lynus (16. Februar 2015)

Meine Frau fährt bei 1,50m Körpergröße ein Cube Access Comp WLS in Rahmengröße 13" von 2007. www.Fahrrad.de hat noch ein Bild davon online:





Zugegeben, es sieht schon etwas seltsam aus mit der Lenkerüberhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BittersweetBR (17. Februar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo @BittersweetBR -. danke für den Beitrag. Könntest Du uns bitte etwas über den Federweg und Einsatzbereich schreiben?



Vorne 120mm, Dämpfer: Fox Float CTD, 200x51mm, und wie gesagt, würde ich es als "Standard-Tourenfully" bezeichnen. Ja, ok "Touren" kann man ja auch unterschiedlich auslegen! Bei 120mm Federweg kann man dann selbst entscheiden, in wie weit man das gute Stück "quälen" möchte. 

@mtbbee: Ja, genau...die schöne Pfalz. Die verstellbare Sattelstütze (+ Sattel) wurde allerdings nachträglich montiert.
			   Sorry, die Info hatte ich vergessen.
@Mausoline: Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber war es 2011 nicht noch das Stereo das irgendwie als wls Variante zur Verfügung stand??
				 Das Sting wls gibt's, glaube ich, erst seit 2014. (ohne Gewähr).


----------



## Mausoline (17. Februar 2015)

BittersweetBR schrieb:


> ....
> @Mausoline: Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber war es 2011 nicht noch das Stereo das irgendwie als wls Variante zur Verfügung stand??				 Das Sting wls gibt's, glaube ich, erst seit 2014. (ohne Gewähr).



Das hier wars wohl in 15"
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?242148-Cube-Fully-AMS-Pro-WLS-2011-17-quot


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Februar 2015)

Aktuell in den Produktvorstellungen
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/02/17/propain-yuma-dh-und-ex-downhill-und-enduro-jugendbikes/


----------



## Brianza (17. Februar 2015)

Da geb ich mal mein kleines auch zum Besten.

meine Körpergröße: 1,60m
meine Schrittlänge: ca.77cm

Da wars noch neu


----------



## Warnschild (19. Februar 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Suche ebenfalls Rahmen. Fahrerin 1,64 mit 67-68 SL. Ideen?


 
67-68 Schrittlänge bei 1,64 ist wohl mehr oder weniger wie bei mir. Ich habe allerdings ca 72 cm SL bei 1,58; doch der Rahmen dürfte das hergeben bzw. eigentlich alle, die ich bisher hatte: Ich habe noch etwas Luft beim drüber stehen. 

Serienmäßig wird's bei den Maßen erfahrungsgemäß sehr schwierig; ich würde in jedem Fall bei 26 " bleiben. Ich selbst zumindest liege da an der Grenze des Machbaren und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bei 27,5 bzw. gar 29 " machbar sein dürfte. Das oben gezeigte 27,5 "-Giant bspw. sieht mir vom Radstand her schon ganz schön lang aus (nicht zu vermeiden bei den Maßen), was allerdings für abwärts-/Enduro-orientierte Fahrer sicher nicht schlecht ist.

Wenn's ein Fully sein soll, kann ich meinen ehem. Fullyrahmen anbieten (allerdings nur Frameset mit Dämpfer); ein neues Hardtail hab ich auch noch zu bieten (s. Bikemarkt). Ansonsten kann ich auch meinen Rahmenbauer vermitteln, der ihr einen Rahmen auf Maß schweißen kann (da muss man jedoch immer ein paar Monate Vorlaufzeit berechnen, weil das Material nach Wunsch geordert wird und die Rahmen nach dem Bauen etwas ruhen müssen usw.).


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Februar 2015)

Rahmengröße, in dem Fall 14", ist das Eine. Die "14" bezieht sich auf die "Höhe". Ob da bei allen Herstellern der Stack angegeben wird, k.A.!? Über weitere wichtige Parameter wie Oberrohrlänge sagt das nicht viel aus.
Bspw. meine Frau, die normalerweise ein XS Fully fährt, bedient sich ab und an meines Hardtails, das hat Größe M.  Grundsätzlich schon mal 2 Nummern zu groß. Von der Höhe passt Ihr aber der Rahmen super, genug Überstand. Nur ist ihr das Bike zu lang, sprich zu viel Reach.
Sprich, orientiere Dich nur grob an der Rahmengröße, lies Dich in Geodaten ein und dann testen. Schaue auch eher nach 26" als 27,5, das kommt Dir noch mehr entgegen


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Februar 2015)

In unserem Fall geht es um ein höherwertiges Enduro-Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## dbf (22. Februar 2015)

DAS Alu Fanes in xs ist to meine Freundin mit 153 cm kam damit super zurecht hab lange gesucht ist das niedrigste bike. Sonst giant Trance


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2015)

Boaaah  könnt ihr auch mal ganze Sätze schreiben oder sind bei euch die zuständigen Teile schon ausm Hirn gefallen


----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2015)

Smartfoneopfer...


dbf schrieb:


> DAS Alu Fanes in xs ist to meine Freundin mit 153 cm kam damit super zurecht
> hab lange gesucht ist das niedrigste bike.
> Sonst giant Trance


Übersetzung:
Das Alutech Fanes in Größe XS ist toll.
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-XS-40-Komplettbike-26
Meine Freundin mit 153cm kam damit super zurecht.
Habe lange gesucht, es ist das niedrigste Bike.
Oder ein Giant Trance

[Das halte ich für ein Gerücht
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.1/21009/81149/#geometry
Wenn Giant dann ein Lust 1
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/lust.1/21020/81257/#geometry
oder ein Intrigue 2
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/intrigue.2/21008/81260/#geometry]


----------



## Warnschild (23. Februar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Das Alutech Fanes in Größe XS ist toll.
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-XS-40-Komplettbike-26
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2015)

Dafür ist die Geometrie echt gut (für ein Endurorad natürlich) 
Wer die Ausstattung nicht mag kann's ja mit einem Rahmenkit selbst aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (23. Februar 2015)

Funktioniert die Slant denn gut (genug) für mit dem geringen Gewicht, vieler kleiner Pilotinnen? Ich sag mal so: ~50kg als Richtwert. Alle Füchse mit TALAS scheinen ja gar nicht zu gehen... Und weiß jemand wie es mit den 2Step-Gabeln von RockShox aussieht?


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Februar 2015)

Nun ja, Onkel Jürgen hat das Fanes XS nicht nur für kleine, sondern für kleine und leichte Personen konzipiert. D.h., auch die Teile wie Gabel und Dämpfer auf Leichtgewichte ausgelegt. Von daher müsste es funktionieren. Am besten mal den User dbf (s.o.) fragen.

Ich hab von RockShox ne Revelation im AM, die funktioniert ganz gut bei meinen 50 kg fahrfertig. Die war serienmäßig drin und ich war angenehm überrascht. Wenn ich es mir aussuchen kann, dann bevorzuge ich allerdings Manitou. Die Minute geht sehr gut, die R7 (für XC) auch. Die Mattoc habe ich schon mal probiert, die wird es fürs geplante Enduro-Hardtail.


----------



## dbf (23. Februar 2015)

Sry,  dass ich nicht immer Romane schreib und mein tablet Auto korrekt steuert auch was bei! Und hab wenn ich es gut meine und versuche jemanden Tips zu geben, kein Bock mich so vorführen zu lassen.
Immer hin Steuer ich nützliche Infos bei, was viele nicht machen...bzw erst garnichts schreiben. Will jetzt auch kein kommentar dazu!

Ja Gabel und Dämpfer arbeiten super für leicht gewichte. Besser als ne nicht extra abgestimmte Pike oder Talas welche zu langsam bei zu wenig Luftdruck sind...


----------



## Mausoline (23. Februar 2015)

Kommentar kommt trotzdem 
Ich bin technisch leider nicht so fit wie die meisten hier  und hab auch nur ein Fully, zum Glück ein passendes, und ein altes HT. Zum selber Montieren hab ich leider keine Zeit. 
Da mich das ganze aber trotzdem interessiert, weil ich vielleicht auch mal ein anderes "Kleines" will, les ich feste mit.

Schwierig wirds für Laien wie mich  wenn nur Bruchstücke rüber kommen, deshalb hab ich Dampf abgelassen.


----------



## Warnschild (23. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> deshalb hab ich Dampf abgelassen.



Fand ich gut; denn ich hatte mich auch am Telegrammstil gestört, hätte aber wohl nichts gesagt. Von daher: Danke!


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2015)

Und alles wird gut!


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kommentar kommt trotzdem
> Ich bin technisch leider nicht so fit wie die meisten hier  und hab auch nur ein Fully, zum Glück ein passendes, und ein altes HT. Zum selber Montieren hab ich leider keine Zeit.
> Da mich das ganze aber trotzdem interessiert, weil ich vielleicht auch mal ein anderes "Kleines" will, les ich feste mit.
> 
> Schwierig wirds für Laien wie mich  wenn nur Bruchstücke rüber kommen, deshalb hab ich Dampf abgelassen.


 
Mir geht es genaus so (bin technisch leider nicht so fit wie die meisten hier) und ich lese hier auch mit viel Interesse mit. Ich lese alles - auch wenn im Telegramm-Stil 

Das Fanes sieht nicht schlech aus muss ich sagen....
Mein Lush kann ich gar nicht mit Bildern einstellen, da die Gabel und der Dämpfer gerade beim Service sind.


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2015)

....aber die Giants sind alle 10cm zu hoch


----------



## dbf (24. Februar 2015)

Bei den Mädel bikes von giant ist schade das der lw Achtung lernen lenkwinkel steiler ist wie bei den Jungs und somit im steilem Gelände nicht so Vertrauens erweckend ist.
Das Fanes ist das bike mit der geringsten überstandshöhe auch weniger als das tyee welches aber auch sehr niedrig ist. Es ist einfach putzig und das Fanes an sich ist es eh ein klasse bike.
Die Komponenten sind zweckmäßig aber Gabel und Dämpfer sind vollkommend ausreichend.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Februar 2015)

... hier waren Daten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (25. Februar 2015)

dbf schrieb:


> Bei den Mädel bikes von giant ist schade das der lw Achtung lernen lenkwinkel steiler ist wie bei den Jungs und somit im steilem Gelände nicht so Vertrauens erweckend ist.
> Das Fanes ist das bike mit der geringsten überstandshöhe auch weniger als das tyee welches aber auch sehr niedrig ist. Es ist einfach putzig und das Fanes an sich ist es eh ein klasse bike.
> Die Komponenten sind zweckmäßig aber Gabel und Dämpfer sind vollkommend ausreichend.


 
Gewicht beim fertig Bike (Fanes XS)  ist leider sehr hoch mit +14 Kilo. Das schlägt ganz besonders hart auf leicht gewichtige.


----------



## Jierdan (25. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja kein Tourenhobel, für den Einsatzbereich des Fanes ist das sicherlich nicht Top-End, aber für den Anschaffungspreis noch sehr moderat.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Februar 2015)

Was sind +14 kg schon. Gewicht wird überbewertet. Bin mit 14,3 kg Bike und 12 kg Rucksack letztes Jahr 6 Tage AX von Sterzing nach Riva gefahren. Nix organisiertes mit Gepäcktransport usw.. Kletterpassagen mit Rad tragen inklusive und viel Schlamm auf den Trails. War kein Zuckerschlecken, muss ich in der Form auch nicht wieder haben, aber es war für mich mit unter 50 kg Körpermasse zu bewältigen. Waren so um die 320 km und 6000 gefahrene HM (wir haben auch Lifte bergauf genutzt). Die Kletter- und Tragepassagen sind nicht mit eingerechnet. Ich denke, die richtige Geometrie des Hobels ist wichtiger fürs vorankommen (und nicht allzu schwere Felgen und Reifen). Ein Fanes (allerdings in Größe M und mit fast 16 kg wg. Pinion) war auch mit beim AX. Und der Fahrer (auch noch der älteste) war immer am schnellsten auf dem Berg. Ok, andere Gewichtsklasse, so etwas über 80 kg Körpermasse, aber die muss ja auch noch hoch geschafft werden.


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Februar 2015)

@Chaotenkind hut ab! Das würde ich nicht schaffen! Aber...selber möchte ich  keine 14+ kilo  Kiste fahren. Ist nicht 'überbewertet' - ist persönliche Vorliebe bzw ist was ich selber schaffe.


----------



## Rennbrummsel (26. Februar 2015)

Mein Canyon Torque FRX in S. Auf dem Papier klingt es ziemlich groß, aber ich komme mit 158 erstaunlich gut zurecht damit. Leider auch noch ziemlich schwer mit 15.4kg.




/edit:
Daten:

- Oberrohrlänge horizontal: 570mm (Mitte Steuersatz bis Mittel Sattelklemme)
- Reach: 390mm 
- Stack: 605mm
- Steuerrohr 140mm
- Überstandshöhe: 750mm (Ansatz vom Gusset)


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind hut ab! Das würde ich nicht schaffen! Aber...selber möchte ich  keine 14+ kilo  Kiste fahren. Ist nicht 'überbewertet' - ist persönliche Vorliebe bzw ist was ich selber schaffe.



Habe ich auch nicht böse gemeint. Ich habe auch mal Leichtbau betrieben, das Ergebnis steht im Flur und wird kaum noch bewegt. Das "überbewertet" habe ich von einem aus dem alten Eisbären-Team hier aus unserer Gegend, der hat mal so ungefähr formuliert: Gewicht wird überbewertet, Rollwiderstand wird überbewertet, Reifengrip wird überbewertet, Federweg wird überbewertet, Verblendung macht sich breit. Fand ich ganz witzig. Seitdem bin ich sehr entspannt und schalte notfalls halt nen Gang zurück. Frau wird gemütlich.
Kürzlich habe ich die Aussage von so nem Rennradpro in der Zeitung gelesen, der auf die Frage, ob das Rad aus Alu, Titan oder Carbon sein sollte um schneller zu werden meinte, das wesentliche ist der Motor der auf dem Rad drauf sitzt. Fand ich auch witzig.

Jetzt aber zurück zum OT.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2015)

... hier waren Daten


----------



## lucie (27. Februar 2015)

Rennbrummsel schrieb:


> Mein Canyon Torque FRX in S. Auf dem Papier klingt es ziemlich groß, aber ich komme mit 158 erstaunlich gut zurecht damit. Leider auch noch ziemlich schwer mit 15.4kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin 168cm groß und wenn ich mir Dein Torque so ansehe, würde ich damit keinen Berg hochkommen (sieht nach extrem flachem Sitzwinkel aus). Touren würde ich mit so einer schweren Kiste auch nicht unbedingt fahren wollen und trickig fahren geht damit sicher auch nicht allzu viel.
Das oben abgebildete Mega kann so ziemlich alles, ist nur für trickige Passagen auch nicht ganz perfekt wegen des langen Radstandes - Gewicht irgendetwas zwischen 12,5 und 13 Kilo!!! mit Revelation, leichtem LRS möglich. Ich hatte im Mega eine Lyrik mit FW vorn 160mm verbaut. Es braucht keine Absenkung, Dank des steilen Sitzwinkels komme ich damit (fast) jeden knackigen Anstieg hoch. Parktauglich? Locker:


----------



## Rennbrummsel (27. Februar 2015)

Ja, der Sitzwinkel dürfte weniger als 70° haben, aber ich glaube dass das erst bei längeren Sattelstützen Probleme gibt.

Mein Freund liegt mir auch in den Ohren, dass der Rahmen unnötig abfahrtorientiert wäre und man mit 150 oder 160mm im Heck und Luftdämpfer viel besser bergauf käme. Er stört sich daran viel mehr als ich, und vergleicht alles mögliche.
Ich komme aber so wie es ist gut klar und mag die Reserven bergab. Wenn ich z.B. das Hinterrad fallen lass, macht es einfach nur satt "flomp" und es steht einfach nur da und hüpft nicht noch nach, das hab ich sonst bei keinem Rad gesehen.

Wenn ich was zu meckern suchen würde, würde ich mir eine niederere Überstandshöhe wünschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissesDee (3. März 2015)

Bei bei einer Körperhöhe von 163cm + 76cm Schrittlänge hat bei mir Rahmengröße S immer bestens gepasst.
Das hier hat 150mm-Federweg, 650B, 752mm Überstand.
Die Pike ist super, das Fahrwerk gibt mir viel Sicherheit, die XT-Bremse bremst nicht nur 1A sondern lässt auch eine geringe Weite zum Griff zu, kürzere Kurbeln, der Lenker wurde etwas gekürzt und ein kurzer Vorbau 50mm montiert - dazu noch meine Lieblingsfarbe ->  HAPPY !


----------



## Schwimmer (11. März 2015)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Bei bei einer Körperhöhe von 163cm + 76cm Schrittlänge hat bei mir Rahmengröße S immer bestens gepasst.
> Das hier hat 150mm-Federweg, 650B, 752mm Überstand.
> Die Pike ist super, das Fahrwerk gibt mir viel Sicherheit, die XT-Bremse bremst nicht nur 1A sondern lässt auch eine geringe Weite zum Griff zu, kürzere Kurbeln, der Lenker wurde etwas gekürzt und ein kurzer Vorbau 50mm montiert - dazu noch meine Lieblingsfarbe ->  HAPPY !
> Anhang anzeigen 365500



seeehr schönes Bike


----------



## Rubinstein5 (13. März 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Gewicht beim fertig Bike (Fanes XS)  ist leider sehr hoch mit +14 Kilo. Das schlägt ganz besonders hart auf leicht gewichtige.



HI,
ich klinke mich auch mal ein mit 1,62 cm und 70 cm SL. Bin das Alutech Fanes in XS direkt beim Onkel Jü Probe gefahren und die knapp 14 kg merkst du durch die klasse Kinematik fast gar nicht. Außerdem ist die Ausstattung ohne Probleme noch abspeckbar. 
Ich fahre bis jetzt ein Rocky Slayer SXC von 2008 mit 14,6 kg. Da hab ich mehr zu "tragen". 
Das Rocky fahr ich im All Mountain/Enduro Bereich. 
Die Hornisse 2011 (Hardtail) ist auch endlich fertig (Foto folgt) für alles andere. Beide Räder haben eine super kleine Überstandshöhe und durch den megakurzen Vorbau komm ich damit super klar.
Grüße R5


----------



## Jan35i (17. März 2015)

Hatten das gleiche Problem bei meiner Freundin (1,60m mit Schritthöhe 74cm). Jetzt ist sie (endlich) mit folgendem Bike glücklich:
Cheetah Enduro LadySpirit:
http://www.cheetah.de/mountainbike/woman-ladyspirit-am-und-enduro.html#prettyPhoto
Ist ein Handmade Bike aus Deutschland und Qualitativ ein Hammer.
Das blaue Bike ist ein XS (ohne Versteifung zum Sattelrohr). Da sind bei der SH von 74cm zum Oberrohr noch ca. 8-10cm Platz, also ausreichend auch für groberes Gelände. 
Hat zwar "nur" 140mm Federweg, aber in Kombination mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel und dem ruhigen Hinterbau ein super Fahrwerk. Mit nem 50er Vorbau und ner 125er Reverb, n Tick zu schwer, dafür aber überraschend wendig und handlich.
Ist auf jeden Fall eine Besichtigung und Probefahrt wert das Teil.
Gruß


----------



## Canyon-Freak (21. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn jemand auf der Suche nach einem genialen Trailbike für eine kleine Körpergröße ist:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/564436-giant-trance-1-2014-650b-27-5

Gruß


----------



## Bench (25. März 2015)

Hier hat sich bobons ein 14" On-One 4560B aufgebaut: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/on-one-45650b-aufbauthread.701635/






vielleicht wär das ja was für euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2015)

Ist das Oberrohr nicht viel zu steil, das macht die niedrige Überstandshöhe wieder zunichte,
apropos wie hoch im Bereich der Kabelführung am Oberrohr?


----------



## Bench (25. März 2015)

Naja, das macht halt die große Gabel aus. Könnte man ja ne 100 oder 120er einbauen.
bobons hat geschrieben, er ist 1,64m und kommt damit gut zurecht.
Für Maße bitte ihn anschreiben. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/bobons.159222/


----------



## Warnschild (29. März 2015)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Bei bei einer Körperhöhe von 163cm + 76cm Schrittlänge hat bei mir Rahmengröße S immer bestens gepasst.
> Das hier hat 150mm-Federweg, 650B, 752mm Überstand.
> Die Pike ist super, das Fahrwerk gibt mir viel Sicherheit, die XT-Bremse bremst nicht nur 1A sondern lässt auch eine geringe Weite zum Griff zu, kürzere Kurbeln, der Lenker wurde etwas gekürzt und ein kurzer Vorbau 50mm montiert - dazu noch meine Lieblingsfarbe ->  HAPPY !
> Anhang anzeigen 365500




Gar nicht meins, orange. Aber ich find's super, dass Du was in Deiner Lieblingsfarbe gefunden hast (definitiv nicht langweilig!). 

Außerdem: Was die XT angeht, stimme ich absolut und uneingeschränkt zu! Ich bin selbst absolut begeistert, sowohl, was die Ergonomie der Hebel angeht (Einfinger-Bremsen, wie es sich gehört, endlich kein Problem mehr) als auch die Einstellbarkeit für kleine Hände und kurze Finger, und noch einmal mehr im Bezug auf die Bremsleistung. Die XT sind aus meiner Sicht einfach super!


----------



## Shrew (29. März 2015)

Also ich bin selber ein Radon slide 26" le gefahren mit 1,63 und ich kam perfekt zurecht. Teilweise hat es sich sogar relativ klein angefühlt, ein gutes relativ leichtes bike, auch für Berg hoch war es bei mir kein Problem. Jetzt kommt ein YT 650b alu enduro Pro in S ins Haus mal sehen wie das passt  was Fahrt ihr so für Pedale? Speziell für kleine Füße


----------



## Deleted 94818 (29. März 2015)

Hallo Mädels / Jungs?,

wir sind momentan für mein Mädel auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen. Sie ist 166cm groß, Schritthöhe ist ca 80cm. 

Wir suchen einen Rahmen mit ca 150mm Federweg für AM und Enduro Touren, sowie Bikepark-Besuche mit mässiger Hüpferei.

Über Angebote / Anregungen freuen wir uns sehr 

Happy Trails!


Alex & Steffi


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. März 2015)

ich habe die gleichen Maße und komme mit diesen Bikes super klar:
Lieblingsbike: Speci Enduro
Liteville 301
beide Größe S, 26''

das Enduro fand ich als 27,5er auch super! Wird wahrscheinlich Nachfolger meines Enduros.


----------



## bronks (30. März 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Naja, das macht halt die große Gabel aus. Könnte man ja ne 100 oder 120er einbauen ...


Mal von der Gabel abgesehen hätte man ein kürzeres Steuerrohr nehmen können/sollen und dann zwangsweise die Rohre weiter unten anschweissen können/müssen. Dann hat das Radl auch noch eine untere aussenliegende Steuersatzschale. Bei der Rahmengrösse eine Frechheit.


----------



## MissesDee (2. April 2015)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels / Jungs?,
> 
> wir sind momentan für mein Mädel auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen. Sie ist 166cm groß, Schritthöhe ist ca 80cm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warnschild (2. April 2015)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels / Jungs?,
> 
> wir sind momentan für mein Mädel auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen. Sie ist 166cm groß, Schritthöhe ist ca 80cm.
> 
> ...



Für mich klingt das nach "Normgröße", also kleiner Rahmen, aber durchaus machbar. Von daher müsste sie in einem guten MTB-Geschäft auch gut beraten werden können bzw. eine annehmbare Auswahl (sie braucht außerdem keinen "Frauen-Rahmen", denke ich) vorfinden. Oder irre ich mich (= Frage an wissendere Mitlesende)?

Ich kann ohnehin, was Bikepark-taugliche Räder angeht, auch nicht mitsprechen, sorry, wollte aber signalisieren, dass ich Deine Frage wahrgenommen habe.


----------



## BittersweetBR (2. April 2015)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das nach "Normgröße", also kleiner Rahmen, aber durchaus machbar.



Ich sehe das genauso. Habe mittlerweile auch viel recherchiert und ab einer Schritthöhe von ca. 76cm sollte es eigentlich machbar sein ein passendes Bike zu finden. Ich denke auch, dass wir hier mittlerweile eine gute Übersicht an kleinen Bikes zusammen bekommen habe.  In diesem Sinne auch nochmal Danke an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 94818 (3. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung 

Es wird jetzt erstmal ein Speci Enduro von 2011 in Größe M. Kurzer Vorbau und entsprechend die restlichen Parts und dann wird getestet. Sollte sie sich garnicht darauf wohl fühlen werden wir das ganze in S testen. 

Ein Bericht wird folgen


----------



## lucie (3. April 2015)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung
> 
> Es wird jetzt erstmal ein Speci Enduro von 2011 in Größe M. Kurzer Vorbau und entsprechend die restlichen Parts und dann wird getestet. Sollte sie sich garnicht darauf wohl fühlen werden wir das ganze in S testen.
> 
> Ein Bericht wird folgen



M???

Kenne zwar die genauen Geodaten nicht, würde bei einem Enduro für die beschriebene Körpergröße und der Schrittlänge eher ein S bevorzugen.
Aber jede/jeder wie sie/er kann und will...


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2015)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> Es wird jetzt erstmal ein Speci Enduro von 2011 in Größe M. Kurzer Vorbau und entsprechend die restlichen Parts und dann wird getestet. Sollte sie sich garnicht darauf wohl fühlen werden wir das ganze in S testen



... umgekehrte Reihenfolge würde wahrscheinlich die Geldausgabe für die erneute "Ausprobe" sparen 

aber wie lucie schon sagt



lucie schrieb:


> Aber jede/jeder wie sie/er kann und will...





fr33styler85 schrieb:


> Ein Bericht wird folgen



Da bin ich drauf gespannt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. April 2015)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednerinnen an. Ich bin zwar nochmal 4cm kleiner, aber M ist mir viel zu groß. Würde euch raten, eher erst in S zu testen 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HiFi XS (3. April 2015)

Mit meinem Lush in 26 bin ich immer noch zufrieden. Die meisten Leuten staunen nicht schlecht, wenn sie lernen, dass der Federweg lediglich 120mm beträgt. Es wirkt wie viel mehr. Aber manchmal *ist* 'weniger' für kleinere Frauen 'mehr', weil es einfacher ist, das Rad zu bewegen und zu kontrollieren.

Hier ist das Datenblatt.





Das Rad ist für kleinere, eher leichtere Frauen auf jeden Fall Park tauglich und für grobere Trails sehr gut geeignet . Als schnelles Cross Country Rad taught es weniger.

Gibt's als 26er nicht zu Zeit. Ich fahr ein 'S' und kein XS. Zum Teil, weil da mehr Platz zum Sattel absenken gibt.


----------



## BittersweetBR (3. April 2015)

@HiFi XS : Irgendwie bin ich zu dämlich auf der Trek Homepage eine Gewichtsangabe zu finden. Hast du Angaben dazu?


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2015)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels / Jungs?,
> 
> wir sind momentan für mein Mädel auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen. Sie ist 166cm groß, Schritthöhe ist ca 80cm.
> 
> ...



Der Titel dieses Threads lautet
*Bikes für kleine Ladies - Größe S oder kleiner gesucht? Schau hier rein!*

Schrittlänge 80cm ist nicht klein 
Dafür gibts genügend Angebote zum Probefahren und genügend andere Threads


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. April 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...
> Schrittlänge 80cm ist nicht klein
> Dafür gibts genügend Angebote zum Probefahren und genügend andere Threads



hmm, das möchte ich mal so nicht stehen lassen, ich bin auch 166 mit 80er SL und benötige Größe S Rahmen, das ist also schon so ein "Problemfall" da die M Rahmen meist viel zu lang sind. Die Beine kämen damit klar, logo, aber nicht der Oberkörper 

Nennt den Thread Titel um in _Größe *XS* oder kleiner_, dann bleibt es hier wirklich "exotisch"


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2015)

Na ja, aber die Auswahl für deine bzw. solche Maße ist bedeutend größer 
Für unsereins mit Schrittlänge um die 70 und Körpergröße *klein* um die 155 gibts dazu noch selten mal ein Rad zum Probefahren 
und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dafür war der Thread anfangs gedacht.
Schließt aber auch nicht aus, dass auch mal ein S-Rädle passen kann 

Sorry aber es gibt wirklich genügend andere Threads dafür 


auf der 1.Seite schwirrten schon mal die gleichen Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (6. April 2015)

Hallo die Damen,
Suche mit Hilfe von denn Damen Tipps für ein Fully für meine Liebe Frau
Sie 159cm und 52kg leicht, SL kann ich leider nicht ermitteln da das ganze eine Überraschung werden soll.
Also in La Palma ist sie das erste und letzte Mal ein
Solid Matrix 27.5 160mm gefahren und das fürs erste Mal super über die Tracks gefahren. 
Leider war das Solde etwas zu groß


Suche jetzt ein 27.5 ab 140mm Federweg und bis 2000€ auch gerne gebraucht für meine Frau. 
Vorweg schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## lucie (6. April 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen,
> Suche mit Hilfe von denn Damen Tipps für ein Fully für meine Liebe Frau
> Sie 159cm und 52kg leicht, SL kann ich leider nicht ermitteln da das ganze eine Überraschung werden soll.
> Also in La Palma ist sie das erste und letzte Mal ein
> ...




Wird eine teure Überraschung, wenn das Bike dann nicht paßt!!!

Wie schon hundertmal empfohlen: mehrere Bikes probesitzen, proberollen lassen, dann kaufen!!!


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2015)

... warum (mal wieder) 650b?

Halte ich bei einer Grösse von 159cm für falsch - ich weiss, die meisten Hersteller bieten nur noch 650b an, halte ich aber für genauso falsch...

Für Bikedaten: in meinem Album (Bikes Daten) habe ich ein paar Bikes mit Geometrien - evtl. zur Orientierung?

Ansonsten: wie @lucie schon geschrieben hat: 

Probefahren ... Probefahren ... Probefahren ... Probefahren

... gerade bei grenzwertiger und damit schwieriger Körpergrösse!

Eine Überraschung wäre ja auch, bspw. möglichst viele kleine Räder (bzw. ihre Besitzer) zusammenzutrommeln, um dann ein ausführliches Probefahren zu ermöglichen 

Macht Spass, bringt mehr und wird wahrscheinlich nicht so teuer wie ein Überraschungsfehlschuss (nur weil die Dame "mal" im Urlaub auf so einem Bike gesessen hat, heisst das ja nicht, dass sie so eins überhaupt will  )


----------



## Warnschild (6. April 2015)

Als Überraschung würde ich auch lieber ein Testrad in Geschenkpapier wickeln oder eine Tour damit organisieren als etwas zu kaufen, was dann nicht passt oder gefällt. 

Es dürfte Überraschung und Geschenk genug sein, wenn Du Dich im Vorfeld schon gut informiert hast, welche Optionen es gibt, wohin ihr Euch wenden könnt bzw. in welche Richtung die endgültige Wahl evtl. gehen könnte, auch ohne die endgültige Entscheidung schon vorweg genommen zu haben. Wenn Du sie bei der - möglicherweise etwas langwierigeren - Entscheidung dann noch geduldig unterstützt und ihr hilfst, wo Du nur kannst, dann kann sie eigentlich nur begeistert sein, auch ohne Sprung-aus-der-Torte-Effekt.


----------



## Lars_DH (10. April 2015)

Evtl auch für Die/Den ein oder anderen nicht so großen Biker interessant:

KONA Process 134 SE http://www.konaworld.com/process_134_se.cfm

RAHMENMATERIAL	  Kona 6061 Aluminum Butted 134mm Travel
RAHMENGRÖSSEN	   XS, S, M
HINTERER DÄMPFER	 RockShox Monarch RT
GABEL	  RockShox Revelation RL Solo Air 140mm QR15 Tapered
FREILAUF	  SRAM XG1180 10-42t 11spd
KURBELARME	  SRAM X1 1000
KETTENBLATT	  30t
SCHALTWERK	 SRAM X1
SCHALTUNG	  SRAM X1
SATTELSTÜTZE	 KS Lev DX


----------



## HiFi XS (10. April 2015)

hier das geo datenblatt für das o.g. Kona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (14. April 2015)

http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/PYRO_B15_B17.php

Zitat HP: "Aber auch für Frauen als perfekte Sportgeräte – das B.15 bis 1,60 m Körpergröße, das B.17 bis 1,70 m. Minimale Innenbeinlänge von 67 cm (69 cm)"


----------



## Jierdan (14. April 2015)

Das ist ne Ansage bei Kania! Aber: einen neuen, für die Zielgruppe sinnlosen Standard (650b) haben sie aufgegriffen. Alles andere, was das Fahren schöner macht und seit jüngerer Vergangenheit zur Verfügung steht, haben sie ignoriert: SW zu flach, LW zu steil, Kurbel für die Zielgruppe zu lang, kein 1x-Antrieb, schäbige Reifen und Lenker.  Eine Option auf eine Variostütze scheint es auch nicht zu geben 

jm2c...


----------



## Lenka K. (14. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ... kein 1x-Antrieb ...



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein 1x-Antrieb für kleine, leichte Frauen das richtige wäre, mal von bergaborientierten Bikes abgesehen ...

Lenka K.


----------



## Jierdan (14. April 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein 1x-Antrieb für kleine, leichte Frauen das richtige wäre, mal von bergaborientierten Bikes abgesehen ...
> 
> Lenka K.



Inwiefern? Das musst du mir erläutern. Ja, es ist teuer, aber es lässt sich damit ein deutlich niedereres Systemgewicht und größere Bodenfreiheit erzielen, ohne die Bandbreite einzuschränken. Das halte ich beides für willkommene Effekte, oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## scylla (14. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Das ist ne Ansage bei Kania! Aber: einen neuen, für die Zielgruppe sinnlosen Standard (650b) haben sie aufgegriffen. Alles andere, was das Fahren schöner macht und seit jüngerer Vergangenheit zur Verfügung steht, haben sie ignoriert: SW zu flach, LW zu steil, Kurbel für die Zielgruppe zu lang, kein 1x-Antrieb, schäbige Reifen und Lenker.  Eine Option auf eine Variostütze scheint es auch nicht zu geben
> 
> jm2c...



dafür gibt's ein cooles neues Argument für 27,5'': Zitat "_weniger Luftdruck im Reifen möglich_"
Also verstanden hab ich's zwar nicht, aber muss ich mir mal merken.

Was die Anzahl der Kettenblätter mit Körpergröße zu tun hat, versteh ich allerdings auch nicht, aber auch das merke ich mir mal


----------



## Martina H. (14. April 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> dafür gibt's ein cooles neues Argument für 27,5'': Zitat "_weniger Luftdruck im Reifen möglich_"
> Also verstanden hab ich's zwar nicht, aber muss ich mir mal merken.
> 
> Was die Anzahl der Kettenblätter mit Körpergröße zu tun hat, versteh ich allerdings auch nicht, aber auch das merke ich mir mal


----------



## mtbbee (14. April 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Was die Anzahl der Kettenblätter mit Körpergröße zu tun hat, versteh ich allerdings auch nicht, aber auch das merke ich mir mal



verstehe ich auch nicht 

Also ich bin ja eher bergauforientiert und finde erst jetzt irgendwie Gefallen an bergab und fahre an 90% meiner Räder nur einfach, entweder 10 fach oder 11 fach,  hinten 42 und vorne je nach Rad 24,26,28 und am Stadtrad 30


----------



## Lenka K. (14. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ...ohne die Bandbreite einzuschränken ...



Das musst jetzt DU mir erklären. 42/11 bis 24/36 ist für mich doch eine grössere Bandbreite als 24 (oder 26 oder 28 oder 30)/11 bis 24/42.

Und was das alles mit den Körpermassen zu tun hat? Beim 1-fach hab' ich entweder eher leichtere Gänge und trete mir in der Ebene (ja, sowas gibt es sogar in den Alpen!) einen Wolf, oder aber ich hab' eher schwerere Gänge und dann brauche ich bergauf die entsprechende Wattleistung, die irgendwie auch mit der vorhandenen Muskelmasse zu tun hat, denke ich. Oder haben die Strassensprinter umsonst Oberschenkel wie Hermann Maier?

Aber ich gebe zu, es sind alles nur theoretische Überlegungen, bin nämlich mit 3x10 wunschlos Glücklich !

Lenka K.


----------



## Jierdan (14. April 2015)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich kenne nur Rennradfahrer, die in der Ebene solche Geschwindigkeiten fahren. Aber freut mich, wenn du so fit bist.


----------



## scylla (14. April 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...bergauf die entsprechende Wattleistung, die irgendwie auch mit der vorhandenen Muskelmasse zu tun hat, denke ich...



Jein, es geht ja nur darum, Masse entgegen der Erdanziehung den Berg hoch zu bewegen.
Die relevante Information ist nicht Watt sondern Watt pro Kilogramm 

Inwiefern man meint, eine bestimmte Übersetzungsbandbreite zu brauchen, oder auch nicht zu brauchen, ist wohl eher Ansichts- bzw. Einstellungssache. Mit Größe und Gewicht hat das wohl eher rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (14. April 2015)

Ich trete mir mit einem 28er (einfach! ) vorn und hinten 10-42 bzw. 11-40 in der Ebene keinen Wolf und komme damit auch recht gut voran, will ja auch keine Geschwindigkeitsrecorde in der Ebene brechen. Mit 1x10 oder 1x11 Antrieben bin ich in hiesigen Mittelgebirgen bestens ausgestattet, bin ja auch schon groß und brauche nicht mehr so viele KBer. 
Wieviele Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten hast Du denn mit 3x10 - und jetzt möchte ich nicht 30 lesen!

Ich brauche bergauf keine Oberschenkel wie, wer zum Teufel ist Hermann Maier? kleinste Übersetzung mit 22/36 = 0,6111111,
mit 28/42 = 0,66666666666666666666, wo bitte sollte ich da nicht hochkommen?
In der Ebene bin ich mit 28/10 bzw.28/11 für meine Bedürfnisse bestens ausgestattet, da sich der ebene Anteil meiner Touren in Grenzen hält.
Bergauf und bergab ist ok, die Ebene überlasse ich den Hollandradlern. Ich fahre MTB und kein Rennrad!


----------



## Lenka K. (15. April 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich fahre MTB und kein Rennrad!



Glückwunsch!

Tja, in den Bayerischen Alpen gibt's leider durchaus auch ebene/leicht fallende Strecken, solange man sich nicht auf ziemlich kurze Touren beschränkt (ich denke z.B. an die Kranzhornumrundung im Chiemgau oder die Estergebirgerunde bei Garmisch). Da kommt ein schwerer Gang ziemlich gelegen.

Ich war übrigens heute auf Tour in der Fränkischen Schweiz und hab' darauf geachtet, was für Gänge (von den 30 theoretischen) ich nutze. Also, es sind deren 14, aber dazu gehören eben auch 24/36 (Rettungsring bei längeren, technischen Steilrampen) aber auch 42/11, obwohl mit 42/13 könnte ich auch leben. Wenn es also 1-fach 13 oder 12 mit dieser Bandbreite gibt, steige ich auch um .

Aber jede wie sie mag!

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## lucie (16. April 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...dazu gehören eben auch 24/36 (Rettungsring bei längeren, technischen Steilrampen)...



Rettungsring mit 24/36??? in den Alpen? Bin vor Jahren mal die Wetterstein und Karwendelrunde gefahren (3x9 Antrieb: vorn 22/32/44, hinten 11-34). Als Rettungsring also 22/34 (fast identisch mit 24/36), hätte mir bei den ewigen Anstiegen bis zu 20% allerdings auch ein 20er Mountaingoat gewünscht. Das 44er KB habe ich meiner Erinnerung nach überhaupt nicht genutzt, und ich kann mich ebenso an längere, flache Abfahrten erinnern.

Ich könnte mir ebenso vorstellen mit 1x11/1x10 und 28/10-42/11-40/42 (ggf. vorn auch ein 26er) auch in den Alpen rumzugondeln, bei flachen Abfahrten kann ich es auch mal rollen lassen und in der Ebene muß ich mir eben einen Wolf treten und mit einem 15er Schnitt  leben.  Bin Genußradler und habe Zeit. 

Aber Du hast recht - jede, wie sie mag.


----------



## Mausoline (16. April 2015)

Also ich hab meine Zähne bisher noch nicht gezählt, aber vermutl. muss ich das jetzt endlich mal tun  so kann ich nicht mitreden 

Aber was ich gern mache und super funktioniert, ist bei ständigem Auf und Ab, wie beim F-weg, oder bei ner Böschung hochfahren, nur vorne wechseln von mittel auf klein und umgekehrt, geht schneller wie durchschalten und ist viel effektiver. 
Deshalb brauch ich mind. ein mittleres und kleines Blatt vorne


----------



## beutelfuchs (17. April 2015)

Das war auch das Argument meiner Frau, als ich ihr 11fachs ans Rad tüdeln wollte. Waere ich auch nicht drauf gekommen, aber wenns ihr hilft, muss das Klapperzeug halt dran bleiben.


----------



## scylla (17. April 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Das war auch das Argument meiner Frau, als ich ihr 11fachs ans Rad tüdeln wollte. Waere ich auch nicht drauf gekommen, aber wenns ihr hilft, muss das Klapperzeug halt dran bleiben.



Mit ner Einfach-Schaltung und Gripshifter hat man doch innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen die komplette Kassette durchgeschaltet. Und das auch noch unter ziemlich viel Last, wo ein Umwerfer schon längst nicht mehr sauber funktionieren würde (und wenn doch, nur mit einem lauten Krachen)


----------



## Bettina (17. April 2015)

Für den Fall (viele Gänge und schnell) gibt es doch nur eines: Rohloff


----------



## Lenka K. (17. April 2015)

Interessant, die verschiedenen Fahrsphilosophien! Ich finde Flachstücke wahnsinnig öde und möchte sie immer so schnell wie möglich hinter mir bringen, da kommt ein schwerer Gang ganz gelegen (von Erl nach Nussdorf mit 15km/h? Aua! ).

Hatte übrigens früher auch 44/33/22 - 11/34, war für mich die optimale Kombination, bei 10fach schleppe ich einen unnützigen Ritzel herum, da ich im mittleren Bereich den extra Gang sowieso immer überspringe.

Aber die ganze Diskussion hat mich dazu angeregt, mich mit den Übersetzungsbandbreiten bei verschiedenen Kombis näher zu beschäftigen, da eine Freundin ein neues Rad plant. Ich hätte ihr wegen der Bandbreite zu 3fach geraten, aber eigentlich wird sie auch eher keine schweren Gänge treten wollen/können, da leicht und nicht so kräftig. Immer gut, über den Tellerrand zu schauen!

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Mausoline (17. April 2015)

Danke für die Infos 

bei meinem nächsten Rädle versuch ich natürlich alles optimale rauszuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (17. April 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> (von Erl nach Nussdorf mit 15km/h? Aua! ).



Das war auch eine etwas übertriebene Angabe der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, 20+ sind locker drin, >25 geht dann schon in Richtung Hamsterrad.


----------



## Martina H. (17. April 2015)

... also ich wollte 1-fach eigentlich auch nicht haben - habe lange an 3-fach festgehalten. Bin dann über 2-fach doch auf 1-fach gekommen. Beim momentanen Stand kommt mir nix anderes mehr an meine Bikes. Klar, die Übersetzungsbandbreite ist nicht so gross, auf einen Anteil wird man verzichten müssen.

Ich habe mich für "besser Bergauf" entschieden, d.h. am Fully 28/10-42, am Hardtail 30/11-42 bzw. 11-40. Alles was schwerer zu treten wäre ist für mich nicht sinnvoll.

Ich bin überzeugt, das die genannten 15km/h von @lucie mit Sicherheit ironisch gemeint sind, man (selbst ich) ist in der Ebene mit diesen Übersetzungen doch deutlich schneller unterwegs - aber wer will schon schnell Strasse fahren 

Ich geniesse jedenfalls das klapperfreie Fahren auf den Trails, komme mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Übersetzungen gut klar und wenn ich schnell auf Strasse fahren will, kaufe ich mir ein anderes Bike


----------



## Martina H. (17. April 2015)

... nur noch mal ein Hinweis:

Da das ganze hier ja von den reinen Bikedaten zum Gerede abgedriftet ist ( ist ja nicht schlimm, nur nicht so effektiv als Übersicht), habe ich auf meiner Fotoseite ein Album "Bikes Daten" angelegt.

Wer Interesse an einer Datensammlung zum Thema "S-Bikes und kleiner" hat, kann mir Bilder mit den Daten schicken. Die lade ich dann mit dem Nicknamen des jeweiligen Besitzer in dieses Album.  Fragen zu den Bikes kann man ja direkt unter dem Bild, oder an den jeweiligen Besitzer per Unterhaltung stellen. Daten am besten nach dem Muster der dort schon geposteten, evtl. noch mit den Fahrerdaten (Grösse, Schrittlänge)

Muss doch möglich sein, eine übersichtliche Sammlung  zusammen zu bekommen


----------



## beutelfuchs (17. April 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Und das auch noch unter ziemlich viel Last, wo ein Umwerfer schon längst nicht mehr sauber funktionieren würde (und wenn doch, nur mit einem lauten Krachen)


Ja, das Geraeusch hoere ich oefters hinter mir. Aber Gripshift ist 'ne gute Idee, vielleicht kann ich sie damit ueberzeugen.


----------



## scylla (17. April 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ja, das Geraeusch hoere ich oefters hinter mir. Aber Gripshift ist 'ne gute Idee, vielleicht kann ich sie damit ueberzeugen.



Vor allem hat man(frau) mit Gripshiftern bei ungeplanten Uphill-Absteigern nicht immer die blöden scharfkantigen Trigger in der Kniescheibe, und bei ungeplanten Downhill-Absteigern hat das Fahrrad die blöden Trigger nicht im Oberrohr.... Nur falls du noch mehr Argumente suchst 

Meine nächste Schaltung wird wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit der neuen Shimano 11-42 Kassette und nem 30er Kettenblatt. Bis dahin komme ich auch mit (9fach) 11-34 und 28er Kettenblatt wunderbar zurecht, auch in den "richtigen" Bergen. Muss man halt mehr drücken... aber da ich leicht bin, komm ich ja Gott sei Dank mit weniger Leistung klar weil ich nicht so viel Masse bergauf bewegen muss


----------



## BittersweetBR (17. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Da das ganze hier ja von den reinen Bikedaten zum Gerede abgedriftet ist ( ist ja nicht schlimm, nur nicht so effektiv als Übersicht),



Ich finde die Diskussion auch sehr spannend und werde sie weiter verfolgen. 
Aber vielleicht solltet ihr dazu tatsächlich ein neues Thema aufmachen ("Techtalk für Kleine" oder so ähnlich ;o) ).
Ist doch etwas OT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (18. April 2015)

Eigentlich - als kleine Frau - finde ich alle Infos hier im Thread, ob Bikedaten oder Aufbau Diskussionen wie oben, ganz interessant und hilfreich. @Martina H. sammelt für eine Datenbank - ganz nett von Dir Martina. ich werde sicherlich davon gebrauch machen. Durch den Link oben habe ich allerdings die Datenbank nicht gefunden .


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> urch den Link oben habe ich allerdings die Datenbank nicht gefunden



Es ist auch keine Datenbank im eigentlichen Sinn. Auf meiner Fotoseite ist ein Album angelegt in das ich Bilder der Bikes und deren Daten hochlade (so das gewollt ist und sie mir zur Verfügung gestellt werden)


----------



## HiFi XS (18. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Es ist auch keine Datenbank im eigentlichen Sinn. Auf meiner Fotoseite ist ein Album angelegt in das ich Bilder der Bikes und deren Daten hochlade (so das gewollt ist und sie mir zur Verdügung gestellt werden)


Ah ha - ok. Das sind bisher dann Deine eigene Räder. Verstehe jetzt. Du hast es aber vor, die hier abgelegt Bilder + Daten dort zu sammeln?


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2015)

Die Idee ist,  einen kleinen Überblick zu schaffen, ohne dass man seitenlange Kommentare lesen muss.

Also her mit den Bildern Eurer Bikes, mit den entsprechenden Daten und wir fangen einfach mal an. Wer will schreibt mich  per Unterhaltung an


----------



## HiFi XS (20. April 2015)

Von der Hauptseite:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/18/trek-stache-29-farley-fuel-ex-jr/

#31 Trek Fuel EX Jr
Das Trek Fuel EX Jr richtet sich an Kinder (auch _kleinere Frauen?_) zwischen *134 und 168 cm Körpergröße*. Den Körpermaßen von Kindern entsprechend sind die *Kurbelarme auf 160 mm verkürzt* worden und die Übersetzung lautet 32/26 an der Kurbel und 11–36 an der Kassette. Das Gewicht gibt Trek mit unter 14 kg an. Die Federelemente von X-Fusion sind ebenfalls auf das niedrige Gewicht angepasst. So soll das Rad ideal einstellbar sein und mit den niedrigen erwarteten Gewichten zurecht kommen.


----------



## arise (1. Mai 2015)

auch ne probefahrt wert ;-) größe xs....


----------



## IzzyRider (20. Mai 2015)

Zu dem Thema war mal was im bikesport Magazin, kennt ihr den Artikel schon? Hier kann man ihn online lesen: http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/bikesport-ladybike-special/


----------



## dbf (20. Mai 2015)

jeep kenne ich...
beim fusion sieht die überstandshöhe aber wieder hoch aus


----------



## dbf (20. Mai 2015)

teuer ist es und keinen tune für die gabel und dämpfer d.h. sie arbeiten nicht gut bei gewicht unter 60kg


----------



## arise (21. Mai 2015)

läst sich alles beim Händler regeln (tune usw) auch preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergZwergin (23. Mai 2015)

Ich bin 1,54 "groß" und mit kurzen Stummelbeinchen gesegnet. Ich habe ein kleines Poison Morphium Fully (übrigens aktuell zu Verkaufen) und ein Müsing Hardtail. Beim Poison ist die Überstandshöhe ca. 72cm, beim Müsing ca. 76cm. Beim Müsing komme ich nicht richtig runter wenn ich mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden stehen will - es sei denn ich kippe das Rad ein wenig. Beim Poison hats immer gereicht. Rein vom Fahren her fühlen sich beide super an.


----------



## Carotte (1. Juni 2015)

Ich habe ein Trek Lush 26er,  Modell 2013 glaube ich., in xs, also 14,5. Nur wird dieses tolle Rad nicht mehr hergestellt.


http://summitcitybikes.com/images/library/zoom/trek_lush_s_13_z.jpg

Ich bin 1,60 gross und habe einen Innenbeinlänge von 76 cm. Für die Beinlänge könnte ich also den Sattel hochstellen. ABER ein grösseres Rad wäre VIEL zu lang für mich! Die Länge des Oberrohres  wird bei all dem 29er und 27,5er Hype gar nicht berücksichtigt. Wenn so ein grosses Rad kurz gebaut wird, erreicht es nämlich da, wo es zählt, eine enorme Überstandshöhe, weil das Oberrohr ja irgendwie hoch zum Hollandrad-Steuerrohr muss. Mein kleines, flinkes und supergeschmeidig zu fahrendes Rad hat eine Überstandshöhe von ca 66 cm, das kriegt kein grossrädriges Rad für meine Körpergrösse hin. Wie oft hat mich die geringe Höhe zwischen den Beinen schon beim Rumturnen in schwierigem Gelände vor einem Sturz gerettet! Mal abgesehen vom tieferen Schwerpunkt, wichtig für kleine Leute.


----------



## Halbliter (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich wurde aus der Kaufberatung hierher weiterempfohlen. Meine Freundin (30J, 1,60m, SL 74cm, 58kg) würde gern mit mir etwas durch den Wald cruisen (Berlin/Umgebung, also weitgehend flach) bzw. 1-2 mal im Jahr ne Tagestour auch auf Asphalt und ist ziemlich unsportlich.
Bisher fährt sie nur Citiyrad, das ihr eher nen Tick zu groß ist.
Gesucht bzw. ausgewählt wird ein HT für 700 bis zu 1000 Euro, also das klassische Einsteigerbike.
Klar tut es für Unsportliche auch einfache Ausstattung, aber das Biken soll ja Spaß machen und dann eben etwas Fitness hinzukommen.

Sie hat eben gar keine Ahnung, wie so ein Rad sitzen soll und ich bin auch etwas unsicher: Probe gefahren ist sie u.a. das Bulls CH3 mit 41er Rahmen und 575mm Oberrohr mit 27,5"-Rädern. Damit fühlte sie sich bis auf den überbreiten Lenker (absägen kein Problem) auf der Probefahrstrecke im Laden zwar wohl (nur Asphalt hin und her), aber optisch fand ich einen 37er Rahmen (Scott xy) besser passend, v.a. falls man dann mal etwas technisches Fahren lernen will und den Hintern hinter den Sattel bringt.

Von den Vorteilen größerer Laufräder hat sie nun auch erfahren, v.a. dass man damit auf Straßentouren etwas Energie spart, ich denke aber bei der Körpergröße kann ein 26er gerade bei einer "blutigen" Anfängerin bei niedrigem Tempo und häufigem Absteigen und Anfahren auf Waldwegen mehr Sicherheit und Fahrfreude geben.

Nun bin ich mir auch nach Lesen dieses Threads und den Vorstellungen der Fullys auf den ersten Seiten ziemlich sicher, dass kürzere Oberrohre (Überstandshöhe sollte kein Problem sein) gerade bei ihren eher langen Beinen sein sollten. Die rechnerisch vorgeschlagenen 42cm Sitzrohrlänge (also gut 16,5") halte ich speziell bei männerspezifischer Geometrie mit langen Oberrohren für etwas zu hoch und würde eher zu einer kleineren Rahmengröße tendieren. Liege ich da richtig?

In der Auswahl wären neben dem aktuellen Copperhead (s.o.) v.a. ein ähnlich gebautes 14er Focus 27,5er in XS mit 400mm Sattelrohr- und 580 (sehr gestreckt!) mm Oberrohrlänge, ein 2012er Bergamont Tattoo 26" mit 375mm Sattelrohr- und 545mm Oberrohrlänge oder ein 12er Centurion Eve 26" (Damenvariante mit etwas abgeknicktem Oberrohr) mit nur 360mm Sattelrohr- und 540mm ORlänge.

Klar kann man den Sattel noch etwas verstellen und am Vorbau was machen, aber ich tendiere zu einem eher kleineren Rahmen.
Liege ich da richtig? Also ist die rechnerische Rahmenhöhe anhand der Schritthöhe gerade bei relativ Langbeinigen eher etwas zu groß?
Oder doch ruhig nen 17"-Rahmen nehmen?


----------



## Carotte (1. Juni 2015)

Deine Freundin hat ungefähr meine Masse und 16,5 IST zu hoch und 575 Oberrohr ist viel zu lang.

Ich habe gerade wieder verschiedene Räder ausprobiert, nicht weil ich mir ein Mtb kaufen wollte, sondern weil ich ein flinkes kurzes Stadtrad ohne Federung gekauft habe. Klar, natürlich kann ich mit relativ langen Beinen auf zu grossen Rädern sitzen und ohne Fahrraderfahrung wäre ich schlampig beratenden Verkäufern einfach ausgliefert.
Aber diese Räder wären viel zu lang für mich als Sitzzwergin. Ich würde mit durchgestreckten Ellenbogen und Kopf im Nacken radeln, hätte keinen Bewegungsspielraum auf dem Rad und könnte bei steilen Steigungen glatt nach hinten absteigen. Bei echten Geländefahrten könnte ich mit diesen scheinbar passenden Rädern nicht hinter den Sattel gehen.
Leuten mit ungewöhnlichen Massen werden immer gern Räder augeschwatzt, die eben gerade da sind, weil wirklich passende nun mal nicht vorrätig sind, nicht mal zum Probe fahren.

Also es soll ja kein Fully sein, daher müsste eine 15er Rahmenhöhe hinkommen bei kurzer Frauengeometrie. Ich habe bei meinem neuen Stadtrad, Fitnessbike, also gemässigtes Rennnrad, 43 cm. das geht auf der Strasse und Waldautobahnen. Für echtes Gelände ist es zu gross. Aber auch dieses Rad ist sehr kurz, 52 cm effektive Oberrohrlänge.
Und kein 29er für eine Anfängerin!

p.s., es geht auch zu klein: ich hätte ein prima 13 zoll Rad haben können, aber die Sicherheit beim Auszug der Sattelstange war jenseits von gut und böse


----------



## Halbliter (1. Juni 2015)

Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort hier. 
Dein Beitrag bestätigt ja meine Annahmen. Damit ist das Bulls und das Focus raus und ich gucke mal, was sonst noch da ist. Beim Fahrradhändler waren wir bisher nur bei Stadler, ist so ein Riesenladen und quasi vor der Haustür. Aber 26er bekommt man da nur noch bei schweren, billigen Fahrrädern und unter 16"/40cm war letztes Mal in der relevanten Preisklasse nicht ein MTB da.
Ein ausgelaufenes Modell, gerade wegen der großen Auswahl an 26ern (ich fahre ja auch noch eins, dann ist das eh passend) drängt sich ja geradezu auf...


----------



## mtbbee (2. Juni 2015)

Wenn Ihr Euch einen Selbstaufbau zutraut: Liteville in XS : https://www.bike-components.de/de/Liteville/Rahmenkit-301-Mk10-mit-FOX-RP23-Auslaufmodell-p31149/
Weitere Teile z.B. Laufradsatz über den Bikemarkt


----------



## holk (2. Juni 2015)

Meine Freundin hat sich grad ein Giant Lust Advanced aus 2014 in Größe S gekauft.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/lust.advanced/16542/70558/#overview

Passt wie angegossen bei 1,55 m mit SL 70.

Die günstige Variante gibts 2015 sogar in XS - vielleicht zumindest nen Test Wert


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Juni 2015)

holk schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat sich grad ein Giant Lust Advanced aus 2014 in Größe S gekauft.
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/lust.advanced/16542/70558/#overview
> 
> ...


Wie weit geht der Sattel runter? Sieht ein bisschen kritisch aus.


----------



## holk (2. Juni 2015)

war tatsächlich etwas kritisch - haben direkt vom händler die stütze kürzen lassen. warum auch immer da ne geschätzte 400er drin sein muss..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carotte (3. Juni 2015)

Ich will Deiner Freundin auf keinen Fall den Spass verderben und wenn sie zufrieden ist, ist das gut. Es ist ein tolles Rad und es macht mir Hoffnung, dass ich Ersatz finden würde, falls meins mal geschrottet oder geklaut wird.
Aber ich mit 1,60 und 76 Schrittlänge hätte das xs gewählt. Allerdings war das Vorjahresmodell sicher viel billiger und das muss frau dann abwägen.


----------



## Lythelia (15. Juni 2015)

Hey 

ich bin eine absolut blutige Anfängerin in Sachen Mountainbiken. Ich war bisher nur ein paar Mal mit meinem Exfreund beim Biken. Er fährt eine Cube Hanzz 2012. Das durfte ich ein paar Mal testen  Ich selber habe bisher noch kein richtiges MTB, sondern nur das hier. Damit kann ich zwar mehr machen als mit nem Damenrad, aber viel mehr sollte ich auch nicht machen, sonst bricht am Ende noch der Rahmen..^^ 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...891&thid=JN.uOBpCA7XNjAroQamyvhW3g&ajaxhist=0

Zu mir: Ich bin 23, 162 cm groß(bzw. klein ) bei einer Schritthöhe von 77 cm.

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall ein Fully, mit dem ich zunächst erstmal über die Waldwege, also Wurzeln und kleineren Drops (bis ca. 1 Meter und ja, ich weiß, was Drops sind. Bin bisher zwar nur nen 50 cm Drop gefahren, denke aber, dass ich mit ein bisschen Übung und dem richtgen Bike bald höhere fahren werde), bei mir in der Nähe heizen kann. Evtl. möchte ich das Bike aber auch im Bikepark nutzen. Soll aber kein reines Downhill-Bike sein (sind mir zu schwer), ich möchte damit nämlich auch weitere Touren fahren (50-80 km?) und auch leicht den Berg rauf kommen. 

Ich habe eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung von den ganzen verschiedenen Bikes und bin nach meiner tagelangen Recherche nicht viel schlauer geworden, nur das evtl ein Enduro oder ein Freeride Bike zu mir passen würde? Preislich sollte das Bike bei max. 2100€ liegen (meine anfänglich angesetzten 1500€ habe ich schon wieder verworfen..).

Kann mir jemand was passendes empfehlen?

Die hier hatte ich mir jetzt mal rausgesucht. Aber ehrlichgesagt hauptsächlich wegen der Optik. Ich denke aber, dass das Cube wegen dem geringen Federweg nichts für mich ist? 

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/woman-like-series/sting-wls/cube-sting-wls-120-race-27529-blacknaqua-2015/
-> das Bike wäre preislich halt super ubf wäre speziell für Frauen konzipiert. Das habe ich mir allerdings vor meiner tagelangen Recherche rausgesucht und denke inzwischen, dass es vermutlich nicht passend ist für mich?

http://freeride-mountain.com/Norco-Range-Alloy-72-2014

http://freeride-mountain.com/Ghost-Cagua-6540-green-black-green-2014
->Das hier hätte eine hydraulische Sattelstütze im Wert von 250-300€ dabei, die ich eh nachrüsten möchte. Bisher wäre das mein Favorit 

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal


----------



## mtbbee (16. Juni 2015)

blutige Anfängerin bei Drops von 50 cm  - das lässt grosses erahnen 

schaue Dich mal bei propain bikes um da gibts auch noch was in 26" mit mehr Federweg und in XS 15.5" ... 162 und 29" würde ich gar nicht dran denken ... ggf 27.5" 

oder eben nur den Rahmen und dann selbst zusammenstellen


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Juni 2015)

Gleicher Gedanke 
Hatte es gerade in Lythelias anderen Fred gepostet:
https://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/Enduro+Bike+For+Ladies+Only+TYEE+FLO+++-38/


----------



## Lythelia (16. Juni 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten  

Also nur den Rahmen und dann selber zusammen stellen.. ich glaube damit wäre ich heillos überfordert 

Das Propain Tyee Flo I klingt gut. Ist aber insgesamt mit der hydraulischen Sattelstütze dann teurer als das Ghost-Cagua 6540 2014 und es dauert 40 Tage, bis es geliefert wird. 

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Ghost-Cagua 6540 2014? Ist das besser oder schlechter? Mir sagen die ganzen Komponenten leider recht wenig, deswegen kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Es ist ja ein Männer/Unisex Bike. Macht das nen sehr großen Unterschied? Hätte ja auch 650b Räder. Also passend für mich?


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Juni 2015)

Dein Link zeigt ein Cagua in Rahmengröße 44, keine Ahnung ob das für Deine Körpergröße von 1,62m überhaupt passend ist,
dann noch die größeren Laufräder.
Aber Dein Link ist auch vom Freeride Mountain Laden, die sind sehr kompetent, machen mittwochs und samstags immer Ausfahrten, frag doch, ob Du es dort mal ausprobieren kannst.
Rein vom Gefühl würde ich zum Propain mit 26" tendieren aber es soll ja Dein Bike werden und Dir muß es passen!
Und wenn Du schon Steilstücke und 0,5m Drops fährst, wirst Du es auch selbst beurteilen können.
Bei Propain in Ravensbug kann man auch Probefahrten machen, da kannst Du z.B. auf dem Trail in Weingarten das Bike probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lythelia (16. Juni 2015)

Die Rahmengröße wäre scheinbar schon passend für mich. Aber die Laufräder dann wohl nicht. 

Also ich komme aus Nürnberg. Ravensburg ist daher nicht grad der nächste Weg. 

Das Propain Tyee Flo 1 würde bei meiner Zusammenstellung 2333 € kosten. Das wäre schon noch machbar. 

Dann sollte ich mich mal informieren, ob's Propain auch in Nürnberg bzw. in der näheren Umgebung gibt 

Aber da ich wirklich nur ein paar Mal auf dem Cube Hanzz gefahren bin und sonst noch kein anderes Bike getestet habe, wird mir aber vermutlich jedes Bike wie der absolute Traum vorkommen.


----------



## Lythelia (16. Juni 2015)

Edit: Gibt es leider nicht. Ich müsste also ca. 300 km nach Ravensburg fahren, wenn ich das Bike probefahren möchte :/


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juni 2015)

... haben die Propain Fahrer nicht auch so was wie einen Probefahrt  Thread? Guck doch mal im Hersteller Bereich - evtl gibt es ja jmd. in Deiner Nähe, der Dich mal proberollen lässt...


----------



## Mx343 (16. Juni 2015)

Hier ist die Übersicht auf der Propain Seite.
http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/friends.html
Einfach nach PLZ oder halt nach dem Tyee FLO sortieren.

Wenn du eins in der Nähe gefunden hast oder du allgemein eine Frage hast schreib am besten mal Tobi an.
[email protected]

Und 50cm Drops als Anfängerin? Da ist Potenzial für mehr und ich glaub ich geh mich mal schämen. 

Edit sagt das hier dürfte nicht so weit weg von Nürnberg sein.

*PROPAIN TESTCREW in Osternohe*
*18.07.2015 - 19.07.2015*


----------



## Lythelia (16. Juni 2015)

Super coole Antworten, vielen Dank! Dann werde ich wohl am 18. oder 19.07. mal in Osternohe vorbei schauen. Wollte eh demnächst mal nen Bikepark anschauen  Oder noch viel viel besser, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass jemand aus meiner alten Heimat ein Propain Tyee Flow in Größe S hat! Wenn ich Glück habe kann ich also schon dieses Wochenende Probefahren  Ihr seid echt super!


----------



## Mx343 (16. Juni 2015)

Also theoretisch könntest du auch ein normales Tyee in XS nehmen (die Jungs von Propain werden dir auch bestimmt im Tyee den Dämpfer entsprechend auf dein Gewicht anpassen).
Bei dem Testevent in Osternohe kannst du halt mit David, Tobi und Emu falls der dabei ist reden und dich noch ein bisschen beraten lassen.

Die Bikes sind nicht die günstigsten und die Wartezeit ist wirklich sehr unangenehm, aber die Jungs sind super sympatisch und der Service ist wirklich top.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juni 2015)

Das Tyee ist ja auch kein "Frauenbike" - die Geometrie vom Tyee FLO ist die gleiche wie beim "normalen". XS wird dabei aber vermutlich zu klein sein. Ich war letztes Jahr mal in O-nohe bei den Testdays, bei gleicher Körpergröße war mir XS zu klein, S aber passend. Aber die Jungs der Testcrew sind da absolut kompetent und haben mich auch geduldig mal das XS probesitzen lassen, damit ich wirklich überzeugt war, dass das zu klein war.
Aber das Cagua mit RH 44 dürfte dann wohl sehr viel zu groß sein! 
Nürnberg? Soso, dann kannst du mir das mit den 50cm-Drops ja mal beibirngen  Die fahr ich noch nicht


----------



## Lythelia (16. Juni 2015)

Laut Google brauche ich bei Fully Mountainbikes bei meiner SL eine Rahmenhöhe von 44 cm = 17". Aber ich denke auch, dass 16" besser sind 

Hast du dann ein Tyee? Und wenn nicht,warum hast du's dir nicht geholt, nachdem du's getestet hast?
Edit: Ich hab gesehen, dass du keins hast. Was hat gegen das Tyee gesprochen? Ist dein Specialized besser?

Also am Schmausenbuck kann man ganz gut fahren  Können dann gerne mal zusammen fahren, sobald ich mein Bike habe  Brauche eh neue Fahrpartner


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juni 2015)

Ich hab kein Tyee. War damals auf der Suche nach nem Zweitbike (erstes ist ein Stumpjumper). Bin damals nur ne kurze Runde gefahren, weil ich mich nicht in den SChlepplift getraut habe. Es war lange noch in der näheren Auswahl, wollte es gerne nochmal im Gelände testen. Hier in der Umgebung gibt es ja leider bei den Friends niemanden mit S-Rahmen, deshalb  keine Geglegenheit.
Letztlich habe ich mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes SX Trail zugelegt, weil sich das im Einsatzgebiet mehr vom Stumpi unterscheidet als das Tyee (das würde ich jetzt zwischen meinen Bikes ansiedeln). Gegen das Tyee hätte höchstens gesprochen, dass dann evtl mein geliebtes Stumpi weniger gebraucht würde  Du kannst aber auch beide gerne mal probefahren! Schmausenbuck ist ganz nett, das stimmt  Gerne aber auch in anderen Bike-Gebieten.
Die Onlinerechner:Je nach Einsatzgebiet kann das halbwegs stimmen oder total daneben liegen. möglich, dass das mit der SL passt. wichtig sind aber auch Oberrohrlänge, Überstandshöhe, etc. pp. Und auf dem Papier haben mir scon viele Bikes gepasst, aber man muss sich wohlfühlen. Und das liest man als "blutige Anfängerin" nicht aus Daten heraus, sondern kann man nur durch testen herausfinden!
In Nbg/Erlangen/Fürth gibt es jede Menge gute Händler, bei denen man die Bikes probesitzen kann. Falls dir der Weg nicht zu weit ist, kann ich dir auch Hero-Bikes in Roth oder auch hier in NM den Sport&More empfehlen (letzterer hat auch Ghost und man kann die Bikes Samstags artegerecht probefahren - welche Rahmengrößen zum Testen da sind, müsstest du halt mal telefonisch erfragen.
Und schau dich mal in den lokalen Unterforen um, in Nbg wimmelt es nur so von MTBern, die auch Ahnung vom SChrauben haben - da findest du bestimmt schnell Anschluss!


----------



## murmel04 (16. Juni 2015)

Kleine Info zum Ghost  mit dem 44 Rahmen.

Denke der wird dir zu groß sein.
Ich habe hier 2x ghost stehen ein Hardtail mit einem 44 Rahmen und ein Fully mit 42 beide 26.

Klar haben beide ne andere Geo als das das du dir ausgesucht hast, allerdings ich bin ca 12 cm größer als du und mir ist das Hardtail eigentlich zu groß irgendwie zu lang und das Fully passt soweit aber auch da hab ich einiges verändert das es sich gut anfühlt. 
Und der Unterschied in der Geo wird sicherlich nicht zig cm sein, daher denke ich das Ghost wird zu groß sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre das Ghost AMR 6559 aus dem gleichen Modelljahr wie das von dir angegebene Cagua da dürfte außer am Federweg nicht arg viel Unterschied sein. Und durch das mehr an Federweg wird das Oberrohr noch steiler und somit auch etwas höher sein.
Kann mich der Meinung von Murmel nur anschließen und sagen dass dir 44 zu groß sein wird, denn ich habe die  gleiche Schrittlänge wie du ( wenn auch 8cm größer ) und ich habe keinen Platz zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr ( fühle mich aber trotzdem wohl ) , ansonsten fahre ich auch mit 80cm keinen sonderlich langen vorbau


----------



## Lythelia (16. Juni 2015)

Okay, ihr habt mich überzeugt  44 cm wird zu groß sein.

Probefahren wäre super (ich schreib dir mal ne PN). Werde dann hier in Nürnberg und Umgebung mal die ganzen Händler abklappern 

Gibt es denn noch andere Bikes, mit denen hier jemand sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, die für mich passend wären?
Fully, Federweg min. 150mm; für meine Größe (162 cm) und SL (77cm) passend und preislich bei max. 2200€?

Was haltet ihr vom Cube Fritzz 160? (2014er Version) bzw auch der aktuellen Version (Variante für 2700€)? Kostet zwar mehr als 2200€, aber evtl könnte ich es günstiger bekommen.


----------



## Mx343 (17. Juni 2015)

Wenn es kein Versenderbike (Canyon, Radon, YT-Industries oder Propain) werden soll hast du bei dem Preis eigentlich nur Cube und Ghost eine gute Auswahl was Preis/Leistung angeht.
Ggf. könnte man noch das Giant Reign 2 LTD in Betracht ziehen, hat für mich persönlich aber zu schlechte Bremsen/Schaltung für den Preis.

Das Cube Fritzz 180 halte ich für etwas übertrieben mit 180mm Federweg und es gibt es nur in 27,5" (Laufräder). Das musst du schon extrem rannehmen damit sich die 180mm Federweg lohnen.


----------



## guenther1983x (17. Juni 2015)

Hab einen Tyee S Rahmen in Raw zum probesitzen und zu verkaufen, falls jemand Interesse hat.
Im Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## aibeekey (30. Juni 2015)

Ist zwar prinzipiell ein Herrenmodell, aber war jetzt so ziemlich das einzige Rad, das meiner Freundin (158cm, 70cm Schrittlänge) letzten Endes gepasst hat:

Giant Trance 2 LTD 27.5 2015 in Größe S

Laut Geometrie ist der Rahmen auch identisch zur Damenversion, dem Intrigue. Das gibts dann sogar noch in XS. Allerdings wird hier dann das Sitzrohr nur 1 cm Kürzer (38->37cm), der Rahmen allerdings 5cm kürzer im Reach.
Wir haben es zwar nicht Probe gesessen, aber ich glaube, dass man dann eher wieder mehr Probleme bezüglich Überstand bekommt, da der cm weniger Sitzrohr das "früher" hochgehende Oberrohr nicht kompensieren kann. Außerdem ist es dann vermutlich auch arg kurz, so hat die länge jetzt gut gepasst bei ihren Maßen.


----------



## Jierdan (3. Juli 2015)

Was könnt ihr zu den kleinen Rahmen denn an Federgabeln empfehlen, die auch bei wenig Gewicht, um die 50kg gut reagieren? Von revelation und Lyrik habe ich schon gehört, boxxer und domain schon erfolgreich getestet. Außerhalb von rock Shox. War ich aber weniger erfolgreich, für vengeance hlr und diverse luftmarzocchis habe ich noch komplett überzeugendes setup gefunden. Wäre vielleicht eine Manitou mattoc eine Option?

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BittersweetBR (7. Juli 2015)

marx. schrieb:


> Ist zwar prinzipiell ein Herrenmodell, aber war jetzt so ziemlich das einzige Rad, das meiner Freundin (158cm, 70cm Schrittlänge) letzten Endes gepasst hat:
> Giant Trance 2 LTD 27.5 2015 in Größe S



Auf der HP gibt Giant eine Überstandshöhe von 78,2cm an. Wie kann das bei einer Schrittlänge von 70cm passen?
Kannst du mal die Überstandshöhe am niedrigsten Punkt messen und den Wert posten? Danke.


----------



## Aldetruller (7. Juli 2015)

Canyon Spectral gibt es noch in XS hat aber nur 140mm! Was willst du damit anstellen?!


----------



## aibeekey (7. Juli 2015)

BittersweetBR schrieb:


> Auf der HP gibt Giant eine Überstandshöhe von 78,2cm an. Wie kann das bei einer Schrittlänge von 70cm passen?
> Kannst du mal die Überstandshöhe am niedrigsten Punkt messen und den Wert posten? Danke.



Das Rad steht leider derzeit 100km entfernt, weil ich wieder am Studienort bin. Aber unten im Knick war/ist wirklich noch gut Luft.

Das ist auch der Vorteil gegenüber Bikes wie dem Nerve AL (das hätte sie gern gehabt, vom Design her...). Dort ist das Oberrohr einfach so geformt, dass man da keine Chance hat, nicht mal in XS. Sieht man ja auch gut auf der Canyon Page: weiter runter als beim XS kann man das Oberrphr nicht ziehen, weil sonst die Dämpferaufnahme kommt. Wenn man dann keinen Knick hat, sondern es grad nach oben geht, wird das nix.

Keine Ahnung, ob das "genormt" ist, aber ich hab rausgefunden, dass mit Übertandshöhe wohl oft (aber nicht immer) die Höhe des Oberrohres gemeint ist, wenn die Kurbel waagrecht steht und man das Lot durch die vordere Pedalachse zieht. Dann kommt man natürlich auf die 78cm die Giant da angibt. Und deswegen ist der Wert beim XS dann sogar noch höher, weil es kürzer wird und somit das Oberrohr "schneller bergauf" geht. (und man nach unten nichts mehr machen kann, wegen der Dämpferaufnahme)

Ich schau mal, dass sie den genauen Wert unten im Knick misst und reich das dann schnellstmöglich nach 

EDIT: 67-69cm im Knick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halbliter (17. Juli 2015)

Mit ging es ja um ein HT für meine Freundin.


			
				Carotte schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Freundin hat ungefähr meine Masse und 16,5 IST zu hoch und 575 Oberrohr ist viel zu lang.


Danke nochmal!
Beim Nachmessen hatte sie sogar 75cm SL bei 1,60m. Auch mit deinen Erfahrungen sind wir hier auch noch zu nem Laden bzw. ein paar Mal zu Zweirad Stadler getingelt, aber kurze Rahmen und kleine Überstandshöhen gab es nicht, 26" nur bei schweren Einfachstmountainbikes.

Habe mich dann mehr online umgesehen, Radon hat ja eine 26"- Serie und abgeknickte 27,5er Ladyrahmen, die waren genauso in der Wahl wie Lagerware - und da haben wir bei einem 2012er Bergamont Tattoo LTD zugegriffen. Klar, gestreckter Männergeometrierahmen, aber optisch für die Dame ansprechender als die Radonbikes, sehr guter Preis für Top-Ausstattung (okay, Gabel ist etwas schwer und Laufräder einfach, aber komplett XT incl. Kurbeln und Schalthebel, Oberrohrlänge 560mm (das Radon Lady in 15" hätte 550). Rahmenhöhe nur 375mm, Überstandshöhe 710mm.

Also Mitte Juni gekauft und dann stand das Ding ein paar Wochen bei DHL Börnicke (auch wegen Streiks), der teils aufgerissene Karton kam dann erst diese Woche an, zum Glück kein Schaden.

Nach dem Probesitzen und -fahren u.a. auf dem Bulls Copperhead 3 in 41cm (575er Oberrohr, große Überstandshöhe, wirkte zu groß) ein v.a. optisch sehr kleines Rad. Beim Probesitzen alles gut, ich würde sogar den Sattel einen Tick nach vorne stellen in der Aufnahme, Lenker gut zur Hand liegend. 
Das kleine Bergamont hat auch einen schmaleren Lenker (635) und kürzere Kurbeln (glaube 170) als die größeren Rahmengrößen, das finde ich gut mitgedacht, bei Bulls hatte ja auch die 41cm diesen überbreiten Downhilllenker (ok, die sind heute alle so).

Nur ein Problem: Der kleine Rahmen hat natürlich auch eine extra kurze Sattelstütze (260mm bis zur Aufnahme, 80mm von unten bis Mindestmarkierung) und die lässt sich für eher langbeinige Mädels nicht weit genug rausziehen. Da kommen die ersten und sagen wieder: Siehste, der Rahmen ist doch zu klein. Finde ich nicht, alles passt, auch die Sattelhöhe auf Lenkerniveau, es sollte ja auch auf der Straße sportlicher gefahren werden können.
Also, es fehlen so 1,5-2cm zum fast durchgestreckten Knie. Erstmal kommt ein schön dicker gepolsteter Sattel (17cm breit) drauf, der dürfte schon was bringen, mit dem MTB-Herrensattel fährt meine Freundin keine 200m. Ansonsten habe ich schon gesehen, dass es ein Sattelaufnahmeadapter, der den Sattel oben noch erhöht (meine Idee), anscheinend nicht zu kaufen gibt.
Also entweder längeres Sattelrohr kaufen (das jetzige ist aber passend designt) oder vielleicht doch 0,5-1 (dickerer Sattel kommt ja noch) mehr rausziehen als Markierung? Ist bei 60 kg und anfangs gemütlichen Waldwegen vielleicht nicht gleich problematisch.

Und wenn sie dann immer noch jammert, gibt es zu Weihnachten vielleicht ne Parallelogramm-Federsattelstütze für Fahrkomfort.

Jedenfalls sollte man die richtige Rahmengröße nicht danach bemessen, wie weit man den Sattel rausziehen muss oder kann (außer bei sehr hohem Gewicht), sondern wie man am Ende drauf sitzt.


----------



## murmel04 (17. Juli 2015)

Dicker Sattel für Ausgleich der zu geringen Höhe , oder wg Popo weh?


----------



## Halbliter (17. Juli 2015)

wegen Popo. Recht breiter Sitzknochenabstand und kein Sitzfleisch. Bin zwar hier im Ladybereich und weiß, dass sich hier richtig taffe Mädels tummeln, die alles Mögliche mit ihren Bikes anstellen, aber meine Freundin ist nicht nur Anfängerin, sondern eben ein richtiges Mädchen. Wenn der Hintern wehtut, und der tut ihr schnell weh, dann ist vorbei mit lustig.

Und gerade am Anfang ist es für die Motivation wichtig, dass das Fahren nicht schmerzhaft wird. Da kann man nicht so Sprüche bringen, wie: "gewöhnste dich dran!". Würde sie nicht. Ich bin froh, wenn sie dann 20-30x im Jahr und insgesamt 500km fährt. Den bei Regen, Kälte, Matsche und Pollenallergie (Mai/Juni) wird das eh nix, biken ist dann so April und Juli-Oktober, aber nur wenn es nicht zu heiß ist. Naja, ich werde sehen. Vielleicht wird sie auch so begeistert, dass sie mal allein fährt. 

Rad hat schon Klingel, Flaschenhalterung, jetzt kommt nen Funktacho dran, MTB-Helm (Bell Super, 52-55, passt auch auf ihren 50er Minischädel) ist auch schon seit Wochen gekauft, Hose kurz und lang, Handschuhe... da kann der erste km bald in Angriff genommen werden...


----------



## Jan35i (17. Juli 2015)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, Geduld ist das Zauberwort :-D


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juli 2015)

Ich ziehe mein one one sattelstütze über die markierung... sonst ist es auch für mich mit 160 zu 'klein'. ich wiege unter 55 kilo.... auch bei meinem Lush ist das kritisch.  Aber als leicht gewichtige denke ich, dass das fahren wo die Sattlerohre ausgezogen ist, ist halt weniger gefährlich.  Für mich ist das vor allem bergauf oder auf der Strasse. Ich fahre so seit jahren.


----------



## Halbliter (18. Juli 2015)

Das sehe ich kritisch, das kann natürlich niemand für ungefährlich erklären.
Zumindest sollte die Sattelstütze bis über die Unterkante des Oberrohrs im Sattelrohr stecken. Stützenseitig sehe ich nun einen etwas längeren Hebel, den es mit längeren Stützen ja auch gibt, nicht so sehr problematisch bei leichten Personen.
Oberrohr: Das sind beim Tattoo gut 70mm bis Schweißnahtende, also sind die 80mm Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze auch rahmenseitig etwa begründet. 80 drin, bis Gesäßfläche Sattel 270mm draußen und es fehlen immer noch 15-20 zum kraftoptimierten Tritt auf Straßen. Na, mal sehen, was der fette Sattel bringt...

Sattelstützen sind zwar günstig, aber wenn man eine optisch zu den Radfarben passende Stütze hat, fällt einem das Umtauschen gegenüber einem 08/15-Teil schwer. Dennoch gucke ich mich wohl bald mal nach ner 350er Stütze um.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die vielen Infos im Ladythread, die haben geholfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan35i (19. Juli 2015)

Meine Freundin fährt ein 2012er Cheetah LadySpirit Enduro in XS mit 140mm vo/hi. Sie ist 1,58m.
Durch den Lenkwinkel von ca.65° bedarf es gar nicht an mehr Federweg. Sie fährt kein Park also völlig ausreichend für AllMountain und leichtes Enduro Terrain.
Die Revelation läuft mit ihrem Fahrergewicht so sahnig dass meine 36er Talas sich da mal ne Scheibe abschneiden könnte. Der Monarch ist vom Helmchen modifiziert. Für kleine Frauen die nicht dem Federwegwahnsinn verfallen sind ein schönes Bike


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juli 2015)

@Jan35i  :

Wenn Du Interesse hast, schau doch mal in mein Abum Bikes Daten. 

Ich möchte dort eine Datensammlung für kleine Bikes erstellen. Wenn Du Dir die Zeit nehmen würdest, mal die Daten des Cheetah entsprechend der dortigen Muster zu vermessen, würde ich es dort (mit Bild) aufnehmen. Wenn es Dir dann recht ist, auch mit Nickname für evtl. Rückfragen zum Bike. Hier im Thread gibt es einfach zuviel "Nebenhergequatsche" um eine wirklich Übersicht zu haben 

Diese "Einladung" gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen, die Interesse dran haben. Regel: S-Bikes und kleiner


----------



## HiFi XS (22. Juli 2015)

Jan35i schrieb:


> Meine Freundin fährt ein 2012er Cheetah LadySpirit Enduro in XS mit 140mm vo/hi. Sie ist 1,58m.
> Durch den Lenkwinkel von ca.65° bedarf es gar nicht an mehr Federweg. Sie fährt kein Park also völlig ausreichend für AllMountain und leichtes Enduro Terrain.
> Die Revelation läuft mit ihrem Fahrergewicht so sahnig dass meine 36er Talas sich da mal ne Scheibe abschneiden könnte. Der Monarch ist vom Helmchen modifiziert. Für kleine Frauen die nicht dem Federwegwahnsinn verfallen sind ein schönes BikeAnhang anzeigen 405450


sieht aus wie ein dirt bike.


----------



## Bombastic (22. Juli 2015)

We listed a new Kona Four Lisa specially for women on ebay.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-KONA-Fou...22?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2803cc8912

It was a showcase piece in a shop.
If anybody are interested in this Kona Four Lisa,
you request information about from me in mtbnews message.

I can send more and bigger resolution pics per email.


----------



## Jan35i (23. Juli 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein dirt bike.


Des habe ich schon von mehreren gehört .


----------



## missyV (9. August 2015)

***Ideal für die zierliche, ambitionierte Mountainbikerin** Scott Spark, Carbon, 26”, Custom Aufbau*

Ich muss mich leider, schweren Herzens, von meinem sehr wenig gefahrenen und fast neuwertigen Scott Spark trennen. Das Bike ist ein absoluter Hingucker und wurde 2013 fachmännisch, mit hochwertigen Parts (komplette Deore XT Gruppe) auf dem Scott Spark 35 Rahmen (Größe S) aufgebaut. Der Fokus lag hier auf Gewicht und Design. 

Da ich kurz darauf schwanger wurde, kam es leider nicht mehr wirklich zum Einsatz. Lediglich auf leichten Waldwegen und für kurze Touren nach der Schwangerschaft.

Hier steht das Bike zum Verkauf: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...n-26-custom-aufbau-ideal-fur-zierliche-madels


----------



## Reigä (16. September 2015)

Hi,

ich bin 1,61m mit 73cm Schritthöhe und suche nach meinem (geklauten) Canyon WXC Fully (26") zum ersten Mal nach einem 27,5". Ich kann mich bis dato für die 27,5" nocht nicht begeistern. Aber die Marken, die noch 26" anbieten, wie Steinbach oder Cheetah gefallen mir nicht wirklich. Vom P/L-Verhältnis und vom Design hätte ich am liebsten ein Canyon oder evtl. ein Cube. Die Canyon Fullys (Nerve und Spectral) haben in XS aber schon eine Überstandshöhe von 76-77cm (auf Höhe der Pedalachse, wenn Kurbel vorne). Da komme ich mit Schuhen gerade so hin. Das kann aber je nach Gelände evtl. schiefgehen oder was meint ihr?

Ein Grand Canyon hätte den Vorteil, dass der Überstand ca. 74cm beträgt... Allerdings gibt es die XS Rahmen nur bis Modell 7.9, nicht 8.9 :S

Kennt jemand den Überstand des Cube Sting WLS 120 in 13,5 und 16"? Und bei den 16" Hardtails? Cube gibt das bei den Geometriedaten ja leider nicht an.

Dankeschön!

Viele Grüße
Reigä


----------



## Jan35i (17. September 2015)

Aus Erfahrung mit meiner Freundin kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen auf genügend Freiheit zum Oberrhohr zu achten. Sie hat die Erfahrung mit ihrem ersten Bike gemacht dass sie aufs Oberrohr geknallt ist bei nem leichten Sturz.
Lieber einen passenden Rahmen mit schlechten Parts und die über die Zeit tauschen als ein Kompriss an der Geometrie.


----------



## Guru (17. September 2015)

Reigä schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin 1,61m mit 73cm Schritthöhe und suche nach meinem (geklauten) Canyon WXC Fully (26") zum ersten Mal nach einem 27,5". Ich kann mich bis dato für die 27,5" nocht nicht begeistern. Aber die Marken, die noch 26" anbieten, wie Steinbach oder Cheetah gefallen mir nicht wirklich. Vom P/L-Verhältnis und vom Design hätte ich am liebsten ein Canyon oder evtl. ein Cube. Die Canyon Fullys (Nerve und Spectral) haben in XS aber schon eine Überstandshöhe von 76-77cm (auf Höhe der Pedalachse, wenn Kurbel vorne). Da komme ich mit Schuhen gerade so hin. Das kann aber je nach Gelände evtl. schiefgehen oder was meint ihr?
> 
> ...





Hallo Reigä,

Zunächst ein Hinweis, das 120er Sting ist doch ein 29er, oder? Das 140er ist ein 27,5er.

wir haben hier zu Hause genau das gleiche Problem. Meine Dame hat 72er Beine, das XS Spectral aber 77er Überstandshöhe. Wieder zurückgeschickt, da das ein K.O.-Kriterium ist, im Wortsinn.

Nachdem wir jetzt lange rumüberlegt hatten (Tyee Flo, Cheetah, Kona Process, Liteville 301 XS, Rose Granite Chief, sollten alle von der Höhe her passen) haben wir nun erstmal ein 27,5er 140er WLS Sting bestellt, in 13,5". Wenn das ankommt, messe ich es gerne mal.

Bis jetzt fährt sie ein 2011er Cube AMS WLS Comp mit 100m. Da musste langsam mal etwas mit mehr Federweg her.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. September 2015)

Jan35i schrieb:


> Lieber einen passenden Rahmen mit schlechten Parts und die über die Zeit tauschen als ein Kompriss an der Geometrie.



100% Zustimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BittersweetBR (17. September 2015)

Mein cube Sting WLS 120 mit 13,5" Rahmen hat am tiefsten Punkt (also unter dem Sattel) 69cm Überstandshöhe.
Durch das stark aufsteigende Oberrohr ist man dann vor dem Sattel bei ca. 73cm.


----------



## BittersweetBR (17. September 2015)

Nachtrag:



Guru schrieb:


> Zunächst ein Hinweis, das 120er Sting ist doch ein 29er, oder? Das 140er ist ein 27,5er.



Der 13,5" und der 16" Rahmen sind mit 27,5" Laufrädern bestückt.


----------



## Reigä (18. September 2015)

Schade, dann scheiden die Canyon Fullys wohl schon mal aus.
73cm Überstand bei identischer Schritthöhe plus Schuhe ist eurer Ansicht nach zu knapp?

@Thomas: Nachmessen fände ich gut, durch die 150er Gabel vermute ich aber fast, dass die Geometrie mit dem WLS120 nicht übereinstimmt.

@ BittersweetBR: Aus welchem Jahr stammt dein WLS120? Bekommst du eine Flasche in den Rahmen?


----------



## dunkelfalke (18. September 2015)

Ich habe mal für meine Mutter einen Fully gebaut. Da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nichts kleineres als einen 16" Cube finden konnte, habe ich da kurzerhand eine 165er Zee Kurbel und eine etwas kürzere Gabel (80mm Durin Race) und auch einen entsprechend kürzeren Dämpfer (152mm statt 165mm Einbaulänge) installiert um den Bike kleiner zu machen. Hat mit einem kurzen Vorbau perfekt gepasst und die Pedale kommen trotzdem nicht an den Boden.


----------



## Thebike69 (18. September 2015)

Meine Frau 159cm fuhr in La Palma das 16" Solid Magix 27.5 und war Total begeistert. Aber leider etwas zu groß und 160mm Federweg überdimensioniert.Ich denke 140mm Federweg und 2x10/11 in 15" wären da das perfekte. 
Jemand noch andere Bikes wie Cube und Poisen im pädo???


----------



## BittersweetBR (21. September 2015)

Reigä schrieb:


> 73cm Überstand bei identischer Schritthöhe plus Schuhe ist eurer Ansicht nach zu knapp?



Prinzipiell auf jeden Fall zu knapp. Leider haben "wir" kleinen eigentlich gar keine andere Wahl.



Reigä schrieb:


> @ BittersweetBR: Aus welchem Jahr stammt dein WLS120? Bekommst du eine Flasche in den Rahmen?


2014. Nein: Sollte das aber ein ernsthaftes Kriterium für dich sein, wird die Suche nach einem Fully nicht gerade einfacher....! (Trinkrucksack!)
Wegen den Cube Hardtails: Ohne die genauen Daten zu wissen, die sind sehr niedrig. Hab mir letztens einige angesehen und da musste selbst ich mit 1,55m Körpergröße mal schmunzeln ;o)


----------



## aibeekey (22. September 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Meine Frau 159cm fuhr in La Palma das 16" Solid Magix 27.5 und war Total begeistert. Aber leider etwas zu groß und 160mm Federweg überdimensioniert.Ich denke 140mm Federweg und 2x10/11 in 15" wären da das perfekte.
> Jemand noch andere Bikes wie Cube und Poisen im pädo???



Giant Trance in S

Passt meiner Freundin mit 158cm / 70cm gut. Überstandshöhe unten im Knick liegt bei knapp 67-68cm. (bzw so "gut" es halt geht - bei der Schrittlänge muss man halt Kompromisse machen. Würde ich bei meinem Enduro nur 2cm Spielraum haben, würde ich vermutlich die Krise bekommen, aber bei 87cm Beinlänge kennt man dieses Problem halt nicht wirklich...)

Es gäbe auch noch das Damenpendant zum Trance (Name ist mir grad entfallen) in XS. Allerdings ist das nur 1cm niedriger, dafür deutlich kürzer und somit steigt der Knick auch früher wieder an. Effektiv also weniger Platz über dem Oberrohr


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2015)

... wenn auch Hardtails in Frage kommen: da gibt es noch das On One 456 Evo.

Ist ein HT mit dem möglichen Federweg von 100/120/150 mm Federweg, mit entsprechender Geo (eben mal kein CrossCountry/Race wie bspw. Cube) mit einer angegebenen Überstandshöhe von 74cm (weiss aber nicht, wo die messen) - ansonsten sind noch Daten in meinem Album "Bikes Daten" zur Orientierung...

Das Problem ist einfach die Orientierung der Bikindustrie auf die grossen Räder - 26Zoll gibt es nur noch von wenigen Firmen


----------



## Thebike69 (22. September 2015)

Ich möchte schon gerne ein Trance. Werde mich nun auf die Suche machen....;-)!!!!
Danke für den Tip, Marx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reigä (23. September 2015)

Hab jetzt mal das "Trance 2" 2014 meiner Kollegin einmal um den Radständer gefahren. Das hatte Größe M und ich hatte noch Platz über dem Oberrohr  Allerdings bin ich noch nie 27,5"er gefahren und hatte den Eindruck, jemand hindere mich am Lenken... Und das war nur ein Parkplatz. Gefällt mir gar nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich doch versuchen, einen gebrauchten 26"er zu finden.


----------



## aibeekey (23. September 2015)

Oder vielleicht mal eins in Größe S probieren, bei dem der Radstand kürzer ist und dementsprechend auch wendiger?

Nur weil du übers Oberrohr gekommen bist, heißt das ja nicht, dass es die passende Größe für dich ist.  Bei deinen 161 ist Größe M halt auch viel viel viel zu groß. Das fahren Leute, die gut 15 cm größer sind als du.
Das willst du jetzt ernsthaft auf die Laufradgröße schieben?! 
Paar cm im Radstand merkst du DEUTLICH mehr als 26 vs. 27,5 Zoll


----------



## Reigä (24. September 2015)

Ich bin jahrelang auf einem 17,5" (26er) Giant Hardtail unterwegs gewesen und verglichen mit dem 27er Trance war mein altes Hardtail um Welten wendiger. Ja, das schiebe ich auf die Laufradgröße.

Wenn ich in der Nähe einen Händler finde, probiere ich da mal ein Trance in S.


----------



## mtbbee (24. September 2015)

3 cm weniger OR Länge, 3 cm kürzerer Radstand machen ne Menge aus ... allerdings mit 57 er OR Länge und 161 muss das Trace 27,5 " nicht unbedingt die richtige Wahl für Dich sein. Ich mit 5 cm mehr Körpergrösse fühle mich mit einem OR 1,5 cm kürzer wohler. Mein 27,5" ist wirklich wendig ... es wird immer ein Kompromis zwischen Wendigkeit und Laufruhe geben. Wo man sich wohler fühlt ist sehr individuell ... bleibt nix als testen. Aber das Trace in M ist Dir definitiv zu gross !


----------



## aibeekey (25. September 2015)

Reigä schrieb:


> Ich bin jahrelang auf einem 17,5" (26er) Giant Hardtail unterwegs gewesen und verglichen mit dem 27er Trance war mein altes Hardtail um Welten wendiger. Ja, das schiebe ich auf die Laufradgröße.



17,5" allein sagt halt so rein gar nix aus. 
Überhaupt finde ich, dass die Sattelrohrlänge das unwichtigste an einem MTB ist. Mit einer 420er Sattelstütze kriegt man so ziemlich jeden Rahmen passend.
Reach, Stack, Lenkwinkel und Radstand entscheiden, wie sich das Rad fährt.
Und ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das Giant Hardtail in allen Belangen kürzer/konservativer als das Trance sein wird.

Auch das Trance in Größe S wird nicht so wendig wie ein 0815 Hardtail sein. Das geht sich schon von den Parametern einfach nicht aus. Wobei ich wendig in dem Sinne ohnehin als negativ betrachte. Ich find sowas nicht agil, sondern einfach nervös und wenig laufruhig. Aber das is nur meine Meinung


----------



## Reigä (25. September 2015)

Tja, länger bin ich ein 27,5" Rad noch nie im Gelände gefahren. Wahrscheinlich gibt es da noch den Gewöhnungseffekt. Hilft wohl nur eines kaufen und fahren...

Wenn du schon mal aufs Oberrohr geknallt bist, weil dir der Rahmen zu groß war, wirst du nie wieder sagen, dass das das unwichtigste Teil am MTB ist... Das möchte ich nie wieder erleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holk (26. September 2015)

holk schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat sich grad ein Giant Lust Advanced aus 2014 in Größe S gekauft.
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/lust.advanced/16542/70558/#overview
> 
> ...



Nach nunmehr ca 800 km und ner Woche Vinschgau ist meine Freundin immernoch - oder erst recht - super zufrieden.

Haben ne 300 / 75er KS Dropzone und nen 1cm kürzeren Vorbau drangeschnallt - ansonsten keine nennenswerten Modifikationen, die auf die Größe zurückzuführen wären


----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2015)

marx. schrieb:


> Überhaupt finde ich, dass die Sattelrohrlänge das unwichtigste an einem MTB ist. Mit einer 420er Sattelstütze kriegt man so ziemlich jeden Rahmen passend.



Hmmh, das gilt natürlich nur in Richtung: kann das Sattelrohr zu kurz sein? Das kann man dann natürlich schon mit einer langen Stütze ausgleichen. Umgekehrt klappt es nicht.

Von daher ist die Länge des Sitzrohrs schon wichtig. Für mich ist bspw. ein 41er Sitzrohr einfach zu lang, nicht, dass ich das nicht fahren könnte. Ich bekomme einfach den Sattel in, für mich schwierigen Gelände, einfach nicht weit genung weg um mich dann sicherer zu fühlen, bzw. er mich nicht stört.

Von daher ist die Länge des Sitzrohres (neben anderen Maßen) schon wichtig und gerade bei kleinen Leuten mit geringer Schrittlänge nicht zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## aibeekey (26. September 2015)

Das stimmt. Ich meinte eher damit, dass es schwer zu kurz sein kann.
Und allgemein als Angabe unbrauchbar ist, wenn man Bikes vergleichen möchte 
Ein 17,5" CC Hardtail hat (normalerweise) nichts mit einem 17,5" All Mountain Fully gemein. Außer eben die Sitzrohrlänge.



Reigä schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mal aufs Oberrohr geknallt bist, weil dir der Rahmen zu groß war, wirst du nie wieder sagen, dass das das unwichtigste Teil am MTB ist... Das möchte ich nie wieder erleben



Naja die Sitzrohrlänge hat ja nix mit dem Überstand zu tun. Bzw nur indirekt. Über Gussets und Hydroforming kann man da schon ne Menge rausholen.
Wollte dir ja nur aufzeigen, dass 27,5" LR nicht pauschal der Teufel sind


----------



## Reigä (27. September 2015)

holk schrieb:


> Nach nunmehr ca 800 km und ner Woche Vinschgau ist meine Freundin immernoch - oder erst recht - super zufrieden.
> 
> Haben ne 300 / 75er KS Dropzone und nen 1cm kürzeren Vorbau drangeschnallt - ansonsten keine nennenswerten Modifikationen, die auf die Größe zurückzuführen wären



Hab mir die "Lust" angesehen. Wenn Giant nicht davon ausgehen würde, dass alle Frauen unbedingt ein Rad mit pinker und/ oder violetter Farbe haben wollen, wäre das eine tolle Alternative. Nur Pink und Violett geht für mich wirklich nicht... Ich versuche hier mal einen Händler aufzutreiben, der ein Trance da hat. Sonst suche ich tatsächlich noch ein 2013er Canyon oder Cube in 26" in XS/15"...

Wenn Cube 100 oder 110er Gabeln verbaut hätten, wäre das Oberrohr auch niedriger


----------



## BittersweetBR (28. September 2015)

Reigä schrieb:


> Hab mir die "Lust" angesehen. Wenn Giant nicht davon ausgehen würde, dass alle Frauen unbedingt ein Rad mit pinker und/ oder violetter Farbe haben wollen, wäre das eine tolle Alternative. Nur Pink und Violett geht für mich wirklich nicht...



Ich persönlich finde die 2016 sehr gelungen. Blau / Rot ist doch ok, und keine Blümchen mehr wie letztes Jahr. 
Die Überstandshöhe ist 65cm. Weniger wirst du bei einem Fully nicht finden. 100er Gabel. 
Der Radstand ist kürzer als z.B. bei meinem 13,5" Cube-Rahmen (soviel zum Thema Wendigkeit).
Leichter ist es auch noch (sofern man den Angaben trauen kann).

Nach all deinen Bedenken, sollten die Lust -vorausgesetzt du fühlst dich wohl auf dem Bike - doch das ideale Bike für dich sein...?


----------



## holk (28. September 2015)

Reigä schrieb:


> Hab mir die "Lust" angesehen. Wenn Giant nicht davon ausgehen würde, dass alle Frauen unbedingt ein Rad mit pinker und/ oder violetter Farbe haben wollen, wäre das eine tolle Alternative. Nur Pink und Violett geht für mich wirklich nicht...



Leider wahr. 
Die Farb- und vor allem Namensgebung (Lust, Intrigue, Envie..ehrlich!?) bei den LIV Modellen war bei meiner Freundin auch beinahe ein Nichtkaufgrund, aber nach der Probefahrt wollte sie schon nicht mehr absteigen


----------



## Reigä (28. September 2015)

BittersweetBR schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die 2016 sehr gelungen. Blau / Rot ist doch ok, und keine Blümchen mehr wie letztes Jahr.


 
Rot wäre ja okay, wenn es nicht Magenta wäre:
http://www.bikehub.co.za/features/_...6-giant-anthem-x-reign-tcr-and-liv-lust-r3162

Das "Lust 1" in Blau wäre cool, ist bloß so 600€ zu teuer. Oder ein "Lust 2" 2015 finden. Weiß jemand, ob man auch einfach nur ein Rahmenset bekommen kann?

Saß gerade kurz auf einem "Lust 3" in M, war eben zu groß, aber kleiner führen die wegen der geringen Nachfrage nicht. Bestellen kann man, aber dann muss man auch kaufen. Aber pink, lila, weiß geht sowieso nicht. Der kurze Radstand hat mir in M allerdings schon gefallen. Mal gucken, wer hier noch Giants verkauft... "Trance 2" gab es auch nur in M.


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Oktober 2015)

​


----------



## Martina H. (3. Oktober 2015)

Hey, warum das denn? Gern auch per Unterhaltung


----------



## lahomau (4. Oktober 2015)

Evtl. passt meine Frage hier rein: ich und meine Freundin haben nicht die längsten Beine und suchen kurze 3-fach-Kurbeln, am besten mit 160mm und Lochkreis 64+104mm. Habe lediglich diese hier für 4-Kant-Tretlager gefunden (ich habe keine Vorbehalte gegenüber dem 4-Kant-Lager): http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/thorn-104-64-pcd-triple-crankset-mk2-black-prod31813/

Kennt wer noch andere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. Oktober 2015)

... muss es denn unbedingt 160 sein?  Wie ist denn Eure Schrittlänge?

In 165 gibt es beispielsweise die Saint, die Zee, XO1 und (nur vom Komplettrad abgebaut, 4-Kant) die Truvativ e400 - noch andere?


----------



## Guru (4. Oktober 2015)

XT M8000 und M785 gibts auch in 165.


----------



## lucie (4. Oktober 2015)

lahomau schrieb:


> Evtl. passt meine Frage hier rein: ich und meine Freundin haben nicht die längsten Beine und suchen kurze 3-fach-Kurbeln, am besten mit 160mm und Lochkreis 64+104mm. Habe lediglich diese hier für 4-Kant-Tretlager gefunden (ich habe keine Vorbehalte gegenüber dem 4-Kant-Lager): http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/thorn-104-64-pcd-triple-crankset-mk2-black-prod31813/
> 
> Kennt wer noch andere?



Mich würde Eure Schrittlänge interessieren und welche Bikes (Rahmengröße, Geo) ihr bewegt sowie welches Gelände ihr unter die Räder nehmt.


----------



## lahomau (4. Oktober 2015)

Schrittlänge ist 74cm (sie) bzw. 82cm (ich). 165 statt 175mm habe ich schon ausprobiert und fühle mich deutlich wohler dabei. Für sie muß es mit 175mm also noch unangenehmer sein.

Martina, deine Empfehlungen Saint und Zee und X01 sind aber alle Einfach-Kurbeln, wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe? Wir brauchen für die MTB's 3fach. Naja, ich habe mal obige von sjs bestellt. Die XT in 165mm hatte ich auch im Auge, war mir dann aber zu teuer, zumal es sie nicht in 160mm gibt. 

Lucie, das sind Hardtails und Pendler-Räder im Alltagsbetrieb und auf steilen Forstwegen in den Alpen (Bike&Hike-Touren).


----------



## Martina H. (4. Oktober 2015)

... die X01 ist SRAM - d.h. die kannst Du mit entsprechendem Spider umrüsten...

Sooooo kurz ist die SL ja nun nicht, ich habe ca.79 und fahre 170er Kurbeln.

Hmmh, vergiss  nicht, dass Du bei kurzem Kurbeln auch nicht den Hebel hast. Wenn 3-fach gefahren wird, dann ja sicher mit entsprechend grossem Kettenblatt - das in Kombination mit zu kurzen Kurbeln, fehlendem Hebel...

Was gibt es denn für Beschwerden?


----------



## lucie (4. Oktober 2015)

Aaaaalso, ich habe auch eine 82er SL und fahre an den 14-Zöller Rahmen 170er Kurbeln. Paßt! 165 braucht man da nicht. 
Kurbel-Aufsetzer habe ich nur in rein technischem Gelände, wenn ich beim Rumspielen mal wieder die falsche Pedalstellung erwische.

Bei Deiner Freundin sollte ebenso eine 170er gut funktionieren und da gibt es ja reichlich Auswahl...


----------



## lucie (4. Oktober 2015)

Rahmengröße? Geo? Hardtail sagt jetzt so rein garnichts aus...


----------



## lahomau (4. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir: ältere Rahmen mit 48-54cm Rahmenhöhe, bei ihr 44 bzw. 52cm Rahmenhöhe. Die großen Rahmen sind jeweils die Stadträder, die kleinen die MTB. Sitzposition jeweils moderat gestreckt mit Lenkerhöhe knapp unter Sattelhöhe. Auf jeden Fall sind alle Räder mit Sattel-Lenkerposition ausgiebig nachjustiert, bis es angenehm war.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Wenn 3-fach gefahren wird, dann ja sicher mit entsprechend grossem Kettenblatt - das in Kombination mit zu kurzen Kurbeln, fehlendem Hebel...


Ich habe zuerst mein Rohloff-Alltagsrad von 175 auf 165mm umgebaut und fahre jetzt öfter mal 1 Gang kürzer, trete aber deutlich angenehmer (und gerne mit höherer Trittfrequenz als vorher). Weil ich so schwärme, ist meine Freundin neugierig und will es auch ausprobieren, Probleme hat sie keine (bzw. ist sich keiner Probleme bewußt). Sie hat vorne 20-32-44 und nutzt alle drei Kettenblätter.
Ich habe nach langen Anstiegen öfter mal etwas Knieschmerzen und denke, daß ein reduzierter Beugewinkel der Knie gut wäre (denn beim Treppensteigen würde man über 350mm-Stufen ganz schön fluchen). 350mm wären ja 2x ne 175er Kurbel.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Oktober 2015)

74 Schrittlänge, 44/52er Rahmen?

Habt ihr das Knie/Pedal mal ausgelotet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. Oktober 2015)

zu gross - zu gross 

Ersteres gilt für die Mtb's, Zweiteres für die Stadträder

Wie groß seid ihr?


----------



## lahomau (5. Oktober 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Knie/Pedal mal ausgelotet?


Ja, bei mir schon, aber die zeitweiligen Knieschmerzen sind auf zwei Rädern, bei denen die Knie-Pedalposition unterschiedlich ist (einmal Lot vor der Achse, einmal dahinter). Daran liegt es also nicht.



lucie schrieb:


> Wie groß seid ihr?


Sie 169, ich 172cm.



lucie schrieb:


> zu gross - zu gross


Ich halte nicht viel davon, ein Rad nur nach der Länge des Sattelrohres zu beurteilen. Es kommt doch auf die Lage dieser drei Punkte zueinander an: Pedale, Sattel, Lenker. Und das kann ich bei einem bestehenden Rahmen mit diversen Vorbauten und Sattelstützen (mit/ohne Kröpfung) in weiten Bereichen anpassen. Da kann meinetwegen der Rahmen dazwischen einen Knoten in den Rohren haben, wenn die drei Punkte zueinander passen, dann passt meine Sitzposition.
Im schwierigen Gelände hast du sicher recht, da kommt es noch auf die Überstandshöhe usw. an, aber wir fahren kein schwieriges Gelände. Und für die Fahreigenschaften spielen die Winkel und der Radstand eine große Rolle, aber das ist hier nicht das Thema.
Und ich möchte mir eigentlich auch nicht unsere 5 Räder zerreden lassen, wir sind zufrieden damit und wollen lediglich mal kürzere Kurbeln ausprobieren ;-)  Und die Frage nach kürzeren Dreifachkurbeln wurde ja soweit schon beantwortet.


----------



## lucie (5. Oktober 2015)

lahomau schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir schon, aber die zeitweiligen Knieschmerzen sind auf zwei Rädern, bei denen die Knie-Pedalposition unterschiedlich ist (einmal Lot vor der Achse, einmal dahinter). Daran liegt es also nicht.
> 
> 
> Sie 169, ich 172cm.
> ...



Da magst Du ja durchaus auch recht haben, die Geo ist aber schon entscheidend. In nicht technischem Gelände mag die Sitzrohrlänge nicht so die Rolle spielen, aber sehr wohl die OR-Länge, der Sitz- und Lenkwinkel. Deshalb die Frage nach den Bikes und deren Geodaten.

Sicher kann man mit Vorbau und Sattelstützen einiges korrigieren, aber der Rahmen ist nun einmal fix und alles läßt sich eben nicht schönschrauben.

Das mit dem Knielot wurde ja schon von Martina H. erwähnt, solltet ihr mal prüfen, falls ihr Klickies fahrt, ggf. mal die Position der Cleats korrigieren und nicht ständig zu große Gänge strampeln.  Eine höhere Trittfrequenz hilft auch gegen Kniebeschwerden...


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

ich könnte mir wie Martina und Lucie auch vorstellen, dass die Knieprobleme eher von grenzwertig großen Rahmen als von der Kurbellänge kommen. Wirklich mal das Knielot bestimmen. Ich sitze sogar am liebsten minimal "vor" der Knielot-Position, wenn ich dahinter sitze, empfinde ich das vor allem bergauf als unangenehm und will immer auf dem Sattel weiter nach vorne rutschen.
Evtl ist dein Rahmen einfach zu lang, bzw. du sitzt relativ zum Tretlager zu weit hinten, so dass du von hinten trittst. Eine sehr kurze Kurbel kann dieses "von hinten Treten" verringern, da der Kurbelarm nicht so weit nach vorne ragt in der horizontalen Stellung. Eventuell empfindest du eine sehr kurze Kurbel ja deswegen als angenehmer! Damit wäre dann aber nur das Symptom kuriert, aber nicht die Ursache behoben.
Bei einer Schrittlänge von 82cm (habe ich selbst auch) ist jedenfalls eine 170mm Kurbel keineswegs zu lang! Sofern der Rahmen passt. Ich habe mit 170cm Größe und 82cm Schrittlänge 16'' bzw. 40cm Rahmen am Mountainbike, und 52cm Rahmen am Rennrad. Am Mountainbike empfinde ich 170mm Kurbellänge als genau passend, am Rennrad fahre ich eine 172,5mm Kurbel ebenfalls ohne jegliche Probleme.

Um dir nicht eure 5 Fahrräder madig zu reden: Man kann das Knielot auch am bestehenden Rahmen durch nach vorne Schieben des Sattels korrigieren, falls man zu weit hinten sitzt. Falls eine nach hinten gekröpfte Sattelstütze verbaut ist, kann man diese durch eine gerade Sattelstütze ersetzen. Oder im Extremfall könnte man sogar eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze "falschrum" mit der Kröpfung nach vorne montieren.


----------



## lucie (5. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ich könnte mir wie Martina und Lucie auch vorstellen, dass die Knieprobleme eher von grenzwertig großen Rahmen als von der Kurbellänge kommen. Wirklich mal das Knielot bestimmen. Ich sitze sogar am liebsten minimal "vor" der Knielot-Position, wenn ich dahinter sitze, empfinde ich das vor allem bergauf als unangenehm und will immer auf dem Sattel weiter nach vorne rutschen.
> Evtl ist dein Rahmen einfach zu lang, bzw. du sitzt relativ zum Tretlager zu weit hinten, so dass du von hinten trittst. Eine sehr kurze Kurbel kann dieses "von hinten Treten" verringern, da der Kurbelarm nicht so weit nach vorne ragt in der horizontalen Stellung. Eventuell empfindest du eine sehr kurze Kurbel ja deswegen als angenehmer! Damit wäre dann aber nur das Symptom kurriert, aber nicht die Ursache behoben.
> Bei einer Schrittlänge von 82cm (habe ich selbst auch) ist jedenfalls eine 170mm Kurbel keineswegs zu lang! Sofern der Rahmen passt. Ich habe mit 170cm Größe und 82cm Schrittlänge 16'' bzw. 40cm Rahmen am Mountainbike, und 52cm Rahmen am Rennrad. Am Mountainbike empfinde ich 170mm Kurbellänge als genau passend, am Rennrad fahre ich eine 172,5mm Kurbel ebenfalls ohne jegliche Probleme.
> 
> Um dir nicht eure 5 Fahrräder madig zu reden: Man kann das Knielot auch am bestehenden Rahmen durch nach vorne Schieben des Sattels korrigieren, falls man zu weit hinten sitzt. Falls eine nach hinten gekröpfte Sattelstütze verbaut ist, kann man diese durch eine gerade Sattelstütze ersetzen. Oder im Extremfall könnte man sogar eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze "falschrum" mit der Kröpfung nach vorne montieren.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## lahomau (5. Oktober 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> und nicht ständig zu große Gänge strampeln.  Eine höhere Trittfrequenz hilft auch gegen Kniebeschwerden...


Ich fahre am MTB ja u.a. schon ein 15er Kettenblatt (Eigenbaukurbel), hinten 11-36. Das größte Blatt vorne ist 32...  ;-)



scylla schrieb:


> Wirklich mal das Knielot bestimmen.





scylla schrieb:


> Evtl ist dein Rahmen einfach zu lang, bzw. du sitzt relativ zum Tretlager zu weit hinten,


Mein aktueller MTB-Rahmen hat ein sehr steiles Sitzrohr (74°), da ist das Knielot schon ein bißchen vor dem Pedal. Am alten Rahmen war das  Lot dahinter (wieviel weiß ich nicht mehr), aber ich hatte dieselben Problemchen mit dem Knie. Daran liegt es also nicht. Aber weiter vorne sitzen ist mir angenehmer, das stimmt.



scylla schrieb:


> Falls eine nach hinten gekröpfte Sattelstütze verbaut ist, kann man diese durch eine gerade Sattelstütze ersetzen.


Genau das inkl Sattelverschiebung ganz nach vorne habe ich am Rohloffrad gemacht. Zu weit hinten war Mist. Am Rohloffrad habe ich aber sowieso keine Probleme, weil ich mit dem keine 1000 Hm fahre.

Ich habe beim Treppensteigen heute mal etwas nachgedacht und gerechnet:
Eine übliche Normstufe ist ca. 18cm hoch, zufällig fast genau wie eine Kurbel lang ist. Beim Treppensteigen bewegt sich mein Bein also zwischen "18cm gebeugt" und "gestreckt". So kann ich auch stundenlang Bergsteigen, ohne Probleme, dabei muß ich dabei mein ganzen Gewicht auf einem Bein hochheben. Also mit Rucksack so 800N Beinkraft.
Fahre ich auf dem Rad mit 175er Kurbeln, dann bewegt sich mein Bein zwischen "35cm gebeugt" und "fast gestreckt". Als ob ich immer zwei Stufen auf einmal nehmen würde. Bei so einer 2-Stufen-auf-einmal-Bergtour hätte ich keinen Spaß. Auf dem Rad muß ich aber das Bein mit deutlich weniger Kraft runterdrücken als beim Treppensteigen. Nachgerechnet: 20% Steigung, 26", 170er Kurbel, Übersetzung vo 20/hi 36, Gesamtmasse 90kg. Rechne ich jetzt mit Hangabtriebskraft -> Moment am Hinterrad -> Moment an der Kurbel -> Kraft am Pedal =  194N Beinkraft. Das wäre die Beinkraft um mich mit waagrechter Kurbel am Berg zu halten. Da ich aber im Totpunkt der Kurbel keine Kraft bringe, muß es bei waagrechter Kurbel etwas mehr sein, um für den Totpunkt Schwung zu sammeln. Nehme ich einfach mal das Doppelte: Beinkraft beim Kurbeln 390N. Die Hälfte wie beim Treppensteigen. Und warum tut das dann nach einer Weile weh? Wegen den hohen "Treppenstufen". Bin heute beim Surfen auf einer Seite gelandet, wo ein amerikanischer Kurbelkürzer von 24h-Rennen erzählt, wo einer mit 125mm-Kurbeln fährt: http://www.bikesmithdesign.com/Short_Cranks/rom.html  (ganz unten). Das kommt der Beinbewegung beim normalen Treppensteigen dann schon näher. Bei fast gestrecktem Bein hat man einfach viel mehr Kraft als bei stark gebeugtem Bein. Es könnte sein, daß das den fehlenden Hebelarm der Kurbel überkompensiert. Unsere Diskussion 175er/170er/160er Kurbel ist gegen die ganz kurzen Kurbeln in dem verlinkten Artikel ja ein Witz. Sprich: Die Neugierde ist da und lässt sich nicht mehr stoppen, ich kaufe mir eine Kinderkurbel oder kürze mir eine vorhandene Kurbel und teste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the lars (14. Oktober 2015)

Hallöchen,

darf man in dem Thread auch Suchanfragen stellen? Meine Holde ist nur 1,58m groß mit einer 71er Schrittlänge. Entsprechend schwer ist die Suche nach einem vollgefederten Rahmen. Suche etwas mit um die 120mm (140mm wären auch okay) Federweg.

Ich freue mich über passende Angebote - vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Rahmen abzugeben 

LG,
Lars


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2015)

Silvermoon gibt ihr schönes Liteville ab



Silvermoon schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein kleines Allmountain Fully sucht:
> *Verkaufe mein *
> *Liteville 301 MK 10 *
> Rahmengröße XS
> ...


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Oktober 2015)

Meine Frau (159cm,77cmSL) hat sich auf Propain Tyee Flo oder das Alutech Fanes eingeschossen:-/!!!!
Fährt jemand eins dieser Bike's mit Körpergröße U160cm?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Oktober 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Meine Frau (159cm,77cmSL) hat sich auf Propain Tyee Flo oder das Alutech Fanes eingeschossen:-/!!!!
> Fährt jemand eins dieser Bike's mit Körpergröße U160cm?


Hast du dich bei der Schrittlänge auch nicht vertippt? 
Habe die gleiche Schrittlänge bei 1,70 und bin ein Tyee in S gefahren. Überstandshöhe geht ,hatte so ca.1cm Luft. Vorbau War einer mit 40cm verbaut hatte auch gepasst. Demnach könnte das XS für deine Freundin passen. 

Wenn es von der Entfernung passt auf jeden mal testen gehen, anders als bei jedem Händler darfst du die bikes auch im Gelände testen 
Oder mal beim propain friends Programm Fragen. 

Was fährt sie denn bisher für ein Bike? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Oktober 2015)

Ein Campus HT



Model etwas in den 90er. Uphill geht sie ab wie Schmitz Katze. Downhill hat sie schiss.


----------



## salzwasser (20. Oktober 2015)

the lars schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> darf man in dem Thread auch Suchanfragen stellen? Meine Holde ist nur 1,58m groß mit einer 71er Schrittlänge. Entsprechend schwer ist die Suche nach einem vollgefederten Rahmen. Suche etwas mit um die 120mm (140mm wären auch okay) Federweg.
> 
> ...



Meine Frau (1.55 m) hat ein Trek Fuel WSD mit 120 mm. Sie ist sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike!
Trek hat generell bei den WSD (heisst soweit ich weiss Woman Specific Design) relativ kleine Rahmen. Bei ihr habe ich dann noch einen kurzen Vorbau montiert und dann hat es super gepasst!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Oktober 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ein Campus HT
> Anhang anzeigen 429802Model etwas in den 90er. Uphill geht sie ab wie Schmitz Katze. Downhill hat sie schiss.


Möchte Sie denn überhaupt im downhill besser werden oder fährt sie doch lieber Touren mit ordentlich Höhenmeter und nur dir zuliebe auch vermehrt trails?

Mädels Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege....
Die Fanes hat das kürzere Sitzrohr, das Tyee einen kürzeren Reach, aber dafür einen höheren Stack. Meiner Meinung nach so geringe Unterschiede die man vom Papier schlecht beurteilen kann vor allem wenn sie bisher "nur" Hardtail gefahren ist. 

Gerade wenn sie schiss hat, sollte sie unbedingt Probe fahren um ein bike zu finden dass ihr Sicherheit vermittelt und nicht stur nach Geometrie kaufen. Vielleicht reicht ihr für den Anfang auch ein ausgewogenes Tourenfully mit etwas Reserven. Ich War bis jetzt mit meinem Tourenfully sehr glücklich und es War mir nach meinen ersten bike (Hardtail) ein sehr guter Lehrer! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Oktober 2015)

Sie hat mit dem CampusHT schiss. Auf La Palma fuhr sie ein Solid 160mm 27.5 16", da hat sie sich sehr wohl gefühlt auch ST ist sie genial gefahren. Das Solid war aber einen ticken zu groß.
Samstag war sie auf einemSpezi Safire Expert 140mm 26 in S aus 2011 unterwegs,war ihr auch einen ticken zu groß.
Also Downhill möchte sie schön gerne mit Treppen und kleinen Sprüngen.


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Oktober 2015)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Meine Frau (1.55 m) hat ein Trek Fuel WSD mit 120 mm. Sie ist sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike!
> Trek hat generell bei den WSD (heisst soweit ich weiss Woman Specific Design) relativ kleine Rahmen. Bei ihr habe ich dann noch einen kurzen Vorbau montiert und dann hat es super gepasst!


 
Meine Erfahrung mit Trek WSD (Lush 26)  ist auch gut.  Trek ist lange beim WSD dabei. Doof nur Tendenz 29...


----------



## salzwasser (23. Oktober 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit Trek WSD (Lush 26)  ist auch gut.  Trek ist lange beim WSD dabei. Doof nur Tendenz 29...



Das Remedy gibt es erstmals als WSD und erst noch in 27.5.
http://www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/bikes/mountain/trail/remedy/remedy_8_wsd_27_5/

Meine Frau kommt mit 27.5 ebenso gut klar wie mit 26. 29 ist ihr dann aber zu gross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2015)

Überstandshöhe 77,6cm bei 15,5"


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja ok, 27,5, 29,  stimmt schon. Der Lush-Rahmen ist aber sehr niedrig und geht ja gut ab. Mein vorheriger HiFi XS Rahmen in LSD war eigentlich auch perfekt für mich mit 72-73 Überstand


----------



## Reigä (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe jetzt bei einer Radhändlerkette in Österreich noch ein Giant "Lust 2" (blau!) von 2015 in S gefunden  Kommt in KW46 ein bisschen umgebaut (ein paar SLX-Komponenten). Das Intrigue hatte ich in S auch probiert, da war der Überstand praktisch nicht vorhanden und ich saß ein bisschen zu aufrecht.


----------



## MissesDee (28. Oktober 2015)

Huhu, damit hier mal wieder ein Radl rein kommt 
Körperhöhe 163 cm, Schritthöhe 76cm
Rad: Müsing PETROL 7 - Größe S: passt prima & fährt sich 1A


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Oktober 2015)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Huhu, damit hier mal wieder ein Radl rein kommt
> Körperhöhe 163 cm, Schritthöhe 76cm
> Rad: Müsing PETROL 7 - Größe S: passt prima & fährt sich 1A
> Anhang anzeigen 431917


Hui da hast du aber echt lange Beine für deine Körpergröße  oder sich so kurze für meine 1,70m ?

Bin auch schon mal drüber gestanden und ich habe aufgestanden  Hatte allerdings auch keine fiveten an die vielleicht nochmal nen cm schenken...


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Oktober 2015)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Huhu, damit hier mal wieder ein Radl rein kommt
> Körperhöhe 163 cm, Schritthöhe 76cm
> Rad: Müsing PETROL 7 - Größe S: passt prima & fährt sich 1A
> Anhang anzeigen 431917


Für meine Frau 158cm 72SL zu groß und das Petrol 2 in XS kommt erst ab Januar.


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Oktober 2015)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Huhu, damit hier mal wieder ein Radl rein kommt
> Körperhöhe 163 cm, Schritthöhe 76cm
> Rad: Müsing PETROL 7 - Größe S: passt prima & fährt sich 1A
> Anhang anzeigen 431917



... schaut auch immer wieder super aus ...


----------



## creatini (9. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich in 1,62 cm groß und habe eine 73er Schrittlänge und fahre ein 2010 Scott Spark Contessa RC in S. Für normale Waldwege und bergauf bin ich mit meinem Rad zufrieden, aber bergab und bei schwierigeren Passagen (Wurzel, Steine) wünsche ich mir mehr Unterstützung von meinem Rad. Nun bin ich letztens ein Cube 27,5 Hardtail gefahren und war überrascht, wie ruhig das lief. Mein Rad fühlt sich schnell "wackelig" an.

Ich suche also ein Rad, mit dem ich auch in schwierigeren Situationen (steile Abfahrten, kleine Absätze, verblockte Abfahrten) runter komme ohne immer absteigen zu müssen. Dabei soll es aber auch leicht genug sein, um bergauf zu kommen. Unter 12 kg wäre toll, unter 13 kg muss es deutlich bleiben. Ich tendiere derzeit zu 27,5, da es mehr Auswahl gibt und sich das irgendwie passend angefühlt hat.

Hier in meiner Umgebung gibt es Händler mit Cannondale, Focus, Cube, Trek, Scott. Das Cannondale Habit habe ich mir auf dem Papier schon angeschaut und das gefiel mir schon ganz gut. Ebenso das Scott Genius. Oder doch bei Scott Spark bleiben und nur auf 27,5 wechseln?

Preislich sollte es unter 5000 EUR bleiben. 

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke
Christina


----------



## scylla (9. November 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich die Reifengröße ist, die den Unterschied macht 
Meine 26er fühlen sich jedenfalls nicht wacklig an.
So wie du beschreibst was du haben möchtest, würde es mehr Sinn machen, bei einer anderen "Radgattung" einzusteigen, als nur die Laufradgröße zu wechseln. Die Geometrie des Rads macht's. Das Spark ist ein CC-Rad, und vom Fahrverhalten her eher eins der wendigen/nervösen Gattung, nicht wirklich auf Laufruhe getrimmt (hab selbst eins). Da macht 12mm mehr Radius an den Rädern den Braten nicht fett. Schau dich halt bei Enduro/Trail-Bikes um, die eine abfahrtslastigere Geometrie haben, da findest du was du suchst. Achte halt vor allem darauf, dass du genug Platz hast auf dem Rad, um dich frei bewegen zu können. Genug Überstandshöhe ist eh klar, aber vor allem ein ausreichend kurzes Sitzrohr um den Sattel aus dem Weg zu schaffen. Anregungen welche Räder es in sinnvoll kleinen Größen gibt, solltest du beim Durchackern dieses Threads jede Menge bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (9. November 2015)

creatini schrieb:


> Preislich sollte es unter 5000 EUR bleiben.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee?
> 
> ...




Ich bin auch "nur" 1,63m klein, habe eine Schrittlänge von  76,5cm und habe mir kürzlich ein Liteville 301 MK12 gekauft. Da du ja ein Limit von 5000€ angegeben hast, könntest du es damit versuchen (Ich würde aber trotzdem vorher versuchen irgendwo eins zu testen). Es hat auch den Vorteil, dass du scale-sized fahren kannst. Das heißt, dass das Hinterrad 24" sein kann und der Überstand dadurch kleiner wird.
Was auch bei kniffligen Stellen zu empfehlen ist, ist eine absenkbare Sattelstütze. (Ich weiß ja nicht ob du schon eine hast).


----------



## Mausoline (9. November 2015)

Für 5000€ würde ich mir eins individuell zusammenbauen lassen


----------



## creatini (10. November 2015)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Was auch bei kniffligen Stellen zu empfehlen ist, ist eine absenkbare Sattelstütze. (Ich weiß ja nicht ob du schon eine hast).



Oh ja, die absenkbare Sattelstütze habe ich seit 2 Jahren und will sie nicht mehr missen! 

Wegen Liteville muss ich mal schauen, wo hier der nächste Händler ist. Gestern war ich unterwegs und musste mal wieder feststellen, dass es bei meiner Größe ganz schön doof ist, was zu finden.
Habe das Trek Lush 2015 und Trek Fuel EX 9 ausprobiert und habe mich spontan auf dem Fuel EX wohlgefühlt. Dann wollte ich noch das Scott Genius probieren, aber das war nicht in meiner Größe da. Also, .....weiter probieren.


----------



## frogmatic (13. November 2015)

creatini schrieb:


> Mein Rad fühlt sich schnell "wackelig" an.





scylla schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich die Reifengröße ist, die den Unterschied macht
> Meine 26er fühlen sich jedenfalls nicht wacklig an.


Oft unterschätzt - die Laufradqualität...

@scylla, du fährst ja die mundgemalten und sauber auszentrierten Teile mit konifizierten Speichen, wohingegen @creatini vermutlich die schlichten mitgelieferten Räder aus dem Automaten mit 2.0mm Speichen fährt. Möglicherweise noch mit 17mm oder 19mm Felgen 

Wer es nicht weiß, kommt da nicht drauf, welchen Mehrwert sinnvolle, hochwertige Laufräder darstellen.

Ich bin 10cm größer und will meine 26" Räder auch nicht missen, wegen der größeren Bewegungsfreiheit in kniffligen Situationen.
Solange das Material zu haben ist und das Budget gesichert ist meine absolute Empfehlung. 
Vor allem wen ich *"steile Abfahrten, kleine Absätze, verblockte Abfahrten"* lese.


----------



## creatini (14. November 2015)

Auf Empfehlung eines Radhändler habe ich Dämpfer und Federgabel mal neu eingestellt und habe festgestellt, dass sich das Rad nun doch etwas komfortabler anfühlt. Klar wird so aus einem XC-Bike kein Enduro , aber zumindest eine kleine Verbesserung. 

Allerdings werde ich weiter die Augen offen halten und vielleicht mal ein Liteville Probe fahren ......


----------



## siq (30. November 2015)

Für meine 10jährige Tochter ([email protected] Tendenz steigend  ) habe ich das Radon Black Lady S 26" http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-black-sin-lady-26-238330/wg_id-119 geholt (wird ein Weihnachtsgeschenk). Das ist vermutlich eines der letzten HT's seiner Art (26"/Carbonrahmen) in neu. Das könnte auch noch eine P/L mässig relativ günstige Variante für (kleine) Ladies sein.

Etwa 450EUR habe ich noch in besser passende Anbauteile investiert, darunter der 2fach Antrieb. Das Bike wiegt komplett so wie auf den Fotos abgebildet 10.45kg. -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78196


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creatini (1. Dezember 2015)

siq schrieb:


> Für meine 10jährige Tochter ([email protected] Tendenz steigend  ) habe ich das Radon Black Lady S 26" http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-black-sin-lady-26-238330/wg_id-119 geholt (wird ein Weihnachtsgeschenk). Das ist vermutlich eines der letzten HT's seiner Art (26"/Carbonrahmen) in neu. Das könnte auch noch eine P/L mässig relativ günstige Variante für (kleine) Ladies sein.
> 
> Etwa 450EUR habe ich noch in besser passende Anbauteile investiert, darunter der 2fach Antrieb. Das Bike wiegt komplett so wie auf den Fotos abgebildet 10.45kg. -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78196


Cooles Weihnachtsgeschenk !


----------



## Thebike69 (1. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Frau


----------



## siq (1. Dezember 2015)

Dann hoffe ich doch für Dich, Deine Frau ist kein IBC Member...


----------



## Thebike69 (1. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem IBC hat sie nix am Hut


----------



## 29erBiker (11. Dezember 2015)

Weiß nicht ob das jetzt hier rein gehört, habe für meine Tochter ein 2016er Specialized Rhyme FSR Expert Carbon 650B in Größe S bestellt. Das ganze war als Überraschung gedacht die gründlich in die Hose ging. Rad steht aus Gründen, auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehen möchte unbenutzt zum Verkauf. Allerdings ist der Neupreis nichts für Jedermann, Specialized ruft 5999,00 Euro auf. 
Ich werde mit Sicherheit Verluste machen, ist jetzt aber auch egal, wenn also jemand Interesse an dem Rad hat, dann bitte mit Angebot per PN.

Die Daten zum Rad gibts hier: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/womens-mountain/rhyme/rhyme-fsr-expert-carbon-650b
Die Geometriedaten hier: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/womens-mountain/rhyme/rhyme-fsr-expert-carbon-650b#geometry

Natürlich bekommt der Käufer eine Rechnung mit voller Garantie vom Händler, ist schon abgeklärt.


----------



## Thebike69 (11. Dezember 2015)

@29erBiker oje das tut mir leid!!!
Kann mich etwas in deine Situation reinversetzen. 
Drück dir die Daumen das alles gut klappt mit dem Verkauf


----------



## 29erBiker (11. Dezember 2015)

@Thebike69 Danke fürs Daumen drücken. Eigentlich kann das Rad auch ein Mann fahren, im Grunde sieht man kaum einen Unterschied zum Stumpjumper. Leider bin ich selbst zu groß.....


----------



## Deer (12. Dezember 2015)

Mal was selbstaufgebautes in klein. Rocky Element Team Scandium 2003 in 15,5" von meiner Frau.


----------



## Toronto (12. Dezember 2015)

Schick! Gefällt mir!

Schaue im Moment auch nach was Passendem für meine bessere Hälfte.
Bei 1,60m und SL 73cm tendiere ich mittlerweile in Richtung 26".
Könnte nen 2011 Stevens Mira in S für knapp 400€ bekommen.
Ob das zum Reinschnuppern taugt?

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## harlekinsrad (13. Dezember 2015)

Das könnte passen, ist auf jeden Fall nicht zu groß falls sich das "S" auf 15" Rahmenhröße bezieht, je nach Einsatzgebiet.
Die Überstandshöhe ist auf jeden Fall luxuriös mit 65cm, für Waldautobahn und leichtes XC könnte es vielleicht schon etwas klein sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toronto (13. Dezember 2015)

Genau! Das wäre das Bike.
Hab mich allerdings vertan.
Wäre ne Rahmengröße M, also SR 43cm und OR 55cm.
Überstandshöhe dann 69,7cm.
Ginge bei 73cm SL ja noch, oder?

Muss ich mir wohl mal überlegen ob ich mit meiner Süssen da hin düse zum ausprobieren. Sind allerdings fast 170km einfach. 

Muss noch hinzufügen, dass richtiges Gelande und Trails vorerst wohl noch nicht anstehen. Eher Waldautobahn, Feldwege und gemäßigtes Terrain. Sie sagt aber selber, dass es mehr werden könnte wenn es ihr gefällt.
Wäre das erste Mtb. Bisher nur Citybike gefahren, damit aber auch durch Feldwege etc...

Das Mira find ich u.a. interessant wegen der Luftgabel, da Sie leichte 53kg wiegt. Erhoffe mir da ne bessere Abstimmbarkeit aufs Körpergewicht.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Dezember 2015)

Meine Frau verkauft Ihren Minifreerider, Kona Minxy, Modelljahr 2009 in Größe XS.
Sie ist knapp 1,60 klein.

Kurzabriss zur Ausstattung:
Gabel Fox VAN Coil
Dämpfer RS Vivid Coil mit Titanfeder
Bremsen MT-6
Antrieb Rohloff mit Race Face Respond Kurbeln
Carbonlenker, Thomson Elite Vorbau
Variostütze
etc.

Aufgrund des größeren Übersetzungsverhältnisses (als am Original mit 2x9) fährt meine Frau damit sowohl Touren als auch reines Abfahrtsgeschredder ala Finale Ligure.


----------



## Toronto (17. Dezember 2015)

Sind heute doch spontan nach Magdeburg geschüsselt und haben das Mira in S geholt.

Täves Radladen. Super nette Leute, Zeit zum klönen, Bike begutachtet, fix richtig auf die Maße meiner Frau eingestellt und dann ab zur Proberunde.
Das anschließende Grinsen gab dann den Ausschlag zum Kauf.
Ist sicher kein High End Bike, aber passt ihr perfekt und sie fühlt sich wohl drauf.

Stevens Mira 26"
Größe S
Komplett SLX Schaltung
Br-M575 180/160
Suntour Epicon RLD
HB-M / FH-M 495 Naben
Raceking 2,2

Gepflegter Zustand
Als Einstieg ins MTBiken ok denke ich.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Boondog (18. Dezember 2015)

... Falls jemand interesse hat, mein Mädel verkauft ihr PROPAIN Tyee Flo in Größe S...
Das bike ist optimal für kleiner Leute und die Federelemente sind auf das geringere Fahrergewicht optimiert.
einfach melden....


----------



## saintbeni (18. Dezember 2015)

creatini schrieb:


> Wegen Liteville muss ich mal schauen, wo hier der nächste Händler ist.


Hi Creatini,
ich glaube, ich kenne Dich noch aus dem Girls Ride Too-Forum? Ist allerdings schon lange, lange her. Habe Dir damals mein Spec. Stumpjumper zur Probefahrt in Bielefeld angeboten. Weiß aber schon gar nicht mehr, wie mein Nutzername in GRT war...
Kann Dir jetzt mein Liteville 301 MK10 in Größe S zur Probefahrt anbieten. Habe extra das M10 gekauft, weil da die Überstandshöhe noch 1cm größer ist als bei den Nachfolgemodellen (hab extrem kurze Beine). Selbst im Vergleich zum Stumpjumper (mit 130mm  Federweg vorne + hinten) ein sehr großer Unterschied, da die abfahrtstaugliche Geometrie des Liteville einfach viel Sicherheit gibt. Wohne jetzt allerdings nicht mehr in BI sondern in Oerlinghausen, aber das ist für Dich sogar eine Abfahrt früher auf der A2.
Alternativ kannst Du nächstes Jahr auf dem BikeFestival in Winterberg oder dem IXS Downhill Cup in Willingen nach Liteville Ausschau halten. Liteville werden in ihrer Vermarktung anscheinend etwas aktiver und waren dieses Jahr zumindest in Willingen mit einem Riesenaufgebot von Leihrädern in allen Größen unterwegs. Da hast Du ebenfalls kompetente Beratung und kriegst die beste Einstellung. Sehr nettes Team...
Bei Bedarf einer Probefahrt des MK10 melde Dich,
Frauke


----------



## juneoen (17. Januar 2016)

hey such eine 26 zoll hardtail rahmen in weiss  und oder lila/purple und möglichst klein, ca 14 zoll.

danke schonmal!


----------



## siq (21. Januar 2016)

juneoen schrieb:


> hey such eine 26 zoll hardtail rahmen in weiss  und oder lila/purple und möglichst klein, ca 14 zoll.
> 
> danke schonmal!


http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...ine-Groessen/Zyankali-26-Size-Zero.html?&d=1#


----------



## MissesDee (21. Januar 2016)

juneoen schrieb:


> hey such eine 26 zoll hardtail rahmen in weiss  und oder lila/purple und möglichst klein, ca 14 zoll.
> 
> danke schonmal!



Da kannst Du Dir Deine Farbe aussuchen: 
http://www.muesing-bikes.de/bike/Offroad-Sport-Lady.html


----------



## TrailProf (30. Januar 2016)

Habe ein kleines leichtes Lady-Relax-Tourenbike in 29" aufgebaut. Die Fahrerin ist ca. 1.62m "groß".
Der ersten Sitz und Fahrprobe nach passts perfekt, und rollt "wie Sau".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orikson (1. Februar 2016)

Für meine Freundin haben wir jetzt auch mal vernünftig investiert, nachdem die Suche nach einem passenden Rad für sie echt schwierig war. Sie ist 1,55 m klein und hat ne Schritthöhe von ~73 cm.

Ghost SLAMR oder FRAMR waren selbst in der kleinsten Rahmengröße zu hoch, Scott Genius 7xx wäre sehr grenzwertig gewesen und leider auch teurer. Am Ende wurde es ein Cube Stereo 140 HPA in der Race Ausstattung mit 27.5". An der Stelle, an welcher man normalerweise beim Absteigen steht sind es ziemlich genau 72 cm Überstandshöhe bei Rahmengröße 16. Konnten es im Cube Laden zum Glück testen und dann auch gleich mitnehmen 

Und das wichtigste: Es gefällt, obwohl es schwarz ist  Die neon gelb/lime-grünen Farbakzente kommen am Foto nicht ansatzweise rüber

EDIT: Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, das Canyon Spectral fällt auch recht klein aus! Selbst auf meinem L Rahmen hat meine Kleine auch noch halbwegs bequem absteigen können, auch wenn es schon die Obergrenze war.


----------



## sarge (1. Februar 2016)

Mich würde mal folgendes Interessieren:
Ich sehe hier oft "lange Beine" SL und relativ kurzer Oberkörper.
Meine Frau ist 162 und hat eine SL von 76cm. Ihr Problem ist, dass
sie immer relativ gestreckt auf dem Vorbau (egal wie kurz) "drobenliegt".
Wir sind deshalb am überlegen ob ich ihr ein Cube Access WLS SL 17" aufbaue.
Würde gern mal höhren, wie andere so die Geschichte mit den Mädels
Rahmen finden.
Besten Dank vorab
Sarge


----------



## MissesDee (2. Februar 2016)

Hi Sarge, ähnlich wie bei mir: 1,63 m hoch und eine Schrittlänge von 76 cm. 
Ich war von meinem Müsing PETROL 5 (jetzt PETROL 7) in Größe S gleich beim ersten Aufsitzen positiv überrascht. Es fühlt es sich von der Sitzposition im Sattel eher wie ein "XC-Rad" an: sehr aufrecht und super zum Pedalieren - durch den steilen Sitzwinkel und gemäßigter Oberrohrlänge. Keine "Streckbank-Gefühle" & und auch sonst bin ich mit dem Radl sehr zufrieden


----------



## Orikson (2. Februar 2016)

sarge schrieb:


> Wir sind deshalb am überlegen ob ich ihr ein Cube Access WLS SL 17" aufbaue.


Da wir im Cube-Laden auch das Sting WLS 140 eine Nummer kleiner, in 13,5" getestet haben kann ich dir sagen dass das Rad deiner Frau warscheinlich ganz gut passen wird. Auf dem jetzigen Stereo in 16" ist die Position meiner 1,55 m Freundin genau so wie es sein soll, auf dem kleineren 13,5" war es ihr zu eng. Die Cube Rahmen fallen in der Hinsicht recht normal aus. Probesitzen ist nicht drin?


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Februar 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Hi Sarge, ähnlich wie bei mir: 1,63 m hoch und eine Schrittlänge von 76 cm.
> Ich war von meinem Müsing PETROL 5 (jetzt PETROL 7) in Größe S gleich beim ersten Aufsitzen positiv überrascht. Es fühlt es sich von der Sitzposition im Sattel eher wie ein "XC-Rad" an: sehr aufrecht und super zum Pedalieren - durch den steilen Sitzwinkel und gemäßigter Oberrohrlänge. Keine "Streckbank-Gefühle" & und auch sonst bin ich mit dem Radl sehr zufrieden



Einige neue Teile an Deinem Radl 
Erzähl doch 'mal: Wieso wehalb, warum ...


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2016)

Bei einer SL von 76 cm einen 17'' Rahmen??
Mag ja sein, dass das von der Oberrohrlänge her passen könnte, die Cube Rahmen sind ja eh relativ kurz. Aber das ist doch schlicht viel zu hoch für ein Mountainbike. Damit wird sie im Gelände nicht glücklich. Oder soll das Rad eher als "Trekking/Fitnessrad" benutzt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich das auf der HP von Müsing richtig deute, hat der Rahmen in S ein 450mm langes Sitzrohr und einen 418mm langen Reach. 

Durch diese vollkommen überflüssige Sitzrohrabstützung aufgrund der dort platzierten Dämpferumlenkung, ist es nicht einmal möglich, mit der Säge selbst Hand anzulegen, um die Sitzrohrlänge für Sitzzwerge erträglich(er) zu machen.

Ich fahre bei 168cm Körpergröße und 82cm SL Rahmen mit max. 380mm Sitzrohr und möchte an einem MTB niiiiieeee mehr haben.


----------



## MissesDee (3. Februar 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Einige neue Teile an Deinem Radl
> Erzähl doch 'mal: Wieso weshalb, warum ...


YES  neue Laufräder hat es gegeben: MAVIC CROSSMAX, weil die leichter sind - und so schön gelb 
und neue Griffe: ERGON GE1 SLIM, ich habe zwar nicht sooo kleine Hände, aber die schmaleren Griffe liegen mir einfach besser (und das Blau gibt so einen schönen Farbakzent)



lucie schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei 168cm Körpergröße und 82cm SL Rahmen mit max. 380mm Sitzrohr und möchte an einem MTB niiiiieeee mehr haben.


Hallo Lucie, muss ja letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habe mich auf dem PETROL 5 absolut wohl gefühlt. Bei dem PETROL 7 ist das Sitzrohr zwar mit 430 mm etwas kürzer, aber durch die Reverb dann ja doch wieder länger (müsste mal nachmessen, wo ich da lande).  Bei abgesenktem Sattel habe ich massig Platz auf dem Rad, um mich frei zu bewegen. Für mich passt das jedenfalls perfekt so.
Du hast ja noch eine etwas längere SL als ich - verstehe nicht ganz, warum Du so viel mehr Platz brauchst ?
Vielleicht weiß ich aber auch gar nicht, was ich vermisse & sollte mal so einen "Lowrider" ausprobieren ...


----------



## lucie (3. Februar 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Hallo Lucie, muss ja letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habe mich auf dem PETROL 5 absolut wohl gefühlt. Bei dem PETROL 7 ist das Sitzrohr zwar mit 430 mm etwas kürzer, aber durch die Reverb dann ja doch wieder länger (müsste mal nachmessen, wo ich da lande). Bei abgesenktem Sattel habe ich massig Platz auf dem Rad, um mich frei zu bewegen. Für mich passt das jedenfalls perfekt so.
> Du hast ja noch eine etwas längere SL als ich - verstehe nicht ganz, warum Du so viel mehr Platz brauchst ?
> Vielleicht weiß ich aber auch gar nicht, was ich vermisse & sollte mal so einen "Lowrider" ausprobieren ...



Genau deswegen möchte ich gern den Sattel so weit wie möglich gen Boden stampfen können:


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2016)

... wahrscheinlich kann @lucie nicht fahren und braucht deshalb so viel Platz


----------



## Aninaj (3. Februar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Genau deswegen möchte ich gern den Sattel so weit wie möglich gen Bodenn stampfen können:



Da ich ja aktuell (auch) das Petrol 5 fahre und ähnliche Maße aufweise wie MissesDee und Lucie, kann ich zumindest zu dem Bild sagen, dass ich solche Stellen mit dem Müsing auch fahre ohne Probleme mit dem Sattel zu bekommen. Ich hab mir auch schon des öfteren den Popos am Rad geschuppert - wo ich mich dann eher frage, ob 26er Räder da vielleicht besser wären, als über die Sattelhöhe nachzudenken. Vielleicht gewöhnt man sich einfach an, den Popes beim nach hinten schieben "über den Sattel" zu hieven.  Und uns fällt es daher nicht auf, das es noch besser ginge?

Na ich werde das alles mal mit meinem neuen 456 ausprobieren, da geht das Sattel gaaaaanz weit runter und sind nur 26" Schlappen drauf. Dann habe ich den direkten Vergleich


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Februar 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> YES  neue Laufräder hat es gegeben: MAVIC CROSSMAX, weil die leichter sind - und so schön gelb
> und neue Griffe: ERGON GE1 SLIM, ich habe zwar nicht sooo kleine Hände, aber die schmaleren Griffe liegen mir einfach besser (und das Blau gibt so einen schönen Farbakzent)...



ja, seeehr schick ... 
Ja, sie sind nicht nur dann leichter, sondern "pappen" optisch nicht so an den Reifen .
Jupp, Akzent gesetzt .


----------



## MissesDee (3. Februar 2016)

Mit'm Popo am Hinterrad gescheuert ? Dann war der aber ARG WEIT HINTEN


----------



## Aninaj (3. Februar 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Mit'm Popo am Hinterrad gescheuert ? Dann war der aber ARG WEIT HINTEN



Bezogen auf das Bild von lucie ist mir das schon ab und an passiert. Mag sein, dass es heißt, dass ich nicht gut auf dem Rad hock(te), oder mein Allerwertester etwas überdimensioniert ist  -  aber mir gings mehr um die "Sattelproblematik".


----------



## sarge (3. Februar 2016)

Besten Dank für die Antworten.
Da wir nächste Woche eh im Bayrischen Wald sind werden wir mal bei Cube 
vorbeischauen und das ganze mal ausgiebig testen.


----------



## lucie (3. Februar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wahrscheinlich kann @lucie nicht fahren und braucht deshalb so viel Platz



Das wird's wohl sein.  Danke für den Tipp. Ich buche dann mal schnell einen Fahrtechnikkurs, vielleicht lerne ich das ja doch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2016)

... kannst Dich bei mir melden, ich bring Dir gerne was bei


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Mit'm Popo am Hinterrad gescheuert ? Dann war der aber ARG WEIT HINTEN



Genau das passiert mit zu langem sitzrohr auch an stellen wo es nicht nötig wäre. Weil man da zentral überm rad in konflikt mit dem sattel käme. 
Andere möglichkeit: dann war die stufe aber ARG HOCH


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht sucht jemand noch was Kleines in XS:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/728025-propain-tyee-flo-xs


----------



## BittersweetBR (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat hier eine von euch bereits ein Spcialized Rhyme in XS, das ich mir mal anschauen könnte?
Habe bisher keinen Laden ausfindig machen können, der diese Größe hat 
Vielen Dank & Grüße
Bittersweet
P.S.: Gerne PN, um den Thread nicht so "zuzumüllen".


----------



## lejunali (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Neu hier und gerade diesen Thread (voller Begeisterung) entdeckt! 
Bin derzeit daran mir ein neues Rad zu gönnen, denn man möchte es nicht glauben, aber der eigene Anspruch steigt irgendwann und das über Jahre geliebte "Jugendrad" kommt doch zunehmend oft an seine Grenzen 

Mir gehts leider bisher oftmals so, dass ich mich auf vielen Bikes wie auf einer "Abschussrampe" gefühlt habe. Durch meinen relativ kurzen Oberkörper kommt dieses Gefühl leider auf vielen Bikes die ich bisher getestet habe auf und irgendwann schmerzt der Rücken. Ich hoffe, dass das Gefühl nicht kommt, wenn ich Propan in Ravensburg mal einen Besuch abstatte. Dort besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit Mal einen XS Rahmen zu testen.
Gibt es hier irgendjemand mit einer Körpergröße von ca. 161-162 cm mit einem Propain-Bike (Tyee/ Twoface) in Größe S? Oder jemanden der ähnliche "Probleme" hat?


----------



## Ji4vi (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo miteinander 

auch ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe mit Erleichterung diesen Thread gefunden (war ja auch nicht schwer ). 

Ich bin 154 cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 72,5 cm. Von meinem HT (Cube WLS Disc 27,5 - 13,5" Rahmengröße) möchte ich nun auf ein Trail/XC-Fully umsteigen. Überwiegend bewege ich mich auf den Hometrails in Unterfranken und tendiere eher zu Touren und netten Flowtrails. DH/Freeride/Bikeparks kommen für mich aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung vorerst nicht in Frage. 

Es ist ziemlich schwierig ein geeignetes Fully zu finden. Generell kann ich mir gut vorstellen bei 27,5" Laufradgröße zu bleiben. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich dieses Bike: 
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/nerve/nerve-al-7-0-wmn.html

Was haltet ihr davon? Ich habe da total unterschiedliche Meinungen gelesen. Für die einen scheint es zu funktionieren, andere schwören auf 26". Meine Internetrecherche haben ergeben, dass viele Hersteller im Trail-Bereich ohnehin nur noch 27,5" oder 29er anbieten. 

Eine Diskussion mit einem Bekannten hat mich etwas verunsichert. Sein Argument ist, dass diese Laufradgröße für Frauen mit meinen Körpermaßen viel zu groß sei und mir bestenfalls 26" taugen könnten. Ich denke, das bessere Überrollverhalten der 27,5" kommen gerade jemandem, der ungeübt ist, eher zugute. Oder sind die Unterschiede da sehr marginal, ergo zu vernachlässigen? Vor allem möchte ich nicht über die 13kg Gewicht des HTs kommen. Meine Kondition ist ohnehin stark verbesserungswürdig und einen 16kg-Downhiller den Berg hochzutreiben klingt nicht nur nach Qual, sondern ist auch aufgrund des Einsatzzweckes unnötig. 

Hat jemand von euch mit ähnlicher Größe Erfahrung mit 27,5" Fullys? Gibt es sonstige Tipps oder Vorschläge, die ihr mir mitgeben könnt?

Ich danke euch für eure Zeit & eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße,
die Isabelle


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. März 2016)

lejunali schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Neu hier und gerade diesen Thread (voller Begeisterung) entdeckt!
> Bin derzeit daran mir ein neues Rad zu gönnen, denn man möchte es nicht glauben, aber der eigene Anspruch steigt irgendwann und das über Jahre geliebte "Jugendrad" kommt doch zunehmend oft an seine Grenzen
> 
> Mir gehts leider bisher oftmals so, dass ich mich auf vielen Bikes wie auf einer "Abschussrampe" gefühlt habe. Durch meinen relativ kurzen Oberkörper kommt dieses Gefühl leider auf vielen Bikes die ich bisher getestet habe auf und irgendwann schmerzt der Rücken. Ich hoffe, dass das Gefühl nicht kommt, wenn ich Propan in Ravensburg mal einen Besuch abstatte. Dort besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit Mal einen XS Rahmen zu testen.
> Gibt es hier irgendjemand mit einer Körpergröße von ca. 161-162 cm mit einem Propain-Bike (Tyee/ Twoface) in Größe S? Oder jemanden der ähnliche "Probleme" hat?


Hallo, 
ich kann dir zumindest was zum Twoface sagen , da ich es auch bei Propain vor Ort gefahren bin (2015er Modell).
Und ich fürchte ich muss dich  enttäuschen dass es dir nicht passen wird   . Denn das Twoface gibt es nur in S und ich hatte mit meinen 1,70m und 77cm Schritt nur knapp einen Fingerbreit Luft und das Oberrohr steigt sehr stark an! Aber es ist ein tolles bike und es steht immer noch auf meiner gedanklichen Liste wenn es mal was neues geben sollte   

Das Tyee bin ich auch in S gefahren und es hat einen ticken mehr Schrittfreiheit. Hier würde ich dir aber definitiv zu einem Tyee Flo in XS raten wenn du bei Propain Probe fahren möchtest. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## lejunali (1. März 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann dir zumindest was zum Twoface sagen , da ich es auch bei Propain vor Ort gefahren bin (2015er Modell).
> Und ich fürchte ich muss dich  enttäuschen dass es dir nicht passen wird   . Denn das Twoface gibt es nur in S und ich hatte mit meinen 1,70m und 77cm Schritt nur knapp einen Fingerbreit Luft und das Oberrohr steigt sehr stark an! Aber es ist ein tolles bike und es steht immer noch auf meiner gedanklichen Liste wenn es mal was neues geben sollte
> 
> ...



Hey danke für deine Antwort !! Welches Bike fährst du denn? Ja die netten Herren von propain haben mir schon dazu geraten auch dass tyee flo in XS zu fahren. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob dass so richtig zu mir passen will.


----------



## lejunali (1. März 2016)

Ji4vi schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> auch ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe mit Erleichterung diesen Thread gefunden (war ja auch nicht schwer ).
> 
> ...



Hallo Isabelle,

Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast bin ich auch neu auf der Suche. Allerdings bin ich eine Saison lang ein Bike mit 27,5" gefahren und kann in Summe nichts negatives darüber sagen. Natürlich kamen mir die 26" davor wendiger ( und handlicher ?) vor, gerade bei den Abfahrten mit engeren Kurven war es zu Beginn eine Umstellung für mich. Aber mit der Zeit habe ich mich auch damit angefreundet und möchte jetzt nicht wissen wie es wäre wieder auf 26" zu sitzen. Nach und nach werden die 26" vermutlich aussterben. Ich habe es leider nicht an einem Bike testen können sonst wäre es mir vermutlich stärker aufgefallen. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2016)

Hallo Isabell,



Ji4vi schrieb:


> Sein Argument ist, dass diese Laufradgröße für Frauen mit meinen Körpermaßen viel zu groß sei und mir bestenfalls 26" taugen könnten. Ich denke, das bessere Überrollverhalten der 27,5" kommen gerade jemandem, der ungeübt ist, eher zugute.



...hier kann ich Deinem Bekannten nur recht geben - und wenn Du hier schon ein bisschen quer gelesen hast, hast Du bestimmt mitbekommen, dass hier so einige dieser Meinung sind.



lejunali schrieb:


> Natürlich kamen mir die 26" davor wendiger ( und handlicher ?) vor, gerade bei den Abfahrten mit engeren Kurven war es zu Beginn eine Umstellung für mich. Aber mit der Zeit habe ich mich auch damit angefreundet...



Leider muss man sich zur Zeit mit den 650b anfreunden - gibt ja nicht mehr viele Alternativen. Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass Du doch noch ein gutes Stückchen grösser bist als Isabelle und selbst Dir kam 26 Zoll wendiger vor - sicher kann man sich an alles gewöhnen. Ab einer bestimmten Körpergrösse (bzw. das Fehlen dieser  ) wird es allerdings problematisch.



lejunali schrieb:


> Nach und nach werden die 26" vermutlich aussterben.



Das wird vermutlich so sein, man kann nur hoffen, dass die Industrie evtl. doch noch mal umdenkt (zumindest im Bereich der kleinen Grössen).

@Ji4vi 

Das ausgesuchte Canyon hat wenigstens ein schön kurzes Sitzrohr. Hat aber auch einen recht steilen Lenkwinkel (Stichwort Bergabsicherheit). Was gefällt Dir an Deinem Cube denn nicht, bzw. was möchtest Du ändern?

Zum Thema 650b kann Dir @mtbbee bestimmt was sagen - sie fährt 650b und 26 Zoll


----------



## Aninaj (1. März 2016)

Um auch mal meinen Senf zu der 26 vs 27,5 "Problematik" abzugeben, ich fahre beides - 27,5 am Fully und 26 am HT. Da das natürlich zwei total verschiedene Räder sind, ist ein direkter Vergleich sehr schwierig, aber ich habe bisher nicht feststellen können, das mein 27,5er Fully irgendwo besser drüber rollt, als es mein 26er HT macht. Vielmehr bevorzuge ich aktuell die größere Wendigkeit des 26er HT und die niedrigere Überstandshöhe - ganz zu schweigen vom damit einhergehenden niedrigeren Sitzrohr. 

Und die Frage von @Martina H. finde ich auch sehr wichtig - was genau möchtest du denn ändern, was dein aktuelles Cube nicht erfüllen kann? Ich habe nämlich auch gedacht ich bräuchte jetzt mal nen Fully und merke aktuell, das dem gar nicht unbedingt so sein muss, man muss nur das richtige HT fahren  Insbesondere für nette Touren und Flowtrails fände ich ein passenderes HT fast netter - wäre wahrscheinlich auch leichter.


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> aber ich habe bisher nicht feststellen können, das mein 27,5er Fully irgendwo besser drüber rollt, als es mein 26er HT macht. Vielmehr bevorzuge ich aktuell die größere Wendigkeit des 26er HT und die niedrigere Überstandshöhe - ganz zu schweigen vom damit einhergehenden niedrigeren Sitzrohr.







Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich auch gedacht ich bräuchte jetzt mal nen Fully und merke aktuell, das dem gar nicht unbedingt so sein muss, man muss nur das richtige HT fahren  Insbesondere für nette Touren und Flowtrails fände ich ein passenderes HT fast netter - wäre wahrscheinlich auch leichter.



Betonung liegt auf: das Richtige 

Weil, vorausgesetzt die Geo stimmt, man damit besser unterwegs ist als mit einem Fully, das a) zu gross ist und b) die falsche Geo hat. Da nützt der grösste Federweg  nichts. 

Und die Vorteile des Hardtails hatten wir hier ja auch schon öfter


----------



## Ji4vi (2. März 2016)

Abend zusammen, 

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Was gefällt mir nicht am HT? Das ist eine gute Frage!  

Zum einen fahre ich an Wochenenden auch mal ein Stück in den Odenwald und habe dann dort Trails, die aufgrund von Geländestufen und Wurzelteppichen technisch anspruchsvoller sind und zum Teil auch DH Charakter haben. Ich habe da einfach oft das Gefühl (unabhängig davon, dass es mir an Erfahrung fehlt) mit meinem 500-Euro-HT extrem arbeiten zu müssen und das die Kollegen mit ihrem Fullys (und nicht wesentlich mehr "Skill") leichter zurecht kommen. Versteht ihr was ich meine bzw. empfindet ihr das als Blödsinn?

Das führt zum zweiten Argument: Ich habe für den Einstieg ein günstiges Bike gewählt, um einfach mal zu testen, ob mir der Sport überhaupt liegt. Ich saß nun auch schon auf diversen anderen Bikes (überwiegend Fullys) und habe da wohl einfach Blut geleckt, was das Fahrgefühl und bzw. das Gefühl der Wertigkeit der Komponenten betrifft. Mir hat es einfach Spaß gemacht ein paar Runden auf einem Fully zu drehen, auch wenn ich "wie auf Eiern" gefahren bin, weil diese viel zu groß waren. 

Ja, dass es mit 27,5" unter den kleinen Größen schwierig wird, ist mir bereits bewusst geworden. Und die Argumente (pro 26"/contra 27,5") leuchten ein. Wie hier bereits mehrfach festgestellt wurde, ist es schwierig, ein neues Bike mit 26" Laufrädern zu bekommen. Eventuell fahre ich mit einem gebrauchten 26" Fully besser, aber auch hier gibt es in kleinen Größen leider nicht sehr viele Angebote (zumindest keine, für die ich nicht 200 oder mehr Kilometer fahren müsste). Vielleicht gibt es auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt wieder mehr Bewegung, wenn der Frühling zumindest meteorologisch naht. So lange beobachte ich ihn aber noch gar nicht. Was meint ihr?

Die Aussage von @Martina H. zum Canyon bezüglich der Bergabsicherheit habe ich mir so ähnlich auch schon gestellt. Letztlich habe ich da erst Gewissheit, wenn ich es auch mal im Gelände oder zumindest auf einem kleinen Parcours testen konnte. Das gilt aber ohnehin für jedes Bike. Ich werde also weiter dran bleiben, Augen und Ohren offen halten und jede Gelegenheit nutzen mich testweise auf ein fremdes Bike zu setzen. Eventuell ist das Richtige bald dabei. 

Habt Dank für Eure Infos & Ratschläge!


----------



## Martina H. (2. März 2016)

... das Spectral ist von den Abmessungen her ähnlich, hat aber die (bergabfreundlichere) Geometrie


----------



## 2gether (2. März 2016)

Hallo Isabelle,
ich stand vor 2 Jahren vor der gleichen Entscheidung, d.h. ich wollte vom HT auf ein Fully wechseln. Mir hat es geholfen viele Probefahrten zu machen, einmal habe ich es gleich mit einem Fahrtechnikkurs verbunden (Liteville). Dabei habe ich bemerkt, dass ich mit 29 und 27,5 Zoll nicht gut klar komme. Ich bin mit 1,67 m nicht so klein, habe aber festgestellt, dass mir einige Rahmen zu lang waren und dass ich Räder mit 26 Zoll einfach leichter händeln kann. Begeistert hat mich dann ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR (Modell 2013) in der Größe M. Allerdings ist mein Mann dadurch auch auf den Geschmack des MTB-Fahrens gekommen und tauschte sein Rennrad öfter gegen das Stumpjumper (mit 1,74 m hat es ihm auch sehr gut gepasst). Somit musste ich wieder HT fahren 
Also ging letztes Jahr die Suche von vorne los. Da ich mit dem Fully meine Fahrtechnik nochmal verbessert hatte und ich vielleicht doch mal in den Bikepark wollte, sollte das Rad etwas mehr Federweg haben. Es gibt durchaus noch einige Hersteller, die 26 Zoll im Angebot haben. Bei mir standen das Banshee Spitfire, das Norco Fluid und das Transition Suppressor zur Auswahl. Es ist dann das Transition in Größe S geworden. Ich bin das Rad in Größe M probegefahren, es hätte auch gepasst, aber in der Größe S habe ich mehr Spielraum, um mich auf dem Rad zu bewegen.
Eigentlich bin ich jetzt richtig froh, dass mein Mann das Speci fährt, denn das Transition ist mein absoltues Traumrad 
Es ist mit Standardkomponenten kein Leichtgewicht (14,5 kg) geworden, aber es fährt sich immer noch gut bergauf und bergab fährt es einfach nur traumhaft und hat auch schon manches Mal meine fehlende Fahrtechnik ausgebügelt 
Ich würde Dir raten, möglichst viel Räder zu testen und vielleicht hast Du ja auch Glück noch ein altes Model bei einem Händler zu finden. Das Speci würde für Deine Zwecke recht gut passen.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ji4vi (2. März 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Die Bikes von Specialized haben oft eine Geometrie, die mir zusagt, sind aber leider verhältnismäßig teuer. Fürs erste Fully habe ich mir eine Grenze von 2.000 Euro gesetzt. Mit ein wenig Glück findet sich vielleicht auch etwas Gebrauchtes. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall so wie von @2gether vorgeschlagen halten und möglichst viele Fahrräder ausprobieren. 

Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten, welches Bike es letztlich geworden ist. Auf jeden Fall ist mir nun bewusst geworden, dass es mit 27,5" ziemlich schwierig wird und werde mich nun auch mal nach 26" umsehen. Für diese Erkenntnis danke ich euch  Im Moment bin ich ein wenig entmutigt und rechne nicht allzu bald mit einem Fully


----------



## aibeekey (2. März 2016)

Ji4vi schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mit ähnlicher Größe Erfahrung mit 27,5" Fullys? Gibt es sonstige Tipps oder Vorschläge, die ihr mir mitgeben könnt?



Meine Freundin (158cm/70cm) fährt ein Giant Trance 2 LDT von 2015 in Größe S. Das hat auch 650b, 140mm Federweg und kostete unter 2000€. Genauer gesagt 1899€ UVP und im Abverkauf dann -20% oder so.

Hier im Thread hab ich auch schonmal was zur Überstandshöhe geschrieben, musst einfach ein bisschen suchen 
Glaub es waren 68cm im unteren Bereich des Oberrohres. Es geht sich bei ihr jedenfalls gerade so aus, aber noch niedriger gibts halt nicht mehr viel...
Beim Canyon würdest du dir glaub empfindliche stellen anstoßen, da das Oberrohr doof geformt ist. Sieht zwar toll aus, ist aber gewissermaßen "Platzverschwendung"

Allgemein haben die Giant räder eine schlumpfenfreundliche Oberrohrgeometrie und sind dabei um einiges preiswerter als Specialized


----------



## Ji4vi (2. März 2016)

Hallo @marx. Danke für deine Antwort. Das Ghost kommt auf jeden Fall auf die Liste der Bikes, die ich Probe fahren möchte


----------



## Aninaj (2. März 2016)

Ji4vi schrieb:


> Zum einen fahre ich an Wochenenden auch mal ein Stück in den Odenwald und habe dann dort Trails, die aufgrund von Geländestufen und Wurzelteppichen technisch anspruchsvoller sind und zum Teil auch DH Charakter haben. Ich habe da einfach oft das Gefühl (unabhängig davon, dass es mir an Erfahrung fehlt) mit meinem 500-Euro-HT extrem arbeiten zu müssen und das die Kollegen mit ihrem Fullys (und nicht wesentlich mehr "Skill") leichter zurecht kommen. Versteht ihr was ich meine bzw. empfindet ihr das als Blödsinn?



Also ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass du da mit deinem aktuellen Bike kaum hinterherkommst. So ging es mir mit meinem ersten HT nämlich auch  Also musste ein Fully her. Mit dem war ich dann immerhin schon etwas flotter unterwegs und die Kollegen musste nimmer so lange auf mich warten. Seit ich aber mein neues HT fahren, müssen die Kollegen eigentlich gar nicht mehr warten. Ich bin jetzt nicht plötzlich viel besser geworden, sondern das Rad passt einfach besser zu mir.

Daher auch von mir der Tipp, egal ob HT oder Fully, fahre einfach mal mit den verschiedensten Rädern Probe. Aber nicht auf'm Parkplatz vom Fahrraddealer, sondern auf den Strecken, auf denen du grundsätzlich fahren möchtest. Vielleicht hockst du dich mal auf die Räder der Kollegen, wenn da was dabei ist was von der Größe halbwegs passen könnte. Oder wenn dir mal nen Mädel deiner Größe begegnet frag sie mal freundliche ob die mal ne Proberunde drehen kannst.

Wo im Odenwald fährst du denn, dass es da DH ähnliche Strecken gibt? Kenne nur die Freeride Strecke am Königstuhl in HD und das eine oder andere Wegchen am Melibokus.


----------



## scylla (3. März 2016)

Ji4vi schrieb:


> Ich habe da einfach oft das Gefühl (unabhängig davon, dass es mir an Erfahrung fehlt) mit meinem 500-Euro-HT extrem arbeiten zu müssen und das die Kollegen mit ihrem Fullys (und nicht wesentlich mehr "Skill") leichter zurecht kommen. Versteht ihr was ich meine bzw. empfindet ihr das als Blödsinn?





Martina H. schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt die Geo stimmt



die Geo macht's 

500€ Einsteiger-Hardtails haben meistens einfach nicht eine besonders bergab-orientierte Geometrie. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Fullys der Kollegen einfach schon eine "bessere" Geometrie haben. 
Hierzulande werden Hardtails einfach oft mit CC-Rädern mit entsprechender CC-Geometrie assoziiert. Will man was bergablastigeres landet man schnell bei Fullies. Das wird einem auch jeder Händler im Radladen so erzählen. Was Martina_H und Aninaj meinen, sind aber "Freeride-Hardtails". Das sind Hardtails, die quasi die Geometrie von Enduro/Freeride Fullies haben. Diese Radkategorie kennt hier kaum jemand. 

Man muss also beim Radvergleich ziemlich aufpassen, dass man nicht Geometrie mit Federweg verwechselt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man als Hobby-Fahrer gut auf den meisten Federweg verzichten  kann, nicht jedoch auf die richtige Geometrie. Generell vermittelt eine bergab-orientierte Geometrie mit flachem Lenkwinkel einfach mehr Sicherheit. Das, was du im Vergleich zu den Rädern der Kollegen bemerkt hast: man tut sich leichter und muss weniger "arbeiten". Ob das Ding dann 100mm, 160mm oder 0mm Federweg am Heck hat ist da erst mal zweitrangig, zumindest in dem Bereich, in dem wir uns bewegen. Viel Federweg "brauchen" eigentlich nur die DH-Profis.

Dasselbe gilt im Vergleich der Laufradgrößen. Mit der Laufradgröße ändert sich eben meistens auch die Geometrie der Räder, man muss ja die Laufräder im Rahmen unterkriegen. Mit größeren Laufrädern werden die Fahrräder länger (Kettenstreben) und höher (Stack). Auch hier muss man aufpassen, nicht die Geometrie und die Laufradgröße durcheinander zu bringen. 

Anhand dessen, wie du deine Vorstellungen und den Einsatzzweck beschrieben hast würde ich dir raten, eine Rad mit einer eher bergab-lastigeren Geometrie ("All Mountain"/"Trail"/"Enduro") und einem möglichst kurzen Sitzrohr bzw Überstandshöhe zu wählen. Unabhängig davon, ob es letztendlich Fully oder Hardtail, 650B oder 26'' wird. Ich würde die Geometrie in den Vordergrund stellen. Das wichtigste ist letztendlich, dass man sich auf dem Rad wohlfühlt. Wieviel Federweg das "Wohlfühlrad" dann am Ende hat, das würde ich einfach auf mich zukommen lassen. 

Da es bei deiner Größe wirklich schwierig ist, an Testräder in der passenden Größe zu kommen, und du letztendlich wahrscheinlich auch Online-Kauf in Betracht ziehen musst: beim Rad-Test immer auch nach der Probefahrt die Geometrie-Tabelle des getesteten Rads studieren und darauf achten, wo die Unterschiede zu anderen getesteten Rädern liegen. Um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie die unterschiedlichen Fahrrad-Geometrien zu bewerten sind und wie sich das für dich anfühlt. Wenn du im Versandhandel ein Rad kaufst, musst du letztendlich rein nach der Geometrie-Tabelle kaufen, da hilft es dann enorm, wenn man bereits ungefähr weiß, worauf man achten muss und was einem persönlich besonders wichtig ist.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. März 2016)

Dem ist kaum etwas hinzuzufügen und:


scylla schrieb:


> die Geo macht's
> ...und einem möglichst kurzen Sitzrohr...


das finde ich auch extrem wichtig, leider haben die meisten Rahmen in S einfach ein zu langes Sitzrohr,
oft noch mit einem Knotenblech oder Rohr künstlich höher als das eigentliche Oberrohr an dieser Stelle gemacht.
Fragt man die Konstrukteure/Hersteller warum das so ist, kommt die Antwort, sonst müsse die Sattelstütze zu weit rausgezogen werden.
Und da sind wir wieder beim Fulli, bei den LR Größen usw. Ist das Sitzrohr nicht su flach kann man die Stütze doch fröhlich rausziehen ,
außerdem haben Menschen mit XS oder S Rahmen auch keine unendlich langen Beine, der Mensch ist nunmal so konstruiert, daß der Oberkörper im Verhältnis zu den Beinen "länger bleibt" wenn man kleiner ist.

Ein Hardtail kann meist flacher sein als ein Fulli mit ordentlich Federweg. Trotzdem überlege es Dir gut, ich fahre auch gern mal mit meinem flachen Hardtail (mein Bekannter sagt immer: das ist so niedrig, das kann garnicht umfallen ) aber auf dem Hardtail mußt Du auf rumpeligen Trails bei schnellerer Fahrweise einfach sehr aktiv fahren, pumpen, drücken usw. mit dem Fulli ist es schon etwas bequemer.
Bei langsamen technischen Trails ist es nicht so das Thema aber bei Deinen Wurzeltrails mit etwas Gas bergab...
Am Besten hat man Beides, das flache Hardtail und das plüschige Fully  
(Mein Traumrad wäre so eine Art Zwitter aus FR-Hardtail und Slopestyler, also mit etwas Federweg am Heck)


----------



## Ji4vi (3. März 2016)

@scylla danke noch mal für deine ausführliche Erläuterung. Du hast Recht, über kurz oder lang wird es auf den Onlinehandel hinaus laufen. Dort gibt es in den "Rand"-Größen mit ein wenig Glück auch noch Angebote für Vorjahresmodelle. Bei den angezogenen Preisen der aktuellen Modelle kommt mir das natürlich entgegen  Als maximale Obergrenze für den Federweg hatte ich mir übrigens 140 mm gesetzt, da ich mehr als kontraproduktiv empfinde. Immerhin muss man ja auch mal bergauf fahren und da landet doch viel Kraft in der Federung. Außerdem tun 180 mm und mehr überhaupt nicht Not, wie du schon festgestellt hast. 

@Votec Tox Das billig-HT werde ich sicher auch noch eine Weile behalten. Für Touren taugt es nämlich allemal 

@Aninaj ich habe dir eine PN geschickt, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## lejunali (9. März 2016)

Nochmal ein Hallo in die Runde:

Fährt wer von euch ein Specialized Rhyme FSR? Ich schwanke mit 163 und 74 cm extrem zwischen S und M und es ist hier so schwer ein Geschäft zu finden, die beide Größen da haben, dass man es einmal vergleichen könnte 
Ich habe ein paar Seiten vorne gelesen, dass jemand das Fattie in S fährt?

VG Lena


----------



## bajcca (9. März 2016)

@lejunali 
Woher kommst Du denn? Im Canyon Thread hast Du bei Deiner Suche auch Nürnberg angegeben. Frag doch mal bei den Bikedevilz in Zirndorf, falls Du die noch nicht kennst. Die haben übrigens auch am 20.3. einen Testtag an dem die Bikes im Gelände ausgiebig gefahren werden können.


----------



## lejunali (9. März 2016)

bajcca schrieb:


> @lejunali
> Woher kommst Du denn? Im Canyon Thread hast Du bei Deiner Suche auch Nürnberg angegeben. Frag doch mal bei den Bikedevilz in Zirndorf, falls Du die noch nicht kennst. Die haben übrigens auch am 20.3. einen Testtag an dem die Bikes im Gelände ausgiebig gefahren werden können.



Hey!
Ja genau, zu denen fahre ich jetzt am Freitag gleich mal hin. Hab den Tipp hier auch aus dem Forum bekommen und gleich heute angerufen .. Sehr nette Leute dort. Da fahre ich jetzt das Rhyme mal Probe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (9. März 2016)

Die Jungs sind wirklich klasse und werden Dich top beraten. Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Bikesuche


----------



## lejunali (10. März 2016)

Vielen Dank!
Ich werde dann hier mal berichten wie es mir auf dem Rhyme ergangen ist.. Evtl. kommt es ja für jemanden hier auch in Frage.


----------



## lejunali (11. März 2016)

Kurzes Update meinerseits:

Die Radsuche ist beendet, mein neues Gefährt ist nun das Specialized Rhyme und ich kann es wirklich jedem empfehlen. Habe es heute ausführlich im Wald und auf Trails testen dürfen und ich hab mich sofort auf dem Rad wohl gefühlt. Das ist für mich das beste Zeichen. Mit 162cm und 74 er Schrittlänge fahre ich das Rhyme in Größe S. Größer dürfte es auch fast nicht mehr sein, dann bekomme ich mit der Überstandshöhe nämlich wieder ein Problem. Das Bike macht unheimlich Spaß beim bergab fahren und es fühlt sich sehr kompakt, wendig und dynamisch an. Bergauf lässt es sich mit der 150er Revelation und den 3 Stufen relativ Kraftsparend fahren. Kein Wippen oder etwas dergleichen zu bemerken. Die Sram Schaltung war zu Beginn auch eine kleine Umstellung da ja rauf und runter mit den Daumen geschalten wird, aber nach ein paar Minuten hatte ich mich bereits daran gewöhnt.
Zu Beginn hatte ich auch etwas bedenken, ob der 720er Lenker nicht zu "groß" sein würde, dies war aber nicht der Fall.
Jeder der sich es überlegt: momentan lohnt es sich ja mit den 20% auf die Specialized Räder wirklich.


----------



## Mausoline (12. März 2016)

Konntest du das XS zum Vergleich auch fahren?


----------



## lejunali (12. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Konntest du das XS zum Vergleich auch fahren?



Nein das kam für mich gar nicht in frage. War eher am überlegen dass M nochmal zu testen. Wie groß bist du denn


----------



## Ji4vi (12. März 2016)

Nabend zusammen, 

auch von mir eine Zusammenfassung zum Stand der Dinge. 

Ich war in der Zwischenzeit beim ein oder anderen Händler und konnte ein paar Bikes probesitzen/um den Block fahren. Im Wesentlichen beschränkt sich das auf drei nennenswerte Optionen (wenn ich mal die wenig konstruktiven Vorschläge einzelner Verkäufer aufgrund mangelnder Kompetenz, reinem Verkaufsinteresse oder Schwachsinnigkeit vernachlässige): 
Cube Sting WLS 140 SL 27.5" in Größe XS

Das Modell aus 2015 war von 2.500 auf 2.000 Euro reduziert. Positiv aufgefallen sind mir zuerst die Komponenten, die man für den Preis erhält. War von der Überstandshöhe her (leider keine genauen Daten auf der Cube Homepage gefunden) bei einer SL von 72,5 cm viel zu hoch. Ich konnte mit Zehenspitzen gerade so stehen. Zum Überfluss hat der Sattel ordentlich auf den (zugegeben dicken) Hintern gedrückt. Dank (vielleicht auch schlecht eingestellter) Rockshox Reverb ließ der Sattel sich nicht ausreichend tief einstellen. Insgesamt habe ich mich auf dem Bike wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein gefühlt. Kommt für mich leider gar nicht in Frage - vielleicht taugt es jemandem von euch. 

Specialized Rumor Comp 27.5" in Größe S

Specialized habe ich zunächst wegen der hohen Preise kategorisch ausgeschlossen. Da ich aber schon relativ viel ausprobiert habe und bis Mitte April noch die 20 % Rabattaktion ist, habe ich mich heute mal drauf gesetzt. Überstandshöhe war okay, auch wenn ich die Fersen nicht auf den Boden drücken konnte (wie ist das eigentlich bei euch?). Das Bike hat sich auf Asphalt leicht und wendig angefühlt. Leider konnte ich den Sattel auch hier nicht für meine Bedürfnisse ausreichend tief einstellen. Eine Arbeitskollegin von mir ist mit 1,58 cm fünf Zentimeter größer als ich und schwört auf das Rumor. Ich bin nicht überzeugt, weshalb es leider auch ausscheidet. 

Kona Process 134 27.5" in Größe XS

Mit Kona hatte ich gar nicht mehr gerechnet - wurde hier im Thread ja schon mal vorgeschlagen. Ich wurde in einem kleinen Laden in Nürnberg wieder darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Leider liegt es mit gut 3.000 Euro deutlich über meinem Preislimit und ist in der AM- statt in der Trail-Kategorie einzuordnen. Das Oberrohr steigt nicht allzu steil an, weshalb ich darüber stehen kann, aber auch hier nicht ganz mit der Ferse auf dem Boden. Mit Sattel ganz unten kann ich auf dem Sattel sitzend beide Beine fest auf den Boden drücken. Das gibt mir Sicherheit wenn ich im Trail mal schnell stoppen muss. Durch den niedrigen Sattel kann ich außerdem bequem mein Gewicht bei Bedarf nach hinten verlagern. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein wenig verliebt. 

Den Gebrauchtmarkt verfolge ich weiter, bisher allerdings ohne Erfolg. Ich denke, es wird mangels Angebot auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt auf einen Neukauf hinaus laufen. Da stellt sich dann die Frage 26" oder 650b ohnehin nicht mehr. Eventuell werde ich mir auch noch mal Giant und/oder Trek ansehen. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte jemandem von euch mit meinen Hinweisen helfen und bedanke mich noch mal herzlich für eure zahlreichen Kommentare und PNs!

Viele Grüße,
Isabelle


----------



## Aninaj (12. März 2016)

Hi Isabelle,

Zu deiner Frage: Ich stehe mit beiden Füßen fest auf dem Boden, wenn ich (mit Schuhen) über meinen Rädern stehe. Für mich persönlich ist es ein Sicherheitsgefühl. Wobei es eigentlich auch nur ein trügerisches ist. Denn im Trail ist es oft so, dass der Weg abschüssig ist und ich doch nicht runterkomme, bzw. ich ja einen "Aufprall" nicht mit durchgestrecktem Bein abfangen kann. Daher ist es schon gut, wenn du wenigstens mit abgesenktem Sattel gut auf den Boden kommst - wie du beim Kona schreibst. Idealerweise sollte man aber in steilerem Gelände ja eh nach hinten Absteigen. Und da sind wir bei einem Vorteil der 26" Räder, die bauen nicht so hoch und kannst besser drüber absteigen. Es gibt auch Anbieter (Liteville) die empfehlen bei deiner Körpergröße hinten ein 24" Rad zu fahren. Da geht natürlich nicht mit jedem Rahmen, daher nur so als allgmeine Info.

650b vs 26" macht, glaube ich, auch beim Überstand einen Unterschied - bei gleichen Rahmen. Durch die größere Einbauhöhe der Gabel, kommt die Front etwas höher und fällt das Oberrohr steiler ab, hat somit einen etwas höheren Überstand. 

Das Kona ist von seine Geo her (langer Reach/langes Oberrohr) eher ein All Mountain als ein Trail/Freeride Bike. Aber auch damit kann man gut Trails fahren 

Gruß
Janni


----------



## Mausoline (13. März 2016)

lejunali schrieb:


> Nein das kam für mich gar nicht in frage. War eher am überlegen dass M nochmal zu testen. Wie groß bist du denn



Größe wie @Ji4vi  aber SL nur 70, aber ich hab mich nur gefragt wieso du eher ans M als das XS denkst, siehe die nä. beiden Antworten.


----------



## lejunali (13. März 2016)

Das S passt mir eigentlich wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ich hätte nur gerne ein bisschen längeres Oberrohr gehabt bzw. muss ich mich erst an die aufrechtere Fahrposition gewöhnen und wir werden vermutlich am Vorbau im Laufe der Zeit noch was ändern ( Spacer raus, Tick längeren Vorbau, dann dürfte es perfekt sein) Ich hab eine Schrittlänge von Ca 76 bei Körpergröße 163. Das XS wäre mir daher definitiv und bei dem was ich vorhabe zu fahren ( bergauf, bergab, Single Trails ) zu klein gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ji4vi (14. März 2016)

Hallo miteinander!

@Aninaj Über 24" Laufräder hatte ich in der Tat auch schon flüchtig nachgedacht, den Gedanken jedoch wieder verworfen. Wie du sagst: Das muss vom Rahmen her wieder passen. Außerdem ist mein bescheidener (und weniger erfahrender) Eindruck, dass es da schwierig mit Ersatzmaterial werden könnte. Liteville hatte ich mir angesehen - kommt finanziell leider gar nicht in Frage. 

Ich habe gestern noch die Rahmentabellen von einigen Herstellern verglichen, den Thread noch einmal durchgelesen und habe unzählige Angebote auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt durchgesehen und teilweise die Inserenten angeschrieben. Bestätigt hat das eigentlich nur meine Tendenz, mich von den aktuellen Modellen zu verabschieden. Für manche Hersteller bin ich auch bei 26" Laufradgröße bei kleinem Rahmen misstrauisch. 

Daher habe ich mich mit mir jetzt darauf geeinigt, vorerst das HT weiter zu fahren  Mich haben gestern auf dem Hometrail zwar wieder die billigen Parts gestresst, dafür fühle ich mich aber in Bezug auf die Geo wohl. Ich werde weiter den Gebrauchtmarkt verfolgen. Vielleicht ist ja bald mal ein Fully in der Umgebung drin, das ich proberollen kann und für das ich nicht mehr als 150 km fahren muss. 

Ich werde euch über weitere Probefahrten auf dem Laufenden halten! Eventuell fahre ich Ende April auch mal zum Bike Festival nach Riva 

Viele Grüße,
Isabelle


----------



## scylla (14. März 2016)

Ji4vi schrieb:


> @Aninaj Über 24" Laufräder hatte ich in der Tat auch schon flüchtig nachgedacht, den Gedanken jedoch wieder verworfen. Wie du sagst: Das muss vom Rahmen her wieder passen. Außerdem ist mein bescheidener (und weniger erfahrender) Eindruck, dass es da schwierig mit Ersatzmaterial werden könnte. Liteville hatte ich mir angesehen - kommt finanziell leider gar nicht in Frage.



So lange Menschen Kinder kriegen ist 24'' wahrscheinlich weniger in "Gefahr" als 26''. Das 24'' Maß ist bei einigen Jugend-Mtbs durchaus verbreitet. Mittlerweile gibt es da ziemlich professionelles Material, das vor den "Erwachsenenrädern" nicht zurückstecken muss. Eventuell würde es sich bei deiner Körpergröße lohnen, wenn du dich bei den Jugendrädern mal umschaust. Das Propain Yuma fällt mir da z.B. spontan ein.


----------



## lejunali (15. März 2016)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: welche Plattformpedale habt ihr drauf ? Bin früher auf meinem touren fully mit Klicker gefahren, das habe ich aber kurze Zeit später wieder aufgegeben, war einfach nicht das meine.

Möchte nur keine so riiiiesen Plattformpedale ( brauche ich mit Schuhgröße 36 und dem Gewicht auch eigentlich nicht. )


----------



## Thebike69 (15. März 2016)

Spezialized Bennies


----------



## lejunali (15. März 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Spezialized Bennies



Hab ich mir schon angesehen, finde sie aber auch ziemlich "derb".


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. März 2016)

Ich hab auch die Bennies - vor allem, weil die auch in der Mitte Pins haben. Ich bilde mir zumindest ein, dass ich da welche brauche, weil meine schmalen Füße nicht die gesamte Breite des Pedals besetzen - auch wenn die 510ja doch schön breit sind.  Einbildung fährt halt auch immer mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lejunali (15. März 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Bennies - vor allem, weil die auch in der Mitte Pins haben. Ich bilde mir zumindest ein, dass ich da welche brauche, weil meine schmalen Füße nicht die gesamte Breite des Pedals besetzen - auch wenn die 510ja doch schön breit sind.  Einbildung fährt halt auch immer mit



Oh Gott wem sagst du das !! Ich finde es super, dass es nicht nur mir so geht. Aber da sprichst du eine Sache an, an die ich noch gar nicht gedacht hatte! Welche Schuhe fährst du denn? Ich bin mir auch bzgl der Farbe noch nicht ganz sicher, zum Rhyme würden ja  auch Pinke ganz gut passen , da ist aber die Auswahl sehr begrenzt also wirds wohl auf schwarze rauslaufen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. März 2016)

Ich fahre Fiveten Freerider. Kamen mir am Anfang sehr klobig vor, will sie aber nimmer hergeben. Wenn ich demnächjst nen neues Paar brauche, würd ich die Damen-Variante der Freerider probieren, die es seit dieser (oder letzter?) Saison gibt. 
Farben kann man alle kombinieren. Viele haben ja ihr Rad in einer Farbe und passende Klamotten, ich halt's mit dem Regina-Regenbogen-Look.  (Zumindest, seit es nimmer alles in lila gibt ) Ringelsocken zaubern nette Lächeln auf so manches Wanderergesicht  Und dann ist's nimmer so schlimm, wenn die Schuhe "nur" schwarz sind...


----------



## mtbbee (15. März 2016)

NC-17 Sudpin IV S-Pro haben guten Grip - habe selbst auch nur 37 und 5.10's ... Dann noch die Superstar Components (hatten mir nicht genug Grip - daher zusätzliche Löcher gebohrt, Gewinde geschnitten und Syntace Pins eingeschraubt und perfekt ist ein gutes leichtes Pedal welches es in verschiedensten Farben gibt). Die für mich besten Pedalen sind allerdings die Syntace Number nine, preislich jenseits von gut und böse, jedoch ein tolles Geschenk 
Das mit dem guten Grip ist so eine Sache, manche mögen es eher mit weniger damit die Haxen schneller versetzt werden können, Leute so wie ich die aus dem Knickpedal Bereich kommen, können nie genug Grip haben. Das Empfinden ist da sehr unterschiedlich ....


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> dem Knickpedal Bereich




  - jaja, die Knicker


----------



## Schwimmer (15. März 2016)

.. ja ja, das Knickpedal kam gleich nach der Erfindung des Klapptisches ...


----------



## Mausoline (15. März 2016)




----------



## lejunali (17. März 2016)

Ich habe versucht (!) eine gewisse Zeit mit klicker zu fahren, jedoch hat sich bei mir nie das komische Gefühl abgestellt in einer brenzlichen Situation nicht schnell genug aus den Pedalen raus zu kommen, dann hab ich es aufgegeben und mir gedacht bis das neue Rad kommt fahre ich mit ganz normalen Pedalen und Schuhen. Kann also noch nicht sagen wie mir der Grip so passen wird . Aber das mit den pins am Mittelsteg ist sicherlich nützlich, da ich auch nicht auf großem Fuße unterwegs bin.

Die "neuen" Five ten für Damen müssten die Contact sein? Sehen jedenfalls deutlich schmaler aus als die die "normalen" freerider. Ich werd mir mal beide bestellen und kucken welche mir besser liegt. Bzgl. der Pedale hab ich noch etwas Zeit, das Rad ist ja (leider!) noch nicht da und wird vermutlich noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, wenn sich mein Wunsch erfüllen lässt und mir eine längere Sattelstütze eingebaut wird.

Aber heißt es nicht: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude?

Welche der Pins sind denn "schärfer" als die anderen ? Ich sehe welche die quasi eine Art Gewinde haben, welche die komplett glatt sind und andere die wie eine Art Pyramide hochgehen. Sorry für die ganzen Fragen - aber bin in der Hinsicht ein absoluter Neuling


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2016)

Hallo,

was meint ihr (tendenziell): Propan Yuma Enduro 26`. passt zu 1,58 (73 Schrittlänge)? 

https://www.propain-bikes.com/Yuma#geometry

Danke!


----------



## Funbiker1 (20. März 2016)

Warum kein Tyee in XS?


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2016)

Bevorzugt wird eigentlich 26''. Wegen der LRS grösse und der kürzeren KS wegen...

Tyee gibts ja nur noch in 27,5'', auch bei den Ladies.....ausser ich hab was übersehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (20. März 2016)

Meine Frau 1.58cm fähr das Spezialized Enduro Comp 650b in S mit 35mm Vorbau. 
Nach 2 Fahrtechnik-Kursen ist sie mit ihrem Spezi und der S Größe happy


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2016)

Danke...vergleich später mal die tech sheets.

Sonst noch wer ne meinung zum Yuma?


----------



## Thebike69 (20. März 2016)

Als ich finde wenn eine Frau klein und leicht ist, sollte das Rad auch leicht sein. 
Das Bike meiner Frau wiegt 12.8 Kg das finde ich für 650B und 160/165mm Federweg ok.


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2016)

Cheetah bietet auch noch 26er an

Dazu in wunschfarbe konfigurierbar 

Schau ich mir später mal genauer an


----------



## Thebike69 (20. März 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Cheetah bietet auch noch 26er an
> 
> Dazu in wunschfarbe konfigurierbar
> 
> Schau ich mir später mal genauer an



War bei uns auch in der engeren Auswahl. Schaue es dir lieber Live an


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2016)

was meinst jetzt damit? Qualitätsmängel oder warst du begeistert?


----------



## Thebike69 (20. März 2016)

Keine Qualitätsmängel. Sehr schlechte Verarbeitung:-(
Das Vitus gibt es auch in 15"
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...et-supsension-mountainbike-2016/rp-prod135389


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2016)

echt....wär ja schade... schweissnähte?

Danke für den tipp mit dem Vitus, ist aber halt auch wieder 650b...


----------



## Thebike69 (20. März 2016)

Ich finde die Schweißnähte nicht toll und die Bauhaus-Schrauben und seeeehr schwer. 
Was möchtest du Fahren
Allmoutain/Enduro?
Wie groß und schwer bist du (wenn ich fragen darf)?
Welche Schaltung hättest gerne
1x11,2x11 Shimano oder Sram????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. März 2016)

ist nicht für mich, sondern ne bekannte.

1,58-73SL

Trail/AM. Schaltung am liebsten 1x11. GX würde reichen..


----------



## Thebike69 (20. März 2016)

Da würde ich dann 140mm und 2x10/11 und 650B in xs/s Vorschlagen.
Giant Trance 1oder 2


----------



## Jierdan (20. März 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Keine Qualitätsmängel. Sehr schlechte Verarbeitung:-(
> Das Vitus gibt es auch in 15"
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...et-supsension-mountainbike-2016/rp-prod135389



575mm Oberrohr bei 15"? Klingt für mich nach einer Streckbank für Pilotinnen unter 165


----------



## Thebike69 (20. März 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> 575mm Oberrohr bei 15"? Klingt für mich nach einer Streckbank für Pilotinnen unter 165



Dann das Trance


----------



## Drahteseli (31. März 2016)

Hallo 

Ich möchte hier auch mal mein neues Rad vorstellen.
Da es ein aktuelles Model ist, ist es vllt auch noch für Suchende interessant 

Erstmal zu mir.
Mit 153cm und 70cm SL war es nicht einfach etwas zu finden.
Viel probiert und lange nichts gefunden, bis ich mich dann nochmal näher bei Giant/Liv umgesehen habe.

Nach einigem hin und her mit dem Händler wurde es mir testweise bestellt. Einmal Probe gefahren und ich war hin und weg
Seit Anfang Februar bin ich nun mit dem Intrigue SX unterwegs und mag eigentlich keins meiner anderen (zu großen) Räder mehr fahren
Ich habe es in 14,5" also der XS

Auf Touren finde ich 1x11 noch etwas gewöhnungs bedürftig, aber sonst ein sehr angenehmes fahren von der Sitzposition

Leider gibt es noch kein schönes Bild mit mir, aber ein fast schönes vom Rad


----------



## Thebike69 (31. März 2016)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte hier auch mal mein neues Rad vorstellen.
> Da es ein aktuelles Model ist, ist es vllt auch noch für Suchende interessant
> ...



Sehr gute Entscheidung Drahteseli
Freue mich schon auf das Bild von dir
Spaß bei Seite, hast dich richtig entschieden und wirst sehr Glücklich damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2016)

Glückwunsch 

Magst Dein Bike mal so vermessen, so wie hier - dann können wir das da mit hochladen und haben dort eine "Sammlung" für kleine Leute zum Vergleich...


----------



## lejunali (31. März 2016)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte hier auch mal mein neues Rad vorstellen.
> Da es ein aktuelles Model ist, ist es vllt auch noch für Suchende interessant
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut 
Die Farbe ist vorallem mal wirklich schön. Freut mich dass du so gut damit zurecht kommst. 

Nächste Woche werde ich es hoffentlich auch endlich mal schaffen ein Bild von meinem neuen Esel zu schießen und hier hochzuladen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. April 2016)

Zum Thema:
Intrigue/Trance in S, bei 158cm
Auch getestet: Das Specialized Rumor (aber $$$)

Und PB: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-ride-liv-intrigue-sx-2016.html



Drahteseli schrieb:


> ....
> Seit Anfang Februar bin ich nun mit dem Intrigue SX unterwegs und mag eigentlich keins meiner anderen (zu großen) Räder mehr fahren
> Ich habe es in 14,5" also der XS
> ...



______________
Am Thema vorbei:

Gibt es Flaschen, die in den Trance/Intrigue *S* Rahmen reinpassen, also klein/dünn genug sind um oben nicht am OR hängen zu bleiben?
(Elite 500ml und Adidas 500ml schon mal nicht.)

Flaschenhalter ist der Giant Sidecage, schon ganz nach unten gerückt, alternativ hätt´ich noch Elite Cannibal oder Elite Custom Race

Vll. das Fabric System? Camelback Podium? Oder, oder, oder?


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (4. April 2016)

Hi, hab mal in RR Unterforum was gestartet, aber vielleicht liest hier auch die ein oder andere kleine Frau mit und hat zu dem Thema was zu sagen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/renn...trem-kleine-frau-150-cm.797206/#post-13708625

Danke


----------



## XuanV (17. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Für meine Freundin suche ich ein Touren/Trail Fully um die 120-140mm Federweg. Eher 120, weil sie sehr wahrscheinlich die 140 nicht ausschöpfen wird.

Sie ist komplette Anfängerin und will an sich Tagestouren mit mir und meinen Freunden im Teutoburger Wald, Brilon Trailground, Willingen und Winterberg fahren. Keine Parks, keine heftigen Singletrails. Gerne aber auch mit in den Urlaub ins Vinschgau, Saalbach usw.

Der Knackpunkt ist ihre Größe, die bei 1,52 liegt mit einer SL von 69.

Händler in der Nähe: Lapierre, Specialized, Giant.

Vorab angesehen hab ich mir das Lapierre X-Control 327, was einer anderen Bekannten empfohlen wurde. Sieht an sich nicht schlecht aus, ist aber recht spartanisch ausgestattet.

Interessant wäre noch das Speci Rhyme FSR und das Giant Trance. Das Speci würde von der Größe her bestimmt passenm jedoch gefallen ihr die Rosa/Lila Akzente überhaupt nicht XD, beim Giant bin ich mir nicht sicher. Laut Händler passt es in S. Da werden wir aber noch zusammen zum Händler gehen. Die Liv Reihe von Giant ist in ihren Augen auch nicht wirklich schön anzusehen.

Was würdet ihr noch empfehlen? Ich bin auch recht mobil und würde für einen Kauf auch eine etwas längere Strecke in Kauf nehmen.

Besten Dank.


----------



## 4mate (17. April 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr noch empfehlen?


Gebraucht kaufen. Bei absoluten Anfängern ist der 1. Kauf oft ein Fehlkauf.
Bei einem Neukauf ist so viel Geld vernichtet: Schon wenn man ein Neurad
aus dem Laden geschoben hat, ist es nur noch 60% des VKP wert:


Spoiler: Wertverlust/Preisverfall bei Fahrrädern










Eben das kommt einem bei Gebrauchtkauf zu Gute


----------



## LockeTirol (17. April 2016)

Ich würde mir die Cube WLS Fullies in 13" mal anschauen, da gibt's verschiedene Modelle und die sind sehr klein


----------



## XuanV (17. April 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Gebraucht kaufen. Bei absoluten Anfängern ist der 1. Kauf oft ein Fehlkauf.
> Bei einem Neukauf ist so viel Geld vernichtet: Schon wenn man ein Neurad
> aus dem Laden geschoben hat, ist es nur noch 60% des VKP wert:
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Würde das über das Leasing der Firma machen. Sie ist mit ihrem Baumarktrad schon ein paar mal mitgefahren und das hat ihr ziemlich gefallen.

Neu würde sie bevorzugen, aber werde mal sehen was es hier im Umkreis an Gebrauchträdern gibt.

Falls Sie dann keinen Gefallen da dran hab hab ich noch 2 Bekannte, die das Rad sicher gerne übernehmen würden. 

@LockeTirol 

Wir haben hier für Cube leider nur Luckybike und da war das Angebot ziemlich mau. Mal schauen ob es noch einen anderen Cube Händler gibt.


----------



## lejunali (17. April 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir das speci Rhyme FSR dieses Jahr gekauft , ist aber nicht mein erstes Rad. (Vorher Tourenfully mit 120 mm Federweg) Die 150mm und der kurze Hinterbau machen es in meine Augen schon eher zu nem abfahrtsorientiertem Rad. Das heißt nicht, dass es sich bergauf nicht gut fahren lässt nur merkt man, dass das "eigentliche" Potential woanders liegt. Ich bin 162 ,SL 74 und fahre Rahmengrösse S. Bei deiner Freundin würde ich dann XS sagen.
Wäre es mein erstes Rad, also zum Einstieg gewesen, hätte ich es mir vermutlich nicht gekauft. Da ich aber mit meinem alten Esel und den 120mm am Ende doch schon bergab an dessen Grenzen kam, wusste ich falls ein neues kommt, muss diesbezüglich eine Steigerung her. 140mm hätten mir aber auch locker gereicht.
Ich liebe das Rad und würde es nicht mehr hergeben, gerade weil es sehr verspielt und trotz der 650B gefühlt schön wendig ist. 

P.S.: pink war nicht meine erste Wahl , aber wenn die "Chemie"'nach der ersten Probefahrt stimmt - Who cares ?  
P.P.S.: ich habe noch von der Speci Aktion (20% Aufs neue Rad) profitiert, ansonsten wäre es mir auch zu teuer bzw. nicht in meinem Budget gewesen.

Vom Liv-Modell gibt es hier ein paar Seiten zurück auch ein Bild. Viel Erfolg


----------



## XuanV (17. April 2016)

lejunali schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das speci Rhyme FSR dieses Jahr gekauft , ist aber nicht mein erstes Rad. (Vorher Tourenfully mit 120 mm Federweg) Die 150mm und der kurze Hinterbau machen es in meine Augen schon eher zu nem abfahrtsorientiertem Rad. Das heißt nicht, dass es sich bergauf nicht gut fahren lässt nur merkt man, dass das "eigentliche" Potential woanders liegt. Ich bin 162 ,SL 74 und fahre Rahmengrösse S. Bei deiner Freundin würde ich dann XS sagen.
> Wäre es mein erstes Rad, also zum Einstieg gewesen, hätte ich es mir vermutlich nicht gekauft. Da ich aber mit meinem alten Esel und den 120mm am Ende doch schon bergab an dessen Grenzen kam, wusste ich falls ein neues kommt, muss diesbezüglich eine Steigerung her. 140mm hätten mir aber auch locker gereicht.
> Ich liebe das Rad und würde es nicht mehr hergeben, gerade weil es sehr verspielt und trotz der 650B gefühlt schön wendig ist.
> 
> ...



Danke für dein Feedback zu dem Rad. 

Die 20% Aktion hab ich leider verpasst, aber was solls. Eventuell lässt sich auch so ein bisschen Rabatt aushandeln. 

Mein Tyee gefällt ihr schon sehr gut, ist aber zu groß und vollkommen überdimensioniert für sie. Sonst hätte ich das Tyee XS genommen.

Die Liv Reihe gefällt ihr farblich so überhaupt gar nicht. Mir gefallen sie auch nicht. Die Farbkombination ist in meinen Augen einfach nur grausam... Da müssen wir mal gucken.

Die Woche schauen wir uns das Rhyme, Rumor, Lapierre X-Control und Giant Trance an. Das Lapierre ist an sich ok, aber mit >14kg ohne Variostütze an sich schon zu schwer. 

Hast du dein Rad mal gewogen @lejunali?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lejunali (17. April 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> Danke für dein Feedback zu dem Rad.
> 
> Die 20% Aktion hab ich leider verpasst, aber was solls. Eventuell lässt sich auch so ein bisschen Rabatt aushandeln.
> 
> ...



Überdimensioniert bzgl was? Meinst wegen der 160mm? Ich hatte mir das Tyee auch überlegt, allein weil propain mir sehr zusagt. Aber selbst die 150 mm jetzt kann ich, trotz einiger Erfahrung nicht ausschöpfen und das wird noch lange so weiter gehen 

Das Rumor gibt's ja mittlerweile auch in der 650B Variante. Ich denke sie hat nicht vor ein 29er zu fahren?
Das Rad hätte mir so auch gefallen, wäre aber nicht die erwartete Steigerung gewesen. Die Geo der beiden Räder dürfte aber ziemlich ähnlich sein. Vielleicht ist der Reach beim Rumor noch ein bisschen mehr? Allerdings gibt es das Rumor nur in S. Da habe ich die Befürchtung dass das zu groß sein könnte.

Nein hab ich nicht, das Gewicht spielt bei mir eigentlich keine tragende Rolle aber es ist wesentlich leichter als das Scott Genius meiner Mama. Ich kann es problemlos 12 Stufen in den Keller runter und wieder hochtragen, das ist für mich erstmal das wichtigste :-D

Im Thema : zeigt her eure Bikes (oder wie der im Ladies Forum heißt )kannst mal ein Bild vom Rhyme sehen.

Falls weitere Fragen bestehen können wir das über über ne Nachricht machen


----------



## XuanV (17. April 2016)

lejunali schrieb:


> Überdimensioniert bzgl was? Meinst wegen der 160mm? Ich hatte mir das Tyee auch überlegt, allein weil propain mir sehr zusagt. Aber selbst die 150 mm jetzt kann ich, trotz einiger Erfahrung nicht ausschöpfen und das wird noch lange so weiter gehen
> 
> Das Rumor gibt's ja mittlerweile auch in der 650B Variante. Ich denke sie hat nicht vor ein 29er zu fahren?
> Das Rad hätte mir so auch gefallen, wäre aber nicht die erwartete Steigerung gewesen. Die Geo der beiden Räder dürfte aber ziemlich ähnlich sein. Vielleicht ist der Reach beim Rumor noch ein bisschen mehr? Allerdings gibt es das Rumor nur in S. Da habe ich die Befürchtung dass das zu groß sein könnte.
> ...



Sie wird die 160mm niemals ausnutzen. Ein kurzer Sprung ins Flat ~50cm, was für sie schon extrem viel war, und es waren noch 25% Federweg übrig. Feder und Dämpfer waren auf sie eingestellt. Sie hatte immer die 25% Reserven und es war eine sehr große Überwindung für sie den Drop zu fahren. 
Wenn jemand dauerthaft immer 20-25% Federweg übrig hat, dann brauchts nicht eine Gabel und Dämpfer mit 160 Federweg.

Wenn, dann fährt sie lieber gerne flowige Sachen.

Das Rumor wäre 650B, ja. Mal schauen wie es in S passt.

Dein Rhyme sehe ich mir im Thread mal an.


----------



## Thebike69 (17. April 2016)

Meine Frau hat auch viel getestet 
Das Tyee war Uphill nicht so ihres das Giant war in allen Belangen Super aber die Farbe gefiel ihr nicht
Jetzt ist es das Specialized Enduro Comp geworden 
Sehr Happy, auch die Farb passt seufz
Das Cube WLS, gibt es in der Bucht-Kleina. Schaue mal danach. Gutes Rad


----------



## Martina H. (17. April 2016)

mal nur eine Anregung zum Thema Farbe:

Da es ja eh schon schwierig genug ist, bei diesen Maßen ein Bike mit der passenden Geo zu finden, sollte die Farbe erst an 2. Stelle stehen. Hat man das Bike gefunden was passt - einfach mal über die Farbe hinwegsehen und fahren. Entweder man gewöhnt sich dran und es ist toll weil es sich einfach geil fährt und es wird egal, oder es ist eben DAS Rad - dann kann man mit einem Hunderter auch leicht das Problem ändern.

Nutzt ja nix, wenn die Farbe toll ist und es aber vorn und hinten nicht passt 

(sicher ist es schöner, wenn alles passt, leider aber nicht immer möglich)


----------



## XuanV (17. April 2016)

Decals kann man zur Not auch anpassen und eine andere Farbe wählen.

Mal sehen was ihr erst mal am besten gefällt beim Fahren.

Vielen Dank für alle Ideen, Vorschläge und Anregungen bis jetzt.


----------



## lejunali (17. April 2016)

Aber Martina H. hat da wirklich recht, das Gefühl muss stimmen und weniger die "Aufmachung". Ich hatte bei meiner Größe schon teilweise Probleme ein passendes Rad zu finden. Ich habe lange gesucht und das die Aktion dann kam, werte ich mal als Wink des Schicksals. Daher schaut wirklich, dass ihr was findet was bzgl. der Überstandshöhe erstmal passt ( war bei mir das größte Problem) . Wenns dann noch Spaß macht, sieht man über eventuelle Unstimmigkeiten wie Farbe oder Rahmenform schnell hinweg!
Viel Glück!


----------



## Drahteseli (18. April 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> 
> ...



Also ich kann empfehlen sich das Trek Lush mal anzusehen.
Ich bin es damals in 15,5" Probe gefahren, hätte es aber eher in 14" genommen. (bin nur 1cm größer)
Mir hatte es mit 120mm aber zu wenig Federweg 
Ist auch ein recht schönes Teil und auch in nicht rosa/lila erhältlich

Das Specialized Rhyme könnte etwas zu hoch sein, aber probieren geht über studieren

Bei meinem ersten Blick in den Liv Katalog dachte ich auch, nein so eins wird es nie und nimmer, alles so Mädchenfarben und ich wollte unbedingt was mit Grün
Nun habe ich es, weil es das einzig passende war und auch noch mehr "Mädchenakzente" in den Anbauteilen gesetzt


----------



## harlekinsrad (18. April 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> ...
> Für meine Freundin suche ich ein Touren/Trail Fully um die 120-140mm Federweg. Eher 120, weil sie sehr wahrscheinlich die 140 nicht ausschöpfen wird.
> ...
> Der Knackpunkt ist ihre Größe, die bei 1,52 liegt mit einer SL von 69.



Willkommen im Club!



XuanV schrieb:


> Interessant wäre noch das Speci Rhyme FSR und das Giant Trance. Das Speci würde von der Größe her bestimmt passenm jedoch gefallen ihr die Rosa/Lila Akzente überhaupt nicht XD, beim Giant bin ich mir nicht sicher. Laut Händler passt es in S. Da werden wir aber noch zusammen zum Händler gehen. Die Liv Reihe von Giant ist in ihren Augen auch nicht wirklich schön anzusehen.
> 
> Was würdet ihr noch empfehlen? Ich bin auch recht mobil und würde für einen Kauf auch eine etwas längere Strecke in Kauf nehmen.
> 
> Besten Dank.



Meine Freundin ist quasi mit den identischen Massen gesegnet, daher kurz und knapp ihre Erfahrungen:
Spezi Rhyme in XS evtl. Nur S getestet, war knapp zu groß.
Spezi Rumor in S ziemlich sicher. M gestestet dito
Giant Trance S wahrscheinlich zu groß. XS würde passen, wird aber nicht in D vertrieben. Wäre der Wunschkandidat gewesen ansonsten...
Giant/Liv Lust in XS passt. S vielleicht noch, aber nicht sinnvoll.
Giant/Liv Intrigue XS passt von der Überstandshöhe, war meiner Freundin aber zu kurz. Fühlte sich "gestaucht".
Alutech Fanes in XS könnte passen (nicht getestet)
Alutech Teibun in XS dito (neue kleinere Rahmengröße seit 2016)
Ghost Lanao evtl




4mate schrieb:


> Gebraucht kaufen. Bei absoluten Anfängern ist der 1. Kauf oft ein Fehlkauf.
> ...


Alternativ einen Bikeurlaub mit Leihrad planen, idealerweise mit einem "heissen Kandidaten". Besser als jede Probefahrt und gibt genug Zeit auf Kleinigkeiten zu achten und evtl anzupassen.



LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Cube WLS Fullies in 13" mal anschauen, da gibt's verschiedene Modelle und die sind sehr klein


Widerspruch ;-) Auf dem Papier ja, aber zumindest das 140mm Sting wird für die Körpergröße vollkommen unpassend sein.  Zu sehen bei Martina
Neben dem zu hohen Oberrohr ist vor allem die Reverb völlig unbenutzbar, da sie sich durch den Knick im Sitzrohr des Rahmens nicht ausreichend niedrig montieren lässt. Im Bild ist die niedrigstmögliche Position zu sehen!


----------



## harlekinsrad (18. April 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> Mein Tyee gefällt ihr schon sehr gut, ist aber zu groß und vollkommen überdimensioniert für sie. Sonst hätte ich das Tyee XS genommen.
> Die Liv Reihe gefällt ihr farblich so überhaupt gar nicht. Mir gefallen sie auch nicht. Die Farbkombination ist in meinen Augen einfach nur grausam... Da müssen wir mal gucken.
> Die Woche schauen wir uns das Rhyme, Rumor, Lapierre X-Control und Giant Trance an. Das Lapierre ist an sich ok, aber mit >14kg ohne Variostütze an sich schon zu schwer.
> 
> Hast du dein Rad mal gewogen @lejunali?



Stimme Dir zu was die Farbkombis bei Liv angeht. Ich persönlich mag auch diese grellen Mehrfarbkombis nicht, allerding sind die Fotos auf der Giant Website auch echt ziemlich unvorteilhaft. In echt sehen die Farben doch schöner aus. Besonders das Intrigue SX, das wird aber wahrscheinlich wieder sehr knapp vom Überstand her.
Außerdem: Wenn die Auswahl soweiso schon so extrem eingeschränkt ist wegen Überstandshöhe, gewünschter Geometrie und Gewicht muß man bei den Farben vielleicht ein Auge zudrücken im Sinne von "form follows function" oder wenns auch unter Matschkleid hässlich bleibt neulackieren lassen. Immernoch günstiger als ein Fully-Massrahmen ;-)
Apropo Gewicht, das sind die Giant/Liv Alurahmen wohl ziemlich gut. Das Lust 2 in XS zB wiegt im Lieferzustand mit vielen billigen schweren Komponenten selbstgewogene 12,7 kg (ohne Pedale). Das Intrigue 2 13,1kg in XS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XuanV (18. April 2016)

@harlekinsrad 

Vielen vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Hat gut weiter geholfen. 

Ich bin mit meiner Freundin am Samstag in Willingen und werden uns dort das Giant Trance in S ausleihen oder ein Liv in XS und eine Tour drehen.
Das ist fix und schon abgeklärt und dann kann ich auch noch berichten, wie es lief.

Das Speci schauen wir uns voraussichtlich am Freitag an.

Laut dem Vermieter würde das Trance in S bei ihr passen. Sehen wir dann.


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> .........
> Laut dem Vermieter würde das Trance in S bei ihr passen. Sehen wir dann....




Die Vermieter bzw. Händler können sich einfach nicht vorstellen  was eine Schrittlänge von ~70cm bedeutet.
Da bin mal auf den Bericht gespannt.

Ich hab ungefähr die gleichen Maße  154,5 cm und 70 SL


----------



## lejunali (19. April 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Vermieter bzw. Händler können sich einfach nicht vorstellen  was eine Schrittlänge von ~70cm bedeutet.
> Da bin mal auf den Bericht gespannt.
> 
> Ich hab ungefähr die gleichen Maße  154,5 cm und 70 SL



Das habe ich leider auch schon erlebt. Eine Schrittlänge von 70 ist ja bei der Größe relativ viel. Das heißt es könnte natürlich von der Überstandshöhe her passen, wobei speziell die Damenmodelle schon eine niedrigere Einstiegshöhe haben. Aber was nutzt es wenn du zwar gut drauf kommst du aber zu gestreckt oder gestaucht sitzt. 

Mir haben einige Radhändler auch gesagt mit meiner Größe (162) sollte ich das Rhyme in M fahren. Dann bin ich glücklicherweise an einen Händler geraten der sich die Sache mit mir angesehen hat und mir anschließend gesagt hat:,, du kannst das M gerne noch Probe fahren aber ich werde es dir nicht verkaufen weil es dir zu groß ist." Im Nachinein bin ich für solch klare Worte extrem dankbar und das S liegt mir extrem gut.
Ich habe dann einfach beim Rhyme eine längere Variostütze verbauen lassen und nun ists für mich perfekt. 

Lasst euch nicht verunsichern, das Gefühl beim Fahrer muss stimmen und das merkt man normalerweise relativ schnell.

Lasst uns dann mal wissen wie es gelaufen ist


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2016)

Ich hab vor 5 Jahren halb Süddeutschland abgegrast und hab damals kaum was zum Probefahren gefunden. Es war grauslich, was mir teilweise angeboten wurde. Daneben gabs aber auch ein paar, die sich richtig Mühe gegeben haben.
Mein Rocky war dann der Treffer  Ich bin froh, dass ich gerade nicht suchen muss


----------



## aibeekey (21. April 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> @harlekinsrad
> 
> Vielen vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Hat gut weiter geholfen.
> 
> ...



XS wird nur kürzer werden aber nicht wirklich niedriger. Es wird sogar effektiv weniger Überstandshöhe bieten, da der tiefe Bogen vom Giant früher ansteigt und zum Steuerrohr geht.

Meine freundin hat bei 70cm SL auch das Trance in S. Perfekt ist es nicht (bzw. MIR wäre es zu wenig Überstand), aber mit das beste, was man für die Schrittlänge bekommen kann. Ich glaube allerdings auch, dass man sich bei 70cm Beinen von dem Gedanken verabschieden muss, dass man ähnliche Schrittfreiheit wie jemand (der Freund zB) auf seinem Bike mit ~85-90cm Beinen hat.


----------



## harlekinsrad (21. April 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> XS wird nur kürzer werden aber nicht wirklich niedriger. Es wird sogar effektiv weniger Überstandshöhe bieten, da der tiefe Bogen vom Giant früher ansteigt und zum Steuerrohr geht.


Vielleicht. Es ist sowieso nie einfach abzuschätzen, wie sich die "Rohrwege" bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen verändern. In dem Zusammenhang ist es vielleicht interessant, dass zumindest die Lust/Intrigue auf der Giant seite in Größe S abgebildet sind. Das wäre doch mal ein Service wenn die Hersteller Fotos von allen Rahmengrößen hätten - eigentlich nicht zuviel verlangt!



marx. schrieb:


> Meine freundin hat bei 70cm SL auch das Trance in S. Perfekt ist es nicht (bzw. MIR wäre es zu wenig Überstand), aber mit das beste, was man für die Schrittlänge bekommen kann.


Solange es Spass macht ist doch alles super. Ist sicherlich auch stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben, der Einsatzart/Ort und dem Fahrkönnen abhängig.



marx. schrieb:


> Ich glaube allerdings auch, dass man sich bei 70cm Beinen von dem Gedanken verabschieden muss, dass man ähnliche Schrittfreiheit wie jemand (der Freund zB) auf seinem Bike mit ~85-90cm Beinen hat.


Ich verstehe was Du meinst, allerdings sehe ich das etwas zwiespältig:
Einerseits möchte man/frau natürlich jetzt das Modell haben und Kompromisse muß man ja beim Radkauf bekanntlich immer eingehen.
Andererseits ist gerade das ein Kompromiss der die Vielseitigkeit stark einschränkt und zu einem "echten" MTB Einsatz weniger gut passt als zu einem Crosser.
Dazu ist das S natürlich auch länger, aber das kann natürlich je nach Körperbau/Vorlieben gut sein.
Die Sitzrohrlänge ist da wahrscheinlich kritischer, da die Bewegungsfreiheit selbst bei abgesenkten Sattel eingeschränkt wird.

-----

Und letztendlich das alles "nur" weil die Hersteller es nicht besser machen *wollen*. Der eine kombiniert XS mit 29" der nächste mit 76cm Überstand und einer vertreibt die kleinen Modelle (existierend, aus dem eigenen Programm) nicht. Alles Aufgrund der fehlenden Nachfrage angeblich. Dass dem nicht so ist sieht man ja hier. 

Wenn jetzt aber die Leute, die eigentlich der Markt für die ganz kleinen Räder wären auch lieber größere Modelle nehmen entsteht leider ein Teufelskreis, da die Hersteller sich darin bestärkt sehen den Markt ja vollkommen richtig abgeschätzt zu haben. Ich finde, dass man mit einem vierstelligen Eurobetrag, dann auch auf ein bisschen "Einfluss" hoffen kann. Denn wenn im Mai alle XS ausverkauft sind quer durch die Marken, dann lernts auch der Letzte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. April 2016)

Meistens wird einem doch eingeredet, dass man "so viel Schrittfreiheit" gar nicht bräuchte. Sowohl beim Händler (der eben das verkaufen will, was er da hat, und das ist meistens nicht XS), als auch hier im IBC Forum. Alles, was über den Absenkweg einer 125mm Remotesattelstütze hinaus geht ist ja angeblich sowieso nicht notwendig.
Viele kaufen ihr erstes Mtb zu groß. Ist mir auch so ergangen. Die Erkenntnis, dass Schrittfreiheit eben doch nur durch mehr Schrittfreiheit zu ersetzen ist, reift dann erst mit der Zeit und auch nur, wenn sich die Vorlieben in die entsprechende Richtung entwickeln. Dasselbe Problem gibt's dann auch noch mit der Steuerrohrhöhe, die meiner Meinung nach bei den kleinen Rahmen auch viel zu hoch ist.
Ganz bösartig wage ich zu behaupten, dass viele Aussagen in Richtung "meine Freundin/Frau fährt halt sehr ängstlich" auch daher kommen, dass die Freundin/Frau einfach ein unpassendes (zu großes) Rad hat und sich deswegen vielleicht aus gutem Grund nicht traut.

Ich persönlich wäre nicht bereit, mich von irgendeiner Vorstellung zu verabschieden. Lieber würde ich zu einem Custom-Hersteller gehen, und mir ein wirklich passendes Rad zusammenbraten lassen. Das ist muss noch nicht mal im finanziellen Ruin enden, wenn man ein Hardtail nimmt.


----------



## aibeekey (21. April 2016)

Ich glaube wichtig sind hier anteilige Werte und keine absoluten Größen.

ich zB habe ein Bike mit 71,4cm Überstand bei Schrittlänge 87cm. Mein Oberrohr ist also knapp 16cm niedriger. Bringen 16cm jemandem, der 100cm Schrittlänge hat genauso viel? Ich bin mir sicher: nein

Gehen wir es also lieber so an: mein Oberrohr ist auf der Höhe von 82% meiner Schrittlänge. Damit komme ich sehr gut klar, das ist mehr als genug Platz.

Für jemanden mit 1m Schrittlänge ergäbe sich somit also ein Überstand von 82cm
Für jemanden mit 70cm Schrittlänge ein Überstand von 57.4cm

So und nun suchen wir mal ein Fahrrad, nein ein Mountainbike, mit 57.4cm Überstandshöhe: schwierig
Klar Custom vielleicht. Aber teuer und ein Hardtail kostet auch Sicherheit und Vertrauen.

Ganz bösartig wage ich zu behaupten, dass viele Aussagen in Richtung "meine Freundin/Frau fährt halt sehr ängstlich" auch daher kommen, dass die Freundin/Frau einfach pauschal ein Hardtail bekommen hat und sich deswegen vielleicht aus gutem Grund nicht traut.
Weil das ganze Forum ja behauptet "hardtail schult die Fahrtechnik" und "jeder sollte mit einem Hardtail beginnen" 

Genauso sehe ich das auch mit Sattelrohrlänge bzw. Länge der Variostütze. 125mm reichen mir nicht wirklich, ich senke meinen Sattel noch weiter ab. 125mm sind für einen Langbeiner prozentual gesehen sogar noch viel weniger (deswegen schreien ja viele nach der 200er moveloc) aber für einen Kurzbeiner prozentual gesehen sehr viel mehr.
Ich vertrete daher auch die Meinung, dass für kleinere Leute kleinere Varios reichen.

Absolute werte sind überall im Bike bereich Schall und Rauch. Es kommt immer auf relative Werte an.
Prinzipiell bin ich aber bei dir. Es gibt zu wenige richtig niedrige Bikes. Vielleicht aber auch deswegen, weil es schlicht schwer umzusetzen ist, das Oberrohr auf unter 60cm zu ziehen.
Das Trek Fuel EX jr kommt auf eine Überstandshöhe von knapp 52cm. Allerdings steht das auch auf 24" Laufrädern und ist für Kinder gedacht.
Hatte ich meiner Freundin damals auch gezeigt. Aber "Kinderfahrrad" und die Farbe waren dann halt auch gleich mal Attribute, die das Ding disqualifiziert haben.

Die Ladies sind teilweise halt auch selber schuld, wenn sie so pingelig sind 
Hätte ich nicht entschieden interveniert, würde jetzt ein Canyon Nerve in XS bei uns stehen. Dabei sieht man auf den ersten Blick, dass sie sich die XS Größe dort auch schenken könnten, so doof ist das Oberrohr für Kurzbeiner


----------



## scylla (21. April 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> So und nun suchen wir mal ein Fahrrad, nein ein Mountainbike, mit 57.4cm Überstandshöhe: schwierig
> Klar Custom vielleicht. Aber teuer und ein Hardtail kostet auch Sicherheit und Vertrauen.



ich sehe das andersrum: auf Federung zu verzichten kostet deutlich weniger Sicherheit und Vertrauen als eine unpassende Geometrie.




marx. schrieb:


> Genauso sehe ich das auch mit Sattelrohrlänge bzw. Länge der Variostütze. 125mm reichen mir nicht wirklich, ich senke meinen Sattel noch weiter ab. 125mm sind für einen Langbeiner prozentual gesehen sogar noch viel weniger (deswegen schreien ja viele nach der 200er moveloc) aber für einen Kurzbeiner prozentual gesehen sehr viel mehr.
> Ich vertrete daher auch die Meinung, dass für kleinere Leute kleinere Varios reichen.



Diese Rechnung verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Was tun wir denn beim Mountainbiken? Wir fahren mit einem Fahrrad über Hindernisse.
Um diese Hindernisse sicher zu überwinden, müssen wir unser Gleichgewicht behalten, wir müssen sie "abfedern". Das tut zum Teil die Federung des Fahrrads und zum deutlich größeren Teil der Mensch. Das Idealbild ist dabei, dass der Oberkörper des Menschen auf dem Fahrrad möglichst ruhig ist, während das Fahrrad "arbeiten" kann. Um das zu bewerkstelligen braucht der Mensch Platz über dem Fahrrad, sonst kann er nichts ausgleichen und nichts abfedern, und das Fahrrad nicht unter sich arbeiten lassen. Wenn man diese Logik weiter verfolgt, ist die Amplitude der Bewegung, die zum "idealen" Überfahren eines Hindernisses notwendig ist, also rein von der Größe des Hindernisses abhängig.
Die Größe des Hindernisses auf dem Boden ist nun eben immer gleich, egal wie groß der Mensch ist, der drüber fährt. Folglich muss der Mensch immer dieselbe Höhe ausgleichen, ganz egal wie groß er ist, und im Endeffekt braucht der Mensch dafür immer gleichviel Platz überm Fahrrad, ganz egal wie groß er ist.
Man kann über eine angepasste Fahrweise vieles ausgleichen. In den 90ern sind die Leute vielleicht mit Starrgabel und Felgenbremsen dort runter gefahren wo wir jetzt mit 180mm Federweg runterbügeln. Trotzdem ist es nicht dasselbe. Nur weil man einen technischen Defizit ausgleichen kann heißt das nicht, dass es egal ist. Bis auf ein paar Puristen oder Leute, die sich das Leben absichtlich schwer machen wollen, behauptet doch heute auch niemand mehr, dass eine Starrgabel "reicht".


----------



## aibeekey (21. April 2016)

Deine Rechnung passt nicht ganz.

Klar sind die Hindernisse für alle gleich hoch. Aber wenn ein mensch mit 1m Schrittlänge eine Kniebeuge macht, kommt sein Hintern locker auf 50cm runter und seine Unterschenkel haben im Knie knapp 90° zum Oberschenkel (Annahme Oberschenkel und Unterschenkel gleich lang)
Ein kleiner Mensch mit 70cm SL müsste dafür auf 20cm runter kommen um 50cm zu Schlucken. Er muss also viel weiter in die Knie gehen, als der große Mensch. Der eingeschlossene Winkel zwischen Oberschenkel und Unterschenkel wird kleiner und damit wird es auch anstrengender wieder hoch zu kommen.

Die Winkel von Knie und Sprunggelenk sind damit komplett anders und um die geht es: Biomechanik.
Wenn die Winkel zu schlecht werden, bringt es nicht mehr viel, wenn man theoretisch noch tiefer runter könnte.

So gesehen haben kleinere Menschen beim Biken halt leider einen Nachteil gegenüber größeren: sie können weniger über dem Bike arbeiten bzw. ist es bei ihnen aufgrund ungünstigerer Winkel gleich mal viel anstrengender, wenn alle sonstigen Gegebenheiten identisch sind.

Bestes beispiel ne hohe Stufe. Zu Fuß. Bergauf. 70cm schaff ich leicht. Meine Freundin müsste da halt hochkraxeln, weil sie weniger "Hub" hat. Die Natur ist nicht fair 

Aber ist doch auch vollkommen egal. Jeder kann sich ja die Stütze kaufen, die er haben mag. Mehr Verstellweg schadet nie 
Außerdem hab ich ja nirgendwo pauschal behauptet, dass 125mm für alle kleineren Menschen reicht. Nur dass sie prinziell weniger brauchen, um den Sattel aus dem Weg zu haben. Ich für meinen Teil hab festgestellt, dass ich bei 87cm Schrittlänge gern um die 170mm hätte. Wenn ich den Sattel so einstelle, stört er mich in keiner Situation.
Beim Sattel ist das meiner Meinung nach so:
-zu hoch = doof
-niedrig genug = perfekt
-noch niedriger -> alles was hier kommt bringt dann ja auch nix mehr. Weil mehr als "aus dem Weg" geht halt nicht


----------



## scylla (21. April 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Er muss also viel weiter in die Knie gehen, als der große Mensch. Der eingeschlossene Winkel zwischen Oberschenkel und Unterschenkel wird kleiner und damit wird es auch anstrengender wieder hoch zu kommen.



Theoretisch richtig. Aber so weit runter in die Hocke, dass man dann "muskuläre Probleme" dabei hätte, sich wieder aufzurichten, kommt man beim Biken ja eh nicht. Spätestens am Hinterreifen ist Schluss 
Extrem tiefe (und damit sehr anstrengende) Hockstellungen sind sowieso eher bei sehr großen Menschen zu beobachten. Die wollen einfach natürlicher Weise ihren Schwerpunkt runter bringen und machen sich klein. Können sie auch, weil sie ja ewig Platz haben überm Fahrrad.

Über welche Stufenhöhen reden wir denn überhaupt, die beim "normalen" Radfahren (also nicht Trialen) so ausgeglichen werden wollen? Ich würde mal behaupten, in schon ordentlichem "All-Mountain" Gelände eher so um die 20-30cm regulär. Mehr nicht. 60cm Stufenhöhe ist schon Laufradgröße, das trauen sich die meisten eh schon nicht mehr, bzw. ist eh über dem was man mit dem Körper vollständig "wegschlucken" könnte. Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit einer tiefen Kniebeuge eines 2m Menschen. Der Vergleich hinkt also etwas.
Trotzdem sind läppische 20-30cm oft schon deutlich mehr als der Platz, den ein wirklich kleiner Mensch über einem Standard-Größe-S Fahrrad zur Verfügung hat.



marx. schrieb:


> Aber ist doch auch vollkommen egal. Jeder kann sich ja die Stütze kaufen, die er haben mag. Mehr Verstellweg schadet nie



Ja, die Welt könnte so schön sein 
Wenn denn für kleine Menschen die Sitzrohrlänge und Überstandshöhe so passend wäre, dass das jeder tun könnte. Womit wir wieder beim Grundproblem wären.


----------



## aibeekey (21. April 2016)

Beim Sitzrohr ist halt nach unten irgendwann Schluß, weil dann der Reifen kommt


----------



## lucie (21. April 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Beim Sitzrohr ist halt nach unten irgendwann Schluß, weil dann der Reifen kommt











Beim Reifen ist Schluss, da das Sitzrohr in solchen Situationen eine sekundäre Rolle spielt. Wichtig ist mir dann, dass ich den Sattel so weit wie möglich absenken kann. Heißt für mich: der Bequemlichkeit halber größtmögliche Absenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze nutzen + in manchen Situationen den Rest der Sattelstütze noch im Rahmenrohr verstecken , ein möglichst kurzes Sattelrohr (bei mir zw. 350 und 380mm bei SL 82cm!). Gleiches gilt für mich für eine nichtverstellbare Stütze - Problem bei kurzen Sitzrohren: bei meiner SL läßt sich eine >400mm Stütze eben nicht mehr ganz versenken, denn beim normalen Pedalieren brauche ich einen großen Sattelauszug und die Mindesteinstecktiefe sollte ja besser nicht unterschritten werden.


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Und letztendlich das alles "nur" weil die Hersteller es nicht besser machen *wollen*. Der eine kombiniert XS mit 29" der nächste mit 76cm Überstand und einer vertreibt die kleinen Modelle (existierend, aus dem eigenen Programm) nicht. Alles Aufgrund der fehlenden Nachfrage angeblich. Dass dem nicht so ist sieht man ja hier.
> .....




Sehe ich auch so 

aber ist es wirklich nicht möglich    was Kleines Gutes Passendes zu entwickeln und anzubieten


----------



## harlekinsrad (22. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Meistens wird einem doch eingeredet, dass man "so viel Schrittfreiheit" gar nicht bräuchte. Sowohl beim Händler (der eben das verkaufen will, was er da hat, und das ist meistens nicht XS), als auch hier im IBC Forum.


Das der Freundliche immer nur unser Bestes will ist klar, aber teilweise glaub ich auch, dass die sich einfach nicht in die Lage versetzten können.
Vielleicht müsste man die erstmal zur "Empathieschulung" schicken, wo die dann auf Rädern mit Überstand = Schrittlänge + 5cm ins Gelände gejagt werden.



marx. schrieb:


> Ich glaube wichtig sind hier anteilige Werte und keine absoluten Größen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Prinzipiell sehe ich das ähnlich, allerdings ist das sehr wahrscheinlich keine proportional Linearität. Das wäre ja auch zu einfach ;-) Aber es hilft auf jeden Fall die Dimensionen in Relation zu setzen. Ich denke, dass das generell ein  vernachlässigter Aspekt beim
MTB ist. Und Händler wollen von sowas natürlich gar nichts wissen, das macht's ja nur komplizierter ohne Profit.



marx. schrieb:


> Ganz bösartig wage ich zu behaupten, dass viele Aussagen in Richtung "meine Freundin/Frau fährt halt sehr ängstlich" auch daher kommen, dass die Freundin/Frau einfach pauschal ein Hardtail bekommen hat und sich deswegen vielleicht aus gutem Grund nicht traut.
> Weil das ganze Forum ja behauptet "hardtail schult die Fahrtechnik" und "jeder sollte mit einem Hardtail beginnen"





scylla schrieb:


> Ganz bösartig wage ich zu behaupten, dass viele Aussagen in Richtung "meine Freundin/Frau fährt halt sehr ängstlich" auch daher kommen, dass die Freundin/Frau einfach ein unpassendes (zu großes) Rad hat und sich deswegen vielleicht aus gutem Grund nicht traut.


Ich denke da muss man sich nicht entscheiden, ist sicher beides richtig. Ein Faktor ist aber vielleicht auch, dass ganz einfach weniger Erfahrung da ist und diese vor allem erst viel später gemacht wurden. Als Kind/Teenager hab ich Sachen gemacht, das würd ich mir heute 3x überlegen. zB einfach unbekannte Trails hinter Leuten hergefahren ohne zu Wissen was kommt nach dem Motto - wenn der olle Knacker auf'm Cannondale das kann kanns nicht so schimm sein...
Meine Freundin hat sowas "natürlich" nie gemacht...
Und im Mittel wird das wohl relativ allgemeingültig sein, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...
Ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine Frage des Alters bei "Erstkontakt" - warum sollte das auch anders sein als beim Ski, Schlittschuh, Musik oder Sprachen.
Ich sehe das positiv, da sieht man wenigstens noch Lernfortschritte ;-)



marx. schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht entschieden interveniert, würde jetzt ein Canyon Nerve in XS bei uns stehen. Dabei sieht man auf den ersten Blick, dass sie sich die XS Größe dort auch schenken könnten, so doof ist das Oberrohr für Kurzbeiner


Canyon ist generell bei XS und XL ziemlich daneben mMn. Und ja die Überstände sind wirklich total daneben...




scylla schrieb:


> ich sehe das andersrum: auf Federung zu verzichten kostet deutlich weniger Sicherheit und Vertrauen als eine unpassende Geometrie.
> 
> Diese Rechnung verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
> Was tun wir denn beim Mountainbiken? Wir fahren mit einem Fahrrad über Hindernisse.
> ...


Ja. Stimmt, aber ;-)
Ein kleinerer Mensch hat nunmal weniger Gliederlänge zum Ausgleichen zur Verfügung. Deshalb kann derselbe Trail einfach unterschiedliches Fahrkönnen erforderlich machen je nach Körperbau und natürlich Fahrrad.
Da schliesst sich der Kreis wieder, denn damit ein Rad 150/69 passt machen 26" (evtl 24"), niediger Überstand, kurzes Sitzrohr Sinn, bei einem 2m/98cm Mensch sind 29er sicher nichtganz verkehrt. Mit der Konsequenz, dass das eine Rad einfacher ums Eck kommt und das andere leichter übers Eck. Da die Branche eher auf den Durchschnitt 18x/8x zielt, hat dieser die Wahl und kann sich den besten Kompromiss aussuchen. Abgesehen von 24" kann ich bis 29+ alles sinnvoll Fahren je nach Einsatzgebiet mit 188/88.
Bei 150/69 sehen 27,5 schon mindestens so groß aus wie 29 bei mir. So gesehen fehlt eigentlich noch eine Laufradröße zwischen 24" und 26" ;-)


marx. schrieb:


> So gesehen haben kleinere Menschen beim Biken halt leider einen Nachteil gegenüber größeren: sie können weniger über dem Bike arbeiten bzw. ist es bei ihnen aufgrund ungünstigerer Winkel gleich mal viel anstrengender, wenn alle sonstigen Gegebenheiten identisch sind.
> 
> Bestes beispiel ne hohe Stufe. Zu Fuß. Bergauf. 70cm schaff ich leicht. Meine Freundin müsste da halt hochkraxeln, weil sie weniger "Hub" hat. Die Natur ist nicht fair


Haha, genau das kenn ich auch. Was für mich noch T2 ist ist bei ihr schon T3+ usw. Ist ja auch überall sonst so. Bei der Küchenplanung haben wir auch auf unterschiedliche Arbeitshöhen geachtet.
Alles ist relativ, ich kenne jemanden der schafft die Anforderungen des Sportabzeichens im Hochsprung ohne zu springen weil seine Schrittlänge größer ist.


----------



## harlekinsrad (22. April 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Beim Reifen ist Schluss, da das Sitzrohr in solchen Situationen eine sekundäre Rolle spielt.



Wichtig ist mir dann, dass ich den Sattel so weit wie möglich absenken kann. Heißt für mich: der Bequemlichkeit halber größtmögliche Absenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze nutzen + in manchen Situationen den Rest der Sattelstütze noch im Rahmenrohr verstecken , ein möglichst kurzes Sattelrohr (bei mir zw. 350 und 380mm bei SL 82cm!). Gleiches gilt für mich für eine nichtverstellbare Stütze -* Problem bei kurzen Sitzrohren: bei meiner SL läßt sich eine >400mm Stütze eben nicht mehr ganz versenke*n, denn beim normalen Pedalieren brauche ich einen großen Sattelauszug und die Mindesteinstecktiefe sollte ja besser nicht unterschritten werden. [/QUOTE]
Zusätzlich haben viel Fully-Rahmen auch noch einen Knick im Sitzrohr, so dass nur 15-20cm gerade sind. Lustig ist es wenn sowas dann mit normaler Stütze ausgeliefert wird.
Da hat man dann die Wahl entweder Pedaliereffizienz oder Bewegungsfreiheit oder man muss den Sattel samt Stütze komplett rausziehen für die Abfahrt 
Es ist wirklich erstaunlich wie viele Konstruktionsfehler sich bei den kleinen Rahmen einschleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. April 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Ich denke da muss man sich nicht entscheiden, ist sicher beides richtig.



Ich habe halt schon mehrfach hier und auch anderswo von Leuten gehört, die an einem passenden Hardtail (vorwiegend die Sorte mit vorne viel Federweg drin und fehlerverzeihender Geometrie) viel Spaß hatten und damit auf einmal Sachen fahren, die sie sich mit ihrem Fully teils nicht getraut haben. Und die dann festgestellt haben, dass sie den Federweg hinten gar nicht vermissen, so lange die Geometrie stimmt.

Klar, sehr viele Leute trauen sich andersrum mit einem Fully auf einmal mehr als mit ihrem vorigen Hardtail. Da darf man aber nicht außer Acht lassen, dass da der Vergleich oft zwischen einem abfahrtsorientierten Fully und einem CC/Touren-Hardtail gezogen wird. Eben etwas, wo sowohl der Federweg als auch die Geometrie das Hardtail benachteiligen.

Leider muss man sich als kleiner Mensch eben doch manchmal entscheiden. Z.B. wenn man mit einem Maßrahmen von der Geometrie her besser aufgehoben wäre, aber ein Maßrahmen in der Ausführung "Fully" zu teuer ist. Oder wenn die benötigte geringe Rahmengröße es fast unmöglich macht, bei angemessen tiefem Sitzrohr und Oberrohr noch einen Dämpfer und die zugehörige Hebelage im Rahmendreieck unterzubringen. In dem Fall würde ich mich immer klar für eine gute Geometrie und im Zweifelsfall eben gegen den Heckfederweg entscheiden.


----------



## harlekinsrad (22. April 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so
> 
> aber ist es wirklich nicht möglich    was Kleines Gutes Passendes zu entwickeln und anzubieten



Ich behaupte, dass das möglich sein muss! 
Bei den Hardtails scheiterts momentan nur daran, dass die "Enduro Spezialisten" Teile nicht in den kleinen Größen angeboten werden. Wiedermal "Markt".

Bei den Fully ist das natürlich konstruktiv schon eine Herausforderung, aber möglich ist es. Giant/Liv, Alutech, Spezi und evtl noch ein paar gehen ja in die richtige Richtung. Aber wenn natürlich alles unter 27,5" als absolut unverkäuflich angesehen wird ist es natürlich auch schwerer...


----------



## scylla (22. April 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, dass das möglich sein muss!



ich auch. Ich glaube die Empathieschulung für Bikehersteller könnte viel bewirken. Die würden sich mit so einem Fahrrad, über dem sie im Flachen nur knapp drüber stehen könnten, wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf die Wiese hinterm Haus trauen 



harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Bei den Hardtails scheiterts momentan nur daran, dass die "Enduro Spezialisten" Teile nicht in den kleinen Größen angeboten werden. Wiedermal "Markt".



On-One bietet z.B. mit dem 456 Evo ein schönes Enduro-Hardtail in Größe 14'' an. Das haben auch ein paar nicht ganz so groß gewachsene Ladies hier aus dem Forum, und ich habe bisher nur positives darüber gelesen. 
Auch bei Ragley gibt es diverse Rahmen (Bluepig, Piglet, Marley) mit schöner abfahrtsorientierter Geometrie in der kleinen Größe 14''.

Wer noch kleinere Rahmen braucht, für den wäre dann ein Custom-Rahmen das Mittel der Wahl. Bei einem Hardtailrahmen ist das nicht zwingend teurer als ein evtl geometrisch weniger gut passender Fullyrahmen von der Stange.


----------



## harlekinsrad (22. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich habe halt schon mehrfach hier und auch anderswo von Leuten gehört, die an einem passenden Hardtail (vorwiegend die Sorte mit vorne viel Federweg drin und fehlerverzeihender Geometrie) viel Spaß hatten und damit auf einmal Sachen fahren, die sie sich mit ihrem Fully teils nicht getraut haben. Und die dann festgestellt haben, dass sie den Federweg hinten gar nicht vermissen, so lange die Geometrie stimmt.
> 
> Klar, sehr viele Leute trauen sich andersrum mit einem Fully auf einmal mehr als mit ihrem vorigen Hardtail. Da darf man aber nicht außer Acht lassen, dass da der Vergleich oft zwischen einem abfahrtsorientierten Fully und einem CC/Touren-Hardtail gezogen wird. Eben etwas, wo sowohl der Federweg als auch die Geometrie das Hardtail benachteiligen.
> 
> Leider muss man sich als kleiner Mensch eben doch manchmal entscheiden. Z.B. wenn man mit einem Maßrahmen von der Geometrie her besser aufgehoben wäre, aber ein Maßrahmen in der Ausführung "Fully" zu teuer ist. Oder wenn die benötigte geringe Rahmengröße es fast unmöglich macht, bei angemessen tiefem Sitzrohr und Oberrohr noch einen Dämpfer und die zugehörige Hebelage im Rahmendreieck unterzubringen. In dem Fall würde ich mich immer klar für eine gute Geometrie und im Zweifelsfall eben gegen den Heckfederweg entscheiden.



Das Problem ist, dass man bei den Hardtails bei 150/69 ja auch nicht wirklich was von der Stange findet. Hardtail hätte ja ansonsten durchaus auch die Vorteile 
+günstiger
+Wartung
+Gewicht

Bei den Fullys ist es halt so, dass die Rahmen für 18"-20" RH ausgelegt werden und dann nach oben und unten "angepasst". Ist ja schon besser geworden, mit 27,5" statt 29" bei XS bei manchen Modellen und wenigstens einer 165mm Kurbel statt 175mm.
Aber letztendlich ist das genauso unglücklich wie aus einem Standardauto, das auf Verbrennerkomponenten ausgelegt ist, einen E-Golf zu machen.
Konsequenterweise müsste man so etwas von Grund auf auf die Anforderungen auslegen inkl. Anbauteile. Evtl beim Fully hinten ein 24", falls 26" nicht mit dem gewünschten Federweg machbar ist.

Es fehlt halt der Innovationsgeist in dem Bereich. Prinzipiell ist auch bei 60cm Überstandshöhe Platz für einen Dämpfer.


----------



## scylla (22. April 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man bei den Hardtails bei 150/69 ja auch nicht wirklich was von der Stange findet. Hardtail hätte ja ansonsten durchaus auch die Vorteile
> +günstiger
> +Wartung
> +Gewicht



+ die Tretlagerhöhe kann bei gleicher effektiver Bodenfreiheit (im Sag mit aufsitzendem Fahrer) geringer sein, wodurch die Überstandshöhe etwas besser werden kann

Wie gesagt, bei 150/69 würde ich zum Rahmenbauer laufen und mir einen Custom-Rahmen anfertigen lassen, der dann wirklich gut passt. Z.B. IM Sporträder hat einen ganz guten Ruf.


----------



## harlekinsrad (22. April 2016)

Zitat von harlekinsrad: ↑
Ich behaupte, dass das möglich sein muss!



scylla schrieb:


> ich auch. Ich glaube die Empathieschulung für Bikehersteller könnte viel bewirken. Die würden sich mit so einem Fahrrad, über dem sie im Flachen nur knapp drüber stehen könnten, wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf die Wiese hinterm Haus trauen


Wär bestimmt "interessant". Und vor allem mit einem guten Lerneffekt.



scylla schrieb:


> On-One bietet z.B. mit dem 456 Evo ein schönes Enduro-Hardtail in Größe 14'' an. Das haben auch ein paar nicht ganz so groß gewachsene Ladies hier aus dem Forum, und ich habe bisher nur positives darüber gelesen.
> Auch bei Ragley gibt es diverse Rahmen (Bluepig, Piglet, Marley) mit schöner abfahrtsorientierter Geometrie in der kleinen Größe 14''.



Alles schöne Rahmen, allerdings wegen des geraden Oberrohrs auch eher hoch. OnOne gibt zB für das 456 Evo bei 14" eine Überstandshöhe von 74,4cm an. 
Ragley gibt kein Standover an, und die Fotos sind eher nicht von 14", aber erfahrungsgemäß ist die Kombination aus 35,5cm Sitzrohr, 27,5" und 150mm Forke nicht sehr vielversprechend bei geradem Oberrohr. Leider.
Wäre aber natürlich an Fotos und oder genaueren Maßen sehr interessiert.



scylla schrieb:


> Wer noch kleinere Rahmen braucht, für den wäre dann ein Custom-Rahmen das Mittel der Wahl. Bei einem Hardtailrahmen ist das nicht zwingend teurer als ein evtl geometrisch weniger gut passender Fullyrahmen von der Stange.



Ja, allerdings ist das ja wieder Äpfel und Birnen bzw Pest und Cholera ;-)
Ich denke auch, dass ein Maßrahmen als "Einstieg" erst Recht Nachteile hat, dann lieber erstmal etwas nicht 100% von der Stange oder Gebrauchtes und Vorlieben ausloten. Maßrahmen ist ja nicht nur finanzieller Aufwand und Erfahrung mit 3+verschiedenen MTBs hilft bei der Einschätzung was man will. 
Ein "Fehlkauf" den man mit Verlust weiterverkauft ist vermutlich immer noch günstiger als zB ein Leihrad und das ist die einzige andere Möglichkeit Erfahrung zu sammeln...
Gilt natürlich nicht wenn man schon 100% weiß was man will, wo man fährt, was man kann usw.


----------



## scylla (22. April 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings ist das ja wieder Äpfel und Birnen bzw Pest und Cholera ;-)
> Ich denke auch, dass ein Maßrahmen als "Einstieg" erst Recht Nachteile hat, dann lieber erstmal etwas nicht 100% von der Stange oder Gebrauchtes und Vorlieben ausloten. Maßrahmen ist ja nicht nur finanzieller Aufwand und Erfahrung mit 3+verschiedenen MTBs hilft bei der Einschätzung was man will.
> Ein "Fehlkauf" den man mit Verlust weiterverkauft ist vermutlich immer noch günstiger als zB ein Leihrad und das ist die einzige andere Möglichkeit Erfahrung zu sammeln...
> Gilt natürlich nicht wenn man schon 100% weiß was man will, wo man fährt, was man kann usw.



Das stimmt sicherlich, dass ein Custom-Rahmen als erstes Mtb "mutig" ist.
Allerdings glaube ich, dass ein Rahmenbauer mit genügend Erfahrung da auch sehr gut beraten kann, und einen Rahmen auch an einen unerfahrenen Kunden anpassen kann. Nichts anderes machen ja auch die großen Hersteller, sie bauen Rahmen aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung, nur eben nicht auf einen individuellen Menschen angepasst sondern auf einen Durchschnitt. 
Von den Winkeln her kann man sich dabei ja an einem klassischen Trailbike von der Stange orientieren, und muss dann nur noch die Körpermaße berücksichtigen, also Oberrohrlänge, Sitzrohrlänge, Überstand anpassen. Auch so ein Rad würde man im Zweifelsfall wieder verkauft bekommen, gerade hier im Ladies-Forum wo einige Leute kleine Räder suchen. 
Der finanzielle Aufwand ist dabei gar nicht so groß. IM Sporträder gibt z.B. auf der Website für einen "ACE Rahmen" 550€ an, ohne Aufpreis für die Custom-Option. Klar, das ist jetzt ein 4X Rahmen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass man mit einem Standard-Hardtail wesentlich über diesem Preis landet, falls man keine ganz besonderen Wünsche wie spezielle Ausfallenden etc hat.


----------



## harlekinsrad (22. April 2016)

Stimmt, das ist ein guter Preis. Und ich denke auch, dass sich das weiterverkaufen läßt, sofern man das bei einem Maßrahmen übers Herz bringt ;-)
Bei uns ist die Entscheidung eh, gefallen. War der klassische "Draufsitzen-Passt-Will-ich" Effekt. Der niedrige Überstand hat dabei eine große Rolle gespielt. Dazu kam ein attraktiver Preis...ist sicherlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber sie ist happy und wenn uns irgendwann etwas passenderes vor die Flinte laufen sollte, müssen wir halt gucken. 
Wird momentan noch einiges angepasst, weil die Ausstattung teilweise mies ist (kommt dann bei mir an ein Rad  oder wird verkauft), aber "out of the box" passt es schon wirklich gut und macht ihr Spass.


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. April 2016)

Kona Process 134 hat mit seinem sehr tiefen OR Standover=65 bei (fast geradem) 40.5er Sitzrohr in 27.5". Kennt eigentlich jemand Fullyrahmen fuer Erwachsene mit noch günstigeren Verhaeltnis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> In dem Fall würde ich mich immer klar für eine gute Geometrie und im Zweifelsfall eben gegen den Heckfederweg entscheiden.


 
Ja und deswegen habe ich gegen alle Vernunft (aus anderen Gründen) diese Woche Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und mir von Kalle ein Argon AM in XS anpassen lassen, anstelle des ursprünglich ins Auge gefassten ION-GPI. Für einen Gabelfederweg von 160 mm und 26" Laufräder ausgelegt. Da kam immerhin noch ein Überstand von 68,15 cm bei rum und auch ansonsten für mich passende Maße hinsichtlich Oberrohrlänge, ect.. Allerdings habe ich noch eine relativ komfortable Schrittlänge von 74 cm ohne Schuhe bei 161 cm Körperlänge.
Habe die letzten Monate festgestellt, dass man auch mit einem komplett starren Bike verdammt viel fahren kann (die momentane "schlimmer kann-es-eh-nicht-werden-Einstellung" hilft allerdings). Da sind teilweise Sachen dabei, die ich mich vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht mal mit nem Fully getraut hätte. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie sich dieses Hardtail bewegen lässt. Wird zumindest die Handgelenke schonen.


----------



## harlekinsrad (23. April 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Kona Process 134 hat mit seinem sehr tiefen OR Standover=65 bei (fast geradem) 40.5er Sitzrohr in 27.5". Kennt eigentlich jemand Fullyrahmen fuer Erwachsene mit noch günstigeren Verhaeltnis?



Stimmt, das gibts es sogar noch kleiner mit 34,5cm Sitzrohr, allerdings weiß ich nicht wo die den Überstand messen? Weißt Du da genaueres, bzw kannst nachmessen oder hast ein Foto?


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ich auch. Ich glaube die Empathieschulung für Bikehersteller könnte viel bewirken. Die würden sich mit so einem Fahrrad, über dem sie im Flachen nur knapp drüber stehen könnten, wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf die Wiese hinterm Haus trauen ....



 da will ich dabei sein 




scylla schrieb:


> ....
> Wer noch kleinere Rahmen braucht, für den wäre dann ein Custom-Rahmen das Mittel der Wahl. Bei einem Hardtailrahmen ist das nicht zwingend teurer als ein evtl geometrisch weniger gut passender Fullyrahmen von der Stange.



Wär ja nur mal wieder ein kleiner finanzieller Nachteil, der zu den ganzen anderen Unannehmlichkeiten dazukommt. Probefahren scheidet so gut wie aus


----------



## mtbbee (23. April 2016)

Nur mal zum Thema Federweg/Hardtail: Dann scheint es den meisten anders zu gehen als mir: ich komme mit mehr Federweg ganz andere Passagen hoch und runter (könnte aber auch an der besseren/passenderen Geo liegen) als mit dem Hardtail welches ein Mini-Sitzrohr hat. Hinzu noch der gewonnene Komfort. Ich liebe beispielsweise Wurzelpassagen. Allerdings muss man mit mehr Federweg auch mehr Bergauf Energie investieren. Mit 1,66m kann ich zum Glück noch Standard Rahmen fahren auf denem ich mich wohl fühle.
Wenn das Sitzrohr bzw. die OR Höhe grenzwertig ist, sollte man auf unkritischen Pfaden die Absteigetechniken üben: übers Rad laufen, zur Seite abspringen, nach hinten absteigen (wäre eh gut wenn mans kann)
Mehr Federweg scheint bei mir fehlende Fahrtechnik auszugleichen


----------



## XuanV (23. April 2016)

So, ich bin heute mit meiner Freundin, einem Kumpel und seiner Freundin in Willingen gefahren und wir haben uns das Giant Trance 2 LTD in S geliehen.

Anfangs sei gesagt, dass meine Freundin davor noch nie auf einem MTB saß und es für sie ziemlich ungewohnt war. Sind erst mal nur die Straße rauf und runter gefahren, damit sie mal ein bisschen Gespür für das Rad bekommt und die Bremse, Schaltung, Variostütze etc.

Die 100mm Hub sind definitiv zu viel. Auch tritt sie sehr stark von hinten. Sattel so weit es ging nach vorne und das hat immer noch nicht hin gehauen. Sie hat sich zwar im Laufe des Tages schon sehr wohl gefühlt, aber ihr fehlt auch der Vergleich zu anderen kleinen Größen.

Zu lang finde ich es auch.

Auf dem Giant Intrigue in XS saß sie auch kurz, aber das war sehr sehr ähnlich zum Trance.

Die Überstandshöhe war für sie gut.

Anbei ein paar Bilder, damit ihr das mal seht:


   

Als nächstes kommt das Speci Rhyme in XS. Alleine von den Geometriedaten passt das doch eher.

Trotzdem hatten wir alle viel Spaß und sie findet gefallen am MTB.


----------



## aibeekey (24. April 2016)

Punkt 1: wieviel sag hat das Bike auf dem Bild denn hinten? Viel zu viel so wie das für mich aussieht

Punkt 2: sie sitzt viel zu aufrecht und auf mich wirkt es zu kurz. Spacer über den Vorbau, evtl noch ein flatbar dazu und einen Ticken länger dürfte das Bike auch sein.

Punkt 1 sorgt dafür, dass Punkt 2 noch kürzer/höher rüber kommt, als das rad vermutlich in echt war.
Aber die spacer unter dem Vorbau müssen in jedem Fall weg. Sonst is das vorne zu hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XuanV (24. April 2016)

Danke für deinen Input.



marx. schrieb:


> Punkt 1: wieviel sag hat das Bike auf dem Bild denn hinten? Viel zu viel so wie das für mich aussieht



Ca. 20% Sag. Habe meine Dämpferpumpe dabei gehabt.

Danke für deinen Input.



marx. schrieb:


> Punkt 2: sie sitzt viel zu aufrecht und auf mich wirkt es zu kurz. Spacer über den Vorbau, evtl noch ein flatbar dazu und einen Ticken länger dürfte das Bike auch sein.



Schau dir mal bitte den Sattel in Bild 3 an. Den habe ich so weit es geht nach vorne geschoben, damit sie überhaupt anständig in die Pedale treten kann.

Vorher sah das so aus mit Pedalachse und Knielot:

 

Spacer wollte ich nicht entfernen bei einem Leihbike. Weiß nicht wie sich das verhält am Leihbike zu schrauben.
Der Lenker war generell zu hoch und der Sattel zu niedrig. Lenkerüberhöhung von ca.2-3cm hatten wir.

Es kommen noch andere Termine, wo wir uns Räder ausleihen und dann fahren. Dann frage ich aber auch direkt nach, ob man die Spacer dann entfernen kann, damit es passt.


----------



## aibeekey (24. April 2016)

Aufrecht sitzen hat ja aber nix mit dem Knie lot zu tun. Letzteres stellt man so ein, wie es soll. Und wenn man dann zu aufrecht sitzt, muss man an Vorbau oder reach arbeiten.

Beim größeren Rahmen müsstest du den Sattel genauso vor schieben. Die Winkel ändern sich bei giant über die Größen ja nicht meines Wissens nach. Wird nur länger das Rohr.

Aber nur meine Einschätzung, ich finde es sieht zu kurz aus. Kann ja auch sein, dass sie es genau so gern hat. 

Das mit dem sag verwundert mich hingegen sehr. Schaut aus wie 50% oder so finde ich 

Aber die spacer machen viel aus. Vielleicht kannst du die ja nächstes Mal noch umbauen (evtl vorher nachfragen?)
Ist ja in 2 Minuten gemacht


----------



## XuanV (24. April 2016)

Naja, sie saß gestreckter, als der Sattel weiter hinten war und sie weiter vom Lenker entfernt war und somit der Reach auch länger wird.

Die übrigen Komponenten hatten ihr restliches getan mit Vorbaulänge und Spacer.
Sie hat sich auch so subjektiv sicherer gefühlt.

Sieht der SAG so brutal aus?  Hatte extrem wenig luft drin, damit sich da überhaupt was tut beim SAG und sie überhaupt einfedert beim stehen und sitzen.

Rahmen wird eher n ticken kleiner als größer.


----------



## Martina H. (24. April 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ... und mir von Kalle ein Argon AM in XS...



Willkommen bei den Hardtailern 

Pinion? Gates?


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. April 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Willkommen bei den Hardtailern
> Pinion? Gates?


 
Ja. P 1.18 und Gates. Wenn schon, denn schon. Zumal als alter Getriebefahrer. Aber he, ich fahre seit fast 9 Monaten komplett starr. Hat auch was. Das Helius fristet derzeit ein Schattendasein, auch wenn ich es nicht hergeben würde, so lange ich noch fahren kann.


----------



## harlekinsrad (25. April 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Input.
> 
> Ca. 20% Sag. Habe meine Dämpferpumpe dabei gehabt.
> 
> ...


Das komplett über den Sattel zu machen verkürzt den Reach natürlich. Die andere Möglichkeit ist eine kürzere Kurbel...das macht von Haus aus aber von den großen Herstellern nur Specialized bisher soweit ich weiß.
Hast du evtl auch noch ein Bild ohne Fahrerin?


----------



## XuanV (25. April 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Das komplett über den Sattel zu machen verkürzt den Reach natürlich. Die andere Möglichkeit ist eine kürzere Kurbel...das macht von Haus aus aber von den großen Herstellern nur Specialized bisher soweit ich weiß.
> Hast du evtl auch noch ein Bild ohne Fahrerin?



Die Kurbel war 170 lang. Specialized hat eine 165er Kurbel bei den Frauenmodellen.

Ein Bild ohne Fahrerin habe ich nicht. Eine Freundin hat aber ein Giant Trance in S bestellt und dann mach ich Bilder von ihrem Fahrrad.


----------



## BittersweetBR (25. April 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Entscheidung eh, gefallen. War der klassische "Draufsitzen-Passt-Will-ich" Effekt.


Was ist es denn jetzt geworden? Ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen.


----------



## harlekinsrad (25. April 2016)

BittersweetBR schrieb:


> Was ist es denn jetzt geworden? Ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen.



Schon lustig, dass es das Rad geworden ist, das mit Abstand die größte Ablehnung am Bildschirm abbekommen hat. Irgendwas im Sinne von "ihhhhh - tussig", aber es hat halt gepasst und es ist angenehm niedrig.



Spoiler: Vorsicht - farbig







Giant/Liv Lust 2 in XS mit riesigen 27,5" Rädern ;-)


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2016)

Ja sieht einfach komisch aus die 27,5er  

Wie hoch ist denn Tretlagerhöhe? Muss mal mit meinem vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2016)

@harlekinsrad 

Album?


----------



## harlekinsrad (26. April 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ja sieht einfach komisch aus die 27,5er
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn Tretlagerhöhe? Muss mal mit meinem vergleichen.



Im gezeigten unbelasteten Auslieferungszustand ca 31,5cm, also ca 35mm Tretlagerabsenkung. Wird sich aber noch leicht verändern ;-)



Martina H. schrieb:


> @harlekinsrad
> 
> Album?



Gerne, kann aber die Tage auch nochmal ein Bild auf ebenerem Untergrund, von der "richtigen" Seite und in nicht schief machen ;-)


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2016)

Prima, und die Daten zum Bike bitte möglichst so, wie die Anderen


----------



## 666steve666 (13. Mai 2016)

Cube Super HPC 140 als 29er 
Mit 1,58m top zu fahren. Die 29er Laufräder geben Laufruhe und in Verbindung mit 140mm Federweg kaum zu toppen in punkto Fahrsicherheit.
Eine Freundin ist eher zurückhaltend, was schwierige Trails angeht und jetzt fährt sie sie mit richtig Spaß


----------



## XuanV (16. Mai 2016)

Kurzes Update von mir.

Meine Freundin hat nun ein Rumor in S, das hat ihr am besten gepasst und da hat sie sich wohl drauf gefühlt.
Das Rhyme war zu groß und die Liv Reihe war so lala

Eine Variostütze kommt noch rein, wird aber schwierig, weil ich durch die Einbaulänge eingeschränkt bin. Wird wohl eine KS mit 300er Länge und einem Hub von 75. Eventuell passt auch eine mit 100er Hub und 335 Länge.


----------



## lejunali (16. Mai 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> Kurzes Update von mir.
> 
> Meine Freundin hat nun ein Rumor in S, das hat ihr am besten gepasst und da hat sie sich wohl drauf gefühlt.
> Das Rhyme war zu groß und die Liv Reihe war so lala
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch & willkommen in der Speci Familie 
Bei meinem Rhyme war vorher auch eine 75 er drin und habe sie durch eine 100 er tauschen lassen. Aber ich hatte bei der 75 er oben noch so viel Platz, dass sich die 100 er ausging und mir nun auch reicht ( SL 76) . Der Knick unten dürfte das Problem sein oder?
Rein von der Optik, wenn das die richtige Sattelhöhe auf dem Bild ist würde ich sagen dass die 75 er eig passen müsste?

Hier mal ein vorher-nachher Bild


----------



## XuanV (16. Mai 2016)

lejunali schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch & willkommen in der Speci Familie
> Bei meinem Rhyme war vorher auch eine 75 er drin und habe sie durch eine 100 er tauschen lassen. Aber ich hatte bei der 75 er oben noch so viel Platz, dass sich die 100 er ausging und mir nun auch reicht ( SL 76) . Der Knick unten dürfte das Problem sein oder?
> Rein von der Optik, wenn das die richtige Sattelhöhe auf dem Bild ist würde ich sagen dass die 75 er eig passen müsste?
> 
> Hier mal ein vorher-nachher Bild



Ja, der Knick ist das Problem mit der Einstecktiefe.

Die Stütze kann maximal 17 cm raus schauen und die Einstecktiefe liegt bei ca 16 cm bis zum Knick. Gesamtlänge der Commandpost mit 75er Hub liegt bei 340mm, das ist schon knapp, also Gesamtlänge muss eigentlich unter 330mm liegen.

Die KS gibt es mit 300 Länge oder 335 mit 100er Hub. Werde mal die KS von einer Freundin einbauen und schauen, ob das so funktioniert.

SL meiner Freundin liegt bei 69.


----------



## lejunali (17. Mai 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> Ja, der Knick ist das Problem mit der Einstecktiefe.
> 
> Die Stütze kann maximal 17 cm raus schauen und die Einstecktiefe liegt bei ca 16 cm bis zum Knick. Gesamtlänge der Commandpost mit 75er Hub liegt bei 340mm, das ist schon knapp, also Gesamtlänge muss eigentlich unter 330mm liegen.
> 
> ...



Ja die commandpost ist ziemlich lang, da ist auch die 100 er bei mir jetzt echt an der Grenze. Hab ewig gerechnet und überlegt ob das klappt. Im nachinein bin ich über den Tausch echt froh, die 75er hab ich hald trotz voller Absenkung immer noch zwischen den Beinen gehabt. Ich versteh auch nicht wieso das Stumpi in S eine 100 er verbaut hat und das ryhme in XS als auch in der S Version die 75er. Ich bin zwar klein aber auch kein Zwerg. Der Händler meinte auch er tauscht andauernd beim S-Modell. Nunja

Ich denke deiner Freundin sollten ohne sie gesehen zu haben aber ausgehend von der Schrittlänge die 75 er mal ausreichen.. Ein bisschen Luft soll ja auch noch sein und alleine von rechnerischen Seite her wird die 100 er arg knapp. Aber Ist ja super wenn du es testen kannst und danach weißt du mehr. Verlegst du die Leitung dann innerhalb ?


----------



## XuanV (17. Mai 2016)

Die 75er wird trotzdem knapp. An sich ist sie 1-2 cm zu lang, wenn sie komplett versenkt ist. 

Wenn es geht dann verlege ich das aber intern, wobei halt intern/extern auch gehen würde. 

Dann geht das Kabel zum Oberrohr wo der Dämpfer ist rein und kommt dann am Steuerrohr wieder raus. 

Mal schauen was es wird. Erst mal muss meine Freundin fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lejunali (17. Mai 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> Die 75er wird trotzdem knapp. An sich ist sie 1-2 cm zu lang, wenn sie komplett versenkt ist.
> 
> Wenn es geht dann verlege ich das aber intern, wobei halt intern/extern auch gehen würde.
> 
> ...



Ja knapp wird sie schon- aber es besteht mit der KS immer noch Hoffnung. mit der Command Post hätte man da überhaupt keine Chance.

Was meinst du damit sie muss erstmal fahren? Den ersten Ausflug sozusagen?


----------



## XuanV (17. Mai 2016)

Genau, den ersten richtigen Ausflug. 
Für sie ist so eine hohe Sattelposition komplett neu, weil sie vorher nur Stadträder gefahren ist. 

Eventuell kann der Sattel auch noch höher.


----------



## lejunali (17. Mai 2016)

XuanV schrieb:


> Genau, den ersten richtigen Ausflug.
> Für sie ist so eine hohe Sattelposition komplett neu, weil sie vorher nur Stadträder gefahren ist.
> 
> Eventuell kann der Sattel auch noch höher.



achso- Ja dann nichts wie rauf und ausgiebig testen! Ich dachte das auf dem Bild sei schon die finale Position. Ich hatte meine perfekte Sattelposition auch noch nicht beim ersten Ausflug gehabt- ist eben doch von Rad zu Rad unterschiedlich. Also lasst euch Zeit - die vario kann immer noch rein gemacht werden. Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## XuanV (17. Mai 2016)

lejunali schrieb:


> achso- Ja dann nichts wie rauf und ausgiebig testen! Ich dachte das auf dem Bild sei schon die finale Position. Ich hatte meine perfekte Sattelposition auch noch nicht beim ersten Ausflug gehabt- ist eben doch von Rad zu Rad unterschiedlich. Also lasst euch Zeit - die vario kann immer noch rein gemacht werden. Viel Spaß damit!!


Danke. 

Vario ist auch für den Anfang absolut kein muss, aber für später schön komfortabel. 

Spätestens für Saalbach sollte aber eine kommen im August.


----------



## nollak (19. Mai 2016)

Ich häng mich hier mal mit rein in der Hoffnung kleine Downhill Rahmen zu finden. 
Suche momentan für meine Freundin (160cm) einen Downhill Rahmen. In erster Linie geht es wirklich mal um eine passende Größe am Gewicht kann durch die Anbauteile ja noch ein wenig gedreht werden.

Gibts da was, bzw. welcher Hersteller baut kleinere Rahmen. So spontan fällt mir da nur Commencal ein, auf einem Solid Strike Flare hat sie in Winterberg gesessen allerdings war ihr das ein wenig zu hoch.


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2016)

Muss es ein richtiger DH-Rahmen sein, also mit 200mm Doppelbrücke vorne?
Ansonsten hätte ich gesagt: Fanes in XS "missbrauchen". Schwer wird sie wahrscheinlich eh nicht sein, und ne Doppelbrücke könnte ihr bei der Körpergröße vorne eh zu hoch sein (Stack).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (19. Mai 2016)

Sieht fährt schon ein Capra in S, was aber im verblockten leicht zu hoch ist (sprich funktioniert grad so). Da wir immer mehr im Bikepark sind und sie auch eher die ruppigen DH Strecken mag sollte da was passenderes her mit etwas mehr Federweg.


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2016)

zu hoch = Tretlagerhöhe?
zu hoch = Überstandshöhe über Oberrohr?
zu hoch = Sitzrohrlänge?

Wegen Stack habt ihr keine Bedenken? Ich finde so eine 200mm Gabel schon arg hoch vorne, und dabei bin ich 10cm größer. Nicht, dass sie am Ende zwar viel Federweg hat aber dafür keinen Druck mehr aufs Vorderrad bekommt, weil sie auf einem Chopper sitzt.


----------



## nollak (19. Mai 2016)

Ups, meinte die Überstandshöhe.

Nachdem sie auf dem Strike gesessen hat habe ich da halt ein wenig Bedenken, daher soll sie eh vorher noch ne Probefahrt machen um zu schauen wie das aussieht.


----------



## violentstorm (21. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen,

ich möchte gern meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.
Ich habe längere Zeit nach dem passenden Fully für meine Freundin gesucht.

Wir hatten zu Beginn ein HT von Radon in 16", sind dann auf einen Stevens Fully in 16" gewechselt und nun schlussendlich bei Scott fündig geworden.

Das Scott Spark Contessa ist in der Größe S in 15" Rahmen.





Meine Freundin ist 1,58m groß und mit dem Rad jetzt mega glücklich.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Mai 2016)

Habe ein Radon Slide 150 8.0 in S abzugeben. Mehr in meinem Bikemarkt oder per PN.




Edit: VERKAUFT!


----------



## Nika-82 (31. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute, 
jetzt erst entdecke ich dieses großartige Forum. Super! Verkaufe mein *Specialized Stumpjumper Größe S aus 2014*. Es (es heißt Nancy) ist mir (158 cm, Beininnenlänge 72 cm) ein klein wenig zu groß. Fahre es jetzt 2 Jahre lang, (bin eigentlich total zufrieden), aber ich habe mich entschieden, mir ein Lady-Bike zu zulegen (Oberrohr zu hoch, Schritt Autsch !!! -- Ihr wisst, was ich meine).

Also, wer Interesse an Nancy hat, einfach melden.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/767400-specialized-stumpjumper-fsr-comp-evo-26-2014-gr-s
oder 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...vo-2014-gr-s-mtb-fully-26-/463506563-217-1090


Viele Grüße ausm Pott, #Nika


----------



## holk (8. Juni 2016)

Meine Freundin trennt sich auch - mehr Federweg muss her

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...n-trail-fully-mountainbike/471887440-217-1995


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Juni 2016)

holk schrieb:


> Meine Freundin trennt sich auch - mehr Federweg muss her
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...n-trail-fully-mountainbike/471887440-217-1995


"Da meine Freundin ziemlich klein und ziemlich leicht ist, hat sie das Rad nie an seine Grenzen gebracht." 
--> Aber mehr Federweg muss her??


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Juni 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ...
> --> Aber mehr Federweg muss her??


Man/frau beachte auch seine zweite Anzeige.


----------



## holk (8. Juni 2016)

Danke für deinen Kommentar.
Eine Rechtfertigung bleibe ich schuldig - ist mir zu egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holk (8. Juni 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> "Da meine Freundin ziemlich klein und ziemlich leicht ist, hat sie das Rad nie an seine Grenzen gebracht."
> --> Aber mehr Federweg muss her??


Ja


----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2016)

Ach Leute, habt euch wieder lieb.
Wenn jeder, der sein Rad nicht an die Grenze bringt, sich kein neues mit mehr Federweg kaufen dürfte, würde die Moutainbike-Industrie sterben.


----------



## Wayne68 (9. Juni 2016)

klein und leicht.also mehr federweg ? klar !
mehr federweg statt an der fahrtechnik zu arbeiten.immer wieder beliebt.so kann man dann strecken "fahren" wo man eigentlich vom stand des"könnens" nicht hingehört.überspitzt gesagt.der bessere weg wäre mit einem hardtail sich eine solide technik anzulernen.
so begegnet man immer wieder frauen/männer die tief im federweg hängend irgendwo /irgendwie runterfahren wo sie mit einem hardtail oder kurzhubigem fully nur schieben würden.federweg täuscht können vor.
anfangs habe ich es selbst so gemacht.einstieg mit einem 150 mm Speci.einige zeit später dann nach einer fahrt mit einem hardtail gemerkt das ich ja eigentlich* gar nix* kann  

aber ja,muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.die bike industrie will ja auch leben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

29er und "kleinere Leute" wird ja hier in dem Thread teilweise ja auch sehr kontrovers gesehen.

Baue gerade ein 29er Fully für meine 163 cm Ehefrau auf. Rahmen S. 29er war ausdrücklich erwünscht, "rollen einfach besser über alles". Aber diese Sicht muss nicht jede(r) teilen.

Nun gut, heute dann mal kurz ein paar Teile zusammen gesteckt:







Nur Restekiste bemüht, Variostütze und so kommt noch.

Was ich nun ganz interessant gefunden habe, der Vergleich zu ihrem bisherigen 26er Scott Contessa:






Das 29er hat doch tatsächlich eine bessere Überstandshöhe, wie das 26er in S.

Also auch wenn frau/man nicht über 1.80m groß ist, ein 29er kann schon gehen (wenn frau/man will)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-au...-und-runterfahren.794375/page-6#post-13864061


----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2016)

Wie schaut das mit dem Sattel aus, wenn der ganz abgesenkt ist? Kollidiert der dann nicht mit dem Hinterreifen, wenn es voll einfedert? Schaut irgendwie so aus als könnte das knapp werden.


----------



## morhedin (9. Juni 2016)

Meine Frau trennt sich von Ihrem Cannondale FSI Carbon 3 / 2016 Gr. S / 27,5 Zoll in schwarz/weiß wegen Fehlkauf. Wurde nicht gefahren, komplett neu, mit einem Satz Rocket Ron Evo dazu, Ritchey Carbon Sattelstütze, Ritchey Carbon Flatbar.

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie schaut das mit dem Sattel aus, wenn der ganz abgesenkt ist? Kollidiert der dann nicht mit dem Hinterreifen, wenn es voll einfedert? Schaut irgendwie so aus als könnte das knapp werden.



Gerade im Keller gewesen. Hätte gerne eine Photo gemacht, aber irgendwie fehlte mir der dritte Arm.

Wenn die Sattelstütze wirklich bis Anschlag unten steckt, sind noch so 7 cm Abstand zum Reifen. Eine Satteltasche würde schleifen.

So weit wird es aber dann mit der Variostütze erst gar nicht runter gehen. Satteltasche ist ein Muß für meine Frau.

Übrigens, beim 26er Contessa ist es in etwa gleich.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

Also 7cm bei Dämpfer komplett durchgedrückt


----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2016)

So kann man sich auf einem Bild täuschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (9. Juni 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> klein und leicht.also mehr federweg ? klar !
> mehr federweg statt an der fahrtechnik zu arbeiten.immer wieder beliebt.so kann man dann strecken "fahren" wo man eigentlich vom stand des"könnens" nicht hingehört.überspitzt gesagt.der bessere weg wäre mit einem hardtail sich eine solide technik anzulernen.
> so begegnet man immer wieder frauen/männer die tief im federweg hängend irgendwo /irgendwie runterfahren wo sie mit einem hardtail oder kurzhubigem fully nur schieben würden.federweg täuscht können vor.
> anfangs habe ich es selbst so gemacht.einstieg mit einem 150 mm Speci.einige zeit später dann nach einer fahrt mit einem hardtail gemerkt das ich ja eigentlich* gar nix* kann
> ...




Scheiß*e da fühle ich mich echt ertappt: vom Handtäschchenbike zum Enduro mutiert, bin sogar bergauf mit 100mm gestürzt  und hatte kein Fahrtechniktraining (bisher).
Nehmen wir den Tschilli Trail in Latsch besonders den S3 Bereich mit 100mm unfahrbar für mich, mit 140mm teils getragen, mit 160 mehrmals durchfahren und viel Spass gehabt. Das heisst also ich müsste mit einem Hardtail üben (habe ja eines sogar mit 150 Federweg). Nö kommt gar nicht in Frage: mit mehr Federweg fühle ich mich sicherer, schont meine Knochen, bisher eigentlich auch sturzfrei, ganz andere Trails erschliessen sich, macht einfach mehr Spass und auf Humpel die Rumpel habe ich keine Lust. Vor meines Haustür liegen wunderbare Wurzelfelder und Baumstämme, die fahre ich sicher nicht mit dem Hardtail nur wenns Wetter so ecklig ist, das ich mein Fully nicht einmisten will. Mit einem Fully kann man genauso gut Fahrtechnik üben wenn die Geo zu einem passt und genau das ist oft eher das Problem, gerade bei kleinen Menschen.


----------



## mtbbee (9. Juni 2016)

@__Stefan__ , wird ein schnelles Racefully für Deine Frau, aber ob die Crest 29" steif genaug sind? Bei 163 ist sie natürlich nicht so schwer ... jedenfalls sieht die Geo gar nicht so übel aus (als Racebike) - nicht das sie Dir mit dem schnellen Flitzer davon fährt. Vielleicht noch wenige farbige Akzente ....


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Juni 2016)

der LRS auf dem Bild ist meiner. Ihrer wird gerade gebaut, mit den neuen Crest MK3. Ich bin 76 kg schwer, habe mir den LRS selber aufgebaut und ballere gerne über Stock und Stein. Absolut nie Probleme mit mangelnder Steifigkeit der Crest gehabt. Wenn ich mir da nun die Fahrweise meiner Frau in Kombination mit 20 kg weniger anschaue, dann mache ich mir wegen mangelnder Felgensteifigkeit keine Gedanken 

Soll halt ein leichteres Fahrrad werden, womit sie hier gut die Berge raufkommt. Ist ihr genauso wichtig, wie das Runterfahren. Die ganzen dickeren Räder sind eben sauschwer und ausnutzen würde sie die Möglichkeiten eh nicht. Das das Rad möglichst leicht wird, ist eine Vorgabe von ihr.


----------



## aquarius-biker (13. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen
meine Frau möchte sich von Ihrem Zweit-Bike trennen, Specialized Safire Comp FSR in Größe S. Falls jemand was mit niedriger Überstandhöhe sucht, vielleicht interessant.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/793339-specialized-safire-fsr-comp-2009-grosse-s


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2016)

(hab gerade gesehen, dass es sich erledigt hat)


----------



## Rheingauer (16. Juni 2016)

Moin Moin,

vielleicht sucht jemand noch einen kleinen Rahmen mit 26" Option. Meine Freundin wechselt den Rahmen und gibt ihr Tyee aus 2014 ab. 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/795442-propain-tyee-2014-gr-xs

liebe Grüße,
Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trip22 (23. Juni 2016)

ich muss mir den Link anschauen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2016)

29er und 1,63m:


----------



## murmel04 (30. Juni 2016)

Wenn es ihr so gefällt und sie damit klar kommt, ist alles gut.

Meines wäre es nicht, allein optisch schon nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ... allein optisch schon nicht.


Egal was Du ablieferst, Hauptsache gut aussehen? Oder nur ein typisches 26er-Fahrer Argument wenn sonst nix mehr kommt?

Optik steht auf meiner Liste, was ein Bike können muß, jedenfalls mal sowas von ganz unten.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> *Der Guide hat immer Recht!*



ja Papa


----------



## murmel04 (30. Juni 2016)

Optik steht auf meiner Liste, was ein Bike können muß, jedenfalls mal sowas von ganz unten. [/QUOTE]

Das Gesamtpaket  muss passen und da gehört Optik dazu egal ob auf Platz 1 oder 10.
Für mein optisches empfinden (wenn man es so nennen mag) ist es nicht harmonisch.
Von daher würde ich mich nicht wohlfühlen....


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2016)

nichts für ungut Murmel, aber du präsentierst dein Bike ja offen in der Galerie. Wollte nur mal sehen, was du so als "passendes Gesamtpaket" verstehst. Danke, damit kann ich deine zwei Beiträge nun wirklich gut in Relation setzen.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2016)

Und was wird das jetzt? Eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Geschmack?


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2016)

Optik gehört doch zum Gesamtpaket ... kann jetzt aber nicht weitertippen, muss schon wieder lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (30. Juni 2016)

Stefan nur als Info , das war mein 1. fully von 2010 und sieht heute nicht mehr so aus....

So und damit soll es gut sein.

Ich sagte ja wenn es deiner Freundin gefällt und sie gut damit klar kommt ist alles gut...


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Optik gehört doch zum Gesamtpaket ... kann jetzt aber nicht weitertippen, muss schon wieder lachen



Lem und lem lossen


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2016)

Die Versuchung war einfach zu groß ...


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juni 2016)

Ich dachte das soll hier ein konstruktiver Faden von Ladies für Ladies sein


----------



## trailterror (2. Juli 2016)

Lady Spirit XS 26'' 

Grad eingetrudelt


----------



## Baschti-Don (14. Juli 2016)

Hi 
Ich bin derzeit gemeinsam mit meiner Freundin auf Fully suche! Dabei stieß uns die Firma Canyon mit den Modellen nerve oder Spectral ins Auge nun meine Frage an euch:
Welche Rahmengrösse empfehlt ihr S oder XS ?
Daten meiner Freundin  (63kg; 163cm; Schrittlänge: 75cm; Torsolänge: 56 cm; Schulterbreite: 43cm ; Armlänge: 57 cm)

Der Canyon Rechner ist bei meiner Freundin in der Berechnung unsicherer, bei nur einem cm weniger in der Körpergröße schwankt die Berechnung von S auf XS

Deshalb wende ich mich direkt an euch

Und danke euch schon mal sehr für eure Hilfe 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Basti


----------



## XXXDriver (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 
wenn jemand noch auf der Suche ist nach einem kleinem Langhubigen Bike, ich werde demnächst meine Fanes E2 in Größe S günstig verkaufen. Wer Interesse hat kann sich schonmal per PN melden.

Gruß Maximilian


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juli 2016)

Baschti-Don schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrösse empfehlt ihr S oder XS ?
> Daten meiner Freundin  (63kg; 163cm; Schrittlänge: 75cm; Torsolänge: 56 cm; Schulterbreite: 43cm ; Armlänge: 57 cm)



Nerve XS - Überstandshöhe 764 mm
Spectral XS - Überstandshöhe 769 mm

In meinen Augen taugen daher beide Bikes nicht, da deine Freundin nicht drüber stehen kann.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre mit 172cm und SL 83cm Bikes in S 
Ich würde sagen das bei knapp über 1,6m das Bike kleiner wie S Sein sollte.  Allerdings wenn es ein Race Fully sein soll  könnte auch S gehen...  In technisch anspruchsvollem Gelände ist das S eher nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anschie84 (15. Juli 2016)

@Baschti-Don Ich bin 1,61cm, Schrittlänge ca. 74cm und fahre das Nerve in S. Ich fühl mich wohl damit. Lediglich den Vorbau hat mein Mann verkürzt. Ich bin allerdings Anfängerin und nur auf leichteren Trails unterwegs


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Juli 2016)

Sag ich  ja Ansichtssache,  wobei ich ja auch  ne Freundin mit knapp über 1,6m hab und ich sage das meine Bikes zu groß für sie sind  wenn es ins Gelände geht.  Für Teer und Feldweg ist das jedoch noch machbar.


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Nerve XS - Überstandshöhe 764 mm
> Spectral XS - Überstandshöhe 769 mm
> 
> In meinen Augen taugen daher beide Bikes nicht, da deine Freundin nicht drüber stehen kann.



Und wenn man das mal von der Oberkörper- und Oberrohrlänge her betrachtet, wird XS zu kurz sein. Außer sie mag die Sitzposition sehr aufrecht. Oberrohrlänge bei Nerve/Spectral Größe XS 537 bzw. 538mm. Das ist schon Minimini. Auf den Oberkörper bezogen müsste sie eher S fahren, auf die Schrittlänge bezogen klar XS.
Vielleicht kein Canyon. Irgendwas, was bei (Sitzrohrlänge) XS ein längeres Oberrohr hat.



Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Sag ich  ja Ansichtssache,  wobei ich ja auch  ne Freundin mit knapp über 1,6m hab und ich sage das meine Bikes zu groß für sie sind  wenn es ins Gelände geht.  Für Teer und Feldweg ist das jedoch noch machbar.




Ich glaub ja mittlerweile, dass die Erfahrung eh jeder selber machen muss. Die Nachteile eines zu großen Bikes erkennt man eben erst in technischem Gelände... oder nie, wenn man kein Interesse an sowas hat. Wenn man wirklich ernsthaft bei dem Sport bleibt, verschleißt man sowieso mit der Zeit einige Räder, von daher muss das erste Rad ja nicht zwingend der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Wenn man diesen überhaupt jemals findet, im Grunde genommen versucht man ja die ganze Zeit weiter zu optimieren, auch wenn man schon länger dabei ist. Alles im Fluss oder so


----------



## Nikki173 (15. Juli 2016)

n 16"er von RADON ist auch jut für den 163cm Bereich. Fährt ne Freundin von mir. Vllt. ne gute Alternative zum Canyon. Ich habe ja auch eins und meins ist von der Sitzposition echt ein TRAUM!

Fahre es allerdings mit 174cm mit 18".


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Juli 2016)

Nikki173 schrieb:


> n 16"er von RADON ist auch jut für den 163cm Bereich. ...


Nicht so pauschal: das Slide z.B. hat meiner mit 164cm eher nicht gepasst. Das baut nämlich lang und die Überstandshöhe war auch sehr hoch.


----------



## bajcca (15. Juli 2016)

In meiner DAV Mädels Gruppe fahren zwei ein Canyon Spectral in XS bei einer Größe von knapp 1,60m, das passt gut. Sie können auch übern Oberrohr stehen, natürlich haben sie nicht die Beinfreiheit von größeren, aber ich denke, das man da leider etwas Kompromisse schließen muss.
Bei einer Grße von 1,63m und Schrittlänge von 75cm wird das XS aber zu kurz sein.

Das ist das Bild von Mrs.Chaos Rad, das sie gepostet hat. Canyon Nerve in XS bei 1,65. Sie hat einen extrem langen Vorbau montiert, um das zu kurze Oberrohr auszugleichen. Besser wäre ein S Rahmen mit einem kurzen 40er Vorbau beim Spectral, oder beim gezeigten Nerve einen 50 er oder 60er Vorbau bei Größe S, wenn es mehr ein Tourenrad sein sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (15. Juli 2016)

Das Bild veranschaulicht die Tatsache, dass das kurze Oberrohr die Überstandsproblematik noch potenziert: beim kurzen Rahmen stehen Zwerge noch näher am Lenker und dem zwangsweise hohen Rahmenvorderteil .


----------



## trailterror (15. Juli 2016)

Bei Alutech, propain oder cheetah könntest du (@Baschti-Don) noch fündig werden


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das Bild veranschaulicht die Tatsache, dass das kurze Oberrohr die Überstandsproblematik noch potenziert: beim kurzen Rahmen stehen Zwerge noch näher am Lenker und dem zwangsweise hohen Rahmenvorderteil .



Wobei dieser seltsame Kamelbuckel im Oberrohr auch alles andere als zuträglich ist.


----------



## Nikki173 (15. Juli 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nicht so pauschal: das Slide z.B. hat meiner mit 164cm eher nicht gepasst. Das baut nämlich lang und die Überstandshöhe war auch sehr hoch.




Hab ich mir gerade mal angesehen. Stimmt. Das Skeen 120 dagegen sieht ganz nett aus. Auch vom Preis- Leistunsgverhältnis find ich es ganz nett 

 Nachdem Bild von Lena, sieht es wirklich danach aus als sei XS keine sehr gute Lösung.


----------



## Nikki173 (15. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> 29er und 1,63m:




Sitzt man hier eig sportiv nach vorne oder aufrecht?

Finde die Lösung cool mit den 29 Rädern 

Zum optischen: Bei Pferd sagt man immer: Gute Pferde haben keine Farbe. So isses mit dem Rad wohl auch


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juli 2016)

na, diese Optik-Geschichte war wohl eher getrieben von grundsätzlichen Vorbehalten gegenüber der Harmonie des Gesamtbildes mit großen Laufrädern. So eine Diskussion, die vor 5 Jahren oft geführt wurde. Heute streitet man sich über eine "cleane Optik" und ob man noch einen Umwerfer fahren darf. 

Ob sportiv oder aufrecht hängt ja im Wesentlichen von der Länge des Vorbaus und der Höhe des Lenkers ab. Beides läßt sich nach Vorliebe der Fahrerin verändern.

Meine Frau möchte lieber etwas aufrichter sitzen. Vorbau ist also etwas kürzer und der Lenker etwa 2 cm über Satteloberkante (was ja auch wieder so ein optisches No-Go hier im Forum bei der Radgattung wäre). Sie fährt seit Jahren einmal pro Jahr ihren Damen-Alpencross mit Freundinnen und da ist so eine Sitzposition mit Rucksack einfach angenehmer. Zudem einfach bequemer.

Sie ist jedenfalls recht begeistert von den großen Laufrädern. Die rollen einfach überall rüber, sie fühlt sich wesentlich sicherer, wie mit ihrem alten 26" Bike. Einsatzgebiet Lkr GAP.


----------



## Pirania65 (15. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wobei dieser seltsame Kamelbuckel im Oberrohr auch alles andere als zuträglich ist.


 
Auch der "Knick" im Sattelrohr ist sehr gewagt, lässt sich die Stütze mehr als 5 cm versenken? Bei "S" ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel besser. Kann aber täuschen.


----------



## Nikki173 (15. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Sie ist jedenfalls recht begeistert von den großen Laufrädern. Die rollen einfach überall rüber, sie fühlt sich wesentlich sicherer, wie mit ihrem alten 26" Bike. Einsatzgebiet Lkr GAP.



Glaub ich gerne, bin gerade erst von 26 auf 27,5 gewechselt und habe da sogar das Gefühl, das die überall rüber rollen 

Schön wenn das Rad seinen Zweck erfüllt  !


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ob sportiv oder aufrecht hängt ja im Wesentlichen von der Länge des Vorbaus und der Höhe des Lenkers ab.



Also wenn man die Vorbau-Länge und -Steigung nur zum Anpassen der Sitzposition verwendet, dann ist für mich der Einsatzbereich schon klar: Trekkingrad. Sorry, das hört sich jetzt böse an, ist aber nicht so gemeint. Eher provokativ 
Für meinen Geschmack sollte die Vorbaulänge primär zum Anpassen der (Ab-)Fahreigenschaften verwendet werden, und vor allem auch zur Geometrie bzw. zum Einsatzbereich des Rades passen. In einem ganz engen Rahmen kann man die Vorbaulänge dann noch zum Anpassen der Länge verwenden, aber halt nur 1-2cm. *Dazu muss die Oberrohrlänge einfach passen.* Tut sie das nicht, brauch ich ein anderes Fahrrad, nicht einen anderen Vorbau. Ich kann mir nicht ein viel zu kurzes Enduro-Rad mit einem 100mm Vorbau passend machen. Das fährt sich dann vielleicht auf dem Radweg ok, aber im Gelände furchtbar. Genausowenig kann ich an ein viel zu langes CC-Rad einen 30mm Vorbau dran schrauben, das fährt sich ebenso furchtbar.

Mit der Optik-Diskussion gebe ich dir aber recht, die ist albern. Man muss nicht über Geschmack diskutieren, da hat jeder einen anderen, und keiner wird seinen ändern, nur weil jemand anders das anders sieht. Wenn es jemandem gefällt ist das ok, und wenn es jemandem nicht gefällt ist das auch ok. Kann man auch erwähnen. Aber man muss nicht drüber diskutieren. Daher solltest du mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und das auch nicht tun


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juli 2016)

Es gibt eine Auswahl bei Oberrohrlängen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Auswahl bei Oberrohrlängen?



Es gibt so viele tausend Hersteller am Markt, da kann man schon auswählen. Dazu noch Custom-Rahmenbauer. Klar ist es schwierig, wird es immer bleiben. Aber es ist nicht unmöglich.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juli 2016)

Man/frau kann aber auch einfach nicht so extrem hohe Ansprüche an das Fahrwerk legen. Deinem Userbild nach sind auch unsere Einsatzzwecke wohl etwas unterschiedlich, Trekkingrad passt bei uns im Vergleich dann wohl ganz gut.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jemand ein Bike für die Größe 165cm bis 175cm sucht, welches ein sehr tiefes Oberrohr hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ght&utm_medium=feature&utm_campaign=bikemarkt

Leider war es für meine Frau (160cm) doch einen Tick zu groß :-(

Bei Fragen, fragen!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Juli 2016)

Wundert mich ja das es zu groß ist...


----------



## mikeonbike (22. Juli 2016)

das rad ist wohl eher für leute ab 1,75 m...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. Juli 2016)

Also ich kann mit 172cm so ein Bike fahren, allerdings geht S noch.
Meiner Meinung nach kann so ein Bike nicht  bei 1,6m passen


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> falls jemand ein Bike für die Größe 165cm bis 175cm sucht, welches ein sehr tiefes Oberrohr hat:
> 
> ...


Wundert mich ja, denn der Unterschied zum Größe S ist praktisch nur der 25mm längere Reach. Langer Reach mit einer derart hohen Front (Spacer, Riserlenker) und einem "langen" 50er Vorbau so wie aufgebaut geht bei einem Enduro aber nicht zusammen. Mir mit 2m ist ein 50er am Enduro schon zu lang.

Das ganze Bike war wohl eher ein Missverständnis? Vielleicht doch lieber ein Trekkingrad ?


----------



## scylla (23. Juli 2016)

Was hat denn die Vorbaulänge mit der Körpergröße zu tun?


----------



## Rookie_SU81 (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen! Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage. Fährt zufällig eine von euch ein Liteville 601 in xs und kommt dazu auch noch aus dem Raum K/BN/SU?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschti-Don (23. Juli 2016)

Kurze Information ist ein xs nerve bei meiner Dame geworden passte wie angegossen


----------



## JanHans (4. August 2016)

Das 29er Camper meiner Frau in Größe S 
Bild 1 in 27,5 und Bild 2 in Vorne 29 und Hinten 27,5


----------



## AndiK75 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem passenden Rahmen für meine Freundin.

Sie hat bei 157cm eine 70,5cm SL und Schuhgröße 37

Derzeitig fährt sie 26" HT mit 41cm Rahmen und spontane Absteiger sind doch etwas schmerzhaft.

Nur ist die Überstandshöhe wohl nicht das einzige worauf man oder Frau achten muss.
Es heißt, dass die Kurbellänge ca. 20% der SL haben soll.

Das bedeutet aber dass sie noch höher mit dem Sattel kommt und somit sehr weit vom Boden entfernt ist.
Als angenehm empfände meine Freundin wenn das Pedal 12-13 cm Abstand zum Boden hat.
Als Kurbel könnten wir uns auch eine 165mm vorstellen.

Gibt es Damen freundliche Rahmen wo das Maß Tretlager - Boden unter 30cm liegt?
Der Einsatzweck ist leichter Geländer auf Wald- und Wiesenautobahn.
Der Rahmengewicht unter 2kg


----------



## Aninaj (1. Oktober 2016)

Sucht ihr eher was Richtung XC? Also HT mit Federweg bis 120mm?

Dann würde ich mal nach einem 27,5" Rahmen mit runtergezogenem Oberrohr schauen und den mit 26" aufbauen. Da kommt das Tretlager nochmal ein wenig runter und die Überstandshöhe könnte besser passen. Hab allerdings grad auch grad nix konkretes im Kopf.

Edith sagt: So diese Richtung: Giant LIV - gibt es wohl auch in XS


----------



## AndiK75 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ja wir suchen ein Damen HT.
Schön wäre ja ein Rad mit 27,5 Rädern.

Das Scott Contessa Scale 930 hat laut Zeichnung 309mm

https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/products/249707008/SCOTT-Contessa-Scale-930-Bike

Kann ich diesen Wert durch eine breitere Felge reduzieren? Ich meine mal gehört zuhaben, das Reifen bei einer breiteren Felge nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## AndiK75 (1. Oktober 2016)

Liege ich Richtig dass es beim Cube Access WLS nur 29,8 cm sind?

https://www.cube.eu/2017/womens-series/access-wls/cube-access-wls-gtc-sl-team-wls-2017/

Welche Kurbellängen fahrt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Oktober 2016)

Naja, theoretisch schon, dass der Reifen auf ner breiten Felge nicht so hoch baut, wenn man mit entsprechend wenig Druck fährt, was da wunderbar geht, aber ob sich das bisschen wirklich bemerkbar macht würde ich mal bezweifeln. Ich habe gerade beim Helius von den alten Felgen mit einer Innenweite von 19 mm auf die MK 3 mit 26 mm Innnenweite gewechselt. Also hinsichtlich der Höhe habe ich keinen spürbaren Unterschied festgestellt und ich fahre sie jetzt mit 1,0 bar, vorher so mit 2,0 bar. Der Abstand vom Reifen seitlich zum vorderen Bereich der Kettenstreben ist allerdings jetzt verdammt knapp.

Kurbeln bei Schrittlänge von 74 cm ohne Schuhe in 165 mm. Bin früher 175 gefahren, aber die Knie haben sich nach ein paar Jahren beschwert und den cm mehr an Bodenfreiheit habe ich auch schon gebraucht beim pedalieren auf wurzeligen Untergründen.


----------



## LockeTirol (15. Oktober 2016)

kann weg


----------



## TraufRider (25. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß nicht ob ich an dieser Stelle richtig bin, bräuchte aber eure Unterstützung!
Ich fahre aktuell ein Cheetah Lady-Spirit in XS (bin selbst 1,65m groß). Das Bike ist top für abfahrtslastige Trails, aber will mir nun doch etwas zulegen, wo ich auch mal besser längere touren in der Ebene o.ä. Fahren kann.

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit z.B. einem Salsa Horsethief oder Banshee Phantom in Größe S? Hätte prinzipiell Lust auf ein 29er, weiß aber nicht, ob das bei meiner Körpergröße Sinn macht.

Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## AndiK75 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde dir empfehlen das du mal bei nem Trailcenter ein 29er Probe fährst.

Mein Sohn müsste theoretisch ein 20er fahren (1,27 groß) ich habe ihn kürzlich auf ein 24 gesetzt und festgestellt, dass er auf dem viel sicherer unterwegs ist als auf dem Kleinen. Die bessere überroll Eigenschaften geben ihm eine größere Laufruhe. Dieses Effekt hättest du dann bei einem 29". Das könnte sogar bei Abfahrten was bringen. Die zentrale Position verleiht einem Sicherheit. Hab ich gelesen

Versuch macht klug. 


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Sentilo (28. Oktober 2016)

Neu im Stall ... 2016er Sting WLS 140 SL, RH 13,5, 27.5er Laufräder, Fox-Fahrwerk, komplett XT, beim Rabe grad um 1000 Euro günstiger.


----------



## LockeTirol (28. Oktober 2016)

Cooles Ding! Den Rahmen suche ich einzeln auch für meinen Sohn. Sollte das Bike auf Dauer doch zu klein sein, melde ich Kaufinteresse für den Rahmen an. Einen neuen Rahmen in 16" könnte ich besorgen


----------



## Sentilo (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaub, Madame gibt das so schnell nicht mehr her.

Aber 13,5 und 14 Zoll kleine Cube Fully-Rahmen gibt's beim Hiermeyer Karl am Schliersee: http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/fully.htm

Für Deinen Sohnemann auch in weniger stigmatisierenden Farben


----------



## LockeTirol (28. Oktober 2016)

Ja den kenn ich . Leider das 140er nicht in 13,5...


----------



## lucie (21. November 2016)

Falls eine "kleine" Dame Bedarf an einem Hardtailrahmen und diversen dazu passenden Teilen haben sollte:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/84747

Der Rahmen ist sehr wendig, verspielt und sehr flexibel aufbaubar. Gebe ihn und die Teile nur wegen Projektaufgabe ab.


----------



## Daniel1982 (23. November 2016)

Hallo wenn eine Frau noch ein Fully sucht, könnte das von meiner Frau evtl gefallen.
Ist Rahmengrösse S.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/854486-giant-trance-2-ltd-2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabouly (5. Januar 2017)

Hi Mädels, wenn eine von euch noch einen kleinen Rahmen sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...er-fsr-expert-carbon-650b-2016-gr-s-swat-door

Ich bin 1,70m und mir war der leider etwas zu klein.


----------



## Nena (8. Januar 2017)

Also ich bin letzten Monat, mit dem Fully, wieder umgestiegen von 29" auf 27,5" und von einem unisex Rad (BMC Trailfox tf03) auf das Specialized Rhyme, für Mädels only. In der Carbon Version.
Ich bin sowas um die 164 +/- bei 58 Kilo und hab gemerkt, dass mir 29" dann doch zu groß sind, das Bike insgesamt zu schwer war und ich im Fahrstil, gerade downhill, komplett verunsichert war.

Jetzt das Rhyme fahre ich in S und bin super glücklich. So sehr das ich, vor 2-3 Monaten nach der ersten (Probe)Fahrt bergab, geheult habe. Hatte gedacht, ich hätte es verlernt.

Wollte es erst in M, aber mein Localbike Hero vor Ort, hat mir dringend und ausführlich erklärend, zu S geraten. 

Hab einige Zeit überlegt, ob ich mit Clicks fahren soll, habe mich aber jetzt dagegen entschieden und fahre auf Flats mit Fivetens. Das Rad macht Mordsgaudi.
Die neue Rennmaschine wird im Februar geliefert, das Giant Liv Obsess Advanced. Da dachte ich erst, weil ich mich auch immer für gut 170 halte, ich könnte es in M fahren. Pustekuchen, echt deutlich zu groß und daher fahre ich auch das in S. Muss mir wohl irgendwann eingestehen, dass ich nicht einmal in HighHeels auch nur annähernd 170 bin.

Mal sehen ob ich das mit den Bildern schaffe.


----------



## spreewiesel (12. Januar 2017)

Was empfehlt ihr bei 1,64 beim Stumpjumper? Suche ein Bike für meine Freundin....Größe S oder M?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thebike69 (12. Januar 2017)

spreewiesel schrieb:


> Was empfehlt ihr bei 1,64 beim Stumpjumper? Suche ein Bike für meine Freundin....Größe S oder M?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



S


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Januar 2017)

Definitiv S! Und keine 29"...
Fahre selbst bei 1,62 ein S, zum Glück noch ein 26".


----------



## spreewiesel (12. Januar 2017)

Super dann danke ich euch erstmal für die Antwort. Nein ich habe nur 26er Räder rausgesucht. Fahre selber ein 29er bin aber auch 1,92m.

Vllt könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen  Suche ein Allmountain/Enduro für genannte Körpergröße bis 1200 Euro es soll defintiv ein gebrauchtes werden. Bis jetzt stehen paar Stumpis S/M ( Das S Stumpi ist hier inseriert für 1099)  und ein Last Herb 160 (S) auf dem Plan. Ok noch ein Haibike das ihr farblich gefällt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/883374-specialized-stumpjumper-fsr

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/881846-haibike-rockstar-rc-2012-gr-s-160mm

Das Bike dient für Touren und bei Gelegenheit auch Bikeparks, soweit der Plan


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2017)

Das Herb ist aber schon eine etwas andere Liga als das Stumpi.
Stumpi - waschechtes All Mountain
Herb - waschechtes Enduro

So wirklich kann man da mit der Informationslage nicht weiterhelfen. Was soll es denn nun sein - abfahrtsorientiert oder tourenorientiert? Welches Rad hat deine Freundin bisher, und was soll sich im Vergleich ändern? Sitzt sie lieber aufrecht oder gestreckt? ... etc.

Mir scheint nicht, als ob ihr euch schon sonderlich mit den Geometrien befasst habt und anhand einer Geotabelle mehr oder weniger "blind" kaufen könnt? Von daher ist Probefahren auch bei Gebrauchtkauf eigentlich essenziell. 1200€ ist immer noch eine Stange Geld, die man nicht einfach sinnlos verbrennen will.


----------



## spreewiesel (12. Januar 2017)

Es soll ein Allround Bike werden mit dem man auch im Urlaub touren kann aber ggf. auch wenn es runter geht sein Spass hat! Vor dem kauf wird defintiv eine Probefahrt gemacht da eh alle Bikes ca 400km entfernt sind kommen wir um eine Abholung nicht rum. Ja ich gebe zu mit der Geo haben wir uns nicht beschäftigt, es wird das gekauft was am besten zum Einsatzgebiet passt und auf dem sie sich wohlfühlt. Wir setzen uns aber gerne nochmal mit dem Thema Rahmengeometerie auseinander   Bisschen was habe ich noch im Hinterkopf vom Kauf meinen Bikes

Deshalb Frage ich hier auch nach, bevor wir einen Fehlkauf machen und das Gejammer groß ist 

Ich tendiere eher zum Stumpi, das ist eine gute Mischung aus beidem tourentauglich und runter kommt man damit auch  Ich für meinen Fall fahre auch Touren mit dem Enduro.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Januar 2017)

Zum Herb kann ich nix sagen, mein Stumpi würd ich nie wieder hergeben. Gut für Touren, aber bergab macht's auch sehr viel Spaß und macht viel mit. 
Touren mit dem Enduro wären bei mir definitiv an der Kraft gescheitert 
Aber wie scylla schon schrieb: Probefahren ist eigentlich essentiell bei der Bikesuche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nena (12. Januar 2017)

Warum dann Enduro? Es liest sich für mich so, als würde ein AM vollkommen ausreichen.

Und 26"? Warum nicht 27,5? Selbst unsere Tochter, mit 11 und 156 Körpergröße fährt mit 27,5" Laufrädern.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Januar 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Definitiv S! Und keine 29"...
> Fahre selbst bei 1,62 ein S, zum Glück noch ein 26".


Meine hat 164cm und kommt mit dem 29er Stumpi in S besser klar als mit dem 27,5er Radon vorher. 
Aber vielleicht sollte frau es erst ausprobieren...


----------



## Nena (12. Januar 2017)

Aus der Ferne ist es einfach gesagt. Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch zur Probefahrt raten. Alleine aus diesem Grund, würde ich, nicht (mehr) beim Versender kaufen, oder ein Rad aus dem blauen Dunst bestellen. Damit tut sich Deine Freundin keinen Gefallen.

Btw. mein Mann rät mir auch gerne zu diesem oder jenem, weil Zitat "Ich damit super klar komme!"

Ja schön, ich freue mich herzlich für Dich, aber ich mache mein EIGENES Ding und das geht auch als Mädchen. Jawoll ja!!!


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2017)

spreewiesel schrieb:


> Es soll ein Allround Bike werden mit dem man auch im Urlaub touren kann aber ggf. auch wenn es runter geht sein Spass hat! Vor dem kauf wird defintiv eine Probefahrt gemacht da eh alle Bikes ca 400km entfernt sind kommen wir um eine Abholung nicht rum. Ja ich gebe zu mit der Geo haben wir uns nicht beschäftigt, es wird das gekauft was am besten zum Einsatzgebiet passt und auf dem sie sich wohlfühlt. Wir setzen uns aber gerne nochmal mit dem Thema Rahmengeometerie auseinander   Bisschen was habe ich noch im Hinterkopf vom Kauf meinen Bikes
> 
> Deshalb Frage ich hier auch nach, bevor wir einen Fehlkauf machen und das Gejammer groß ist
> 
> Ich tendiere eher zum Stumpi, das ist eine gute Mischung aus beidem tourentauglich und runter kommt man damit auch  Ich für meinen Fall fahre auch Touren mit dem Enduro.




Um zumindest ein wenig "aussortieren" zu können, bevor ihr 400km weit fahrt, könnt ihr am besten das alte/vorhandene Rad zu Hilfe nehmen und anhand dessen vergleichen.
Gerade zur Rahmengröße z.B.: einfach mal über das alte Rad drüberstellen, und schauen wie viel Platz da ist. Auf den Pedalen stehend wieviel Platz zum abgesenkten Sattel vorhanden ist, in der Ebene überm Oberrohr stehend wieviel Platz zum Oberrohr ist. Und dann einfach mal überlegen, ob das reicht, ob sie gerne mehr Platz hätte, oder wie sich das verändern würde wenn es eine größere Rahmenhöhe wird und ob das dann immer noch reicht.
Oder die Laufradgrößen-Frage: Absteigen nach hinten im Gelände simulieren indem sie sich auf einer Treppe mit den Händen am Lenker fassend übers Hinterrad stellt (du kannst ja Hilfestellung leisten indem du das Rad festhältst) und dann überlegen, ob da ein 7cm größeres 29er Laufrad auch noch Platz hätte im Schritt. Das kann nämlich im Ernstfall auf dem Trail zu ziemlich doof-lächerlichen Situationen führen, was wahrscheinlich auch die wenigsten beim Proberollen auf dem Hof bedenken.
Stack/Lenkerhöhe: hat das alte Rad Sattel- oder Lenkerüberhöhung, fühlt sich das gut an, sollte es höher oder tiefer? Wäre da bei abweichendem Stack noch was mit Spacern/Vorbau/Lenker zu machen oder ist das schon ausgereizt? Auch wichtig für die Laufradgrößen-Frage, gerade bei einem Rad mit etwas mehr Federweg. Ein 29er kommt hat am Vorderrad dieselben 7cm mehr Durchmesser wie am Hinterrad, ein 27,5er hat 2,5cm mehr. Überlegen, ob sich das am Wunschrad ausgehen könnte mit der Lenkerhöhe.
Reach/Oberrohrlänge: wie ist die alte Länge vom Rad, fühlt sich das gut an, sollte es lieber länger oder kürzer werden oder ungefähr so bleiben?

Auch hilfreich könnte es sein, mal beim Radhändler ein paar aktuelle Räder Probe zu sitzen. Merken was daran gefallen hat und was nicht, und zu Hause dann die Geotabelle von den probegefahrenen Rädern mit der des in Frage kommenden Wunschrads vergleichen.

Oder mal bei euch in der Gegend schauen (z.B. mittels Anfrage hier im Forum, oder es gibt hier z.B. auch einen Probefahr-Thread den ihr mal durchschauen könntet), ob zufällig jemand das Wunschrad in der Wunschgröße besitzt und eine kurze Probefahrt erlauben würde.

Ersetzt natürlich alles nicht, sich dann auch vor dem Kauf auf das konkrete Rad zu setzen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr so ja schonmal grob aussortieren und ein paar ganz unnötige Anfahrten quer durch die Republik vermeiden.

Generell hört sich die Anforderung "Allround Bike" eher nach All Mountain an. Ein Enduro könnte zum "Touren" unnötig sperrig und schwer sein, sofern damit nicht primär auf Abfahrten ausgelegte Touren gemeint sind.


----------



## spreewiesel (12. Januar 2017)

Danke Ladies für die rege Hilfe 

Das Enduro kam nur mit in die Liste weil das in der Nähe der Stumpis war und ihr optisch gefällt Das Aussehen des Bikes spielt leider eine große Rolle  Kraft in den Beinen hat sie nur die Ausdauer ist noch ausbaufähig. Zum Thema Laufradgröße mir wurden auch 26 Zoll empfohlen und ihr altes Bike war auch ein 26er. 27,5 würde auch gehen aber das habe ich nix gebrauchtes (oder neu) gefunden was ins Budget passt und ihr gefällt. Wir waren auch ein 29er Bergamont Fully probefahren bei Fahrrad XXL was reduziert war, sie empfand es als ungewohnt mit den großen Laufrädern.

Das Enduro ist auch das Bike von der Frau des Verkäufers, sie kam gut damit zurecht auf Touren, aufgrund von Nachwuchs steht es jetzt halt nur rum und soll weg weil sie das Kind mit dem Allmountain spazieren fährt.


@scylla

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Das mit dem Probefahrt Thread ist eine super Idee, werde gleich mal gucken ob hier jemand in der Nähe ist! Die Vergleiche mit dem alten Bike können wir leider nicht machen da es geklaut wurde und auch nichts ähnliches zum Vergleich haben. Wir könnten die Geometrien online vergleichen das wäre die einzige Möglichkeit die mir jetzt einfällt. Es war auch ein Hardtail glaube Rahmengröße 13,5" oder 16" .Meine Freundin wird sich das hier nachher alles durchlesen und kann sich dann auch dazu äußern 

Das mit dem Laufradgrößen Test geht das auch mit meinem 29er Enduro in der L? Ist schon ziemlich groß das Bike^^

Gerade mal geschaut in Jena gibt es Enduro S-Works in der M zur Testfahrt. Das wäre das einzige Bike in der Nähe


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2017)

Wenn eh beides örtlich nah beisammen liegt... einfach für beides eine Probefahrt aushandeln, und dann weiterüberlegen. Danach seid ihr schonmal ein ganzes Stück weiter. Oder das Entscheidungsproblem direkt los, falls es Liebe auf den ersten Blick sein sollte.
Wenn die Power da ist, spricht grundsätzlich auch nichts gegen ein Enduro für Touren. Falls sich deine Freundin ein Rad wünscht, das Sicherheit bergab vermittelt, noch weniger.
Letztendlich müsst ihr einfach entscheiden, wo der Focus liegt (also außer der Optik ). Wenn ich primär lange Touren ohne spezielle Aufsrichtung auf "Bergab" machen würde, würde ich mir auch bei grundsätzlich vorhandener Power kein träges Enduro ans Bein binden wollen, weil es einfach mit einem agilen, leichten Rad mehr Spaß macht. Wenn mir eine Tour keinen Spaß machen würde ohne die zusätzliche Sicherheit eines Endurorads auf den Abfahrten, würde ich bei grundsätzlich vorhandener Power gerne ein Vielfederwegsrad durch die Landschaft treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreewiesel (12. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn eh beides örtlich nah beisammen liegt... einfach für beides eine Probefahrt aushandeln, und dann weiterüberlegen. Danach seid ihr schonmal ein ganzes Stück weiter. Oder das Entscheidungsproblem direkt los, falls es Liebe auf den ersten Blick sein sollte.
> Wenn die Power da ist, spricht grundsätzlich auch nichts gegen ein Enduro für Touren. Falls sich deine Freundin ein Rad wünscht, das Sicherheit bergab vermittelt, noch weniger.
> Letztendlich müsst ihr einfach entscheiden, wo der Focus liegt (also außer der Optik ). Wenn ich primär lange Touren ohne spezielle Aufsrichtung auf "Bergab" machen würde, würde ich mir auch bei grundsätzlich vorhandener Power kein träges Enduro ans Bein binden wollen, weil es einfach mit einem agilen, leichten Rad mehr Spaß macht. Wenn mir eine Tour keinen Spaß machen würde ohne die zusätzliche Sicherheit eines Endurorads auf den Abfahrten, würde ich bei grundsätzlich vorhandener Power gerne ein Vielfederwegsrad durch die Landschaft treten.



So sehe ich das auch  Da war ich hier ja genau richtig aufgehoben, mir wurde gut geholfen fast besser als im Laden


----------



## Drahteseli (12. Januar 2017)

Viel Produktives kann ich nicht beitragen.
Aber die Optik sollte unbedingt nach der Passform kommen
Nach 2 Fehlkäufen habe ich das endlich eingesehen

Du schreibst Jena wäre bei euch in der Nähe, da könnte ich ein kleines, kurzes Bike (bin 1,53cm) in 27,5" zum Testen anbieten um evtl ein Gefühl zu bekommen wo es hingehen soll

Kleine Bikes habe ich hier auch kaum gefunden um sie zu probieren.
Bei einem Händler in Gotha konnte man kleinere Bikes zum Testen finden, zumindest vor einem Jahr.
Die Neuräder dort sprengen allerdings euren preislichen Rahmen...


----------



## spreewiesel (12. Januar 2017)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Viel Produktives kann ich nicht beitragen.
> Aber die Optik sollte unbedingt nach der Passform kommen
> Nach 2 Fehlkäufen habe ich das endlich eingesehen
> 
> ...


Habe das gerade meiner Freundin erzählt und ihr gefällt die Idee und würde das Angebot gerne annehmen  Jena ist eine Stunde entfernt mit dem Auto.

Nochmal zur Rahmengröße des Stumpi und dem Herb nach den Maßen von ihrem alten Bike müsste die S perfekt passen egal ob Last oder Spezi 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2017)

...eine Stunde aus welcher Richtung?


----------



## spreewiesel (12. Januar 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...eine Stunde aus welcher Richtung?


Leipzig

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2017)

Ah, OK


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. Januar 2017)

Giant Trance/Liv Intrigue 140mm, 120/100mm Anthem oder Lust, oder die Neuen, die ?? heißen. Specis, Norco, Kona Process 134 oder die xyz anderen aus dem Thread hier.
Wobei für "ein bisschen Touren" wrsl 100-120mm locker ausreichen.
Ob 26 oder 27,5 seh ich nicht so, 29er kann halt stelzig werden und komisch aussehen bei so kleinen Menschen + Rahmen.

Überstandshöhe ist bei so Zwergen auch heikel, wobei 164 ja schon recht "groß" ist, außer die Beine sind kurz.


@scylla  Meine Freundin steigt eh viel lieber über den Lenker ab als über das Hinterrad, also wäre auch ein 29er HR kein Problem 

(Allgemein ist das "nach hinten absteigen" doch bloß bei Langsamfahren eine Option, bei schnell hab ich zumindest seltenst die Wahl der Abstiegsrichtung)


----------



## spreewiesel (30. Januar 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Giant Trance/Liv Intrigue 140mm, 120/100mm Anthem oder Lust, oder die Neuen, die ?? heißen. Specis, Norco, Kona Process 134 oder die xyz anderen aus dem Thread hier.
> Wobei für "ein bisschen Touren" wrsl 100-120mm locker ausreichen.
> Ob 26 oder 27,5 seh ich nicht so, 29er kann halt stelzig werden und komisch aussehen bei so kleinen Menschen + Rahmen.
> 
> ...




Wir testen das Specialized Spezi in der M und das Last Herb. Alles andere lohnt nicht da es zu weit weg ist. Das Spezi steht wirklich gut da für's Geld und mit kurzem Vorbau passt das vllt auch. Sind letztens auch ein Cube Damen Fully in 16" (ähnlich Spezi in der M) gefahren das hat wie angegossen gepasst aber Neubikes fallen halt komplett raus. Das Probefahrangebot für das Liv in der XS wird noch gemacht sobald das Wetter passt.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2017)

Hey, an alle kleineren Leute - verkaufe mein Mega als Rahmen Gabel Laufradset.

Guckt Ihr Bikemarkt


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich hätte ein kleines Dickes Salsa Mukluk abzugeben. Siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Meine Frau verkauft ihr kleines AM/Enduro Hardtail....
Ein Nicolai Argon FR 
-- siehe bikemarkt


----------



## spreewiesel (19. Februar 2017)

Wir haben dieses WE mal einen kleinen Trip nach Düsseldorf und in den schönen Westerwald gemacht um die favorisierten Räder zu testen.

Einmal das Spezi Stumpjumper Elite in der  M und das Last Herb 160 in der S. Meine Freundin fand beide Bikes gut aber fühlte sich auf dem Stumpi in der M um einiges wohler, es passte sofort. Leider hatten wir keine S in der Nähe zum testen oder vergleichen. Mit dem 50mm Vorbau geht es auch vllt testen wir noch einen kürzeren.

Das Last Herb 160 kann ich wirklich weiter empfehlen. Es so gut wie neuwertig  und nur 150km gefahren. Wer Interesse an diesem Bike hat kann sich gerne melden ich vermittle euch weiter aber die S fällt wirklich richtig klein aus. Genau das Richtige Bike für kleine Ladys die es krachen lassen wollen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenster (6. März 2017)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich wurde von der allgemeinen Kaufberatung hier her verwiesen und poste jetzt einfach noch mal, was ich dort geschrieben habe.

Ich bin neu nach Freudenstadt gezogen und da ich jetzt im Schwarzwald wohne, hat es mich gepackt und ich möchte mir ein MTB kaufen. Leider habe ich im Moment nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung (bin angehende Lehrerin im Referendariat und habe noch Schulden aus Unizeiten). Trotzdem möchte ich nicht auf ein MTB verzichten. 
Bisher habe ich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Mountainbikes und bin auch noch keins Probe gefahren. 
Habe mir online das Radon ZR Lady 5.0 angeschaut. 
Ein gebrauchtes Rad würde zwar in Frage kommen, allerdings kenne ich mich so wenig aus, dass ich da überhaupt nicht weiter gekommen bin  

Hier noch meine Maße: 1,53m Körpergröße und 66cm Schrittlänge

Hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Drahteseli (7. März 2017)

Hallo Lenster,

bei deiner Größe wird es interessant etwas passendes zu finden, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung (153cm groß mit 70 SL) 

Was hast du den vor zu fahren? MTB ist weit gefächert und geht von geschotterter Forststraße bis zum richtigen Downhill 
Aber ich vermute mal, da du erst am Anfang bis, geht es eher auf ausgebaute Wege bis leichte Trails ( mal mit kleinen Wurzeln und evtl. kleinen Stufen, etwa wie Bordsteinkanten).

Also von der Größe her könnte das Radon schon passen, aber bitte nicht größer als der 15" Rahmen.
Tendentiell würde ich sogar noch etwas kleiner gehen, falls du wirklich eher weniger auf Forststraßen fahren möchtest.
Da dir der Gebrauchtmarkt auch zusagt, würde ich sogar zum 26" Rad (Reifengröße) raten, 27,5" wären aber auch noch ok.

Die Komponenten am Radon sind recht günstig gehalten. Die Schaltung wird davon sicherlich noch die besten Dienste leisten.
Aber für den Anfang wäre das schon ok. Die Erfahrung zeigt, wer wirklich Spaß am MTB hat und evtl. auch noch ein paar € zur Seite legt, holt sich früher oder später ein Update zum rumfahren, welches sich nach den Erfahrungswerten und Neigungen richtet 

Ich habe mal noch 2 Sachen im bikemarkt gefunden, vllt sagt dir da ja auch was zu.

Das folgende Rad hat eine echt gute Ausstattung und ist schön leicht.
Aber evtl etwas zu teuer?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/917960-radon-zr-lady-27-5-8-0

Hier ist zwar keine wirkliche Teileliste da, aber auf den ersten Blick macht es einen ganz guten Eindruck.
Von der Tatsache "Kinderrad" solltest du dich nicht abschrecken lassen, "Erwachsenenräder" sind meistens viel zu groß 
Vllt kannst du ja sogar mal da hin fahren und es einfach mal testen.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/914488-islabikes-creig-26-rahmen-14

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen,

LG


----------



## Lenster (7. März 2017)

Hi Drahteseli (und alle anderen),

viele lieben Dank für deine super Antwort!!! 
Genau, ich denke, es werden hauptsächlich Forstwege und hoffentlich auch ab und an mal leichte Trails werden.
Ich habe mir das Radon ZR Lady 8.0 angeschaut, aber leider ist es wirklich etwas zu teuer  Das Kinderrad sieht gut aus, ich schreibe direkt mal. Das kann ich auch anschauen! 
Alternativ habe ich bei ebay noch ein Cube Access WLS Pro Fahrrad 15 Zoll für 400€ gefunden. Was haltet ihr davon? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Drahteseli (7. März 2017)

Wenn es das schwarze mit den grünlichen Akzenten ist, kann man für den Preis denk ich nicht viel falsch machen 

Eine bessere Gabel ist erst in einem höheren Preisbereich drin und für den Anfang sollte sie es schon tun


----------



## Aninaj (7. März 2017)

Hätte ich mir nicht selbst grad ein neues Bike gekauft, würde ich hier wohl zuschlagen: Propain Tyee 26" in S in cooler Lackierung. Vielleicht für eine von euch interessant?


----------



## Jierdan (8. März 2017)

nollak schrieb:


> Ups, meinte die Überstandshöhe.
> 
> Nachdem sie auf dem Strike gesessen hat habe ich da halt ein wenig Bedenken, daher soll sie eh vorher noch ne Probefahrt machen um zu schauen wie das aussieht.



Was isses denn im Endeffekt geworden? Wir haben grad wieder das gleiche Thema ; )


----------



## nollak (8. März 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was isses denn im Endeffekt geworden? Wir haben grad wieder das gleiche Thema ; )


Nichts, nach ein wenig hin und her will sie es doch erstmal mit ihrem Capra versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2017)

nollak schrieb:


> Nichts, nach ein wenig hin und her will sie es doch erstmal mit ihrem Capra versuchen.



Oh, okay...

Hat sonst noch jemand einen Vorschlag für einen Mini-Downhiller? Wir reden hier von 700mm Beinlänge, die Überstandshöhe sollte also nicht größer sein. Das beste was ich bisher gefunden habe war das XS-Demo mit 717mm...

Danke euch schon mal!


----------



## User85319 (11. März 2017)

Vielleicht schaut hier eine Dame ja zufällig gerade nach einem hübschen AM/Enduro/Trailbike aus der Zeit vor dem "super long geometry" Trend 

Hab ein eher kurz ausfallendes Pivot Mach6 in M im Bikemarkt, Reach ca. 400mm, Überstandhöhe ca. 731mm.


----------



## violentstorm (11. März 2017)

Wir haben jetzt Dank dem Forum den Weg zu einem gebrauchten canyon Spectral 2015 in xs gefunden; allerdings mussten wir es noch etwas modifizieren; die Laufräder wurden gegen 26" getauscht und am Cockpit wurde die 760/65 lenker/Vorbau kombi noch gegen die des bisherigen Rades (660/50mm) getauscht.  Warum man auch einen 760er Lenker auf ein Xs AM-Rad baut??
Naja morgen geht es nun endlich zur ersten Testfahrt. 

Im Moment sieht es so aus, als ob das Sattelrohr noch um 1cm gekürzt werden muss wegen der 125er Reverb, die sich nicht weiter einstecken lässt. 

Gar nicht so einfach etwas passendes mit 140-150mm Federweg bei 156cm bzw 70er sl zu finden.


----------



## Aninaj (11. März 2017)

Ist das Canyon Spectral nicht eher ein AM, als ein XC? Da finde ich 760 jetzt nicht sooo ungewöhnlich. Aber am Ende muss natürlich jede selber wissen, was ihr gefällt - ich fahre auch 800 mm am Enduro und muss mir hin und wieder einen *blöden* Kommentar anhören - aber noch gefällts mir 

Aber eine Frage, kommt das Tretlager mit den 26" Rädern nicht ein wenig tief?


----------



## violentstorm (11. März 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ist das Canyon Spectral nicht eher ein AM, als ein XC? Da finde ich 760 jetzt nicht sooo ungewöhnlich. Aber am Ende muss natürlich jede selber wissen, was ihr gefällt - ich fahre auch 800 mm am Enduro und muss mir hin und wieder einen *blöden* Kommentar anhören - aber noch gefällts mir
> 
> Aber eine Frage, kommt das Tretlager mit den 26" Rädern nicht ein wenig tief?



Hast natürlich Recht, das ist ein AM Rad und jeder darf die Lenkerweiter selbst testen und für sich festlegen 
Trotzdem finde ich 760 bei Rahmengröße XS recht viel. Ich selbst bin 184cm und fahre am AM mittlerweile wieder ein 730er und am EN ein 780er (den ich aber wohl nochmal kürzen werde..)

Meine Freundin hatte mal einen 720er probe gefahren, aber da hätten wir dann ein 0-20er Vorbau gebraucht.

Zu deiner Frage: Die Tretlagerhöhe ist jetzt 31,6cm; das ist ok, würde ich meinen.
Wenn ich es mit meinem Pivot Mach5.7 vergleiche, das hat 34,5cm.


----------



## Aninaj (11. März 2017)

Puh, ich finde 316 ziemlich wenig. Mit ner 170er Kurbel sind mir 335 am Fully schon zu wenig (für HT is das ok) - bin ständig mit dem Pedal irgendwo hängen geblieben. Aber probiert's aus. Wenn's ihr paßt, paßt's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poppei0202 (14. März 2017)

Die hier diskutierten Größen sind doch noch im "normalen" Bereich. Seit ich mir ein Fully zugelegt habe möchte meine Frau nun auch auf Fully wechseln.  Bei ihrer Größe von 1.48m ist es eine echte Herausforderung und so gut wie unmöglich was gutes zu finden. In der vergangen Zeit hat sie Bikes aus der Kinder- und Jugendabteilung fahren müssen. Das hat einen bitteren Beigeschmack da diese Bikes meist schlechter ausgestattet sind und kindisch gestylt sind. In jeden Bikeshop erfahren wir nur Schulterzucken und die Mitarbeiter sind ratlos. Als einzige Lösung werden stets Jugendbikes präsentiert mit einer mehr als fragwürdigen Ausstattung.
Um ein Bike selbst auzubauen fehlt mir leider das Wissen und die Erfahrung.


----------



## imun (14. März 2017)

poppei0202 schrieb:


> Um ein Bike selbst auzubauen fehlt mir leider das Wissen und die Erfahrung.


Kennst du keinen der sich auskennt? Aus welcher Region kommst du denn?


----------



## poppei0202 (14. März 2017)

imun schrieb:


> Kennst du keinen der sich auskennt? Aus welcher Region kommst du denn?


Wir kommen aus der Region Chemnitz und kennen leider noch keinen der uns beraten könnte. Die Fachkräfte aus den Bikeläden kann man leider auch nicht so vertrauen. Da bekommt man oft wiedersprüchliche Auskünfte und meist sind sie auf Umsatz orientiert .


----------



## poppei0202 (14. März 2017)

Vielleicht finden wir hier eine Frau, die auch diese Probleme mit ähnlicher Größe hatte und wie sie das richtige gefundn hat.


----------



## Ronz (14. März 2017)

poppei0202 schrieb:


> Die hier diskutierten Größen sind doch noch im "normalen" Bereich. Seit ich mir ein Fully zugelegt habe möchte meine Frau nun auch auf Fully wechseln.  Bei ihrer Größe von 1.48m ist es eine echte Herausforderung und so gut wie unmöglich was gutes zu finden. In der vergangen Zeit hat sie Bikes aus der Kinder- und Jugendabteilung fahren müssen. Das hat einen bitteren Beigeschmack da diese Bikes meist schlechter ausgestattet sind und kindisch gestylt sind. In jeden Bikeshop erfahren wir nur Schulterzucken und die Mitarbeiter sind ratlos. Als einzige Lösung werden stets Jugendbikes präsentiert mit einer mehr als fragwürdigen Ausstattung.
> Um ein Bike selbst auzubauen fehlt mir leider das Wissen und die Erfahrung.




Hi.
1.48 ist echt kniffelig... ^^
Eine gute Freundin (1.55 groß) fährt das Propain Tyee Flo XS mit 26´ Rädern. Passt gut. Etwas anpassen muss man da bei der Größe eh immer. Gabelschaft, Vorbau, Lenker(-breite). Alternativ mal nach dem, sry, "Jugendrad" Yuma schauen. Ausstattung ist jetzt nicht so schlecht! Zur Not direkt mal bei Propain anrufen, mal fragen, ob man da ein wenig mehr individualisieren lassen kann. Haben diesbezüglich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Propain gemacht. Sehr cool und sehr hilfsbereit die Jungs. Sind auch hin und wieder mal mit Testbikes in Bikeparks unterwegs.


----------



## Drahteseli (14. März 2017)

Es wäre evtl noch ganz gut zu wissen welche Proportionen (Schrittlänge) deine Freundin hat.
Ich bin 153cm und habe eine SL von 70 cm.

Mir hat damals das Trek Lush (120mm Federweg) in 15,5" ganz gut gepasst, das müsste es auch noch etwas kleiner geben.
Ich habe mir aber das Liv Intrigue SX in 13,5" geholt, weil es mehr Federweg hat.

Falls ihr mögt, darf sie das auch gerne mal probieren. Ich wohne ca. eine Autostunde von Chemitz weg


----------



## AndiK75 (14. März 2017)

poppei0202 schrieb:


> Die hier diskutierten Größen sind doch noch im "normalen" Bereich. Seit ich mir ein Fully zugelegt habe möchte meine Frau nun auch auf Fully wechseln.  Bei ihrer Größe von 1.48m ist es eine echte Herausforderung und so gut wie unmöglich was gutes zu finden. In der vergangen Zeit hat sie Bikes aus der Kinder- und Jugendabteilung fahren müssen. Das hat einen bitteren Beigeschmack da diese Bikes meist schlechter ausgestattet sind und kindisch gestylt sind. In jeden Bikeshop erfahren wir nur Schulterzucken und die Mitarbeiter sind ratlos. Als einzige Lösung werden stets Jugendbikes präsentiert mit einer mehr als fragwürdigen Ausstattung.
> Um ein Bike selbst auzubauen fehlt mir leider das Wissen und die Erfahrung.



Wie groß ist denn ihren Schrittlänge?


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Duc851 (14. März 2017)

Kurze Frage, kurze Antwort:
Dame, 1.65m / 78cm Schrittlänge 165mm oder 170mm Kurbel?


----------



## Aninaj (14. März 2017)

Ich, mit sehr ähnlichen Maßen, fahre an allen Rädern 170er Kurbeln.


----------



## poppei0202 (14. März 2017)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn ihren Schrittlänge?




Sorry habe das wichtigste vergessen ,ihre Schrittlänge beträgt 64 cm .

Jetzt kurvt sie mit einem Carver PHT 26 Disc Size 36 herum was aber irgendwie hinten und vorn nicht passt.
Aber es war damals das einzige in ihrer Größe und sah nicht ganz so mädchenhaft aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (14. März 2017)

Ich find's grad nicht, aber es gab mal einen Artikel über eine sehr kleine Frau, die sich von Nicolai einen Rahmen hat anpassen lassen. Ist natürlich eine Preisfrage. Aber sowas gibt es auch.

Ansonsten würde ich das Propain Yuma mal anschauen. Fragt doch mal bei Propain an, ob sie das Bike auch mit anderen Komponenten ausliefern würden und laßt euch ein Angebot machen. Probefahren wird natürlich schwierig


----------



## Peeyt (14. März 2017)

Das war doch alutech?


----------



## Aninaj (14. März 2017)

Doch noch gefunden 



> *EINE MASSRAHMEN STORY*
> 
> ION 16 XXS, 26“. KUNDE: 153cm, 45kg
> Beratung und Auslieferung: Radsport Kimmerle, Gärtringen
> ...



Link: Maßrahmen - nach unten scrollen


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. März 2017)

Nicolai Maßrahmen kann ich durchaus empfehlen. Habe zwei, aber nur in XS, da ich zumindest 161 cm lang bin, wenn auch die gleiche Gewichtsklasse. Kein Leichtbau aber schön stabil. Und passt wie Allerwertester auf Eimer.

Habe allerdings auch ein Enduro von Alutech als Maßanfertigung. Noch weniger Leichtbau. Ist aber aus 2010 und das Modell gibt es nicht mehr. Aber vor ein paar Jahren, da gab es mal ein Fanes, extra für Leute unter 1,60 m. Mit entsprechend abgestimmten Komponenten für wenig Fahrermasse. Also, das Modell gibt es noch. Von daher, fragen, bzw. auf der Homepage nachsehen, kostet nix.


----------



## Mausoline (15. März 2017)

Den Radsport Kimmerle kann ich nur empfehlen, dem fällt bestimmt was ein.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. März 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich, mit sehr ähnlichen Maßen, fahre an allen Rädern 170er Kurbeln


Ich auch.


----------



## poppei0202 (17. März 2017)

Danke für die vielen Tips und Ratschläge aber so richtig vorwärts gekommen sind wir immer noch nicht. 
Wenn ich das richtig herausgelesen habe gibt es kein Fully Bike in der passenden Größe von der Stange.
Da kommt nur eine Sonderanfertigung oder Selbstaufbau in Frage.
Eine Sonderanfertigung ist uns zu teuer und vom Do it your self haben wir nicht das dafür nötige Wissen.
Danke trotzdem nochmal an alle


----------



## Aninaj (17. März 2017)

Habt ihr bei Propain angefragt? Was haben sie gesagt?


----------



## Peeyt (17. März 2017)

Hab ein 2016 XS im Keller, mess dir später mal nach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 650 und 160 Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (17. März 2017)

poppei0202 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Tips und Ratschläge aber so richtig vorwärts gekommen sind wir immer noch nicht.
> Wenn ich das richtig herausgelesen habe gibt es kein Fully Bike in der passenden Größe von der Stange.
> Da kommt nur eine Sonderanfertigung oder Selbstaufbau in Frage.
> Eine Sonderanfertigung ist uns zu teuer und vom Do it your self haben wir nicht das dafür nötige Wissen.
> Danke trotzdem nochmal an alle


Komponenten tauschen hat man schnell raus. Wenn man sich über die Standards die benötigt werden informiert, ist das wie Lego. Komplexer wird es nur wenn es an die Wartung von Bremsen, federelementen und laufrädern geht : ) ihr schafft das bestimmt!


----------



## Deer (17. März 2017)

Von der Stange gibt, bzw. gab es schon...Rocky Element TSC in 15,5" meiner Frau. Nach eigenen Wünschen aufgebaut. Die unschöne Kupplung an der Thomson Stütze ist für den Singletrailer.


----------



## Mausoline (17. März 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Den Radsport Kimmerle kann ich nur empfehlen, dem fällt bestimmt was ein.



Kimmerle hat auch Rocky. Ich (SL 70) fahre noch ein Altitude von 2011, aber das neue hat ein gerades Oberrohr und einen höheren Überstand


----------



## Aninaj (26. März 2017)

Im Bikemarkt wird aktuell ein Canyon Spectral in XS angeboten. Vielleicht sucht ja grad jemand was Kleines.


----------



## TomTom71 (7. April 2017)

Hallo,

meine Frau ist mit ihrem Liteville 301 MK10 in Größe S bestens zurecht gekommen.
Bei einer Körpergröße von 159cm und Schrittlänge von 68cm.

Das 301 in dem Aufbau ein schon ziemlich perfektes Trailbike oder Allmountain.
Mein Tipp für kleine Ladies.


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2017)

Mir hat das Liteville damals gar nicht gepaßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. April 2017)

Hm, da hätte ich eher eines in XS genommen. Habe es in Torbole schon mehrfach in Augenschein genommen, weil es bei meiner Körperlänge von 161 cm und Schrittlänge von 74 cm am besten passen würde. Nur Kettenschaltung für den Preis geht gar nicht.


----------



## bluewatercat (14. April 2017)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ich bin auch weiblich und weiss nicht so genau welche Grösse des Bike für mich optimal wäre, S oder M ? Bin 164cm und die Schrittgrösse ist ca. 74cm.

Hier die Masse des Bike sowie Schema:


----------



## trailterror (14. April 2017)

Ich würde wohl S nehmen.

580 oberrohr sollten egtl reichen.

M hat nur 3mm mehr Reach als das S. Dafür ist beim S die schrittfreiheit deutlich günstiger und der sitzwinkel ist steiler.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. April 2017)

Keinesfalls größer als S!


----------



## Aninaj (16. April 2017)

bluewatercat schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ich bin auch weiblich und weiss nicht so genau welche Grösse des Bike für mich optimal wäre, S oder M ? Bin 164cm und die Schrittgrösse ist ca. 74cm.



Kommt drauf an, was du damit fahren willst. Von den Daten ist das wohl ein Enduro. Da würde ich das S empfehlen. Wenn du aber vor hast damit hauptsächlich Touren ohne großen Trailanspruch zu fahren (wobei das Rad dafür weniger geeignet ist), dann könntest du auch den M-Rahmen nehmen, ABER die Überstandshöhe ist schon sehr knapp, das Sattelrohr recht lang und auch der Rahmen wird recht lang - aber das soll ja mordern sein


----------



## bluewatercat (17. April 2017)

Ist echt schwierig, korrekt ist ein Enduro und zwar das Ibis Mojo HD3, ich benötige es für in den Bergen für den Fun abwärts aber es sollte auch gelegentlich Uphill leisten können und auch kein Race Bike.

Es sollte ein verspieltes, schluckfreudiges Spaßgerät sein

Wegen den Masse ob das M modern ist, ist mir nicht wichtig, passen muss es


----------



## scylla (18. April 2017)

bluewatercat schrieb:


> Ist echt schwierig, korrekt ist ein Enduro und zwar das Ibis Mojo HD3, ich benötige es für in den Bergen für den Fun abwärts aber es sollte auch gelegentlich Uphill leisten können und auch kein Race Bike.



In dem Fall ist das doch sehr einfach: Größe S!
Hättest du jetzt ein 160mm Endurorad für Radweg-Touren gesucht, hätte man auch zu Größe M raten können . Aber "Fun abwärts" wirst du nur auf Größe S haben, alles andere ist viel zu groß (hoch) für deine Körpermaße. Länge reicht bei Größe S dicke aus, damit du im Uphill eine sportliche Sitzposition haben kannst.


----------



## rzOne20 (22. April 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist das doch sehr einfach: Größe S!
> Hättest du jetzt ein 160mm Endurorad für Radweg-Touren gesucht, hätte man auch zu Größe M raten können . Aber "Fun abwärts" wirst du nur auf Größe S haben, alles andere ist viel zu groß (hoch) für deine Körpermaße. Länge reicht bei Größe S dicke aus, damit du im Uphill eine sportliche Sitzposition haben kannst.


Verstehe diese Zusammenhänge nicht ? Warum denkst du is mit S spaßig bergauf und bergab aber mit M nicht und umgekehrt mit M super auf Tour ?


----------



## scylla (22. April 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Verstehe diese Zusammenhänge nicht ? Warum denkst du is mit S spaßig bergauf und bergab aber mit M nicht und umgekehrt mit M super auf Tour ?



Schau dir doch mal die Schrittlänge der Fragestellerin an, und überleg dir wie spaßig sich ein Enduro-Radl in Enduro-Gelände fährt, wenn der Sattel sich maximal 10-12cm versenken lässt  Und wieviel Sicherheit eine Standover-Höhe gibt, die gerade mal 1cm niedriger ist als die Schrittlänge.
Das Sitzrohr am M ist im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern zwar "relativ kurz". Aber ungefähr 99.9% aller Fahrer wollen doch heutzutage eine Remotestütze, die dann nochmal 4cm extra aufbaut. Da landest du dann bei effektiv 46cm Sitzrohrlänge. Das ist halt bei einer Schrittlänge von gerade mal 74cm doch wieder "relativ lang" 
An einem Tourenradel ist Sattel versenken halt eher egal als an einem Enduroradl.


----------



## rzOne20 (23. April 2017)

Ah ok, verstehe was du meinst! Aber das ist doch in Wahrheit nur für krasse Vertrider und Bikebergsteiger wichtig. Für "normales" geländefahren (oder halt Enduro) nicht wirklich.
Vlt ist es der falsche Rahmen. Denn, ich finde schon das ein größerer, längerer Rahmen im schwierigen Gelände mehr Spaß macht weil er einfach stabiler läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. April 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Für "normales" geländefahren (oder halt Enduro) nicht wirklich.



Achso, stimmt ja, heute ist es ja schon enduro, wenn man sich auf ein Mountainbike setzt 
Ich bin halt noch so altmodisch zu glauben, Enduro wäre die höhere Form von Geländeradfahren, wo S3 eher Tagesordnung ist, und dann zusätzlich noch flott gefahren 

Der Rahmen ist schon ziemlich gut. Einen Reach von 411mm bei derart kurzem Sitzrohr am S findet man sonst eher selten. Und das ist für eine Körpergröße von 1,64m eh eher lang.
Der Reach am M ist doch eh nur satte *3mm *länger. Das merkt der geneigte Enduroracer garnicht. Nur, dass das Sitzrohr deutlich länger ist.

Hast du dir die Geotabelle, die die Fragestellerin in den Anhang gepackt hat, überhaupt mal angeschaut?


----------



## rzOne20 (23. April 2017)

Habs mir angesehen, weiß aber bei so kleinen Menschen und den Geoweerten dazu noch nicht bescheid. Meine Tochter is erst 134 cm, versuche aber die Werte für so Zwerge grad etwas zu verstehen. Meine Gegensprechanlage wiederrum is 168 cm, da wirds schon konkreter.

Wie auch immer, @scylla du fährst vermutlich (Fotoalbum) extreme Sachen. Das kommt ja in Wahrheit für die meisten nicht in Frage bzw können die nicht so gut fahren wie du. Daher meine Annahme das du vlt die Überstandshöhe/Sattelrohrlänge für die Masse überbewertest?

Das der Reach nur 4 mm länger ist hab ich gesehen, dachte aber es ist ein Fehler?

Wie auch immer, ich würde jetzt aktuell lange Rahmen mit eher niederem Tretlager und flachem LW für meine Mädls suchen? Erst in 2 ter instanz schau ich dann auf Sitzrohrlänge. So von der Priorität her? Oder denkst du umgekehrt.... Ich muss dazu sagen die fahren nicht sehr gut, wir tasten uns gerade erst ran.... aber da wärs mir schon wichtig das die ins Material vertrauen haben und nicht dadurch limitiert werden?


----------



## bluewatercat (23. April 2017)

Ich bin in den letzten Tagen nun das S und M gefahren und mich entschieden das M zu nehmen, auf dem S füllte ich mich so eingeengt, das M war mir sofort sympathischer.


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2017)

Wo (in welchem Gelände) bist Du wie lange gefahren? Und welches Rad bist Du vorher gefahren?


----------



## lucie (23. April 2017)

Einen zu flachen LW sehe ich auch eher kritisch. Macht nur Sinn, wenn man es bergab relativ gut laufen lassen kann und dazu die Fuhre auch noch beherrscht!!

In langsam zu fahrenden Passagen (enge Kurven, Spitzkehren) möchte ich kein Bike mehr mit zu flachem LW fahren wollen, macht das Ganze zu kippelig und instabil.

Die Sitzrohrlänge halte ich, so wie es @scylla schon geschrieben hat, durchaus für den relevanteren Parameter bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße. 430mm wären mir mit SL 82cm echt zu viel. 

Man kann auch nicht nur auf das Material vertrauen, sonst fährt das Rad mit seinem Fahrer und nicht der Fahrer das Rad. In kritischen Situationen kann das Bike zwar viel ausgleichen, aber ich finde den Kontrollverlust des Fahrers über sein Bike als den kritische Punkt an.
Was nutzt es einem, wenn man dann das Bike nicht mehr beherrschen kann, weil es einfach zu "sperrig" ist.

Ich halte es dann eher für sinnvoll, möglichst viel zu fahren und sich in gemäßigtem Gelände erst einmal ein wenig Fahrtechnik anzueignen - mit dem kleineren Rahmen!


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen die fahren nicht sehr gut, wir tasten uns gerade erst ran.... aber da wärs mir schon wichtig das die *ins Material vertrauen haben* und nicht dadurch limitiert werden?



Das ist der springende Punkt. Je nachdem wo ihr (fahrtechnisch gesehen) mal hinwollt tust Du Deinen Mädels keinen Gefallen, wenn das Rad zu gross ist.

Gerade die Sitzrohrlänge kann (beim Versenken des Sattel) der kritische Punkt sein. Für mich (167 cm, SL 79) hat sich rausgesstellt, dass alles über 40cm nicht taugt. Ich bekomm den Sattel einfach nicht weit genug weg um mich etwas zu trauen. Das spielt beim Forstautobahncruisen natürlich nicht eine sooo grosse Rolle (ohne das abwerten zu wollen, wichtig ist der Spass dabei!)

Zum Lenkwinkel hat ja @lucie schon geschrieben. Zu flach kann auch hinderlich sein, gerade, wenn man es noch nicht richtig laufenlassen kann - zu steil wiederum ist auch blöd, wird dann eben schnell nervös. Da das richtige (Mittel)Mass zu finden ist nicht so einfach. Zumal es dann noch auf persönliche Vorlieben ankommt. Für mich passt da ganz gut so um die 66°


----------



## michel77 (23. April 2017)

bluewatercat schrieb:


> Ich bin in den letzten Tagen nun das S und M gefahren und mich entschieden das M zu nehmen, auf dem S füllte ich mich so eingeengt, das M war mir sofort sympathischer.


Bist Du Dir sicher, dass abgesehen von der Rahmengröße die anderen Parameter wie Vorbaulänge, Lenkerbreite, Sattelposition identisch waren? Ich nehme Dir Deinen Eindruck natürlich ab, die Frage ist aber immer auch, wie dieser entstanden ist. Der M ist beim Radstand 11mm länger als der S, weil der 3mm längere Reach trotz 19mm mehr Stack erreicht wird. Die Sitzposition ist aber nicht so viel geräumiger, wie die 20mm mehr Oberrohrlänge suggerieren, denn da spielt der vom Stack bedingt höhere Bezugspunkt an der Sattelstütze hinein. Und Du hast ja auf dem S nicht tiefer gesessen als auf dem M. Man sollte nur die genannten Störfaktoren ausschließen können.


----------



## rzOne20 (23. April 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Einen zu flachen LW sehe ich auch eher kritisch. Macht nur Sinn, wenn man es bergab relativ gut laufen lassen kann und dazu die Fuhre auch noch beherrscht!!
> 
> In langsam zu fahrenden Passagen (enge Kurven, Spitzkehren) möchte ich kein Bike mehr mit zu flachem LW fahren wollen, macht das Ganze zu kippelig und instabil.
> 
> ...


 
Mich bin ja ein Sitzriese, hab nämlich mit 183-183 cm nur 84 Schrittlänge! Da ich auch ab und zu steile Sachen fahre weiß ich natürlich das es gut ist den Sattel absenken zu können! Aber 43 cm zu viel an Sitzrohr bei 82 Schrittlänge? Da brauchst du ja 200er Movelock oä? Erscheint mir etwas viel?

Ich denke einfach das ein "größerer bzw. längerer " Rahnen im steilen mehr Sicherheit gibt. So erging es mir halt, ich hab Reach 4 cm erhöht, dabei ein 3 cm längeres Sitzrohr in Kauf genommen. Trotzdem fühl ich mich sicherer?
ahja , LW dabei von 66 auf 64 . 

Aber ich kann eben nicht einschätzen wie sich das auf Anfänger auswirkt?


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2017)

435er Kind Shock reicht...





Steil, geradeaus und schnell und schon fahren können - da ist die Sattelrohrlänge dann schlussendlich auch nicht mehr soooo ausschlaggebend. Und, wenn es möglich ware, würdest Du ein kürzeres Sitzrohr haben wollen?

Aber noch unsicher, langsam - da sind ein paar cm mehr Freiheit auf dem Bike schon wichtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (23. April 2017)

+ S (mit ggf. höheren riser)
ziemlich verkorkst ist die geo btw.


----------



## trailterror (23. April 2017)

@rzOne20 

Anfänger mit (zu) langen flachen bikes auszustatten fördert in meinen augen erstmal wenig die schulung und weiterentwicklucng der eigenen technik...

Sie werden sich vermutlich passiv vom bike herumkutschieren lassen; klar wird das bike steile geradeaus bergababschnitte für sie meistern...

Wirds jedoch mal kritisch kommt schnell panik auf, da das bike sie beherrscht und nicht umgekehrt...


----------



## lucie (23. April 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Mich bin ja ein Sitzriese, hab nämlich mit 183-183 cm nur 84 Schrittlänge! Da ich auch ab und zu steile Sachen fahre weiß ich natürlich das es gut ist den Sattel absenken zu können! Aber 43 cm zu viel an Sitzrohr bei 82 Schrittlänge? Da brauchst du ja 200er Movelock oä? Erscheint mir etwas viel?
> 
> Ich denke einfach das ein "größerer bzw. längerer " Rahnen im steilen mehr Sicherheit gibt. So erging es mir halt, ich hab Reach 4 cm erhöht, dabei ein 3 cm längeres Sitzrohr in Kauf genommen. Trotzdem fühl ich mich sicherer?
> ahja , LW dabei von 66 auf 64 .
> ...



Fahre Bikes mit Sitzrohrlänge zwischen 350 und 390mm - paßt perfekt. Gerade für Anfänger halte ich Bikes mit sehr flachem LW und zu langem Radstand eher für ungeeignet. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Anfänger auch nicht nahezu ungebremst den Hang runterballern, denn nur dabei spielen ein flacher LW und ein langer Radstand ihre Stärken aus, sondern eher etwas gemäßigter mit Schleifbremsung den Hang runterrollen.
Meine Empfehlung: kurzes Sitzrohr, langer Reach, gemäßigter Lenkwinkel (so zw. 65 und 67°). Leider ist die Auswahl diesbezüglich arg beschränkt bzw. leider nicht vorhanden.


----------



## rzOne20 (23. April 2017)

Ok, danke schon mal!

Eine weitere Frage: 29" für "mehr Sicherheit" und so?


----------



## grey (23. April 2017)

Kleine Menschen haben recht schnell HR Kontakt bei 29er, bisserl mehr Körpereinsatz braucht man auch beim fahren.
Abgesehen davon ist der Stack bei vielen naturgemäß recht hoch, was im flachen und bergauf schon recht zach ist.


----------



## scylla (23. April 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Das der Reach nur 4 mm länger ist hab ich gesehen, dachte aber es ist ein Fehler?



Der "Trick" beim Reach ist einfach, dass das Sitzrohr zwischen S und M ein Grad flacher wird. Dadurch wächst zwar die eff. Oberrohrlänge um 20mm, der Reach aber nur minimal.
Hab das jetzt nicht nachgerechnet ob es tatsächlich hinkommt, aber es kommt mir plausibel vor.
Was mir eher nicht plausibel erscheint ist, dass der Radstand zwischen S und M um 11mm wachsen will, obwohl Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebenlänge und Reach quasi gleich sind. Eingentlich müsste der Radstand um genau die 3mm wachsen, die der Reach wächst.

Ein Sitzwinkel von unter 73° ist halt schon arg flach. Wenn man nicht extremer Langbeiner ist, bringt das glaub letztendlich rein garnichts für die Sitzposition. Die wird gar nicht so lang wie die eff. Oberrohrlänge das suggerieren wird, weil man einfach den Sattel komplett nach vorne rammen wird, um zu einem vernünftigen Knielot zu kommen, und dann ist letztendlich unter Berücksichtigung der Sattelstellung die Sitzposition quasi gleich wie am Größe S Rahmen, wo man den Sattel wahrscheinlich dank steilerem Sitzwinkel nicht ganz so arg nach vorne schieben muss.
Ich würde da die Vermutung von @michel77 mitgehen, dass das unterschiedliche Fahrgefühl (auf S "eingezwängt", auf M angenehmer) letztendlich stark von einem anderen Aufbau her kommen könnte, nicht so sehr von der anderen Rahmengröße.



trailterror schrieb:


> @rzOne20
> 
> Anfänger mit (zu) langen flachen bikes auszustatten fördert in meinen augen erstmal wenig die schulung und weiterentwicklucng der eigenen technik...
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so.
Und zusätzlich macht es keinen Spaß.

Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren, als ich eigentlich schon weit von Anfänger entfernt war, aber halt trotzdem fahrtechnisch noch nicht so weit wie heute, mal ein Experiment mit extrem flacher und langer Geometrie gemacht. Ging überhaupt nicht, ich kam damit nicht zurecht. Es hat zwar beim Geradeausballern Spaß gemacht, aber sobald das Gelände etwas enger wurde oder man aktiver fahren musste, ist das Rad mit mir gefahren, aber nicht ich mit dem Rad. Die Geometrie, die mir eigentlich der Theorie nach Sicherheit hätte geben müssen, hat mich eher verunsichert, weil ich sie nicht beherrscht habe. Damals brauchte ich eine kurze, altmodische Geometrie, das hat mich fahrtechnisch weiter gebracht und hat mir mehr Sicherheit gegeben, weil ich es besser beherrscht habe, und es hat damit auch mehr Spaß gebracht.
Heute bin ich über mehrere Iterationsstufen wieder bei derselben Geometrie angekommen wie damals. Und es macht Laune, fährt sich verspielt, und ist super kontrolliert, gibt im Steilen Sicherheit genau wie die Theorie es verspricht. Damals war ich einfach noch nicht bereit dafür, so ein Rad zu fahren, heute bin ich es wohl.



rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ok, danke schon mal!
> 
> Eine weitere Frage: 29" für "mehr Sicherheit" und so?



Aber nur so lange man nicht absteigen muss. Bist du schonmal auf einem 29er im Steilen nach hinten abgestiegen? Macht echt Spaß, auf dem Hinterrad zu sitzen und mit den Zehen nach dem Boden zu angeln, während das Radl weiter vor rollt und man sich zwischen Hinterrad und Sitzrohr einklemmt. Ist mir am Fatbike (29er Durchmesser) schon ein paar mal passiert. Mit kleinerem Raddurchmesser hat das bisher immer irgendwie gepasst. Und ich hab jetzt garnicht mal so kurze Beinchen (82cm Schrittlänge).
Außerdem hat so ein 29er ein nettes Gyroskop an den Rädern, das man auch erst mal beherrschen muss, wenn man nicht so viel Kraft hat. Ich merk ja selbst am 27,5er den erhöhten Widerstand, wenn ich es in schnellen Kurven hin und her kippen will, und fahr daher einen breiteren Lenker damit das leichter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (23. April 2017)

Ich habe es doch mal nachgerechnet:

Die 8mm Differenz zwischen den 3mm Zuwachs im Reach und den 11mm im Radstand entsprechen fast genau der Reachverkürzung durch Stackerhöhung, in diesem Fall also 19mm/tan66,6=8,2...mm.

Die 20mm mehr Oberrohrlänge setzen sich zusammen aus den 3mm mehr Reach, knapp 6mm durch stackbedingt höheren Schnittpunkt mit der Sattelstütze bei einem angenommenen steileren Sitzwinkel wie bei S sowie gut 11mm durch den angegebenen flacheren Sitzwinkel bei M:

580mm/tan73,6=170,7..mm
599mm/tan73,6=176,2..mm
599mm/tan72,6=187,7..mm

Die angegebenen Oberrohrlängen scheinen etwas gerundet, kommen aber recht genau hin.

Ich hoffe, das war nicht zu theoretisch und hilft vielleicht doch etwas bei der Einschätzung.


----------



## ulisaz (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo Mädls,

hat iwer Erfahrungen mit dem Jeffsy 27? Möchte mir gerne eins in S bestellen aber bin mir mit meiner Größe (161cm, SL 76cm) unsicher.. hat jemand mit ähnlicher Größe so eins?

Danke,
Lisa


----------



## lucie (14. Mai 2017)

erledigt.


----------



## manufr (18. Mai 2017)

Halli Hallo liebe Mädels,

Ich bin auf der Bikesuche für meine Freundin und deswegen richte ich mich an euch.

Zur Fahrerin: 1m60 gross mit ziemlich kurze Beinen (Schrittlänge von 70 - 72cm). Die ist Anfängerin und ist bis jetzt mit einen alten zusammengebastelten Hardtail bis jetzt gefahren und hat ihr gar nicht gepasst (war auch wirklich nur eine Notfalllösung: glaub ein dirt rahmen, schwer indentifizierbar da es raw alu war und wir es im Keller meinem Mitbewohner gefunden haben, der wusste auch nicht was es ist. Dazu eine alte 100mm reba Gabel aus 2010 ungefähr). Wichtig wäre ihr dass man gut absteigen kann ohne dass den Oberrohr zu hoch ist. Dass man den Boden mit die Füsse gut erreichen kann und sich nicht bis zur Fussspitze austrecken muss. Dazu ein ruhigeres Fahrverhalten wäre vom Vorteil.

Zu den gefahrenen Strecken: Vor allem All Mountain strecken. Da wir mitten den Alpen Wohnen (Wallis) sind die Strecken bergab sehr singletrail lästig und immer wieder mit steileren, wurzelig und steinigen Passagen bestückelt. Ganz suboptimal um anzufangen gebe ich zu. Deswegen ist es wichtig ein passendes Bike zu finden. Aber es gibt auch ganz schönen einfacheren Strecken um zu üben und lernen  Berghoch gibt es auch immer wieder langen Anstiegen.

Zu den Vorwahl an bikes:

Radon Skeen trail 10.0 in 27,5: http://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/skeen-trail/skeen-trail-275-100/ Grösse 16"

Ist sicher den vernünftigeren Wahl da sich die Trailbikes auch ganz gut fahren lassen besonders bergauf. Bergrunter sollte es mit leichtem Gewicht und nicht die schwierigeren trails auch mit 130mm Federweg ganz gut funktionieren. Auch wenn es bisschen schwieriger wird. Die Fahrtechnik wird eher limitierend sein als das Bike. Grosse Frage: die Grösse? wie sieht es mit 70cm Schrittlänge aus?

Radon slide Carbon 140 8.0: http://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/slide-carbon-140/slide-carbon-140-80/ Grösse 16"

Ein sehr guten Kompromiss zwischen die beiden anderen. Bestimmt bisschen laufruhiger als das Skeen. Dazu carbon Rahmen. Wie sieht es da aus mit Anfänger und mögliche Stürtze? Carbon ist ja gegen Schläge aus der Seite eher nicht so robust. Oder mindestens kenne ich es so aus meinen Kayak Erfahrung. Da auch wieder die Frage der Grösse und schrittlänge.

Propain Tyee AM in alu mit custom Aufbau in Grösse xs. https://www.propain-bikes.com/ConfigTyee?StuffID=1aafa236-f6a5-4bf3-af42-c6bca660cc7a

Von der Grösse her sicher das passenderes von alle 3 wegen XS Grösse. Und was auch wichtig ist sind die lila decals. Das auge fährt ja mit. Die bedanken: Braucht man wirklich die 150mm Federweg wenn man nicht besonders schnell oder auf gröberen oder enduro lästige Strecken fährt? Es bringt auf jeden Fall sicherheit aber vielleicht bisschen übertrieben. Auf der andere Seite wenn sie richtig angefressen wird und auch immer schwierigere Strecken fahren möchte bestimmt ein zukunftorientiertes Wahl. Wie sieht es da aus mit langen Anstiegen?

Unsere Favorit ist momentan den Tyee AM. Wegen custom Aufbau was viel flexibilität an komponenten anbietet und xs Grösse.

Vielen dank im Voraus für ihre antworten und hilfe bei der Suche.

Manuel und Sarah


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2017)

Ihr habt gesehen, dass die Überstandshöhe beim Skeen knapp 71 cm beträgt und beim Slide sogar über 73 cm? Damit fallen beide bei der Anforderung "Wichtig wäre ihr dass man gut absteigen kann ohne dass den Oberrohr zu hoch ist." mit max. 72 cm Schrittlänge raus. 
Bei Propain habe ich auf die schnelle keine Angaben dazu gefunden. Da kann aber bestimmt jemand hier im Forum helfen.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einem passenden Bike und einen erfolgreichen Einstieg in den Sport


----------



## scylla (18. Mai 2017)

Nicht auf die Angabe der Rahmengröße reinfallen. "XS" klingt zwar schön, man muss aber genauer hinschauen, ob es wirklich passt. Propain hat z.B. ein ziemlich hohes Sitzrohr, 395mm in Größe XS. Das ist nur unwesentlich tiefer oder gar gleich hoch wie bei so manchem "S" Rahmen von anderen Herstellern. Das Oberrohr ist am Propain zwar recht tief gezogen, was positiv ist, aber das Sitzrohr ist für die Schrittlänge halt immer noch hoch, vor allem für eine unsichere Anfängerin suboptimal. Denkt mal nur an Aufsteigen bei Gefälle, da ist der Sattel dann ganz schön im Weg bei der Sitzrohrlänge und den kurzen Beinen, vor allem wenn man noch unsicher ist.
Die beiden Radons sind zwar mit "16 Zoll" angegeben, haben aber laut Geotabelle sogar 420mm Sitzrohrlänge. Eigentlich wäre 16 Zoll umgerechnet ja nur 406mm. Also auch hier nicht auf die Rahmenhöhen-Angabe reinfallen, sondern genau hinschauen. 420mm geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht mehr, das ist einfach viiiel zu hoch. Zumal das Oberrohr an den Radons nicht besonders tief gezogen ist. Sie wird damit nicht nur mit dem Sattel, sondern auch mit der Oberrohr/Überstands-Höhe Probleme bekommen.

Wenn sie wirklich so kurze Beine hat, wäre ein wirklich tiefer Rahmen sinnvoll.
Z.B. Alutech macht das ganz gut in den "XS" Größen. Das Teibun hat da eine Sitzrohrlänge von gerade mal 350mm, und zusätzlich ein schön tief gezogenes Oberrohr. Das ist richtig gut.

Wegen Federweg... ja natürlich ist viel Federweg für eine Anfängerin erst mal "oversized" und sie wird es nicht artgerecht ausnutzen können. Aber macht doch nichts. Gerade wenn die Trails vor der Tür eher wurzelig und fordernd sind. Dafür hat sie dann viel Reserven und eine gutmütige Geometrie, was Sicherheit gibt. Und wenn sie dann weiter fortgeschritten ist und den Federweg dann auch wirklich ausnutzt, muss sie nicht direkt was neues kaufen. Solange sie keine CC-Rennen damit gewinnen will, finde ich es keinen Fehler, als Anfänger ein Bike mit mehr Federweg zu nehmen, als man (bisher) braucht. Das wichtigste ist, dass es passt und Sicherheit gibt. Da gibt es leider in den ganz kleinen Größen sowieso viel zu wenig Auswahl.


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2017)

Cheetah Ladyspirit XS in 26''!!


----------



## Peeyt (18. Mai 2017)

160 an der Front eines 16er Tyee


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Mai 2017)

manufr schrieb:


> Unsere Favorit ist momentan den Tyee AM. Wegen custom Aufbau was viel flexibilität an komponenten anbietet und xs Grösse.
> 
> Vielen dank im Voraus für ihre antworten und hilfe bei der Suche.
> 
> Manuel und Sarah



Schaut, ob ihr bei euch in der Nähe über die ProPain-Friends evtl eins Probefahren könnt. Ich bin nur 2 cm größer und mir war xs viel zu klein, auch wenn es von den Tabellenwerten her vielleicht gepasst hätte! Nur als Gedanken-Beigabe!
Ansonsten fand ich das Tyee super für bergauf und bergab, hab es mir nur nicht gekauft, weil ich schon nen Stumpjumper hatte und das Tyee dazu keinen großen Unterschied machte vom Einsatzgebiet her...

Und noch ein Tipp: Decals kann man ändern, die Geo eines Bikes nicht.


----------



## manufr (18. Mai 2017)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Ihr habt gesehen, dass die Überstandshöhe beim Skeen knapp 71 cm beträgt und beim Slide sogar über 73 cm?



Ja genau ist uns aufgefallen. Deswegen so skeptisch gegenüber.



scylla schrieb:


> Propain hat z.B. ein ziemlich hohes Sitzrohr, 395mm in Größe XS. Das ist nur unwesentlich tiefer oder gar gleich hoch wie bei so manchem "S" Rahmen von anderen Herstellern. Das Oberrohr ist am Propain zwar recht tief gezogen, was positiv ist, aber das Sitzrohr ist für die Schrittlänge halt immer noch hoch, vor allem für eine unsichere Anfängerin suboptimal. Denkt mal nur an Aufsteigen bei Gefälle, da ist der Sattel dann ganz schön im Weg bei der Sitzrohrlänge und den kurzen Beinen, vor allem wenn man noch unsicher ist.



An den Sitzrohrlänge habe ich gar nicht nachgedacht aber sehr guter Punkt. Sobald es steiler wird ist es ziemlich unangenehm.

Die Radon sind jetzt raus. Alle unseren Bedanken wurden bestätigt. Dafür werden wir uns das Alutech und Cheetah in Ruhe angucken. Propain muss man noch abklären und rummessen. Ich persönliche finde es einfach klasse.

@Peeyt : sind es Abstand zum Boden in cm, also 80 und 68,5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (18. Mai 2017)

war bei uns (70cm Beinlänge) ein ähnliches Thema. wir haben nun ein morewood zama auf 150mm federweg umgebaut. das oberrohr kommt so deutlich tiefer. Die Pilotin ist höchst zufrieden und schnell, sie hat ausreichend Beinfreiheit und hat bei moderaten 14.3kg ein voll parktaugliches Rad das trotzdem noch bergauf geht (pike dpa). Mit Air- Dämpfer wäre es natürlich leichter, aber sie mag verständlicherweise den Komfort der Stahlfeder.


----------



## aibeekey (18. Mai 2017)

manufr schrieb:


> 1m60 gross mit ziemlich kurze Beinen (Schrittlänge von 70 - 72cm)



Steht zwar schon irgendwo hier im Thread, aber egal 
Dank der ganzen "vekaufe BLA" Posts wird es leider auch nicht übersichtlicher...

Meine Freundin fährt mit knapp 158cm/70cm ein Giant Trance in Größe S
Es gibt auch XS aber das wird nur deutlich kürzer und nicht mehr niedriger. Deswegen meiner Meinung nach quatsch, aber ich bin persönlich auch ein freund von eher mehr Reach und einer VR Achse, die es erlaubt zentral im Bike zu bleiben.

Schaut euch also eventuell mal beim Giant Händler um


----------



## manufr (18. Mai 2017)

@scylla Habe mich das alutech nochmal in details angeschaut. Sitzrohrhöhe ist effektiv tief aber dafür ist die Überstandshöhe bei fast 72cm (27,5" 2,4 Bereifung) laut Grössentabelle. Damit wäre es eher ein K.O. Kriterium.

@trailterror Cheetah kannte ich gar nicht. Den Ladyspirit sieht ganz gut aus. Scheint eine ganz tolle Lösung zu sein. Probefahren wäre da ganz hilfreich. Ich schreibe sie mal an. Vielleicht lässt es sich mit einen Freunden Besuch in Schäbisch Gmünd kombinieren.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Schaut, ob ihr bei euch in der Nähe über die ProPain-Friends evtl eins Probefahren könnt. Ich bin nur 2 cm größer und mir war xs viel zu klein, auch wenn es von den Tabellenwerten her vielleicht gepasst hätte! Nur als Gedanken-Beigabe!
> Ansonsten fand ich das Tyee super für bergauf und bergab, hab es mir nur nicht gekauft, weil ich schon nen Stumpjumper hatte und das Tyee dazu keinen großen Unterschied machte vom Einsatzgebiet her...
> 
> Und noch ein Tipp: Decals kann man ändern, die Geo eines Bikes nicht.



Danke für den Hinweis  Meine Freundin hat eine Tante in Vogt. Vielleicht kann man beim Werk probefahren. Leider gibt es bei uns in der nähe keine Propain Friends.
So wie ich uns kenne werden die decals genau so stark änderbar sein wie die Geometrie 

@marx. Ja den Trance kenne ich. Bin selber 2 Jahren damit gefahren. Meine Freundin hatte auch eins ausgelehnt in Grösse S letzte Herbst und fand es ganz gut. Jetzt Warum haben wir es nur halb in betracht gezogen? Ich persönlich war nicht besonders davon begeistert. Vor allem dass ich nach 1 Sommer diesen angeblich ganz Tollen Maestro Schrauben wechseln musste wegen verschleiss... natürlich nicht unter Garantie weil es normaler Verschleiss war... Fande ich persönlich bisschen grenzwärtig. Zusätzlich noch kleinigkeiten aber es lag an komponenten nicht am Rahmen. Dazu kommt noch dass ich und mehreren meinen Bekannten mit der Giant Händler bei uns in der nähe schlechte Erfahrung gemacht haben und das vertrauen ist jetzt einfach nicht mehr da.

@Jierdan Danke für den Hinweis. Leider traue ich mich zeitlich ein grösseren Umbau momentan nicht zu.


Nächste Schritte wäre Probefahren. Ich werde mal Propain anschreiben und fragen ob man am Werk direkt die Bikes probieren kann. Mind. Probesitzen. Ev. das gleiche für den Cheetah. könnte aber länger dauern.
Auf jeden Fall Danke für den Hinweisen.


----------



## FloRider85 (18. Mai 2017)

manufr schrieb:


> @scylla Habe mich das alutech nochmal in details angeschaut. Sitzrohrhöhe ist effektiv tief aber dafür ist die Überstandshöhe bei fast 72cm (27,5" 2,4 Bereifung) laut Grössentabelle. Damit wäre es eher ein K.O. Kriterium.
> 
> @trailterror Cheetah kannte ich gar nicht. Den Ladyspirit sieht ganz gut aus. Scheint eine ganz tolle Lösung zu sein. Probefahren wäre da ganz hilfreich. Ich schreibe sie mal an. Vielleicht lässt es sich mit einen Freunden Besuch in Schäbisch Gmünd kombinieren.
> 
> ...



Propain kannst du in Vogt testen. Du kannst das Bike auch für einen Nachmittag mit zum Flowtrail nach Weingarten nehmen. Die Strecke ist für Abfahrt und Anstieg eigentlich ganz gut zum testen. Die Probefahrt bei Propain kann ich auf alle Fälle empfehlen.


----------



## trailterror (19. Mai 2017)

@manufr

Ich hab ne zeit lang nach rädern gesucht, welche deinen kriterien entsprachen. Das cheetah wurde ihnen am meisten gerecht...

Das alutech fanes wa in 26'' passend, in 27,5'' in puncto überstandshôhe nicht mehr so... bei propain hatte ich noch das yuma im auge...ich glaub da war das sitzrohr zu hoch...

Viel glück weiterhin bei der suche


----------



## Make_it_so (18. Juni 2017)

Hi,  ich suche für meine kleine Freundin
Größe 150cm
Überstandshöhe 65cm!
ein Bike für den Einsatzbereich;
Lange Touren, Trail, also Waldautobahn bis leichte Wurzeltrails.
Ein Fully wäre schön, ähnlich wie mein Bike Canyon Nerve XC 2012.
Budget etwa 2000€
Leider hat kaum ein Händler ein XS Bike zur Probefahrt vorrätig oder würde es bestellen. Egal ob Hardtail oder Fully, meißt fangen die  Bikes trotzdem bei 70cm Überstandshöhe an.

M.f.G. Make it  so


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juni 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus, daß Ihr nicht aus Rheinland-Pfalz kommt?
In dem Fall hätte ich vorgeschlagen, doch zum Testcenter von Canyon zu fahren, Anruf vorher schadet nicht.
Ansonsten mal im Lokalforum posten, ob es XS-Fahrer/innen gibt.


----------



## Make_it_so (18. Juni 2017)

Make_it_so schrieb:


> Hi,  ich suche für meine kleine Freundin
> Größe 150cm
> Überstandshöhe 65cm!
> ein Bike für den Einsatzbereich;
> ...




@Ferkelmann

Ich komme aus Hessen, 50km von Canyon entfernt. Die Canyon Bikes für Frauen beginnen leider erst bei einer Überstandshöhe von 77cm. Bei einer Beinlänge von 65cm....  Autsch

Ich suche für sie irgendein Bike, die Marke ist egal,  das vom Einsatzgebiet vergleichbar ist.
Das Problem ist, dass die Bikes  alle zu hoch für ihre sehr kurzen Beine sind... 
Ich hoffe es gibt hier Fahrerinnen mit ähnlichem Problem die etwas gefunden haben. 
Ich habe schon überlegt ihr ein 24er Kinderbike zu besorgen da habe ich aber bedenken wegen ihrem Gewicht. 
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende


----------



## FloRider85 (18. Juni 2017)

Make_it_so schrieb:


> @Ferkelmann
> 
> Ich komme aus Hessen, 50km von Canyon entfernt. Die Canyon Bikes für Frauen beginnen leider erst bei einer Überstandshöhe von 77cm. Bei einer Beinlänge von 65cm....  Autsch
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal das Tyee AM von Propain an. Das gibt es in XS und 650B. Es ist. Auch die Basis für das Kidsmodell Yuma, welches in 24 und 26 angeboten wird. 

Über Propain Friends kannst du auch Testfahrten in deiner Nähe finden. Kunden stellen hier ihre Bikes zur Verfügung... klasse Sache, hat mir auch geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. Juni 2017)

Bei Commencal gibt es auch kleine Bikes


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Juni 2017)

Bei 150 auch mal da schauen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/kinderbikes.191/


----------



## storck-riesen (20. Juni 2017)

@ Make it so: schau mal bei VPace nach dem MAX 275 (Hardtail) oder dem neuen Moritz (Fully)


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Juni 2017)

Make_it_so schrieb:


> @Ferkelmann
> 
> Ich komme aus Hessen, 50km von Canyon entfernt. Die Canyon Bikes für Frauen beginnen leider erst bei einer Überstandshöhe von 77cm. Bei einer Beinlänge von 65cm....  Autsch
> 
> ...


Hi, ich könnte Dir auch das VPACE MAX275 empfehlen. Das sollte bei der Größe mit einem 60-70mm Vorbau ok sein. Das komplette Bike ist sehr leicht und günstig wenn man die Ausstattung beachtet. Neuerdings gibt es auch ein Upgrade auf die GX Eagle und wenn gewollt auch eine KS Dropper für kleines Geld.


----------



## kalle-klunkerz (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Meine Frau sucht ein AM Fully. Hier sind ihre Maße:

Schrittlänge (inseam) 74,0 cm 
Oberkörper (trunk) 55,0 cm 
Unterarmlänge (forearm) 35,0 cm 
Armlänge (arm) 57,5 cm 
Oberschenkel (thigh) 54,5 cm 
Unterschenkel (lower leg) 46,5 cm 
Brustbein (sternal notch) 128,0 cm 
Körpergröße (total height) 157,0 cm 
Auf unserer Suche und nach verschiedenen Testfahrten sind wir bisher auf folgende Bikes gestoßen, die ihr gefallen haben:

Cheetah Ladyspirit AM in Größe XS
Canyon Spectal WMN AL 7.0 EX in Größe XS
Bei beiden Bikes hatte sie allerdings den Eindruck, dass ihre Schrittlänge nicht lang genug ist - bzw. das Oberrohr zu hoch ist.
Von der Sitzposition her hatte sie sich auf beiden Bikes wohlgefühlt. 

Gibt es hier Fahrerinnen mit ähnlichen Maßen, die eines der oben genannten Bikes fahren? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, besonders bzgl. der Oberrohr Höhe? Würde ein Wechsel von 27.5" auf 26" Sinn machen? Das Cheetah kann ja ab Werk mit 26" bestellt werden.

Viele Grüße
Kalle


----------



## trailterror (17. Juli 2017)

Ne bekannte fährt das ladyspirit in xs 26'' mit ähnlichen massen und ist sehr zufrieden mit der grösse und dem rad. 

Ein bike mit noch geringerer überstandshöhe wird schwer bis fast unmöglich zu finden sein..sitzrohrhöhe ist 350 mm

Ich hab sehr lang diesbezüglich gesucht und nix geeigneteres gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloRider85 (17. Juli 2017)

Zwar ein Bike für die Jugend, aber das neue Yuma von Propain würde gerade vorgestellt. In 26" wird es bis 1,60 m empfohlen.


----------



## trailterror (17. Juli 2017)

Ouhh, interessant..das scheint ein neues yuma zu sein....?

Das alte hatte soweit ich mich erinnern kann ein sitzrohr von 394mm

Kuck mir das teil gleich mal an


----------



## scylla (17. Juli 2017)

Das neue IBIS Mojo HD4 hat auch eine interessante Geo für kleine Menschen 
Allerdings seeehr teuer 

In S 362mm Sitzrohr, 87mm Steuerrohr, und Überstandshöhe ist mit 693mm angegeben (allerdings keine Ahnung wo gemessen).

https://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/mojo_hd4/


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juli 2017)

Hmm.. also wenn die 74 cm Innenbeinlänge stimmen, hat die Dame aber verdammt lange Beine. *Neid* Ich hab 77 cm und kann über dem Spectral in M noch stehen. Allerdings sind die kleineren Größen nicht unbedingt auch mit deutlich weniger Überstandshöhe gebaut. Das Problem bei Canyon Rahmen ist der zusätzliche Buckel, der das runterzieher des OR gleich ab Steuerrohr verhindert und daher entsprechend größere Überstandshöhen hervorruft.

Wirklich viel Beinfreiheit werden die kleineren Damen nur selten finden. Daher würde ich als Kriterium - dass noch drüber stehen können - geltend machen, und nicht das noch ne handbreit Platz, das wäre wahrscheinlich utopisch. Denn egal wie kurz das Sattelrohr ist, mit einer gegebenen Gabeleinbauhöhe und einem noch so kurzen Steuerrohr kommt der Lenker auf eine Mindesthöhe von der das Oberrohr runtergezogen werden muss. Viel Beinfreiheit kann dann nur durch ein sehr stark gebogenes Oberrohr kommen - wie z.B. bei den Giant LIV Rädern.


----------



## kalle-klunkerz (17. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen!

@trailterror hat Deine Bekannte das Cheetah extra als 26" bestellt oder kommt das einfach noch aus der Zeit als 27.5" Laufräder noch nicht etabliert waren? Der Cheetah Konstrukteur hatte ihr eher das 27.5" wegen dem besseren Überrollverhalten empfohlen. Die Überstandshöhe würde ja aber eher für das 26" sprechen...

@Aninaj ja, 74cm Innenbein sind korrekt. Aber auf mein Spectral in M passt sie definitiv nicht drauf


----------



## trailterror (18. Juli 2017)

kalle-klunkerz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen!
> 
> @trailterror hat Deine Bekannte das Cheetah extra als 26" bestellt oder kommt das einfach noch aus der Zeit als 27.5" Laufräder noch nicht etabliert waren? Der Cheetah Konstrukteur hatte ihr eher das 27.5" wegen dem besseren Überrollverhalten empfohlen. Die Überstandshöhe würde ja aber eher für das 26" sprechen...
> 
> @Aninaj ja, 74cm Innenbein sind korrekt. Aber auf mein Spectral in M passt sie definitiv nicht drauf



Wir haben bewusst, unter anderem wegen den von dir angesprochenen gründen, 26'' (vor nem jahr) bestellt, also bereits zu der zeit als die "26'' ist tot" floskel unter den marketingleuten und deren gefolgschaft sehr beliebt war 

Das war und ist uns aber egal, da 26'' einfach zu der fahrerin und deren ambitionen besser passt...27,5'' wäre aber bestimmt auch fahrbar gewesen 

Hab in meinem album, glaub ich 1,2 bilder von dem rad drin.

Wünsch euch ein gutes händchen und nen guten riecher bei eurer entscheidung..


----------



## bajcca (18. Juli 2017)

@kalle-klunkerz 

In meiner DAV Mädelsgruppe fahren 2 sehr kleine Frauen (unter 1,60) das Spectral in XS und kommen damit super zurecht. Sie fahren nicht Touren, sondern sind auch recht technisch damit unterwegs.


----------



## kalle-klunkerz (21. Juli 2017)

Nochmals danke für Eure Rückmeldung! Wir tendieren aktuell eher zu dem Cheetah.

@trailterror: Danke für das Foto. Weißt Du was das Bike in dem Setup wiegt?


----------



## trailterror (21. Juli 2017)

Grad nicht. Geb dir in ner woche ne genaue gewichtsangabe


----------



## Canyon-Freak (29. Oktober 2017)

Falls jemand gerade auf der Suche ist....Preis ist verhandelbar:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1028960-ghost-amr-riot-8-lc-carbon-27-5-grosse-xs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarius-biker (17. November 2017)

Hallo, wenn jemand noch ein kleines Bike sucht, meine Frau verkauft gerade eines
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...v-2012-gr-petit-cannondale-jekyll-damenmodell


----------



## frogmatic (4. Dezember 2017)

> Falls jemand gerade auf der Suche ist





> Hallo, wenn jemand noch ein kleines Bike sucht


Na wenn das so ist - auch mein Banshee Spitfire Rahmen in S steht zum Verkauf, noch ist das Rad aufgebaut und kann gerne probegefahren werden:




Das Rad hat einen sehr niedrigen Überstand, pedaliert sich neutral (d.h. ich bin damit auch schon wirklich lange Touren bequem gefahren) und bergab setzt es so gut wie keine Grenze, da sind Reifen, Gabel und ggf. FahrerIn gefragt


----------



## schloe (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich suche auch gerade ein neues Enduro und würde gerne mal auf eure Erfahrungen zurück greifen, weil mir viele Bikes auch zu groß sind. Es sollte zwischen 160-170mm Federweg haben und Endurotouren, ab und an Bikepark und auch steile, verblockte Sachen (z.B. Ahrtal)  mitmachen. Im Moment fahre ich ein YT Wicked 170mm aus 2013. Damit bin bis jetzt super klar gekommen, allerdings stoße ich da schon am Oberrohr an, wenn ich drüber stehe. 
Ich bin 164m groß, SL ca. 74-76cm... 

Ich überlege im Moment zwischen dem Giant Reign und dem Specialized Enduro. 
Die 100mm Sattelstütze beim Reign wäre mir etwas wenig, lässt sich da bei meinen Maßen eine 125er verbauen?

Das Speci soll etwas mehr als "allround Enduro" und nicht so lang und flach ausgelegt sein. Wie sieht es denn da mit der Überstandshöhe aus? 
Danke!


----------



## Aninaj (11. Dezember 2017)

Alutech Fanes fällt mir da ein, gibt's als XS Rahmen, falls der S zu groß sein sollte. Da sollte dann auch ein 150er Stütze reingehen. Und wenn dir das lieber ist, gehen auch 26" Reifen.


----------



## schloe (13. Dezember 2017)

Auf dem Alutech fanes saß ich vor ein paar Jahren mal drauf, da passt S. Ist auf jeden Fall auch eine Option.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (23. Dezember 2017)

Was halten denn die Profis hier von der neuen Geo des Canyon Spectral in S? https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/
Leider ist die Überstandshöhe nicht mit in den Specs angegeben, aber die sollte jetzt ja in den kleinen Rahmenhöhen schon deutlich entschärft sein. Auch gibt es keine WMN-Modell mehr, schade, denn ich weiß nicht, ob die Standard-Federn/-Gabeln auch bei unter 60kg ordentlich einzustellen gehen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Dezember 2017)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Was halten denn die Profis hier von der neuen Geo des Canyon Spectral in S? https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/
> Leider ist die Überstandshöhe nicht mit in den Specs angegeben, aber die sollte jetzt ja in den kleinen Rahmenhöhen schon deutlich entschärft sein. Auch gibt es keine WMN-Modell mehr, schade, denn ich weiß nicht, ob die Standard-Federn/-Gabeln auch bei unter 60kg ordentlich einzustellen gehen.


Ich finde das Sitzrohr mit 425mm sehr lang , allerdings hab ich recht kurze Beine [emoji52] überstand sollte trotzdem einigermaßen gehen. Kannst halt nur den Sattel nicht so weit runter tun. Ich hätte auch sorge mit dieser integrierten Sattelklemme wenn da mal was kaputt geht. Muß man dann zwangsläufig bei canyon kaufen...

Ich fand das alte Spectral generell von der Geometrie besser , weil man es für fast alles hernehmen konnte. Ich find das neue recht abfahrtslastig, insbesondere vom Gewicht [emoji53]

Wenn du noch etwas zeit hast kannst du beim Treffen gern mal mein Alutech ICB 2.0 fahren [emoji605] 40er Sitzrohr und sehr niedriger Überstand 

Wie sind denn deine Maße?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Dezember 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich finde das Sitzrohr mit 425mm sehr lang , allerdings hab ich recht kurze Beine [emoji52] überstand sollte trotzdem einigermaßen gehen. Kannst halt nur den Sattel nicht so weit runter tun. Ich hätte auch sorge mit dieser integrierten Sattelklemme wenn da mal was kaputt geht. Muß man dann zwangsläufig bei canyon kaufen...
> 
> Ich fand das alte Spectral generell von der Geometrie besser , weil man es für fast alles hernehmen konnte. Ich find das neue recht abfahrtslastig, insbesondere vom Gewicht [emoji53]
> 
> ...


Ach ganz vergessen wir könnten natürlich auch mal eine Tour im altmühltal zusammen drehen [emoji6]


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Dezember 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ach ganz vergessen wir könnten natürlich auch mal eine Tour im altmühltal zusammen drehen [emoji6]


Auch will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Dezember 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Auch will!


Ob das deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird [emoji848][emoji39]


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt - ihr seid zu schnell


----------



## M_on_Centurion (23. Dezember 2017)

@greenhorn-biker
Klar, ich hab Zeit, will mir aktuell eh eigentlich kein neues Rad kaufen, mein HT kann ja immer noch mehr als ich. 
Ich mach erstmal nen Fahrtechnikkurs und dann schau ich mal weiter, auch will ich eigentlich kein Carbonrad haben.
Mit meinen 1,60 (Schrittlänge 75) bin ich eigentlich lt. deren Seite 2cm zu klein für das S.

Altmühltal wär ich übrigens auch dabei!

@WarriorPrincess
aber maximal bergauf, bergab überholst du zumindest mich zweimal.


----------



## Franzi81 (26. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, 
ich möchte mir ein Hardtail 27,5" zulegen; ich bin 159 cm groß und Schrittlänge ist ca 75 cm mit Schuhen. Habt ihr da ein paar Tipps? 
Ich hatte früher mal ein Cube AMS wls mit 13,5" und war von der Größe da richtig zufrieden. Jetzt habe ich ein Scott Spark in S, was mir aber einen Ticken zu groß ist.

Viele Grüße,

Franzi


----------



## Blossom7207 (27. Dezember 2017)

Wollte mal als Info da lassen,  dass ich mit 1,63 (SL ca 75) im Coal (2018er Rahmen)  von Last ne 160er Sattelstütze nutzen kann und nach unten noch Platz wäre!  Ich kann das Bike ernsthaft als Laufrad nutzen, wenn der Sattel  ganz unten ist. ^^
Vielleicht für die eine oder andere auch interessant.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (1. Januar 2018)

Frohes neues Jahr erstmal  

Falls jemand gerade auf der Suche ist, das Bike passt bestens bei einer Größe von 165-170cm 





https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1058725-giant-trance-3-27-5-grosse-s-neuwertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedä__ (7. Januar 2018)

Wegen wiederholtem Kindersegen geben wir dieses Rad ab. Keinen Meter gefahren. Nagelneu.

Specialized Enduro Comp 29/6FATTIE NEU Größe S











https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## Martina H. (10. Januar 2018)

Mein kleines Gelbes muss weg - wer Interesse am OnOne 456 Evo in 14 Zoll hat meldet sich am besten über den Bikemarkt...


----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2018)

Ohh @Martina H. warum denn das? Kein Platz mehr?


----------



## Martina H. (11. Januar 2018)

...jep - und was Neues in der Warteschleife...


----------



## haubert (18. Januar 2018)

Hallo, falls ein schönes Liteville 301 MK11-2 in "S" gesucht wird, hat Zena Anfang März diese schöne Rad abzugeben.

Der Rahmen ist poliert und anschließend eloxiert, daher sehr unempfindlich für Kratzer und sehr gut zu säubern.

Die nächsten 2-3 Wochen kommt es in den Bikemarkt. Falls aber Interesse besteht, kann es auch jetzt schon, in der schönen Pfalz, besichtigt Probe gefahren und reserviert werden. 

Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2018)

Ein Kollege sucht für seine sehr kleine Frau (Schrittlänge 71cm) ein Mountainbike. Im Zuge dessen kam die Diskussion auf ein Canyon Strive in Größe XS.
Der Hersteller selbst gibt in der Geotabelle für die Überstandshöhe 77cm an. Das wäre deutlich zu viel, damit könnte sie nicht mal auf dem Radweg auch nur ansatzweise über dem Oberrohr stehen. Ein anderer meinte, es würde gehen und die Angabe des Herstellers wäre falsch.

Besitzt hier jemand ein solches Strive in Größe XS und könnte mal nachmessen, was denn da jetzt Sache ist?
Am besten natürlich dort nachmessen, wo man dann tatsächlich auch über dem Oberrohr steht, eh klar 

PS: auch eine Messung der Überstandshöhe bei einem Größe S Strive wäre hilfreich, um mittels Abgleich mit der Geotabelle eine Ahnung davon zu bekommen, ob und um wieviel die Geotabelle falsch liegt...


----------



## ritzel007 (26. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein Kollege sucht für seine sehr kleine Frau (Schrittlänge 71cm) ein Mountainbike. Im Zuge dessen kam die Diskussion auf ein Canyon Strive in Größe XS.


Du schreibst nicht wie groß sie ist. Meine Frau ist 1,60 und hat neben der Überstandshöhe oft Probleme mit der Länge, ein (sehr) kleines Herrenbike hat ihr noch nie wirklich gepasst weil meistens der Lenker zu weit weg ist. Da käme wahrscheinlich bei Canyon eher das Neutron in Frage odre z.B. ein Specialized Camber Woman. Wie will sie denn eigentlich mit dem Bike fahren?


----------



## Aninaj (26. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein Kollege sucht für seine sehr kleine Frau (Schrittlänge 71cm) ein Mountainbike. Im Zuge dessen kam die Diskussion auf ein Canyon Strive in Größe XS.
> Der Hersteller selbst gibt in der Geotabelle für die Überstandshöhe 77cm an. Das wäre deutlich zu viel, damit könnte sie nicht mal auf dem Radweg auch nur ansatzweise über dem Oberrohr stehen. Ein anderer meinte, es würde gehen und die Angabe des Herstellers wäre falsch.
> 
> Besitzt hier jemand ein solches Strive in Größe XS und könnte mal nachmessen, was denn da jetzt Sache ist?
> Am besten natürlich dort nachmessen, wo man dann tatsächlich auch über dem Oberrohr steht, eh klar



Zu Canyon kann ich so viel sagen: Das Spectral in M ist/war mit 777 angegeben. Mit Schuhen konnte ich grad noch so gut drüber stehen (77er Innenbeinlänge). Somit würde ich sagen, man kann die Angaben ganz gut ernst nehmen. 

Wenn's nen fettes kleines Enduro sein soll, sollen sie mal bei Alutech schauen, die Fanes gibt es in XS (72 Überstand).


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2018)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Du schreibst nicht wie groß sie ist. Meine Frau ist 1,60 und hat neben der Überstandshöhe oft Probleme mit der Länge, ein (sehr) kleines Herrenbike hat ihr noch nie wirklich gepasst weil meistens der Lenker zu weit weg ist. Da käme wahrscheinlich bei Canyon eher das Neutron in Frage odre z.B. ein Specialized Camber Woman. Wie will sie denn eigentlich mit dem Bike fahren?



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das 1,50m.
Sie ist Anfängerin, seit einem halben Jahr vielleicht auf dem Mtb unterwegs. Ich habe sie selbst noch nicht fahren sehen. Laut ihrem Mann schafft sie aber bereits S2 mit Spotten. Aktuell fährt sie mit einem Mondraker E-Bike Größe S. Ich halte das für die schlechteste Idee ever, schon alleine vom Gewicht her, von der Größe mal ganz zu schweigen. Wie sie es überhaupt schafft, auf dem Ding zu fahren, übersteigt meine Vorstellungskraft, von daher muss sie wohl Talent haben 

Es gilt erst mal überhaupt ein Rad zu finden, das passt, und von dem sie auf- und absteigen kann ohne das Rad schräg zu stellen (was sie wohl aktuell tun muss). Einigermaßen günstig soll es sein, aufgerüstet werden soll dann später mal. Von CC-HT bis Enduro-Fully ist aktuell alles in der Diskussion 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Zu Canyon kann ich so viel sagen: Das Spectral in M ist/war mit 777 angegeben. Mit Schuhen konnte ich grad noch so gut drüber stehen (77er Innenbeinlänge). Somit würde ich sagen, man kann die Angaben ganz gut ernst nehmen.



Danke, das hilft schonmal weiter


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2018)

... jetzt, wo das On One weg ist 

Warum bei dieser Körpergrösse immer wieder über Fully diskutiert wird, ist mir ein Rätsel...aber naja...

Habt ihr schon mal bei den Trek (bspw. Lush) bzw Giant (Liv) Modellen nachgesehen? Die sollten sehr flach sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (26. Januar 2018)

Falls es ein Hardtail sein soll kann ich das Nukeproof Scout 275 empfehlen. Das fahre ich mit 150er Sattelstütze und habe sie noch etwa 2cm ausgezogen. Das Ding ist ein richtiges Enduro, mit der richtigen Gabel und den richtigen Reifen macht es alles mit und ist schön verspielt und niedrig. Ich kann da mit SL 72 locker mit Platz drüber stehen.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... jetzt, wo das On One weg ist
> 
> Warum bei dieser Körpergrösse immer wieder über Fully diskutiert wird,ist mir ein Rätsel...aber naja...
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal bei den Trek (bspw. Lush) bzw Giant (Liv) Modellen nachgesehen? Die sollten sehr flach sein....



Ich hatte ihm den Link geschickt 
Fully... Schwamm drüber, ich wäre schon froh, wenn ich ihm erfolgreich ein viel zu hohes Radl (Suchkriterium bis 42cm Sitzrohr ) ausgeredet bekomme, egal bei welcher Gattung Fahrrad. Und ich glaube, es ist sowieso jede Gattung Fahrrad besser als der aktuelle 25kg E-Bomber


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ich *IHM* erfolgreich ein viel zu hohes Radl (Suchkriterium bis 42cm Sitzrohr ) ausgeredet bekomme



aha


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> aha



Jep, das ist das Problem. Sie redet nicht mit, bekommt hinterher nur irgendwas untergeschoben und soll sich drauf setzen. So wie schon den E-Bomber. Er ist einspaarundachzig groß, hat dicke Eier, und fährt schon ewig und das ziemlich gut.
Schwierige Sache


----------



## schloe (26. Januar 2018)

Soll es denn ein Fully oder ein Hardtail werden? Das Scout ist wirklich super niedrig und handlich. Lässt sich mit ner 150er Gabel fahren. Ich habe es mit der Manitou Mattoc pro2 aufgebaut, also schön sensibel, steif und steckt was weg. Hier mal ein Bild, damit du dir die Größe vorstellen kannst.
(Hoffe es ist ok, das ich hier Tipps gebe, wegen LO und so... aber ich kenne das Problem ja selbst)


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> und das ziemlich gut.




... und hat vergessen, wie es war, als er noch nicht so gut war 

Das Problem ist, dass es für so grosse Menschen schlicht nicht möglich ist sich vorzustellen, wie es ist, wenn man nicht die Kraft und die Hebel hat wie sie (erst Recht, wenn derjenige noch grosse Eier hat). Schlimm nur, wenn es der eigene Partner ist und man nicht mal dann (zum Wohle des Partners) über den eigenen Schatten springen und einfach mal auf Andere hören kann. Nur weil für ihn ein Fully gut ist (für seine Grösse gibt es ja auch genug passende) heisst es nicht , dass es für sie auch so ist (zumal es für diese Grösse eben einfach kaum oder gar keine passenden gibt)

Hoffentlich setzt Du Dich nicht zu arg zwischen 2 Stühle - viel Erfolg beim Beraten und Suchen (und Hardtail finden  )


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2018)

schloe schrieb:


> (Hoffe es ist ok, das ich hier Tipps gebe, wegen LO und so



kein Problem


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2018)

schloe schrieb:


> Soll es denn ein Fully oder ein Hardtail werden? Das Scout ist wirklich super niedrig und handlich. Lässt sich mit ner 150er Gabel fahren. Ich habe es mit der Manitou Mattoc pro2 aufgebaut, also schön sensibel, steif und steckt was weg. Hier mal ein Bild, damit du dir die Größe vorstellen kannst.
> (Hoffe es ist ok, das ich hier Tipps gebe, wegen LO und so... aber ich kenne das Problem ja selbst)



Ich plädiere zumindest ganz klar für ein Hardtail. Eigentlich spricht alles dafür: die geringe Größe, das geringe Budget...
Und ein Enduro-Hardtail vermittelt einer Anfängerin schön viel Sicherheit, und muss dann später nicht direkt ausgemustert werden, wenn die Trails saftiger werden.
Das Scout hört sich sehr fein an, auf jeden Fall ein guter Tipp 



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und hat vergessen, wie es war, als er noch nicht so gut war
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass es für so grosse Menschen schlicht nicht möglich ist sich vorzustellen, wie es ist, wenn man nicht die Kraft und die Hebel hat wie sie (erst Recht, wenn derjenige noch grosse Eier hat).



So ist das.
Die erste Zeit als Anfängerin ist halt die schwerste, wenn man selber noch keine klare Vorstellung von der Sache hat. Wenn sie dabei bleibt wird sie irgendwann eh selber ihr Bike auswählen. Ein paar Fehltritte gehören ja am Anfang auch fast dazu, egal ob man das Radl selber aussucht oder ob es von jemand anders ausgesucht wird. Wichtig finde ich erst mal, dass ihr nicht gleich die Lust an Trails vergeht mit einem viel zu großen Rad.


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Januar 2018)

Giant Trance in XS, falls zu nieder kann die ja auch noch das in S nehmen!

Das kleine leichte Personen mit HT besser bedient sein sollen, auch im schweren Gelände, meint ihr dich hoffentlich nicht ernst? Bzw was ist dann schweres Gelände ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2018)

Doch - ist aber wohl eine Glaubensfrage...

Ich (und viele andere hier auch) bin der Meinung, dass es besser ist, man hat ein gutes, kleines, leichtes Hardtail als ein schlechtes, (zu) grosses, schweres Fully. Ich spreche hier allerdings weder von einem Starrbike, noch von einem CC-Racer

Die Suche nach passenden  Fullys wird überproportional schwerer, je kleiner man ist. Bauartbedingt sind Fullys meist grösser als Hardtails. 

Ich kenne viele Leute, die fahren auf ihren Hardtails deutlich mehr, als andere mit ihren Fullys. Hardtails bieten eine bessere Rückmeldung, schulen die Fahrtechnik und überfordern ihren Fahrer nicht mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten eines Fahrwerks, dass sie eh nicht beherrschen (weder vom technischen Verständniss, noch vom Fahrkönnen). Ein gutes AM Hardtail vermittelt ein sicheres Gefühl und man kann sich an die Schwierigkeiten und deren Bewältigung leichter herantasten. Sicher hat es auch Nachteile: wer ohne Fahrkönnen mit "Fullgazz" durch den "Rockgarden" "schreddern" will ist mit einem Fully natürlich besser dran - aber ich denke, das ist hier nicht die Zielgruppe.

Zum "schweren Gelände" schau Dich einfach mal hier im Forum um (Fotos, Videos) und achte mal drauf, wer wo mit was fährt: Du wirst staunen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Januar 2018)

Ich glaub mit "schwer" ist hier eher das technisch schwierigere Gelände gemeint - aber nicht schwierigeres Downhill-Gelände, in dem viel Federweg vorn und hinten hilft zum drüberwegballern.


----------



## lucie (27. Januar 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Giant Trance in XS, falls zu nieder kann die ja auch noch das in S nehmen!
> 
> Das kleine leichte Personen mit HT besser bedient sein sollen, auch im schweren Gelände, meint ihr dich hoffentlich nicht ernst? Bzw was ist dann schweres Gelände ...



Und ob wir das ernst meinen. Sie ist Anfägerin und es wird nicht schaden, wenn sie sich erst einmal auf einem HT etwas Fahrtechnik aneignet - dafür gibt es nichts Besseres als eine hinten ungefederte Kiste!!!
Wenn dann das Interesse und das Bedürfnis hat mehr und schwereres Gelände zu fahren, kann sie immer noch in ein Fully investieren und das HT verkaufen oder einfach als zusätzliche Option nutzen.

Hatte selbst mehrere Fullies, sind alle in Rente (verkauft). Bin ausschließlich nur noch mit HT's unterwegs - u.a. in verblocktem, technischem Gelände. Hüpfen und rumtricksen geht damit auch ganz gut. Alles was ich mir an Fahrtechnik angeeignet habe, kommt vom Rumspielen mit dem HT. 

Sicher ersetzt es bei verschiedenen Aktionen nicht den Komfort eines Fullies, aber erklär mir bitte, was im Gelände mit einem HT nicht gehen würde!


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Januar 2018)

Also vorerst, ich glaub ich weis schon von was ihr bei schwer redet!

Und, ich meinte natürlich nicht ein zu großes und zu schweres Fully ... was soll das für ein Vergleich sein? Natürlich gehe ich davon aus das passende Räder verglichen werden.

Ich hab selbst für meine 140cm Tochter ein passendes, leichtes Fully bauen können! Und es ist für sie wesentlich einfacher zu fahren 
als das auch noch vorhandene, fast 2 kg leichtere Bike!

Ja in erster Linie ist es „einfacher“ für sie da sie nicht so schnell ermüdet. Bei uns in den Alpen sind des weiteren halt auch viele Wurzelfelder und Steinfelder (Rockgarden nennen es halt die jungen) ... auch da frag ich mich warum hier jemand mit an HT antreten sollte? Und zum Lernen von droppen und springen finde ich halt auch das ein HT unpassend ist!

Zur Info: hab selber eh auch ein Enduro-Ht. Hatte es mir für extrem schwere Touren aufgebaut. Kann somit gut vergleichen! Und ich fahr selber auch nicht nur Flowtrails.
Ahja, ich finde ihr verwendet die „subtil zwinkernden Smileys“ ein wenig zu inflationär ;-)


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2018)

Kurze Antwort weil aufm Sprung:

Standort ist Mittelgebirge (Spessart, Odenwald). Es geht nicht ums Springen sondern erst mal ums Fahren von normalen Trails in der Heimat und Konditionsaufbau. Wurzel- und Steinfelder hätten wir hier gerne. Haben wir aber nicht.
Dazu kommt, dass das vorgesehene Budget nicht mal für ein gescheites Fully reicht (auch das Canyon wäre neu zu teuer), ganz zu schweigen von einem gescheiten leichten Fully, und die Auswahl an richtig kleinen Fullies eh schon sehr stark eingeschränkt ist.

Zum Thema HT und "schwere Trails" schreib ich dann später mal was in Ruhe


----------



## scratch_a (27. Januar 2018)

Abgesehen davon scheint sie eh ein Naturtalent zu sein, wenn sie bereits nach einem halben Jahr aufm Rad S2 fährt. 
Warum sie dann allerdings kein "Mitspracherecht" für das neue Rad hat und man ihr dann das Gefühl für ein anderes Rad abspricht, scheint mir unlogisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (27. Januar 2018)

Das Problem mit langhubigen Fullies für Menschen mit geringer Schrittlänge ist einfach, dass ein solches unbelastet, also wenn man absteigen muss, 4-5cm höher kommt als wenn man auf den Pedalen steht. Und weil die Sitzrohrlänge weder nach oben noch nach unten Raum für wirklich lange Variostützen lässt, wird das Handling immer dort, wo man nicht sicher ohne Absteigen durchkommt, gegenüber einem Hardtail deutlich erschwert.


----------



## lucie (27. Januar 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ja in erster Linie ist es „einfacher“ für sie da sie nicht so schnell ermüdet. Bei uns in den Alpen sind des weiteren halt auch viele Wurzelfelder und Steinfelder (Rockgarden nennen es halt die jungen) ... auch da frag ich mich warum hier jemand mit an HT antreten sollte? Und zum Lernen von droppen und springen finde ich halt auch das ein HT unpassend ist!



Zu "entspannter und komfortabler fahren" gebe ich Dir recht. 

Wurzel- und Steinfelder gibt es in div. deutschen Mittelgebirgen massenhaft (Harz, Fichtelgebirge...). 

Der Begriff "Rockgarden" ist sicher Vokabular der Draufgängergeneration von heute , hier im Faden wurde er aber von jemanden eingeworfen, der ü50 ist, also auch durchaus weiß, worum es geht und wovon er redet. 

Die Dame, um die es hier geht, wird ihre MTB-Karriere sicher auch nicht mit Droppen und Springen beginnen, daher spricht für den MTB-Einstieg absolut nix gegen ein HT. 

So, ich hoffe, die Auswahl der Smileys entspricht Dir mehr (habe bewußt auf die ... verzichtet) und verbleibe mit den besten Grüßen


----------



## OnTheFly (27. Januar 2018)

Giant Reign in S, Fully mit 150mm Federung und einem 6 jährigen als Fahrer ;-) 
Ich kann die Überstandshöhe bei Gelegenheit mal nachmessen.


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Zum Thema HT und "schwere Trails" schreib ich dann später mal was in Ruhe



Also, weil ich es versprochen habe meine 2ct zum Thema Hardtail:

Erst mal die Allgemeinplätze ohne Bezug zur Körper/Radgröße:
Im technisch schweren Gelände (Stichwort Stolperbiken) ist eine fehlende Heckfederung sowieso kein Nachteil. Wo ein Fully natürlich klar die Nase vorne hat ist bei Abfahrten auf Zeit oder mit dem Fokus auf Maximalgeschwindigkeit. Eh klar, sonst würden ja die DH-Profis auf Hardtails fahren.
Fährt man nur zum Spaß und will keine KOMs gewinnen, ist es einfach Ansichtssache. Ich fahre wie lucie fast nur noch Hardtail, auch auf schnellen Flowtouren und auch wenn diese neumodischen "Rockgardens" auf dem Programm stehen. Mir reicht das, was mit dem HT geht, von der Geschwindigkeit her dicke. Mit dem Fully finde ich die erreichbare (oder zwangsläufig erreichte, weil es vorher keinen Spaß macht) Geschwindigkeit oft nicht mehr Wanderwegs-Kompatibel. Natürlich ist es anstrengender ohne Heckfederung. Aber für mich macht genau das den Spaß an der Geschichte auch aus, so ein bisschen Sadomaso ist beim Biken doch eh drin, wer würde denn sonst bei Kälte stundenlang im Dreck suhlen. Wer es gemütlicher will ist mit dem Fully besser bedient, auch eh klar.
Ein Anfänger wird es mit dem Hardtail schwerer haben, weil es auch bei geringer Geschwindigkeit weniger Fehler verzeiht. Aber es ist halt auch eine Schule, es erzieht direkt zur sauberen Linienwahl. Später ist man vielleicht froh darüber. Von daher finde ich es auch für Anfänger nicht unbedingt verkehrt, zumal max. Geschwindigkeit da ja eh noch kein Thema sein sollte.

Jetzt aber der Bezug zur Größe (bei kleinen Leuten und kleinen Rädern), und der nicht immer idealen Welt, in der man sich nicht alles aussuchen kann so wie man das gerne hätte:
Ich bin der Meinung, dass Geometrie vor allem geht. Vor Ausstattung und Komponenten, aber auch vor Federweg und vor Heckfederung.
Fullies sind mehr technischen Zwängen unterworfen hinsichtlich der Rahmen-Geometrie, vor allem im Zeitalter der Riesenräder. So kann zum Beispiel je nach Raderhebungskurve oder Dämpferanlenkung das Sitzrohr oftmals gar nicht so kurz werden wie bei einem Hardtail, weil sonst der Hinterreifen mit dem Sattel kollidieren würde beim Einfedern. Oftmals ist das Sitzrohr um dem einfedernden Hinterrad Platz zu verschaffen mit einem Knick versehen, was bei kurzen Sitzrohrlängen dann dazu führt, dass das gerade Teil oberhalb des Knicks so kurz ist, dass man keine gescheite Remotestütze darin fahren kann, und eine feste Sattelstütze wegen des Knicks auch nicht gescheit versenken kann. Dann muss noch ein Dämpfer samt Hebelage untergebracht werden, so dass auch das Hauptrahmen-Dreieck nicht unendlich klein werden kann, sprich im Zweifelsfall ist auch das Oberrohr höher. Was @michel77 über das Ausfedern beim Absteigen schreibt ist auch ein guter Punkt!
Bei einem Hardtail ist das alles nicht zu beachten, da ist der einzige technische Zwang die Hinterradgröße.
Bei Rädern für sehr kleine Leute ist es doch eigentlich immer irgendwo ein Kompromiss. Man muss sich halt überlegen, wo man den machen will.
Vor ich einen Kompromiss bei der Geometrie eingehe (also z.B. ein höheres Sitzrohr als eigentlich gewollt/benötigt, oder Sattelstütze nicht ausreichend versenkbar wegen Knick, oder Überstandshöhe zu hoch) würde ich jederzeit lieber die Heckfederung weglassen. Letztendlich ist es ohne Heckfederung auf dem Trail anstrengender, da hilft etwas Training und im Zweifelsfall halt eine Pause mehr. Aber mit falscher Geometrie ist es kacke, und das macht keinen Spaß egal mit wie vielen Pausen.

Dann kann auch die Budget-Geschichte ein ausschlaggebender Faktor sein:
Ein Hardtail ist einfach immer günstiger. Und Fullies in ganz kleinen Größen sind sehr rar gesät, schon als Neuware, und im Gebrauchtmarkt erst recht schwer zu bekommen. Wenn das Budget für das neue Fully mit der Wunschgeo nicht reicht, und gebraucht nichts aufzutreiben ist, muss eben wieder ein Kompromiss her. Ein Fully in der falschen Geometrie/Größe, nur weil es bezahlbar auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu bekommen ist? Ist dann halt wieder kacke, siehe oben. Oder doch lieber ein Hardtail, ggf einfach neu weil eh nicht so teuer, mit passender Größe/Geometrie? Ich würde auch hier ganz klar wieder für das Hardtail optieren.
Wenn man für beides, Fully oder Hardtail, offen ist, erhöht man die mögliche Trefferquote in einer eh schon nicht mit besonders üppiger Auswahl bedienten Markt-Niesche erheblich.



scratch_a schrieb:


> Warum sie dann allerdings kein "Mitspracherecht" für das neue Rad hat und man ihr dann das Gefühl für ein anderes Rad abspricht, scheint mir unlogisch.



Es wird niemandem ein Mitspracherecht entzogen!
Wenn sie einfach noch zu wenig Ahnung hat, ggf auch keine Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen, und sich daher darauf verlässt, was ihr erfahrener Partner ihr da zuschanzt, ist das durchaus auch eine legitime Ansicht die man haben kann, auch wenn es viele der hier Schreibenden wohl selbst anders machen würden/anders gemacht haben


----------



## lucie (29. Januar 2018)

Für diesen Beitrag würde ich gern noch mehr "Gewinner vergeben". Prägnanter kann man die Problematik nicht beschreiben.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Mit dem Fully finde ich die erreichbare (oder zwangsläufig erreichte, weil es vorher keinen Spaß macht) Geschwindigkeit oft nicht mehr Wanderwegs-Kompatibel




Word !

Dem Rest ist nix hinzuzufügen!


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. Januar 2018)

warum denn hardtail? wozu überhaupt ein federlement?
geht eh starr auch.

oben wurde ja auch geschrieben, mit entsprechender fahrtechnik...
dem günther @rzOne20 kann ich weder mangelnde technik nachsagen noch erfahrung auf allen möglichen varianten des mtbs absprechen. schließlich muss jede(r) für sich selber entscheiden, wass denn passender ist.

billiger ist sicher ein HT (muss nicht sein, man kann sich ja auch ein schwäbisches edelstück leisten zb), aber ich denke die *normale entwicklung im mtb sport* ist die:

ich kauf mir ein HT, weils billiger ist > ich kauf mir ein günstiges fully, weils bergab nicht so geht wie ich es will > ich kauf mir ein teureres fully, weils billige dauernd defekte hat > ich kauf mir ein fully mit mehr federweg oder tune mein altes zu tode (äh, zur unfunktionalität, meine ich) > jetzt scheiden sich die geister:
variante a) ich kauf mir ein HT, weil ich mich mitn fully im wilden gelände umbringen würde oder weil ich dafür zu feig bin aber dennoch neue herausforderungen brauch (BBSler schicksal);
b) eine zeitfahrmaschine weil ich in der midlifecrisis bin und mit tria anfangen muss,
c) eine harley, weil ich ein mann in der midlifecrisis bin und meine frau ärgern will,
d) ich kauf mir ein fat bike, weil ??? da fällt mir nix ein
e) einen downhiller, weil ich nimmer selber rauffahren will

ok, variante c) ist hier mal draussen, oder? 

tschuldigung für die eingabe im LO, aber das hat mir meine chefin geflüstert, die derzeit eher auf gaaaanz sanfte bikes abfährt (seltsamer weise hat sie eine mehrmonatige schüttelaversion).


----------



## schloe (29. Januar 2018)

Bisschen eindimensional deine Sichtweise...


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Januar 2018)

schloe schrieb:


> Bisschen eindimensional deine Sichtweise...


Ich sehe es genau so wie der @zweiheimischer ... i glaub der hat eh meine Entwicklung wiedergegeben , nur war es statt der Harley eine MX 

Zum Thema schult die Technik: da müsste ja dann auch statt 2,5“ Baron gleich mit 2,1“ Semislick am HT gefahren werden, sonst is nur a halbe Sache

Und Kosten: wenn man nicht auf Komplettbike Kauf angewiesen ist, nichts ist derzeit so günstig wie ein Fully für kleine Personen zusammenzustellen! Für meine Tochter zb hat mich das Trailbike 1100€ gekostet, alles selbst zusammengestellt (alles vom Feinsten) ... weil halt 26“ eh alles geschenkt !


----------



## lucie (29. Januar 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> dem günther
> 
> @rzOne20 kann ich weder mangelnde technik nachsagen noch erfahrung auf allen möglichen varianten des mtbs absprechen. schließlich muss jede(r) für sich selber entscheiden, wass denn passender ist.



Niemand unterstellt hier irgend jemanden mangelnde Fahrtechnik oder Erfahrungen!!! Dafür sprechen Bilder, Beiträge etc. des von Dir sogar mit Vornamen benannten Users. Hallo Günther 

Darum ging es doch hier ursprünglich auch garnicht, sondern eher darum, eine Alternative für sehr kleine Personen aufzuzeigen, die bei einem von der Geo her perfekt passenden Fully eben nicht die Riesenauswahl haben wie bikende Mitmenschen >165cm Körpergröße, da der allgemeine Hype bei den Bikeherstellern immer mehr auf 650B, 29, sehr flachem LW, sehr langem Reach etc. abzielt.

Kontruktionsbedingt gibt es eben die von @scylla aufgeführten Probleme/Nachteile bei sehr kleinen Fullyahmen und da wäre es für die Person, um die es hier eigentlich geht, durchaus überlegenswert, sich für den ANFANG, als Alternative zu einem schlecht passenden Fully, lieber ein nettes HT mit der passenden Geo zuzulegen.

Hier geht es nicht um einen Glaubenskrieg, welche Bikegattung nun das bessere FAHRRAD stellt!!!

Deine a,b,c-Varianten finde ich jetzt auch eher überflüssig und nichtssagend - es soll doch jeder mit den Bikes glücklich werden, die er hat und fahren will (warum auch immer), mit Fully, HT, Fatbike, Enduro, DHer, Dreirad, Motorrad, Trialbike, Einrad, Riesenrad...
Sieh es mir bitte nach, aber ich habe bei der Aufzählung sicher 165327998655 Arten von Bikes vergessen aufzuzählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. Januar 2018)

Ich sag nur soviel: Ich hab mit dem Hardtail (da links in meinem Benutzerbild) erst so richtig fahren gelernt! Es waren die Ladies hier im Forum, die mich auf den Weg zu dem HT unterstützt haben und dafür bin ich echt dankbar. Ich hatte davor ein gutes 150mm Fully, das von der Größe nur leider einfach nicht gut zu mir gepaßt hat.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Januar 2018)

Niemand wird hier von jemanden, den sie nicht kennt behaupten, dass er oder sie nicht fahren kann - darum geht es hier nicht.

Klar sind Fullys eine feine Sache - bestreitet niemand, aber auch darum geht es hier nicht.

Dieser Thread heisst nicht umsonst "Bikes für kleine Ladys" (bisschen unglücklich gewählt, ich hätte kleine Menschen besser gefunden) und im speziellen Fall um eine kleine Person mit nur 150 cm Körper- und nur 71 cm Schrittlänge.

Da bei den,(Fully)Herstellern  (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) die bikende Bevölkerung scheinbar erst bei > 1,7 m anfängt, wird es für jemanden der nur 1,6m gross ist schwierig was passendes zu finden. Die Schwierigkeit steigt je kleiner jemand ist (schrieb ich ja bereits) und @scylla hat ja auch den technischen Hintergrund erklärt.

Leider ist der allgemeine Tenor, dass man nur mit einem Fully (und zwar je mehr Federweg, desto besser) Trails fahren  und Spass haben kann.  Hauptsache Federweg - sch... auf die Geo, oder ob das Bike von der Grösse her überhaupt passt.

Wir (@lucie, @scylla und meine Wenigkeit) sind da nun mal anderer Meinung: wichtig ist nicht der Federweg - die Geo und die Grösse des Bikes muss passen (und ja, mit 150cm ist es dann eben auch mal "nur"das Hardtail), dann wird es auch was mit dem Spass an der Sache!

Und es soll ja sogar Leute geben, die auf uns gehört haben und uns  Recht geben, nicht wahr @Aninaj 

Also nix für ungut, keine wollte hier irgend jemanden zu Nahe treten, aber wir sind hier nunmal bei den kleinen Leuten.


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Niemand spricht hier irgend jemanden mangelnde Fahrtechnik oder Erfahrungen ab!!! Dafür sprechen Bilder, Beiträge etc. des von Dir sogar mit Vornamen benannten Users. Hallo Günther



Kann ich nur nochmal unterstreichen!
Es geht hier nur um einen Meinungsaustausch. Argumente für/wider. 



Martina H. schrieb:


> (bisschen unglücklich gewählt, ich hätte kleine Menschen besser gefunden)



guter Punkt


----------



## Drahteseli (30. Januar 2018)

Um mal meinen Senf zur Zwergenradsuche dazu zu geben.
Die Kriterien sind schon verdammt knifflig.

Bei den Proportionen würde ich sagen, sollte das Rad nicht nur eine recht geringe Überstandshöhe haben, sondern auch kurz sein,
So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung



scylla schrieb:


> Aktuell fährt sie mit einem Mondraker E-Bike Größe S


Kann sie das Rad in ein neues reinvestieren?
Das würde evtl. noch etwas Luft im Geldbeutel verschaffen.

Falls es wirklich unbedingt ein Fully sein muss (wenn Mann es so will  ) würde ich euch raten bei LIV umzusehen.
Grade die ganz neuen Modelle sind herrlich klein und niedrig
Leider aber auch recht teuer und gebraucht nicht zu bekommen
Oder evtl. ein Propain Yuma.

Im Bikemarkt habe ich ein Grand Canyon in XS mit 26"gesehen, da liest sich selbst die neue Geo-Tabelle für das 650B Modell recht gut 
Leider hat es aber nur 100mm Federweg.

Den Vorschlag mit dem Nukeproof Scout liest sich für mich nicht schlecht.
Passend dazu schlage ich ein Santa Cruz Chameleon vor, aber neu übersteigt es das Budget und gebraucht ist es nicht wirklich in der S zu bekommen

Ok ich sehe schon, meine Vorschläge sind zwar nett gemeint, aber ich finde auch immer gleich ein Gegenargument für alle


----------



## Drahteseli (30. Januar 2018)

Habe auch grade das noch gefunden
https://www.bikesale.de/fahrrad/56b...e=gallery&bikeSortOrder=published_desc&page=1
Das sieht erstmal recht klein aus, evtl. kann man um den Rahmen was taugliches zaubern


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2018)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Kann sie das Rad in ein neues reinvestieren?
> Das würde evtl. noch etwas Luft im Geldbeutel verschaffen.
> 
> Falls es wirklich unbedingt ein Fully sein muss (wenn Mann es so will  ) würde ich euch raten bei LIV umzusehen.
> ...



Die E-Schaukel soll fürs Erste bleiben. Da sie damit angefangen hat ist sie wohl nicht vollständig überzeugt, ob sie ohne E auch Radfahren kann. Wehret den Anfängen...   

Die Geo vom Liv Hail in Größe XS schaut für mich zumindest prima aus, guter Tipp 
Wenn's nur nicht so teuer wäre. Aber das kann man ja immer noch für ein späteres Upgrade im Kopf behalten.
Yuma hatte ich in der Tat auch schon vorgeschlagen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (30. Januar 2018)

wer meine text etwas genauer liest, vielleicht den zwischen den zeilen (zu?) versteckten humor (diese kleine historie war jetzt schon eher eine augenwinkernde, aber in vielen fällen zutreffende analyse), wird vielleicht doch keine generelle aussage, keinen ultimativen schluss finden können.

nochmal, mit HT geht alles, manches leichter, manches schwerer, je nach bevorzugtem jagdrevier ist mal ein HT bequemer oder ein fully. im konkreten fall ist eher davon auszugehen, dass eh ein HT besser wäre (gegend, budget).
aaaaaber: in meinem umfeld ist bislang jedem erst-HT bald ein fully gefolgt. und erst viel später dann, nach mehreren jahren immer schwereren fahrens WIEDER ein HT.  das wiederum warum auch immer, sei es aus spieltrieb, unterforderung oder weil mitn fully eben der zenit ohne der gefahr weiterer selbstvernichtung erreicht war.
das erscheinen eines "folgefullys" mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass vielen einsteigern im laden oft ein - sagen wir es salopp - eher weniger gutes/geeignetes bike angedreht wird und bei steigender bikebegeisterung dann schon dieses manko ausgemerzt werden will.


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens euch beiden (zwischen den Zeilen versteckt... eieiei) 

Nochmal was zur HT-Problematik: oft ist das Einsteiger-Radl halt ein CC-Hardtail. Viele Leute wissen nicht mal, dass es andere Hardtails überhaupt gibt. Auch Verkäufer in den Läden eingeschlossen  Da ist gleich der Schluss: Hardtail für Fitfucker, hat dann auch CC-Geometrie, Fully für schweres Gelände, das darf dann auch Enduro-Geometrie haben.
Bei einem CC-HT ist dann auch schon allein zwecks Geo klar, dass das recht schnell ausgemustert wird, zumindest wenn sich die Interessen Richtung Abfahrt entwickeln. Wenn man gleich ein Enduro-HT nimmt, kann das evtl doch etwas länger bleiben  Im vorliegenden Fall würde ich davon ausgehen, dass eine Marathon-Karriere eher unwahrscheinlich ist, von daher würde ich auch beim HT gleich in Richtung Enduro-Geometrie gehen. Z.B. das erwähnte Scout.


----------



## ritzel007 (30. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Geo vom Liv Hail in Größe XS schaut für mich zumindest prima aus, guter Tipp


Achtung, erst mal probefahren! Meine Frau (1,60) hat das Bike in XS getestet und zwei Probleme gefunden: Erstens geht der Sattel nicht weit genug nach unten, so dass er bei Sprüngen im Bikepark oder auf entsprechenden Trails oft im Weg ist und zweitens ist das Bike sehr lang und man wird leicht zum Passagier. Sie zieht da ihr Specialized Rhyme in 27,5 und XS vor, weil es handlich und wendig ist. Das 2017er Modell gibt es übrigens als günstiges Auslaufmodell im Netz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (30. Januar 2018)

Sehr interessante Beiträge! Auch wenn ich selbst u.a. ein kleines Hardtail habe, würde ich - dürfte ich nur noch ein Mtb haben - immer ein 26" Fully, natürlich mit passender Geo, wählen. Aber das ist alles subjektiv.
Zum Liv Hail: eine Bekannte (1,58m) aus unsere "Mittelalterliche Damen-Mtb-Gruppe" 
hat lange nach einem neuen Bike gesucht und ist nun mit dem Liv überglücklich, das Rhyme z.B. war ihr viel zu stelzig.
Das Liv ist wirklich niedrig vorm Sattel und hat einen ordentlich flachen Lenkwinkel, sie hat auf Anhieb mit dem Bike diverse Steilstellen besser oder erst überhaupt geschafft.


----------



## Mausoline (30. Januar 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ...aaaaaber: in meinem umfeld ist bislang jedem erst-HT bald ein fully gefolgt. und erst viel später dann, nach mehreren jahren immer schwereren fahrens WIEDER ein HT.  das wiederum warum auch immer, sei es aus spieltrieb, unterforderung oder weil mitn fully eben der zenit ohne der gefahr weiterer selbstvernichtung erreicht war...



Ich hab noch nen Grund sich nach vieelen Jahren HT ein Fully zuzulegen  Rückenprobleme
Ich hatte nach langer Suche Glück und hüte mein Schätzchen auch Dank euch Ladies 

aber es reizt mich ungemein mir ein schnuckeliges HT zuzulegen 

Mein Tipp an die Lady: alle Varianten mal ausprobieren, ich mußte auch in entlegenste Gegenden  fahren zum Testen, und den Bauch, den eigenen, entscheiden lassen.


----------



## klmp77 (30. Januar 2018)

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...untainbike_detail_93408_108.html?sLanguage=en

Das ist doch mal ein Angebot!


----------



## schloe (2. Februar 2018)

Hier mal zum Vergleich, Specialized Enduro und Nukeproof scout, beide 27.5 und 2.4er Reifen, beide Größe S. Bei beiden ist der Sattel maximal versenkt.
So direkt nebeneinander ist der Unterschied doch größer als ich dachte. 

Federweg: Speci 170mm, Scout 150mm


----------



## Martina H. (2. Februar 2018)

hey, Titel ist ja geändert


----------



## aibeekey (3. Februar 2018)

Gerade für meine Freundin bestellt, eventuell hier auch für andere interessant:

Reverb mit externem Anschluss, 100mm Hub bei 340mm Länge für 140€
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...stuetze-Remote-MMX-rechts-Modell-2017-p49360/

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sollte die sich in einem Giant Trance in Größe S komplett versenken lassen. Das Rohr unterhalb der Überwurfmutter sollte 170mm haben. Dementsprechend dann auch minimale Höhe Sattelrohroberkante-Rails 170mm.

Für kleine Fullies mit Knick im Sitzrohr gibts leider nicht soooo viel auswahl für kleine Menschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (4. Februar 2018)

Hier gibt es eine ganz gute Übersicht zu den Einbaulängen der verschiedenen Sattelstützen
http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2018)

Kann mich nur wiederholen:

Cheetah lady spirit XS 26''

350er sitzrohr, viel schrittfreiheit....


----------



## soso79 (9. Februar 2018)

Hi,

falls jemand ein (fast) neues Specialized 26er Enduro S-Works 2014er Modell sucht, selbstverständlich in Größe S (Sattelrohr glaub ich 390mm oder so), kann er sich bei mir melden. Ich stelle es jetzt nicht in Bikemarkt, da dort es zu anstrengend geworden ist mit den ganzen Anfragen wo eh nix rum kommt.

Rad wurde 2015 gekauft und bis dato ggf. 250-300 KM von meiner Frau gefahren. Ich glaube Kratzer sucht man vergeblich, da ausschließlich Radweg oder Feldweg. Ebenso keinerlei Sturz oder Umfaller.

Specs kennt ja jeder, Abweichungen sind jetzt Nagelneue Nobby Nic ADDIX, 30er KB Direct Mount, Kind Shock LEV Black 150mm. Dämpfer ist ein angepasster Fox Float Kashima DPS Modell 2017. Rad wiegt 11,xx KG inkl. Pedale

Sehr gerne auch Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel und Laufradoption (sind die Carbon Laufräder)


Frau brauch einfach kein Enduro, denke mit weniger Federweg ist Sie besser beraten.


----------



## jabardola (28. Februar 2018)

Moin, habe hier noch ein Focus Raven in Grösse S zu veräussern.
Carbonrahmen, Fulcrum Metall 5 Laufräder, Deore XT 3x9 Schaltung, Carbon Lenker, Sattelstütze, Rockshox Reba Gabel.
Lackabplatzer Oberrohr durch einen Lenkereinschlag und Lackabplatzer durch Kettenklemmer. 
650 VB. Weitere Infos gerne melden


----------



## ritzel007 (8. März 2018)

Hat jemand Empfehlungen für ein Downhill Bike bei Körpergröße 1,60 und 50 kg?


----------



## bondibeach (25. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche gerade ein Bike für meine Freundin. Sie ist 160cm groß. Meint ihr ein 29er macht da Sinn oder kann man direkt vergessen? Suchen ein All-Mountain so Bereich 150mm Federweg. 

Danke für eure Infos


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche gerade ein Bike für meine Freundin. Sie ist 160cm groß. Meint ihr ein 29er macht da Sinn oder kann man direkt vergessen? Suchen ein All-Mountain so Bereich 150mm Federweg.
> 
> Danke für eure Infos



Ein 29er mit 150mm Federweg bei 160cm Körpergröße? Willst du ihr nicht gleich nen Hollandrad kaufen?  

Ich persönlich würde sagen bei 160 nimm nen 26er... Gibbet aber nimmer. Also bleibt nur 27,5. Meine Meinung...


----------



## bondibeach (25. März 2018)

wir hatten schon ein Specialized in XS das war ihr zu klein. Das neue sollte wohl S sein. Gäbe es auch als 29er. Denke zwar auch ein 27,5er passt besser, aber wollte mal bei den Profis hier fragen


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> wir hatten schon ein Specialized in XS das war ihr zu klein. Das neue sollte wohl S sein. Gäbe es auch als 29er. Denke zwar auch ein 27,5er passt besser, aber wollte mal bei den Profis hier fragen



Ich denke die meisten Damen mit 160 fahren tatsächlich eher XS als S. Aber kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an, wie der Rahmen ausfällt. Je nachdem wie lang die Beine deiner Freundin sind, kann es schon problematisch mit der Überstandshöhe werden.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. März 2018)

Auf jeden Fall probefahren, drüberstellen wegen Überstandshöhe und testen, wie weit sich ne Sattelstütze reinschieben lässt (gerade wenn's Specialized ist mit dem Knick und der Schweißnaht im Sitzrohr). Ist auch wichtig, um zu wissen, ob man mit ner Variostütze da nicht cm verschenkt, weil die eingebaut auch noch 1-2cm rausschaut.
Ic würde mit 1,62 auch jedes Mal wieder 26'' nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. März 2018)

Für mich gäbe es da schon auf den allerersten Blick einen totalen Killer der jede weitere Überlegung überflüssig machen würde: die Lenkerhöhe.
Ich bin mit meinen 1,70m jetzt nicht gerade ein ultimativer Zwerg, aber sogar mit 27,5'' und 150mm Federweg an der Front kämpfe ich schon mit allen Mitteln um Millimeter, um meinen Lenker auf eine angenehme Höhe runter zu bekommen (möglichst flacher Steuersatz, negativer Vorbau, Flatbar-Lenker). Wo ich da nochmals 4cm hernehmen sollte um ein 29er Laufrad auszugleichen wäre mir schleierhaft. Das einzige was noch ginge wäre ein Flatforce Vorbau, aber der bringt auch nur noch ca 2cm, würden immer noch 2 fehlen.
Bei einer Körpergröße um 1,60m schließt sich imo aus diesem Grund ein 29er Bike mit viel Federweg kategorisch aus, selbst wenn man etwas höhere Lenker mag. Das kann rein geometrisch nur ein Chopper werden, egal wie es um Sitrohrlänge/Überstand und Sattelabsenkbarkeit bestellt ist.


----------



## bondibeach (26. März 2018)

Verrückt wie die Meinungen auseinandergehen. Habe gerade ein neues Stumpjumper in S hier, das passt super. Habe gefühlt die letzte Woche jegliche Geometrie verglichen und die gehen natürlich auch alle etwas auseinander. XS der einen Marke kann S der anderen sein usw.


----------



## rzOne20 (26. März 2018)

Das meiner Tochter welche auch noch recht klein ist :




 

Leider ist der Gabelschaft 19 mm zu kurz. Kann man den verlängern?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. März 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten Damen mit 160 fahren tatsächlich eher XS als S. Aber kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an, wie der Rahmen ausfällt. Je nachdem wie lang die Beine deiner Freundin sind, kann es schon problematisch mit der Überstandshöhe werden.


Ich (1,62) hab meine beiden Specis in S.


----------



## LockeTirol (28. März 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Das meiner Tochter welche auch noch recht klein ist :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 712139
> 
> Leider ist der Gabelschaft 19 mm zu kurz. Kann man den verlängern?


Einfach ein Aluteil drehen lassen und in den Gabelschaft einkleben. Natürlich strahlen und entfetten. Hab ich schon oft gemacht.


----------



## Sven12345 (29. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Für mich gäbe es da schon auf den allerersten Blick einen totalen Killer der jede weitere Überlegung überflüssig machen würde: die Lenkerhöhe.



Man muss aber unbedingt den Lenkwinkel mit einbeziehen!
Wird der Lenkwinkel 2° flacher, dann kommt die Front ca. 1cm tiefer (und umgekehrt).
Das macht beim Vergleich von mehreren Bikes durchaus was aus.


----------



## aibeekey (29. März 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Man muss aber unbedingt den Lenkwinkel mit einbeziehen!
> Wird der Lenkwinkel 2° flacher, dann kommt die Front ca. 1cm tiefer (und umgekehrt).
> Das macht beim Vergleich von mehreren Bikes durchaus was aus.



Dafür wurde doch der Stack erfunden? Damit man sich die Lenkerhöhe nicht mehr aus Lenkwinkel, Steuerrohrlänge, Gabeleinbaulänge und Tretlagerhöhe zusammenreimen muss.


----------



## bondibeach (2. April 2018)

Also das Bike in S passt super. Kann allen hier nur empfehlen die Bikes nicht zu klein zu kaufen. Schaut euch immer die Geometriedaten an.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. April 2018)

Die Treppe kenn ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Also das Bike in S passt super. Kann allen hier nur empfehlen die Bikes nicht zu klein zu kaufen. Schaut euch immer die Geometriedaten an.



Das Stumpjumper fällt in S aber auch sehr klein aus, im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes in kleinen Größen (Sortiert nach Reach):

Reach 386 / Stack 591  Tyee XS
Reach 388 / Stack 590  Stumpi S
Reach 396 / Stack 596  Teibun XS

Reach 409 / Stack 591  Tyee S
Reach 414 / Stack 599  Stumpi M
Reach 418 / Stack 596  Teibun S

Daher, zur groben Orientierung für 160 cm kleine Menschen XS und dann nochmal genau bei den Geodaten schauen. Allerdings bezweifel ich, dass kleine Menschen das Rad arg zu klein kaufen werden


----------



## bondibeach (3. April 2018)

haha. natürlich nicht, aber das rhyme in xs war wirklich zu klein.


----------



## Boondog (5. April 2018)

Falls noch jemand auf der Suche nach einem Enduro in xs ist, meine Frau verkauft ihr Liv Hail 1....
Bei Interesse gerne PN an mich...


----------



## Donnie797 (12. April 2018)

Meine Frau ist nur *1,49m* gross, 45kg leicht und hat Schrittlänge *65cm* - nun soll's ein trailfähiges Hardtail werden, möglichst leicht, Budget um die 1.500.-€, kann aber etwas erhöht werden wenns wirklich Sinn macht. Sie wird aber nicht 2x die Woche aufs Bike steigen (hat noch andere Sportarten & Hobbies), keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufstellen wollen, keine zu anspruchsvolle Trails fahren, keine Drops und Sprünge. Gibts evtl. Empfehlungen?


----------



## Aninaj (12. April 2018)

Bei der Größe vielleicht mal bei den 4x Rahmen gucken. Die haben noch 26" und meist ein extrem kurzes Sitzrohr... Mit 120mm aufbauen. Ich denke bei mehr Federweg kommt die Front viel zu hoch.


----------



## Beisikl (13. April 2018)

Donnie797 schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist nur *1,49m* gross, 45kg leicht und hat Schrittlänge *65cm* - nun soll's ein trailfähiges Hardtail werden, möglichst leicht, Budget um die 1.500.-€, kann aber etwas erhöht werden wenns wirklich Sinn macht. Sie wird aber nicht 2x die Woche aufs Bike steigen (hat noch andere Sportarten & Hobbies), keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufstellen wollen, keine zu anspruchsvolle Trails fahren, keine Drops und Sprünge. Gibts evtl. Empfehlungen?



Hallo,
vielleicht wär das ja was:
https://www.linkradquadrat.de/sonde...MI8YWFlf222gIVBTwbCh1gHQJtEAQYAiABEgLEn_D_BwE

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnie797 (13. April 2018)

Beisikl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht wär das ja was:
> https://www.linkradquadrat.de/sonde...MI8YWFlf222gIVBTwbCh1gHQJtEAQYAiABEgLEn_D_BwE
> 
> Grüße



Hallo,
sehr cooles, leichtes Bike für den Preis! Aber in XS hat das eine Überstandshöhe von 687mm - mein Frauchen hat aber nur 650mm Freiraum unter sich. Liegt wohl auch an den 29 Zoll Rädern - ob man die so einfach Downgraden kann auf 27,5 oder 26 Zoll? Da hab ich zu wenig Ahnung von...


----------



## Sven12345 (13. April 2018)

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, sollte so ein Bike am besten mit 26" Laufrädern gehen.
Dirt-Bike Rahmen haben eine extrem niedrige Überstandshöhe (und verwenden 26" Laufräder)
Sowas solltet ihr euch mal ansehen.
Am Federweg würde ich evtl. nicht höher als 100mm gehen.
Fall der Lenkwinkel für den MTB-Betrieb zu steil ist, dann kann ein Winkelsteuersatz helfen.

Da 26" nicht mehr so en vogue ist, sind 26" Komponenten gebraucht günstig zu bekommen.
Da könnte es sich auch lohnen selbst aufzubauen.



Donnie797 schrieb:


> Liegt wohl auch an den 29 Zoll Rädern - ob man die so einfach Downgraden kann auf 27,5 oder 26 Zoll? Da hab ich zu wenig Ahnung von...



Du musst dir die Tretlagerhöhe ansehen.
Bei einem Hardtail sollte die Tretlagerhöhe nicht unter 300mm (statisch) liegen.
Da deine Frau auch eine sehr kurze Kurbel fahren wird (ich schätze selbst eine 165mm Kurbel wird viel zu lang sein),
sollte eine Tretlagerhöhe von ca. 290mm die absolute Untergrenze darstellen.


----------



## frogmatic (13. April 2018)

Beisikl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht wär das ja was:
> https://www.linkradquadrat.de/sonde...MI8YWFlf222gIVBTwbCh1gHQJtEAQYAiABEgLEn_D_BwE
> 
> Grüße


Bei allem Respekt - für Menschen unter 170cm ein 29er zu empfehlen ist absurd.


----------



## schloe (13. April 2018)

Als trailfähiges Hardtail kann ich dir das Nukeproof scout 275 sehr empfehlen (Laufradgröße 27.5). Fährt sich sehr geil und gibt bergab viel Sicherheit. Superstabiles Endurohardtail.
Die Geometrie ist so wie bei modernen Endurofullys, also flacher Lenkwinkel und kurze Kettenstraben. Damit kann ich alles fahren, was ich auch mit dem Fully (Specialized Enduro) fahre, außer natürlich die Sprünge. Ich habe es als Enduro aufgebaut, mit 150mm Manitou Mattoc pro2 Federgabel, stabilen Felgen mit 2,4er Reifen (würde hinten wahrscheinlich noch breiter gehen) und Shimano Saint Bremsen.

Der Rahmen ist schön niedrig, ich kann gerne mal die Überstandshöhe messen. Ich habe bei Schrittlänge 72cm noch Platz, wenn ich drüber stehe.

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikes-fuer-kleine-menschen-groesse-s-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/page-28#post-15048440 
und
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikes-fuer-kleine-menschen-groesse-s-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/page-29#post-15062722 

(Das Nukeproof steht übrigens auch zum Verkauf, weil ich es zu wenig fahre)

Ein 29er macht bei der Größe mal überhaupt keinen Sinn, selbst ein 27.5er Fully wird sehr sehr schwierig. Das merke ich ja schon bei mir und ich bin 163cm "groß".


----------



## Donnie797 (14. April 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Du musst dir die Tretlagerhöhe ansehen.
> Bei einem Hardtail sollte die Tretlagerhöhe nicht unter 300mm (statisch) liegen.
> Da deine Frau auch eine sehr kurze Kurbel fahren wird (ich schätze selbst eine 165mm Kurbel wird viel zu lang sein),
> sollte eine Tretlagerhöhe von ca. 290mm die absolute Untergrenze darstellen.



Wenn ich das richtig ausgerechnet hab, wäre damit ein Umbau des BMC-29 Zoll auf 27,5 und erst recht auf 26 Zoll somit also nicht sinnvoll. 



schloe schrieb:


> Als trailfähiges Hardtail kann ich dir das Nukeproof scout 275 sehr empfehlen (Laufradgröße 27.5).....



Ich finde zur Überstandshöhe zum Nukeproof Scout 275 keine Angaben, wäre cool wenn du es mal nachmessen könntest.

Mit 1,50m Körpergrösse wären auch 26 Zoll schon mehr als genug...


----------



## LockeTirol (14. April 2018)

Donnie797 schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist nur *1,49m* gross, 45kg leicht und hat Schrittlänge *65cm* - nun soll's ein trailfähiges Hardtail werden, möglichst leicht, Budget um die 1.500.-€, kann aber etwas erhöht werden wenns wirklich Sinn macht. Sie wird aber nicht 2x die Woche aufs Bike steigen (hat noch andere Sportarten & Hobbies), keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufstellen wollen, keine zu anspruchsvolle Trails fahren, keine Drops und Sprünge. Gibts evtl. Empfehlungen?


Ich könnte dir das Max275 empfehlen .mit 120mm Gabel dann allerdings. Der Fahrer dieses Rades ist 1,45. Gewicht 10.2 komplett.


----------



## schloe (15. April 2018)

Also das Scout hat eine Überstandshöhe von ca. 66-67cm, am Oberrohr an der Sattelspitze gemessen (also da wo man auch wirklich drüber steht). Es ist allerdings auch mit 150mm Federweg aufgebaut, die Gabel lässt sich meine ich bis 130mm traveln. Dann wirds natürlich noch niedriger. Ich glaube niedriger als das Scout wird bei 27.5 kaum gehen.


----------



## Donnie797 (16. April 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir das Max275 empfehlen .mit 120mm Gabel dann allerdings. Der Fahrer dieses Rades ist 1,45. Gewicht 10.2 komplett.


 
Das Vpace Max275 wäre in der Tat passend für sie und schön leicht! Auch der preisliche Rahmen stimmt - da machen wir uns mal schlau, vielen Dank für den Tipp! Und Ravensburg ist nicht zu weit weg für eine Probefahrt, das ist noch wichtig.


----------



## LockeTirol (16. April 2018)

Bestell dem Sören einen schönen Gruß. Spezialaufbauten sind ja auch möglich.


----------



## Leutzscher (23. April 2018)

Hallo..
ich suche für mich (männlich, 165cm, SL 70/72cm,70 Kg) ein XC Racer...derzeitiger Favorit ist das Bergamont Roxtar 9.0 bzw. ltd Carbon (beide aus 2016) gefahren bin ich diese in der Größe S ...das einzige was ich zu meckern habe ist die Überstandshöhe ...ich liege auf..gibt es Alternativen ?? Budget max. 1300€

MfG
Renè


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven12345 (23. April 2018)

Bei der Größe wirst du wohl auf 27,5" als Radgröße gehen müssen.
Bei XC dürfte das durchaus eher schwierig werden.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. April 2018)

Leutzscher schrieb:


> Hallo..
> ich suche für mich (männlich, 165cm, SL 70/72cm,70 Kg) ein XC Racer...derzeitiger Favorit ist das Bergamont Roxtar 9.0 bzw. ltd Carbon (beide aus 2016) gefahren bin ich diese in der Größe S ...das einzige was ich zu meckern habe ist die Überstandshöhe ...ich liege auf..gibt es Alternativen ?? Budget max. 1300€
> 
> MfG
> Renè


Zum Vergleich meine Freundin fährt auch das Roxter 8.0 in S 
Überstand gemessen vor Sattelspitze 70cm Mitte Oberrohr 75cm.

Ich fahre ein Grand Canyon AL SLX in S als 27,5" dort ist der Überstand an beiden Messpunkten jeweils nur 1 cm weniger [emoji52]

Ich befürchte da musst du dir einen XS Rahmen suchen [emoji853]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Donnie797 (7. Mai 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Bestell dem Sören einen schönen Gruß. Spezialaufbauten sind ja auch möglich.



Ai caramba... jetzt wollten wir die Tage mal nach Ravensburg zu VPACE  fahren und ich schau heute nochmal auf die VPACE Webseite und lese das Werkstatt & Showroom komplett ausgebrannt sind und der Betrieb & Vertrieb bis auf weiteres ausgesetzt ist:
http://www.vpace.de/schwarzer-freitag-bei-vpace-bikes/


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Mai 2018)

Ja shit. In 6 bis 8 Wochen sind sie wieder lieferfahig


----------



## rzOne20 (17. Mai 2018)

Nachdem unsere Süße ein "cooles" Restekiste-Fully bekommen hat (wo mittlerweile auch in einen Kindersattel investiert wurde)







wollte die Chefin nicht hinten bleiben. Die Restekiste war vom Kinder-Fully-Projekt und dem Enduro-HT Projekt schon sehr angeschlagen, somit musste auch die vom @bs99 und von @scylla  herhalten (Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, Investition 600 €. Na hoffentlich übertreibt sie jetzt net *gg*! Ahja, es ist kein Kinderradl für "falls" Kinder zu schnell wachsen, meine is wirklich so kurz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Sie ist nur 156-158 cm hoch und die Radgröße passt. Sie kommt trotz der komischen Variostütze mit den Haxln am Boden und Überstandshöhe reicht auch! Top Rahmen für kleine Menschen.









Kaufen mussten wir Rahmen, LRS, Airshaft für Pike, Trigger SLX (ich hatte nur die ohne Schelle). Vom BS gespendet kamen Variostütze und Bremse. Gewicht kam mit 13 kg recht hoch hinauf, aber nachdem nicht mehr Budget zur Verfügung stand voll OK. Wo der Sattel her kommt, ich schwäre ich weiß es nicht mehr, aber ihr daugt er volle, so what. 2 x 10 hab ich so entschieden weil es halt hier war! Genau so wie den Dämpfer, das wir die niemals brauchen, war aber halt hier.

Nachteile welche ich als Freak für mich sehen würde:

1. keine Trinkflasche: vor allem für den Nutzen den das Bike zwangsweise auch haben wird, sollte eine Trinkflasche rein gehen. Durch den AGB geht das nicht. Wenn ich wo günstig einen Dämpfer ohne Piggy abstauben kann wird der gewechselt. Der Monarch ist außerdem auf mein Reign mit Maestro und 90 kg optimiert, dementsprechend wäre mir beim Cube die Zugstufe viel zu langsam. Da ich sie aber generell schneller fahre als die meisten anderen die ich kenne, es wird sie nicht stören, vorerst. Sie is ja recht motiviert jetzt wo auch die Buben nur mehr von DH reden. Also falls wer einen 200x57 Dämpfer ohne Piggy evtl original aus einem Cube hat und ihn loswerden will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

2. Variostütze: die braucht für 100 mm Verstellweg fast mehr Platz wie meine neue mit 170 mm. Da werde ich mal schauen ob es nicht eine mit viel weniger Bauhöhe und 100 mm Verstellweg wo günstig gibt. 100 mm ist bei meiner kurzen übrigens eh wahnsinnig viel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 2x10: haha is des oag. Bin natürlich a klitzekleine Runde gefahren beim Einstellen. Wie kann man sich das nur antun. Alleine des Geräusch, i würd durchdrehen *gg*! Und der Kabelsalat. Und de Trickserei dann wegen dem Remote für Variostütze... schlimm


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Mai 2018)

Wärst net so schwer könnt ma tauschen, i hob als Ersatzdämpfer fürs Reign an M ohne Plus Debonair 200x57 rumliegen. 
Aber schau halt mal, meiner hat nur an Hunni kost, schaut aber fast neu aus. Dem Unglücklichen is der Rahmen brochen...


----------



## the lars (23. Mai 2018)

@rzOne20 sehr schöner Aufbau

Meine Frau ist 1,58 groß und benötigt auch einen XS Rahmen - jemand eine Idee wo ich etwas günstiges mit um die 130mm herbekomme?


----------



## Leutzscher (26. Mai 2018)

So ..ich bin fündig geworden....seit gestern bin ich im Besitz eines neuen Giant Talon RC TLD aus 2016..in RH39..Past !!


----------



## Nuki (29. Mai 2018)

Falls jemand ein 26er „all Mountain“ Fully mit 150 federweg in S sucht ( leicht und super Ausstattung)
 ich hätte eins zu viel ;-)
Mit 166 bin ich aber wohl durchschnittlich groß. 
Gerne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (29. Mai 2018)

Nuki schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein 26er „all Mountain“ Fully mit 150 federweg in S sucht ( leicht und super Ausstattung)
> ich hätte eins zu viel ;-)
> Mit 166 bin ich aber wohl durchschnittlich groß.
> Gerne PNAnhang anzeigen 735009


Na nur weils für kurze Menschen ist braucht man es aber nicht in Gold aufzuwiegen?


----------



## Nuki (29. Mai 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Na nur weils für kurze Menschen ist braucht man es aber nicht in Gold aufzuwiegen?



Unangebrachte Kommentare kannst dir sparen.

Bei meinem Bike kommt auch nichts aus der Restekiste


----------



## Epictetus (29. Mai 2018)

trotz allem maximal 1200 EUR noch wert. Keine Vario, veraltete Geometrie, da macht auch der Carbonrahmen/Kurbel/XTRbremse das nich mehr wett


----------



## Nuki (8. Juni 2018)

Verkauft


----------



## Groudon (15. Juni 2018)

Mal eine Frage zum Fahrwerk - meine Freundin fährt ein Liv Lust 2 in Gr. S und ist mit unter 60kg auch nicht sonderlich schwer.

Nun fühlt sich das Fahrwerk (Fox) für sie zu überdämpft an. Hat jemand bereits eine Optimierung durchführen lassen? Und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Jierdan (15. Juni 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Fahrwerk - meine Freundin fährt ein Liv Lust 2 in Gr. S und ist mit unter 60kg auch nicht sonderlich schwer.
> 
> Nun fühlt sich das Fahrwerk (Fox) für sie zu überdämpft an. Hat jemand bereits eine Optimierung durchführen lassen? Und wenn ja, wo?



Das ist die 32 float, ne? Die ist halt einfach straff : / Ich komm damit auch mit 40kg mehr nicht sonderlich gut klar. Wir haben das mit einem Gabeltausch geregelt. Diese DT ist vermutlich nicht mehr so einfach zu kriegen, aber sie ist gerade bei leichten Fahrerinnen um ein vielfaches komfortabler als die Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_on_Centurion (2. Juli 2018)

Mal ne theoretische Frage:
Wenn ich von HT auf Fully umsteige und die Geo vom HT angenehm war, kann ich dann einfach die Maße vom HT nehmen und danach ein Fully mit den gleichen Maßen nehmen, oder muss ich da irgendetwas beachten?
Würde ja die Suche etwas erleichtern.


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2018)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Mal ne theoretische Frage:
> Wenn ich von HT auf Fully umsteige und die Geo vom HT angenehm war, kann ich dann einfach die Maße vom HT nehmen und danach ein Fully mit den gleichen Maßen nehmen, oder muss ich da irgendetwas beachten?
> Würde ja die Suche etwas erleichtern.



Einfach eine Geo vom HT auf Fully "kopieren" funktioniert nicht ganz.
Du musst beachten, dass das Hardtail wenn du drauf sitzt (im Sag) nur vorne einfedert, wodurch sich alle Winkel, also Sitz- und Lenkwinkel, und auch der Reach verändern. Ein Fully federt hingegen beim aufsitzen vorne und hinten ein. Falls beide Federelemente ungefähr gleich abgestimmt sind ändern sich deswegen die Winkel nicht, nur das Tretlager geht logischer Weise nach unten. 
Zum Vergleichen der Geometrie solltest du sinnvoller Weise die Geo im Sag vergleichen. Manche Hersteller geben das bereits so an. Ansonsten muss du es dir ausrechnen. Gibt auch hilfreiche Online-Rechner für sowas, z.B. https://bikegeo.muha.cc


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Juli 2018)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Mal ne theoretische Frage:
> Wenn ich von HT auf Fully umsteige und die Geo vom HT angenehm war, kann ich dann einfach die Maße vom HT nehmen und danach ein Fully mit den gleichen Maßen nehmen, oder muss ich da irgendetwas beachten?
> Würde ja die Suche etwas erleichtern.


Einfach bis zum Ladies Treffen warten und Probe fahrn 

Je nachdem was du suchst und wie dringend müssen wir halt doch noch ne runde zusammen vorm Treffen drehen


----------



## M_on_Centurion (2. Juli 2018)

Naja, ich hab aktuell noch etwas Urlaub und bin auf der Fully-Suche. 
Ich würde mir ja auch am liebsten gleich eins kaufen, aber probefahren kann ich keins meiner Favoriten. 
Mir hätte ja das neue Canyon Spectral WMN CF7 gefallen, aber in S ausverkauft und beim XS habe ich Angst, dass es dann doch zu klein ist. Bei Propain liege ich auch genau zwischen XS und S, zum Probefahren auch 2,5 Std. Fahrt.


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Juli 2018)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab aktuell noch etwas Urlaub und bin auf der Fully-Suche.
> Ich würde mir ja auch am liebsten gleich eins kaufen, aber probefahren kann ich keins meiner Favoriten.
> Mir hätte ja das neue Canyon Spectral WMN CF7 gefallen, aber in S ausverkauft und beim XS habe ich Angst, dass es dann doch zu klein ist. Bei Propain liege ich auch genau zwischen XS und S, zum Probefahren auch 2,5 Std. Fahrt.


Wie schaut es denn mit dem neuen Cube Stereo bzw Sting aus? 
Hat eine Freundin von mir mit 1,65m gerade in S gekauft, Geometrie ist übrigens ziemlich identisch zu meinem Alutech ICB 2.0.
Da könntest zumindest schon mal was Probe fahren.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (2. Juli 2018)

Hatte ich auch schon mal in meiner Auswahl, muss aber hier im Umkreis überall bestellt werden, zum Test haben die alle nur diese E-Bike Schaize da. 
Ich hab jetzt noch was bei YT gefunden, leider erst im September lieferbar.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Juli 2018)

Ja die ebikes...
Mir hatten sie letztes jahr auch eiskalt ins Gesicht gesagt, dass meine gewünschte Federwegklasse den ebikes weichen musste weil sie an denen mehr verdienen 
Ich bin dann einfach sämtliche Räder Probe gefahren die von der Geometrie in frage kommen auch wenn sie viel zu teuer waren. Einfach um ein Gefühl für die Geometrien zu bekommen und zu wissen was ich genau möchte.
Ich kann auch noch das Giant trance empfehlen, sehr niedrige Überstandshöhe, schön kurzes Sitzrohr und relativ kompakt. War mir dann dementsprechend zu kurz und wusste dann ok der reach darf gerne länger sein. Kannst du auch ein Modell vom letzten Jahr nehmen, da hat sich nichts am Rahmen geändert.


----------



## Verena09 (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Fully. Dabei habe ich das Canyon Spectral oder Neuron ins Auge gefasst.

Zu mir:
Größe: 160 cm
Gewicht: 52 kg
Schritthöhe: 77 cm
Torsolänge: 54 cm
Schulterbreite 36 cm
Armlänge: 53

Laut Hersteller kommt auf der Seite XS als Rahmengröße raus.
Ab einer Körpergröße von 162cm wird das S empfohlen. 

Da der Gebrauchträdermarkt mehr Bikes in S anbietet, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr denkt, dass ein S auch ok wäre?
Was denkt ihr, mit welchem ich besser klar komme?

Oder könnt würdet ihr mir generell ein anderes Bike empfehlen?

Danke und viele Grüße
Verena


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Juli 2018)

Die Frage ist, ob ein etwas größerer Rahmen noch "angepasst" werden könnte, also Vorbau, etc. Vllt. weiß da wer Bescheid?
Oder direkt bei Canyon fragen.

Was das Bike angeht, ich werde dieses Jahr den Fuhrpark um ein Fully erweitern und habe mich für das Spectral (und da das 6er) und gegen das Neuron entschieden. Beim Neuron finde ich, dass dessen Einsatzbereich schon durchs Hardtail abgedeckt ist, beim Spectral ist mehr Luft nach oben und ist nach der Beschreibung halt immer noch sehr vielseitig in alle Richtungen, ohne jetzt alles nur halbgar zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2018)

Also ich fahre bei fast den gleichen Maßen (160 cm, Schrittlänge 76 cm, Schulterbreite 40 cm, 47 kg) nur Bikes in XS (allerdings kein Canyon). Wobei es eher darauf ankommt, welche Maße der Größe XS zu Grunde liegen. Da kocht ja jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen. Also wenn die Maße beim Spectral in XS weitgehend identisch sind mit den Maßen anderer Bikes anderer Hersteller in S, sollte es kein Problem sein. Aber nur weil die Auswahl in S größer ist, würde ich kein Bike fahren, dass mir zu groß ist. Lieber länger suchen, oder noch etwas sparen und neu kaufen. Bei Canyon in Koblenz kann man ja auch Probefahrten machen. Würde ich in jedem Fall in Anspruch nehmen. Aber vorher anfragen, ob sie die Zwergengröße, bzw. beide Größen, auch da haben, damit man vergleichen kann. Ggf. kann man zum jährlichen Modellwechsel (ca. September) das Bike etwas günstiger schnappen. Oder ein Vorführbike zum reduzierten Preis bekommen.

Und immer daran denken, man wird im Laufe der Jahre kleiner statt größer. Der Doc hat dieses Jahr beim Check-Up nur noch 160 cm gemessen. Letztes Jahr waren es noch 161 cm. Mist...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Juli 2018)

Ich hab auch schon 2cm verloren, fällt mir da ein. Kam beim Ausmessen fürs Hardtail raus.


----------



## Verena09 (16. Juli 2018)

@Chaotenkind 
Danke für die Info. 
Welches bike hast du?


----------



## M_on_Centurion (17. Juli 2018)

Ich kann auch nur empfehlen, beide Größen zu fahren, hab ich jetzt am WE auch gemacht.
Ich bin auch nur 1,60 mit SL 75 und liege damit meist zwischen XS und S.
Fahren könnte ich beide, aber das XS kam mir beim Wurzeltrail bergab unruhiger vor und ich hatte beim Drüberstehen eher das Gefühl, nicht mittig sondern eher zu weit überm Vorderrad zu stehen. Das mag ich persönlich nicht so.
S war absolut angenehm zu fahren, ich fühlte mich sofort zu Hause. 
War übrigens ein Propain Tyee.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2018)

Verena09 schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind
> Danke für die Info.
> Welches bike hast du?



Nicolai Helius CC
Nicolai Argon AM
Alutech Wildsau Enduro
Steppenwolf Taiga FS

Die ersteren drei sind Sonderanfertigungen in XS, da "von der Stange" erst in S erhältlich. Das Steppenwolf ist tatsächlich Größe S, hat aber ein relativ kurzes Oberrohr, von daher passt es. Überstandshöhe geht allerdings gerade so. Als Starrbikeaufbau für den Arbeitsweg ist es ok. Den Hersteller gibt es allerdings nicht mehr. Hat vor ein paar Jahren aufgeben müssen. Die anderen konnte ich nicht probefahren, habe mich auf die Beratung der Hersteller verlassen müssen, nachdem ich denen meine Körpermaße gegeben hatte und angegeben, ob ich es lieber "verspielt" oder "laufruhig" haben möchte. Muss sagen, passt einwandfrei. Das Argon ist durch etwas längere Kettenstreben und Oberrohr eher "laufruhig", lässt sich deshalb etwas schwerer durch enge Kehren zirkeln, Helius und Wildsau sind kurz und "verspielt", wobei ich sie dennoch nicht als nervös empfinde.


----------



## bondibeach (19. Juli 2018)

Verena09 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Fully. Dabei habe ich das Canyon Spectral oder Neuron ins Auge gefasst.
> 
> ...



meine Freundin hat mit 1.58 auch ein S. Das XS war ihr eher zu klein (Specialized Rhyme)


----------



## shutupandride (28. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
suche für meinen Sohn (140cm) ein Downhill/Enduro Rad, bzw. Rahmen(set).
Bitte alles anbieten, Danke!


----------



## Tussnelda (7. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Im  Kaufberatungsthread https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-fuer-den-park.871843/#post-15416924 wurde mir empfohlen mich hier mal zu erkundigen:




Tussnelda schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin derzeit auf meinem 9 Jahre altem Hardtail unterwegs welches für das hiesige Mittelgebirge vollkommen ausreichend ist.
> 
> ...



Edit:
Ich war mittlerweile ein paar mal in Willingen und bin dort mit einem Giant Reign gefahren. War grundsätzlich ganz okay aber bergauf nicht so schön wie das Strive


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. August 2018)

Etwas mit ~140mm hinten, vorne genauso oder, was jetzt oft gibt mit ggf etwas mehr, also:

Giant Trance/ Liv Intrigue, Canyon Spectral, YT Jeffsy, Merida One-Fourty, Cube Stereo 140/ Sting (heute in den News), Devinci Troy, Kona Process 134, Specialized Stumpjumper/Rhyme, Radon Slide 140, ...

Heißen heutzutage oft "Trailbikes"

Bei nem Zwerg wie dir  gerne mit so nem nach unten gebogenen Oberrohr, für mehr "Überstandshöhe" und Bewegungsfreiheit.
Meine Freundin, auch so klein, fährt ein Trance/Intrigue in S, das find ich recht gut. Ähnlich wie das Reign das du gefahren bist (und das ich selber fahre), nur eben leichter (14,5 vs. 12,5 -> 2kg bei mir/uns), weniger hoch dank kürzerer Gabel und so insgesamt noch netter für bergauf.

Und fürn Park reicht das locker auch, aus eigener Erfahrung und Giants Profis sind damit zB auch Enduro World Series gefahren...da würde ich kein 160/170mm Klotz rumschleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. August 2018)

160 cm sind nicht klein. Eine Freundin von mir fährt ein Stumpjumper/Rhyme in Größe S. 156 cm groß ist sie. 50 kg schwer. 
Warum das Stumpjumper/Rhyme: Weil es sehr kurze Kettenstreben hat.


----------



## Tussnelda (8. August 2018)

Dann werde ich gucken, dass ich das Trance mal probieren kann. Sollte in Willingen möglich sein 

Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass in Willingen ein Kona-Händler ist, werde ich da auch mal vorbeischauen. 

Sind hier vielleicht noch ein paar Damen unterwegs mit kleinen Bikes, die meinen Anforderungen entsprechen, die gelegentlich in Willingen oder winterberg unterwegs oder aus der Umgebung sind und mich mal eine kleine Testrunde fahren lassen würden?


----------



## scratch_a (8. August 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> 160 cm sind nicht klein. Eine Freundin von mir fährt ein Stumpjumper/Rhyme in Größe S. 156 cm groß ist sie. 50 kg schwer.
> Warum das Stumpjumper/Rhyme: Weil es sehr kurze Kettenstreben hat.



Und welchen Vorteil hat die sehr kurze Kettenstrebe für kleine Leute? Das sie sehr leicht Wheelie oder Manual schaffen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. August 2018)

Dass sie nicht zu viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad haben.


----------



## scratch_a (8. August 2018)

Bin da nicht im Detail drin, aber kommt es nicht auf die gesamte Geometrie des Rades an? 
Bei rel. langem Reach sollten doch auch normale Kettenstreben kein Problem sein? Bei sehr kurzen Kettenstreben ist ja der Spielraum für die optimale Position sehr eingeschränkt, oder? Hinzu kommen noch die anderen negativen Eigenschaften wie schlechtere Klettereigenschaft und weniger Laufruhe. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Sven12345 (13. August 2018)

Die Laufruhe kommt hauptsächlich durch den Radstand.
Und den Radstand kann man durch langen Reach und flachen Lenkwinkel gut lang bekommen.

Außerdem sind kurze Kettenstreben eigentlich immer Super.
Gut, bei nem L oder XL Rahmen kann man sich drüber streiten, 
ob es nicht ausgewogener wäre, die Kettenstreben etwas zu verlängern.

Aber bei nem S oder XS Rahmen ist kürzer bei den Kettenstreben immer besser. 
Ein Rad mit langen Kettenstreben liegt zwar gut und läuft gut,
aber recht viel mehr lässt sich damit auch nicht machen. Die Agilität geht flöten...

Die Länge der Kettenstreben hat auf die "Kletterfähigkeit" erstaunlich wenig Einfluss.
Was zu besserer Kletterfähigkeit des Rades führt ist ein steiler Sitzwinkel,
so dass man nicht "von hinten" in die Pedale tritt und am Lenker ziehen muss wie ein Blöder,
sondern dass man "von oben" auf die Pedale treten kann,
und das Gewicht nach vorne auf den Lenker verlagern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbergruft09 (16. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage zur Überstandshöhe.
Sollte man in beiden Fällen mit beiden Füßen flach auf dem Boden stehen können?
1. Wenn man über dem Rahmen steht (zwischen Lenker und Sattel)
2. Wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzt (Position Sattel ganz unten)
Sind die beiden Kriterien Grundvoraussetzung für die passende Höhe eines Bikes?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Sven12345 (16. August 2018)

Also über dem Oberrohr sollte man auf jeden Fall mit beiden Füßen flach auf dem Boden stehen können.
Da sollte dann sogar noch ordentlich Luft sein,
sonst hast du im Gelände keinerlei Spielraum mehr. 

Ob man mit abgesenktem Sattel locker auf dem Boden stehen kann,
dürfte wohl geschmackssache sein.
Mit meinem alten Bike ging das grade so und es war für's Gelände völlig OK.


----------



## derbergruft09 (16. August 2018)

Ich kann nur über dem Überrohr stehen, wenn der Sattel oben ist. Wenn ich den Sattel absenke, muss ich ein paar cm weiter vorne stehen und da reicht die Überstandshöhe nicht aus, da das Rohr nach vorne ansteigt. 
Also müsste ich auch stehen können, wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist?


----------



## Bettina (16. August 2018)

Ja


----------



## Drahteseli (17. August 2018)

Bei zu kurzen Beinen und Fahrrädern von der Stange ist dieser Grundsatz nicht unbedingt anwendbar!

Je mehr Federweg das Rad hat, desto höher baut es oft -> schwierig mit kurzen Beinen
Aber im Gelände sollte man möglichst nicht  zwischen Lenker und Sattel absteigen, sondern im besten Fall nach hinten oder wenns sein muss zur Seite (Hang aufwärts  )

Bei einer SL von 70 cm bin ich froh, wenn ich bei leicht gekiptem Rad (XS Rahmen) mit dem Fußballen aufsetzen kann. Dabei sitze ich auf dem Sattel in niedrigster Position (Variostütze). Im Rad stehend ist das deutlich unangenehmer -> ansteigendes Oberrohr und Sattel im Po


----------



## Aninaj (17. August 2018)

derbergruft09 schrieb:


> Sollte man in beiden Fällen mit beiden Füßen flach auf dem Boden stehen können?
> 1. Wenn man über dem Rahmen steht (zwischen Lenker und Sattel)
> 2. Wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzt (Position Sattel ganz unten)



Ich denke auch, dass das der Optimalfall ist, aber unter bestimmten SL einfach nicht mehr realisierbar, da große Federwege einfach eine Mindesteinbauhöhe erfordern. Selbst mit ultrakurzen Steuerohren und extrem nach unten gezogenen Oberrohren ist irgendwann Schluß. Bei meiner SL (77 cm) klappt das mit extrem flachbauender Variostütze und einem nach unten gezogenen OR zum Glück ganz gut (650b und 160mm Federweg vorn). Mit kleineren Rädern (26") und weniger Federweg (140) würde es vermutlich auch mit etwas weniger SL noch möglich sein. Aber 26" ist ja angeblich unfahrbar (wie bin ich da heute nur mit meinem 26er den Berg hoch und runter gekommen ) und daher so gut wie nicht mehr zu bekommen...


----------



## rzOne20 (17. August 2018)

Gute (aber halt gebrauchte) 26“ Teile sind günstig wie nie! PERFEKT


----------



## Gman (18. August 2018)

Ich verkaufe derzeit ein VPACE Max275

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1153051-vpace-max275-kinderfahrrad-neuwertig


----------



## Sven12345 (20. August 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass das der Optimalfall ist, aber unter bestimmten SL einfach nicht mehr realisierbar, da große Federwege einfach eine Mindesteinbauhöhe erfordern...



Deswegen habe ich mich selbst mit knapp über 180cm Körpergröße 
von Bikes mit >160mm Federweg verabschiedet.
(OK, primär ging es um ein Bike mit 29" Laufrädern)
Selbst für mich (SL 86cm) fangen dann irgendwann die Kompromisse bei der Geometrie an,
die ich persönlich nicht eingehen will. 

Dann lebe ich eben mit einem Federweg von 140mm, habe ein etwas direkteres Fahrgefühl
und habe exakt die Geometrie, die ich mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## bondibeach (25. August 2018)

Habe hier ein nur 5 Monate altes Specialized Rhyme in Größe S zu verkaufen:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...carbon-6fattie-top-zustand-s-nur-5-monate-alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verena09 (2. September 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Habe hier ein nur 5 Monate altes Specialized Rhyme in Größe S zu verkaufen:
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...carbon-6fattie-top-zustand-s-nur-5-monate-alt


Ist das Bike noch zu haben?


----------



## Verena09 (2. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen, würdet ihr mit einer Körpergröße von 1.60m, das Liv Intrigue oder Hail in XS oder S empfehlen? Danke und Grüße


----------



## Drahteseli (3. September 2018)

Hallo,

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, probiere beide Größen.
Ich vermute aber, das die S wahrscheinlich besser passt.
Selbst fahre ich bei 153cm ein Intrigue SX mit XS Rahmen und komme gut damit zurecht 

Es kommt aber auch etwas auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. September 2018)

Das "alte" Intrigue und das Trance auf jeden Fall in S, XS ist arg kurz. Meine Freundin ist 1,58 oder so und fährt S.


----------



## bondibeach (4. September 2018)

Verena09 schrieb:


> Ist das Bike noch zu haben?



Hallo Verena, leider schon verkauft. Gruß Niko


----------



## bondibeach (4. September 2018)

Falls Interesse besteht hier noch ein kleines Bike (Specialized Enduro Expert in Small):

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...ro-expert-carbon-27-5-s-small#&gid=null&pid=3


----------



## MyFancyName (8. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ist hier zufällig jemand, der ein Liv Hail in XS besitzt, und mir abmessen könnte, wie weit sich die Sattelstütze ins Sattelrohr schieben lässt, ehe man am Knick ansteht? 
Ich mach mir etwas sorgen, dass man eine hydraulische Sattelstütze nicht weit genug ins Rohr bekommt um sowohl eine sinnvolle Höhe bergauf und abgesenkt bergab zu erreichen (das ist nämlich beim aktuellen Rad ein Problem).
Bin 154cm groß und hab eine Schritthöhe von 66cm .

Danke.


----------



## Wendeline (15. September 2018)

Hallo 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Bisher bin ich auf einem Hardtail unterwegs. Das Fully soll idealerweise für den Park (Winterberg, Willingen) taugen (Anfänger und keine "Profiambitionen"), aber auch für Touren im Sauerland was her machen. Bekannte von mir sind mit dem Trek Remedy unterwegs und sehr zu Frieden damit (Park wie Tour). Mir ist die Überstandshöhe jedoch etwas grenzwertig (Schrittlänge 74 cm bei 1,63 m). Welche Alternativen zum Remedy gibt es? Ist z.B. das Giant Trance vergleichbar? Vielen Dank für euren Imput!

Lg
Wendeline


----------



## Boondog (16. September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

falls jemand ein 29er Trailbike für kleine Leute sucht.
mein Frau verkauft ihr Specialized Rumor Expert in Größe S...
(Siehe mein Bikemarkt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. September 2018)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Bisher bin ich auf einem Hardtail unterwegs. Das Fully soll idealerweise für den Park (Winterberg, Willingen) taugen (Anfänger und keine "Profiambitionen"), aber auch für Touren im Sauerland was her machen. Bekannte von mir sind mit dem Trek Remedy unterwegs und sehr zu Frieden damit (Park wie Tour). Mir ist die Überstandshöhe jedoch etwas grenzwertig (Schrittlänge 74 cm bei 1,63 m). Welche Alternativen zum Remedy gibt es? Ist z.B. das Giant Trance vergleichbar? Vielen Dank für euren Imput!
> 
> ...



schau mal nur eine Seite weiter vorne im Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-schau-hier-rein.743691/page-32#post-15417648


----------



## Wendeline (25. September 2018)

Hallo @JohSch,

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich hatte den Betrag später auch gesehen  da ich eh das Trance schon im Blick hatte, es mir bei einer Probefahrt zusagte und ich unter anderem in deinem Beitrag gelesen hatte, dass es für meine derzeitigen Ansprüche passen müsste und ich im Internet eins zu guten Preis gefunden habe, ist es ein Trance geworden  es müsste die nächsten Tage eintrudeln!


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2018)

Hätte im Bikemarkt etwas Hüsches und Wendiges für kleinere Damen und Herren:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1179539-dartmoor-hornet-14-modell-2011

Eine passende Gabel und einen passenden LRS wären auch noch abzugeben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Hätte im Bikemarkt etwas Hüsches und Wendiges für kleinere Damen und Herren:
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1179539-dartmoor-hornet-14-modell-2011
> 
> Eine passende Gabel und einen passenden LRS wären auch noch abzugeben.


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2018)

Ja, leider. Der Platz ist beschränkt und ich habe eine Abmachung mit meiner besseren Hälfte, Wenn ein neues Bike kommt, muss eins gehen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Oktober 2018)

Mich verwundert nur, dass es dieses trifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2018)

... die bessere Hälfte überlegt mit ihrem Rahmen auch


----------



## trailmaster (19. Oktober 2018)

Falls wer hier einen Reign Rahmen in Small sucht, meine Frau gibt ihren ab:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1178608-giant-reign
FG


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Mich verwundert nur, dass es dieses trifft.



Naja, das verhält sich so:

ich kann mich aktuell nicht entscheiden, welches Plusbike gehen soll, bleibt also nur das Dartmoor in 26", da ich dann bei einem Defekt an einem Plusser quasi immer einen Ersatzplusser habe, oder aber dieses auch als Ersatzteillager missbrsucht werden kann. War also eine ganz pragmatische Entscheidung. Trotzdem


----------



## Aninaj (19. Oktober 2018)

Aber ein Rahmen nimmt doch gar nicht viel Platz weg. Und solch einen Rahmen kann man doch auch gut als Wanddeko nutzen... oder in aller höchster Not paßt er auch oben auf den Kleiderschrank...


----------



## lucie (20. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber ein Rahmen nimmt doch gar nicht viel Platz weg. Und solch einen Rahmen kann man doch auch gut als Wanddeko nutzen... oder in aller höchster Not paßt er auch oben auf den Kleiderschrank...



Da kommen noch LRS, Gabel, 64qm Wohnung, das Abkommen mit der besseren Hälfte und eine leere Kasse hinzu. Sonst würde ich überhaupt nicht überlegen und es wieder als SS-Tricksebike aufbauen (fehlen ja nur noch Kurbel, Bremsen, Pedale und Sattelstütze  )


----------



## Aninaj (20. Oktober 2018)

Details!


----------



## lucie (20. Oktober 2018)

?

Falls ich das missverständlich ausgedrückt habe, ich müsste auch noch eine Gabel und einen LRS in der Miniwohnung verstauen. 

Wenn ich alle Bikes behalten dürfte , fehlen für das Dartmoor eben nur noch Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Kurbel und Pedalen. 
Aber wohin damit?


----------



## Aninaj (20. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Falls ich das missverständlich ausgedrückt habe, ich müsste auch noch eine Gabel und einen LRS in der Miniwohnung verstauen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab dich da schon verstanden, hast dich also nicht missverständlich ausgedrückt  Und ich kenne das Dilemma ja auch  Daher war mein "Details!" auch mit dem Smilie versehen, weil es natürlich nicht einfach nur Details sind. Hoffe das hab ich jetzt richtig ausgedrückt


----------



## Stobbelhopser (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo an alle "kurzen",
ich hätte da auch ein Radle zu verkaufen.
Im Bikemarkt steht mein Willy, Specialized Enduro Evo in Größe S.
Ausserdem werde ich auch mein Stumpi 2013 verkaufen, die Bikemarktanzeige kommt sobald ich die Fotos gemacht habe.
Bei interesse bin ich für alle Fragen offen! 

Grüße
Nadja


----------



## Martina H. (31. Oktober 2018)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (31. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Mein Hornet in 14 Zoll muss gehen - wer Bock drauf hat: Bikemarkt



Sieh es doch endlich ein und besorg dem guten Stück einen Platz an der Wand


----------



## Martina H. (31. Oktober 2018)

... das Rot beisst sich mit der Einrichtung


----------



## Aninaj (31. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das Rot beisst sich mit der Einrichtung



Da muss frau dann natürlich konsequent sein und a) den Rahmen pulvern lassen oder b) die Einrichtung erneuern


----------



## Martina H. (31. Oktober 2018)

- nee, lass mal ...


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2018)

oohhh... er ist weg


----------



## Martina H. (1. November 2018)

jo...


----------



## scylla (1. November 2018)

demnächst auf diesem Kanal: "suche Dartmoor Hornet in 14'' "


----------



## below (1. November 2018)

Ich hätte ihn ja sehr gerne genommen aber mein Sohn scheint keinen Geschmack für Farben zu haben


----------



## lucie (2. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> demnächst auf diesem Kanal: "suche Dartmoor Hornet in 14'' "



Neeee, bitte jetzt nicht noch in die tiefe Kerbe hauen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2018)

Cotic bringt das BFe in XS mit einem 34,5er Sitzrohr.

Mit 120 mm Gabel bestimmt ein feines TrailHT für Kurze...


----------



## Adra (14. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Cotic bringt das BFe in XS


*E-N-D-L-I-C-H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. November 2018)

Leichtes und potentes Allmountain Fully für kleine Menschen zu einem echt geilen Preis  

BMC Speedfox in der Trailcrew Ausführung mit 150mm Federweg , Carbon Rahmen und kompletter  XT Austattung für 1999€ 
Nur noch Größe XS!


 

https://www.linkradquadrat.de/fahrr...peedfox-sf02-trailcrew-02-xt-modell-2017?c=12


----------



## bondibeach (1. Dezember 2018)

habe ein Jeffsy in Small zu verkaufen:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...ies-jeffsy-pro-race-2017-small-s-mit-garantie


----------



## Michel-DH-63 (2. Januar 2019)

Hier gibt es noch einen schönen Downhiller:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1203021-polygon-collosus-dh-2-0-fur-kleine-personen


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube ich suche etwas Ungewöhnliches (für meine Frau). Es soll der kleinste Rahmen für 27.5'' sein, den es gibt (sie ist nur 1.50). Da könnte man schon über 26'' oder gar 24'' nachdenken aber der LRS soll weiter gefahren werden und eigentlich alle Teile an den neuen Rahmen wandern.

Weitere Voraussetzungen:

135mm
Scheibenbremse
Non-Tapered
(wenn möglich was schön filigranes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (11. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich suche etwas Ungewöhnliches (für meine Frau). Es soll der kleinste Rahmen für 27.5'' sein, den es gibt (sie ist nur 1.50). Da könnte man schon über 26'' oder gar 24'' nachdenken aber der LRS soll weiter gefahren werden und eigentlich alle Teile an den neuen Rahmen wandern.
> 
> Weitere Voraussetzungen:
> 
> ...


Musst an Eisenrahmen nehmen, die sind schön filigran. Vor kurzem war so ein Cotic in S Bike der Woche, vlt gibts das auch als XS. User Zec war das.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Musst an Eisenrahmen nehmen, die sind schön filigran. Vor kurzem war so ein Cotic in S Bike der Woche, vlt gibts das auch als XS. User Zec war das.


Danke. Stahl schwebte mir auch so vor dem inneren Auge. Es sollte aber auch nicht mehr als 100mm FW haben und ja, ein HT sein.


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> 135mm
> Scheibenbremse
> Non-Tapered
> (wenn möglich was schön filigranes)



Scheibenbremse versteh ich. Warum die anderen Kriterien 135mm und Non-Tapered?
Wenn es um die Verwendung von "altem" Material geht, gibt es ggf Adapter, z.B. um eine 135mm Nabe mittels Endkappenwechsel auf 12x142 umzurüsten. Selbst für Boost gibt es Adapterlösungen, wobei ich die teils für fraglich halte. Genauso bei der Gabel, man kann eine 1 1/8 Gabel ja auch in jeden tapered Steuersatz einbauen indem man einfach einen passenden Reduzier-Gabelkonus oder den universellen Hope Adapter verwendet.

Sich auf sowas mittlerweile doch exotisches zu versteifen, schmälert m.E. nur sinnlos die Auswahl und macht am Ende vielleicht gar Kompromisse in der Geo nötig.

Cotic: BFe und Soul (beides Hardtails) gibt es mittlerweile beide in XS. Leichter und filigraner ist das Soul. Hat aber tapered Steuerrohr und Boost hinten. BFe hat 44mm durchgängig und 12x142 hinten. Beides ist eigentlich auf mehr Federweg ausgelegt, könnte man bei Bedarf aber durchaus gut mit einer 100er Gabel "vergewaltigen".

Wozu soll das Rad denn überhaupt gut sein (Einsatzbereich) und warum wird ein neues gesucht?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Januar 2019)

Irgendeinen Cube-Billigrahmen, die sind doch so und für 100mm gedacht.

Analog, Access,...
https://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail.htm
Sowas: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-attention-27.5-rahmen-black-n-blue-686260
Mit anderer unterer Lagerschale: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-ltd-race-27.5-side-swing-rahmen-red-n-black-687257


----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich suche etwas Ungewöhnliches (für meine Frau). Es soll der kleinste Rahmen für 27.5'' sein, den es gibt (sie ist nur 1.50). Da könnte man schon über 26'' oder gar 24'' nachdenken aber der LRS soll weiter gefahren werden und eigentlich alle Teile an den neuen Rahmen wandern.
> 
> Weitere Voraussetzungen:
> 
> ...



Und wie breit sollen die 27,5" Schlappen denn werden? Je nachdem könnte ein 26er Rahmen passen, wenn du nicht grad 2.5er Schlappen reinhauen willst...


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2019)

Sie hat ein Access aber das ist hässlich. Die Reifen sollen nicht breiter als 2.2 sein. 

Der oben verlinkte Rote ist mit 16'' zu groß  





JohSch schrieb:


> Irgendeinen Cube-Billigrahmen, die sind doch so und für 100mm gedacht.
> 
> Analog, Access,...
> https://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail.htm
> ...





Aninaj schrieb:


> Und wie breit sollen die 27,5" Schlappen denn werden? Je nachdem könnte ein 26er Rahmen passen, wenn du nicht grad 2.5er Schlappen reinhauen willst...


----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2019)

Die vielleicht wichtigste Frage, die du noch beantworten solltest:


scylla schrieb:


> Wozu soll das Rad denn überhaupt gut sein (Einsatzbereich) und warum wird ein neues gesucht?



Und eigentlich wäre die Diskussion besser hier: Frauen beraten Männer aufgehoben. Hier geht es ja mehr um Angebote und Hinweise auf Bikes.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gemacht aber das ist Perlen vor die Säue. Ich wollte sie mal beim schönsten goldener Herbstwetter zu einer Radtour überreden aber da war nix zu machen. Sie macht lieber Kickboxen.





niconj schrieb:


> Da muss sie noch eine Weile trainieren aber was soll's. So viel wie ich fahre und sie noch nicht gefahren ist, langweile ich mich eh mit ihr und dann schiebt sie auch noch ihr Rad, wo mein 6 Jähriger runterballert ohne Angst zu haben.





niconj schrieb:


> Sie hat ein Access aber das ist hässlich.



Hmmmh.... will sie ein Bike? Oder willst Du (noch) eins?


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2019)

Aha, danke für die Aufklärung.
In so einem Fall halte ich mich mit weiteren Ratschlägen zurück... wäre Perlen vor die Säue


----------



## Martina H. (11. Januar 2019)

...na, da geb ich doch mal einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hmmmh.... will sie ein Bike? Oder willst Du (noch) eins?



Was du so alles aus den Untiefen des IBCs kramst... faszinierend


----------



## bobons (12. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich suche etwas Ungewöhnliches (für meine Frau). Es soll der kleinste Rahmen für 27.5'' sein, den es gibt (sie ist nur 1.50). Da könnte man schon über 26'' oder gar 24'' nachdenken aber der LRS soll weiter gefahren werden und eigentlich alle Teile an den neuen Rahmen wandern.
> 
> Weitere Voraussetzungen:
> 
> ...



Ist das was?
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1212311-voodoo-bizango-27-5-reynolds-853-rahmen-blau-gr-15

Reach ist zwar lang, aber mit einem kurzen 60 mm Vorbau sollte das passen. Ich hätte auch noch ein 45650b in 14".


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2019)

.


----------



## mtbbee (30. Januar 2019)

Verkaufe wie im "Hardtail - Thread" geschrieben nach kurzer Testphase meinen Orange P7 Rahmen in 27.5" Rahmengröße S. Ihr könnt' bei Bedarf auf ebay schauen unter gleichem Usernamen ... Ich selbst bin 165m mit 77 SL . Eigentlich passt er gut nur mag ich eher die kompakte sehr  kurze Bauweise mit 60/70mm Vorbau. Meine Hardtailzeit Test Zeit ist beendet und meine Fullys dürfen bleiben . Die Sitzhöhe passte, Sattelstütze 150mm ging problemlos rein, 140 bis 160mm Gabel usw. Bei Fragen könnt Ihr mir gerne eine PM schreiben.


----------



## Skydive93 (4. Februar 2019)

Hat es in letzter Zeit mal wieder eine Vorstellung von Enduros/All Mountain gegeben, die für 1.52 und SL 69 geeignet sind?
Aktuell stolper ich immer wieder übers Spectral WMN AL 2XS aber dass sagt meiner Freundin und mir weder von der Ausstattung noch von der Optik zu ...
Aktuell bin ich auch übers Ibis Mojo HD4 gestolpert. Dass hat in s eine überstandshöhe von 693 und auch das Sitzrohr ist recht kurz. Das könnte sich mit Schuhe ausgehen aber da ist mir der Rahmen für 3000 fast zu teuer 

Falls jemand in letzter Zeit was passendes gesehen hat, bitte posten


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2019)

Rocky Mountain Reaper evtl...


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Februar 2019)

Das Reaper ist viel zu klein. Das passt bis ca. 1,45.


----------



## ritzel007 (4. Februar 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Falls jemand in letzter Zeit was passendes gesehen hat, bitte posten



Meine Frau will ihr Specialized Rhyme in XS verkaufen (passt lt. Specialized von 1,48 - 1,60). Ich habe auf die Schnelle keine Fotos, deshalb der Link zum Hersteller: https://www.specialized.com/de/de/rhyme-fsr-comp-650b/p/107256?color=195927-107256
Falls grundsätzlich Interesse besteht mache ich aktuelle Fotos und eine Part-Liste.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Februar 2019)

Gibt auch wieder ein Liv Intrigue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (14. Februar 2019)

Falls mal wieder wer Bock auf Rennlenker hat, mein endlich aufgebautes Planet X London Road Größe S in Zesty Lime mit Tiagra 2×10 & TRP Spyre ist im Bikemarkt. Ihr solltet so ca. 160-170cm sein und eine SL von mindestens 75cm mitbringen


----------



## bobons (15. Februar 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ...
> Ihr solltet so ca. 160-170cm sein und eine SL von mindestens 75cm mitbringen



Habe das gleiche Rad hier stehen.
Geht auch mit 73 cm noch wunderbar - wenn man nicht plant, im steilen Gelände abzusteigen.
Sonst setze ich etwas Fahrtechnik voraus, dann gehen auch 70 cm und 158 cm Größe.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Februar 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Rad hier stehen.
> Geht auch mit 73 cm noch wunderbar - wenn man nicht plant, im steilen Gelände abzusteigen.
> Sonst setze ich etwas Fahrtechnik voraus, dann gehen auch 70 cm und 158 cm Größe.



Leider melden sich bislang nur 190cm Legastheniker die überzeugt sind ich hätte keine Größe angegeben. 
Möchte ja nur dass das Teil in gute Hände kommt.


----------



## rzOne20 (17. Februar 2019)

Was denkt ihr wie schwer dieser in Small (38 er Sitzrohr) sein wird? 

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRTIELV150/titus-el-viajero-gravity-trail-275-frame

Titus El Viajero


----------



## Aninaj (17. Februar 2019)

Laß mal schauen... 

Ach Mist, Glaskugel ist leider grad ausgefallen. Musst du wohl doch beim Anbieter mal anfragen...


----------



## rzOne20 (17. Februar 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Laß mal schauen...
> 
> Ach Mist, Glaskugel ist leider grad ausgefallen. Musst du wohl doch beim Anbieter mal anfragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (25. Februar 2019)

Und jetzt auch mein Rennrad im Bikemarkt, Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 in Größe S / 47. Mit 105er Modellreihe 5800 (Kurbel FC-RS500). 

War mein erstes Rennrad, war großartig, aber ich mag nun umsteigen auf Disc, und mir kommt die Cyclocrosser Geo von Stevens noch nen Tacken mehr entgegen. Also bastel ich mir dieses Jahr aus nem Prestige und 2 Laufradsätzen nen Spaßrad zusammen für alle Gelegenheiten, und dafür muss das RR nun weichen.


----------



## ilfer (14. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe dieses (fast) neu aufgebaute SPECIALIZED 29er Damen-Fully in den Bike-Markt gestellt. 
Passt für Frauen zwischen 1,60 und 1,70, hat eine super niedrige Überstandshöhe, topaktuelle SRAM GX Eagle 1x12 Schaltung und vieles mehr... 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...eagle-1x12-wie-neu-women-s-camber-stumpjumper


----------



## Aninaj (14. März 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 837544





Kann ja jeder zu 29er stehen wie er will, aber für mich erschließt sich das Konzept von riesigen Rädern an winzigen Rahmen irgendwie nicht. Bei dem Bild frag ich mich, ob der vollversenkte Sattel nicht am HR schleift, wenn das Bike einfedert. Und ob der Fuß beim zirkeln nicht unfreiwillig Kontakt mit dem VR aufnimmt...


----------



## ilfer (14. März 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder zu 29er stehen wie er will, aber für mich erschließt sich das Konzept von riesigen Rädern an winzigen Rahmen irgendwie nicht. Bei dem Bild frag ich mich, ob der vollversenkte Sattel nicht am HR schleift, wenn das Bike einfedert. Und ob der Fuß beim zirkeln nicht unfreiwillig Kontakt mit dem VR aufnimmt...


Nein und Nein. Du kannst gerne mal zur Probefahrt vorbei kommen


----------



## Aninaj (14. März 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Nein und Nein. Du kannst gerne mal zur Probefahrt vorbei kommen



Na dann ist ja gut  Und danke für's Angebot, aber nachher steht hier noch ein Rad rum... nee nee


----------



## Aninaj (28. März 2019)

Hier wird grad ein On One 456 angeboten und wie es ausschaut, gehört das mal eine der Damen hier im Forum...  Von der Geo würde ich auch vermuten, dass es das XS (14") und nicht das S (16") ist. Aber vielleicht waren früher auch die Bezeichnungen anders...


----------



## FJ836 (28. März 2019)

Hab mein 2017 er Propain Spindrift in S abzugeben für die kleineren Vollgas Shredder unter Euch:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1225779-propain-spindrift-2017-in-gr-s-inkl-viel-zubehor


----------



## lucie (29. März 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hier wird grad ein On One 456 angeboten und wie es ausschaut, gehört das mal eine der Damen hier im Forum...  Von der Geo würde ich auch vermuten, dass es das XS (14") und nicht das S (16") ist. Aber vielleicht waren früher auch die Bezeichnungen anders...



Tatsächlich, die Biketrulla-Edition.  

Ist 14"!!!


----------



## Martina H. (29. März 2019)

... ja, meins 

Dann hat der das vermutlich nie aufgebaut - ein bisschen vermisse ich es doch...

War schon geil damals: wir haben auf Dir rumgehackt, dass Dein Fully zu gross ist und Dich überredet, dass Du ein leineres Bike (vorzugsweise natürlich Hardtail) brauchst. Schlussendlich haben wir zeitgleich bestellt und ich habe hier gewartet, wer seins eher bekommt


----------



## horibe (7. April 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kurzen Rahmen oder Rad. Darf auch gerne alt sein, GT Zaskar in 12,5 Zoll bspw. oder Bontrager Race Lite in 10 Zoll ;-). Das Rahmenmaterial ist egal, (relativ) leicht wäre schön. Der optische Zustand (Lack, Eloxal oder Politur) ist ebenfalls egal. Markenmäßig bin ich nicht festgelegt. 

Der Rahmen sollte für 26 Zoll Laufräder sein, möglichst V-Brake, denn ich habe hier noch so verdammt schicke und leichte Teile herumliegen von vor Scheibenbremse.

Momentan gefahren wird ein 37cm Rahmen mit einem effektiven Oberrohr von 51,5cm. Mit langen Beinen bei 1,50m Körperlänge sind die meisten kleinen Rahmen schlicht zu lang und die Körperhaltung zu gestreckt. Für eine Rennfeile bin ich inzwischen zu alt und fahre zu selten. 

Ein Komplettrad mit Discbrake würde ich notgedrungen in Erwägung ziehen, wenn das Gesamtpaket überzeugend ist. Allerdings würde ich einen kurzen Rahmen vorziehen, damit ich etwas zu schrauben habe.

Es ist Frühjahr. Vielleicht möchte jemand mal die Garage oder den Keller aufräumen (oder die Wand im Wohnzimmer ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicely (13. April 2019)

Hallo Ladies,

ich bin noch immer auf der Suche nach einem passenden Hardtail bei 160 cm Körpergröße und 73 cm Schrittlänge.

Hab mir heute das Centurion Eve Pro 800 angesehen. Ich bin es in XS (38cm / 27,5") kurz gefahren, es kam mir aber doch recht klein bzw. kurz vor. Die Verkäuferin meint, dass das S (43cm / 27,5") besser für mich passen würde. In den nächsten beiden Wochen kann ich es mal Probefahren. Aber 43 cm erscheint mir dann doch recht groß, was meint ihr?

Geometrie siehe https://www.centurion.de/de-de/bike/2019/eve-pro-800-433


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2019)

Hallo @Cicely
Wenn es dir zu kurz vorkommt, fahr doch mal eine Herrenversion Probe.
Mir hat die "Eve" bzw. Ladies-Collection vor Jahren auch nicht gepaßt, war mir (155cm, 70SL) auch zu kurz. Mein altes Backfire ist auch ein Herrenrad 

Oooh ganz schön schwer das Eve als HT.


----------



## Harleyqueen (14. April 2019)

Gary Fisher Cake 2 GS Größe 13" .. NEUPREIS 3087,30

(mach mir ein Angebot )
Laufradsatz Bontrager Race X Lite incl Adapter Centerlook
Umwerfer Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk Shimano XTR
Schalthebel Shimano XTR
Kurbel Shimano XT

Bremsscheibe vorne 200mm
Bremsscheibe hinten 180mm
FederGabel RockstoX 100mm

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...s-mountainbike-kaum-gefahren/1099433394-217-9


----------



## Silvermoon (14. April 2019)

@horibe
....könnte sein das wir genau so nen ollen GT Rahmen in der kleinen Größe noch irgendwo in unseren Katakomben rum liegen haben.
Hatten wir irgendwann mal vor dem Verwerter gerettet 
Männe guckt mal...


----------



## powermac (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

habe den Allmountain/Enduro Rahmen von meiner Frau im Bikemarkt eingestellt. Meine Frau ist 1,55m groß und hat eine Schrittlänge von 72cm. Bei Interesse einfach melden  (Habe auch passende Laufräder und Kurbel im Verkauf)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1260852-nicolai-helius-ac-modell-2010-gr-s


----------



## Annie_bln (17. Mai 2019)

Ein frisches "*Hallo*" in die Runde!
Ich bräuchte mal 'nen Rat(d). Ich habe ein Focus Raven 29R in Gr. S und bin eher so semi-happy damit. Fährt sich ganz schön aber so richtig zum Lächeln bringt es meinen Hintern irgendwie nicht und auch der Lenker ist evtl. Tacken zu breit, mich schmerzen jedenfalls Arme und Hände nach 'ner Tour. Es fühlt sich für mich irgendwie zu groß an. Keine Ahnung ob das nun generell an den 29er Reifen liegt oder an der gesamten Rahmen-Geometrie.

Bin zwar demnächst auch bei einem Kurs inkl. Beratung aber liebäugle eben auch mit Alternativen. Also Rad-Wechsel/Neukauf. Ich bin knappe 1,60 m mit 'ner Schrittlänge von ca. 69 cm...soweit ich das messen konnte. Nicht so einfach.
Korrektur meiner "Geo"-Daten: 1,58 m + SL: 70,5  cm

Ich mag Hardtail fahren - Fully is nix für mich und für Berlin auch eher überdimensioniert...finde ich zumindest.
Ich fahre gern längere Strecken und am liebsten Waldwege. Straßenpassagen sind aber in Berlin unumgänglich.  Berge runterheizen is eher nix für mich, da dafür auch langsam mal zu alt mit Ü50 aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch zu streng. ;-)
Und nein, ein Gravel is auch nix für mich, es sollte schon ein MTB sein, da ich dann doch auch gern mal etwas ruppiger unterwegs bin.

Auch lebt mein Fahrrad zusammen mit mir in der Wohnung im 3. OG und ich hab _Rücken_. Muss also leicht sein! Daher eben auch Carbon - obwohl das sonst kein Must wäre. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich z.b. das KTM Myroon Glory 12..auch wenn ich weiß, das KTM anscheinend nicht so den besten Ruf hat....keine Ahnung warum....bin keine Expertin.
Freue mich über Tipps und Empfehlungen.
Bis denne.... die Annie


----------



## schloe (17. Mai 2019)

Dann guck dir mal das Nukeproof scout 275 an. Super Teil, macht alles mit und der Rahmen ist schön niedrig. Flacher Lenkwinkel 65°. Ich habe es ziemlich stabil mit 150mm Gabel aufgebaut und bin bei 13,** Kg. Damit fahre ich alles, was ich mit meinem Endurofully auch fahre...


----------



## schloe (17. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte hier mal was dazu geschrieben  





schloe schrieb:


> Hier mal zum Vergleich, Specialized Enduro und Nukeproof scout, beide 27.5 und 2.4er Reifen, beide Größe S. Bei beiden ist der Sattel maximal versenkt.
> So direkt nebeneinander ist der Unterschied doch größer als ich dachte.
> 
> Federweg: Speci 170mm, Scout 150mm


----------



## Annie_bln (17. Mai 2019)

schloe schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal das Nukeproof scout 275 an. Super Teil, macht alles mit und der Rahmen ist schön niedrig. Flacher Lenkwinkel 65°. Ich habe es ziemlich stabil mit 150mm Gabel aufgebaut und bin bei 13,** Kg. Damit fahre ich alles, was ich mit meinem Endurofully auch fahre...



Sicher nice aber 13 kg sind zu viel. Mein Focus liegt jetzt bei 11kg nochwas und ich hätte es gern tendenziell eher noch etwas leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2019)

Wenn deine Körpermaße stimmen, dann ist das Raven in Größe S schon ziemlich groß geraten mit 420mm Sitzrohr, 592mm Oberrohr, 420mm Reach und 620mm Stack. Zur ab Werk verbauten Vorbaulänge finde ich keine Angaben, vermute aber, dass da nichts kürzeres als 80-90mm dran sein dürfte weil's ein Race-Bike ist. Damit sitzt du vermutlich schon ziemlich in die Länge gestreckt, oder? Kannst du überhaupt überm Oberrohr stehen? 
Könnte sein, dass deine Hände und Arme deswegen schmerzen, weil du zu sehr nach vorne überstreckt auf dem Rad sitzt und dich deswegen ständig zu viel auf dem Lenker abstützen musst.
Ich denke mal eine kleinere Rahmengröße dürfte für Tourenfahren deutlich komfortabler sein.

Generell wage ich mal in Frage zu ziehen, ob bei 1,60m Körpergröße ein 29er noch unbedingt Sinn macht wenn man keine CC-Rennen fährt und es auf Sekunden ankommt. Allein eine Lenkerüberhöhung dank des großen Vorderrads und damit verbunden zwingend recht hohen Stack zu vermeiden erfordert schon etwas Aufwand.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal bei Größe XS und 27,5er Rädern umschauen. Kleinere Laufradgröße ist auch oftmals leichter (weniger Material an den Reifen, Felgen...) 

Übergangsweise könntest du mal einen kurzen Vorbau testen. Wird dir aber dank des steilen Lenkwinkels ziemlich sicher die Fahreigenschaften versauen, steiler Lenkwinkel kombiniert mit kurzem Vorbau wird irgendwann sehr nervös in der Lenkung. Daher kann das nur eine Notlösung sein.
Kürzerer Lenker bringt durch die engere Griffbreite natürlich auch noch eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition. Dies dann zu Lasten der Kontrolle beim Runterfahren (größerer Hebel/breiterer Lenker erfordert weniger Kraftaufwand beim Lenken, was gerade mit der großen Laufradgröße die sowieso dank Gyroskopeffekt träger/kraftintensiver zu lenken ist, auch nicht zu vernachlässigen ist). Also auch hier eher Notlösung.



schloe schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal das Nukeproof scout 275 an. Super Teil, macht alles mit und der Rahmen ist schön niedrig. Flacher Lenkwinkel 65°. Ich habe es ziemlich stabil mit 150mm Gabel aufgebaut und bin bei 13,** Kg. Damit fahre ich alles, was ich mit meinem Endurofully auch fahre...



Das Scout ist ein schönes Rad. Aber für den umrissenen Einsatzbereich ganz furchtbar überdimensioniert.


----------



## schloe (17. Mai 2019)

Annie_bln schrieb:


> Sicher nice aber 13 kg sind zu viel. Mein Focus liegt jetzt bei 11kg nochwas und ich hätte es gern tendenziell eher noch etwas leichter.


Ok da kenne ich mich nicht aus, hatte nur an das Scout gedacht weil bei mir die Größe so gut passt und es sich so gut fährt. Ich bin selber nur 1,64m groß


----------



## Annie_bln (17. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank Scylla für deinen sehr hilfreichen und informativen Beitrag. 
Nein, ich hänge nicht am 29er. Nicht wirklich. Als ich vor 4 Jahren umsatteln wollte aufs MTB, fuhr ich ein KTM Probe. War so eine Sonderedition 1964 bei Stadler. War ein 27,5er mit Reba-Gabel und XT-Ausstattung. Ich wollte gar nicht mehr absteigen - habe mich sauwohl gefühlt. Weil ich leider 'ne Nacht drüber schlafen wollte, war das dann weg in S (oder sogar xs? /bin mir da ned sicher). Habe es dann bestellt, habe 6 Monate gewartet, dann kam es in M und hat natürlich nicht gepasst. Und dann kam es irgendwie zum Raven. Aber so richtig happy war ich nie. Und Rad stand eigentlich nur als Deko rum. Ist nach wie vor wie neu. 
Da ich nun aber wirklich loslegen will, bin ich in der _Findungsphase_. 
Auf dem Raven kann ich knapp überm Oberrohr stehen und Vorbau wurde schon durch einen kürzeren getauscht - hat aber nicht wirklich mehr Komfort gebracht. Werde jetzt dann doch mal ein paar 27,5er probefahren und mal schauen.  Vielleicht bekomme ich ja doch noch meinen Hintern zum lächeln. 
Ach ja, zum 29er bin ich auch gekommen, da ich schon ganz lang ein altes Mongoose Crossrad fahre mit einem 52er RH und prima damit zurecht komme. Und als Dummie dachte ich dann: O.k. 29er ist dann sowas nur als MTB. ist aber Quatsch...weiß ich nun auch.


----------



## Bettina (18. Mai 2019)

So eines? @Annie_bln
https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...comp-29-22-2019-zubehoer/1111811649-217-15355
Oder 
https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...rahmen-43cm-werksgarantie/1109597985-217-6099


----------



## Annie_bln (18. Mai 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> So eines? @Annie_bln
> https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...comp-29-22-2019-zubehoer/1111811649-217-15355
> Oder
> https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...rahmen-43cm-werksgarantie/1109597985-217-6099



Moin, nee...war das hier: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/ktm-ultra-1964-ltd-27-mountainbike/1110112762-217-9148
Muss es aber nicht unbedingt wieder sein.
Gern 27,5er, mit XT-Ausstattung und Reba-Gabel, gutem (leichten) Laufradsatz (DT Swiss o.ä.) und in "leicht" büdde. Und das mit 'ner 15" RH. Nicht so einfach zu finden. In Läden schon mal gar nicht. Zurückblickend ist die Beratung bisher nicht so gut gewesen. Die wollen eben alle nur verkaufen und da heißt es dann schnell..selbst bei 48er RH.."ach, passt schon. Du willst ja fahren und nicht ständig absteigen." 
Furchtbar.
Die meisten Frauenbikes, die ich bisher so gesehen habe - mal abgesehen von den meist schrecklichen Farben - sind i.d.R. schlechter ausgestattet als die Bikes in der gleichen Preiskategorie für die Kerle. Anscheinend muss Frau für Lila, Pink und Türkis auch noch extra zahlen. 
Notfalls muss ich wohl 'nen passenden Rahmen kaufen und dann tunen (lassen), was unterm Strich imo meist teurer ist.
Ach menno...alles schwierig als Zwerg(in)
Und wenn ich mich so umschaue bei den Angeboten, dann gibt es kaum kleine Bikes mit 27.5ern. Selbst die XS-Rahmen werden zT mit 29er Laufrädern bestückt. :-(


----------



## Aninaj (18. Mai 2019)

Hej @Annie_bln ,

Schau doch mal hier VPACE 27,5. Das Bike ist für 1,40 bis 1,60 ausgelegt. Es ist ziemlich leicht (9,5kg), hat allerdings nur 1x11 bzw. 1x12, weiß nicht, ob dir das reicht. Ob es am Ende dann auch noch paßt müßtest du natürlich probieren. Aber ich finde in dem Bereich bieten mittlerweile schon ein paar Hersteller echt gute Sachen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (19. Mai 2019)

Annie_bln schrieb:


> Ein frisches "*Hallo*" in die Runde!
> Ich bräuchte mal 'nen Rat(d). Ich habe ein Focus Raven 29R in Gr. S und bin eher so semi-happy damit. Fährt sich ganz schön aber so richtig zum Lächeln bringt es meinen Hintern irgendwie nicht und auch der Lenker ist evtl. Tacken zu breit, mich schmerzen jedenfalls Arme und Hände nach 'ner Tour. Es fühlt sich für mich irgendwie zu groß an. Keine Ahnung ob das nun generell an den 29er Reifen liegt oder an der gesamten Rahmen-Geometrie.
> 
> Bin zwar demnächst auch bei einem Kurs inkl. Beratung aber liebäugle eben auch mit Alternativen. Also Rad-Wechsel/Neukauf. Ich bin knappe 1,60 m mit 'ner Schrittlänge von ca. 69 cm...soweit ich das messen konnte. Nicht so einfach.
> ...



Hallo Annie, Willkommen! Bin zwar keine Lady, lese hier aber immer mal wieder mit, da ich selbst eher David denn Goliath bin (1,64 m, so wie meine Frau).
Ich würde ein Bike mit dem passenden Rahmen aufbauen lassen, so wie Du es in Deinem letzten Post auch angedacht hast. Auch für MTBs sollten sich da in Berlin einige Läden finden lassen, ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wieviel so etwas kostet beim Händler.

Da ich meine Frau nicht zu einem Carbon-MTB überreden konnte, habe ich folgendes übrig:
- Axevo XC27 Rahmen Typ 1, 27,5" in XS (16") mit 560 mm OR-Länge und 95 mm Steuerrohrlänge, Carbon roh schwarz, ca. 1180 g gewogen
- RockShox RS-1 27,5" inkl. X-Loc Remote, ca. 1580 g
- SRAM ROAM 50 Laufradsatz für RS-1, ca. 1580 g
- Conti Race King Race Sport 27,5"x2,2", versuche ich tubeless zu installieren (insgesamt dann 1100-1150 g)
- Schaltung XT 2x11-fach, neu (aber mit gebrauchter SRAM GX BB30-Kurbel) oder SRAM GX Eagle 12s mit Race Face Turbine BB30-Kurbel (neu)
- Bremsen Shimano XT BR-M785 mit 160 mm-Scheiben (oder 180/160 mm)
- Anbauteile Carbon oder Alu je nach Budget und Anforderungen
- Sattel und Griffe je nach Budget und Anforderungen
--> Das Rad würde bei ca. 9,6-9,8 kg inkl. Pedale liegen.

Meine Frau beerbt stattdessen mein On-One 45650b 14" mit bald 160 mm-Federgabel. Der On-One Rahmen in 14" wäre auch etwas für Dich von der Größe her, mit 120 mm un 27,5"-Reifen erhält man ein Sorglos-Bike. Um auf 11 kg zu kommen, müßtest Du aber ca. 1800-2000 Euro ausgeben - der Stahlrahmen wiegt alleine 2,48 kg.

Falls Du Interesse am Rahmen oder dem Rahmenset mit RS-1 hast, schreib mir einfach mal. Falls Du in KA bist irgendwann, kannst Du auch gerne probesitzen.
Hier sind mal die Geo-Daten:



Reach und Stack kannst Du z.B. hier ausrechnen lassen: https://bikegeo.muha.cc (beim Radstand habe ich 1090 mm angenommen, die RS-1 hat 487 mm Einbauhöhe).

Edit:
Ich habe mal die Daten spaßeshalber eingegeben, Reach = 429 mm, Stack = 576 mm - falsch, Radstand zu groß angenommen, siehe Post #894 und #895:


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2019)

Weil der Reach-Wert bei 560mm eff. Oberrohr mir etwas arg groß vorkam, hab ich grad mal schnell auf dem Taschenrechner rumgetippt und komme auf 580mm Stack und 382mm Reach. Erscheint mir realistischer. Bei den Werten aus Bikegeo.muha.cc kann irgendwas nicht stimmen


----------



## bobons (19. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Weil der Reach-Wert bei 560mm eff. Oberrohr mir etwas arg groß vorkam, hab ich grad mal schnell auf dem Taschenrechner rumgetippt und komme auf 580mm Stack und 382mm Reach. Erscheint mir realistischer. Bei den Werten aus Bikegeo.muha.cc kann irgendwas nicht stimmen



Du hast Recht, das hat mir beim Einschlafen auch keine Ruhe gelassen, ist ja schließlich kein Trailbike. Die Lösung ist, dass ich den Radstand viel zu groß gewählt habe. Ein anderer Rechner, der direkt den Radstand mitberechnet, gibt realistischere Werte für ein XC-Rad aus: R = 381 mm, S = 573 mm.


----------



## Annie_bln (19. Mai 2019)

Moin in die Runde,

@Aninaj die VPACE-Bikes gefallen mir leider gar nicht aber danke trotzdem für den Tipp. 

@bobons Vielen lieben Dank für die vielen Infos und das Angebot. Wie es scheint, werde ich nun erstmal 1 bis 2 Semester Rahmengeometrie studieren müssen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur Rad fahren. 
Aber o.k., da ich den Reitsport (und mein Pferd ) leider an den Nagel hängen muss, habe ich ja genug Zeit über, um doch tiefer in die Materie einzutauchen. Und ja, dass ich da ein paar Taler mehr in die Hand nehmen muss, ist mir klar - aber passt schon. Es soll ja Liebe draus werden. 
Insofern schaue ich mir dein Angebot gern mal etwas genauer an. [UPDATE: Habe mir den Rahmen angeschaut ist leider nicht so meins... sorry - aber trotzdem Danke!]

By the Way: Da ich auch Stahl-Fan bin, hättest du mal ein Büld vom Bike deiner Frau?
Ich liebe ja auch mein Vintage-Mongoose - lasse ich regelmäßig pimpen und würde ich nie her geben. Fahre ich seit ca. 29 Jahren...oh mann, ich bin genauso Vintage wie mein Radl. 

Parallel habe ich gestern mal ein bissle das Web durchwühlt und ein paar Bikes ins Auge gefasst:
- Grand Canyon WMN AL SLX 9.0 /Frauen-Geo in XS aber eben Versender und nix probefahren.
- Focus Raven Elite Donna wohl auch in XS - das S bin ich probegefahren - fand ich jetzt nicht komfortabler als mein Raven von daher wohl eher nix. Aber vielleicht wäre ja XS wieder ganz was anderes.
- Hier im Forum stieß ich noch auf Orbea Bikes - fand ich auch ganz nett und haben auch Räder für Zwerge.
- Cube Access WS C:62 SL - fand ich auch schick aber auch  bissle über dem Preislimit (max. 2.000,- Öcken)

Und eigentlich finde ich den einen oder anderen Rennhobel schon überdimensioniert für meine Bedürfnisse, wenn da nicht der Wunsch nach Leichtigkeit wäre. 
Habe meine Geo-Daten mal aktualisiert: 1,58 m (groß) - SL: 70,5 cm
Falls jemand auch noch einen guten Tipp für Bike Shops in Berlin hat die entweder eine große Auswahl bieten an HT's und/oder eine sehr gute, ehrliche Beratung - bin ich auch dankbar. Wobei ich mit dem Bikewerk schon ganz happy bin - auch was Service angeht, jedoch dort eher Niner und Santa Cruz oder Eigenbau. Alles nüscht für mich.


----------



## bobons (19. Mai 2019)

Annie_bln schrieb:


> By the Way: Da ich auch Stahl-Fan bin, hättest du mal ein Büld vom Bike deiner Frau?



Bin gerade unterwegs, schau mal in mein Album: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66385
Du musst natürlich kein Rahmengeometriestudium absolvieren. Du tust ja bereits das Richtige: Räder probefahren/sitzen und mit deinem aktuellen Rad vergleichen. Zusammen mit ein paar Tipps von hier wird dabei etwas Gutes rauskommen.
Ich mache für Freunde eine Geometrie-Vergleichstabelle, um aktuelle oder bereits gefahrene Räder mit potentiellen Neuanschaffungen zu vergleichen. Schicke ich dir bei Interesse gerne zu (die meisten waren aber bisher damit überfordert).
Ich finde, dass damit sehr übersichtlich dargestellt werden kann, was passt und was nicht.


----------



## MilkyStreets (19. Mai 2019)

Hello 
(Mir wurde bereits geholfen, danke )

Ich suche nach einem Bike, womit ich anfangen kann etwas zu üben, zwecks Singletrails. Vordergründig soll es aber nicht zu teuer sein, damit es nicht zu sehr schmerzt falls es geklaut werden sollte, denn ich möchte damit täglich zur Arbeit fahren.

Wichtig ist mir, dass es ein pflegeleichtes Bike ist, da ich selbst  "basteln" möchte und bei einer Tour nicht so schnell Probleme bekomme. (Ich denke, dass das Fokus da eher geeignet ist, da dort nur eine 11Gang Schaltung ist )

Zweitrangig finde ich die Geometrie, diese ist aber auch nicht zu vernachlässigen, wie ich öfter höre. Ich bin weiblich 1,50groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 73cm

Theoretisch bin ich auch für andere Vorschläge offen, es müsste aber eine Finanzierung angeboten werden können 



https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/liv-temp...MI-MSltoSo4gIVi-R3Ch36oAQnEAQYASABEgLuOvD_BwE

https://www.focus-bikes.com/de_de/95670-whistler-3-8


----------



## Annie_bln (21. Mai 2019)

So, das Cube Access WS C:62 Pro https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/wome...-wls/cube-access-ws-c62-pro-carbonnmint-2018/
heute probegefahren und für sehr komfortabel empfunden. Ein Spaßrad in 15" mit 29er Reifen. Mögen viele nicht, ich weiß aber ich fands für mich passend. Auf jeden Fall um viele Längen besser als mein Focus. Hatte plötzlich auch mehr Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Radl. Und auch im Schritt ist nun mehr Luft...  Ein Switch auf kleineren Rahmen war auf jeden Fall schon mal eine top Idee.


----------



## steezie (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Bike mit wenig Überstandshöhe ist:





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1553 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1553 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## ufo_dd (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB für meine Frau.
Kriterien: vollgefedert, 100mm reichen (XC-Ausrichtung), mögl. leicht (Carbon), dabei aber auch noch vernünftiges P/L-Verhältnis.

Körpergröße 1,56 cm, Beininnenlänge: 72,5 cm

Da auch Wert auf eine entspr. niedrige Überstandshöhe gelegt wird, fallen erstaunlich viele Kandidaten raus.

Wir haben uns jetzt quasi schon auf das Orbea Oiz festgelegt. Da gibt es ja in der Gr. S die Optionen 27,5 und 29.
Nun die Frage: welche Kriterien sprechen für/gegen die 27,5"- bzw. 29"-Variante?
Wir würden momentan zur 29"-Variante tendieren (wir denken dass die Fahreigenschaften in Summe besser sind), der Stack ist zwar mit 28mm deutlich höher, aber man könnte vielleicht einen -17° Vorbau montieren.

Hier die Geometriedaten:


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2019)

ufo_dd schrieb:


> der Stack ist zwar mit 28mm deutlich höher,



... und dann schlägt sie mit dem Kinn auf dem Steuerrohr auf? Hmmmmh...



ufo_dd schrieb:


> Da auch Wert auf eine entspr. niedrige Überstandshöhe gelegt wird, fallen erstaunlich viele Kandidaten raus.



Wie hoch ist sie beim 29er?


...und wenn der Aussendurchmesser des 29er grösser/fast gleich Schrittlänge ist ist auch doof....

Aber das Thema (kleine Menschen/29er) ist hier schon so oft diskutiert worden, was schreibe ich da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2019)

Ab einer gewissen Schrittlänge muss man sich nicht nur Gedanken über die Überstandshöhe des Oberrohrs machen, sondern auch über die Überstandshöhe des Hinterrads. Notabstieg im Gelände sollte ja immer nach hinten erfolgen, und dann steht man eben überm Hinterrad. Grob überschlagen hat so ein 29er Hinterrad mit 2.3er Reifen 622mm (Felgendurchmesser) + 2*55mm (Reifenhöhe) = 732mm. Über dem höchsten Punkt des Hinterrads könnte sie also schon auf flachem Asphalt nicht mehr stehen. Nimm noch ein paar Bodenunebenheiten und leichtes Gefälle dazu und es wird richtig dumm = Notabstieg nicht mehr sicher möglich. Überrolleigenschaften hin oder her, wenn das Hinterrad größer wird als die Schrittlänge kann das keine Lösung sein. Also 29er raus!

Stack ist das nächste, und dass es in der Größe wirklich komisch ausschaut wäre das übernächste, aber da es sich ja eh schon anderweitig ausschließt, muss man das ja garnicht mehr abhandeln 

Edit: Martina war schneller


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2019)

Moin scylla, ich war schneller    - kann es sein, dass wir einer Meinung sind ?


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Juli 2019)

Da seid nicht nur ihr 2 einer Meinung. Ich würde das selbst mit meiner 75er SL als 1,62m "Langbeinerin" nicht machen wollen... 

Aber die jeweils dazugehörenden Herren der Schöpfung müssen ja am besten wissen was für ihre Partnerin gut ist


----------



## bobons (30. Juli 2019)

+1 für 27.5 beim Fully. Was spricht gegen ein gebrauchtes Ex-High-End 26er mit 100-120 mm FW? Die Teile bekommt man günstig, und Rahmen, Gabel, Laufräder kauft man ja als "normaler" Mensch nur einmal - der Rest ist bei allen Größen gleich*.
Ist einfach harmonischer und ich denke auch sicherer zu handeln bei der Größe. Selbst XC-Fahrerinnen wie Emily Betty zweifeln manchmal an ihrer Entscheidung pro 29er (siehe https://twitter.com/emilybatty?lang=de), und sie fährt "nur" ein Hardtail.

*Hat mal jemand ein Bild von einer 12x-Schaltung mit 50+ Ritzel auf einem 26er Rad?  

EDIT: Habe eines von der GX Eagle von hier: https://forums.mtbr.com/26er-bikes/do-any-you-run-1x11-1x12-your-26er-1051591.html


----------



## ufo_dd (30. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Schrittlänge muss man sich nicht nur Gedanken über die Überstandshöhe des Oberrohrs machen, sondern auch über die Überstandshöhe des Hinterrads. Notabstieg im Gelände sollte ja immer nach hinten erfolgen, und dann steht man eben überm Hinterrad. Grob überschlagen hat so ein 29er Hinterrad mit 2.3er Reifen 622mm (Felgendurchmesser) + 2*55mm (Reifenhöhe) = 732mm. Über dem höchsten Punkt des Hinterrads könnte sie also schon auf flachem Asphalt nicht mehr stehen. Nimm noch ein paar Bodenunebenheiten und leichtes Gefälle dazu und es wird richtig dumm = Notabstieg nicht mehr sicher möglich. Überrolleigenschaften hin oder her, wenn das Hinterrad größer wird als die Schrittlänge kann das keine Lösung sein. Also 29er raus!
> 
> Stack ist das nächste, und dass es in der Größe wirklich komisch ausschaut wäre das übernächste, aber da es sich ja eh schon anderweitig ausschließt, muss man das ja garnicht mehr abhandeln



Danke für diesen Hinweis. Den Notabstieg hinten haben wir auch schon diskutiert, aber nicht an die Höhe eines 29Zoll-LR gedacht.
Ein 27,5 LR hat demnach 584 + 2*55 = 694mm.

Das Blöde ist ja eigentlich, dass so gut wie kein Händler sich ein "S" in den Laden stellt. Probefahren mehrere Räder und Vergleich ist fast unmöglich.


----------



## aibeekey (27. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es eine günstigere Alternative zum Nukeproof Scout Rahmen (400€) für eine Frau mit 158/SL70?

Mir persönlich würden die Dartmoor Rahmen gefallen, aber die sind leider bereits zu hoch 

Besten Dank


----------



## daddel321 (28. August 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Gibt es eine günstigere Alternative zum Nukeproof Scout Rahmen (400€) für eine Frau mit 158/SL70?
> 
> ...




Vielleicht einen Ragley Rahmen (Mmmbop oder Marley)? Kosten bei CRC 250€ und gibts ab 15"


----------



## Mausoline (10. September 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Gibt es eine günstigere Alternative zum Nukeproof Scout Rahmen (400€) für eine Frau mit 158/SL70?
> 
> ...



Guck mal hier z.B.




__





						Kaufberatung - Hardtail für 153cm Körpergröße
					

Hallo zusammen, nachdem meine Frau und ich uns gemeinsam E-Hardtails ausgeliehen haben soll es nun ein eigenes für sie sein, das Pflänzchen wächst! :D  Beim Ausleihen hatte sie ein Bergamont E-Revox 5.0 in Größe M, viel zu groß (gab nichts anderes). Sie war sehr gestreckt, hatte dadurch Probleme...




					www.mtb-news.de
				






Drahteseli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aus eigener Erfahrung  (154 cm, SL 70 cm) würde ich zu Folgendem raten:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufo_dd (20. Oktober 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Aber die jeweils dazugehörenden Herren der Schöpfung müssen ja am besten wissen was für ihre Partnerin gut ist


Sie ist in der Lage, eigene Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Soweit die Theorie ...
Nach etlichen Probefahrten ist es das 29er geworden. Und nach der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt im entsprechenden Gelände ist die Fahrerin begeistert.
Und nein, sie schlägt nicht mit dem Kinn auf dem Steuerrohr auf.


----------



## ToBr79 (30. Oktober 2019)

So, erster Beitrag hier im Forum überhaupt, Hallo erstmal 

Meine Frau und ich haben vor paar Monaten einfach nur zum Spaß und um was für die allgemeine Fitness zu machen mit dem MTB fahren angefangen. Nach der 2. Fahrt, jeder Menge Fahrttechnik-Videos schauen war uns klar, Waldautobahn ist nix für uns.
Technische Singletrails, vielleicht auch mal ne Flowline im Bikepark, irgendwann auch mal hüfthohe Drops... da soll die Reise hingehen. Sind jetzt mit unseren Billig-Hardtails auch soweit zufrieden, als das Fahrttechnik eher das Limit ist.

Ich fang mich bloß schonmal an, zu informieren, weil es für meine Herzensdame mit 159cm Körpergröße, Schrittlänge 70cm und etwas mehr weiblichen Rundungen mit Sicherheit etwas schwieriger wird, das passende Bike zu finden. Ich bin da eher im Durchschnitt und kann aus der gesamten Bike-Palette wählen 

Budget liegt bei 2000-2200€, gebraucht kommt absolut in Frage. Wenn alle Stricke reißen bei nem Komplettbike, würde ich sogar den Weg gehen, (gebrauchte) Einzelkomponenten zu nehmen und die bei nem Bikefachmann zusammen zu setzen.

Auf der Liste stehen derzeit:

Propain Tyee in S, da hab ich bei Propain nach der Überstandshöhe gefragt, Antwort: 





> Überstandshöhe bei einem S Tyee liegt bei knapp 74cm. Hier gemessen ein paar Zentimeter vor der Sattelstütze. Hier ist natürlich noch was bei der Sattelposition und Wahl des Sattels rauszuholen.



Spectral WMN AL 5.0
Marin Hawk Hill 2
Cheetah Ladyspirit
Transition SCOUT ALLOY NX
Conway WME 227
Commencal META AM V4 (eigentlich außerhalb des Budgets)

Habt ihr noch Ideen? Ein Jugendbike in 24" wäre auch noch ne Idee, aber die sind ja eher für 45kg-Flöhe gemacht....


Edit: Hatte den Beitrag zu früh abgesendet, per Edit fertig geschrieben


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Oktober 2019)

I hab meiner Frau ein Cube Stereo 160 in Small aufgebaut! Sie ist 158 cm und es passt ihr super, vor allem auch die Überstandshöhe!



Is linke is es!

die gibts manchmal sehr günstig


----------



## ToBr79 (30. Oktober 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> I hab meiner Frau ein Cube Stereo 160 in Small aufgebaut! Sie ist 158 cm und es passt ihr super, vor allem auch die Überstandshöhe!



Das sieht auf dem Foto alles tatsächlich sehr "bodennah" aus. 
Was heißt "aufgebaut"? Quasi complete custom?


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann das ladyspirt in xs (baujahr weiss ich nicht mehr genau) empfehlen. Hier im 26'' aufbau (tretlager ist aber relativ tief, was vor- und nachteile hat)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Oktober 2019)

Wie wäre es mit einem giant Trance?
Das ist mit 70cm Überstand angegeben.








						Trance 1 (2020) |  Trail Bike | Giant Bicycles DE
					

Je größer die Herausforderung, desto mehr ist das Trance in seinem Element. Sein Rahmen ist aus leichtem aber super stabilem ALUXX-SL-Aluminium gefertigt. Sein überarbeiteter Maestro-Hinterbau nutzt nun die „Trunnion“-D...




					www.giant-bicycles.com
				



Problem ist halt nur, dass es kein gerades Sitzrohr hat  wegen der versenkbaren Sattelstütze ? 

Gerades Sitzrohr mit etwas mehr überstand wäre ein Last Clay https://www.last-bikes-shop.com/epa...ath=/Shops/62262325/Categories/CLAY#Geometrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToBr79 (30. Oktober 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem giant Trance?
> Das ist mit 70cm Überstand angegeben.



Hatte ich mir angeschaut und werden wir mal versuchen, ne Probefahrt (bzw. erstmal Probesitz/Stand) zu machen. Wobei Überstand 701mm bei 700mm SL schon grenzwertig sein könnte. Ich kenne meine Frau und in schwierigem Gelände ist da recht fix ne Blockade im Kopf, wenn gar keine Sicherheiten da sind. Ich merk das auch bei mir, wenn ich z.B. vor ner Steilabfahrt oder ein paar Stufen stehe, ist erstmal ein ungutes Gefühl da. Sobald ich den Sattel runter mache und merke, dass ich immer die Möglichkeit habe mich abzustützen oder gar vom Bike wegzukommen, geh ich die Challenge an. Aktuell fährt sie das Carver Strict 120 W - 27,5" und es gibt einige Passagen, die sie nicht probiert, weil der Abstand zum Oberrohr grenzwertig ist. Und wir fahren maximal verblockte S1 Trails ohne Sprünge.



> Gerades Sitzrohr mit etwas mehr überstand wäre ein Last Clay https://www.last-bikes-shop.com/epa...ath=/Shops/62262325/Categories/CLAY#Geometrie



Find ich als Rahmen nur in M und bei 1599€ neu wirds mit dem Budget knapp, außer man findet den gebraucht und baut custom auf. Das trau ich mir selber aber nicht zu.


----------



## Martina H. (30. Oktober 2019)

... wenn man ein Giant online bestellt, wird es zum Händler vor Ort geliefert und man hat ein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht...


----------



## Wendeline (30. Oktober 2019)

Das Trance in S fahre ich auch. Bin 1,63 mit ca. 74 cm Schrittlänge und sehr zufrieden. 

Das Liv Intrigue gibt es auch in xs (Frauenvariante vom Trance) mit 69 cm Überstandshöhe. Im Liv-Shop zwar derzeit nicht lieferbar, aber vielleicht anderswo zu bekommen Liv Intrigue


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Oktober 2019)

ToBr79 schrieb:


> Das sieht auf dem Foto alles tatsächlich sehr "bodennah" aus.
> Was heißt "aufgebaut"? Quasi complete custom?


Rahmen gekauft (wird einem tw nachgeschmissen) und selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## Skydive93 (30. Oktober 2019)

freundin fährt ein spectral wmn xs mit 1.52. passt wie angegossen und im schritt ist noch luft


----------



## scratch_a (30. Oktober 2019)

ToBr79 schrieb:


> ...
> Habt ihr noch Ideen? ...



LAST Clay in S (https://www.last-bikes-shop.com/epa...iewObjectPath=/Shops/62262325/Categories/CLAY)
"Wir empfehlen Rahmengröße S für Fahrer von 154 cm bis 166 cm" ...und ja, das Rad ist sehr klein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Oktober 2019)

Oder im Bikemarkt mal durchschauen.
Ich (1,62m groß) z.B. hätt grad zufällig ein Stupjumper als Komplettbike abzugeben und ein SX Trail als Rahmenset mit etwas Zubehör...


----------



## Janidi (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mich nun entschieden mein geliebtes Cube Sting 140mm zu verkaufen.
Größe S (15 Zoll), komplett XT ausgestattet, absenkbare Sattelstütze
Der Antrieb ist allerdings noch 3x10, ein Umbau auf 12fach würde sich sicher lohnen
Neu gekauft im Jahr 2016.

Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## ToBr79 (31. Oktober 2019)

ToBr79 schrieb:


> Auf der Liste stehen derzeit:
> 
> Conway WME 227



Das Conway scheidet leider definitiv aus, Antwort vom Support: 





> Die Überstandshöhe beträgt 740mm


----------



## BittersweetBR (1. November 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> LAST Clay in S (https://www.last-bikes-shop.com/epages/62262325.sf/de_DE/?ViewObjectPath=/Shops/62262325/Categories/CLAY)
> "Wir empfehlen Rahmengröße S für Fahrer von 154 cm bis 166 cm" ...und ja, das Rad ist sehr klein



Ich bin 1,55m und bin das Bike zur Probe gefahren. Ebenfalls bin ich das Propain Tyee gefahren. 
Bei beiden Bikes wurde mir von den Herstellern selbst abgeraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2019)

BittersweetBR schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,55m und bin das Bike zur Probe gefahren. Ebenfalls bin ich das Propain Tyee gefahren.
> Bei beiden Bikes wurde mir von den Herstellern selbst abgeraten.



Ja, durchaus möglich, wenn es sich um kompetente Händler handelt 

Ob einem ein Rad passt oder nicht, kommt ja noch auch viele andere Faktoren an. @WarriorPrincess fährt mit ihren 1,62m ein Coal in M, das S war ihr zu klein. Die Frau von @ToBr79 ist ja mit 1,59m auch 4cm größer als du und nur 3cm kleiner als @WarriorPrincess, von dem her kann man keine pauschale Antwort geben, ob es passt oder nicht. Muss man eben testen. Er hatte ja nur nach weiteren Ideen gefragt  .
Fehlt es letztendlich "nur" etwas an der Überstandshöhe, kann man bei aktuellen 27,5"-Rädern ja evtl. noch auf 26" umsteigen und nochmal etwas rausholen.


----------



## BittersweetBR (1. November 2019)

@scratch_a : Wollte auch nur meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Es war auf keinen Fall als Kritik gedacht  Leider ist es meist sooo schwer diese kleinen Bikes zur Probefahrt zu bekommen.


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2019)

ToBr79 schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch Ideen? Ein Jugendbike in 24" wäre auch noch ne Idee, aber die sind ja eher für 45kg-Flöhe gemacht....



Vielleicht ist das ja passend:









						Youth Bike Joo 26, 1.999,90 €
					

Federgabel SN: HB1182058 Dämpfer SN: MC014078




					alutech-cycles.com


----------



## ToBr79 (1. November 2019)

Danke für die letzten Antworten und wenn mal keins dabei ist, dass passt auch nicht schlimm. Hilft ja vielleicht anderen kleinen Damen weiter.
Meine Frau ist halt mit ihrer sehr geringen Schrittlänge schon am extrem unteren Ende der Skala sozusagen. Mit 74 cm eröffnen sich direkt viel mehr Optionen als mit 70cm

@Aninaj danke, gibts irgendwo Infos über das maximale Fahrergewicht? Das ist bei Jugendrädern halt auch so ne Sache. Ich tendiere immer mehr zu nem custom Aufbau wie z. B. weiter oben gezeigt. Vorteil ist auch, dass man die Komponenten Stück für Stück kauft und das Bike quasi "finanziert" bzw man auch im Gebrauchtmarkt zuschlagen kann.


----------



## Martina H. (1. November 2019)

... ich bin mir sicher, dass, wenn Du bei Alutech anrufst, eine kompetente Antwort zum max. Fahrergewicht bekommen wirst 

Commencal hat auch ganz interessante Bikes für kleine Menschen...

... und nur noch mal eine generelle Frage: ein Fully MUSS es sein?


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2019)

@ToBr79 Wie Martina schon schreibt, ruf doch mal an, bei Alutech. Die beißen nicht  Ansonsten ist das Rad für die Kategorie 4 (Sprünge bis 120 cm, 40 km/h) ausgelegt. Da ihr beide erst anfangt, würde ich vermuten, dass deine Liebste diese Daten eh nicht so schnell erreicht, also genügend Rerserve da ist.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Frage von Martina an. Muss es ein Fully sein? Ein HT mit 130-140mm Federweg ist für den Anfang eigentlich eine ziemlich gute Sache. Man lernt die Technik gleich richtig und schleppt nicht unnötigen Federweg mit sich rum.


----------



## ToBr79 (1. November 2019)

Hardtails haben wir ja, zwar nix für Sprünge, aber um grundlegende Fahrtechniken zu lernen, reichts erstmal. Das nächste Bike soll dann aber auf jeden Fall ein Fully werden, ein HT wäre quasi eine Investition, die paar Monate später schon obsolet sein wird. Da wir beide ein neues (wie gesagt gebraucht geht auch, "neu" hier für Nachfolger der HT's) brauchen/wollen, wären das für zwei HT's zwischen 1600 und 2000€ und paar Monate später dann zwei Fullys für 3500-4500? Das macht keinen Sinn in meinen Augen.

Ich such hier quasi ne Orientierung, was ich mit dem Budget für meine Frau machen kann, da es halt schwierig ist, sich 2-3 Modelle rein nach Gefallen raus zu picken, Probe zu fahren und gut. Das Angebot bei 1,70 und 75er SL ist groß, bei 1,59, 70er SL und 75kg fahrfertig dann nur noch spärlich vorhanden, Probefahrt-Bikes noch schwieriger zu finden.

Das Bike von @rzOne20 aus Beitrag #914 kommt optisch auf dem Foto schon an das ran, was größentechnisch sinnvoll wäre. Gern ein paar Infos per PN oder hier im Thread, was da genau verbaut wurde. 

Bei Alutech werd ich mal anrufen.


----------



## rzOne20 (2. November 2019)

ToBr79 schrieb:


> Hardtails haben wir ja, zwar nix für Sprünge, aber um grundlegende Fahrtechniken zu lernen, reichts erstmal. Das nächste Bike soll dann aber auf jeden Fall ein Fully werden, ein HT wäre quasi eine Investition, die paar Monate später schon obsolet sein wird. Da wir beide ein neues (wie gesagt gebraucht geht auch, "neu" hier für Nachfolger der HT's) brauchen/wollen, wären das für zwei HT's zwischen 1600 und 2000€ und paar Monate später dann zwei Fullys für 3500-4500? Das macht keinen Sinn in meinen Augen.
> 
> Ich such hier quasi ne Orientierung, was ich mit dem Budget für meine Frau machen kann, da es halt schwierig ist, sich 2-3 Modelle rein nach Gefallen raus zu picken, Probe zu fahren und gut. Das Angebot bei 1,70 und 75er SL ist groß, bei 1,59, 70er SL und 75kg fahrfertig dann nur noch spärlich vorhanden, Probefahrt-Bikes noch schwieriger zu finden.
> 
> ...


Hmm war ein Selbstaufbau mit vielen Schnäppchen und Resten welche vorhanden waren.
Hier gibts eine Geschichte dazu:





						triple E Enduro // extrem leicht-extrem günstig-extrem Enduro
					

Entgegen dem Trend der immer schwerer und länger werdenden Enduros mache ich jetzt einen auf leicht und normal ! Hier soll über einen längeren Zeitraum extrem günstig ein extrem leichtes Enduro für meine extrem kleine aber beste Frau entstehen :love: Die Basis sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.... ...




					bikeboard.at


----------



## trailterror (2. November 2019)

Beim ladyspirit in xs gibts ordentlich schrittfreiheit...hat ein sitzrohr von 350, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, und oberrohr ist tief runtergezogen....











						Transition Bikes
					

Transition Bikes is a rider owned and operated mountain bike manufacturer from Bellingham Washington



					www.transitionbikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (2. November 2019)

ToBr79 schrieb:


> Hardtails haben wir ja, zwar nix für Sprünge, aber um grundlegende Fahrtechniken zu lernen, reichts erstmal. Das nächste Bike soll dann aber auf jeden Fall ein Fully werden, ein HT wäre quasi eine Investition, die paar Monate später schon obsolet sein wird. Da wir beide ein neues (wie gesagt gebraucht geht auch, "neu" hier für Nachfolger der HT's) brauchen/wollen, wären das für zwei HT's zwischen 1600 und 2000€ und paar Monate später dann zwei Fullys für 3500-4500? Das macht keinen Sinn in meinen Augen.
> 
> Ich such hier quasi ne Orientierung, was ich mit dem Budget für meine Frau machen kann, da es halt schwierig ist, sich 2-3 Modelle rein nach Gefallen raus zu picken, Probe zu fahren und gut. Das Angebot bei 1,70 und 75er SL ist groß, bei 1,59, 70er SL und 75kg fahrfertig dann nur noch spärlich vorhanden, Probefahrt-Bikes noch schwieriger zu finden.
> 
> ...








						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1582 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1582 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Haben wir auch und ist gleich klein


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Beim ladyspirit in xs gibts ordentlich schrittfreiheit...hat ein sitzrohr von 350, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, und oberrohr ist tief runtergezogen....



aber was heißt Sattelüberstand   775mm
hab ich noch nie gehört

aber man kann Probefahren mit Anmeldung


----------



## Rini81 (21. Dezember 2019)

Hau hier auch mal meine Frage raus ?

Hat einer hier vielleicht Erfahrung mit dem genannten Bikes im Bezug auf Gr S

* Trek Fuel EX 8
*Propain Tyee AM
*Santa Cruz 5010

Bin 164cm groß ca. 71cm SL und 59kg

Könnten die von der Größe passen und welches ihr bevorzugen würdet und warum? 

Danke schon mal im voraus für Feedback


----------



## Nuki (21. Dezember 2019)

Rini81 schrieb:


> * Trek Fuel EX 8
> *Propain Tyee AM
> *Santa Cruz 5010
> 
> Bin 164cm groß ca. 71cm SL und 59kg




Ich habe das Tyee in S bin 166 Groß Schrittlänge 78 ( langbeiner) und 56kg
und es passt super. Meine Gabel hat 170 Federweg, das Tyee AM hat denke ich weniger. So dass der Überstand dann auch geringer ausfallen dürfte.


----------



## Peeyt (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin ca 72-73cm SL, hatte ein Tyee XS, weil mir damals das S zu gross war. Hab jetzt ein 5010 in S und genügend Luft


----------



## Mausoline (22. Dezember 2019)

Uii  das Santa Cruz ist aber schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_on_Centurion (23. Dezember 2019)

Rini81 schrieb:


> *Propain Tyee AM
> 
> Bin 164cm groß ca. 71cm SL und 59kg


Ich hab das 2018er Tyee in S, 160cm / 74cm
Grundsätzlich passt das Tyee in S, wenn man das etwas laufruhigere Bike bevorzugt. Allerdings könnte es mit der SL Probleme geben, wenn man eine verstellbare Stütze will. Ich habe 175er Kurbeln und könnte die Stütze nur noch ca. 1cm nach unten schieben.  
Laut der Propain-Tabelle erlaubt die Bikeyoke die geringste SL mit 73,5.


----------



## AnneBonny (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo Mädels,
ich versuche es jetzt auch mal in diesem Thread (ich weiß, es gibt auch extra einen fürs Probefahren).

Ich will/ muss mir demnächst ein neues Fully kaufen. Aber so völlig blind mag ich das nur ungern tun.
Gibt's Bikerinnen, die im Raum Odenwald (Höchst - Darmstadt - Heidelberg) zufällig eines der foldenden Räder für eine kurze Probefahrt zu Verfügung stellen könnten?:

Propain Tyee AM AL 27,5" - Rahmengröße S
YT Jeffsy AL 27,5" - Rahmengröße S
Canyon Spectral Wmn AL 6.0 / CF 7.0 - Rahmengröße XS oder S
LAST Coal / Glen - Rahmengröße S
(Ich bin 164 cm - Schrittlänge 75,5 cm)


----------



## Skydive93 (2. Januar 2020)

AnneBonny schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ich versuche es jetzt auch mal in diesem Thread (ich weiß, es gibt auch extra einen fürs Probefahren).
> 
> Ich will/ muss mir demnächst ein neues Fully kaufen. Aber so völlig blind mag ich das nur ungern tun.
> ...


Bin mir ziemlich sicher das das spectral in XS nicht passt  das fährt meine Freundin mit 1.52 mit original sattelstütze 
für Testfahrt sind wir leider zu weit weg ...


----------



## scratch_a (2. Januar 2020)

AnneBonny schrieb:


> LAST Coal / Glen - Rahmengröße S



Das Glen gibt es erst ab Größe M und ist ein 29er, würde ich an deiner Stelle ausschließen. 
Meinst evtl. das Clay? Beim Coal/Clay könnte S schon zu klein sein. Das Coal in M von @WarriorPrincess ist allerdings etwas weit weg von dir zum testen.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Januar 2020)

AnneBonny schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ich versuche es jetzt auch mal in diesem Thread (ich weiß, es gibt auch extra einen fürs Probefahren).
> 
> Ich will/ muss mir demnächst ein neues Fully kaufen. Aber so völlig blind mag ich das nur ungern tun.
> ...



Ich kann dir das Last Clay in Rahmengröße M in Heidelberg anbieten (bin 167 mit 77er Schrittlänge). Das S ist recht klein geraten bei Last.


----------



## AnneBonny (2. Januar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das Last Clay in Rahmengröße M in Heidelberg anbieten (bin 167 mit 77er Schrittlänge). Das S ist recht klein geraten bei Last.


 Aninaj, das wäre super. Kannst du mir eine PN schicken?


----------



## AnneBonny (2. Januar 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das Glen gibt es erst ab Größe M und ist ein 29er, würde ich an deiner Stelle ausschließen.
> Meinst evtl. das Clay? Beim Coal/Clay könnte S schon zu klein sein. Das Coal in M von @WarriorPrincess ist allerdings etwas weit weg von dir zum testen.


Ja, ich meinte das Clay. 29" will ich tatsächlich nicht. Danke für den Hinweis!??


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Januar 2020)

@AnneBonny 

....ich hab das Canyon Spectral in Größe XS.
Jedoch noch das Modell aus dem Jahr 2016.
Komme aus dem Umkreis von Höchst


----------



## stuk (11. Januar 2020)

verkauft...….es war aber super und treu


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Februar 2020)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch noch etwas ausserhalb der norm zu bieten...










__





						Cross Country Bike: 280 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 1 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




grüsse mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (6. Februar 2020)

Gibt es zufällig jemand in München oder Umland jemanden mit einem Canyon Spectral oder wmn in Größe S zum Probesitzen? Am besten schon die aktuelle Version ab 2018


----------



## rzOne20 (16. März 2020)

Marin Wildcat Trail 5: https://www.marinbikes.com/de/bikes/20-wildcat-trail-5
Wow, echt gut in XS für kleine Menschen! Kurbel evtl in XS bissl zu lang, aber sonst schon sehr gutes P/L!






In XS schon eine ziemlich interessante Geo


----------



## Sylvia81 (28. März 2020)

Guten Morgen, 
ich suche nach einem MTB für mich. Ich bin 150 cm klein und habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 66 cm. Gern würde ich damit zur Arbeit fahren, ca 15 km pro Strecke und mit meinem Sohn durch den Wald. Bin da aber eher Anfänger. Da ich niemanden habe, der mir etwas Aufbauen bzw. zusammenstellen kann, müsste es ein Rad sein, was schon von Werk aus alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt. Mein Sohn hat ein Kania. Vielleicht wäre Pyro etwas? Es sollte auch für mich nicht so schwer sein.  

Danke für Eure Tipps


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (28. März 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich suche nach einem MTB für mich. Ich bin 150 cm klein und habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 66 cm. Gern würde ich damit zur Arbeit fahren, ca 15 km pro Strecke und mit meinem Sohn durch den Wald. Bin da aber eher Anfänger. Da ich niemanden habe, der mir etwas Aufbauen bzw. zusammenstellen kann, müsste es ein Rad sein, was schon von Werk aus alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt. Mein Sohn hat ein Kania. Vielleicht wäre Pyro etwas? Es sollte auch für mich nicht so schwer sein.
> 
> Danke für Eure Tipps



nach unserer Erfahrung würde ich dir die Firma V Pace empfehlen, haben bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Rädern gemacht.

Ich bin auch eher klein mit 153cm, aber ich komme perfekt mit dem Moritz zurecht









						MAX275 TRAIL Kinder Mountainbike
					

+++ Die Pre-Order für eine Auslieferung ab April 2023 +++ Ein sportliches und leichtes Kinder-Mountainbike auf dem 29er Prinzip, für Kids ab…




					www.vpace.de
				












						MORITZ275 Kinder Enduro
					

Ein agiles und leichtes Kinder Enduro auf dem 29er Prinzip, für Kids ab ca. 1,40 m. Mit FOX Performance 34 Gabel mit 140 mm Federweg, GX Eagle…




					www.vpace.de


----------



## Sylvia81 (28. März 2020)

o0YuckFou0o schrieb:


> nach unserer Erfahrung würde ich dir die Firma V Pace empfehlen, haben bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Rädern gemacht.
> 
> Ich bin auch eher klein mit 153cm, aber ich komme perfekt mit dem Moritz zurecht
> 
> ...





Danke, das schaut gut aus. 
Muss man das: *Die Unterschiede zum MAX275:* NX Schaltung statt GX, 120mm Federweg statt 100mm, breiterer Lenker & kürzerer Vorbau, Dropper Stütze statt normale Stütze, haben? Worin sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (28. März 2020)

die Unterschiede liegen beim Einsatzberreich, die Trail Edition ist etwas mehr zum Spaß haben, vermittelt aber dank des kürzeren Vorbaus und dem breiten Lenker auch mehr Sicherheit.

das normale max 27,5 ist ein klassisches CrossCountry Rad

Das plus an Fahrkontrolle und Spaß wäre mir den kleinen Aufpreis auf jeden Fall wert

was aber beide Räder gemeinsam haben, ist ein gutes Konzept wo du nicht mehr groß was ändern musst damit das Rad gut funktioniert


----------



## Aninaj (28. März 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Danke, das schaut gut aus.
> Muss man das: *Die Unterschiede zum MAX275:* NX Schaltung statt GX, 120mm Federweg statt 100mm, breiterer Lenker & kürzerer Vorbau, Dropper Stütze statt normale Stütze, haben? Worin sind die Unterschiede?



Von deinem Anforderungsprofil (Weg zur Arbeit und mal durch den Wald - ich nehme an breite Forstwege) wäre das Max275 vermutlich völlig ausreichend. Vielleicht sogar passender, da das Rad etwas mehr auf Vortrieb abgestimmt ist. Während das Max275Trail eher für Trails (schmale Wege eher bergab) ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Sylvia81 (28. März 2020)

Wie schaut das mit dem Max29 aus? Würde das auch passen?


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (28. März 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Wie schaut das mit dem Max29 aus? Würde das auch passen?



mit 66 cm innenbein würde ich kein 29 nehmen, das Rad ist selbst mit einer wirklich kleinen Geometrie zu groß und wird sich sperrig fahren lassen

sicher, irgendwie kommst du schon auf das Rad und kannst damit auch fahren, aber es wird definitiv nicht gut fahren
Vpace gibt das Rad auch erst ab 1,50 an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvia81 (28. März 2020)

o0YuckFou0o schrieb:


> mit 66 cm innenbein würde ich kein 29 nehmen, das Rad ist selbst mit einer wirklich kleinen Geometrie zu groß und wird sich sperrig fahren lassen
> 
> sicher, irgendwie kommst du schon auf das Rad und kannst damit auch fahren, aber es wird definitiv nicht gut fahren
> Vpace gibt das Rad auch erst ab 1,50 an


Ja, da bin ich an der Grenze ?


----------



## Aninaj (28. März 2020)

Das Rad wird mit 27,5" auch etwas leichter sein, als das Gleiche in 29". Ist ja weniger Material. Und 29" ist schon echt riesig. Ich sage immer so ab 1,75 paßt das von den Proportionen dann auch. Ab 1,65 geht's sicher auch noch. Darunter sehen diese winzigen Rahmen mit den riesigen Rädern dann schon eher skuril aus.


----------



## Sylvia81 (28. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das Rad wird mit 27,5" auch etwas leichter sein, als das Gleiche in 29". Ist ja weniger Material. Und 29" ist schon echt riesig. Ich sage immer so ab 1,75 paßt das von den Proportionen dann auch. Ab 1,65 geht's sicher auch noch. Darunter sehen diese winzigen Rahmen mit den riesigen Rädern dann schon eher skuril aus.


Das stimmt. Ich dachte nur, dass ich mit den größeren Rädern schneller bin. Jetzt hab ich noch eine andere Meinung bekommen. Dieser meinte, dass für mich eher ein Trekkingrad  infrage kommen sollte. Nun bin ich doch etwas verwirrt ?‍♀️?


----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2020)

ja, das mag sein. Allerdings willst Du ja auch "mitmeinemSohndurchdenWald" - wenn Ihr wirklich zusammen fahren wollt und gemeinsam Spass (und Dir das wichtig ist) haben wollt: lass das mit dem Trekkingrad, lass das mit dem CC-Racer, nimm die Trailvariante - dann klappt das auch mit dem Spass 

Zum Thema 29er: stell Dich doch mal über ein 29er Laufrad - da wirst Du sehen, dass Du mit Deiner Schrittlänge schon an die Grenze stösst, je nach Reifen hast Du dann Durchmesser > Schrittlänge und dass ist bei einem MTB, das entsprechend genutzt wird keine gute Idee.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. März 2020)

Bei der winzigen Rahmengröße sieht das 27,5er doch eh schon wie ein 29er aus


----------



## Sylvia81 (28. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> CC-Racer, nimm die Trailvariante -


Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvia81 (28. März 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1004064
> Bei der winzigen Rahmengröße sieht das 27,5er doch eh schon wie ein 29er aus


Das gefällt mir wirklich super


----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit?






o0YuckFou0o schrieb:


> die Unterschiede liegen beim Einsatzberreich, die Trail Edition ist etwas mehr zum Spaß haben, vermittelt aber dank des kürzeren Vorbaus und dem breiten Lenker auch mehr Sicherheit.
> 
> das normale max 27,5 ist ein klassisches CrossCountry Rad
> 
> ...



Der, durch die längere Gabel bedingte, flachere Lenkwinkel, sowie der breitere Lenker vermitteln Dir eine grössere Sicherheit beim Bergabfahren - das kann gerade Anfängern helfen und den Spass beim Befahren von Trails erheblich steigern


----------



## Sylvia81 (28. März 2020)

Danke. Dann schau ich mal, wann die wieder lieferbar sind.  Tolles Forum hier ?


----------



## Ariane1971 (29. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem XS MTB. Ich habe gestern  ein Simplon Razorblade XS gestestet. Leider immer noch zu groß. Habt meine Schrittinnenlänge ist 66cm bei einer Größe von 150 cm. Ich möchte zwischen 2000 und  3000 Euro ausgeben. Ich könnte mir das specialized rhyme fsr comp carbon 650b vorstellen. Habt weitere ihr Ideen oder Vorschläge für mich?


----------



## Martina H. (29. März 2020)

ääääh- liest Du ab hier:



Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich suche nach einem MTB für mich. *Ich bin 150 cm klein und habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 66 cm. *Gern würde ich damit zur Arbeit fahren, ca 15 km pro Strecke und mit meinem Sohn durch den Wald. Bin da aber eher Anfänger. Da ich niemanden habe, der mir etwas Aufbauen bzw. zusammenstellen kann, müsste es ein Rad sein, was schon von Werk aus alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt. Mein Sohn hat ein Kania. Vielleicht wäre Pyro etwas? Es sollte auch für mich nicht so schwer sein.
> 
> Danke für Eure Tipps


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (29. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ääääh- liest Du ab hier:





Ariane1971 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem XS MTB. Ich habe gestern  ein Simplon Razorblade XS gestestet. Leider immer noch zu groß. Habt meine Schrittinnenlänge ist 66cm bei einer Größe von 150 cm. Ich möchte zwischen 2000 und  3000 Euro ausgeben. Ich könnte mir das specialized rhyme fsr comp carbon 650b vorstellen. Habt weitere ihr Ideen oder Vorschläge für mich?



wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, Vpace Moritz 27,5









						MORITZ275 Kinder Enduro
					

Ein agiles und leichtes Kinder Enduro auf dem 29er Prinzip, für Kids ab ca. 1,40 m. Mit FOX Performance 34 Gabel mit 140 mm Federweg, GX Eagle…




					www.vpace.de
				




alternative wäre ein YT






						JEFFSY PRIMUS JP 26
					

Als All-Mountain-Bike klettert das JEFFSY PRIMUS JP 26 ausgezeichnet, wobei sein Fokus YT typisch auf einer aggressiven Downhill-Performance liegt. Mit dem robusten Alu-Rahmen und 140 mm Federweg vorne ist es das ideale Bike für Rider...




					www.yt-industries.com
				




vor allem das Vpace ist sehr gut für Leute um die 1.50 - 1.55

YT wenn du häufiger im Park fahren willst


----------



## petrol (29. März 2020)

Ariane1971 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem XS MTB. Ich habe gestern  ein Simplon Razorblade XS gestestet. Leider immer noch zu groß. Habt meine Schrittinnenlänge ist 66cm bei einer Größe von 150 cm. Ich möchte zwischen 2000 und  3000 Euro ausgeben. Ich könnte mir das specialized rhyme fsr comp carbon 650b vorstellen. Habt weitere ihr Ideen oder Vorschläge für mich?


Das Rhyme ist top. Aber gibt es das überhaupt noch?


----------



## Sylvia81 (31. März 2020)

Was haltet ihr davon?






						Zyankali 29 Zoll Alu Mountainbike
					

Das Zyankali 29 ist unser MTB-Allrounder, ob mit Kette, Riemen oder gar Getriebenabe. Seit Jahren wird es mit Bestnoten von den Fachmagazinen ausgezeichnet.




					www.poison-bikes.de
				








__





						MS 927 – pearl black / gray matt – 02876340
					






					conway-bikes.de


----------



## Skydive93 (31. März 2020)

ich werfe wie üblich noch das canyon spectral oder grand canyon in den ring.
Nur aus dem grund, da es dort wirklich kleine größen gibt.








						Grand Canyon WMN AL SL 7.0
					

Frauenspezifische Geometrie und Ausstattung, mehr Sicherheit dank geringerer Überstandshöhe: Das Grand Canyon WMN AL SL 7.0 ist dein sportlicher Partner auf Tour und auf dem Trail, ohne auch nur ansatzweise auf seine betonte Sportlichkeit zu verzichten.




					www.canyon.com


----------



## Sylvia81 (1. April 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> ich werfe wie üblich noch das canyon spectral oder grand canyon in den ring.
> Nur aus dem grund, da es dort wirklich kleine größen gibt.
> 
> 
> ...



Sind da 29er Räder drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (1. April 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Sind da 29er Räder drauf?



Erst ab Größe M, darunter 27,5".
Denk dran, das sieht bei Schrittlänge 66-70 cm *ungefähr* so aus in Gr. S und darunter:







Quelle: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1318939-canyon-grand-canyon-al-6-9-27-5

Für Dich wäre wahrscheinlich 2XS sinnvoll. Das Canyon hat trotzdem Standardkomponenten (recht breiter Lenker, 170 mm-Kurbel), da würde mir das Kinder-Vpace besser gefallen.


----------



## Sylvia81 (1. April 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Erst ab Größe M, darunter 27,5".
> Denk dran, das sieht bei Schrittlänge 66-70 cm *ungefähr* so aus in Gr. S und darunter:
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, genau 2xs müsste passen. Schwanke noch da mir das Poison Zyankali auch gut gefällt. Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## bobons (1. April 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Schwanke noch da mir das Poison Zyankali auch gut gefällt. Was meinst du dazu?



Dass es schmerzhaft werden könnte. Das ist nicht nur zu lang, auch die Überstandshöhe wird bei der kleinsten Rahmenhöhe (42 cm) bei ca. 73 cm liegen - das sind auch mit Schuhen ca. 4 cm *mehr* als Deine Schritthöhe, wenn Du über dem Rad stehst. Kann man vielleicht beim Rennrad machen, aber beim MTB ist das ein NoGo. 
Die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten können das Rad sehr teuer werden lassen.

Ich finde bisher Vpace und Canyon am vielversprechendsten.


----------



## Sylvia81 (1. April 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Dass es schmerzhaft werden könnte. Das ist nicht nur zu lang, auch die Überstandshöhe wird bei der kleinsten Rahmenhöhe (42 cm) bei ca. 73 cm liegen - das sind auch mit Schuhen ca. 4 cm *mehr* als Deine Schritthöhe, wenn Du über dem Rad stehst. Kann man vielleicht beim Rennrad machen, aber beim MTB ist das ein NoGo.
> Die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten können das Rad sehr teuer werden lassen.
> 
> Ich finde bisher Vpace und Canyon am vielversprechendsten.



Auch bei dem 275? Oh man, das ist ne schwere Geburt


----------



## Sylvia81 (1. April 2020)

Wäre es möglich bei dem vpace eine 2er oder 3er Kettenblatt einzubauen? Das wäre doch dann optimal für meine Bedürfnisse ?


----------



## Sylvia81 (1. April 2020)

?


----------



## bobons (1. April 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich bei dem vpace eine 2er oder 3er Kettenblatt einzubauen? Das wäre doch dann optimal für meine Bedürfnisse ?



Nein, das 29er ist für 1-fach Antriebe optimiert. Aber Du kannst für 100 Euro auf eine GX 12-fach mit 10-50er Kassette und für weitere 20 Euro auf ein 32er Kettenblatt aufrüsten - das reicht für alle Fälle am MTB. Wenn Du sowieso nicht so steile Anstiege hast, bleibst Du bei der Standard GX 11-fach Schaltung mit 10-42er Kassette. Ein 29er Rad mit unter 10 kg, hochwertigen Anbauteilen und guter Geometrie für Dich für 1550 Euro finde ich sehr attraktiv. Die Überstandshöhe ist aber auch hier sehr knapp mit 71 cm!
Da würde ich eher auf das MAX275 Trail schielen und es mit einer 160 mm-Kurbel anfragen, aber das ist wohl erst wieder ab Juli lieferbar.

Wenn es weniger kosten soll, ist das Canyon WMN SL 7.0 auch top für 1100 Euro, aber eben auch 3 kg schwerer. Auch da brauchst Du keine 3x9-Schaltung, die GX 12-fach reicht für alles. Bietet Dein Arbeitgeber zufällig ein JobRad-Leasing an?


----------



## Sylvia81 (1. April 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Nein, das 29er ist für 1-fach Antriebe optimiert. Aber Du kannst für 100 Euro auf eine GX 12-fach mit 10-50er Kassette und für weitere 20 Euro auf ein 32er Kettenblatt aufrüsten - das reicht für alle Fälle am MTB. Wenn Du sowieso nicht so steile Anstiege hast, bleibst Du bei der Standard GX 11-fach Schaltung mit 10-42er Kassette. Ein 29er Rad mit unter 10 kg, hochwertigen Anbauteilen und guter Geometrie für Dich für 1550 Euro finde ich sehr attraktiv. Die Überstandshöhe ist aber auch hier sehr knapp mit 71 cm!
> Da würde ich eher auf das MAX275 Trail schielen und es mit einer 160 mm-Kurbel anfragen, aber das ist wohl erst wieder ab Juli lieferbar.
> 
> Wenn es weniger kosten soll, ist das Canyon WMN SL 7.0 auch top für 1100 Euro, aber eben auch 3 kg schwerer. Auch da brauchst Du keine 3x9-Schaltung, die GX 12-fach reicht für alles. Bietet Dein Arbeitgeber zufällig ein JobRad-Leasing an?



Ich rede vom Max275. Kein 29er

Bin im öffentlichen Dienst, da gibt es kein JobRad.


----------



## rzOne20 (1. April 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Max275. Kein 29er
> 
> Bin im öffentlichen Dienst, da gibt es kein JobRad.


Nimm das Marin Wildcat Trail 5 in XS: https://www.marinbikes.com/de/bikes/20-wildcat-trail-5 da hättest nur 630 mm Überstandshöhe und eine super Geo für kleine Leute bei sehr geringen Investitonskosten. Wenn du unbedingt vorne auch Schalten willst (was wie die anderen schon bemerkt haben auch meiner Meinung nach sinnlos ist) kannst ja das Trail 3 nehmen. Da ist aber der Rest der Ausstattung auch nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (1. April 2020)

nimm dir bitte kein 3 oder 2fach. 1x selbst mit nx eagle reicht.

ich würd aufs wmn 7 gehen. brauchbare luftgabel. brauchbare schaltung. brauchbare bremsen. und die Laufräder hatte meine freundin auch mal die waren nicht verkehrt.  und überstandshöhe müsste auch passen.


----------



## Sylvia81 (2. April 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> nimm dir bitte kein 3 oder 2fach. 1x selbst mit nx eagle reicht.
> 
> ich würd aufs wmn 7 gehen. brauchbare luftgabel. brauchbare schaltung. brauchbare bremsen. und die Laufräder hatte meine freundin auch mal die waren nicht verkehrt.  und überstandshöhe müsste auch passen.


Das Gewicht hält mich ab. Es ist ziemlich schwer im Vergleich zum vpace


----------



## Skydive93 (2. April 2020)

steht irgendwo welche rahmengröße gemessen wird?


----------



## Sylvia81 (5. April 2020)

Guten Morgen,
wäre das eine Alternative? 






						B.14 – Pyro Bikes
					






					pyrobikes.de
				




LG Sylvia


----------



## Sylvia81 (9. April 2020)

Vpace Max 275 Trail ist geordert ?





o0YuckFou0o schrieb:


> die Unterschiede liegen beim Einsatzberreich, die Trail Edition ist etwas mehr zum Spaß haben, vermittelt aber dank des kürzeren Vorbaus und dem breiten Lenker auch mehr Sicherheit.
> 
> das normale max 27,5 ist ein klassisches CrossCountry Rad
> 
> ...


Vpace Max 275 Trail ist geordert ?


----------



## Martina H. (9. April 2020)

- berichte mal wie es sich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvia81 (9. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - berichte mal wie es sich fährt


Muss leider bis Juli warten ?


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (11. April 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Muss leider bis Juli warten ?



Aber es lohnt sich zu warten, ich bin mit meinem Moritz 27,5 super happy


----------



## 2gether (9. Mai 2020)

*- Verkauft - *
Nachdem meine Tochter 1 Jahr lang kein Interesse mehr am MTB fahren hatte, musste ich jetzt feststellen, dass sie so gewachsen ist, dass ihr Rad nicht mehr passt.
Deshalb biete ich es hier an.
Es ist ein Ghost Lanao FS 5 AL, 27,5", Größe XS (145 - 160 cm), 130 mm v+h, Fox Float Performance Dämpfer, 2 x 11 Shimano XT
Die Federung lässt sich super auf ein niedriges Körpergewicht einstellen und das Rad fährt toll.
Technisch einwandfrei.
Bei Interesse einfach eine PN schicken.
VG
Frauke


----------



## krete (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich optimiere meine Fuhrpark und mag mein kleines Tourenfully verkaufen. Der Preis ist verhandelbar ?

Gruß
Kathrin





__





						Cross Country Bike: 230 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 230 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## bmxgirl92 (26. Mai 2020)

__





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1492 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1492 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Habe mein Pinion MTB Fully in gute Hände anzugeben.
Bei Intresse schriebt mir gerne


----------



## bad_fox (3. Juni 2020)

Ist das ein gutes Angebot? https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
Eine gute Freundin von mir (162cm) sucht gerade nach einem trail/enduro Bike um €1000


----------



## Skydive93 (3. Juni 2020)

täuscht das oder ist das vorderrad kleiner?? wenn ja, wsrum?


----------



## henkin (3. Juni 2020)

bad_fox schrieb:


> Ist das ein gutes Angebot?


finger weg! das ist ein oldtimer, gefühlt aus dem letzten jahrtausend! und wiegt bestimmt über 17kg.


----------



## Allak (5. Juni 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail für meine Freundin. Die Auswahl ist auf das Grand Canyon AL SL 7.0 gefallen.

Da Canyon derzeit Lieferprobleme hat, steht lediglich das Bike in Größe XS zur Verfügung. Dies wird laut Canyon Rechner auch empfohlen. Hier konnte ich eines der letzten Bikes bestellen, würde jedoch stornieren falls es zu klein ist.

Da ich mich bei den Geos nicht wirklich auskenne, brauche ich eure Hilfe. Sie ist Einsteiger und hat bisher wenig/keine MTB Erfahrung. Am Anfang werden wir wohl eher Touren auf Waldautobahnen fahren und dann schauen, wo es sich hinentwickelt. 

Maße der Freundin:

Körpergröße: 162
Innenbeinlänge: 76


Link zu den Geometriedaten: https://www.canyon.com/de-de/mounta...l-7.0/2461.html#detailed-geometry-section-tab

Meint ihr Größe XS wird passen, oder sollten wir doch eher auf ein verfügbares S-Modell warten?


----------



## Jedem (5. Juni 2020)

Kennt jemand eine gute Adresse, wo man ein Ibis Mojo HD5 zu einem guten Kurs bekommt?
Das Rad hat ein wirklich taugliche Geometrie für kleine Menschen, aber ist leider so unglaublich teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (5. Juni 2020)

Allak schrieb:


> Meint ihr Größe XS wird passen, oder sollten wir doch eher auf ein verfügbares S-Modell warten?



Mit der Körpergröße und SL wartetest du besser auf Größe S.


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juni 2020)

Allak schrieb:


> Meint ihr Größe XS wird passen, oder sollten wir doch eher auf ein verfügbares S-Modell warten?



Ich (167,77) fahre bei Canyon M Rahmen, daher würde ich sagen, XS ist zu klein.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Juni 2020)

Ich bin auch für S   
Vor allem, da das Rad nicht besonders lang ist.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (6. Juni 2020)

+1 für S


----------



## Allak (9. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. Ich habe das XS Bike nun storniert und warte bis S verfügbar ist.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch das Grand Canyon 8.0 (Männerversion) in XS im Blick. Meint ihr die Mehrkosten von 200€ wären es wert? Der Hauptunterscheid ist ein Dropperpost und eine Fox 34 Rythm statt der RS Judy Silver.

Die Rahmengröße scheint sehr ähnlich zu sein zum Grand Canyon WMN Modell in S.









						Grand Canyon AL SL 8.0
					

Das Grand Canyon AL SL 8.0 ist dein „Do it all“-Hardtail! Dank neuer Geometrie gutmütig auf Tour, mit 120 mm an der Front aber gleichwohl Trail-hungrig – entscheide dich immer wieder neu!




					www.canyon.com
				











						Grand Canyon WMN AL SL 7.0
					

Frauenspezifische Geometrie und Ausstattung, mehr Sicherheit dank geringerer Überstandshöhe: Das Grand Canyon WMN AL SL 7.0 ist dein sportlicher Partner auf Tour und auf dem Trail, ohne auch nur ansatzweise auf seine betonte Sportlichkeit zu verzichten.




					www.canyon.com
				




Habt ihr in dem Preisbereich noch alternativen, welche ich mir dringend ansehen sollte?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. Juni 2020)

Aloha,

für eine Freundin (1,52m; 70cm SL) suche ich einen Hardtail Rahmen, vermutlich XS, 14" oder ähnliches. Vom alten Rad (MJ 2015) sollte möglichst alles umbaubar sein, d.h.:
Gabel 120mm tapered
HR-Nabe 142x12
Kurbel non-Boost, am liebsten BSA
27,5"
Sattelstütze 30,9 (31,6 wäre egal)
Disc only
...

Im Auge habe ich momentan gerade mal das
Cotic Soul 275
O-O 45650b 14"

Wenn ihr was passendes habt, gerne anbieten - oder einen Rahmen wisst den ich gebraucht suchen könnte - immer her damit!

Danke und Grüßle Andi


----------



## Sylvia81 (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich möchte kurz berichten: Zur Erinnerung ich bin 150 cm klein und habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 66 cm. Auf Eure Empfehlung und durch super Kaufberatung bei VPace habe ich ein Max275 Trail bestellt und endlich erhalten. Ich muss sagen, dass ich noch nie auf so einem tollen Bike gefahren bin. Ich bin mehr als begeistert und fahre nun täglich (wenn das Wetter es zulässt) ca. 30 km zur Arbeit damit. Ich bin froh mich gegen ein 29er entschieden zu haben. Auch leichte Trails bin ich schon gefahren und das Handling ist einfach toll. Ganz lieben Dank noch an diese Gruppes Forum.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Juli 2020)

... na, dann hat sich das Warten doch gelohnt  und noch ganz viel Spass damit


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich verkaufe meinen Bird Aeris 120 LT Rahmen.







27,5"
Größe S
130mm Federweg
Farbe grau mit weißen Decals (lackiert)
März 2019 gekauft
inkl. Dämpfer RockShox Deluxe RT3
normale Gebrauchsspuren
38cm Sitzrohr
70cm Überstandshöhe
Flaschenhalter mit mindestens 700ml Flasche möglich
eher progressive Geometrie und geht dementsprechend sehr gut vorwärts und den Berg hoch   Ich würde es als Trailbike einstufen.

Ich bin das Bike mit 1,70m und 77er Schrittlänge (185er Bikeyoke Revive) gefahren, bei 60mm Vorbau allerdings mit 12°Backsweep Lenker.

Würde mich freuen wenn der Rahmen einen weiteren kurzbeinigen Menschen glücklich machen kann 







Edit:
Rahmen ist verkauft   
Und so wies aussieht bleibts in der Forumsfamilie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (16. Oktober 2020)

Dann schließe ich mich hier mal an. Ich gebe meinen Alutech Teibun 2.0 Rahmen in Gr. S ab. Für alle auf der Suche nach etwas mehr Federweg.





Daten:

Rahmen mit Dämpfer & Huber Bushings
LR: 27,5"
Größe S
156mm Federweg (für vorn 160mm ausgelegt)
Farbe: Metallicblau mit grünen Decals (können entfernt werden und vielleicht kann man bei Alutech auch noch einen neuen Satz in Wunschfarbe bestellen)
als Komplettrad im Nov 2016 gekauft
Rahmen ist in gutem Zustand, lediglich auf der Sitzstrebe gibt es ein paar größere Lackaplatzer
mit Schrittlänge 77cm konnte ich eine 185er BikeYoke fahren




Bei Interesse einfach per PN melden.


----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2020)

Hallo, meine Damen!

Ich möchte ein Hardtail kaufen, da mir mein On One Winterrad  in 2018 gestohlen  wurde undch merke, ich fahre einfach weniger, da ich mein Fully nicht immer durch den ganzen Treppenhaus schleppen möchten...

Hat jemand was für mich? Darf nicht zu teuer sein, da mein Hardtail draussen wohnen muss.

XS oder WS S






						Cross Country Bike: 318 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 318 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



War auch in XS verfügbar ist aber schon weg. (ich wollte verhandeln  ) war mir zu teuer aber hatte für meinen Zweck gereicht.

Hat jemand was? Gern per PN. Es kann auch sehr gebraucht sein - mir stören Kratzer etc nicht. Das Rad soll nicht zu schwer sein aber sonst ist Schönheit 2. oder 3. Stelle, weil das ein Winterbike für die Stadt und leicht Trails sein sollte...


----------



## ollo (3. Dezember 2020)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo, meine Damen!
> 
> Ich möchte ein Hardtail kaufen, da mir mein On One Winterrad  in 2018 gestohlen  wurde undch merke, ich fahre einfach weniger, da ich mein Fully nicht immer durch den ganzen Treppenhaus schleppen möchten...
> 
> ...


bin gerade für unseren Junior am suchen und bei Canyon hängen geblieben, vielleicht passt das für Dich..... auch preislich  gerad erst gesehen die liefern erst 2021 
Grand Canyon 5 | CANYON DE

hier ist etwas im Bikemarkt 
Canyon Yellowstone | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Dezember 2020)

ÜBERSTANDSHÖHE730 MM
Wohl sehr knapp für mich 

Liv Tempt ist 66,55 ist aber in XS überall ausverkauft. Hätte auch SLX..


----------



## ollo (4. Dezember 2020)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ÜBERSTANDSHÖHE730 MM
> Wohl sehr knapp für mich
> 
> Liv Tempt ist 66,55 ist aber in XS überall ausverkauft. Hätte auch SLX..


hiazack und das bei xs, da braucht es Plateaubikeschuhe aber wer will das schon 😔und Young Hero in 2xs hat 670 

hier vielleicht das Liv
Liv Tempt 3+ 2021 27,5 Zoll günstig kaufen | Fahrrad XXL (fahrrad-xxl.de)
Liv Tempt 3 XS Lightblue / Deepocean - mb-rad-sport (mb-rad-sport.de)
Liv Tempt 1 XS Greydawn / Charcoalgrey Matt - Radmarkt Weimar


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Dezember 2020)

Hi, wollte mal das Bike meines Sohnes vorstellen. Ein leichtes Trail Hardtail auf Basis eines VPACE CTRAIL in S mit komplett 9,9kg. Er ist 1,55. Die Stütze hat übrigens 150mm Drop, die Kurbel ist eine 165mm. Gabel 120mm. Ich hatte den Rahmen selbst mal und fand ihn auch toll. 

Vielleicht kommt das ja auch für eine kleine Frau in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2020)

Das CTrail ist sehr fein, finde ich auch 
(Ich hab mir auf Basis eines CTrail Ramens ein Monstergravel gebaut)

Leider gibts den Rahmen (und auch den Zwilling Sonder Transmitter Carbon) nicht mehr, höchstens mit viel Glück noch im Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Dezember 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Das CTrail ist sehr fein, finde ich auch
> (Ich hab mir auf Basis eines CTrail Ramens ein Monstergravel gebaut)
> 
> Leider gibts den Rahmen (und auch den Zwilling Sonder Transmitter Carbon) nicht mehr, höchstens mit viel Glück noch im Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden


Ich glaube VPACE hat noch ein paar in small


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Dezember 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Das CTrail ist sehr fein, finde ich auch
> (Ich hab mir auf Basis eines CTrail Ramens ein Monstergravel gebaut)
> 
> Leider gibts den Rahmen (und auch den Zwilling Sonder Transmitter Carbon) nicht mehr, höchstens mit viel Glück noch im Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden


Vor allem ist es cool mit normal großen Reifen. Dann kommt das Tretlager schön tief und ist damit perfekt für kurze Kurbeln.


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Dezember 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> hiazack und das bei xs, da braucht es Plateaubikeschuhe aber wer will das schon 😔und Young Hero in 2xs hat 670
> 
> hier vielleicht das Liv
> Liv Tempt 3+ 2021 27,5 Zoll günstig kaufen | Fahrrad XXL (fahrrad-xxl.de)
> ...


ich suche eher die 2020 Tempt 0 in XS
Young Hero in 2xs ist ein Fully - 670 ist aber schon was - ich brauch ein Hardtail


----------



## Aninaj (17. Dezember 2020)

Da würde doch ein VPACE passen:









						MAX275 Kinder Mountainbike
					

+++ Die Pre-Order für eine Auslieferung ab April 2023 +++ Ein sportliches und leichtes Kinder-Mountainbike auf dem 29er Prinzip, für Kids ab ca.…




					www.vpace.de


----------



## schloe (18. Dezember 2020)

Schau dir mal das Nukeproof scout an, das ist ziemlich niedrig. Ich bin selbst nur 1,63m groß und komme damit super klar.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Dezember 2020)

Zwischen 163 und 152 liegen Welten und dabei ist noch nicht mal Schrittlänge berücksichtigt. Ich bin 162 groß und könnte M fahren. 😉


----------



## Skydive93 (18. Dezember 2020)

wenns teuerer sein darf. spectral wmn in xs oder 2xs
passt meiner freundin mit 1.52 perfekt


----------



## fluoxa (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Fahrrad für meine Partnerin. 

Als Einstieg in den Sport haben wir ein Rockhopper 27.5 XS gekauft. Mittlerweile hat Sie Freude am Radfahren gefunden und wir wollen nächstes Jahr ein neues Rad kaufen.

Es soll ein Fully sein mit Fokus auf XC und DC. Wir fahren gern längere Touren (50km) und deshalb muss es ein Rad sein, welches relativ leicht und effizient ist. 

Meine Freundin ist ziemlich klein (Größe: 152cm SW: 67cm, ca 50kg) und deshalb ist die Auswahl stark eingeschränkt.

Vorschweben würde mir ein Rad wie das Specialized Epic Evo, welches aber in solch kleinen Größen nicht angeboten wird.

Welche Räder nach bisherigem Wissen tendenziell in Frage kommen:

Canyon Neuron WMN 7 xxs
Trek Top Fuel Ex 8XT

Hundertprozentig zufrieden bin ich mit den beiden aber nicht. Sie sind relativ schwer und das Trek hat für unseren Einsatzzweck vermutlich schon zu viel Federweg.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht bei der Auswahl, gern mit ganz neuen Ideen, behilflich sein und auch meine Vorschläge bewerten.

Danke


----------



## Mausoline (20. Dezember 2020)

Das Canyon ist doch vom Überstand viel zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fluoxa (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Mausoline, danke für deine Antwort. 

Das Canyon Neuron Young Hero hat den gleichen Rahmen wie das Neuron WMN und passt laut Canyon Support zu der Größe meiner Freundin. 

Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wo am Rahmen sie die Überstandshöhe gemessen haben. Die angegeben ca 75cm (Young Hero XXS und WMN XXS) sind natürlich wirklich viel zu viel.


----------



## SebbyJ (20. Dezember 2020)

Problem wird eher die Sitzrohrlänge sein. Meine Freundin fährt das normale Canyon Spectral in XS und das hat eine Sitzrohrlänge von 385mm. Bei 1,54m und 72cm Innenbeinlänge bleiben da noch ca. 4cm für die Sattelstütze über (125mm Hub).

Das Neuron und das Young Hero haben ein 400mm Sitzrohr und dazu sind die Beine deiner Freundin noch um einiges kürzer.

Bei der Überstandhöhe muss man immer schauen wie gemessen wird. Meist messen die Hersteller immer nach der gleichen Entfernung vom Sitzrohr aus. Wenn das Oberrohr also einen Knick macht und erst nach dem Knick gemessen wird, dann ergeben sich daraus recht hohe Werte.


----------



## fluoxa (20. Dezember 2020)

Sorry, für die vielleicht blöde Frage. Das bedeutet, dass ich den Sattel nicht tief genug bekomme? Also auch zu hoch ist, wenn der Sattel quasi auf dem Rahmen "auf liegt".

Der Canyon Support wies mich auch schon darauf hin, dass die Variostütze beim XXS nicht zur Körpergröße passt.


----------



## SebbyJ (20. Dezember 2020)

fluoxa schrieb:


> Sorry, für die vielleicht blöde Frage. Das bedeutet, dass ich den Sattel nicht tief genug bekomme? Also auch zu hoch ist, wenn der Sattel quasi auf dem Rahmen "auf liegt".


Genau. Da die von dir vorgeschlagenen Bikes alle eine Variostütze haben, musst du diese in ihrem maximal ausgefahrenen Zustand mitberücksichtigen.

So grob mal als Beispiel in mm:

Kurbellänge170Sitzrohrlänge400Sattelstütze Hub125Sattelstütze Aufbauhöhe (ca)30Sattelhöhe (ca)30Innenbeinlänge-670Schuhe (ca.)-20Pedale (ca.)-2045

Dh. der Sattel wäre im Nachhinein gute 4,5cm zu hoch.
(Das ganze ist natürlich nicht 100% akkurat)

Würde also eine Sitzrohrhöhe von ca. 350mm bei 125mm Hub bzw. 375mm bei 100mm Hub mal so als groben Richtwert nehmen.
Vorausgesetzt natürlich, sie will eine Vario bzw. das Terrain / der Trail erfordert es. Wie genau sieht denn der Einsatzzweck aus? Nur Feldwege oder auch Trails


----------



## fluoxa (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich verstehe das Problem, danke für die Erläuterung. 

Wir wollen auch flowige Trails (welche ihr auch jetzt schon auf dem einfachen Rad spass machen) fahren und eine Dropperpost wäre schon wünschenswert.  

Das Canyon fällt damit also, aus deiner Sicht, eigentlich raus, da man den Sattel nie komplett aus dem Weg bekommt?!

Ich bin auch für komplett andere Alternative offen (VPACE Moritz 27.5 ...) und hoffe auf die Schwarmintelligenz und Erfahrungen anderer Leute.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Dezember 2020)

fluoxa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Fahrrad für meine Partnerin.
> 
> ...


Schon mehrfach hier im Thema erwähnt, wie wäre es mit einem VPace Moritz?








						MORITZ275 Kinder Enduro
					

Ein agiles und leichtes Kinder Enduro auf dem 29er Prinzip, für Kids ab ca. 1,40 m. Mit FOX Performance 34 Gabel mit 140 mm Federweg, GX Eagle…




					www.vpace.de
				



Da sollte dann auch die Abstimmung der Federelemente passen, was unter 60kg auch nicht wirklich einfach ist 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SebbyJ (20. Dezember 2020)

Interessant wäre eventuell auch das Cube Sting 140. Das hatte meiner Freundin damals auch recht gut gefallen.








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2021
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu


----------



## fluoxa (20. Dezember 2020)

Über das Moritz bin beim Blättern im Thread und bei der Recherche auch gestoßen. Vermutlich ist das unbegründet, aber die Bezeichnung "Kinder-xxx" bewirkt ein Gefühl von abgespeckt oder nicht passend für einen Erwachsenen. Ich habe deshalb innerlich Vorbehalte gegenüber dem VPace. 

Das Sting WS habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Ist das für ihre Einsatzzwecke geeignet oder schon zu viele bezüglich Geländetauglichkeit. Du sagst, es hat deiner Freundin recht gut gefallen? Was waren die Pro und Cons?

Kann jemand genaueres zum Fuel Ex sagen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Dezember 2020)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Interessant wäre eventuell auch das Cube Sting 140. Das hatte meiner Freundin damals auch recht gut gefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum nicht gleich das WS 120 ?
Für XC und DC reicht das locker. Cube baut halt recht kurz und die Sitzrohre sind auch nicht zu lang. Man sollte sich aber die Einschubtiefe anschauen, zum einen weil es oft einen Knick im Sitzrohr gibt und zum anderen wo das Loch sitzt falls die Leitung der Sattelstütze aus dem Sitzrohr Austritt.

Meiner Meinung nach wird man da in Neu aber nix finden was wirklich leicht ist, da die Kategorie eigentlich nur noch aus 29ern besteht.

Bei VPACE würde ich mal nachfragen, ob sie für ihre Rahmen ein Maximalgewicht angeben, ansonsten sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (20. Dezember 2020)

fluoxa schrieb:


> Über das Moritz bin beim Blättern im Thread und bei der Recherche auch gestoßen. Vermutlich ist das unbegründet, aber die Bezeichnung "Kinder-xxx" bewirkt ein Gefühl von abgespeckt oder nicht passend für einen Erwachsenen. Ich habe deshalb innerlich Vorbehalte gegenüber dem VPace.


Wenn das irgendein Kinderrad vom Fahrradhändler nebenan wäre, könnte ich das nachollziehen. Aber hier haben sich die Macher Gedanken gemacht, wie man kleinen Menschen (die bei den Körpermaßen dann meist noch Kinder sind), ein passendes Bike bieten kann. Und da ist ordendlich was abgespeckt, nämlich das Gewicht, um es an die leichten FahrerInnen anzupassen. 

Ich finde es schade, dass sich immer noch so viele von Labeln wie "WS" (= Frauenvariante) oder "Kids" (= nur für Kinder) blenden lassen, statt auf die "inneren" Werte zu schauen und daran zu entscheiden, ob etwas zur eigenen Vorstellung paßt oder nicht.

Justmy2Cent.


----------



## fluoxa (20. Dezember 2020)

Danke für deine Einschätzung und Klarstellung @Aninaj. 

Kann mir jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht zum Moritz275 geben?



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wird man da in Neu aber nix finden was wirklich leicht ist, da die Kategorie eigentlich nur noch aus 29ern besteht.


Ja, diesen Eindruck habe ich auch. Deshalb auch der Schritt hier ins Forum.


----------



## SebbyJ (20. Dezember 2020)

fluoxa schrieb:


> Das Sting WS habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Ist das für ihre Einsatzzwecke geeignet oder schon zu viele bezüglich Geländetauglichkeit. Du sagst, es hat deiner Freundin recht gut gefallen? Was waren die Pro und Cons?
> 
> Kann jemand genaueres zum Fuel Ex sagen?


Eigentlich hat ihr das rundum gefallen. Haben dann aber zur gleichen Zeit das Canyon gebraucht gefunden und da sie erst mit dem Hobby angefangen hatte, war in diesem Fall der Preis das entscheidende.

Was fährst du denn? Bei mir / uns war es so, dass das Canyon bzw. Sting am Anfang auch etwas "zu viel" war. Da wir aber wussten, dass ich sie regelmäßig mit auf Trails nehmen würde und sie auch schon wusste, dass sie Lust auf mehr als nur Feldwege hat, passt das jetzt wunderbar.
Wenn du also auch eher im Bereich Trail und Enduro unterwegs bist und sie dich dort auch gerne mal begleiten will bzw. da Luft nach oben ist. Dann sehe ich im Grunde nichts was dagegen sprächen würde. Zumal das Sting bzw. das Stereo 140 in einem Test als recht straff und effizient beschrieben wurde. Mit dem Lockout vom Dämpfer sollte es denke ich ganz gut nach vorne gehen.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich das WS 120 ?
> Für XC und DC reicht das locker. Cube baut halt recht kurz und die Sitzrohre sind auch nicht zu lang. Man sollte sich aber die Einschubtiefe anschauen, zum einen weil es oft einen Knick im Sitzrohr gibt und zum anderen wo das Loch sitzt falls die Leitung der Sattelstütze aus dem Sitzrohr Austritt.


Jain, das stimmt bei Cube im allgemeinen, da hast du recht. Das Sting 120 bzw. das 140er sind von der Geo her aber echt brauchbar. Das Sting 120 lass ich jetzt mal außen vor, da es mit 400mm Sitzrohrlänge leider schon raus fällt.
Das 140er hat nahezu identische Reach,Stack, Oberrohr und Kettenstreben Werte wie das aktuelle Santa Cruz Bronson oder 5010. Auch das aktuelle Trek Top Fuel ist von Geo sehr nah dran (alle 3 haben aber ein recht langes Sitzrohr). Einzig beim Lenk-und Sitzwinkel ist das Cube nicht so aggressiv wie die bereits genannten. Das könnte aber zur Not auch ein Winkelsteuersatz richten (sofern das überhaupt gewünscht/benötigt wird und es kein IS Steuersatz ist) und das nach vorne schieben vom Sattel (was sich vor allem bei kleinen Rädern noch deutlicher auswirkt als bei großen).


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Dezember 2020)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat ihr das rundum gefallen. Haben dann aber zur gleichen Zeit das Canyon gebraucht gefunden und da sie erst mit dem Hobby angefangen hatte, war in diesem Fall der Preis das entscheidende.
> 
> Was fährst du denn? Bei mir / uns war es so, dass das Canyon bzw. Sting am Anfang auch etwas "zu viel" war. Da wir aber wussten, dass ich sie regelmäßig mit auf Trails nehmen würde und sie auch schon wusste, dass sie Lust auf mehr als nur Feldwege hat, passt das jetzt wunderbar.
> Wenn du also auch eher im Bereich Trail und Enduro unterwegs bist und sie dich dort auch gerne mal begleiten will bzw. da Luft nach oben ist. Dann sehe ich im Grunde nichts was dagegen sprächen würde. Zumal das Sting bzw. das Stereo 140 in einem Test als recht straff und effizient beschrieben wurde. Mit dem Lockout vom Dämpfer sollte es denke ich ganz gut nach vorne gehen.
> ...


Also ich habe auf der Homepage für XS 13,5" für das Sting 120 WS eine Sitzrohrlänge von 340mm gefunden.








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2021
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				



Aber egal fiinde es eh zu schwer und würde eher das VPace Moritz empfehlen, falls es beim angegebenen Einsatzzweck bleibt.


----------



## SebbyJ (20. Dezember 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ich habe auf der Homepage für XS 13,5" für das Sting 120 WS eine Sitzrohrlänge von 340mm gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatsache! Bin mir sicher, dass mir das vorher 400mm angezeigt hat😅😅. Dann ist es natürlich wieder im rennen. Aber die Ausstattung ist halt nicht gerade die beste.

Beim Moritz wirds halt auch von der Sattelstütze her knapp. Das kann man ja aber auch ohne bestellen und nachträglich z.B. eine OneUp einbauen, die baut schön kurz.
Ist das Moritz mit 415mm Reach nicht etwas zu Lang?
Das Canyon meiner Freundin ist mit ~ 395mm Reach schon hart an der Grenze.


----------



## fluoxa (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre aktuell ein XC-Hardtail, ich werde selbst auch auf ein Fully umsteigen, aber bedingt durch den Wohnort (bei Leipzig) sind denk ich typische Trail-Bikes too much. Wir fahren hier auch Flowtrails oder Wege mit kleineren Hindernissen, aber insgesamt überwiegen Feldwege und Waldautobahnen. 

Bei der letzten größeren Tour mit anspruchsvolleren Wegen hätte sie sich ne bessere Federung und ingesamt besseres Fahrrad gewünscht. Ich habe mich natürlich sehr gefreut, dass ich Sie mit dem Fahrradfieber ein bisschen anstecken konnte. 

Meinen eigenen Wechselwunsch stelle ich erstmal nach hinten und wir fokussieren uns erstmal auf ihr Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fluoxa (20. Dezember 2020)

Beim Trek Fuel 8 XT wird eine Gewicht von 13.8 in der Größe M angegeben. Das XS (137 -155cm, 27.5 anstatt 29) sollte da darunter liegen. Kann einer von euch einschätzen wieviel Gewichtsersparnis durch die kleinere Größe rausspringt? 

Meine Idee war es, das Fahrrad durch leichtere und schmalere Reifen mehr Richtung XC/DC zu bringen.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2020)

... bei Leipzig? Feldwege, Waldautobahn, kleine Hindernisse? War Hardtail schon?


----------



## fluoxa (20. Dezember 2020)

Das Moritz sieht insgesamt auch vielversprechend aus. Kann jemand die Tourenfähigkeit 40km+ beurteilen?


----------



## tonipropeller (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich kenne das leidige Thema der Radsuche für kleine Menschen nur zu gut, gehöre selbst dazu ;-) Ich habe mir vor etwa einem Jahr ein Vpace MAX275 aufgebaut und bin sehr happy damit, zum Moritz kann ich leider nix sagen. Wenn es die aktuelle Lage wieder zulässt und das Thema dann noch aktuell ist... Im Trailcenter Rabenberg gibt's das Moritz als Leihrad, ab April ist da planmäßig wieder geöffnet.

Auf meiner Favoritenliste befindet sich auf jeden Fall auch das Last Glen, das gibt's mittlerweile auch in einer "XS"-Variante, die Größe heißt hier 155.

P.S. Ich komme aus Leipzig, d.h. wenn ihr euch mal ein Vpace anschauen wollt... nur zu.

VIele Grüße


----------



## Mausoline (21. Dezember 2020)

Warum muss denn ein XS für Größe 155 mit 29" gebaut werden 
Wie sieht das denn aus


----------



## Martina H. (21. Dezember 2020)

... das wissen auch nur die Hersteller


----------



## Mausoline (21. Dezember 2020)




----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Warum muss denn ein XS für Größe 155 mit 29" gebaut werden
> Wie sieht das denn aus



In Größe 165 mit 1.70m großer Fahrerin sieht das so (klick) aus
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch keinerlei Ahnung, wo man den Lenker hinschrauben sollte, wenn man kleiner ist. Vielleicht könnte man den Vorbau ja unterhalb des Steuerrohrs auf den Gabelschaft aufstecken 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe ja mein 29er Vorderrad. Aber es macht halt nur Sinn, solange man noch eine gute Sitz/Stand-Position auf dem Bock bewahren kann. Einen Chopper zu fahren bringt's ja auch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (21. Dezember 2020)

... nu, und jetzt stell Dir das mal in 155 vor - ick weess nich...für mich sinnfrei


scylla schrieb:


> Aber es macht halt nur Sinn, solange man noch eine gute Sitz/Stand-Position auf dem Bock bewahren kann



... und dafür brauchst Du eine entsprechende Körperlänge - bei Dir mit 1,7m funktioniert das ja noch...


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... nu, und jetzt stell Dir das mal in 155 vor - ick weess nich...für mich sinnfrei



... jeeenau, seh ich auch so (wollt's ja nur nicht so explizit schreiben )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde 29" auch bei 1,70 noch grenzwertig. Scylla fährt das ja auch Mullet und somit braucht es sowieso 27,5" Komponenten. Dann kann man doch bei kleineren Rahmen auch beide Räder auf 27,5" konzipieren. Was bringt mir tolles drüber rollen, wenn ich nix sehe, weil das Cockpit so hoch ist?


----------



## Mausoline (21. Dezember 2020)

Genau so meinte ich es. Sowas passt hinten und vorne nicht zusammen.
Echt lauter Theoretiker  was denken die sich eigentlich ääääähh natürlich nix  vielleicht sollten diese Entwickler mal alle Kleinen aus diesem Thread zusammenwürfeln und daraus ihre Schlüsse ziehen.
Ich wär gleich dabei 

Ein ähnliches Problem gibts auch bei den Autos, immer noch  entweder du siehst nicht raus oder zwischen Lenkrad und Armaturenbrett durch oder du kommst nicht ans Pedal ... obwohl das erledigt sich - irgendwann  - durchs autonome Fahren. Aber am Kofferraum gehts ja weiter Beladen oftmals nur mit Hebebühne  ja bißle übertrieben und Deckel zumachen  mit auf Zehenspitzen stehen oder hochspringen um an die Schlaufe oder die dreckige Außenkante zu kommen, bei Innengriffen solltet ihr euch echt mal kleiner machen  um die zu testen _ja ich weiß es gibt auch welche mit Knopfdruck

Das wars, sorry, musste raus._


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2020)

29er Hinterrad wäre komplettes No-Go an so einem Rad für's Gröbere (bei einer CC-Feile könnte man noch drüber reden). Das hatte ich jetzt stillschweigend vorausgesetzt, dass man mindestens Mullet wollen würde, aber gut, dass du es nochmal explizit schreibst.
Mir ging's bei dem Bild mehr um "vornerum". Das Thema mit der Lenkerhöhe wird imo zu gerne ignoriert, dabei ist die so wichtig für die Bikekontrolle. Und wenn man dann festgestellt hat, dass es nicht passt, einfach außerhalb der Spezifikation vorne ein 27.5er LR rein setzen, geht auch nicht, weil das Tretlager sowieso schon grenzwertig tief ist.


----------



## Martina H. (21. Dezember 2020)

- das ist ja das Geile: vorne beisst Du in den Vorbau und hinten rammst Du Dir den Reifen in... aber lassen wir das, wir sind uns da ja einig... jetzt müssen wir das nur noch den Herstellern klar machen 

@Mausoline : was macht denn das "NeuesBikeProjekt"?


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - das ist ja das Geile: vorne beisst Du in den Vorbau und hinten rammst Du Dir den Reifen in...



Das hört sich nach einer Fetisch-Beschreibung an. Bitte keine weiteren Bilder im Kopf


----------



## Mausoline (21. Dezember 2020)

Was du dir gleich gedacht hast  muss wohl am Alter liegen


----------



## Martina H. (21. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Mausoline (21. Dezember 2020)

@Martina H. : du fragst mich ernsthaft   ich wollt mir grad die Decke übern Kopf ziehen 

wie wärs damit 




__





						Mojo - Ibis Cycles Inc.
					






					www.ibiscycles.com


----------



## Martina H. (21. Dezember 2020)

- das Ding geistert schon die ganze Zeit für Dich durch meinen Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Dezember 2020)

dann haben wir was gemeinsam 


_vielleicht komm ich der Sache jetzt einen Schritt näher_


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Martina H. : du fragst mich ernsthaft   ich wollt mir grad die Decke übern Kopf ziehen
> 
> wie wärs damit
> 
> ...



mit einer richtig kleinen Option finde ich ja das hier spannender: https://store.pivotcycles.com/en/bike-mach-6-v4-2#geometrySection
Leider auch nicht gerade billig, aber das ist Ibis ja auch nicht


----------



## Martina H. (22. Dezember 2020)

...ich glaub hier stand Mist...


----------



## Bettina (22. Dezember 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - das Ding geistert schon die ganze Zeit für Dich durch meinen Kopf


Plus 1


----------



## Mausoline (22. Dezember 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> mit einer richtig kleinen Option finde ich ja das hier spannender: https://store.pivotcycles.com/en/bike-mach-6-v4-2#geometrySection
> Leider auch nicht gerade billig, aber das ist Ibis ja auch nicht



Boah das hat nen stolzen Preis 
ich nehms mal noch in meine Liste, hat aber 160 mm, soviel brauch ich gar nicht ...

... jetzt hab ichs auch gesehn gibt auch welche mit weniger Federweg


----------



## Mausoline (22. Dezember 2020)

Da hab ich doch glatt nen Händler in der Nähe  gucken was der so da hat kostet ja nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebbyJ (22. Dezember 2020)

Das hier könnte euch eventuell auch noch gefallen: https://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_Scout.cfm


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Dezember 2020)

Pivot Switchblade in XS (oder S) mit 27,5 - das würde mir gut gefallen! Die Carbonlaminate sind sogar entsprechend der Rahmengröße angepasst.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Dezember 2020)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Das hier könnte euch eventuell auch noch gefallen: https://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_Scout.cfm


Das hab ich schon auf der Liste


----------



## Ironische_Made (5. Februar 2021)

Viele Hersteller, die XS- Räder bauen gibt es ja nicht. Ich bin mit 156 Cm eigentlich auch zu klein für mein Slide in S. Da ist mir das Sitzrohr zu lang. Hätte gerne was, wo man eine längere verstellbare Stütze hat und auch weiter runter kommt. Das Slide hat nur ne 125er.

Federweg hat das Slide 160 mm. Den hab ich aber nie ganz gebraucht.
Vielleicht würde mir das Mach 5.5 ja reichen. Allerdings sehr teuer.
Hat jemand noch weitere Ideen zu einem Fully in XS? 
Lieber günstiger als Pivot oder Transition. Gerne auch Alu.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Februar 2021)

Falls jemand ein Giant Trance oder Liv Intrigue in S und 27,5 abzugeben hat - gerne melden!

Rahmen reicht auch.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Februar 2021)

Ironische_Made schrieb:


> Viele Hersteller, die XS- Räder bauen gibt es ja nicht. Ich bin mit 156 Cm eigentlich auch zu klein für mein Slide in S. Da ist mir das Sitzrohr zu lang. Hätte gerne was, wo man eine längere verstellbare Stütze hat und auch weiter runter kommt. Das Slide hat nur ne 125er.
> 
> Federweg hat das Slide 160 mm. Den hab ich aber nie ganz gebraucht.
> Vielleicht würde mir das Mach 5.5 ja reichen. Allerdings sehr teuer.
> ...


LAST Coal/Glen in 155


----------



## Ironische_Made (5. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> LAST Coal/Glen in 155


Von der Sattelstütze her wär das schön niedrig. Aber ich bin mal auf einem Coal in S gesessen. Kam mir auch etwas zu sperrig vor.
Oder ist  das 155er jetzt quasi XS. weil die Daten entsprechen eher denen von S damals. Das ist aber schon 2 Jahre her. Fahren konnte ich es leider nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (5. Februar 2021)

Wie wärs, wenn mal einer die Überstandshöhe von den 155ern LAST´s misst und bekannt gibt,
leider geben die Geometrien das nicht her  könnte für die ein oder andere schon ausschlaggebend sein 

Ich hab das aus meinen Favoritenlisten gleich wieder gestrichen, auch wegen der 29"

Und falls die Frage kommt  ich hab noch nix, bin noch im Winterschlaf


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bereits mehrmals bei den Kinderrädern etwas geschrieben und bin nun auf der Suche nach einem Einsteiger MTB für mich (153 cm groß und Beininnenlänge 67 cm, 60 kg).

Es reicht ein Hardtail vollkommen aus. Ich würde gerne ein bisschen mit einem meiner Söhne (7 Jahre) im Wald über wildere Pisten fahren (kleine Tracks in der Nähe(. Ich bin schon eher risikofreudig, aber mit meinem jetzigen sehr schweren Rad geht das nicht so wirklich. Zumindest wiegt das ca. 20 kg.

Im Moment habe ich ein Touren E-Bike mit Trapezrahmen, Rahmenhöhe 45cm und 28Zoll Reifen. Es ist aber grenzwertig. Also ich komme gerade so über den Rahmen. Beim Fahren ist alles in Ordnung. Nur beim auf und Absteigen ist es etwas knapp. Der Sattel ist aber nicht komplett unten, sondern ich habe ca. 4 cm Platz.
Davor hatte ich ein Rad mit 26 Zoll-Reifen das hat vom Handling besser gepasst.

Gibt es Empfehungen? Am liebsten natürlich etwas unter 1000 Euro, da ich noch nicht weiß, ob es mein Sport wird.

Ich glaube ja fast, dass ich bei Kinderrädern schauen sollte. Ist vielleicht ein Rad mit 26-Zoll-Reifen passender? Zumindest dachte ich immer, dass kleinere Räder bei MTBs normal sind. Deswegen würde ich ungern ein 28 Zoll Rad im Wald fahren.

Da mein Sohn ein Woom-Rad hat, habe ich mal geschaut, ob nicht vielleicht sogar das Woom-Off-Air passen würde. Leider habe ich keine Angabe gefunden, ob ich zu schwer für das Rad wäre. Preis wären 999 Euro hätte, aber wohl den Vorteil, des Wiederverkaufswert und wäre gerade so im Preisrahmen. Dafür sind die 11 kg Gewicht ziemlich toll.

Bei Cannodale habe ich das Trail Women 5 gesehen. Das Rad gäbe es in XS und S, aber ich wüsste gar nicht ob das nicht doch zu groß ist mit 27,5 Reifen.  Das Rad hatte jedoch um die 14 kg und kostete ca. 850 Euro.

Noch ein Nachtrag: Ich habe auf meine kleine Körpergröße auch noch sehr kurze Beine. Ähnlich große Freunden haben deutlich größere Räder als ich. Meine Armlänge ist dementsprechend auch kürzer und bei vielen Rädern ist mir der Abstand bis zum Lenker zu weit auch wenn ich an die Pedale komme (mir schlafen teilweise die Hände ein vom Strecken).


----------



## Sven12345 (22. Februar 2021)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag: Ich habe auf meine kleine Körpergröße auch noch sehr kurze Beine. Ähnlich große Freunden haben deutlich größere Räder als ich. Meine Armlänge ist dementsprechend auch kürzer und bei vielen Rädern ist mir der Abstand bis zum Lenker zu weit auch wenn ich an die Pedale komme (mir schlafen teilweise die Hände ein vom Strecken).



Hi,

das mit der gestreckten Sitzposition liegt meist daran, dass viele Hersteller selbst in den kleinsten Rahmengrößen ellenlange Vorbauten (oft 80mm) verbauen.
Verbaut man einen kürzeren Vorbau (Minimum sind ca. 35...40mm) kann man die gestreckte Sitzposition verbessern.
Auch muss der Lenker bei kurzen Armen weiter nach oben, als für "normale Menschen".

Solltest du eine Probefahrt bei einem Händler machen, achte auf die Vorbaulänge.
Falls du zu gestreckt sitzt, lass mal einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.
Die Montage dauert nicht länger als 10 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvia81 (22. Februar 2021)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe bereits mehrmals bei den Kinderrädern etwas geschrieben und bin nun auf der Suche nach einem Einsteiger MTB für mich (153 cm groß und Beininnenlänge 67 cm, 60 kg).
> 
> ...




Hi, ich fahre mit derselben Größe ein Vpace Max275. Selbst wenn Du feststellen solltest,  dass es nicht dein Sport ist, machst Du beim Weiterverkauf kaum Verlust. 
VG
Sylvia


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (27. Februar 2021)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre mit derselben Größe ein Vpace Max275. Selbst wenn Du feststellen solltest,  dass es nicht dein Sport ist, machst Du beim Weiterverkauf kaum Verlust.
> VG
> Sylvia


Danke für den Tipp mit dem VPace. Die Marke kannte ich tatsächlich noch gar nicht und die Räder gefallen mir. Das einzige was ich knapp finde, ist das maximale Gewicht des Fahrers von 60 kg.  Und schade, dass man das Rad nirgendwo testen kann. 

Beim Woom Off 6 habe ich nun geschaut. Das Rad passt super von der Größe (ich bin ein normales Woom 6 Probe gefahren). Das maximale Fahrergewicht ist beim normalen Woom 6 bei 90 kg, dass klingt schon ganz gut. Was mir nicht gefällt, ist dass es anscheinend keine Befestigungen für Schutzbleche oder Gepäckträger gibt. Zumindest die Schutzbleche fände ich sinnvoll, dann könnte eines meiner Kinder das Rad zur Schule fahren, falls es doch floppt oder ich mir ein anderes hole.

Ich schaue nun auch noch mal bei KuBike. Ich hätte nämlich gern Scheibenbremsen und Befestigungen.


----------



## Sylvia81 (28. Februar 2021)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem VPace. Die Marke kannte ich tatsächlich noch gar nicht und die Räder gefallen mir. Das einzige was ich knapp finde, ist das maximale Gewicht des Fahrers von 60 kg.  Und schade, dass man das Rad nirgendwo testen kann.
> 
> Beim Woom Off 6 habe ich nun geschaut. Das Rad passt super von der Größe (ich bin ein normales Woom 6 Probe gefahren). Das maximale Fahrergewicht ist beim normalen Woom 6 bei 90 kg, dass klingt schon ganz gut. Was mir nicht gefällt, ist dass es anscheinend keine Befestigungen für Schutzbleche oder Gepäckträger gibt. Zumindest die Schutzbleche fände ich sinnvoll, dann könnte eines meiner Kinder das Rad zur Schule fahren, falls es doch floppt oder ich mir ein anderes hole.
> 
> Ich schaue nun auch noch mal bei KuBike. Ich hätte nämlich gern Scheibenbremsen und Befestigungen.


Moin, ich würde mit Vpace Kontakt aufnehmen,  man hat mich da wirklich geduldig ber





JennyRad schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem VPace. Die Marke kannte ich tatsächlich noch gar nicht und die Räder gefallen mir. Das einzige was ich knapp finde, ist das maximale Gewicht des Fahrers von 60 kg.  Und schade, dass man das Rad nirgendwo testen kann.
> 
> Beim Woom Off 6 habe ich nun geschaut. Das Rad passt super von der Größe (ich bin ein normales Woom 6 Probe gefahren). Das maximale Fahrergewicht ist beim normalen Woom 6 bei 90 kg, dass klingt schon ganz gut. Was mir nicht gefällt, ist dass es anscheinend keine Befestigungen für Schutzbleche oder Gepäckträger gibt. Zumindest die Schutzbleche fände ich sinnvoll, dann könnte eines meiner Kinder das Rad zur Schule fahren, falls es doch floppt oder ich mir ein anderes hole.
> 
> Ich schaue nun auch noch mal bei KuBike. Ich hätte nämlich gern Scheibenbremsen und Befestigungen.


Hi. Ich würde mit Vpace Kontakt aufnehmen. Dort wurde ich super beraten. Ich wiege knapp über 60 kg. Ich denke, dass der Rahmen sicherlich auch 70 kg aushält. Woom kam für mich nicht infrage. Kubike wäre eine Alternative gewesen. Für unseren Sohn haben wir endlich das 26 Trail bestellt.


----------



## rzOne20 (28. Februar 2021)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem VPace. Die Marke kannte ich tatsächlich noch gar nicht und die Räder gefallen mir. Das einzige was ich knapp finde, ist das maximale Gewicht des Fahrers von 60 kg.  Und schade, dass man das Rad nirgendwo testen kann.
> 
> Beim Woom Off 6 habe ich nun geschaut. Das Rad passt super von der Größe (ich bin ein normales Woom 6 Probe gefahren). Das maximale Fahrergewicht ist beim normalen Woom 6 bei 90 kg, dass klingt schon ganz gut. Was mir nicht gefällt, ist dass es anscheinend keine Befestigungen für Schutzbleche oder Gepäckträger gibt. Zumindest die Schutzbleche fände ich sinnvoll, dann könnte eines meiner Kinder das Rad zur Schule fahren, falls es doch floppt oder ich mir ein anderes hole.
> 
> Ich schaue nun auch noch mal bei KuBike. Ich hätte nämlich gern Scheibenbremsen und Befestigungen.


Du solltest dir auch das Marin Wildcat ansehen.





						2021 Wildcat Trail 5
					






					www.marinbikes.com


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo, ich Suche ein Trail Hardtail für meine 158cm große/kleine Frau. Da der Keller ordentlich voll mit Teilen ist wäre ich für eine Rahmen oder halbwegs ordentliches p/l Verhältnis Bike dankbar.
Ich selbst fahre ein Alutech Cheaptrick in M, leider gibt's es dieses nicht in xs/s.
Danke schonmal für eure Tipps.
Sonnige Grüße
Mike


----------



## bennobaer (10. März 2021)

Hallo, ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein 

Meine Partnerin sucht ein E-Bike (Hardtail oder Trekking-Bike). 
Sie ist 152 cm und hat eine Schrittlänge von 69 cm.
Von der Richtung fand sie das Canyon Pathlite-On 6 spannend. Laut Canyon aber auch in XS nicht für ihre Maße passend. 
Habt ihr Empfehlungen für sportliche Trekking-E-Bikes oder einfache E-MTBs, welche für ihre Körpergröße passen könnten? Preislich wäre bis 2500 Euro ein guter Rahmen. Vom Einsatzzweck wir es voraussichtlich wenig über Waldwege hinausgehen. Bisher war sie nicht im MTB Bereich unterwegs. Sollte aber auch etwas Luft nach oben sein, falls sie doch mal auf einfache Touren mit mir mitmöchte. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.


----------



## odolmann (10. März 2021)

@bennobaer mir fällt da spontan das 27.5" Hardtail von Ben-E-Bike ein:
Fahrergröße zwischen 1,5 bis 1,75m, Fahrergewicht bis 90kg, Gesamtgewicht 13,5kg
Überstandshöhe 72cm könnte ggf. eng werden, 1cm tiefer ist das 26" Hardtail von Ben-E-Bike in weiß oder schwarz und für Fahrer zwischen 1,42 bis 1,65cm. Auch dort werden kleine Erwachsene als Zielgruppe benannt.

Preislich liegen diese Modelle um die 2300€ also in eurem Limit


----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2021)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich Suche ein Trail Hardtail für meine 158cm große/kleine Frau. Da der Keller ordentlich voll mit Teilen ist wäre ich für eine Rahmen oder halbwegs ordentliches p/l Verhältnis Bike dankbar.
> Ich selbst fahre ein Alutech Cheaptrick in M, leider gibt's es dieses nicht in xs/s.
> Danke schonmal für eure Tipps.
> Sonnige Grüße
> Mike



...muss das was Neues sein? Guck mal hier

Nukeproof Snap


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Sie hat ein Access aber das ist hässlich.


Nach über zwei Jahren auf dem Cube habe ich meiner Frau nun endlich ein VPace Max 27.5“ bestellt. Das sollte besser passen bei ihren 1.48m als alles was sonst so für Frauen zu kaufen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. März 2021)

Für Leute um die 1,60m vll. interessant:
(ich hab damit nix zu tun, habs nur gefunden  )









						GIANT Trance Advanced telaio mtb 140 carbonio carbon RockShox Super Deluxe S  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für GIANT Trance Advanced telaio mtb 140 carbonio carbon RockShox Super Deluxe S bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				






> Taglia S, ideale per stature da 165 cm a 173 cm.


Das dürfte eher Quatsch sein, ich bin 1,75m und wäre zwischen M und L bei nem Trance 27,5. Und ich kenne mehrere Frauen um die 1,60m die sowas in S fahren.


Cube Sting in S passt bei 1,60m auch sehr gut. 
Und geht sogar ne 150er TranzX-Stütze rein, also vll. auch ne 180er OneUp.
Und 650ml Spezi-Flasche mit dem Spezi Zee Cage.


----------



## Mausoline (16. März 2021)

Muss mal meine Stehtests ausm Bikeladen von heut schildern.

Meine körperlichen Voraussetzungen  155 cm Körperlänge (also fast) und 70 cm Schrittlänge bzw. mit Bikeschuhen auch 2-3cm mehr 

Die meisten von euch wissens   mein Projekt ist nicht unkompliziert und vor allem langwierig 🤔 warum auch immer 

Ein schönes Yeti hatten sie da in S, das SB 140 🤩 leider musste ich fast einen Ballerina Spitzenstand über dem Oberrohr machen und dazu war ich zwischen Sattel und Oberrohr so eingeklemmt  Aua! Schade
Angegeben ist der Standover laut Geoskizze vielleicht 5cm vor dem Sitzrohrknick mit 70,76cm.

Und weils da stand hab ich auch noch den Stehtest über dem Cube Sting in XS gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach eine totale Fehlkonstruktion. Ich bin kaum zwischen Sattel und Lenker gekommen, so kurz. Ich konnte zwar auf dem Boden stehen, aber auch hier war ich so eingeklemmt und der Lenker war gefühlt direkt vor meinem Bäuchchen  Ich hab mich heut schon ein paar Mal gefragt, wer so was fahren soll 

Das S stand daneben und voller Enthusiasmus hab ich auch hier den Stehtest vollzogen  zu hoch. Oberrohr flacher aber ich bin aufgesessen. Vor 10 Jahren war das auch schon nicht anders 

... aber noch hab ich nicht alle durchgestanden, ich werd schon noch was finden, wo ich mich wohlfühl.

Vielleicht können ja andere Kurze mit meiner Erfahrung von heute ein bißchen profitieren


----------



## lucie (17. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Muss mal meine Stehtests ausm Bikeladen von heut schildern.
> 
> Meine körperlichen Voraussetzungen  155 cm Körperlänge (also fast) und 70 cm Schrittlänge bzw. mit Bikeschuhen auch 2-3cm mehr
> 
> ...



V-Pace.


----------



## Ironische_Made (22. März 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> V-Pace.


Finde ich auch cool, hat da jemand Erfahrung, Qualität, wie sind die Lager?


----------



## trischi24 (25. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Muss mal meine Stehtests ausm Bikeladen von heut schildern.
> 
> Meine körperlichen Voraussetzungen  155 cm Körperlänge (also fast) und 70 cm Schrittlänge bzw. mit Bikeschuhen auch 2-3cm mehr
> 
> ...



Hi,
bin gerade über deinen Beitrag gestolpert, und vielleicht kann ich was dazu beitragen:
Ich fahre ein Evil Following MB ( Modelljahr 2018 oder so) in M. Laut Hersteller hat das eine Überstandshöhe von 709mm, Größe S des selben Modells 696mm. Habe mal eben geschaut, das aktuelle Modell hat 650mm in S. Vielleicht ist das ja was. Wenn Yeti theoretisch in Frage kommt können dich die Preise ja schon mal nicht vom Hocker hauen 
Falls es dich interessiert kann ich auch mal selber an meinem den Meterstab schwingen und schauen wie genau das mit der Herstellerangabe hinhaut.

Viele Grüße

Edit: hab gschwind mal gemessen. Meins hat am tiefsten Punkt des Oberrohres 680mm.


----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2021)

Danke für die Info 
Evil wollte ich auch schon unter die Lupe nehmen, ich kam bisher noch nicht dazu
und ja die Preise hauen mich nicht mehr um 

Ich seh grad das Following ist ein 29er, das wird nix.
Das Insurgent hat 27,5er, 65,2 und eine 150er Gabel und dann wirds für mich schwierig die Geo zu beurteilen  
Wichtig für mich ist der Überstand wenn ich vor dem Sattel steh, sind dann vielleicht so 20cm vor dem angegebenen Standovermaß 

Über welchen Händler hast du es bezogen, bzw. kannst du einen empfehlen? 
Vielleicht hat ja einer eins da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (25. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> Evil wollte ich auch schon unter die Lupe nehmen, ich kam bisher noch nicht dazu
> und ja die Preise hauen mich nicht mehr um
> 
> ...


Ich habe meines über Envy Cycles aus Korb bei Waiblingen bezogen. Empfehlen kann ich den auch. 

Wenn du jetzt sagst, es wird schwer die geo zu beurteilen : bike-Stats.de kennst du? Du könntest da ja das infrage kommende Modell suchen, und ein original Foto drüber Photoshoppen mit den Achsen als Fixpunkt und dann messen. 
Grüße


----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2021)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber ich glaub nicht, dass man das maßstäblich hinkriegt.
Wo kriegst du ein 1:1 bzw. maßstäblich angepasstes Foto her  das riecht nach viel Aufwand
Da versuch ich zuerst ein Bike in echt ausfindig zu machen  oder selber zeichnen


----------



## trischi24 (26. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber ich glaub nicht, dass man das maßstäblich hinkriegt.
> Wo kriegst du ein 1:1 bzw. maßstäblich angepasstes Foto her  das riecht nach viel Aufwand
> Da versuch ich zuerst ein Bike in echt ausfindig zu machen  oder selber zeichnen



Das Foto muss ja nur halbwegs seitlich sein 
die Größe kannn man sich ja zurecht zoomen. Solange man an den Verhältnissen nichts ändert und irgend eine bekannte Bezugsgröße hat geht's. 
Klar ist das Aufwand, aber zum Händler fahren  auf gut Glück ist auch Aufwand 😉


----------



## Aninaj (26. März 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Das Foto muss ja nur halbwegs seitlich sein
> die Größe kannn man sich ja zurecht zoomen. Solange man an den Verhältnissen nichts ändert und irgend eine bekannte Bezugsgröße hat geht's.
> Klar ist das Aufwand, aber zum Händler fahren  auf gut Glück ist auch Aufwand 😉


Kann man beim Händler nicht anrufen und anfragen ob das gewünschte Bike in der richtige Größe vor Ort vorhanden ist? 🧐


----------



## Sylvia81 (26. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Nach über zwei Jahren auf dem Cube habe ich meiner Frau nun endlich ein VPace Max 27.5“ bestellt. Das sollte besser passen bei ihren 1.48m als alles was sonst so für Frauen zu kaufen ist.


Ich habe ein vpace und bin sehr glücklich damit. Bin auch nur 150 cm klein 🙈


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2021)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein vpace und bin sehr glücklich damit. Bin auch nur 150 cm klein 🙈


Auch 27.5“?


----------



## Sylvia81 (27. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Auch 27.5“?


Ja. Das 29er wäre zu groß


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2021)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Ja. Das 29er wäre zu groß


Gut. Meine Frau freut sich auch schon. Wir haben das Pinke bestellt.


----------



## Sylvia81 (27. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Gut. Meine Frau freut sich auch schon. Wir haben das Pinke bestellt.


Cool. Wusste gar nicht,  dass es pink gibt. Habe meins letztes Jahr um die Zeit bestellt


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2021)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Cool. Wusste gar nicht,  dass es pink gibt. Habe meins letztes Jahr um die Zeit bestellt











						Moritz24 Rahmen in Crazy-Pink
					






					www.vpace.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvia81 (27. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Moritz24 Rahmen in Crazy-Pink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega. Die hätte ich auch genommen


----------



## Mausoline (27. März 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> ....
> Klar ist das Aufwand, aber zum Händler fahren  auf gut Glück ist auch Aufwand 😉



Es ist schon ein Glück wenn ein Händler überhaupt ein Bike in S da stehn hat und da fahre ich nicht auf gut Glück zu einem Händler. Natürlich rufe ich vorher an 

Vielleicht hab ich über Ostern Zeit, dann versuch ich das mal mit deinem Vorschlag


----------



## trischi24 (27. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein Glück wenn ein Händler überhaupt ein Bike in S da stehn hat und da fahre ich nicht auf gut Glück zu einem Händler. Natürlich rufe ich vorher an
> 
> Vielleicht hab ich über Ostern Zeit, dann versuch ich das mal mit deinem Vorschlag


Auf jeden Fall. Sagst Grüße  Falls es dir was hilft kann ich dir auf meinem auch gerne mal ein Probesitzen anbieten. Bin regelmäßig im nördlichen Nagoldtal unterwegs.


----------



## Mausoline (27. März 2021)

Danke, merk ich mir


----------



## aricia (5. April 2021)

Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Giant Trance jr 26" ? Bin 1,52 m, SL 67 
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-jrdot-2021


----------



## Ironische_Made (7. April 2021)

War das schon?









						Nerd Mini
					

MAIN FEATURES: - Light Alloy frame with yoke driven shock- tough double pass welds- modern aggressive trail geometry- 130mm front / 120mm rea




					nsbikes.com


----------



## Mausoline (18. April 2021)

Im Bikemarkt gibt es ein kleines Pivot in XS
dürfte Modell 2018, 2019 sein
_hab mit dem Verkäufer gesprochen, dass ich es hier verlinke_
Mir ist es zu kurz





__





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1532 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1532 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Aninaj (19. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt gibt es ein kleines Pivot in XS
> dürfte Modell 2018, 2019 sein
> _hab mit dem Verkäufer gesprochen, dass ich es hier verlinke_
> Mir ist es zu kurz


Biste du Probe gefahren? Ist auch ein sehr kurzer Vorbau drauf, hast du das berücksichtigt?


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2021)

... und zu hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2021)

Ich bin nicht Probe gefahren, hab mich ausführlich mit dem Verkäufer unterhalten und hab noch extra Fotos erhalten und ich hab die Geos verglichen. Das aktuelle Pivot Mach 6 in XS ist vom Standover ca. 7cm niedriger und der Reach ist 4cm kürzer.
Das Bike wurde problemlos von einem 145cm großen Jungen gefahren


----------



## scylla (19. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Probe gefahren, hab mich ausführlich mit dem Verkäufer unterhalten und hab noch extra Fotos erhalten und ich hab die Geos verglichen. Das aktuelle Pivot Mach 6 in XS ist vom Standover ca. 7cm niedriger und der Reach ist 4cm kürzer.
> Das Bike wurde problemlos von einem 145cm großen Jungen gefahren



Sag ich doch schon länger, dass das aktuelle Pivot sehr interessant ist 
Da könntest du von der Höhe her problemlos auch auf Small gehen, falls du es länger haben willst.


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2021)

Ich bin im direkten Kontakt  es ist nur grad keins in S da.
XS erscheint mir auch zu kurz, ich fühl mich auf den Längeren scheints wohler.
Was mir gar nicht gefällt ist Carbon


----------



## scylla (19. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Was mir gar nicht gefällt ist Carbon



So lange wie du deine Räder fährst, wird die Umwelt es verkraften 
Oder hast du Bedenken wegen Haltbarkeit? Mein Mann wirft seit nun 10 Jahren sein (immer dasselbe) Carbon-Endurohardtail in die Felsen und hat es immer noch nicht klein bekommen  Wenn das gut gemacht ist hält das mehr aus als Metall. Bei Pivot hätte ich da eher keine Bedenken wegen Qualität.


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2021)

... und trotz Carbon sind die Dinger so schwer


----------



## Martina H. (20. April 2021)

... na, weil die doch für die Hardcorefahrer gebaut werden 

In der Endurokategorie werden die Dinger nun mal stabil gebaut - gibt ja auch Fahrer, die das Material entsprechend fordern. Da wird kein Hersteller das Risiko eingehen, dass die Rahmen brechen. Dazu kommt, das die Bikes möglichst für den Bikepark freigegeben werden sollen. Er kann ja nicht wissen, das Du 60kg wiegst und das gute Stück nicht kaufst, weil es entsprechende Sprünge wegsteckst, sondern weil Dir die Geo passt und Du damit "fahren" möchtest. Pivot geht mit dem Switchblade da zumindest in eine (für mich richtige) andere Richtung (die kleinen Rahmen haben ein anderes Layup als die Grossen). Last wäre noch mit dem Tarvo dabei, leider beide 29... (Wobei Last da schon ein bisschen "mogelt" beim Gewicht - der Vorteil ist die geforderte Bikeparkfreigabe in der Kombi Gewicht/Bikepark)

Da passt die DC Kategorie besser: schöne Geo, leichte Rahmen - ok, keine Bikeparkfreigabe, aber wer braucht die schon 

Leider sind diese Bikes auf 29 programmiert - und damit für kleine Personen raus 

Zum Thema Carbon: ich glaube nicht, dass Du in Deiner Gewichtsklasse Dir da Gedanken machen musst. Soooooo empfindlich sind die Teile nun auch nicht (mehr). Und wenn Du in den Alpen das gute Stück 800m in die Tiefe schmeisst, ist es auch hin wenn es aus Alu ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (20. April 2021)

Pivot Switchblade gibt es doch mit 27,5"? Hat mich auch sehr interessiert, genau deswegen und wegen des leichteren Carbonlaminats bei Größe S und XS. (Dann wäre da noch as hübsche Ibis Mojo mit 27,5" und einem ohnehin nicht so schweren Rahmen...)


----------



## scylla (20. April 2021)

Ok da haben wir wohl unterschiedliche Maßstäbe was das Gewicht angeht. Von 2,5kg ohne Dämpfer in Größe M (Mach 6) würde ich träumen ... und ein Alptraum wär es nicht, im Gegenteil.

@Mausoline quasi alle modernen Räder wollen primär auch im Abfahrtsmodus getestet werden. Im Sitzen fühlen die sich durch kurzen Vorbau, hohen Stack und steilen Sitzwinkel meistens sehr kompakt an (wenn am Testrad ein paar Spacer zu viel und Riserlenker verbaut sind sowieso), im Stehen ist dann der Reach aber gar nicht mehr so kurz. Will sagen: ein Rad das man im Sitzen von der tradierten alten Vorstellung her als zu kurz beurteilen würde, kann durchaus im Stehen genau richtig sein. Oder eins, das vom tradierten Gefühl her im Sitzen richtig wäre, kann auf der Abfahrt grenzwertig sperrig werden.

Ein 430mm Reach (Mach 6 Small) wäre für deine Körpergröße jetzt nicht komplett verkehrt. Aber komplett richtig halt eigentlich auch nur, wenn man eine Vollgas-Geradeaus-Ballermaschine sucht. Will's dir nicht ausreden, kann durchaus sein, dass das S am Ende passt. Aber halt Aufpassen beim ersten Aufsitz-Gefühl, vor allem da sich deine Gewohnheit bislang an einer Oldschool-Geo orientiert, kann das ganz schön täuschen.




Votec Tox schrieb:


> Pivot Switchblade gibt es doch mit 27,5"?



Das neue ist ein 29er, das laut Werbetext Option auf 27.5+ hat. Ideal ist das nicht. 
Guckschd du: https://store.pivotcycles.com/de/bike-switchblade-2


----------



## Silvermoon (20. April 2021)

@Mausoline: ...hast PN von mir .... (o;


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2021)

Ihr macht mich ja total kirre 
Ich dachte wenn ich mich aufm Bike wohl fühl ists ok, gilt das nicht mehr


----------



## Aninaj (20. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich ja total kirre
> Ich dachte wenn ich mich aufm Bike wohl fühl ists ok, gilt das nicht mehr


Ich fürchte du wirst mit den neuen Geos kein Rad finden, auf dem du dich auf Anhieb "zu Hause" fühlst. Dazu unterscheiden sich die Ansätze von mordernen Bikes zu dem dir bisher bekannten zu sehr. Du fährst dein Rad auch schon sehr lange und mein Eindruck ist, es ist auch das einzige Rad, dass du regelmäßig fährst. Somit hast du vermutlich dein "Setting" welches du auch bei einem neuen Rad erwartest, aber das wird dir keines liefern können.

Daher wäre es schon wichtig, das Rad in dem Gelände zu testen, in dem du es bewegen willst. Aber es ist auch klar, dass das alles andere als einfach ist. 

Um dir mal ein Beispiel zu geben: mein aktuelles HT habe ich in M bestellt, hätte ich es vorher Probegessessen, hätte ich vermutlich S genommen. Denn als ich mich nach dem Aufbau drauf gesetzt habe, dachte ich: ohje... das ist viel zu lang. Dann habe ich den Vorbau um 0,5 cm gekürzt (weniger geht nicht mehr) und einen Lenker mit etwas mehr Backsweep (12 statt 9) verbaut. Kam mir immer noch ganz schön lang vor (die anderen Bikes sind eben alle im Sitzen kürzer).  Mittlerweile fühle ich mich super wohl auf dem Rad. Fahre damit den gleichen Kram, den ich bisher mit dem Fully gefahren bin. Hab mittlerweile schon bissle bammel, wenn ich wieder auf's Fully umsteig, ob mir das dann nicht zu kurz ist.

Also, nur weil etwas beim ersten Probesitzen nicht ganz passend erscheint, kann es sich beim richtigen ausprobieren und testen als doch sehr passend herausstellen.

Ob du dann eher Richtung lang oder kurz tendierst ist ja ne individuelle Sache. Aber nur vom drauf sitzen zu beurteilen, ob ein Rad im Gelände für dich funktioniert ist schwierig.


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2021)

Jetzt hab ich letztes Jahr das Orange gefahren 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maedels-unterwegs-tour-impressionen.546934/post-16882221

auf Strecken, die ich gerne fahr, und das Bike ist keineswegs kurz und ich bin auch nicht geradeaus ballernd unterwegs gewesen, ganz im Gegenteil, bergab blauer Punkt die Treppenkehren haben sofort Spaß gemacht, berghoch auf Teer fand ich eher unangenehm (mag ich aber sowieso nicht)

Das ist konträr zu dem, wie es mir eigentlich nach euren Aussagen ergehen hätte müssen 
was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## sommerfrische (20. April 2021)

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein, bin wahrscheinlich ein ähnlich schwieriger Fall wie @Mausoline. Jedenfalls waren mir bisher alle Räder, die ich probegesessen bin, zu groß 

Bin 1,58m groß in Strümpfen, die Bikeschuhe bringen ein oder zwei Zentimeter dazu  SL 74 mit entsprechend kurzem Oberkörper. Gesucht wird ein Rad zum selbst Rauftreten oder auch mal Tragen (da ich keine Hünin bin, sollte das Rad also nicht zu schwer sein). Kein Bikepark, keine wilden Sachen  Das Rad sollte aber trailtauglich sein, Streckentouren auf Forststraßen mache ich eher nicht. Bislang waren die Trails eher nicht technisch, bis S2, aber mit neuem Bike geht vielleicht auch mehr - mein derzeitiges Rad ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt, hat noch eine alte Geo, 120mm Federweg und nicht sonderlich breite Schlappen. Ein neues Rad sollte bei der Abfahrt mehr Spielraum bieten, vermutlich um den Preis etwas schwerer zu sein als das alte.

In der Nähe steht ein Yeti 140SB in S - ist das eine gute Idee? (nein, wir denken gerade nicht an den Preis....)
Pivot Mach 6 wurde hier häufiger erwähnt, das habe ich in S noch nirgends gesehen. Wenn jemand von einem Händler weiß, der es stehen hat... Oder sind die Räder "zu viel", für das, was ich damit vorhabe? 160 mm Federweg brauche ich ja eigentlich nicht.

Mein derzeitiges Rad ist tatsächlich mein erstes Mtb und das einzige, das ich je gefahren bin (sieht man von kurzen Proberunden um den Block ab). Das macht es furchtbar schwierig, neue Räder zu beurteilen. Für Tipps wäre ich deshalb sehr dankbar.


----------



## Martina H. (21. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das ist konträr zu dem, wie es mir eigentlich nach euren Aussagen ergehen hätte müssen
> was habe ich falsch gemacht?



Wieso falsch gemacht?

Die Aussagen


scylla schrieb:


> Aber halt Aufpassen beim ersten Aufsitz-Gefühl, vor allem da sich deine Gewohnheit bislang an einer Oldschool-Geo orientiert, kann das ganz schön täuschen.





Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich fürchte du wirst mit den neuen Geos kein Rad finden, auf dem du dich auf Anhieb "zu Hause" fühlst. Dazu unterscheiden sich die Ansätze von mordernen Bikes zu dem dir bisher bekannten zu sehr. Du fährst dein Rad auch schon sehr lange und mein Eindruck ist, es ist auch das einzige Rad, dass du regelmäßig fährst. Somit hast du vermutlich dein "Setting" welches du auch bei einem neuen Rad erwartest, aber das wird dir keines liefern können.



sagen doch nur, dass Du neue Räder nicht mit Deinem Alten vergleichen kannst und probe"fahren" und nicht probe"sitzen" solltest


----------



## Martina H. (21. April 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein, bin wahrscheinlich ein ähnlich schwieriger Fall wie @Mausoline. Jedenfalls waren mir bisher alle Räder, die ich probegesessen bin, zu groß
> 
> Bin 1,58m groß in Strümpfen, die Bikeschuhe bringen ein oder zwei Zentimeter dazu  SL 74 mit entsprechend kurzem Oberkörper. Gesucht wird ein Rad zum selbst Rauftreten oder auch mal Tragen (da ich keine Hünin bin, sollte das Rad also nicht zu schwer sein). Kein Bikepark, keine wilden Sachen  Das Rad sollte aber trailtauglich sein, Streckentouren auf Forststraßen mache ich eher nicht. Bislang waren die Trails eher nicht technisch, bis S2, aber mit neuem Bike geht vielleicht auch mehr - mein derzeitiges Rad ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt, hat noch eine alte Geo, 120mm Federweg und nicht sonderlich breite Schlappen. Ein neues Rad sollte bei der Abfahrt mehr Spielraum bieten, vermutlich um den Preis etwas schwerer zu sein als das alte.
> 
> ...


...bleib hier mal dran, denn Dein "Problem" ist das gleiche wie bei Mausi 

Ich sach nur Down Country - man müsste nur einen Hersteller finden, der die Teile auch in 27.5 baut. Leider sind die ja alle auf 29 programmiert . Von daher geht der Tip ins Leere...


----------



## sommerfrische (21. April 2021)

29er macht bei mir keinen Sinn.

Aber bin heute eine Stunde mit dem Yeti herumgefahren, auch im Gelände   Es sind Welten zu meinem alten Rad. Das Yeti fährt sich .... als ob's notfalls auch ohne mich fährt  Allein die breiten Schlappen und der Federweg.... Zu groß ist es nicht. Vielleicht etwas zu kurz.... Bin trotzdem schwer in Versuchung... wenn ich überhaupt noch eins kriege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (25. April 2021)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal ein Santa Cruz 5010 in Betracht gezogen? 

Gestern konnte ich das Neue in der xs Probe rollen und war echt überrascht wie klein es ist. 

Beim Blick in die Geotabelle hätte ich es eigentlich schon als zu lang abgestempelt. 
Aber trotz 400mm Reach empfand ich es deutlich kürzer wie mein Fully. 

@Mausoline evtl. wäre es was in der S für dich   
Die Preise sind nur leider sehr sportlich...


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2021)

Hallo @Drahteseli , ich konnte bisher nur auf einem M mit verkürztem Reach eine kleine Runde fahren, war aber positiv überrascht und ich konnte gerade so drüberstehen. Leider bin ich noch nicht an ein S oder XS gekommen.
Das XS hat ja eine gebogene Gabel, ich habe bisher keine Bilder gefunden. Was hast du denn für eine SL und wie hast du den Überstand empfunden?


----------



## Drahteseli (26. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hallo @Drahteseli , ich konnte bisher nur auf einem M mit verkürztem Reach eine kleine Runde fahren, war aber positiv überrascht und ich konnte gerade so drüberstehen. Leider bin ich noch nicht an ein S oder XS gekommen.
> Das XS hat ja eine gebogene Gabel, ich habe bisher keine Bilder gefunden. Was hast du denn für eine SL und wie hast du den Überstand empfunden?


Was meinst du mit gebogener Gabel?
Soweit ich es gesehen habe sah es aus wie ein normales Bike, tatsächlich habe ich auf solche Details aber zu wenig geachtet.
Wenn ich es mal wieder näher betrachten kann schau ich mal, bzw frage mal nach einem Bild 

Ich habe eine SL von 70 cm, stand aber nicht "im Rahmen".
Für gewöhnlich versuche ich diese Position zu vermeiden, wenn man im Gelände doch mal ins Rad absteigen muss, ist der Boden sowieso meist alles andere als eben.
Mit kurzen Beinen ist es ja oft schon grenzwertig in der Ebene auf den Boden zu kommen.


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2021)

gebogene Gabel   Mist geschrieben, sorry
Ich meinte einen gebogenen Rahmen wie z.B. bei meinem Rocky, ab Sattelrohr zuerst horizontal und dann ansteigend zum Steuerrohr.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. April 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein, bin wahrscheinlich ein ähnlich schwieriger Fall wie...



Cube Stereo 140 oder Cube Sting 140 in S 

Modell ab 2018/19 bis 21

Gibts ab 12,5kg oder ab 1500€ gebraucht.


----------



## sommerfrische (26. April 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Cube Stereo 140 oder Cube Sting 140 in S
> 
> Modell ab 2018/19 bis 21
> 
> Gibts ab 12,5kg oder ab 1500€ gebraucht.


Danke. Das schaue ich mir an 

Ich frage aber auch nochmal offensiv in die Runde, ob etwas gegen das Yeti spricht. Der Preis, klar. Federweg ist ein bisschen viel. Aber ich habe mich auf dem Rad gleich wohl gefühlt. Und obwohl ich eigentlich kein graues Rad wollte, fand ich das Grau im Original sehr, sehr schick. Ich hätte es am liebsten gleich mitgenommen  Dass hier keine von den Radexpertinnen was sagt, verunsichert mich nun ein bisschen. Übersehe ich etwas? Täuscht mich mein Wohlgefühl (Liebe macht bekanntlich blind und blöd und man gibt vielleicht viel zu viel Geld aus


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2021)

Votex und Sickgirl sind ja mit ihrem zufrieden, ist das Vorgängermodell. Ich hatte das SB 140 auf der Liste und konnte nur kurz überm M stehen.
Solltest du es dir zulegen kommst du einfach bei mir vorbei, dann kann ich auch ne Runde fahren 

Das Cube in S sollte dir passen, mir ist es zu hoch und ich will auch kein Cube.


----------



## Aninaj (26. April 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Danke. Das schaue ich mir an
> 
> Ich frage aber auch nochmal offensiv in die Runde, ob etwas gegen das Yeti spricht. Der Preis, klar. Federweg ist ein bisschen viel. Aber ich habe mich auf dem Rad gleich wohl gefühlt. Und obwohl ich eigentlich kein graues Rad wollte, fand ich das Grau im Original sehr, sehr schick. Ich hätte es am liebsten gleich mitgenommen  Dass hier keine von den Radexpertinnen was sagt, verunsichert mich nun ein bisschen. Übersehe ich etwas? Täuscht mich mein Wohlgefühl (Liebe macht bekanntlich blind und blöd und man gibt vielleicht viel zu viel Geld aus



Bin mal ein Yeti Probe gefahren (im Bikepark, also nur runter, nix hochtreten  ). Vermittelt unheimlich viel Sicherheit, war mir aber zuviel Rad. Vom Preis ganz zu schweigen 🙈. Aber wenn es dir gefällt und du dich darauf wohl fühlst und der Preis für dich auch in Ordnung geht, dann sehe ich nichts, was noch dagegen spricht. Hast ja jetzt nicht nach nem Baumarktrad gefagt


----------



## Votec Tox (26. April 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Danke. Das schaue ich mir an
> 
> Ich frage aber auch nochmal offensiv in die Runde, ob etwas gegen das Yeti spricht. Der Preis, klar. Federweg ist ein bisschen viel. Aber ich habe mich auf dem Rad gleich wohl gefühlt. Und obwohl ich eigentlich kein graues Rad wollte, fand ich das Grau im Original sehr, sehr schick. Ich hätte es am liebsten gleich mitgenommen  Dass hier keine von den Radexpertinnen was sagt, verunsichert mich nun ein bisschen. Übersehe ich etwas? Täuscht mich mein Wohlgefühl (Liebe macht bekanntlich blind und blöd und man gibt vielleicht viel zu viel Geld aus


Das neue Yeti bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Habe das SB 5 in Gr. S mit 27,5". Ursprünglich wollte ich entweder ein Ibis Mojo oder ein Pivot Swbl. Das Yeti kaufte ich dann gebraucht, da mir die beiden Anderen neu zu kostspielig waren, habe ja noch das treue Demo...
Das Yeti in S ist wirklich niedrig, man hat extrem viel Bewegungsspielraum. Es ist bei teilweise günstiger Ausstattung noch relativ leicht, 13,4 kg. Der Lack ist unterirdisch empfindlich, meins ist ja Yetiblau.
Es fährt sich schön präzise, spielerisch, natürlich habe ich in meinen Downhiller mehr Vertrauen.
Wenn es Dir taugt, nimm es! Ein großer Pluspunkt, es ist verfügbar und Du musst nicht bis 2022 warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich frage aber auch nochmal offensiv in die Runde, ob etwas gegen das Yeti spricht.


....wenn es das ist, was Du willst, was soll dann dagegen sprechen?


sommerfrische schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mich auf dem Rad gleich wohl gefühlt


... ist wohl das beste Kaufargument...


sommerfrische schrieb:


> fand ich das Grau im Original sehr, sehr schick


... und es gefällt auch noch...


sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich hätte es am liebsten gleich mitgenommen


...warum nicht?


sommerfrische schrieb:


> Dass hier keine von den Radexpertinnen was sagt, verunsichert mich nun ein bisschen


Das versteh ich nicht, s. o. - Dir muss es dochpassen/gefallen 


sommerfrische schrieb:


> Übersehe ich etwas? Täuscht mich mein Wohlgefühl (Liebe macht bekanntlich blind und blöd und man gibt vielleicht viel zu viel Geld


Nö, wieso? Und ob es zuviel Geld ist, kannst Du nur selbst entscheiden


----------



## sommerfrische (26. April 2021)

Großen Dank für die schnellen Reaktionen. Ich bin gerade furchtbar wuschig (=aufgewühlt), weil dieses Yeti einerseits so ein Überraschungs-Treffer war (ich war völlig perplex, dass es passte, dass ich es im Gelände fahren durfte, dass ich es tatsächlich kaufen kann...), andererseits übersteigt es mein Budget deutlich, das Geld fehlt woanders (ich hatte zuerst geschrieben: das Yeti fehlt woanders - Freud lässt grüßen ).

Was mir die Reaktionen hier gerade klar gemacht haben (nochmal Danke dafür) ist, was mich am Yeti irritiert hat:



Aninaj schrieb:


> zuviel Rad


Es ist nicht schwer. Es scheint gut zu klettern. Aber es kann viel mehr als ich. Und ein bisschen weniger Rad hätte einfach besser zu mir und meinem Fahren gepasst. Aber die Auswahl ist ja nicht da...und frau wächst ja vielleicht an ihren neuen Möglichkeiten... Ich geh mal Nachdenken


----------



## lucie (27. April 2021)

Bezüglich der finanziellen Bedenken: ich habe mich mit dem Kauf des Transition Spur Rahmens auch für mich sehr weit aus meiner finanziellen Komfortzone herausgewagt, war skeptisch, ob es das Rad dann am Ende auch wirklich wert ist.

Da kamen dann noch die Gabel dazu und viele kleine Teile, die man beim Selbstaufbau nicht immer gleich bedenkt.

Passt einem die Geo dann in der Realität für all das, was man damit so anstellen will? Mein Vorteil war, dass ich das schon fertige Spur von Martina H. mal so richtig proberollen durfte.
Effekt: ich wollte es unbedingt haben, nur sie hat es mit einfach nicht überlassen. 
Also den sauren teuren Drops gelutscht, Rahmen bestellt. 

Nach dem Aufbau, diverser Nachjustierungen und den ersten Ausfahrten bin ich so hin und weg, dass mich der Spassfaktor im Moment die Leere im Tresor vergessen lässt.


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> so ein Überraschungs-Treffer war


... gut...


sommerfrische schrieb:


> dass ich es tatsächlich kaufen


...sehr gut...


sommerfrische schrieb:


> Aber die Auswahl ist ja nicht da


...eben...


sommerfrische schrieb:


> Aber es kann viel mehr als ich.


...aber Du fühlst Dich gut drauf, es scheint zu passen... - Da gewöhnst Du Dich dran...


sommerfrische schrieb:


> das Geld fehlt woanders


...Deine finanzielle Situation kennst nur Du, nur Du kannst entscheiden, ob es Dir das wert ist. Nur eins: ich  bin bestimmt auch kein Geldausgeber, aber die momentane Situation ist so, dass niemand weiss, wo die Reise hingeht. Dein Geld wird sowieso weg sein - irgendwer muss den ganzen Sch... ja bezahlen. Also gib es für Dich aus 


lucie schrieb:


> nur sie hat es mit einfach nicht überlassen.


nö 


lucie schrieb:


> dass mich der Spassfaktor im Moment die Leere im Tresor vergessen lässt.


...jenau, raus mit der Kohle  


sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich geh mal Nachdenken


...nicht zu lange...

(Ich liebe diese Multizitatfunktion )


----------



## M_on_Centurion (27. April 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Es ist nicht schwer. Es scheint gut zu klettern. Aber es kann viel mehr als ich. Und ein bisschen weniger Rad hätte einfach besser zu mir und meinem Fahren gepasst. Aber die Auswahl ist ja nicht da...und frau wächst ja vielleicht an ihren neuen Möglichkeiten... Ich geh mal Nachdenken


Ist bei mir mit meinem Tyee auch so, wenn man beim Fahren genau hinhört, hört man es gähnen. 
Aber ich habe mich auch gleich wohl gefühlt und das Rad soll zumindest bei mir auch länger bleiben, also sprach nix dagegen.
Für alles andere habe ich ja noch das einigen hier bekannte Hardtail. Also ist für alles gesorgt und Haben ist ja bekanntlich besser als Brauchen.
Also ab zum Radl....


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2021)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Haben ist ja bekanntlich besser als Brauchen.



...und damit haben wir es, das Motto des Tages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. April 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und damit haben wir es, das Motto des Tages


+1

Davon abgesehen, besser das Rad kann mehr als man selbst, als umgekehrt. Denn dann könnte das Vegnügen leiden.
Meine können alle mehr als ich, hab ich extra so gekauft.


----------



## sommerfrische (27. April 2021)

Tadaaa..... Yeti gehört jetzt mir 





Wir waren auch schon spielen mit einem befreundeten Pivot.
















Wir sind leichte Trails gefahren. Wurzeln, Wellen, bisschen Gefälle, rauf und runter. Nichts Wildes, aber genug für das Fazit: Das Yeti passt zu mir. Die Übersetzung passt. Es klettert sehr gut, auch auf steileren Trails. Bergab beinahe ein Selbstläufer  Aber ich fühle mich auch nicht wie ein Passagier. Der Lenker ist vermutlich noch zu breit. Und an die Länge des Rades muss ich mich noch gewöhnen (Timing beim Überfahren von Hindernissen stimmt noch nicht). Vielleicht bekommt Yeti auch noch farbige Pedalen, aber das sind Details.

Dank nochmal für die moralische Unterstützung  

Und @Mausoline - du kannst klar probefahren


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2021)

uiiii, das ging ja jetzt schnell  - Glückwunsch


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. April 2021)

Ja da schau an!
Und wie's aussieht, hat's gar nicht sooo sehr wehgetan, wenn man dem breiten Grinsen auf den Fotos glauben kann. 
Wird Zeit, dass bald mal wieder Treffen möglich sind, damit sich all die neuen Bikes gegenseitig beschnuppern können.


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2021)

hrmpf - jo, wär schon cool...


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...Deine finanzielle Situation kennst nur Du, nur Du kannst entscheiden, ob es Dir das wert ist. Nur eins: ich  bin bestimmt auch kein Geldausgeber, aber die momentane Situation ist so, dass niemand weiss, wo die Reise hingeht. Dein Geld wird sowieso weg sein - irgendwer muss den ganzen Sch... ja bezahlen. Also gib es für Dich aus
> 
> ...jenau, raus mit der Kohle


----------



## scylla (27. April 2021)

Ui das ging ja schnell. Das muss wirklich Liebe sein. Das Grinsen beweist es ja auch 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Yeti, viel Spaß und allzeit eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen


----------



## Aninaj (27. April 2021)

Ich lese noch...


sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich geh mal Nachdenken


Und denke mir, na mal schauen was raus kommt und drei mal scrollen später kommt:


sommerfrische schrieb:


> Tadaaa..... Yeti gehört jetzt mir


😳




🥳




Viel Spaß mit dem kleines bißchen zuviel Rad 😎 Da wächst du schon noch rein 😄


----------



## dasboesebock (27. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, Ich hab hier einen sehr zierlichen Downhill Rahmen für 26er von Last.
Es ist das Model Herb 204 in Gr. SX Oberrohr gerade mal 47cm und das Sattelrohr 37cm.
Überstand sind 6cm, somit ist das Oberrohr am Sattelrohr bei 31cm. Ich denke wenn man 
den als AM aufbaut ist er cirka ab einer Körbergrösse von 150cm fahrbar ( unter vorbehalt ). 
Dei Interesse bitte PN Grüsse Andi


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Tadaaa..... Yeti gehört jetzt mir
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1260080
> 
> Wir sind leichte Trails gefahren. Wurzeln, Wellen, bisschen Gefälle, rauf und runter. Nichts Wildes, aber genug für das Fazit: Das Yeti passt zu mir. Die Übersetzung passt. Es klettert sehr gut, auch auf steileren Trails. Bergab beinahe ein Selbstläufer  Aber ich fühle mich auch nicht wie ein Passagier...


 Na, geht doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. April 2021)

Ein Kommentar in der aktuellen Bike, vllt solltet ihr da mal hinschreiben 😉


----------



## Ingwertee (2. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen, 
Ich verzweifle an meinem Fahrradkauf...
Ich lese seit einem Jahr immer mal wieder mit hier. Eigentlich hatte ich mich auf ein Vpace Moritz festgelegt und habe auf die nächste Bestellmöglichkeit gewartet. Aber der letzte Newsletter mit dem Hinweis auf 60 Räder mit Lieferung im September nimmt mir etwas den Wind aus dem Segeln. Nun habe ich mich mit den Modellen 2021 bislang wenig befasst. 
Wir planen Mitte August eine Radtour, bei der ich das Rad brauchen würde. Was, wenn ich nun improvisiere und dann gar kein Rad bekomme? 

Deshalb habe ich mich nun wieder auf die Suche gemacht, mit beschränktem Erfolg. Finde ich hier den Treffer. Was zuletzt so verlinkt war, habe ich angeschaut, aber irgendwas hat immer nicht gepasst. @Mausolines Problem scheint ähnlich wie meines.

Ich bin 158 groß, Schrittlänge 68 cm, knapp 55 kg. Mir liegt mehr an ruhigen Touren im Wald, möglichst weit weg von der nächsten (Forst)-Straße,  als an rasanten Abfahrten.  Insofern suche ich ein Fully, das mich auch gut und möglichst angenehm den Berg hoch bringt. Meine Schmerzgrenze beim Gewicht sehe ich bei 14 kg, Carbon will ich aus Umweltschutzgründen nicht oder möglichst wenig.  Das Rad sollte vor Mitte August zu bekommen sein. 
Juliana und Liv haben Modelle, die passen könnten, sind in Alu aber zu schwer. 
Das einzige Rad das ich momentan im Blick habe ist ein Trek Fuel Ex 8 in XS bei einem Händler nicht ganz am anderen Ende des Landes.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit oder andere Ideen?

Danke! 

Lena


----------



## aricia (2. Mai 2021)

Ingwertee schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Ich verzweifle an meinem Fahrradkauf...
> Ich lese seit einem Jahr immer mal wieder mit hier. Eigentlich hatte ich mich auf ein Vpace Moritz festgelegt und habe auf die nächste Bestellmöglichkeit gewartet. Aber der letzte Newsletter mit dem Hinweis auf 60 Räder mit Lieferung im September nimmt mir etwas den Wind aus dem Segeln. Nun habe ich mich mit den Modellen 2021 bislang wenig befasst.
> Wir planen Mitte August eine Radtour, bei der ich das Rad brauchen würde. Was, wenn ich nun improvisiere und dann gar kein Rad bekomme?
> ...


Schau mal auf der Website von Giant. Aktuell ist ein Giant Trance jr. in 26“ verfügbar (unter Kids)

Was hat denn das Trek für eine Ausstattung + Geometriedaten? Hast Du einen link zu dem Bike?


----------



## Ingwertee (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo Aricia,
Ja, hier der Link: https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...uel-ex-8-xt/p/33000/?colorCode=bluedark_black.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2021)

Aus welcher Gegend bist du denn?

Hast du denn schon nach den Cubes geschaut? Ich vermute der Händler bei dem ich war, hat das XS und das S noch. 
Steht aber alles im Süden.
Das ist auch noch da https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1495689-pivot-mach-6-carbon-grosse-xs-27-5


----------



## aricia (2. Mai 2021)

Mit dem Trek hast auf jeden Fall ein ordentliches Bike was die Ausstattung angeht. Frag doch mal beim Händler nach, ob eine Probefahrt möglich ist (wegen Corona ..)


----------



## Carolin7085 (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo.

Verkaufe hier einen komplett neuen Crosser von Original Wheeler , Model: 6600.  Gemuffter Stahlrahmen aus qualitativ hochwertigen Tange Rohren in 26 Zoll.
Der Rahmen ist neu lackiert in der Farbe Erdbeerrot (RAL 3018). Sticker kommen noch dran. Sind grad im Druck.  
Die Gabel ist auch neu.
Bei dem Lager des Vorderrades, habe ich Kugeln und Konen neu ersetzt.
Laufräder sind selber gebaut.
Auf Wunsch können gerne noch Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger montiert werden.
Sattelstütze ist noch Original von Wheeler.
Die Kettenschaltung ist Shimano 1x7.
Maße: Rahmenhöhe 49cm , Rahmenlänge 56cm
Der Rahmen ist für Menschen die 1,40-1,55m groß sind.
Da das Fahrrad selber mit viel Liebe und Können gebaut wurde und keine mindere Qualität hat, ist der Preis 600Euro auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt.
Das Fahrrad ist insgesamt ein Leichtgewicht.



Darf gerne angesehen und Probe gefahren werden. Komme aus Leipzig.
Bei Fragen einfach melden.


----------



## Ingwertee (2. Mai 2021)

Der nächste große Cube-Händler ist bei uns die Straße runter. Die Räder sind aber leider zu hoch. Ich bin in Nordbayern.
Ich überlege, das Trek zu bestellen und im Zweifel zurück zu schicken. Das ist letztlich nicht teurer, als hinzufahren. Wenn man vor Ort nicht mal einen Kaffee trinken kann, macht so ein Ausflug auch wenig Spaß. Das Giant ist nur weit verfügbar.


----------



## Sandheide (2. Mai 2021)

Ingwertee schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit oder andere Ideen?


Bein Orbea kannst du dich auch mal umsehen. Bei denen fängt das kleinste (S) bei 1,50m an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ingwertee (2. Mai 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Bein Orbea kannst du dich auch mal umsehen. Bei denen fängt das kleinste (S) bei 1,50m an..


Seufz... wieder nur für kleine Menschen mit langen Beinen. Meine Tochter ist kleiner als ich,  fährt aber ein älteres Specialized in S... Mir ist das Rad zu hoch.


----------



## Sandheide (2. Mai 2021)

Ingwertee schrieb:


> Seufz... wieder nur für kleine Menschen mit langen Beinen. Meine Tochter ist kleiner als ich,  fährt aber ein älteres Specialized in S... Mir ist das Rad zu hoch.


Meine Frau hat ne 74er Schrittlänge. Optisch gesehen würde sie auch mit ner kleineren Schrittlänge auf dem Orbea zurecht kommen.. Zum Vergleich sie fährt auch noch ein Juliana Rubion in S und da hat sie deutlich weniger "Platz".


----------



## aricia (2. Mai 2021)

Cube und Canyon sind von der Überstandshöhe alle zu hoch 

Habe nach langer Suche letztendlich ein Hardtail gekauft. Fullys mit niedriger Überstandshöhe und passendem Reach und Stack gibts kaum für kleine Leute  Für Deine Ansprüche wäre vielleicht auch ein Hardtail die bessere Variante, dann kriegst Du für das Geld auch ein richtig gutes Bike, statt beim Fully nur eine 0815-Ausstattung in der Preislage


----------



## Ingwertee (2. Mai 2021)

Was hast du genommen? Ich habe lange geschwankt und bin auch immer noch nicht 100 Prozent vom fully überzeugt. 

Mein Mann und meine Kinder sind absolut begeistert von der Federung. Mir fehlt der Vergleich. Natürlich fährt das Specialized meiner Tochter besser als mein Hardtail-Crossrad, aber das ist keine Kunst. Es fährt auch besser als das E-MTB Hardtail, mit dem ich gerade den Kinderanhänger mit unseren zwei Kleinen ziehe, aber das wiegt 20 Kilo und ist eigentlich auch zu groß,  weil mein Mann es auch fährt. Vielleicht fände ein leichtes, weniger Hardtail auch besser...
Aber dann fährt wieder die Mutter als einzige das Einfach-Rad (auch wenn es eigentlich das bessere wäre, die Leute kommentieren das tatsächlich)


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2021)

Ingwertee schrieb:


> Wir planen Mitte August eine Radtour, bei der ich das Rad brauchen würde. Was, wenn ich nun improvisiere und dann gar kein Rad bekomme?



Das klingt das nach Gepäck und Strecke.



Ingwertee schrieb:


> Mir liegt mehr an ruhigen Touren im Wald, möglichst weit weg von der nächsten (Forst)-Straße, als an rasanten Abfahrten.



Das klingt nach flowigen Abfahrten.



Ingwertee schrieb:


> Insofern suche ich ein Fully, das mich auch gut und möglichst angenehm den Berg hoch bringt.



Das beißt sich jetzt irgendwie mit dem davor.



aricia schrieb:


> Für Deine Ansprüche wäre vielleicht auch ein Hardtail die bessere Variante,



So sehe ich das auch.

Ein Fully ist schwerer und im Anstieg nie so effizient wie ein vergleichbares HT. Und das "bequem" bedeutet nur, dass Energie statt in den Vortrieb in der Dämpfung verschwindet.

Wenn du also bergab tatsächlich eher ruhig und flowig fährst, dann spricht überhaupt nichts gegen ein HT. Das kannst du dann ja mit etwas breiteren Reifen (Plusbereifung) ausstatten (vorher natürlich prüfen ob der Rahmen das hergibt) und dann ist es auch etwas bequemer. Dafür ist es leichter und effizienter der Berg hoch zu pedalieren. Also eigentlich genau das, was du suchst.

Da du auch eher normal lange Beine hast, würde ich kein Cube nehmen, die bauen auch eher hoch und kurz, aber wenn es wenig Alternativen gibt, dann muss man das Beste draus machen. 

Wie schaut es denn mit dem Max von Vpace aus? Auf der HP steht: *Die nächste Bestellmöglichkeit Ende Mai mit Auslieferung Juni-Juli. *Das könnte doch passen?


----------



## Ingwertee (2. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das klingt das nach Gepäck und Strecke.


Nur bedingt.  Die Strecken sind eher kurz, weil wir mit zwei Kleinkindern fahren,  maximal 30 bis 40 Kilometer. Das Gepäck zieht jemand anders mit den Kindern mit unserem E-Bike - deshalb brauche ich ein Rad, wenn ich nicht mir meinem Cube Nature fahren will. Das kommt auf Waldwegen schon an seine Grenzen.
Das Max hatte ich auch schon mal im Blick, habe mich dann aber vom Moritz überzeugen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2021)

Ingwertee schrieb:


> Die Strecken sind eher kurz, weil wir mit zwei Kleinkindern fahren, maximal 30 bis 40 Kilometer.



Und da willst du mit nem Fully fahren?  Also das kann man natürlich machen, aber sinnvoller wäre ein HT. Für mich fehlt da immer noch der Grund, warum es ein Fully sein soll. Ist es nur ein "haben wollen" ,was auch ein legitimer Grund sein kann, oder gibt es wirklich einen Einsatzzweck, in dem ein Fully besser wäre als ein HT?


----------



## Ingwertee (2. Mai 2021)

Ich begegne auf unseren Touren hier im Mittelgebirge hauptsächlich Fullys. Ob das sinnvoll ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, dazu fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Und leider kann ich mir ja auch nicht irgendwo ein Fully ausleihen um es auszuprobieren, ich komme ja mit den Füßen kaum auf die Pedale. 
Ich würde mich ärgern, wenn ich mit dem neuen Rad den Trail am Berg über unserem Haus runterfahre und merke, das passt nicht. Genauso würde ich mich natürlich ärgern, wenn ich beim Aufstieg feststelle, dass das Rad zu schwer und unhandlich ist. Insofern freue ich mich über Tipps.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2021)

Da wir deinen Trail am Berg über dem Haus nicht kennen, ist es schwer zu sagen, was ein dafür taugliches Rad wäre. Womit fährst du den denn jetzt?

Ansonsten würde ich dir mal vorschlagen in diesem Thread: Ladies mit ihren Bikes im Einsatz (vielleicht von hinten nach vorn) ein bißchen zu stöbern und zu schauen, womit die Damen hier was für Trails fahren. Du wirst feststellen, dass frau mit dem HT eigentlich fast alles fahren kann, was mit dem Fully geht (von fettem Bikepark geballere mal abgesehen, dass könnte etwas rumpeln, aber das hattest du ja ausgeschlossen). Insofern ist es am Ende eine indivudelle Entscheidung, was für ein Rad du möchtest.


----------



## Ingwertee (2. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Da wir deinen Trail am Berg über dem Haus nicht kennen, ist es schwer zu sagen, was ein dafür taugliches Rad wäre


Das ist mir bewusst. Aber aus Gründen der Anonymität möchte ich nicht verlinken. Komoot sieht alle Strecken, die in Frage kommen, als mittelschwer oder schwer. Ich schau mir den Threat an.
Angefangen habe ich mit meinem Cube Crossrad, das war aber sehr grenzwertig. Jetzt fahre ich mit einem Bulls E-Stream, aber ich will langfristig nicht Ebike fahren.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2021)

Ingwertee schrieb:


> Komoot sieht alle Strecken, die in Frage kommen, als mittelschwer oder schwer.



Meinst du diese Skala von Komoot?

Ich sag mal so, wenn du Strecken, die realistisch mit S2 (mittel) und S3 (schwer) gekennzeichnet sind, mit einem Cube Crossrad gefahren bist, dann Hut ab. Dann kannst du das aber auch alles locker mit einem HT fahren, das kann ja nur besser werden.

Aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass ein(e) Einsteiger(in) mit einem Crossrad S3 Trails fährt. Denn das sind sicherlich keine 



Ingwertee schrieb:


> Mir liegt mehr an ruhigen Touren im Wald,



sondern anspruchsvolle Touren im schweren Gelände. Aber hej, wer weiß, vielleicht bist du auch voll das Talent.

Daher, schau dir mal den verlinkten Thread die Bilder und Videos an und dann sag uns, was in etwa dem entspricht, was du fährst / fahren möchtest.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Mai 2021)

Wer ein 8kg CANYON Carbon Hardtail in "S" sucht, welches zwar noch 26" Räder und 3-fach Kurbel hat, kann sich bei mir melden. 

Ausstattung kpl XTR, Laufräder von WhezzWheels.....Bin noch dabei das Bike für den Verkauf fertig zu machen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Mai 2021)

Ingwertee schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst. Aber aus Gründen der Anonymität möchte ich nicht verlinken. Komoot sieht alle Strecken, die in Frage kommen, als mittelschwer oder schwer. Ich schau mir den Threat an.
> Angefangen habe ich mit meinem Cube Crossrad, das war aber sehr grenzwertig. Jetzt fahre ich mit einem Bulls E-Stream, aber ich will langfristig nicht Ebike fahren.


Verständlich.
Aber manchmal helfen auch Fotos der Strecke und/oder grobe Eingrenzung des Gebiets um die Beschaffenheit der Strecken dort ganz grob einschätzen zu können.


Ingwertee schrieb:


> Ich begegne auf unseren Touren hier im Mittelgebirge hauptsächlich Fullys. Ob das sinnvoll ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, dazu fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Und leider kann ich mir ja auch nicht irgendwo ein Fully ausleihen um es auszuprobieren, ich komme ja mit den Füßen kaum auf die Pedale.
> Ich würde mich ärgern, wenn ich mit dem neuen Rad den Trail am Berg über unserem Haus runterfahre und merke, das passt nicht. Genauso würde ich mich natürlich ärgern, wenn ich beim Aufstieg feststelle, dass das Rad zu schwer und unhandlich ist. Insofern freue ich mich über Tipps.


Gründe dafür, ein Fully zu fahren, gibt es viele: Manche besitzen nur ein Bike und haben dann ein Fully, das sie eigentlich nur in anderen Gegenden wirklich ausnutzen; Bequemlichkeit; nie über etwas anderes nachgedacht; ... 
Sich jetzt auf ein Fully festzulegen, nur weil man in der Gegend nichts anderes sieht, ist aber nicht der richtige Grund. Die Vor- und Nachteile wurden ja schon aufgezählt und letztlich muss jede für sich selbst entscheiden, welche Vorteile schwerwiegender sind und welche nAchteile sie in Kauf nehmen würde. 

Am besten wäre es, wenn du die Möglichkeit hättest, auf deinen Hausstrecken auch mal ein Fully und/oder HT zu testen - dann hättest du den Vergleich zu deinem bisherigen Bike. Das ist noch viel mehr wert, als alle unsere Tipps auf Grundlage unspezifischer Angaben...


----------



## Ingwertee (3. Mai 2021)

Ach, nach einer Nacht drüber schlafen finde ich, ein bisschen Werbung für den Spessart ist doch auch nicht schlecht 

Hier unter Trailtouren ist unser Programm für nächsten Monate, allerdings in kürzeren Etappen.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Mai 2021)

Die Überlegung für ein HT wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen. Außer einigem anderen passt das Gewicht der Fully´s inzwischen nicht mehr wirklich zum Tourenfahren für uns Kleine. Und Carbon, muss das sein und dann auch nicht leichter 
Ich bin ca. 7 Jahre in den Alpen und Dolos Touren und Alpencrosse mit dem HT gefahren, für den Anfang reicht das aus, der Technik schadets auch nicht und Spaß hatte ich viel  
Allerdings, keine Ahnung was es da Passendes grad oder noch aufm Markt gibt 🤔


Und zur Erinnerung   hier mitmachen. Mal sehen, was bei denen rauskommt.


greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ein Kommentar in der aktuellen Bike, vllt solltet ihr da mal hinschreiben 😉
> Anhang anzeigen 1261579


----------



## LiLin (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin ebenso noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Bislang fuhr ich das alte Focus Whistler meines Mannes, das aber eigentlich nicht wirklich passt und keine ausgiebigen Touren erlaubt. Blöderweise kam dann Corona dazwischen und ich konnte nur ein Merida (war auch eher ungeeignet) und ein Focus Raven Probe fahren. Passten beide nicht zu mir. Vor Ort gibt es noch einen Händler, bei dem es Rocky Mountain und Stevens gibt. Allerdings wurde ich hier aufgrund der kleinen Auswahl auch nicht fündig, zumal ich den Verkäufer auch nicht verstand, als er meinte ich bräuchte mindestens 120mm Federweg, je nach Bike wären sicherlich auch 100mm ok - wobei mehr vermutlich auch nicht schlecht sind. Zudem bin ich von den "Frauen MTBs" nicht so angetan, die tw. gebogenen Rahmen halte ich nicht unbedingt für sinnvoll und die Farben sind gewöhnungsbedürftig - auch wenn das alles natürlich sehr subjektiv ist und ich mehr Halbwissen habe. Allerdings fällt schon auf, dass die Bikes mitunter auch schlechter ausgestattet sind.

Meine Daten: 163 cm, Schritthöhe 74 cm und 60 kg.

Wir fahren im Osnabrücker Land herum, gerne im Teutoburger Wald, aber es sollte zukünftig auch gerne in den Alpen nutzbar sein. (An dieser Stelle gerne mal melden, wer ebenfalls aus der Ecke kommt )
Es gibt ja leider auch weniger Auswahl bei 27,5. Bei der Suche nach einem Hardtail tue ich mich inzwischen schwer, da ich schon so viel gelesen habe und sich inzwischen eher Überforderung breit gemacht hat. Nicht weit von uns in Bonn gibt es Radon, aber hier kommen die etwas besseren Räder auch nur mit 29 Zoll daher. Nun bin ich auf das Ghost FR AMR 4.7 AL aufmerksam geworden, ist allerdings ein Fully dafür mit 27,5 Rädern. Ich weiß für Fullys kann man auf jeden Fall auch noch mehr Geld ausgeben. Vielleicht wäre also doch ein besseres Hardtail auch die bessere Wahl? Vielleicht kann jemand eins aus dem Hause Rocky Mountain, Stevens, Focus oder Ghost empfehlen? Bin aber auch offen für andere, das wären nur die Marken, die evtl. über Händler in der Nähe zu bekommen wären. Da ich aufgrund von Corona noch länger sparen konnte, könnte ich inzwischen bis zu 2300€ ausgeben, aber das ist viel Geld und soll gut investiert sein.


Hier noch der Link zu dem genannten Fully von Ghost:
https://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes/fully/bike/fr-amr-47-al

Viele Grüße! 

P. S. Da ich gerade auf der Seite bin, das Nirvana Tour Universal:
https://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes/hardtail/bike/nirvana-tour-universal-2021
Auf den ersten Blick macht es keinen schlechten Eindruck, aber bezüglich der einzelnen Parts bin ich mir unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Mai 2021)

Ingwertee schrieb:


> Der nächste große Cube-Händler ist bei uns die Straße runter. Die Räder sind aber leider zu hoch. Ich bin in Nordbayern.
> Ich überlege, das Trek zu bestellen und im Zweifel zurück zu schicken. Das ist letztlich nicht teurer, als hinzufahren. Wenn man vor Ort nicht mal einen Kaffee trinken kann, macht so ein Ausflug auch wenig Spaß. Das Giant ist nur weit verfügbar.


Nordbayern ist bei mir um die Ecke. Im Spessart bin ich dementsprechend hin und wieder unterwegs. Also HK und so.
Ich bin mit 160 cm und 74 cm Schrittlänge zwar etwas größer, habe aber zwei (schwere) Hardtails mit geringer Überstandshöhe. Wenn es nur darum geht, Hardtail zu probieren (unabhängig von Fabrikat und so), ich kann beide ins Auto werfen und man kann sich bei gutem Wetter mal irgendwo um den Hahnenkamm herum treffen, zwecks ausprobieren, ob das grundsätzlich funzt. Das einzige wo man beim fahren bei meinen Bikes aufpassen muss, sind die Bremsen. Die sind Motorradfahrermäßig verbaut, d.h. Vorderradbremse rechts.


----------



## Ingwertee (3. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass ein(e) Einsteiger(in) mit einem Crossrad S3 Trails fährt.


Crossrad ist wahrscheinlich missverständlich. Das Rad ist schon geländetauglich, auf jeden Fall bis S1, und das besser als manches Einsteiger-"MTB". Mein Sohn hat eines zerlegt, meinem Rad hat die Strecke nichts ausgemacht. 
Auf unbefestigten Wege fahre ich schon lange. Aber nicht in der Verbindung mit Steigung.  



Mausoline schrieb:


> Allerdings, keine Ahnung was es da Passendes grad oder noch aufm Markt gibt


Abgesehen von Vpace scheint das schwierig. Wie @LiLin schreibt, sind die kleinen Räder meist schlecht ausgerstattet und genauso schwer wie die Fullys! Ich habe noch nichts entdeckt.


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ich kann beide ins Auto werfen und man kann sich bei gutem Wetter mal irgendwo um den Hahnenkamm herum treffen,


Das ist super nett! Ich kann allerdings nur am Wochenende. Sag mal wann es dir passen könnte.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Mai 2021)

Ich kann auch nur am Wochenende. Uhrzeitmäßig bin ich da völlig frei. Biken hat bei gutem Wetter immer Vorrang vor allem anderen. Am besten man fährt im Spessart dort, wo ihr sowieso unterwegs seit, oder unterwegs sein wollt. Ich hab in den letzten 15 Jahren im Spessart so ziemlich alles abgegrast, von daher bin ich entspannt, was die genauen Örtlichkeiten angeht.


----------



## OliverKaa (19. Mai 2021)

Hi an alle!
Welche Lenkerbreite findet Ihr angenehm bei ca. 1.60?
Cheers Oliver


----------



## Sven12345 (19. Mai 2021)

Kommt stark auf Schulterbreite und Armlänge und persönliche Vorliebe an.


----------



## OliverKaa (19. Mai 2021)

Größe 1,60 und 38er Schulterbreite. Ist für meinen Sohn und ich bin mir nicht sicher auf welches Maß ich den Lenker kürzen soll.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Mai 2021)

Kommt dann ja auch auf Fahrweise und Gewohnheiten an. Notfalls erstmal weniger kürzen, probieren und notfalls nach 1-2 Wochen weiter kürzen... 
Ich vermute, wenn dir jetzt alle hier ihre Lenkerbreite schreiben, wirst du auch nicht viel schlauer draus, weil's eben jeder anders fährt...


----------



## OliverKaa (19. Mai 2021)

Kann sein, jedoch hätte ich dann mal einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Mai 2021)

160 cm Körperlänge, 45 cm Schulterbreite.
Enduros: über 4 Jahre, d.h. bis letztes Jahr, 80 cm. Da es in engen Kehren und in Anliegern immer mal knapp wurde um bei der Spannweite vernünftig Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen, jetzt auf dem Bike mit dem 65er Vorbau 76 cm und auf dem Bike mit dem 30er Vorbau 78 cm.

Wie schon zuvor von WarriorPrincess geschrieben, erst mal etwas breiter anfangen. Gekürzt ist schnell, dranbasteln eher nicht. 80 cm sind bei der Schulterbreite von 38 cm mit Sicherheit zu viel, aber 76-78 cm wäre zum ausprobieren ein Anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (19. Mai 2021)

VPACE stattet seine Max-Bikes mit max. 680er Lenkern aus.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (19. Mai 2021)

Ich würde den Junior mal Liegestütze in angenehmer Handposition machen lassen und dann den Abstand der beiden Handaussenflächen messen. Hat bei mir (1,60, Schulterbreite 38, 780er Lenker) ziemlich gut gepasst.


----------



## mikeonbike (28. Mai 2021)

hab da gerade ne anzeige geschaltet...

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ekerf-hinterbau-groesse-s/1779686812-217-5520

der vollständigkeit halber...

Oberrohr waagerecht hat 575 mm
Sattelrohr Mitte Trettlager Oberkante Sattelrohr 410 mm
Sattelrohr Mitte Trettlager Oberkante Oberrohr 360 mm


----------



## euro910 (31. Mai 2021)

@Ingwertee 
meine Frau ist mit 1,55 auf ein Woom 6 Off (bzw up) gewechselt
daneben fährt sie noch ein älteres Cube Fully in xs

wenn das vpace nicht verfügbar ist für deine Tour und HT in Frage kommt, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle das 6 OFF air anschauen, das bkommst du auch nach der Tour für kaum weniger wie Neuwert wieder weg (musst halt nur schauen eins zu bekommen ..   )

Frauchen ist jedenfalls zufrieden für S1 und teils S2 , reicht ihr das HT

mfg STefan


----------



## calliope (12. Juni 2021)

hallo zusammen 
zu allererst ich bin absolute Anfängerin in dem Bereich, aber ich will gern mal was neues probieren was aber mit dem jetzigen Bike nicht gut geht. will vor allem Touren auf Schotter und den ein oder anderen leichteren Trail versuchen und mal schaun wies läuft.

zu mir:
körpergröße: 162cm
Schrittlänge: 77cm
56kg

ich hätte jetzt die möglichkeit ein yt jeffsy al two 29 von 2017 zu einem recht vernünftigen preis zu kaufen. Rahmengröße S aber mit 29er Laufrädern. meint ihr das würde vom Rahmen passen? oder wären vl überhaupt 27.5er besser bei meiner größe? was meint ihr?


----------



## Aninaj (12. Juni 2021)

Für


calliope schrieb:


> vor allem Touren auf Schotter und den ein oder anderen leichteren Trail



sollte ein 


calliope schrieb:


> Rahmengröße S aber mit 29er Laufrädern.


 
vollkommen ausreichend sein. Die kleineren Rädern sind dann relevant, wenn es darum geht in schwierigem Gelände zu manövrieren. Ob allerdings ein



calliope schrieb:


> yt jeffsy al two 29



mit 150/140 mm Federweg für das angestrebte Gelände nicht total überdimensioniert, ist eine andere Frage. Für das was du angibst, würde ich ein Hardtail vorschlagen. Es ist leichter (wenn wir von vergleichbarer Preisklasse ausgehen) und deine Energie verschwindet nicht in einer überdimensionierten Dämpfung.

Aber, da es aktuell schwierig ist, überhaupt ein Bike zu bekommen, kann die Entscheidung für das Jeffsy natürlich absolut richtig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (12. Juni 2021)

Probiers vorher aus, ob du damit klar kommst und du dich sicher fühlst.
29er sind rießen Prügel.
162 geht eher richtung XS. Bei der Schrittlänge 77 müsste S noch gehen.
Bin selber 170 mit 79 Schrittlänge und fühle mich auf S Rahmen pudelwohl - aber ich mag keine 29er.

Was hast du denn bisher für eins?


----------



## calliope (12. Juni 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Für
> 
> 
> sollte ein
> ...


hey danke für deine ausführliche antwort, ja mir ist natürlich klar, dass es jetzt nicht ein bike mit dieser ausstattung sein muss für dass was ich fahren will bzw im moment kann, allerdings will ich nicht ausschließen evtl auch schwierigeres zu fahren mit der zeit, aber ich muss mich dahingehend auch noch rantasten ;-) aber schon mal gut zu hören dass es im prinzip passen würde


----------



## calliope (12. Juni 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Probiers vorher aus, ob du damit klar kommst und du dich sicher fühlst.
> 29er sind rießen Prügel.
> 162 geht eher richtung XS. Bei der Schrittlänge 77 müsste S noch gehen.
> Bin selber 170 mit 79 Schrittlänge und fühle mich auf S Rahmen pudelwohl - aber ich mag keine 29er.
> ...


im moment ein älteres ktm hardtail, rahmengröße hab ich jetzt leider nicht im kopf.


----------



## Basti138 (12. Juni 2021)

Älteres KTM Hardtail.
Das müsste doch für den Zweck reichen?
Du willst halt wahrscheinlich ein Fully, weils ein Fully ist - kennt wohl jeder hier.

Ein Jeffsy an sich ist perfekt tourentauglich.
Kannste ohne Probleme 50km fahren. Beim Capra siehts anders aus.
Aber probiere, ob du mit den 29er Rädern klar kommst. Das in Verbindung mit dem Federweg wird recht hoch, im Vergleich mit deinem jetzigen.
Du musst auch den SAG richtig einstellen.


----------



## calliope (12. Juni 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Älteres KTM Hardtail.
> Das müsste doch für den Zweck reichen?
> Du willst halt wahrscheinlich ein Fully, weils ein Fully ist - kennt wohl jeder hier.
> 
> ...


naja es ist 15 jahre alt also wirklich "älter" und ich muss sagen es ist alles in allem nicht mehr wirklich gut in schuss, ein neues müsst ich mir wohl oder übel sowieso kaufen. aufs jeffsy bin ich auch nur gekommen weils jemand in der umgebung verkauft und da hab mir gedacht wenns größenmäßig passen sollt wäre es eine überlegung wert, that's it ;-) ich werds mal selbst probefahren und schauen wie ich damit zurecht komm. danke für eure meinungen


----------



## Basti138 (12. Juni 2021)

Ich schätze deine Größe an die untere Grenze der Rahmengröße - es müsste noch gehen.
Du wirst beim Absetzen am Oberrohr anstehen?
Wenn du den Sag/Luftdruck richtig einstellst, gibt das Bike aber nach, wenn du auf dem Oberrohr anstößt. Gewöhnung.
Das ist bei unter 170 mit dem Federweg schon deutlich.
Das hat doch sicher eine Variostütze, das hilft dir auch noch.

Probiers.
Dein altes könnte man doch aufpeppeln:
Neue Seile, Schaltauge ausrichten, einstellen. Und dann ist die frage, was mit den Bremsen ist - Discs?
Ich würde das nicht verkaufen. Du bekommst nichts dafür und hast so noch nen Plan B.


----------



## Aninaj (12. Juni 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> 162 geht eher richtung XS. Bei der Schrittlänge 77 müsste S noch gehen.



So pauschal kann man das wohl kaum sagen, kommt ja immer auf den Hersteller (also die wirkliche Geo) und die eigenen Vorlieben an.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Bin selber 170 mit 79 Schrittlänge und fühle mich auf S Rahmen pudelwohl



Bin 167 mit 77er Schrittlänge und fahre bei MTBs mittlerweile meistens M-Rahmen. So unterschiedlich sind Menschen.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Ein Jeffsy an sich ist perfekt tourentauglich.
> Kannste ohne Probleme 50km fahren



Ich weiß immer nicht wie man zu solchen Aussagen kommt. 50km im Flachen, oder mit 1500hm oder 3000 hm? Das kann man doch nicht so pauschal da hintippen, wenn die Fragestellerin schreibt:



calliope schrieb:


> ich bin absolute Anfängerin in dem Bereich,



Und eine Frau hat nun auch mal 20% weniger Muskelmasse. Selbst bei gleicher Größe und gleichem Gewicht ist das Verhältnis Muskelmasse zu Radmasse eine völlig andere.



calliope schrieb:


> ich werds mal selbst probefahren und schauen wie ich damit zurecht komm



Das ist eine hervorragende Idee und das Beste was frau machen kann. Schau, dass es ordentlich auf deine Größe eingestellt ist und fahre vielleicht (wenn das geht) auch einen kleinen Trail.


----------



## Basti138 (12. Juni 2021)

> So pauschal kann man das wohl kaum sagen, kommt ja immer auf den Hersteller (also die wirkliche Geo) und die eigenen Vorlieben an.


Die Größen sind bei den Herstellern nicht 100 Pro vergleichbar.
Das Jeffsy hätte ich mir selber fast gekauft - die Geo hab ich mir deshalb sehr genau angeschaut und verglichen.



> Ich weiß immer nicht wie man zu solchen Aussagen kommt. 50km im Flachen, oder mit 1500hm oder 3000 hm? Das kann man doch nicht so pauschal da hintippen, wenn die Fragestellerin schreibt:


Gemischt. 25 km Anfahrt Asphalt, Schotter, whatever. 25km Trails.
Oder auch 50km trails, so S1, S2. Je nachdem wie mans angehen lässt. Nach 50km werde ich zum Beidpiel mit vergleichbaren Bikes langsam.
Flachland mit  paar Höhenmeter, aber nicht dauernd bergauf, je nach Kondition. Keine Alpen.
Es ist noch ein guter Allrounder.

Kondition aufbauen. Mit 20km anfangen. Dann steigern. Und in einer Saison sollten 50km locker drin sein.


----------



## Aninaj (12. Juni 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Die Größen sind bei den Herstellern nicht 100 Pro vergleichbar.
> Das Jeffsy hätte ich mir selber fast gekauft - die Geo hab ich mir deshalb sehr genau angeschaut und verglichen.


Ah Deine Aussagen bezog sich auf das Jeffsy, das kam aus dem Post für mich nicht raus, da es direkt nach der Aussage



Basti138 schrieb:


> 29er sind rießen Prügel.


steht.


----------



## Basti138 (12. Juni 2021)

Du hast schon recht - die Größen sind anders. Mache Bikes fallen aus dem Raster.
Bei Trek steige ich mit den Größenbezeichnungen nicht durch.

Ich kenne viele, die mit ca 165 29er fahren, überzeugt.
Ich kenne aber auch jemanden, der sein 29er Hardtail wieder verkauft hat.
Ich mag eher wendige Bikes und bevorzuge also 27,5, oder eben alte 26er.
hab einige 29er ausprbiert und im Vergleich zu meinen empfand ich die als Prügel 
Ich mags einfach nicht. Wenn ich jetzt 180 wäre, würde ich das wohl anders sehen.
Eben, ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juni 2021)

Für mich wäre ja beim 29er mit der kleinen Rahmengröße auf jeden Fall auch noch ausschlaggebend, dass ich bei waagerechter Fußstellung in jede Richung 90° einlenken kann.
Ich würde Dir auch recht geben, dass es wenig Sinn macht, ein 15 Jahre altes Hardteil mit viel Geld und Mühe wieder herzurichten. Für die Fahrt zum Bäcker oder in die Eisdiele oder im Winter im Schlamm rumfahren mag das okay sein, aber um etwas ambitionierter zu fahren, ist ein modernes Rad schon besser und auch sicher motvierender 
Es geht nichts über eine ausgiebige Probefahrt.


----------



## BerndK2 (29. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine Frage an Leute, die sich mit Last Coal oder Glen in 155 und 165 auskennen: Bin 161, 75 cm Schritt. Mein altes Bike (von 2009) in "S" besitzt Reach etwa 390 mm, Oberrohr etwa 555 mm, Gabel 140 mm, 35 mm Riser, 25 mm Spacer drunter. Ich schätze die eher aufrechte Sitzposition, auch wenn man an sehr steilen Anstiegen fast in den Lenker beißt, damit das VR nicht steigt. Bei Last rät man mir stark zum 165er (würde das MX nehmen, damit ich überm Hinterrad stehen kann). Das besäße aber deutlich mehr Reach (440 mm, also +50 mm) und das Oberrohr ist 27 mm länger. Der Vorbau 20 mm kürzer. Bleiben unterm Strich 57 mm mehr Länge zwischen Sattel und Lenker. Wir besitzen auch ein altes Hardtail mit ca. 570er Oberrohr. Trotz 60er Vorbau mochte ich es nie (zu lang).

Leider ist Dortmund zu weit weg zum eben mal Aufsitzen. Meine Bedenken: Auf einer "Streckbank" zu landen. Lese ich doch überall, daß heute die Bikegeometrie "länger" und "flacher" sei. Daher hätte ich eher zum 155 gegriffen als zum 165.

Ich nehme mal an, die meisten von Euch fahren aktuelle, lange Geometrien. Wie habt ihr den Umstieg empfunden? Bei langen Bikes muß ich an die MTBs aus den 90ern denken, wo man mega-getreckt saß. Fand ich nicht so prickelnd. Ich war so froh, als sie in Sachen Oberrohr/Vorbau kürzer wurden. Vielleicht habe ich auch eine ganz falsche Vorstellung vom heutigen "lang"?

Bewegungsfreiheit zwischen Sattel und Lenker habe ich nie vermisst (obwohl ich viel im Bikepark unterwegs bin). Das höre ich manchmal als Argument für mehr Reach. Das einzige was mir fehlt, ist den Sattel richtig aus den Beinen zu bekommen. Das wäre bei Last gegeben. Endlich ;-)

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Aninaj (29. Juni 2021)

BerndK2 schrieb:


> Bei langen Bikes muß ich an die MTBs aus den 90ern denken, wo man mega-getreckt saß. Fand ich nicht so prickelnd. Ich war so froh, als sie in Sachen Oberrohr/Vorbau kürzer wurden. Vielleicht habe ich auch eine ganz falsch Vorstellung vom heutigen "lang"?



Hi Bernd,

ich (167,77) fahre das Clay (Coal mit 140er Wippe) im alten M, was in etwa dem heutigen 165 entspricht. Zu dem neuen "lang" muss man sagen, dass zwar der Reach länger geworden ist, die Bikes sich aber im sitzen nicht so lang anfühlen. Ich sitze recht aufrecht auf dem Bike. 

@WarriorPrincess ist etwas kürzer geraten als ich, fährt das Glen/Coal aber auch in der 165er Version bzw. M (wenn ich mich nicht irre).

Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Juni 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 
> ich (167,77) fahre das Clay (Coal mit 140er Wippe) im alten M, was in etwa dem heutigen 165 entspricht. Zu dem neuen "lang" muss man sagen, dass zwar der Reach länger geworden ist, die Bikes sich aber im sitzen nicht so lang anfühlen. Ich sitze recht aufrecht auf dem Bike.
> 
> ...


Keine Irre, das stimmt so. Ich bin 1,62m groß/klein und hab das Coal V2 und Glen V1.
@BerndK2 Ein Geometrierechner wie der hier kann dir zeigen, welche kleinen Unterschiede es zwischen den "alten" Coal und Glen und dem neuen gibt - ich denke, sie sind vermutlich geringer, als zwischen deinem Bike mit der alten Geometrie und den Last-Modellen, sodass hier erste Probesitzen/Probefahrten vielleicht helfen, ein Gefühl für diese neuen Geometrien zu bekommen. Je nachdem, wo du herkommst, kannst du auch mal im Last-Bikes-Thread nachfragen, ob du irgendwo mal eines ausprobieren kannst - evtl sogar ein aktuelles Modell. Und ja: Es ist toll, den Sattel weit unter einem zu haben!!


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Juni 2021)

BerndK2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage an Leute, die sich mit Last Coal oder Glen in 155 und 165 auskennen: Bin 161, 75 cm Schritt. Mein altes Bike (von 2009) in "S" besitzt Reach etwa 390 mm, Oberrohr etwa 555 mm, Gabel 140 mm, 35 mm Riser, 25 mm Spacer drunter. Ich schätze die eher aufrechte Sitzposition, auch wenn man an sehr steilen Anstiegen fast in den Lenker beißt, damit das VR nicht steigt. Bei Last rät man mir stark zum 165er (würde das MX nehmen, damit ich überm Hinterrad stehen kann). Das besäße aber deutlich mehr Reach (440 mm, also +50 mm) und das Oberrohr ist 27 mm länger. Der Vorbau 20 mm kürzer. Bleiben unterm Strich 57 mm mehr Länge zwischen Sattel und Lenker. Wir besitzen auch ein altes Hardtail mit ca. 570er Oberrohr. Trotz 60er Vorbau mochte ich es nie (zu lang).
> 
> ...


Bernd du hast einen Denkfehler. Der Platz zwischen deinem Sitz und Lenker wird rechnerisch nur 7 mm mehr. 
Im Sitzen wird es sich also eh sehr ähnlich anfühlen.
Reach ist ein anderer Wert und hat mit Oberrohrlänge nicht direkt was zu tun.


----------



## BerndK2 (29. Juni 2021)

danke für Eure Antworten!

@Aninaj - interessante Info, daß das frühere M nun etwa das 165er sein müßte. Komme aus PLZ Gebiet 78.

@WarriorPrincess - super link mit dem Geo-Rechner! Habe mich gleich mal registriert und mein altes Stumpi dort ergänzt, auch wenn Reach (auf 400 mm korrigiert) und Stack nur notdürftig von mir gemessen wurden (das war 2009 noch nicht in den Geometrieangaben). Beim Messen ist mir eben noch aufgefallen: Meine (Serien-)Sattelstütze besitzt ja ca. 20 mm Setback! Wenn ich das bei Last richtig sehe, besitzen deren Sattelstützen keinen Setback? Das muß man natürlich auch noch einrechnen beim Sitzen.

@rzOne20 - das hatte ich gehofft ;-)

Also hätten wir folgende Situation:
Glen 165: Oberrohr 582 mm mit 40 mm Vorbau
SJ 2009: Oberrohr 556 mit 60 mm Vorbau _und_ 20 mm Sattelstützen-Setback
macht -14 mm auf dem Glen!!

Das wäre ja klasse. Mit dem breiteren Lenker (fahre noch 720 mm) dürfte ich ähnlich wie heute sitzen, evtl. minimal aufrechter (super). Demnach wäre ein 155er Glen wirklich zu kurz, da kämen wir durch das 29 mm kürzere Oberrohr bei -43 mm raus!

Immer vorausgesetzt, Sattelstützen am Glen ohne Offset. Wenn dem so ist, brauch' ich auf ein 155 nicht drauf sitzen, dann ist das 165er klar.


----------



## BerndK2 (29. Juni 2021)

Noch eine technische Frage wenn ich gleich zwei Last-Fahrerinnen da habe: Ich habe mehrfach gelesen, der Hinterbau von Glen/Coal wäre etwas straff, wenn man nicht mit Stahlfeder fährt. Es würde dann an Grip fehlen wenn man beispielsweise zügig über Wurzelteppiche fährt. Wie ist da Eure Erfahrung? Ich würde eher zu Komfort tendieren als zu "Rückmeldung". Habt ihr als leichte Fahrerinnen Gabel und Dämpfer zufriedenstellend hinbekommen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Juni 2021)

BerndK2 schrieb:


> danke für Eure Antworten!
> 
> @Aninaj - interessante Info, daß das frühere M nun etwa das 165er sein müßte. Komme aus PLZ Gebiet 78.
> 
> ...


Ich bin übrigens auch von Stumpi (2013, Größe S) auf's Coal V2 umgestiegen. Die ersten zwei Wochen waren geprägt von "Was fühlt sich da jetzt anders an und warum?" Aber als ich dann ein halbes Jahr später das Stumpi mal wieder bewegt habe, ist es direkt im Bikemarkt gelandet...

Sattelstützen kann man zur Not austauschen ...


----------



## BerndK2 (29. Juni 2021)

Wie fährt sich Dein Glen so bergauf im Vergleich zum früheren Stumpi? Ist es harziger zu kurbeln oder geht besser als man denkt, trotz (vermutlich) Mehrgewicht und griffigeren/schwereren Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Juni 2021)

BerndK2 schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich Dein Glen so bergauf im Vergleich zum früheren Stumpi? Ist es harziger zu kurbeln oder geht besser als man denkt, trotz (vermutlich) Mehrgewicht und griffigeren/schwereren Reifen?


Also ich hatte erst das Coal (reines 27,5) und das kann ich m.M.n. sogar besser hochtreten.
Das Glen hab ich als MX seit Februar dazugekommen und bilde mir immer noch ein, dass es etwas schwerer bergauf bzw. gefühlt langsamer bergauf geht. Allerdings bin ich sämtliche steilen Anstiege hochgekommen, die ich auch mit dem Coal schaffe. Vielleicht also nur Einbildung. Wegen des Lockdowns hat's bisher erst die Trails der heimischen Umgebung gesehen - der Test in der Fränkischen oder gar Alpen steht noch aus...


----------



## BerndK2 (29. Juni 2021)

Was für Reifen fährst Du auf dem Coal und dem Glen?


----------



## Aninaj (29. Juni 2021)

BerndK2 schrieb:


> Noch eine technische Frage wenn ich gleich zwei Last-Fahrerinnen da habe: Ich habe mehrfach gelesen, der Hinterbau von Glen/Coal wäre etwas straff, wenn man nicht mit Stahlfeder fährt. Es würde dann an Grip fehlen wenn man beispielsweise zügig über Wurzelteppiche fährt. Wie ist da Eure Erfahrung? Ich würde eher zu Komfort tendieren als zu "Rückmeldung". Habt ihr als leichte Fahrerinnen Gabel und Dämpfer zufriedenstellend hinbekommen?



Ich habe nicht viel Vergleich, würde aber schon sagen, dass das Clay/Coal eher straff abgestimmt ist mit Luftdämpfer. Bin mal zum Vergleich auf einem Strive gesessen, das war dagegen das reinste Sofa.


----------



## BerndK2 (30. Juni 2021)

danke, guter Vergleich


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2021)

Moin Bernd,
ich fahre bei 1,70m/82cm ein Glen MX in der alten Größe M = neu 165.
Ich liege auch zwischen den Größen, bei mir allerdings eher 165 vs 175, und hab mich bewusst für die kleinere entschieden. Nicht weil ich gerne aufrecht sitze (eher im Gegenteil), sondern weil sich die größere Größe im Stehen sperrig und unhandlich anfühlt.
Auch wenn ich größer bin, dürften wir bezüglich der Oberkörperlänge nicht allzu weit auseinander liegen. Denke also auch, dass die 165er Größe bei dir passend sein könnte. Die Last Räder fühlen sich im Sitzen tatsächlich ziemlich kompakt an. Zumal mit 29er Vorderrad der Lenker zwangsweise eh recht hoch kommt, was auch nochmal eine aufrechtere Sitzposition bewirkt. Allzu große Sorgen, dass das im Sitzen zu gestreckt werden könnte, musst du dir also nicht unbedingt machen.

Die aktuellen Geometrien sind ein ganz anderes "lang" als 90er Geometrien. Damals hat man kurze Rahmen und ultralange Vorbauten gehabt, zusammen mit flachen Sitzwinkeln und Setback-Sattelstützen. Das war eher im Sitzen gesteckt und dafür im Stehen kurz und frontlastig. Heute sind die Sitzwinkel deutlich steiler, und die Vorbauten kürzer, dafür der Reach länger. Das ist im Sitzen kompakt, dafür im Stehen lang und man steht deutlich weiter hinter dem Vorderrad. Lässt sich also überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Wenn du dir so unsicher bist und keinerlei Erfahrung mit modernen Geometrien hast, würde sich dann nicht doch der weite Weg zu einer Probefahrt lohnen?

Bezüglich Dämpfer: ich fahre einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Luft hatte ich mal als Backup-Dämpfer und 2-3x kurz eingebaut. Der Hinterbau funktioniert auch mit Luftdämpfer gut, aber der Stahlfederdämpfer ist trotzdem nochmal ein enormer Unterschied, vor allem wenn es mal ärger und am Stück rumpelt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die progressive Kennlinie vom Glen für Stahlfeder optimal ist. Fährt sich damit immer noch ausreichend straff und hat Reserven (also immer noch weit weg von einem Sofa), spricht aber wesentlich feiner an. Wenn man das kennt fühlt sich ein Luftdämpfer wie ein Kompromiss an. Ist aber natürlich Ansichtssache.
Ich würde allerdings vom Rockshox Superdeluxe Coil eher abraten vor allem in der leichteren Gewichtsklasse. Der hat für meine 60kg fahrfertig überhaupt nicht zufriedenstellend funktioniert. Zusammenfassend ziemliche Worstcase-Kombination aus allem was ein Dämpfer nicht können kann: Im Lowspeed-Bereich hölzern, am Übergang LS zu HS unterdämpft, Rebound nicht vernünftig einstellbar, dafür bleischwer 
Im Last Thread waren auch noch ein paar andere leichtere Fahrer mit dem RS nicht so ganz zufrieden. Für mich funktioniert z.B. der CC Inline Coil sehr gut.


----------



## BerndK2 (30. Juni 2021)

Hi Scylla,
danke für Deine ausführlichen Infos, freut mich!

Ich könnte bei einem Händler im Nachbarort mal ein "modernes" Trailbike oder Enduro leihen und mit in den Park nehmen, der bietet das zum vertretbaren Kurs an. Um ein Gefühl für den Fortschritt an der Stelle zu bekommen. Scheint zum Glück ja krass unterschiedlich zu den alten Kisten von früher, die ich noch in schlechter Erinnerung habe.

Sehr wertvolle Erfahrungswerte/Beschreibungen in Sachen Dämpfer. Beim jetzigen Bike habe ich die Gabel von TF von Talas auf Stahlfeder umbauen lassen, weil das Ding mit Luft nie passte (Ansprechverhalten, Progression, im Federweg Absaufen in Steilstücken). Von daher bin ich Stahl eher zugeneigt ;-) Liege bei ca. 67 kg fahrfertig. Ein erfahrener Biker/Servicetechniker hatte mir in einem Gespräch neulich geraten, nicht unter RS Ultimate anzufangen (vorne wie hinten übrigens). Es ging zwar um Propain, aber dort gibt's ja ebenfalls afaik einen progressiven Hinterbau. Leider nur 125 mm Hub an der Variostütze in S (Tyee). Schade, die wären in Reichweite.

Den Tipp mit dem CC behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Juni 2021)

BerndK2 schrieb:


> Was für Reifen fährst Du auf dem Coal und dem Glen?


Am Coal hab ich aktuell vorne den Baron und hinten den Highroller II, war aber vorher lange Zeit vorne und hinten mit dem Highroller II unterwegs.
Am Glen hab ich vorne ebenfalls den Baron und hinten den Dissector. Werde da demnächst aber nochmal weiter durchtauschen - am Anfang wollte ich sie so ähnlich wie möglich von den Komponenten haben um gefühlte Unterschiede besser zuordnen zu können. Aber immer wenn ich Bestellungen fertig gemacht hab, gab's dann oft keine anderen Reifen - also fährt man, was man eh gerade da hat...


----------



## BerndK2 (30. Juni 2021)

Wäre sicher interessant, ob das Coal immer noch besser rollt wenn Du die gleichen Reifen drauf hast.  

Ja, die Teileverfügbarkeit ist teils wirklich schwierig geworden.


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2021)

BerndK2 schrieb:


> Sehr wertvolle Erfahrungswerte/Beschreibungen in Sachen Dämpfer. Beim jetzigen Bike habe ich die Gabel von TF von Talas auf Stahlfeder umbauen lassen, weil das Ding mit Luft nie passte (Ansprechverhalten, Progression, im Federweg Absaufen in Steilstücken). Von daher bin ich Stahl eher zugeneigt ;-)



Nicht nur die Geometrien, auch die Federelemente haben in den letzten Jahren gewaltige Performance-Sprünge gemacht! Vor allem wenn du von der ollen Talas kommst (nichts beherrschte das Absaufen und hölzerne Ansprechverhalten so gut wie die) wirst du auch in dem Punkt nicht schlecht staunen. Die heutigen Luftfederelemente sind Klassen besser als Stahlfederelemente von vor 10 Jahren.
Vor 10 Jahren bin ich auch teils Coil-Gabeln gefahren, weil mir die damaligen Luftfedern nicht so recht taugen wollten. Das ist aber längst nicht mehr nötig an der Stelle, die Luftkammern sind so gut geworden in den letzten Jahren, dass da nichts mehr absäuft, vor allem bei den Highend-Federelementen. Also für die Federkennlinie braucht man Coil nicht mehr wirklich, bzw halte ich es speziell bei der Gabel mittlerweile für deutlich schlechter, da so eine Stahlfeder ja keine Progression hat (die durchaus erwünscht ist). Am Dämpfer ist das dann wieder eine andere Geschichte, da kommt die Progression ja über die Anlenkung rein und man geht mit einer Stahlfeder keinen Kompromiss ein (außer Gewicht).

Ich bin vor dem Glen auch ein 27,5er von Last gefahren, wie @WarriorPrincess. Bei mir war es nur ein Clay (das mit 140mm Federweg). Reifen, Aufbau, Einsatzbereich sind bei mir dieselben geblieben, nur die Vorderradgröße hat sich geändert. Den Eindruck, dass das eine schlechter bergauf geht als das andere, hab ich nicht. Eher im Gegenteil meine ich, dass man das große Vorderrad vom Glen im Trailuphill besser über Hindernisse bekommt. Was für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig war, ist die störrische Gewalt, die das große Vorderrad zu entwickeln vermag. Wenn es mal wo hin zieht muss man es mit viel mehr Nachdruck wieder in die Spur holen. Und den Lenker tief genug zu bekommen war ein Krampf. Aber das sind halt Sachen auf die man sich bewusst einlässt, wenn man sich für ein 29er VR entscheidet.


----------



## BerndK2 (1. Juli 2021)

danke, sehr interessant! Ich sehe schon, ich muß unbedingt mal was Modernes leihen ;-) Vor etwa 6 Jahren hat mir ein Händler mal ein höherwertiges 29" Rumor (110 mm Federweg, 2,2" Rennreifen) seiner Frau geliehen (was anderes in S gabs nicht), um mir Vorbehalte ggü 29" zu nehmen. Bin damit eine mir gut bekannte Runde mit viel Trailanteil (auch Anlieger und kleine Sprünge) gefahren. Das Ding ging spürbar besser bergauf als mein Stumpi mit damals MKII. Durch die riesen Räder mit dem mehr an Grip konnte der Händler seiner Frau Reifen mit wenig Rollwiderstand montieren wurde mir damals erklärt. Und bergab (im Trockenen)...lief es genauso gut, obwohl ich mir an meinem Rad echt einen abgebrochen hatte mit dem Fahrwerk. Von daher kann ich Deine Aussagen zum Fahrwerk gut nachvollziehen bzw. bin jetzt echt gespannt, da das auch schon wieder lange her ist. Das damalige Rahmendesign zwischen den großen Rädern war für mich recht eigen, aber funktioniert hat's super. Leider besitzt die Strecke keine engen Spitzkehren, da war mir zur Wendigkeit nichts negativ aufgefallen. Überzeugt hätte es mich unterm Strich schon, aber damals gab's noch kein MX und ich kann über einem 29" HR nicht wirklich stehen, erst recht nicht wenn es die Baggy Shorts bergab wieder mal etwas runtergeschüttelt hat ;-) Daher hatte ich die 29" Idee dann verworfen. Für nur CC Hausrunden wär's keine Frage gewesen.


----------



## BerndK2 (1. Juli 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Und den Lenker tief genug zu bekommen war ein Krampf. Aber das sind halt Sachen auf die man sich bewusst einlässt, wenn man sich für ein 29er VR entscheidet.


Ist Dir das VR an Steilstücken gestiegen bzw. mußtest Du Dich dabei sehr weit vor lehnen oder hat es einfach beim "Arbeiten" auf dem Trail nicht gepasst?


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2021)

BerndK2 schrieb:


> Ist Dir das VR an Steilstücken gestiegen bzw. mußtest Du Dich dabei sehr weit vor lehnen oder hat es einfach beim "Arbeiten" auf dem Trail nicht gepasst?



Bergauf hab ich noch das kleinste Problem. Bergab merke ich das mehr, wenn mir der Stack zu hoch ist. Da kann ich dann (wenn es nicht gerade sacksteil ist) nicht genug das Vorderrad belasten, bzw wenn ich es tue habe ich keine "starke" Oberkörper- und Schulterposition mehr, weil ich zu nah über dem Lenker rumfuhrwerken muss.
Aber bezüglich Lenkerhöhe gibt es ja durchaus auch einige andere Ansichten. Ausprobieren. Ist aber durchaus ein Punkt, den man als kleinerer Mensch beachten sollte, wenn man ein großes Vorderrad und etwas mehr Federweg wählt. Es muss kein Problem sein, kann aber.


----------



## BerndK2 (1. Juli 2021)

Gute Punkte. Vermutlich hab' ich den hohen Stack jetzt schon: 140er Gabel, gesamt 25 mm Ahead Steuersatz (das Rad ist alt...), Steuerrohr 100 mm, 20 mm Spacer, 35 mm Riser. Der große Unterschied wäre zum Glen/Coal das große Rad vorne zu bändigen wie Du schreibst. Das war mir nicht bewußt. Ich muß mich ja am 26" manchmal schon "aktiv" dran erinnern, es richtig zu belasten. Es führt kein Weg an einer aktuellen 29" Probefahrt vorbei, ist zu viel Geld für ne Fehlinvestition.


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2021)

BerndK2 schrieb:


> Es führt kein Weg an einer aktuellen 29" Probefahrt vorbei, ist zu viel Geld für ne Fehlinvestition.



Ich denke auch das wäre wichtig. Wenn es zu Last zu weit ist, dann könnte eine Probefahrt auf einem anderen Bike mit ähnlicher moderner Geo und Laufradgröße auch schon wertvolle Erkenntnisse bringen. Und frag auch mal im Last Thread (Enduro Bereich) nach einer Privat-Probefahrt, vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in deiner Gegend, der eins hat.


----------



## Sven12345 (8. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für meine Frau (160cm, SL 74cm) ein vollgefedertes Bike.
(korrekt sind 74, vorher stand da SL 64, das war ein Tippfehler...)
Aktuell fährt sie ein Hardtail:
27,5" Laufräder,
100mm Federweg,
Reach ca. 413mm
Stack 570mm
Sitzrohrlänge 370mm (hier passt noch eine 150mm absenkbare Sattelstütze rein)

Jetzt soll was "dickeres" her, was auch hinten ein bisschen federt.

Sie hat jetzt mal ein Cube Sting 140 in Gr. S ausporbiert:








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | CUBE Sting WS 140 HPC Race 27.5 carbon´n´aqua 2018
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					archiv.cube.eu
				



Das Bike wäre von der Geo an sich auch passend.
Leider war die Überstandshöhe viel zu hoch.
Um vor dem Sattel über dem Oberrohr zu stehen, musste sie schon die Fersen anheben.
Das ist so einfach nix und birgt viel Verletzungsgefahr...

Das heißt, sie sucht ein Bike, bei dem das Oberrohr ca. 5cm niedriger ist.
Viele Bikes haben zwar ein kurzes Sitzrohr (370mm in Größe S gibt es manchmal),
aber der Anstieg des Oberrohrs zum Steuerrohr hin ist (auch beim Cube Sting) recht steil,
so dass einfach kein Platz mehr bleibt, um vor dem Sattel über dem Oberrohr zu stehen.

Ich denke, bei Verwendung von 27,5" Reifen wird es sich auf nicht mehr als 120...130mm Federweg ausgehen.
Hinten vielleicht sogar eher ein bisschen weniger, bzw. vielleicht ein 26" Laufrad.

Der Reach sollte ca. bei 410...430mm liegen.
Stack sollte deutlich unter 590mm liegen, damit das Oberrohr nicht so steil ansteigt.
Sitzrohr sollte nicht mehr als 370mm haben.
29" Laufräder machen gar keinen Sinn.

Habt ihr Vorschläge?

Schöne Grüße

Sven


----------



## Basti138 (8. August 2021)

Das mit der Überstandshöhe hab ich auch beim Fully. Macht aber in der Praxis nix, weil bei korrekt eingestelltem Sag das Bike nachgibt bei Druck aufs Oberrohr. Das ist ne Gewohnheitssache vom Umstieg auf Fully.
Das Oberrohr muss einfach ansteigen bei dem Federweg.  
Fährste halt hinten mehr Sag,  30...35 Prozent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (9. August 2021)

Last Glen 155 vielleicht, wobei das Cube Sting bei meiner Frau 158cm auch okay war. 
Sie fährt jetzt aber das YT Capra 27.5


----------



## Sven12345 (9. August 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das mit der Überstandshöhe hab ich auch beim Fully. Macht aber in der Praxis nix, weil bei korrekt eingestelltem Sag das Bike nachgibt bei Druck aufs Oberrohr. Das ist ne Gewohnheitssache vom Umstieg auf Fully.
> Das Oberrohr muss einfach ansteigen bei dem Federweg.
> Fährste halt hinten mehr Sag,  30...35 Prozent...



Ja, aber um das Bike in den SAG zu drücken, braucht's ja das Eigengewicht der Fahrerin...

Machst du das tatsächlich so, dass du dich mit deinem kompletten gewicht auf's Oberrohr setzt,
damit du die Füße auf den Boden bekommst???


----------



## Skydive93 (9. August 2021)

canyon spectral. geht bis 2xs.
freundin fährt mit 1.52 das xs. da steht sie nicht am oberrohr an und das tretlager ist relativ tief, was beim treten positiv sich auswirkt.(natürlich beim downhill nicht optimal aber hier überwiegt das normale fahrverhalten)

edit: geht sogar eine 125 stütze


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2021)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Ja, aber um das Bike in den SAG zu drücken, braucht's ja das Eigengewicht der Fahrerin...
> 
> Machst du das tatsächlich so, dass du dich mit deinem kompletten gewicht auf's Oberrohr setzt,
> damit du die Füße auf den Boden bekommst???


Der Sag ist ja nicht digital an oder aus. Es reicht, wenn ich mit einem Bein auf dem Boden stehe und den anderen Oberschenkel auf dem Oberrohr aufliegen habe. Je nach Belastung gibt das Bike nach.
Das Problem ist ja hauptsächlich im Gelände, wenns uneben ist.
Du wirst kein Fully mit 140mm Federweg finden, bei dem das Oberrohr die selbe Höhe hat, als ein 100mm Hardtail.  
Weil beim Fully im ausgefederten Zustand das Tretlager auch höher ist, ist natürlich der Sattel auch höher vom Boden weg.
Verglichen mit nem 100mm Hardtail hat man den ersten Eindruck, dass man auf ein Pferd aufsteigt.
Das fällt kleinen Fahrern *in natürlich eher auf.


----------



## Skydive93 (9. August 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Der Sag ist ja nicht digital an oder aus. Es reicht, wenn ich mit einem Bein auf dem Boden stehe und den anderen Oberschenkel auf dem Oberrohr aufliegen habe. Je nach Belastung gibt das Bike nach.
> Das Problem ist ja hauptsächlich im Gelände, wenns uneben ist.
> Du wirst kein Fully mit 140mm Federweg finden, bei dem das Oberrohr die selbe Höhe hat, als ein 100mm Hardtail.
> Weil beim Fully im ausgefederten Zustand das Tretlager auch höher ist, ist natürlich der Sattel auch höher vom Boden weg.
> ...


kommt ganz auf den hersteller drauf an... fully von meiner freundin ist das oberrohr im Bereich wo sie steht niedriger als beim alten hardtail, was zu klein war!

Beispiel vom Spectral. Zur Orientierung, das ist ein 27.5 😅


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2021)

Das stark fallende Oberrohr bring fast nichts, weil wenn man vor den Sattel geht, hat  es fast volle Höhe...
Ich wäre jetzt 1,70. Ich weis nicht, wie sich das mit 160 anfühlt, besser wahrscheinlich nicht.
Das stimmt schon, das ist mit einer der Gründe, warum ich nie 29er fahren werde.


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2021)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Machst du das tatsächlich so, dass du dich mit deinem kompletten gewicht auf's Oberrohr setzt,
> damit du die Füße auf den Boden bekommst???


In manchen Situationen, schiefer Boden, ausgefahrene Wegmulden, kanns mal sein ja.
Oder dass ich noch mit dem Gewicht auf dem Sattel sitze, um besser auf den Boden zu kommen.
Wenn ich an der Ampel stehe auf dem Sattel sitzend mit einem Bein am Boden wirds ohne Gewicht auf dem Sattel knapp - hab keine Vario und es ist dann natürlich die Fahrposition eingestellt.
Wenn ich natürlich versuche mich vom Boden abzustützen, entlasten, geht das Bike noch ein Stückchen nach oben.


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das mit der Überstandshöhe hab ich auch beim Fully. Macht aber in der Praxis nix, weil bei korrekt eingestelltem Sag das Bike nachgibt bei Druck aufs Oberrohr. Das ist ne Gewohnheitssache vom Umstieg auf Fully.
> Das Oberrohr muss einfach ansteigen bei dem Federweg.
> Fährste halt hinten mehr Sag,  30...35 Prozent...



Möchtest du wirklich bei ungewolltem Absteigen nach vorne (soll durchaus mal vorkommen) aufs Oberrohr knallen  weil es gibt ja nach ....



Sven12345 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche für meine Frau (160cm, SL 64cm) ein vollgefedertes Bike.
> Aktuell fährt sie ein Hardtail:
> ...



stimmen die SL 64cm?  
Wenn ja, vielleicht noch ein Pivot. Cube in XS ist niedriger als S, aber auch kürzer vom Reach -> Einklemmgefühl beim Drüberstehn ...
Bei VPACE gibts ab Sept./Oktober wieder was.


----------



## LetzRoll (9. August 2021)

Mal zur Überstandsdiskussion
Habs bei meinem Spectral ausprobiert. Ausm Stand sitze ich voll aufm Oberrohr. Es gibt maximal die Federgabel nach. Weiß nicht was da richtig eingestellt sein soll und wos nachgeben soll. 

Isn XS Bike und ich hab ne Schritthöhe von 72.

In der Praxis und nach einigen echt üblen Abgängen kann ich sagen:
Ich bin noch nie aufs Oberrohr geknallt. Vermutlich neige ich das Bike immer automatisch zur Seite. Ich hatte bisher nie auf dem Schirm dass das Oberrohr bei meinem Bike ein Problem darstellen könnte, wohl aber macht es mir aktuell die Suche nach einem Bike schwer.
Ich glaub die Überstandshöhe wird heißer gekocht als gesessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Möchtest du wirklich bei ungewolltem Absteigen nach vorne (soll durchaus mal vorkommen) aufs Oberrohr knallen  weil es gibt ja nach ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, Knallen tut manchmal weh.
Wie groß bist du? Kannst du dich in die Problematik versetzen?
Wie und wann man aufs Oberrohr knallen würde?
Sowas schafft man auch mim Hardtail.

Da gibts zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder damit leben, oder kein Fully zu fahren.
Da gäbst dann was mit tiefem Einstieg.


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ja, Knallen tut manchmal weh.
> Wie groß bist du? Kannst du dich in die Problematik versetzen?
> Wie und wann man aufs Oberrohr knallen würde?
> Sowas schafft man auch mim Hardtail.
> ...



155cm und 70 SL


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2021)

Und du willst mir erzählen, dass du, wenn du vor dem Sattel stehst ne handbreit Platz zum Oberrohr hast?


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2021)

Hab ich nicht, gibbet nicht bzw. hab ich bisher nicht gefunden, aber ich sitz auch nicht auf und vor allem fühl ich mich wohl und dass ist das, was ich von einem Bike, auch von der Überstandshöhe erwarte und verlange.
Wie hier im Thread zu lesen, bin ich nicht die einzigste Kurze in Forums´ Welt.


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2021)

Die Größe hat Vorteile. Es hängen in der Höhe weniger Äste und du wirst später nass wenns regnet


----------



## Sven12345 (10. August 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> stimmen die SL 64cm?



Tippfehler, sind 74cm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnknownUser (10. August 2021)

Hier schau ich mal mit rein. Ich fahre bei 1,64 und SL 76 einen Rahmen mit ca. 570mm Oberrohr; 420mm Reach und ca. 600 Stack. Vorbau ist derzeit bei 40mm. Das geht; könnte aber schon etwas länger sein.


----------



## Basti138 (10. August 2021)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Tippfehler, sind 74cm...


Da passt doch jeder S Rahmen, wo ist das Problem? Hab 79 bei 170


----------



## LetzRoll (10. August 2021)

Dann gibts auch kein Problem 😂


----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2021)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Tippfehler, sind 74cm...



oh mit 74 gibts schon mehr Möglichkeiten, ein Problem grad sind nur die Bikes , die nicht vorrätig oder lieferbar sind


----------



## Basti138 (10. August 2021)

Wobei ich glaube dass 27,5 in S noch eher zu haben sein könnte.


----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2021)

Kannst ja mal für die anderen rumsuchen 

Meld dich, wenn du was für 70-74 SL gefunden hast, kriegst ne Belohnung


----------



## Sven12345 (11. August 2021)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Dann gibts auch kein Problem 😂



Also beim Cube Sting WS 140 in Größe S
ist das Oberrohr schon mal ca. 3cm zu hoch


----------



## Basti138 (11. August 2021)

Der Sattel ist aber noch 15cm höher... da fehlen dann ja 18cm bis zum Boden. Wie macht ihr das dann?


----------



## Keniji (11. August 2021)

Moin, ich bin 164cm klein und habe Schrittlänge 75.5 cm. Mein Radl (Trek Slash 9.8 XT) ist ein Fully mit Rahmengröße S (mit Variostütze) und es passt mir von der Überstandshöhe der Mittelstange gut. Ich komme mit beiden Füßen & Fersen vor dem Sattel auf den Boden.
Von hinten pickst halt jedoch der *Sattel* dabei etwas in den Allerwertesten (ich könnte den nach hinten schieben, will das aber eigentlich nicht wegen dem Schwerpunkt).
Ich überlege nun, ob ich mittelfristig die Sattelstütze austausche gegen eine, wo der eingezeichnete Abstand geringer ist, sodass ich beim Anhalten, z.B. an der Ampel direkt auf dem heruntergelassenen Sattel sitzen bleiben kann - mit beiden Füßen am Boden.
Existiert so eine Variosattelstütze?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. August 2021)

Wusste gar nicht, dass das Slash für Strecken entwickelt wurde, wo Ampeln das größte Problem darstellen. 











						OneUp Announces Droppers in Every Length from 100mm to 210mm - Pinkbike
					

The OneUp Dropper Post is now available in 120mm, 150mm, 180mm and 210mm lengths and all can be shimmed down in travel by either 10mm or 20mm. Plus, there's an updated remote.




					www.pinkbike.com
				








__





						Oneup Dropper Post
					

Luftdruck stimmt auch?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keniji (11. August 2021)

@JohSch  Vielen Dank, da hab ich schonmal tollen Lesestoff für die Nacht . 

Wegen der Ampeln^^, irgendwie muss man in die Berge/zu den Trails kommen, wenn man nicht immer mit dem Auto direkt hinfahren will, sondern Kondition aufbauen will


----------



## scylla (11. August 2021)

Keniji schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin 164cm klein und habe Schrittlänge 74cm. Mein Radl (Trek Slash 9.8 XT) ist ein Fully mit Rahmengröße S (mit Variostütze) und es passt mir von der Überstandshöhe der Mittelstange gut. Ich komme mit beiden Füßen & Fersen vor dem Sattel auf den Boden.
> Von hinten pickst halt jedoch der *Sattel* dabei etwas in den Allerwertesten (ich könnte den nach hinten schieben, will das aber eigentlich nicht wegen dem Schwerpunkt).
> Ich überlege nun, ob ich mittelfristig die Sattelstütze austausche gegen eine, wo der eingezeichnete Abstand geringer ist, sodass ich beim Anhalten, z.B. an der Ampel direkt auf dem heruntergelassenen Sattel sitzen bleiben kann - mit beiden Füßen am Boden.
> Existiert so eine Variosattelstütze?



Du meinst eine Variostütze mit mehr Hub.
Ja, sowas gibt es. Auch welche mit sehr viel Hub, bis 210-213mm. 
Anhand deines Fotos schaut es aber so aus als hättest du nicht besonders viel Einstecktiefe im Sattelrohr deines Rahmens, weil das Sattelrohr ziemlich weit oben einen Bogen macht.
Du musst also zuerst mal ausmessen, wie tief du die Sattelstütze maximal in den Rahmen einstecken kannst. Dann misst du noch, wie weit die Sattelstütze oben raussteht (man misst üblicher Weise von der Oberkante des Sattelrohrs bis zu den Streben der Sattelstütze, natürlich im ausgefahrenen Zustand auf der idealen Sitzhöhe). Mit diesen beiden Werten kannst du bestimmen, welche Variostütze passt. Die Maße der Stützen findest du üblicher Weise auf den Herstellerseiten.

Die One Up Stütze wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen. Diese hat die kürzeste Bauhöhe von allen derzeit auf dem Markt befindlichen Stützen. Somit kannst du eine Stütze mit mehr Hub verwenden, und verschwendest weniger Platz in "nutzlose" Bauhöhe der Stütze.


----------



## LetzRoll (11. August 2021)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Also beim Cube Sting WS 140 in Größe S
> ist das Oberrohr schon mal ca. 3cm zu hoch


Rein rechnerisch oder ausprobiert?


----------



## Keniji (12. August 2021)

@scylla
klasse Erklärung v.a. auch fürs Vermessen. Ja der Rahmen hat bei der Federung einen Knick. Glaube fast das "verschwendete" schwarze Außenrohr dient dazu ein Sattelrohr mit möglichst großem Ausfahrspielraum trotz des Knicks zu verwenden. Allerdings nutze ich die maximale mögliche Ausfahrhöhe nicht aus, nach Einstellen im Bikeshop.
Hab gerade nochmal meine Schrittlänge ordentlich ausgemessen und hab doch bissle mehr als 74 nämlich ~75.5 cm. Pew, klein sein ist echt hart :0


----------



## Sven12345 (12. August 2021)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch oder ausprobiert?



Bei der Probefahrt festgestellt.


----------



## LockeTirol (15. September 2021)

Erledigt


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Oktober 2021)

Falls jemand was hat... ich suche ein Rennrad (tatsächlich) für meine Tochter, Falls jemand was los wird. Sie ist genau so klein wie ich - vielleicht paar cm größer. Um die 160cm.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Oktober 2021)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Falls jemand was hat... ich suche ein Rennrad (tatsächlich) für meine Tochter, Falls jemand was los wird. Sie ist genau so klein wie ich - vielleicht paar cm größer. Um die 160cm.


Oh, was ist denn da schief gelaufen? 😅 😇


----------



## Basti138 (7. Oktober 2021)

Die Größe hat Vorteile.
Es hängen weniger Äste in der Höhe und wenns regnet, wird man später nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (11. Oktober 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oh, was ist denn da schief gelaufen? 😅 😇


 Tja - Mountainbike geht gar nicht... ... ...  🤷‍♀️


----------



## lucie (15. Oktober 2021)

Wäre ggf. für Einige interessant...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. Oktober 2021)

Enduro 27,5 S 38er Sitzrohr:




__





						Giant Reign Advanced kaufen bei Fahrrad XXL
					

Giant Reign Advanced kaufen ☝ ➤ Größte Auswahl Deutschlands ✅ ➤ Fachhändler mit Filialnetz  ➤ Großer Online-Beratungsbereich  ➤ Jetzt günstig kaufen!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de


----------



## BerndK2 (15. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal meine Rückmeldung, wie es ausgegangen ist. Zur Erinnerung - Suche nach Trailbike (Umstieg von 26" Stumpi), 1,61 m mit 75 cm Schritt.

Nachdem ich diesen Frühsommer mehr oder weniger bei den für mich interessanten Marken nur undefinierte Lieferzeiten vorfand, ist mir im August ein 2020er 29" Stumpjumper-Angebot über den Weg gelaufen. Ich war mit der Haltbarkeit meines alten recht zufrieden, also mal Probegefahren. Habe es dann nach einmal drüber Schlafen gekauft. Rahmengröße ist übrigens "S". Bei den neuesten Stumpjumpern wäre es "S1" wenn ich das richtig deute. Wurde die letzten 3 Monate sehr ausgiebig mit viel Trailanteil genutzt.



scylla schrieb:


> Was für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig war, ist die störrische Gewalt, die das große Vorderrad zu entwickeln vermag. Wenn es mal wo hin zieht muss man es mit viel mehr Nachdruck wieder in die Spur holen. Und den Lenker tief genug zu bekommen war ein Krampf. Aber das sind halt Sachen auf die man sich bewusst einlässt, wenn man sich für ein 29er VR entscheidet.



Das würde ich gleich mal unterschreiben ;-) Man muß die Kiste schon richtig drücken, ist vom Handling her auch für mich ggü meinem 26" auffällig. Außerdem kostet mich das 29" MTB etwas mehr Kraft beim Abziehen an Kanten. Für einen Wheelie muß ich schon richtig anreißen im Vergleich zum 26". War mir aber schon beim Probe Fahren aufgefallen, spielt aber (für mich) keine Rolle.

Die Lenkerhöhe mag ich allerdings sehr gern. Ich sitze nun bergauf (als selber-Bergauftreter) noch eine Ecke nacken-entlasteter als auf meinem alten 26". Zusätzlich ist der Reach fast konservativ kurz (nur 15 mm mehr als beim alten). Einfach entspannter für meinen (Büro-)Nacken.

Bergauf (Schotter-Zubringer) ist es auf meiner in- und auswendig bekannten Heimstrecke durch die deutlich schwereren und griffigeren Reifen etwas im Nachteil. Bergab hingegen mußte ich schon staunen, das ich zum einen schneller und zum anderen auch lockerer unterwegs war. Mehr Grip im Feuchten, was wir dieses Jahr ja reichlich hatten, vor allem. Natürlich gehts auch über Wurzeln und Steine besser. Etliche kleine Drops und Sprünge, die ich vorher gar nicht oder mit gemischten Gefühlen befuhr, machen nun Freude. Das große VR und die längere Geo helfen hier.

Downside: Engere Murmelbahnen oder gar Spitzkehren sind (bisher?) nicht gerade der Hit im Vergleich zum alten 26". Das ist mir im alpinen Einsatz etwas auf den Keks gegangen. Allerdings macht das im Jahr vielleicht 5% meiner Zeit auf dem Rad aus. Was soll's.

Von hinten Aufsteigen klappt mit meiner Schrittlänge gerade noch, da hatte ich im Urlaub in den Bergen einige Male die Gelegenheit. Beim Springen liegt's wohl an der Technik, als Kurzbeiner nicht das HR an der Hose abzustreifen. Anfangs hatte ich bei kurzen und steilen Rampen oft das HR leicht an der Baggy. Ist ausgemerzt. Bei Steilen S3 Absätzen kann ich es jedoch nicht immer vermeiden, trotz Nabel über dem Tretlager. Aber auch hier - es ist selten und damit verkraftbar.

Sattelstütze ist halt nur ne 125er. Immerhin 15 mm mehr als früher ;-)

Was tatsächlich auf einer bekannten Strecke zu überraschendem Sturz geführt hat: Die Lenkerbreite! 800 statt 720 mm. Die 4 cm mehr pro Seite plus etwas mehr Speed und damit geneigteres Bike in Kurven haben mich 2x mit dem Lenkerende an einem Baum kratzen lassen, bis ich's die Ursache umrissen habe. Die 720 mm waren nach fast 10 Jahren hardwired in meinem Kopf...

Noch zur Gabel. Weil wir's weiter vorne von hölzern hatten. Die leider noch alte Grip Kartusche (Fox 36 Performance) war nur durch reichlich Rumprobieren zu akzeptablen Ergebnissen (ohne Absaufen beim Bremsen, in schnellen Anliegern und im Steilen bei allgemein gut genutztem Federweg) zu bewegen. So was wie beispielsweise die beiden Steinfelder auf dem Jochtrail in Serfaus führen trotzdem zu verhärteter Gabel und reichlich Armpump. Da wäre bei meinem Gewicht vermutlich noch Tuning-Potential...

Unterm Strich war der Umstieg auf 29" in meinem Fall die richtige Entscheidung, die richtig viel Freude gebracht hat und etliche aha-Momente. Man sollte sich halt den Einsatzzweck gut überlegen, denke ich.

Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2021)

Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung


----------



## mcride01 (14. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
auf der Suche nach einem Bike für meine "klein" Zauberhafte Frau bin ich hier gelandet:

Größe: 149,5 cm
Schritt:   68,5 cm
MTB-Einsteigerin
Hartail (27,5" würde ich sagen)
bis 130mm federweg etwa
verfügbar wäre toll 
Testgesessen nein

Was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe;

Cube Reaction TM
evtl. Orbea Laufey

Auf euren Imput freue ich mich, bis dahin werde ich mal die Händler hier abklappern wo man zumindest mal test siten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkbanker (14. Dezember 2021)

Das Orbea kommt auf 29". Ich würde (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) bei Kinder/Jugendrädern schauen:



			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-700-bike?article=286613004
		


Mein Sohn fährt mit 145cm seit einem halben Jahr die 26" Variante.


----------



## euro910 (14. Dezember 2021)

Budget?
aber Kidsbike ist ein guter Ansatz bei der Grösse, meine Frau (1,54 , 40kg) fährt ein woom off

würde da aber mal bei vpace schauen








						MAX275 Kinder Mountainbike
					

+++ Die Pre-Order für eine Auslieferung ab April 2023 +++ Ein sportliches und leichtes Kinder-Mountainbike auf dem 29er Prinzip, für Kids ab ca.…




					www.vpace.de
				



oder evtl auch das 29er

mfg
Stefan


----------



## TheHighlander85 (14. Dezember 2021)

mcride01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> auf der Suche nach einem Bike für meine "klein" Zauberhafte Frau bin ich hier gelandet:
> 
> Größe: 149,5 cm
> ...



Ich habe demnächst ein 2015er Cube Sting 140 in 13,5" zu verkaufen (27,5").


----------



## ralleycorse (14. Dezember 2021)

Auch das Cube 29"! könnte passen, damit fahren meine Kids rum:








						Cube Elite C:62 SL Rookie carbon´n´blue´n´red
					

Manitou Federgabel, Sram 1x12 Schaltung, C:62 Carbonrahmen - hier kommt ein kompromissloser Racer in Junior-Größe




					www.cube.eu
				



Ist aber eher kurz


----------



## TheHighlander85 (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich finde 29er für Menschen unter 170cm eher subotimal - jedenfalls sofern man technisches Zeug fahren möchte.

Ich selbst bin mit 177cm wieder auf 650B umgestiegen - zumindest ans HR kommt mir kein 29" Rad mehr.


----------



## ralleycorse (14. Dezember 2021)

hm, auch bei kleinen Menschen rollen die 29er besser über Hindernisse. Ja, die Lebendigkeit könnte etwas verloren gehen. Ist aber auch ne Gesamtgeometrie-Geschichte, Du solltest mal sehen wie gut man damit zurecht kommen kann - meine Kids jedenfalls bombig.
Wer nur Spitzkehrenmassaker fahren möchte, sollte sich das natürlich überlegen, aber ansonsten?


----------



## mcride01 (14. Dezember 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Das Orbea kommt auf 29". Ich würde (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) bei Kinder/Jugendrädern schauen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alles gut, dachte ich auch schon, nur bei Kinder Bikes (z.b. MAX) gibt es ein Gewichtslimit von 60 kg. Da frag ich mal nach, ob das vom Rahmen kommt oder von den Laufrädern, bei Laufrädern kann man ja nachbessern.
Beim Orbea hätte ich wahrscheinlich einfach 27" Räder eingebaut 😇 ja ich weiß Geometrie ist dann versaut. Oder halt mal gesehen wie es mit 29" aussieht und sie so auf dem Hof klarkommt.


----------



## lucie (14. Dezember 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Ich finde 29er für Menschen unter 170cm eher subotimal - jedenfalls sofern man technisches Zeug fahren möchte.
> 
> Ich selbst bin mit 177cm wieder auf 650B umgestiegen - zumindest ans HR kommt mir kein 29" Rad mehr.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Fahre mit dem 29er bei 168cm Körpergröße auch technisches Zeug.

Da es hier aber um 149cm Körpergröße geht, muss das ja hier nicht weiter ausgeführt bzw. kommentiert werden.


----------



## Jierdan (14. Dezember 2021)

Hat jemand einen Tip für bezahlbare Kurbeln in 160mm Länge? Wenns geht für einen aktuellen SRAM- oder Shimano-Innenlagerstandard


----------



## euro910 (15. Dezember 2021)

Kurbel kürzen - Kleine Fotostory...
					

Ich habe mir für kleines Geld ein ungleiches Kurbelpaar geschossen in der bucht (5 Euro...) linker Arm 175 mm, rechter Arm 170 mm. Egal, ich will ja auf 120 mm!  Hier das Ausgangsprodukt 616 Gramm:   1. Zunächst wird die Kurbel aufgespannt und eine Fläche angefräst damit es auch später eine...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moova (16. Dezember 2021)

Kurze Kurbeln - komplett mit KB + Spider und Lager in "Hohltechnik" gibt´s zu und auch unter 50€ bei Aliexpress.

Dauert etwas - machen beisweilen einen guten Eindruck - hab welche in 165mm von "ZRACE" gekauft....








						73.84US $ 45% OFF|ZRACE RX Single Speed Kurbel Kettenradgarnitur Kurbelgarnitur, 40T / 42T/44T,170/172,5/175, für kies bikes Cyclo Kreuz, DUB BB29|Fahrrad-Kurbel & Kettenblatt|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




War der Kompromiss - 165mm....

Oder halt Kompromiss Vierkant


			DELTA TA VEGA
		


Dazwischen gibt es Lösungen, die mich finanziell nicht überzeugten


----------



## OpticalFlow (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich schreibe hier mal was. Ich suche seit einigen Monaten ein Fully fuer meine Frau, sie ist 156cm klein und hat dabei kurze Beine (Schrittlaenge 69cm).

Sie faehrt seit vielen Jahren ein Stumpjumper Hardtail in 12,5" Rahmenhoehe. Modell war um 2004. Von der Geometrie her ist sie damit sehr zufrieden, aber nachdem ich mir vor 2 Jahren ein Fully gegoennt habe und mein Sohn nun auch Fully faehrt moechte sie auch eins.

Leider ist mit der kurzen Schrittlaenge nicht viel Auswahl.
Was habe ich angeschaut.

1. Santa Cruz 5010 Rahmenset in XS. Nur noch aus England in der Groesse lieferbar und knapp 3000 EUR nur fuer das Rahmenset sprengen unser Budget etwas. Allerdings haette ich noch einen Boost LRS rumliegen.
2. VPACE Moritz 275 Large. Waere eigentlich perfekt. Am 4. Dezember hatte ich geschaut, und gesehen, dass ich am 3. Dez zur richtigen Uhrzeit fuer 10 Minuten die Gelegenheit hatte, eins zu bestellen. Dann lass man, man koennte Anfang Februar wieder bestellen, jetzt fruehestens Anfang April. Und dann ist immer noch nicht klar, ob man schnell genug am Druecker ist.
3. Liv Intrigue 27.5. XS, auch nirgends lieferbar/bestellbar.
4. Cube 140 HPC Rookie, kann man vorbestellen, kommt vielleicht im August 2022.
5. Canyon Spectral Young Hero. Das ist der gleiche Rahmen wie der Spectral WMN 6 2XS aus dem Vorjahr, aber die Komponenten sind abgespeckt. Nur Rockshox Revelation statt Fox 34 und noch ein paar andere Sachen. Ich habe eins vorbestellt, damit man zur Not ueberhaupt was hat nachstes Jahr. Liefertermin Mitte Februar. Von der Geometrie her aber vermutlich zu kurz. Da meine Frau verhaeltnismaessig kurze Beine hat, ist der Oberkoerper laenger. Der Reach am Spectral Young Hero ist sehr kurz. Wenn ich vor Februar etwas besseres finde, wuerde ich das Stornieren.
6. Polygon Siskiu T7 in Groesse S. Hat laut Datenblatt die geringste Ueberstandshoehe von knapp ueber 66 cm und recht langen Reach. Sieht von den Massen her gut aus und ist bei Bruegelmann und Fahrrad.de (ist ja das gleiche) aktuell lieferbar. Leider ziemlich schwer und von den Komponenten her (insbesondere die Federgabel und Daempfer) auch nicht so toll. Das T8 waere besser ausgestattet (mit Fox Fahrwerk) ist aber nicht lieferbar. Leider keine Moeglichkeit das Ding irgendwo mal anzusehen. Soll angeblich ein Budget-Fully sein, aber erscheint mir angesichts der Ausstattung mit um die 2000 EUR recht teuer. Wiederverkaufswert falls man dann doch irgendwann was besseres bekaeme wohl eher mit grossem Verlust (gerade im Vergleich zu so etwas wie einem VPACE).

Gebrauchtmarkt gibt auch wenig her. Wenn mal was passendes auftaucht, muss man spontan bereit sein durch die halbe Republik zu fahren oder es ist gleich weg.

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp? Kostenrahmen bis 3000 EUR. Zielgewicht um die 14kg. waere gut und idealerweise bis Ende Februar lieferbar.

EDIT: beim Zurueckblaettern noch das Last Glen 155 entdeckt. Sprengt aber dann bis es komplett konfiguriert ist, den Preisrahmen. Da waere dann das SC 5010 XS als Rahmenset in einer aehnlichen Liga.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Dezember 2021)

https://www.google.de/search?q=cube+140+xs+-hybrid
		


Da sind doch noch paar Händler websites drunter.

Ich finds top, nicht mal nur P/L


----------



## OpticalFlow (22. Dezember 2021)

@JohSch , war das als Antwort auf meinen Beitrag gedacht? Wenn ja: die CUBE 140  in XS haben eine Ueberstandshoehe von um die 73cm, das ist 4 cm zu hoch, sowohl die Hybrid-Varianten (uninteressant) als auch die normalen.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe hier bald ein aktuelles Stereo 140 in 13,5" stehen - kann gerne mal für dich nachmessen.


----------



## OpticalFlow (22. Dezember 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier bald ein aktuelles Stereo 140 in 13,5" stehen - kann gerne mal für dich nachmessen.


Gerne. Wenn Du die Ueberstandshoehe vor dem Sattel messen koenntest, waere ich Dir dankbar. 
Ich vermute aber, das wird zu hoch sein. Die von Cube angegebenen ca. 73cm sind ja eigentlich schon zu hoch und diese sind vermutlich am niedrigsten Punkt direkt unterhalb des Sattels gemessen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Dezember 2021)

Das cube fährt die ~12jahrige Tochter von nem Spezl, die ist sicher deutlich kleiner.

"-" bei Google voranstellen exkludiert das nachfolgende aus den Suchergebnissen, zB: "-Hybrid"


----------



## Mausoline (22. Dezember 2021)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> Gerne. Wenn Du die Ueberstandshoehe vor dem Sattel messen koenntest, waere ich Dir dankbar.
> Ich vermute aber, das wird zu hoch sein. Die von Cube angegebenen ca. 73cm sind ja eigentlich schon zu hoch und diese sind vermutlich am niedrigsten Punkt direkt unterhalb des Sattels gemessen.



Guck mal auf S. 44 Post 1088 die Ergebnisse meiner Stehtests beim Cube


----------



## OpticalFlow (22. Dezember 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Guck mal auf S. 44 Post 1088 die Ergebnisse meiner Stehtests beim Cube


Das hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen schon gesehen, als ich ein Cube Sting in XS bei einem Haendler entdeckt hatte. Habe ich danach ausgeschlossen.
@JohSch und @TheHighlander85 hatten ein anderes Cube (Stereo 140) vorgeschlagen, aber zumindest laut Geometriedaten passt das auch nicht.
Und wegen der 12-Jaehrigen. Meine Tochter ist gerade 12 geworden, hat jetzt schon ein laengere Schrittlaenge als meine Frau und wird sie dieses Jahr auch in der Groesse ueberholen. Von daher ist die Tatsache, dass deim Spezl seine 12 - jaehrige Tochter gut drauf passt nicht wirklich auf meine  Frau uebertragbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich weiß schon, Überstandshöhe ist der Nummer 1 Fetisch hier im LO-Subforum 


Am Rande: 
Cube Sting 140, Stereo 140 und  Stereo 140 Rookie ist alles der selbe Rahmen.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Dezember 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Am Rande:
> Cube Sting 140, Stereo 140 und  Stereo 140 Rookie ist alles der selbe Rahmen.


das wollte ich grade auch noch anfügen 



JohSch schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, Überstandshöhe ist der Nummer 1 Fetisch hier im LO-Subforum


Ich weiß deine Maße nicht, aber jemand der nicht unsere Körpergröße und Schrittlänge hat, kann das nicht nachvollziehen.
Hab 4,5 cm mehr Schrittlänge und du stößt schon nicht mehr an die meisten kleinen Bikes am Oberrohr an. 6, 8, 10cm mehr und du kannst schon Rahmen in S oder M wählen, wie´s dir behagt. Fahr mal mit einem Bike mit knappem oder nicht passendem Oberrohr am schrägen steilen Hang auf handtuchbreitem Pfad, steig ab und auf, versuch mal eine Notsituation, frag mal meine Kolleginnen, wie das ist mit nach hinten absteigen, wenn du schon am 26 Zoll Reifen hängenbleibst


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> frag mal meine Kolleginnen, wie das ist mit nach hinten absteigen, wenn du schon am 26 Zoll Reifen hängenbleibst


Das zum Gück nicht, aber mehr als 26" darf das Rad hinten nicht haben, sonst geht das nicht. Und es ist wichtig, dass genau das funktioniert, denn übers Hinterrad absteigen ist sinnvoller, als sich mit Absicht abzulegen.


----------



## ralleycorse (24. Dezember 2021)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> Ich schreibe hier mal was. Ich suche seit einigen Monaten ein Fully fuer meine Frau, sie ist 156cm klein und hat dabei kurze Beine (Schrittlaenge 69cm).
> 
> Sie faehrt seit vielen Jahren ein Stumpjumper Hardtail in 12,5" Rahmenhoehe. Modell war um 2004. Von der Geometrie her ist sie damit sehr zufrieden, aber nachdem ich mir vor 2 Jahren ein Fully gegoennt habe und mein Sohn nun auch Fully faehrt moechte sie auch eins.
> 
> ...


Des Transition Spur ist eines der wenigen Bikes mit auf dem Papier sehr niedriger Überstiegshöhe. Aber das misst jeder Hersteller auch anders. Ausserdem sprengt es Euren Preisrahmen gewaltig. Evtl. gebraucht?


----------



## Martina H. (24. Dezember 2021)

Spur in S, da wo ich stehe: 77cm


----------



## OpticalFlow (24. Dezember 2021)

@ralleycorse , danke, die Marke hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Radar. Laut Datenblatt aehnlich geringe Ueberstandshoehe wie das Polygon Siskiu. Von daher gut, allerdings stoert es mich etwas, dass es 29" Reifen hat. Halte ich bei kleinen Menschen nicht fuer so sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OpticalFlow (24. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Spur in S, da wo ich stehe: 77cm


Dann hat sich das direkt erledigt. Webseite gibt 66,x cm an. Aber vermutlich direkt am Sattelrohr und nicht vor dem Sattel. Haette mich ja bei einem 29er auch ein bischen gewundert.
Danke fuer den Hinweis.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Dezember 2021)




----------



## OpticalFlow (24. Dezember 2021)

Das Canyon Neuron 7 WMN hatte ich urspruenglich auch auf dem Radar fuer meine Frau. Gibts auch in 2XS, war aber lange nicht bestellbar. Gerade kam die Benachrichtigung von Canyon, dass es wieder bestellbar ist. Leider passt es auch nicht , selbst in 2XS (siehe unten), aber vielleicht fuer andere, die hier mitlesen interessant


----------



## ollo (25. Dezember 2021)

Alutech Joo, Überstandhöhe ist 64 cm und da passen auch noch 27,5 Zoll Laufräder rein 



			https://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles/Sonstiges/Rahmen/JOO26/JOO26-GeoChart.pdf
		










						Joo 26 ohne Variostütze, 2.199,90 €
					

Hey, hier kommt Joo! Und es ist SOFORT Lieferbar! Und es stellt sich unwillkürlich die Frage, wem das wohl mehr Freude bereitet - den großen oder kleinen Bi




					alutech-cycles.com


----------



## Martina H. (25. Dezember 2021)

interessant, aber...momentan nicht verfügbar...


----------



## OpticalFlow (3. Januar 2022)

Habe gerade das Polygon Siskiu in Groesse S hier. Laut Geodaten Ueberstandshoehe von 66.x cm und Rechner auf der Webseite meinte auch, es sei die passende Groesse fuer meine Frau. Nun ja, was die als Ueberstanshoehe bezeichnen ist eine imaginaere Schnittlinie zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr. Da ist aber noch eine Verstaerkung eingeschweisst und das ist auch direkt unter dem Sattel. Durch das stark ansteigende Sattelrohr ist das Rad an der Stelle, an der man tatsaechlich steht sogar ueber 75 cm hoch. Meine Frau passt da ueberhaupt nicht drauf. Das Ding geht also zurueck.

@ollo, das Joo gefaellt mir, vielleicht wird es ja irgendwann mal wieder lieferbar sein.
edit: das Joo ist sogar lieferbar. Waere schoener mit einer besseren Gabel/Komponenten, aber ansonsten kommt es dem gewuenschten sehr nahe. Der Bestellfinger juckt.


----------



## ollo (4. Januar 2022)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> ..........
> @ollo, das Joo gefaellt mir, vielleicht wird es ja irgendwann mal wieder lieferbar sein.
> edit: das Joo ist sogar lieferbar. Waere schoener mit einer besseren Gabel/Komponenten, aber ansonsten kommt es dem gewuenschten sehr nahe. Der Bestellfinger juckt.


lässt sich ja alles einrichten und wenn Du den Jürgen anrufst und fragst ob er nicht gleich eine andere Gabel einbaut / anbietet weil es nicht für ein Kind ist, wäre das schon mal ein Schritt in die angestrebte Richtung. Der Bikemarkt gibt auch einiges her und richtig zusammengestellt lässt sich da auch noch ein sehr leichtes Bike bauen, das Deiner Frau noch mehr Spaß macht.  
Mal als Anhaltspunkt was mit einem Alutech  so geht, mein  Allmountain in XL lag in der letzten Aufbaustufe bei 10,95 Kg und da sind nur Teile dran die entweder bis 120 Kg oder ohne Gewichtbeschränkung freigegeben sind.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (5. Januar 2022)

Gibt es hier auch jemand der trotz kurzer Schrittlänge und knapper Überstandshöhe sein Rad fährt? 
Ich bin auch nur 156cm und Schrittlänge 70cm. Fahre ein Scott Spark Rc900 Team mit 72cm Höhe weil ich einfach eine Top Ausstattung etc wollte. Hab auch keine Probleme mit dem Rad.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2022)

Nö. Ich z.B. habe mich schon immer für ausreichend Überstand in Verbindung mit der Ausstattung, welche ich unbedingt wollte, entschieden. Das hieß halt jedesmal Rahmen und Brocken aussuchen und dann zusammendengeln (lassen). Überstand 68 cm bei 74 cm Schrittlänge ohne Schuhe passt super.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (5. Januar 2022)

Stimmt. Aber schwierig einen gleichwertigen Rahmen im CC Bereich zu finden der kleiner ist in meinem Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2022)

Ja, im CC-Bereich bin ich schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs. Früher, als 26" Laufräder noch der Standart waren, war das kein Problem einen passenden Rahmen zu finden. Sowohl mein damaliges Racefully, als auch mein "Race-Hardtail" hatten ausreichend Schrittfreiheit. Deswegen habe ich letzteres auch behalten und zum Starrbike umgemodelt.
Jetzt bei den Enduros bin ich halt bei einem fündig geworden, der mir die Rahmengröße anpassen konnte. Ist halt kein Leichtbau, aber das ist bei mir auch kein Kriterium.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (5. Januar 2022)

Hatte aber jetzt auch ans Trek TopFuel gedacht in XS oder S. Aber 1-2cm machen es dann nicht aus das Rad zuverkaufen und ein anderes zuholen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2022)

Stimmt, wenn es dann immer noch nicht passt, kann man es auch gleich lassen.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (5. Januar 2022)

Gab zwar noch die Idee ein Cube 120/140 Rookie zunehmen aber wollte unbedingt auch 29Zoll und Vollcarbon Rahmen


----------



## Aninaj (5. Januar 2022)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> wollte unbedingt auch 29Zoll



Welche Vorteile siehst du bei 29"?


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2022)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> Gab zwar noch die Idee ein Cube 120/140 Rookie zunehmen aber wollte unbedingt auch 29Zoll und Vollcarbon Rahmen



Stell dir doch 'mal die Frage bitte:

Gehe ich in den Schuhladen (oder das nette Internet) und kaufe mir Schuhe, die zwei Nummern zu groß sind?
Siehst Du !?!
... und bei Schuhen hast Du geometrietechnisch nicht soviel Einflussfaktoren wie beim Bike und das bei genau passender Größe ...


----------



## mountainbiker91 (5. Januar 2022)

Schon klar aber ich habe trotzdem keine Probleme mit der Radgröße. Manche Profis sind auch so klein und kommen damit klar. Wollte eigl nur sagen es kommt auch darauf an wie sehr man sich auf einem Rad wohlfühlt auch wenn es vll knapp bemessen ist. Und ob sich andere hier vll auch trotzdem damit wohlfühlen.
Versteh des wegen die Frage nicht so ganz🤔 Außer das man nicht nur kauft weil man es so besser findet und keine gute Funktionsweise dabei hat. Wie im Beispiel mit deinen Schuhen. Aber das Rad macht mir ja keine Probleme


----------



## mountainbiker91 (5. Januar 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile siehst du bei 29"?


Finde gerade beim bergauf fahren hab ich es leichter. Habe vorher das Orbea Oiz M10 in 27,5 gehabt und finde schon es macht Unterschiede. Aber das ist auch wieder ansichtssache


----------



## Mausoline (5. Januar 2022)

Steigst du ab und zu übers Hinterrad ab?
Schlag beim 29er mal die Lenkung stark ein und schau wo dein Knie und wo das Rad ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbiker91 (5. Januar 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Steigst du ab und zu übers Hinterrad ab?
> Schlag beim 29er mal die Lenkung stark ein und schau wo dein Knie und wo das Rad ist.


Nein steige nach vorne oder seitlich ab. Mit Schuhen ist ja minimal Freiheit da. 
Mit dem Lenker verstehe ich leider nicht so ganz. 
Wenn man eine enge Kruve fährt bei der man den Lenker einschlägt, dann hat man normal die Kurbeln waagerecht. Bei schnelleren/weiten Kurven wo man das äußere Pedal unten hat legt man das Rad in die Kurve und lenkt nicht ein.
Bei sehr engen Spitzkehren mit ca. 90° Lenkeinschlag kann es trotz waagerechter Kurbeln zur Kollision mit dem Knie kommen -> entweder Fuß-/Kurbelstellung je Kurvenrichtung wechseln, oder das Knie nach außen abwinkeln. Und da Bergab im stehen gefahren wird ist genug Freiheit da um dem Lenker auszuweichen. Im sitzen fährt man ja auch keine 90° Kurven


----------



## M_on_Centurion (6. Januar 2022)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch jemand der trotz kurzer Schrittlänge und knapper Überstandshöhe sein Rad fährt?


Ich fahre meine beiden Räder mit meinen lausigen 1,60m/75cm so und habe damit keine Probleme.
Beim Fully hatte ich zum Testen sowohl S als auch XS und habe die beiden auch ausgiebig getestet. Ich habe mich dann für S entschieden. Im Nachhinein war der geringe Abstand zum Oberrohr für mich eher weniger ausschlaggebend als andere Sachen.
Aber da ist eben jeder Fahrer (m/w/d) anders und man kommt ums Informieren und ausgiebig Testen nicht rum. 🚵‍♀️


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2022)

@mountainbiker91

Es ist schön, dass du keine Probleme mit deinem Rad hast, dann ist doch alles in bester Ordnung 

Nur verstehe ich den Sinn deiner Beiträge nicht ganz? Du betonst mehrfach keine Probleme zu haben und mit dem Rad glücklich zu sein. Auf der anderen Seite scheinst du nach einem anderen/niedrigeren Rad zu schauen und dein jetziges verkaufen zu wollen?
Falls du dich doch irgendwie unwohl fühlst auf dem Rad, dann wäre es für einen geplanten Neukauf hilfreich, dich ehrlich damit auseinander zu setzen, was genau stört. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es manchmal nicht einfach ist, schonungslos ehrlich Probleme zu identifizieren. Schließlich hat man sich so ein Teil ja gekauft, weil es einem so gut gefällt, und teuer war es auch noch. Trotzdem muss man auch nach Nachteilen schauen, damit man sich weiterentwickeln kann und beim nächsten Kauf was noch besseres findet.
Vergleiche mit anderen, noch schlimmer, mit Profis, bringen allerdings selten was. Geschmäcker, Gefühle, Ansprüche und Fähigkeiten sind sehr verschieden, und nur weil jemand anders mit einem Teil glücklich ist, muss das für einen selber nichts heißen.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (6. Januar 2022)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine beiden Räder mit meinen lausigen 1,60m/75cm so und habe damit keine Probleme.
> Beim Fully hatte ich zum Testen sowohl S als auch XS und habe die beiden auch ausgiebig getestet. Ich habe mich dann für S entschieden. Im Nachhinein war der geringe Abstand zum Oberrohr für mich eher weniger ausschlaggebend als andere Sachen.
> Aber da ist eben jeder Fahrer (m/w/d) anders und man kommt ums Informieren und ausgiebig Testen nicht rum. 🚵‍♀️


Danke für die Antwort. So Erfahrungen wollte ich sammeln. Mit Schuhen sitze ich halt knapp über dem Oberrohr. Nachteil nur - die Stütze ist max 12cm ausgefahren. Gibt ja z.b das Trek Top Fuel in XS 27.5 von 140/63-155/73cm. Trek selbst rät mir dort aber auch zum S 153/72-166/79cm in 29Zoll. Und die Überstandshöhe zum Spark ist dann 0,5 Unterschied.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (6. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> @mountainbiker91
> 
> Es ist schön, dass du keine Probleme mit deinem Rad hast, dann ist doch alles in bester Ordnung
> 
> ...


Da hast du Recht. Habe einfach nur Bedenken wegen der Überstandshöhe ob das zwingend erforderlich ist diesen zuhaben. Ansonsten fühle ich mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad. Aber sehe ja an anderen S Rädern das es minimal ist. Und XS wäre wohl wirklich dann zu klein. Halt auch schwierig einen Händler mit XS Rädern zu finden um es zu testen.


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2022)

Eine passend niedrige Überstandshöhe ist auf jeden Fall "nice to have", daher ist es auf keinen Fall ein Fehler darauf zu achten und eine möglichst gut passende Überstandshöhe zu wählen, wenn man die Wahl hat. 
Auch klar ist aber, dass man bei einer Körpergröße um oder unter 1.60m schon Schwierigkeiten hat, ein Rad zu finden, über dem man wirklich bequem stehen kann. Das ist dir ja bekannt. Deinen Denkansatz und die Fragestellung, ob es zwingend erforderlich ist, finde ich daher gut. Wenn man an Grenzen des Machbaren stößt, dann muss man eben irgendwo Prioritäten setzen. 

Meine 2ct dazu: bequeme Überstandshöhe ist nicht das wichtigste. Es ist möglich darauf zu verzichten, da man ja im Gelände sowieso vermeiden sollte nach vorne übers Oberrohr abzusteigen. 
Jetzt kommt aber die Frage von Mausoline ins Spiel, die ich nach wie vor für sehr wichtig halte: 


Mausoline schrieb:


> Steigst du ab und zu übers Hinterrad ab?



Deine Antwort war, dass du nach vorne oder seitlich absteigst. 

Nun klar, ein 29er Hinterrad mit Reifen drauf ist ja genauso groß oder gar größer als die Überstandshöhe über deinem Oberrohr. Und vor allem größer als deine Schittlänge, das kann man sich ja ganz einfach ausrechnen: 622mm Felgenduchmesser + 2x Reifenhöhe von ca 55mm. Schon verständlich, dass du da übers Hinterrad nicht absteigst, weil es nicht funktionieren kann. Das dumme dabei: eigentlich muss das funktionieren.
Ein volles 29er Rad unbedingt zu wollen ist bei deiner Körpergröße und Schrittlänge daher schon ein sehr gewagter Schritt. Im Gelände ist der Abstieg übers Hinterrad oft die einzig sichere Möglichkeit vom Fahrrad runter zu kommen. Nach vorne kann regelrecht gefährlich werden, das führt sofort zu einem Köpfer. Zumal du in unebenem Gelände und dann noch bergab ja auch über dem Oberrohr nicht stehen kannst, wenn es schon im Flachen nur mit Schuhen gerade so geht. 
Seitlich ist da schon besser, aber auch nur selten sicher möglich. 

Es muss nicht mal sein, dass man das bewusst bemerkt. Aber der unterschwellige Gedanke, nicht wirklich sicher vom Rad runter zu kommen, fährt mit. Und zumindest mich würde das auf Dauer ganz furchtbar verunsichern, weil ich dann jede Stelle danach bewerte, ob ich es ganz bestimmt bis ins ebene flache schaffe, weil ich mittendrin ja keine Chance habe, halbwegs sicher abzubrechen. 

Dass das 29er bergauf besser läuft, kann zu einem gewissen Teil schon vom Reifenumfang und dessen Überrolleigenschaften kommen, das lässt sich nicht abstreiten. Ein anderer wichtiger Faktor ist aber die Geometrie und ob die Reifen gut rollen. Selbst ein 26er kann verdammt gut klettern, wenn die Geometrie gut passt. 
Du solltest dich daher wirklich fragen, ob es nicht wichtigere Eigenschaften gibt als das bisschen Überrollen... und auch mal probieren, ob ein 27,5er mit guter "Kletter-Geometrie" (z.B. lange Kettenstreben, steiler Sitzwinkel) deine Anforderungen nicht genauso gut bedienen könnte.

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: das 29er Hinterrad und dessen "Überstandshöhe" würde mich an deiner Stelle mehr stören als die Überstandshöhe überm Oberrohr. Bzw. wäre das 29er Hinterrad der Punkt, den ich als erstes zur Überprüfung stellen würde bei einem Neukauf, noch weit vor der Überstandshöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbiker91 (6. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Eine passend niedrige Überstandshöhe ist auf jeden Fall "nice to have", daher ist es auf keinen Fall ein Fehler darauf zu achten und eine möglichst gut passende Überstandshöhe zu wählen, wenn man die Wahl hat.
> Auch klar ist aber, dass man bei einer Körpergröße um oder unter 1.60m schon Schwierigkeiten hat, ein Rad zu finden, über dem man wirklich bequem stehen kann. Das ist dir ja bekannt. Deinen Denkansatz und die Fragestellung, ob es zwingend erforderlich ist, finde ich daher gut. Wenn man an Grenzen des Machbaren stößt, dann muss man eben irgendwo Prioritäten setzen.
> 
> Meine 2ct dazu: bequeme Überstandshöhe ist nicht das wichtigste. Es ist möglich darauf zu verzichten, da man ja im Gelände sowieso vermeiden sollte nach vorne übers Oberrohr abzusteigen.
> ...


Danke auch für die umfangreiche Info. Stehe genau über dem 29er Rad und da passt nichts mehr dazwischen. Vll kann ich mein Spark auf 27,5 umrüsten und bekomme dann etwas Bodenfreiheit. Wäre die günstigste Alternative. Habe heute mal über einem 27,5 Trek Fuel in S gestanden. Ist schon besser aber wollte keine 140mm Federweg.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Januar 2022)

Meine Erfahrung: 26" Laufräder klettern gut. Es kommt, wie Scylla bereits ausgeführt hat, eher auf die Rahmengeo an.
Da ich, um Bodenproben zu vermeiden, immer wieder mal übers Hinterrad absteigen will/muss, bleibt es hinten generell bei 26", egal was mir Hersteller, Pofis, Verkäufer und lange Lulatsche erzählen. Vorne hab ich in einem mittlerweile 27,5", das ist ok.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (6. Januar 2022)

Ja verstehe. Fahre halt noch Klicks und auch eigl viel bergauf und keine harten Trails bergab. Deswegen kamm die Frage für mich vll nie so auf über die Sicherheit. Sprich die Trails sind ja kein Problem... und wenn doch mal eins kommt wäre es gut Puffer zuhaben. Vll habt ihr ein paar Empfehlungen bzgl Mtb 100-130mm mit Carbonrahmen was passen könnte?


----------



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2022)

Neben der Problematik über dem HR stehen zu können, wenn es mal steil bergab geht, stell ich mir immer noch die Frage, ob der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen baugleichen 27,5 und 29 (26 mal außen vorgelassen da einfach nicht mehr als Standard verfügbar) nicht auch relevant ist. Da es in diesem Fall (bergauf fahren) ja besonders um die zu beschleunigende Masse geht, die dann auch noch am ungünstigsten Punkt liegt (Reifen und Felge). 

Mal am Beispiel eines Hans Dampf Reifen und einer Newman A.30 Felge:

27,5 Reifen (1085) + Felge (505) = 1590g
29 " Reifen (1165) + Felge (540) = 1705g (+ etwas längere Speichen...)

Macht also pro Rad 115 g Mehrgewicht an einer ungünstigen Stelle. Mit anderen Reifen /Felgen sind die Unterschiede sicherlich anders, aber einen Unterschied wird es immer geben. 

Macht das bessere Überrollverhalten den Gewichtsunterschiedlich wirklich wett? Insbesondere da ja kleinere Leute meist auch leichter sind und somit weniger Kraft haben 🤨 Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach nur zu schwach 😆


----------



## mountainbiker91 (6. Januar 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Neben der Problematik über dem HR stehen zu können, wenn es mal steil bergab geht, stell ich mir immer noch die Frage, ob der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen baugleichen 27,5 und 29 (26 mal außen vorgelassen da einfach nicht mehr als Standard verfügbar) nicht auch relevant ist. Da es in diesem Fall (bergauf fahren) ja besonders um die zu beschleunigende Masse geht, die dann auch noch am ungünstigsten Punkt liegt (Reifen und Felge).
> 
> Mal am Beispiel eines Hans Dampf Reifen und einer Newman A.30 Felge:
> 
> ...


Fahre Laufräder mit Reifen die einiges weniger als die 1705g wiegen. 
Aber auch mit den Standart Felgen vom Scott im Vergleich zum Orbea Oiz 27.5 komme ich besser auf den 29er bergauf.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2022)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> Fahre Laufräder mit Reifen die einiges weniger als die 1705g wiegen.
> Aber auch mit den Standart Felgen vom Scott im Vergleich zum Orbea Oiz 27.5 komme ich besser auf den 29er bergauf.



Es heißt Standard... 

Ein HR das "einiges weniger" als 1705 g wiegt? Das rechne mal vor 😉 Aber es geht ja nicht um das brutto Gewicht, sondern um die Tatsache, dass ein 27,5" Rad IMMER leichter sein wird, als ein baugleiches 29" Rad. Und du kannst auch nicht zwei völlig verschiedene Bikes vergleichen (siehe Beitrag von Scylla weiter oben). Die Aussagen kannst du nur auf die Laufradgröße beziehen, wenn die grundsätzliche Geo der Räder identisch ist (was zugegeben etwas schwierig ist).

Aber es zeigt auch, dass dein Fahrerprofil ein ganz anderes ist als das vieler anderer hier, die sich nen Magic Marry auf's VR schnallen 

Es bleibt also weiterhin die Frage, ob für leichte FahrerInnen die großen Laufräder mit dem besseren Überrollverhalten den Gewichtsunterschied wett machen können. Bei XC Bikes mit Unterschieden von 50-70g vermutlich noch eher, als bei AM/END Bikes mit Unterschieden von 115g und mehr.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (6. Januar 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Es heißt Standard...
> 
> Ein HR das "einiges weniger" als 1705 g wiegt? Das rechne mal vor 😉 Aber es geht ja nicht um das brutto Gewicht, sondern um die Tatsache, dass ein 27,5" Rad IMMER leichter sein wird, als ein baugleiches 29" Rad. Und du kannst auch nicht zwei völlig verschiedene Bikes vergleichen (siehe Beitrag von Scylla weiter oben). Die Aussagen kannst du nur auf die Laufradgröße beziehen, wenn die grundsätzliche Geo der Räder identisch ist (was zugegeben etwas schwierig ist).
> 
> ...


Sry habe das falsch gelesen mit dem Laufradsatz 😅
Ich fahre wie gesagt nicht viel schwierige Trails und überwiegend Touren. Im Sommer sind die Maxxis Reccon drauf. Im Winter jetzt wo es matschig wurde halt 2.2er NobbyNic damit ich das Rad auch mehr bewege. 
Ja es ist wirklich schwierig was ich machen soll. Leider ist nicht soviel auf dem Markt. Und bis max 130mm Federweg in 27.5 noch weniger =/


----------



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2022)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> Sry habe das falsch gelesen mit dem Laufradsatz 😅
> Ich fahre wie gesagt nicht viel schwierige Trails und überwiegend Touren. Im Sommer sind die Maxxis Reccon drauf. Im Winter jetzt wo es matschig wurde halt 2.2er NobbyNic damit ich das Rad auch mehr bewege.
> Ja es ist wirklich schwierig was ich machen soll. Leider ist nicht soviel auf dem Markt. Und bis max 130mm Federweg in 27.5 noch weniger =/


Ich denke du solltest dir Scyllas Rat zu Herzen nehmen und



scylla schrieb:


> dich ehrlich damit auseinander zu setzen, was genau stört.


Denn wenn du mit dem Bike gut klarkommst und deinen Spaß hast, warum dann was ändern? 

Und wenn es nur das Bedürfnis ist, was Neues zu fahren, solltest du immer noch klären, was dir wirklich wichtig ist. Das perfekte Bike wird es für dich vermutlich nur geben, wenn du dir einen Maßrahmen bauen läßt, da die Hersteller meist keine expliziten XS/S Rahmen designen, sondern einfach die Geodaten eines M oder L Rahmens runterrechnen.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (6. Januar 2022)

Fühle mich eigl nur verunsichert falls es wirklich mal dazu kommt nicht gut absteigen zukönnen. Durch euch ist mir das erst wirklich bewusst geworden. So gab es aber halt noch keine Probleme und möchte eigl nichts ändern.

Ist ja auch eine Kostenfrage mit Verkauf und Neukauf


----------



## Martina H. (6. Januar 2022)

...also zusammengefasst:

Du bist sehr zufrieden mit Deinem Rad. In dem Bereich wo Du fährst ist alles gut für Dich. Du wolltest unbedingt 29 und Carbon, hast es jetzt und gut.  Warum dann "mit Gewalt" was anderes? Zumal Du ja dann nicht zusätzlich eins willst, sondern Dein Wunschrad verkaufen willst.

Hmmh, evtl. ist dann doch nicht alles so toll wie Du meinst? Geh doch mal in Dich und überleg noch mal, was Du wirklich willst und was Dich stört, bzw. Du gut findest.

Nichts für ungut, aber scheinbar bin ich nicht die Einzige, die da über Ungereimtheiten stolpert.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Insbesondere da ja kleinere Leute meist auch leichter sind und somit weniger Kraft haben 🤨



...zumal Kleinere einfach nicht die Hebel haben - da sehe ich eigentlich das grössere Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbiker91 (6. Januar 2022)

Werde das Rad so weiterfahren. Wie gesagt ich bin ja wirklich damit zufrieden.
Einzigsten die XCs in 29 und 27.5 mit Überstandshöhe unter 68cm bauen sind Pivot. Ab 7000€ aufwärts 🙄

Was mich aber wundert. Die Hersteller bei den Xcs geben bei S alle ab 1,52-1,63m an. Es hat ja keiner bei 1,52 eine größere Schrittlänge 😅

Wäre es vll sinnvoll eine absenkbare Stütze nachzurüsten oder noch andere kürzere Kurbeln?


----------



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2022)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> Wäre es vll sinnvoll eine absenkbare Stütze nachzurüsten oder noch andere kürzere Kurbeln?



Stört dich denn der Sattel ? Dann kannst du schauen ob es was passendes gibt. Siehe meine Signatur.

Kurbel ist vermutlich ne 170er? Eventuell auch ne 165er? Weniger wäre dann ne Kinderkurbel… und dann fehlt dir der Hebel… weiß nicht ob das Sinn macht…


----------



## mountainbiker91 (6. Januar 2022)

Sattel stört eigl nicht beim Downhill. Wäre aber bei meiner Größe vll sinnvoll sie absenken zu können?
Kurbel ist 175mm


----------



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2022)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> Sattel stört eigl nicht beim Uphill. Wäre aber bei meiner Größe vll sinnvoll sie absenken zu können?
> Kurbel ist 175mm



Also wenn der Sattel im Uphill stören würden, dann hättest du auch irgendwas falsch gemacht  Sattel absenken macht man für die Abfahrt. Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass man in steilen Abfahrten einfach das Gewicht bequem nach hinten (Popes hinter den Sattel) bekommt und man sich insgesamt freier über dem Rad bewegen kann. Wenn du eh wenig im stehen fährst, brauchst du im Grunde den Sattel auch nicht absenken.

175er Kurbel  Wer hat denn das Rad aufgebaut? Da könntest du tatsächlich ne kürzere nehmen, mit einer 165er würdest du nen ganzen Zentimeter für die Sattelstütze gewinnen.

Bei - angenommen du tauschst auf eine 165er Kurbel - 130mm Abstand zwischen Sitzrohrende und Sattelrails kommt aber eh nur was kurzes mit max. 80mm Absenkung in Frage (BikeYoke DIVINE SL Rascal). Mit deiner jetztigen Kurbel sogar nur noch ne KS Lev mit max. 65mm. So fahren wohl mittlerweile auch die XC Profis.

Ob du das brauchst und das Geld am Ende Wert ist, kannste aber nur du entscheiden. Ich fahre am XC Esel auch ne DropperPost, aber nur weil ich damit dann doch ab und an mal wo runter hopse, ne Treppe mitnehmen und an der Ampel dann auch mal bequem sitzen kann 😇 (das ging bei dir aber nicht, meine senkt ganz 150mm ab, mit lediglich 80mm würden die Füße ned bis zum Boden reichen 😌).


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2022)

Ist das auf dem Profilbild dein aktuelles Rad und deine normale Sitzhöhe? Falls ja, sieht das nicht so aus, als hättest du genügend Sattelauszug für eine Remotestütze 🤔


----------



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Profilbild dein aktuelles Rad und deine normale Sitzhöhe? Falls ja, sieht das nicht so aus, als hättest du genügend Sattelauszug für eine Remotestütze 🤔



Ich hatte mich darauf bezogen...



mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> die Stütze ist max 12cm ausgefahren


----------



## mountainbiker91 (6. Januar 2022)

Sry ich meinte natürlich Downhill. 😁😅

Am Spark ist original die 175er verbaut.
Und ja ist das aktuelle Rad und die Stütze ist 12cm drausen. Es gibt eine absenkbare Stütze 290mm und 75hub. Würde genau passen. Fahre natürlich schon im stehen und bergab aber keine riesen Drops oder so. Wurzel und Stein Trails


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2022)

Ok wenn du das gemessen hast, dann glaube ich es. Sah spontan nach weniger aus auf dem Foto.

Nunja, beim Absteigen wird dir so eine kurze 75mm Stütze auch nicht viel helfen. Es ist halt besser als garnix, klar, und bergab ist jeder cm gewonnne Bewegungsfreiheit gut. Von daher würde es schon was bringen.
Andererseits, wenn du mich fragst sieht da sowieso alles unpassend für deine Größe aus. Wenn du damit aber nun wirklich gut zurecht kommst, dann kannst du ja alles genauso lassen wie es ist. Wozu dann eine Remote-Stütze, die nur schwer ist und Geld kostet, wenn du meinst, dass der Sattel dich eh nicht stört?

Anderenfalls solltest du dir mal eine Liste machen und bewerten, worauf es wirklich ankommt für ein (für dich) gutes Fahrerlebnis, und damit dann auf die Suche nach was neuem gehen. Das Rahmenmaterial wäre bei mir z.B. ganz weit hinten auf so einer Liste  Wenn dann alles besser passt, dann lohnt ein Invest in eine Remote-Stütze vielleicht auch mehr.
Oder wenn du den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht siehst, mal zu einem professionellen Bikefitting gehen und dich da beraten lassen. Mir scheint, das könnte derzeit die lohnendste Investition für dich sein. Danach weißt du dann auch besser, wo und wie sich Investitionen ins Fahrrad lohnen, und kannst wirklich gezielt optimieren oder neu kaufen. 
Denkanstoß: wenn du wirklich was niedrigeres und von der Größe her besser passendes willst, und dein angedeuteter Einsatzbereich sich nicht absehbar ändern wird... was spräche dann gegen ein Hardtail? Damit gibt es bauartbedingt viel bessere Möglichkeiten, ein wirklich tiefes kleines Rad zu bauen (da ja nicht noch ein Dämpfer untergebracht und Drehpunkte beachtet werden müssen), es ist selbst aus Metall oft leichter als ein Carbon-Fully, und bergauf geht es noch leichter da du keine Energie in die Federung und das Radgewicht versenkst.

Und wenn du, wie du so oft betonst, eigentlich garnichts vermisst und garkeine Probleme hast, wie gesagt: alles wie es ist lassen, fahren, glücklich sein! Never change a running system.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (7. Januar 2022)

Da gebe ich dir grundsätzlich Recht. Habe auch nochmal mit ein paar Händlern die Scott, Trek, Orbea etc Vetreiben gesprochen. Stimmen mir zu das man Downhill selten nach vorn oder hinten absteigt. Gerade bei Klicks. Eher seitlich und dann wäre die Dropper Post natürlich nochmal die günstigste Alternative bevor ich alles über den Haufen werfe.

Natürlich ist es alles Geschmackssache und jeder kommt anderst auf einem Rad zurecht. Ein S Rad in 29Zoll sieht selten optisch passend aus. Grad im XC hat sich einiges geändert. Möchte auch ungern auf ein Hardtail umsteigen und die 100mm wenigstens haben. 

Ich gebe einfach mal Feedback wenn ich das mit der Dropper getestet habe. Gibt momentan die KS Ragie i 290x75 für 100€ im Angebot.

Danke für die ganue Mühe. Ride On 😁👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OpticalFlow (11. Januar 2022)

ollo schrieb:


> Alutech Joo, Überstandhöhe ist 64 cm und da passen auch noch 27,5 Zoll Laufräder rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DHL hat heute ein Alutech Joo gebracht. Eine Stunde zuvor hat Hermes die Retoure des Siskiu Polygon abgeholt. 

Das Joo habe ich gerade zusammengeschraubt, nach ganz kurzem Test im Hobbyraum scheint es meiner Frau zu passen. Macht insgesamt einen sehr guten Eindruck, das wird wohl hierbleibem. Die Gabel wird vermutlich mittelfristig gegen etwas anderes getauscht. Die Tage erstmal noch die Federelemente und Daempfer anpassen und andere Reifen drauf (habe noch Maxxis DHR und Magic Mary in 26 2.35" rumliegen), dann kann am Wochenende Probe gefahren werden. 

@ollo, danke nochmal fuer den Hinweis, haette ich nie gefunden, vorher nie von Alutech gehoert.
Nette telefonische Beratung, allerdings waren Aenderungen an der Ausstattung (Federgabel) nicht drin.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Januar 2022)

Alutech bietet keinerlei Änderung an der Ausstattung an, nur komplett, wie angeboten.


----------



## OpticalFlow (11. Januar 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Alutech bietet keinerlei Änderung an der Ausstattung an, nur komplett, wie angeboten.


Ja, bin deswegen auch nicht boese. Ist halt so.


----------



## Diablo32 (20. Januar 2022)

Hallo an die Runde,

ich möchte mir gerne eine neues Bike zulegen und zwar schwebt mir ein Cube Stereo 140 vor. Es soll jetzt mal ein Fully werden.
Seit 2012 fahre ich ein HT Cube Reaction GTC Race. Eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, aber seit geraumer Zeit Probleme aufgrund der Sitzposition. Hier sitzt man extrem nach vorn gebeugt. Halt eine Race. Es ist 16".

Meine Daten: Körpergröße: 163cm, Schrittlänge:74cm.
Sollte ich jetzt mehr ein XS oder eher ein S Rahmen nehmen. Ich möchte gerne aufrechter Sitzen und auch längere Touren fahren.

Ich habe aktuell das Gefühl, die Länge des Oberrohrs könnte kürzer sein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2022)

....also im Endeffekt weniger Reach.
Ich bin 3 cm kürzer, habe aber die gleiche Schrittlänge. Ich fahre XS, also 15" bei den Bikes mit mehr Federweg. Racefully, bzw. Hardtail, waren/sind 16". Aber die haben halt komplett andere Geometrien.
Man hat natürlich auch noch mit verschiedenen Vorbaulängen etwas Spielraum. Auf den Racern mehr, auf den Federwegsmonstern weniger. Heisst bei mir 35 mm.
Vielleicht mal den Reach vom jetzigen Bike mit denen vom Stereo in XS und S vergleichen. Und schauen, welche Vorbaulänge auf dem jetzigen drauf ist und welche Vorbaulängen die Stereos haben. Und dann zusammenrechnen.
Oder versuchen, beide Größen mal probezufahren. Ist gerade ne blöde Zeit dafür, ich weiss. Man muss ja froh sein, wenn man überhaupt zeitnah das kriegt, was man haben will. Aber vielleicht wenigstens das S. Dann weiss man wenigstens, ob man sich darauf wohlfühlt, oder ob es zu groß ist. Und damit wäre dann auch klar, dass es XS sein muss.


----------



## Diablo32 (20. Januar 2022)

Also mein jetziges Cube Reaction hat ein Reach von 345 und von Stack 560. Wenn ich es richtig gemessen habe. Das Oberrohr ist 570. Ich habe an meinem Cube einen kürzeren Vorbau 70mm verbaut und auch eine Steuerrohrverlängerung von 67mm. Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl sehr gestreckt zu sitzen. Dewegen die Vermutung, es könnte an der Oberrohrlänge liegen? Ode doch am Lenk und Sitzwinkel? 

Das Wunschrad hat in XS Oberrohr : 546. Einen Reach von 398. Deswege kann ich mir momentan nicht erklären, welche Größe jetzt entscheidend ist damit ich gestreckter komme.
Ja...Probe fahren momentan leider nicht möglich. Das wäre sicher am effektivsten.

Wie sitzt du auf dem XS? Gestreckt oder aufecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2022)

Am Lenk- und/oder Sitzwinkel liegt es weniger. Das ist eher relevant für Vortrieb, Laufruhe, Klettereigenschaften.
Gestreckter? Ich dachte aufrechter.

Auf dem XS sitze ich aufrecht. Reach ist 379 mm, Oberrohrlänge (waagrecht) selbst 560 mm. Vorbaulänge 35 mm. Stack 611 mm. Die Front ist schon ordentlich hoch.


----------



## Diablo32 (20. Januar 2022)

Ja, Aufrechter, sorry. Bei den ganzen Werten sieht man irgendwann gar nicht mehr durch und Testen ist wahrscheinlich das Beste... aber verstehen tu ich es trotzdem nicht, warum ich so gestreckt auf meinem akuellem Cube sitze...die Werte sprechen eigentlich nicht dafür. Deswegen kann ich auch schlecht die Werte des Wunschrades nehme und vergleichen...


----------



## Mausoline (20. Januar 2022)

Das Cube XS fand ich (155cm, SL 70) extrem kurz, ich fühlte mich total eingeklemmt und hatte das Gefühl der Lenker ist vor meiner Brust. Ich bin nur drüber gestanden, zum Fahren hatte ich da keine Lust.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2022)

Nja, bei meinem alten Racehardtail in S ist die Oberrohrlänge 545 mm. Also 15 mm weniger als bei dem Enduro in XS. Reach und Stack gab es damals noch nicht. Also nicht in der Maßtabelle. Lenk- und Sitzrohrwinkel auch nicht. Da die Front, also Stack, aber aufgrund der Gabeleinbauhöhe beim Racehardtail niedriger ist und die Vorbaulänge 65 mm beträgt, sitze ich darauf gestreckter.
Ich habe das Enduro damals nicht probefahren können. Musste anhand der Maße entscheiden. Hat gepasst.

Ist in unserem Probefahrt-Fred nichts passendes dabei? https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/thread-fuer-probefahrt.553511/


----------



## foda_se (20. Januar 2022)

Diese Geometriedaten hören sich eher nach Tourenbike auf Radwanderwegen als nach MTB an.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2022)

Welche Geometriedaten? Vom Enduro? Hat halt 160 mm Federweg in XS....
Das sieht in Natura dann so aus:




...oder so



Nix Touren auf Radwanderwegen. Dafür ist das alte Racehardtail da.


----------



## Diablo32 (20. Januar 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das Cube XS fand ich (155cm, SL 70) extrem kurz, ich fühlte mich total eingeklemmt und hatte das Gefühl der Lenker ist vor meiner Brust. Ich bin nur drüber gestanden, zum Fahren hatte ich da keine Lust.


Okay, das hilft mir schon etwas weiter. Dann käme wahrscheinlich eher S in Frage. War das Xs ein Damenmodell?Mir macht aber immer noch die Oberrohrlänge zu schaffen. Diese ist beim Stereo in Größe S  567mm also fast ähnlich lang, wie bei meinem Reaction.

Trotzdem schon mal Danke für die Hilfe. Ein extrem schweres Thema für mich und auch nicht so verständlich aufgrund der vielen Geometriedaten.

Leider nichts dabei im Probefahrt-Fred.


----------



## ollo (20. Januar 2022)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> DHL hat heute ein Alutech Joo gebracht. Eine Stunde zuvor hat Hermes die Retoure des Siskiu Polygon abgeholt.
> 
> Das Joo habe ich gerade zusammengeschraubt, nach ganz kurzem Test im Hobbyraum scheint es meiner Frau zu passen. Macht insgesamt einen sehr guten Eindruck, das wird wohl hierbleibem. Die Gabel wird vermutlich mittelfristig gegen etwas anderes getauscht. Die Tage erstmal noch die Federelemente und Daempfer anpassen und andere Reifen drauf (habe noch Maxxis DHR und Magic Mary in 26 2.35" rumliegen), dann kann am Wochenende Probe gefahren werden.
> 
> ...


bitte gerne, dafür sind ja diese vor Wissen und Infos strotzenden Foren da 😉😉 Gute Fahrt und viel Spaß damit.

Als Dämpfer falls der verbaute nicht so recht "passt" wäre ein DT Swiss eine gute Wahl. der Funktioniert auch bei Zartgebauten Menschen, da er mit wenig Druck gefahren werden kann und er hat für das Joo eine entsprechend große Bandbreite die Zugstufe einzustellen. Außerdem leicht einzustellen mit wenig schnick schnack.... Auf/halb Auf/ Zu, spricht Sensibel an und vermittelt ein gutes Fahrgefühl


----------



## Mausoline (20. Januar 2022)

Diablo32 schrieb:


> Okay, das hilft mir schon etwas weiter. Dann käme wahrscheinlich eher S in Frage. War das Xs ein Damenmodell?Mir macht aber immer noch die Oberrohrlänge zu schaffen. Diese ist beim Stereo in Größe S  567mm also fast ähnlich lang, wie bei meinem Reaction.
> 
> Trotzdem schon mal Danke für die Hilfe. Ein extrem schweres Thema für mich und auch nicht so verständlich aufgrund der vielen Geometriedaten.
> 
> Leider nichts dabei im Probefahrt-Fred.


ja war das Damenmodell


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2022)

Diablo32 schrieb:


> Also mein jetziges Cube Reaction hat ein Reach von 345 und von Stack 560. Wenn ich es richtig gemessen habe. Das Oberrohr ist 570. Ich habe an meinem Cube einen kürzeren Vorbau 70mm verbaut und auch eine Steuerrohrverlängerung von 67mm. Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl sehr gestreckt zu sitzen. Dewegen die Vermutung, es könnte an der Oberrohrlänge liegen? Ode doch am Lenk und Sitzwinkel?
> 
> Das Wunschrad hat in XS Oberrohr : 546. Einen Reach von 398. Deswege kann ich mir momentan nicht erklären, welche Größe jetzt entscheidend ist damit ich gestreckter komme.
> Ja...Probe fahren momentan leider nicht möglich. Das wäre sicher am effektivsten.
> ...



Die Reach und Stack-Werte, die du an deinem Reaction gemessen hast, sind ja echt winzig!
Dass damit dann ein 570mm Oberrohr zustande kommt, dazu muss ja dann der Sitzwinkel ziemlich flach sein.
Da du allerdings auch von einer (ordentlich langen) Steuerrohr-Verlängerung schreibst, bin ich jetzt auch verwirrt. Mach doch mal ein Foto von dir auf dem Rad sitzend (an eine Mauer gelehnt oder so) von der Seite, damit man mal beurteilen kann, was für dich eine sehr gestreckte Sitzposition ist. Nicht, dass wir da aneinander vorbei reden.

Generell gibt es zwei verschiedene Methoden, wie man aufrechter sitzen kann: Lenker höher. Oder Lenker näher. Du scheinst die ja beide bereits benutzt zu haben. Aber man muss auch aufpassen, sie nicht beide zu übertreiben, sonst kommt sowas dabei raus wie es Mausoline vom XS Cube beschreibt: man kommt sich eingeklemmt vor.

Da es dir ja erst mal nur um die Sitzposition zu gehen scheint, könntest du ersatzweise für Probefahren eigentlich auch an deinem Reaction ausprobieren, wo du letztendlich landen willst.
Hast du Freunde/Bekannte mit gut gefüllter Restekiste, oder einen richtig guten netten Händler ums Eck, der dich an seine Restekiste dran lassen würde?
Wenn du ein paar (egal welche, günstige/geliehene) Vorbauten, auch in unterschiedlichen Winkeln, organisieren und durchprobieren könntest, würde das auch schon Aufschluss geben. Ruhig auch mal einen ganz kurzen 30mm Stummel-Vorbau dran austesten. Das wird sich dann zusammen mit steilem Lenkwinkel furchtbar fahren, aber um zu testen wie du dann sitzt und ob sich die Position für dich gut anfühlt, wird's schon reichen.
Auch Riser-Lenker wären einen Test wert. Ruhig auch mal quer kombinieren: Riser-Lenker mit eher längerem Vorbau, flacher Lenker mit ganz kurzem Vorbau.
Zusätzlich eine gerade Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung verbauen (falls nicht bereits vorhanden) und den Sattel ganz nach vorne schieben. Wenn deine Messwerte stimmen, scheint das Reaction ja einen ziemlich flachen Sitzwinkel zu haben, die meisten modernen Räder haben aber einen ziemlich steilen Sitzwinkel. Mit vorgeschobenem Sattel kannst du das simulieren so gut es geht.
Wenn du dann eine Sitzposition hast, auf der du dich gut fühlst, misst du die Abstände zwischen Sattel/Lenker und den effektiven Stack (also nicht zur Steuerrohr-Oberkante sondern die Höhe bis zum Lenker).Damit kannst du dann Geometrie-Tabellen von deinen Wunsch-Kandidaten auch schon besser beurteilen.
Das ist zwar eine ziemliche Schrauber-Arbeit. Aber wenn Probefahren halt aktuell nicht geht, dann ist es besser als ein Kauf ins Blaue ohne Ahnung wo du hin willst oder wie du das erreichen kannst.

Was ich mich auch noch frage: du schreibst als Ziel "längere Touren fahren". Das ist aber eigentlich nicht das Stammrevier von 140mm Fullies. Ist dir bewusst? Das wird sich erheblich schwerer treten als dein aktuelles Race-Hardtail, alleine weil die Federung Energie frisst, aber auch weil das Rad zwangsweise schwerer sein wird. So ein Rad ist eigentlich eher zielführend, wenn der Trailanteil höher werden soll und es darauf nicht so viel scheppern soll. Nur für mehr km ist es kontraproduktiv. Da wäre evtl eine Nummer "kleiner" im Federweg besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (21. Januar 2022)

@Diablo32

Ist Dein akguelles Cube dieses hier:









						IMG 0019
					

Foto: IMG 0019




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




???

Wenn ja, falls Du es aktuell so fährst, sähe es  für mich so erst mal recht stimmig aus.

Sattelstütze ohne Versatz wäre dann eine Option, noch etwas mit dem Allerwertesten nach vorn und damit auch in eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition zu kommen - aber Achtung: auf das "Knielot achten", sonst gibt es ggf. die nächste Baustelle.

Stimmt die Sitzhöhe und passt Dir der Sattel wirklich gut? Oft fühlt man sich allein schon vom Sitzgefühl her bei falscher Höhe und unpassendem Sattel unwohl in der einzunehmenden Postion.

Ansonsten bitte unbedingt ein Foto von Dir darauf sitzend von der Seite machen, so wie es @scylla auch schon empfohlen hat.

So ließen sich sicher noch mehr hilfreiche Aspekte und daraus resultierende Tipps generieren.


----------



## Diablo32 (21. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
ja das Bike auf dem Bild ist mein aktuelles Cube. Da hatte ich bereits den Vorbau von 70mm verbaut.
Aber da war doch nicht die Steuerrohrerhöhung und ein Rise Lenker 25mm verbaut. Jetzt sieht das Bike sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus und schön ist anders, aber ich fühle mich besser aber nicht mehr wohl. Man möchte eben keine lange Touren mehr damit fahren, weil alles hinter her weh tut. Man hat auch ständig das Gefühl man möchte aufrechter sitzen. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der Sattel höher zum Lenker ist...Vielleicht ist auch der Rahmen zu klein? Man sagt ja immer ein größerer Rahmen und man hat eine komfortablere Haltung. Aber da ist dann die Oberrohrlänge wieder größer...

Leider habe ich nicht so viele Komponenten, um dies auszuprobieren. 
Ein Bild kann ich gerne mal am Wochenende machen.

Der Lenkwinkel an meinem Cube beträgt 70 und der Sitzwinkel 73. Wie wirken sich denn die Werte aus? Habe da nicht so die technische Ahnung. Das Bike ist ja mittlerweile auch schon 10 Jahre alt. 

Achso...ja längere Touren... wäre dann das Stereo 120 besser? Es soll aber auch wieder ein Carbon Rahmen sein. Man hat sich einfach dran gewöhnt.


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2022)

Irgendwie passt da was nicht. Also an deiner Problem Eingrenzung meine ich...

Soooo schlimm unpassend sieht das Rad echt nicht aus und auch die technischen Daten sagen für mich nicht, dass es viel zu lang oder niedrig wäre spätestens nach deinen Umbauten. Daher glaube ich fast, dass da was anderes im Argen liegt was zu dem Gefühl aufrechter sitzen zu wollen führt.
Und wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, haben deine Umbauten in Richtung höher/kürzere das ganze auch eher verschlimmbessert?

Was @lucie mit dem Sattel sagt ist ein extrem guter Punkt den ich nochmal unterstreichen will.
Tatsächlich passiert mir genau das, wenn ich auf dem Rad von meinem Mann sitze: Er hat einen für mich fürchterlichen Sattel und der waagerecht steht statt leicht nach vorne geneigt. Außerdem noch ganz nach hinten geschoben. Dadurch habe ich sofort beim Aufsitzen viel zu viel Druck auf dem Damm und kippe unwillkürlich das Becken nach hinten, der Rücken wird rund, der Schulterbereich aufrecht und die Arme werden lang. Durch die Position hab ich das Gefühl von hinten ein viiiel zu langes tiefes Rad vor mir her zu treten und nicht vorwärts zu kommen. Das kommt in der Tat nur vom Sattel und dessen Position. Sobald ich meinen eigenen Sattel drauf montiere und für mich richtig einstelle, komme ich nämlich wunderbar mit der Radgröße klar.
Das muss bei dir nicht auch der Grund sein, könnte aber eine Möglichkeit sein, die du auch überprüfen kannst.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will dir sicher nicht den Neukauf ausreden. Nach 10 Jahren kann man sich schon mal was Neues gönnen. Ich meine nur, dass man vorher genau eingrenzen muss, was wirklich am alten Rad nicht stimmt, damit man eine echte Verbesserung mit dem Neuen erzielen kann.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Januar 2022)

@Diablo32 : die Teilnehmerinnen hier haben bereits soviel Wichtiges geschrieben, ich kann nur von der Situation auf meinem sehr alten und inzwischen nur noch selten genutzten Hardtail berichten, damit fahre ich am liebsten freihändig weil man so aufrechter sitzt oder im Stehen. Allerdings gehöre ich schon zu den älteren Semestern mit "Organverschiebungen" (Bandscheibenvorfälle im Nackenwirbelbereich) usw. und fahre inzwischen fast ausschließlich Fully mit eher aufrechter Sitzposition. 
Du schreibst nach längeren Touren tut alles weh, wo sind die Problembereiche? Schulter, Nacken, Rücken?


----------



## Diablo32 (22. Januar 2022)

So, heute habe ich mal ein Bild gemacht. Wenn ich mir so das Bild betrachte, dann habe ich das Gefühl es sieht zu klein für mich aus. Habe das noch nie so gesehen....
Aufrecht wirkt hier die Sitzposition, aber das Gefühl habe ich auf dem Bike nicht so.
Was meint ihr?

@Votec Tox ,
genau das Gefühl habe ich auch, dass ich am liebsten freihändig oder stehend fahren möchte. Meine Probleme liegen im Rücken und Nacken.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Januar 2022)

Das sieht in meine Augen sehr aufrecht aus, mehr solltest du definitiv nicht anstreben. Die Hinweise mit der Sattelstellung solltest du definitiv mal probieren. 

Und die Probleme an Rücken und Nacken vielleicht mal mit dehnen und kräftigen angehen. Ab einem bestimmten Alter funktioniert das leider nicht mehr alles so selbstverständlich wie frau das gerne hätte (weiß leider wovon ich schreibe 🤕).


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2022)

Probleme im Nacken können auch durchaus von zu kleinen Bikes kommen - weil man so "zusammengedrängelt" wird...


----------



## Diablo32 (22. Januar 2022)

Denkt ihr das Bike könnte eine Rahmennummer größer sein? Ich sehe mich jetzt so eigentlich zum ersten Mal und finde, es wirkt sehr klein?!
Zumindest fühle ich mich seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr wohl auf dem Fahhrad und ich weiß nicht , woran es liegt. Bei einer Freundin, sie fährt ein KTM aber als Trekkingrad ist es angenehmer, allerdings fährt sie eine Rahmennummer größer. Liegt es dann nur an der Geometrie des Fahrrades oder doch an der Größe?


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Januar 2022)

Also, es sieht von der Rahmengröße auf jeden Fall recht passend aus.
Spontan würde ich sagen, Steuerrohrverlängerung weg, Vorbau vllt. einen Tick länger, Lenker ggf. etwas breiter und mit mehr Rise (aber das kann man vom Foto her schlecht einschätzen).
Ist halt ne "alte" Racegeometrie (was nicht heißen soll, das die schlecht ist).
Sattel noch mehr nach hinten, möglich, wobei, du sitzt schon reichlich hinter dem Tretlager.
Rücken-, bzw. Nackenschmerzen, werden nicht zwangsläufig besser, je aufrechter man sitzt. Das hat mein Stiefvater schon vor Jahren versucht, auch mit Steuerrohrverlängerung, etc.. War für die Füße. Muckibude, Muskulatur gekräftigt + Rückenschule.....siehe da, besser.

Vielleicht wirklich mal mit günstigen (Leih-)Teilen (Vorbau/Lenker) experimentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablo32 (22. Januar 2022)

Bevor ich die Steuerrohrverlängerung hatte und einen längeren Vorbau verbaut hatte, da fande ich es noch schlimmer. Das ist durch die Veränderung wesentlich besser geworden. Aber wohl fühlen tu ich mich momemtan gar nicht mehr. Lange Touren ein echter Grauss...
Der Sattel ist auf Anschlag. Mehr geht nicht mehr. 
Ja, die Geometrie ist alt und sehr auf Race getrimmt.


----------



## lucie (22. Januar 2022)

Aus welchem Jahr stammt denn das gute Stück? Gibt es noch die genauen Geodaten im Netz?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es schon etwas älter ist und noch auf 26" Laufrädern steht.

Das Reaction ist eine CC-Race-Feile. Das fährt man in einer eher racigen Position, also längerem Vorbau und einer gewissen Sattelüberhöhung.

Anhand dieses Rahmens kann Dir niemand wirklich eine Empfehlung geben, dazu müsstest Du schon ziemlich genau wissen, wohin die Reise genau gehen soll.

Erst waren es 140mm FW, dann evtl. doch nur 120mm FW - aber ganau das sind nicht die Kriterien, nach denen Du eine Entscheidung treffen solltest.

DIE GEO MUSS EINFACH STIMMEN!

Um da nicht direkt in die Tonne zu greifen, würde ich wohl erst einmal nicht gleich in ein Fully investieren.

Wieviele Kilometer fährst Du denn so am Stück und seit wann fährst Du dieses Bike genau?


----------



## Diablo32 (22. Januar 2022)

Das Rad stammt aus 2012 und ich fahre dies auch seit 2012. Genau 26".Ich hatte mal eine Geometrie vom Reaction Pro aus 2012 gefunden. Keine Anhnung, ob die identisch mit dem Race ist.
In den ersten Jahren bin ich nicht so oft gefahren, zeitlich bedingt ,aber die letzten 6 Jahre fast täglich. Außer bei miserablen Wetter...
Am Wochenende auch schöne Touren.
Fahre um 30 bis 50 km. Manchmal auch mehr.

Ja, die Geometrie muss wirklich stimmen. Das ist mometan das Wichtigste. Aber ich brauche kein Citybike.


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2022)

Das sieht für mich tatsächlich schon fast zu aufrecht aus. Also einen kürzeren oder höheren Rahmen braucht du im auf keinen Fall.
Was meine Vorrednerinnen sagen ist auch meine Erfahrung: wenn der Rücken zickt, dann ist aufrechter sitzen kontraproduktiv, eher muss man kräftigen und dann mehr vorgebeugt sitzen. Btw vergisst man gern die Bauchmuskulatur. Die ist der direkte Gegenspieler der Rückenmuskulatur. Wenn die verkürzt oder kraftlos ist, können da auch Rückenprobleme resultieren.

Auf dem Foto machst du ein ganz klein bisschen Rundrücken und auch runde Schultern. Probier mal den Sattel etwas nach vorne zu neigen um dem Becken zu erlauben, mehr nach vorne zu kippen, damit der Rücken aus dem Becken raus gerade wird. Zusätzlich die Steuerrohrverlängerung weg und den Lenker wieder tiefer, wie Chaotenkind schon sagte.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Januar 2022)

Ein paar mal am Tag ne Planke für 3-4 Minuten machen. Wirkt Wunder für Bauch, Rücken, Nacken. Am Anfang mit jemandem, der sich auskennt und ggf. korrigiert, damit man nix falsch macht.


----------



## Diablo32 (22. Januar 2022)

Ja, mit dem Rundrücken, das stimmt. Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Eigentlich trainiere ich den Bauch auch. Auch sonst mache ich viel Sport. Aber ab Ü40 gehts wahrscheinlich abwärts...
Mit dem Sattel werde ich nochmal ausprobieren. Aber ich bin fast überzeugt, dass die Rahmengeometrie das Problem bei mir mometan ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Januar 2022)

.....ab 30 schon. Seufz. Da hilft nur ständig dagegen anzutrainieren.


----------



## Diablo32 (22. Januar 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> .....ab 30 schon. Seufz. Da hilft nur ständig dagegen anzutrainieren.


.. das stimmt. Und es wird täglich schlimmer.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Januar 2022)

.....wenn du mal Ü50 bist, dann sieht es so aus, dass, wenn du gerade dabei bist, was vom Fußboden aufzuheben, anfängst zu überlegen was du noch da unten erledigen kannst, wo du doch schon mal da bist.


----------



## Diablo32 (22. Januar 2022)

😂😂😂


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2022)

Diablo32 schrieb:


> Aber ab Ü40 gehts wahrscheinlich abwärts.





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ....ab 30 schon





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> .....wenn du mal Ü50 bist,


... IhrJungspunde


----------



## lucie (22. Januar 2022)

Diablo32 schrieb:


> Das Rad stammt aus 2012 und ich fahre dies auch seit 2012. Genau 26".Ich hatte mal eine Geometrie vom Reaction Pro aus 2012 gefunden. Keine Anhnung, ob die identisch mit dem Race ist.
> In den ersten Jahren bin ich nicht so oft gefahren, zeitlich bedingt ,aber die letzten 6 Jahre fast täglich. Außer bei miserablen Wetter...
> Am Wochenende auch schöne Touren.
> Fahre um 30 bis 50 km. Manchmal auch mehr.
> ...



Wieso kommst Du jetzt genau darauf, Dir ein Fully zulegen zu wollen? 

Hast Du inzwischen schon mal auf einem aktuellen Allmountain HT gesessen?

Solange Du bisher nur Touren, ohne wirklich technische Herausforderungen gefahren bist, würde ich es tatsächlich erst einmal mit einem HT mit passenden Geo für Allmountain versuchen (man kann darauf aufrechter und dennoch relativ sportlich sitzen), damit Du erst einmal erfährst, worauf es Dir selbst ankommt und Dir bewußt wird, an welchen Stellschrauben man drehen muss, um das Passende für Dich zu finden.
Bei einem Fully kommen noch etliche Parameter hinzu, die zu beachten wären, wenn man damit glücklich werden möchte.

Das HT wäre auch vom Wartungsaufwand her weniger aufwendig (kein Dämpfer, und wenn Du keine verstellbare Stütze nutzen möchtest, fällt sie auch dort weg) und schult zudem die Fahrtechnik meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser und intensiver als ein Fully. 

Kennst Du in Deiner Nähe wirklich niemanden, dessen Bike mit einer aktuellen Geo, passende Größe vorrausgesetzt, Du einfach mal Probesitzen könntest? Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du denn?


----------



## Aninaj (22. Januar 2022)

Diablo32 schrieb:


> Fahre um 30 bis 50 km. Manchmal auch mehr.



Klingt jezt nicht unbedingt nach einem Fully. Was für Touren fährst du denn? Also wie ist der Untergrund? Waldautobahn, Feldwege, einfache Trails, anspruchsvolle Trails? Wieviele hm bei den km? Und soll es dabei bleiben oder hast du bestimmt Ziele, was du mal fahren (können) möchtest?


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Januar 2022)

Prüfe unbedingt ob Deine Beschwerden nicht anderer Ursache sind - Stichwort Bandscheibe oder irgenwelche beengten Nervendurchgänge, mal so laienhaft ausgedrückt. Du scheinst ja sportlich zu sein und auch regelmäßig zu fahren.

Zum Thema Fully, klar haben die Damen hier Recht, daß man es fahrtechnisch nicht braucht, jedoch gerade mit oben genannten Beschwerden ist ein vollgefedertes Mtb mit sensiblem Fahrwerk Gold wert. Ich behaupte mal, daß für eine technische, steile, langsam gefahrene Abfahrt ein Hardtail mit guter Gabel prima funktioniert, geht ja eh übers VR aber eine Radtour über banale Feldwege mit kleinen Steinchen, Wurzeln usw. auf einem Aluhardtail zur Qual werden kann (oben genannte Beschwerden usw.), dann wenigstens mit einen flexenden Carbonrahmen. Mein Carbonrenner war komfortabler als mein altes Aluhardtail. Den Carbonrenner habe ich jedoch verkauft - wegen: zu flachem Sitzen und oben genannten Beschwerden.

Ich stehe hier auf einsamen Posten wenn ich behaupte ein Fully mit hervoragend angepasstem Fahrwerk - gern wenig Federweg/weniger Gewicht für Deine Bedürfnisse - ist immer komfortabler. 
Vielleicht kannst Du im Bekanntenkreis mal eins Probefahren? Und laß Dich vom anfänglichen Schiffschaukelgefühl nicht irritieren, inzwischen fahre ich 70 km Arbeitswegeradtouren auf meinem Yeti und laß den hinteren Dämpfer komfortabel offen.


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, daß für eine technische, steile, langsam gefahrene Abfahrt ein Hardtail mit guter Gabel prima funktioniert, geht ja eh übers VR aber eine Radtour über banale Feldwege mit kleinen Steinchen, Wurzeln usw. auf einem Aluhardtail zur Qual werden kann (oben genannte Beschwerden usw.), dann wenigstens mit einen flexenden Carbonrahmen.



Äh, was verstehst Du unter einer "Radtour"? Genau das mache ich mit dem HT oder dem Gravelbike, ein Fully käme mir bei derartigen Unternehmungen (Feldwege, kleine Steinchen oder Wurzeln) gar nicht in den Sinn. 

Ja, ein HT setzt eine etwas aktivere Fahrweise voraus, man kann nicht immer einfach so im Sattel hocken bleiben. Aber das trainiert ja auch verschiedenste Muskelgruppen und ist wohl demnach auch nicht unbedingt das Schlechteste.

Meine Rücken- und Nackenprobleme (ok, es waren nur Protrusionen im Bereich LWS) liegen Jahre zurück und kamen ganz offensichtlich von der falschen Sitzposition (Sattel- und Lenkerhöhe, Sattelposition, Länge Vorbau, Lenker, zu großer oder zu kleiner Rahmen etc.) und einem mit meinem Hintern nicht harmonierenden Sattel. 

Da sind auch leider einige Jahre des Lernens und des "Erfahrens" ins Land gegangen, bis ich mein System wirklich verstanden und umgesetzt habe. War finanziell natürlich auch nicht ganz schmerzfrei. 

Pauschal kann man zu der hier angefragten Problematik ohnehin nix sagen, es tickt jeder einfach ein wenig anders und hat andere Erfahrungen und Präferenzen, hat mit sich selbst und den jeweiligen Bikes unterschiedliche Dispute geführt und auch mit der Entwicklung in der Bikeindustrie gehadert.

Ich bin auch mal davon ausgegangen, 26" wäre für mich das Nonplusultra, inzwischen weiß ich, dass es bei 168cm Körpergröße auch ein 29er mit 120mm FW - auch in technischem Gelände - tut - zumindest für die ausgedehnten Tagestouren mit vielen Hm hoch wie runter mit unterschiedlichsten Untergründen. 

Für alles andere nutze ich vorzugsweise das HT. Im Winter darf sich das Fully gern die Matsch- und Salzpackungen ersparen und sich wieder auf die wärmere Jahreszeit freuen.

Beim HT fahre ich mit 2.6er Schlappen, mit sogar relativ viel Luftdruck, um bei irgendwelchen Spielereien Durchschläge zu vermeiden, und kann auf hiesigen Kopfsteinpflastertrassen hier bei uns in der Stadt (und davon gibt es hier reichlich, gefühlt S 2/3 ) durchaus gemütlich im Sattel sitzen bleiben. Auch ein HT kann Komfort generieren, wenn alles es richtig angepasst und eingestellt ist.

Ob jetzt HT oder Fully, muss die Fragestellerin am Ende selbst entscheiden.

Grundsätzlich wären aber noch einige Fragen zu stellen bzw. zu beantworten, was genau möchte sie eigentlich fahren, einfach nur Touren oder will sie Zukunft auch mehr technisch fahren? Welches Budget steht überhaupt zur Verfügung (wenn Neukauf wirklich schon gesetzt ist) und käme ein Selbstaufbau auch in Frage (setzt aber vorraus, das man ganau weiß, was man will und braucht)?


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Januar 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> ...
> Pauschal kann man zu der hier angefragten Problematik ohnehin nix sagen, es tickt jeder einfach ein wenig anders und hat andere Erfahrungen und Präferenzen, hat mit sich selbst und den jeweiligen Bikes unterschiedliche Dispute geführt und auch mit der Entwicklung in der Bikeindustrie gehadert.
> ...
> Ob jetzt HT oder Fully, muss die Fragestellerin am Ende selbst entscheiden.
> ...


Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Auch habe ich nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichtet, um einen Kontrapunkt zu den hier meist empfohlenen Hardtails zu setzen. 
Nicht jedes Nackenproblem kommt von einer falschen Sattelposition sondern es können auch mal Vorschädigungen sein für die dann vielleicht ein Hardtail trotz aktiver Fahrweise nicht besser als ein Fully sein könnte. 
Hier fahren die in den Threads aktiven Ladies oft sehr gute Hardtails, ganz auf ihre Wünsche finalisiert und ihr empfehlt eigentlich bei fast jeder Anfrage ein Hardtail als besser als ein Fully, da ja die meist unerfahrene Fragestellerin ohnehin keine S3 Trails fährt. Aber ein leichtes Fully hat meiner Meinung nach für manche Belange einfach Vorteile was den Fahrkomfort angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (23. Januar 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Äh, was verstehst Du unter einer "Radtour"? Genau das mache ich mit dem HT oder dem Gravelbike, ein Fully käme mir bei derartigen Unternehmungen (Feldwege, kleine Steinchen oder Wurzeln) gar nicht in den Sinn.


P.S.: Genau das mache ich inzwischen nicht mehr (!) mit dem Hardtail und dem Renner - mit dem Carbonrenner (Paris-Roubaix Geo)  plus Schwalbe Marathonreifen bin ich früher auch begeistert S1 Trails gefahren und fand mich ja sowas von cool wenn ich an den Fullies vorbei bin   Nun heißt es inzwischen Gravel und ist der neue Hype.
Ich kann und möchte das auch nur für mich sagen, drum mein Hinweis, die Fragestellerin soll erst mal herausfinden warum sie nach all den Jahren nun solche Beschwerden hat, die sie früher trotz tieferen Lenkers noch nicht hatte. Ich weiß auch nicht wie oft sie auf dem Rad sitzt, bei mir sind es meist 5 Mal die Woche und inzwischen nur noch Fully oder zum "Spielen" mal auf dem BMX oder Hardtail.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2022)

... es ist wie immer: Recht habt ihr Beide!

Beide Radgattungen haben Vor- und Nachteile, welche - je nach Nutzer - auch unterschiedliche Gewichtungen haben.

Ich muss allerdings - wie auch @lucie - noch folgendes zu Bedenken geben: wenn der Nutzer eh' schon Probleme hat seine Probleme zu erkennen(   ) wird er sich schwer tun die zusätzlichen technischen Möglichkeiten (die ein Fully nunmal hat) zu begreifen um zu einem, wie @Votec Tox schreibt "perfekten Fahrwerk" Fahrwerk zu kommen und die entsprechenden Vorteile wirklich nutzen zu können. Dazu kommt der zusätzlich erhöhte Wartungsaufwand, die damit verbundenen Kosten, sowie der deutlich höhere Anschaffungspreis um ein "leichtes Fully" zu haben (da weiss ich, wovon ich spreche  )


(...hui, perfekt gegendert  )


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Auch habe ich nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichtet, um einen Kontrapunkt zu den hier meist empfohlenen Hardtails zu setzen.
> Nicht jedes Nackenproblem kommt von einer falschen Sattelposition sondern es können auch mal Vorschädigungen sein für die dann vielleicht ein Hardtail trotz aktiver Fahrweise nicht besser als ein Fully sein könnte.
> Hier fahren die in den Threads aktiven Ladies oft sehr gute Hardtails, ganz auf ihre Wünsche finalisiert und ihr empfehlt eigentlich bei fast jeder Anfrage ein Hardtail als besser als ein Fully, da ja die meist unerfahrene Fragestellerin ohnehin keine S3 Trails fährt. Aber ein leichtes Fully hat meiner Meinung nach für manche Belange einfach Vorteile was den Fahrkomfort angeht.



Gebe ich Dir auch vollkommen recht.

Diese Informationen, Vorschädigungen etc. haben wir aber nicht und es spricht auch grundsätzlich nichts gegen ein Fully.

Wenn sie das Rad aber auch täglich nutzt, so schrieb sie es ja, gehe ich auch davon aus, dass es auch bei jedem Wetter herhalten muss.

Das ist eine Abwägung, die wir primär nicht treffen können, daher ja auch meine  ervenden Nachfragen bezüglich des Einsatzes des zukünftig gewünschten Bikes.


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich kann und möchte das auch nur für mich sagen, drum mein Hinweis, die Fragestellerin soll erst mal herausfinden *warum sie nach all den Jahren* nun solche Beschwerden hat



Das ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt. Wenn man seit Jahren das Gefühl hat, dass das Rad für einen nicht so wirklich passt, wieso möchte man erst jetzt etwas daran ändern? Ist für mich leider auch nicht schlüssig, vor allem wenn man damit wohl täglich unterwegs ist...


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2022)

Beruhigt euch 😎 ihr habt doch beide irgendwie Recht.
Natürlich braucht man kein Fully für Strecke-Touren. Ich zähle mich ja selbst zu der Fraktion die sowas mittlerweile am liebsten mit dem komplett starren Gravelbike fährt. Aber andererseits verstehe ich auch wenn man dafür gerne Komfort im Sinn einer Vollfederung hat. Wenn man lieber öfter im Sattel sitzen bleibt statt ständig aufzustehen und aktiv zu arbeiten dann profitiert man auch aufm Feldweg von einer Federung unterm Allerwertesten. Es muss ja nicht jeder immer aktiv sportlich fahren wollen, daher ist das reine Geschmackssache und nicht eine Sache der Notwendigkeit.

Davon abgesehen stellt sich für meine Lesart das Problem so dar: @Diablo32 merkt halt, dass sie sich unwohl und ungemütlich fühlt auf dem Rad und ist verzweifelt auf der Suche das zu ändern. Klar dass man da zuerst an eine vermeintlich bequemere = aufrechter Sitzposition und ein bequemeres = vollgefedertes Rad denkt. Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob sie mit beidem in die richtige Richtung denkt. Kann sein ja. Ich hab da aber Zweifel. Imo hilft da nur systematisches Vorgehen. Also die Sitzposition am alten Rad richtig hinkriegen. Und wenn das passt dann kann man sich überlegen ob es so gut ist oder ob noch eine Federung mit ihren Vor und Nachteilen her soll. Der erste Ansatzpunkt wäre für mich der Frage auf den Grund zu gehen, warum das Becken und der Rücken nicht gerne nach vorne kippen wollen. Nachdem muskuläre Defizite wohl eher auszuschließen sind, würde ich als nächstes Mal bei der Sattelstellung suchen...
Falls es eine sonstige medizinische Vorgeschichte gibt müsste sich Diablo halt Mal dazu äußern, damit wir nicht ins Blaue raten müssen um ihr zu helfen 

@Diablo32 hat ja wohl auch schon versucht Sachen zu ändern mit der Steuerrohrverlängerung etc. Wohl aber nicht mit Erfolg, auch ein Indiz dass sie in die falsche Richtung sucht. Wenn man das Problem nicht Mal von einer anderen Seite aus betrachtet und Ursachen erforscht statt Symptome zu behandeln sehe ich daher die "Gefahr" dass sie am Ende auf einem neuen zum kerzengeraden Cruiserrad umgebauten 140 mm Fully sitzt und längere Touren damit nur noch unmöglicher sind und die Nackenschmerzen noch schlimmer sind als vorher 🤷


----------



## Diablo32 (23. Januar 2022)

Hallöchen nochmal,
also ich fahre fast täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Diese sind, da ich ländlich wohne, viele Feld/-Schotterwege. Am Wochenende gehts auch in den Wald, wo auch kleine Wurzeln etc. sind. Natürlich fahre ich keine anspruchsvollen Trails, wie einige hier von Euch.  Dies sollte auch zukünfig so bleiben.
Ich habe aber einfach gemerkt, dass in letzter Zeit, das HT mir einfach zu hart für diese Einsätze ist und ich mich von der Haltung nicht mehr gut fühle und mir das Rad unangenehm wird. Ihr habt Recht, nach dem Kauf 2012 habe ich auch schon gemerkt, dass die Sitzpostion nicht so optimal auf den Reaction ist. Viel zu tief und gestreckt. Damals habe ich das Bike aber auch nicht so oft genutzt. Aber seit dem ich täglich damit unterwegs war, hatte ich dann die hier schon beschriebenen Änderungen vorgenommen. Es hat sich besser angefühlt, aber so richtig wohl damit war es mir nie. Vielleicht auch dadurch die Beschwerden, weil das Bike nie perfekt für einen selbst war?
Mit einem Fully dachte ich mir einfach etwas komfortabler zu fahren durch die Vollfederung. Vielleicht denke ich da auch falsch.
Gern möchte ich aber am Wochenende auch längere Touren fahren und nicht gleich nach 1 bis 2 Stunden das Gefühl zu haben, das Rad in die Ecke zu werfen,weil es einfach unangenehm wird.

Ich denke, die Geometrie des Reaction Race ist schon komplett anders wie ein Fully oder vielleicht heutiges HT.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Beruhigt euch 😎 ihr habt doch beide irgendwie Recht.


...sind doch ruhig


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Hast Du inzwischen schon mal *auf einem aktuellen Allmountain HT gesessen?*





lucie schrieb:


> Kennst Du in Deiner Nähe wirklich niemanden, dessen Bike mit einer aktuellen Geo, passende Größe vorrausgesetzt, Du einfach mal Probesitzen könntest? *Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du denn?*





Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nicht jedes Nackenproblem kommt von einer falschen Sattelposition sondern es können auch mal *Vorschädigungen* sein?



Antworten fehlen dazu leider noch.



Diablo32 schrieb:


> Es hat sich besser angefühlt, aber *so richtig wohl damit war es mir nie*. Vielleicht auch dadurch die Beschwerden, weil das Bike nie perfekt für einen selbst war?
> *Mit einem Fully dachte ich mir einfach etwas komfortabler zu fahren durch die Vollfederung*. Vielleicht denke ich da auch falsch.



Wenn Du die genauen Defizite bei Dir oder dem aktuellen Bike nicht konkret ausmachen kannst, drehen wir uns hier im Kreis und es wird Dir nicht helfen, jetzt einfach danach zu fragen, ob Du jetzt ein S oder XS kaufen solltest:



Diablo32 schrieb:


> Hallo an die Runde,
> 
> ich möchte mir gerne eine neues Bike zulegen und zwar schwebt mir ein Cube Stereo 140 vor. Es soll jetzt mal ein Fully werden.
> Seit 2012 fahre ich ein HT Cube Reaction GTC Race. Eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, aber seit geraumer Zeit Probleme aufgrund der Sitzposition. Hier sitzt man extrem nach vorn gebeugt. Halt eine Race. Es ist 16".
> ...



Das ist ein Parameter von sehr vielen...



Diablo32 schrieb:


> Achso...ja längere Touren... *wäre dann das Stereo 120 besser*? Es soll aber auch *wieder ein Carbon Rahmen sein. Man hat sich einfach dran gewöhnt.*



120 oder 140, S oder XS? Aber Carbon ist fix - warum??? Ich glaube das beschreibt die eigentliche Problematik ganz gut... 



Diablo32 schrieb:


> Gern möchte ich aber am Wochenende auch längere Touren fahren und nicht gleich nach 1 bis 2 Stunden das Gefühl zu haben, das Rad in die Ecke zu werfen,weil es einfach unangenehm wird



Das kann Dir bei falscher Geo mit einem HT und einem Fully passieren, in XS, S, mit 120 oder 140mm FW. 

Tipp:


Ggf. Bikefitting in einem Shop, der das anbietet und wenn in der Nähe vorhanden
sich im Bekanntenkreis einfach mal umsehen, ob jemand ein aktuelleres HT oder Fully mit moderater Geo zum Proberollen anbieten kann
mal hier reinschauen, vielleicht wohnt ja wer um's Eck (Edit: ist sicher nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber einen Versuch wert, letzten aktualisierten Post nutzen!)
ansonsten, sich selbst mal analysieren und zunächst einmal die hier schon gegebenen Tipps am aktuellen Rad einfach mal umsetzen und immer erst einmal eine Änderung vornehmen, fahren und vergleichen, dann die nächste Änderung vornehmen, fahren und vergleichen, ggf. die Änderungen miteinander kombinieren, bis es so passt, dass man sich halbwegs wohlfühlt. Tritt nach wie vor kein Benefit ein, kannst Du das Bike verkaufen, damit wirst Du auf Dauer nicht mehr glücklich, aber Du hast Dir evtl. ein gewisses Gefühl dafür verschafft, was genau Du für die Zukunft haben möchtest und worauf Du im Speziellen zu achten hast.
Dein großer Nachteil ist aber leider auch die aktuelle (Nicht)Verfügbarkeit der Bikes. Bei den Händlern stehen die Räder nicht mehr reihenweise herum, aber das war bei den kleinen Größen ohnehin eher selten der Fall.

Auf Grund der Coronaproblematik sind auch die Ladies-Treffen ins Hintertreffen geraten.  Dort konnte man sich immer mal auf die verschiedensten Bikes hocken, bekam entsprechenden Input und konnte die Unterschiede dadurch einfach mal direkt vor Ort und live erfahren und für sich testen.


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2022)

...sorry, und noch eine Frage  :

Hattest Du in Deinem Eingangspost auf ein aktuelles Cube Stereo bezogen oder auf ein gebrauchtes, älteres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablo32 (23. Januar 2022)

Vorschädigungen habe ich keine. Ich glaube, das Problem ist das Bike, also die Geomtrie des Fahrrades, im Ganzen, es passt ebend seit Jahren nicht wirklich. Dies muss ich wohl auch so zugeben. Aber da es ja auch nicht so ganz preiswert war, versuchte man irgendwie damit zu Recht zu kommen und durch gewisse Veränderungen es an sich anzupassen.. Ich denke, dass ist sicher auch schon Einigen so ergangen...oder vielleicht bin ich die Einzige?

Geplant ist ein Neukauf. Die Frage ist auch, ob die Geometrie des Stereo erst einmal komplett eine andere ist wie die meines HT? Also, ob man da eine entspanntere,auch für längere Touren geeignte, Position hat oder dieses gar nicht dafür ausgelegt ist? Kann man die Rahmengröße S eines HT mit der Rahmengröße eines Fully in S vergleichen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Januar 2022)

Diablo32 schrieb:


> Geplant ist ein Neukauf. Die Frage ist auch, ob die Geometrie des Stereo erst einmal komplett eine andere ist wie die meines HT? Also, ob man da eine entspanntere,auch für längere Touren geeignte, Position hat oder dieses gar nicht dafür ausgelegt ist? Kann man die Rahmengröße S eines HT mit der Rahmengröße eines Fully in S vergleichen?



Mein Tipp wäre (wenn in Corona möglich) so viel wie möglich verschiedene Bikes Probe zu fahren. Egal ob HT oder Fully und unabhängig vom Federweg, Preis, Marke oder Farbe. Hintergrund ist ein Gefühl zu kriegen, was gut oder schlecht ist -> Geometrie!. Ich kenne das von meiner besseren Hälfte, die sich am Anfang sehr schwer getan hat zu benennen, wo etwas nicht passt.
Außerdem kannst du so die Anzahl an Probefahrten erhöhen, da S und XS Größen ind Radläden leider sehr rar gesät sind :-(


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2022)

Diablo32 schrieb:


> Geplant ist ein Neukauf. Die Frage ist auch, ob die Geometrie des Stereo erst einmal komplett eine andere ist wie die meines HT? Also, ob man da eine entspanntere,auch für längere Touren geeignte, Position hat oder dieses gar nicht dafür ausgelegt ist? Kann man die Rahmengröße S eines HT mit der Rahmengröße eines Fully in S vergleichen?



Ja den Neukauf will dir auch keiner hier ausreden!
Eben das ist halt das Problem, dass du im Grundsatz Recht ahnungslos zu sein scheinst an welcher Stellschraube du überhaupt drehen musst um es dir gemütlicher zu machen auf dem neuen Rad. Deswegen sind deine Fragen auch so diffus, dass man sie bei aller Liebe einfach nicht seriös beantworten kann sondern nur Gegenfragen stellen kann.
Natürlich haben sich die Geometrien verglichen zu vor 10 Jahren massiv verändert. Eins ist aber gleich geblieben: es gibt X verschiedene Geometrien und Sitzpositionen auf dem Markt und jeder muss für sich rausfinden was passt. Um das "Rausfinden" geht es nun hier, dabei wollen wir dir helfen. Umsetzen musst du die Tipps dann schon selbst. Wenn du so planlos wie du hier schreibst ran gehst hast du halt die Wahrscheinlichkeit (x-1)/x (x= Anzahl zu unterschiedlicher Räder auf dem Markt), dass es dann wieder nicht passt, und du dich auch die nächsten 10 Jahre wieder rumquälst. Anders gesagt: die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es passt liegt bei unter 1 Promill.

Wenn du ins Schuhgeschäft gehst und sagst "meine 10 Jahre alten Schuhe drücken, ich möchte blaue Schuhe, soll ich Grösse 37 oder 38 nehmen?" Dann fragt dich ein seriöser Schuhverkäufer auch erst Mal wo genau es drückt, was der Einsatzbereich der Schuhe sein soll, ...etc.

Der Vorschlag mit dem Bike-fitting ist in deinem Fall bestimmt sehr gut, da du scheinbar anhand deines derzeitigen Rads selbst nicht experimentieren möchtest. Es gibt m.W. auch Bikefitter, die mit einem Fittingbike arbeiten, also gar nicht mit dem eigenen Rad sondern mit einem Gestell auf dem man verschiedene Werte einstellen kann. Mach dich doch Mal schlau wer in deiner Gegend sowas anbietet. Damit hättest du dann Werte für das neue Rad, anhand derer du dich auf die Suche machen kannst. Der Profi kann da live ja viel besser drauf schauen als wir hier virtuell im Forum. Und so einem Profi glaubt man ja dann auch viel eher


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Januar 2022)

Diablo32 schrieb:


> Vorschädigungen habe ich keine. Ich glaube, das Problem ist das Bike, also die Geomtrie des Fahrrades, im Ganzen, es passt ebend seit Jahren nicht wirklich. Dies muss ich wohl auch so zugeben. Aber da es ja auch nicht so ganz preiswert war, versuchte man irgendwie damit zu Recht zu kommen und durch gewisse Veränderungen es an sich anzupassen.. Ich denke, dass ist sicher auch schon Einigen so ergangen...oder vielleicht bin ich die Einzige?
> 
> Geplant ist ein Neukauf. Die Frage ist auch, ob die Geometrie des Stereo erst einmal komplett eine andere ist wie die meines HT? Also, ob man da eine entspanntere,auch für längere Touren geeignte, Position hat oder dieses gar nicht dafür ausgelegt ist? Kann man die Rahmengröße S eines HT mit der Rahmengröße eines Fully in S vergleichen?



Da bist Du sicherlich nicht die Einzige, habe auch schon ein Motorrad gekauft, das nicht ideal war und es erst einmal nicht wahrhaben wollte, es mir schön geredet habe und 2 Jahre damit rumgeeiert bin, aber auch dabei lernt man was. Im fortgeschrittenen Alter hat man leider nicht mehr soviel Zeit für Umwege...

Rahmengröße S ist sicherlich erst einmal ein Anhaltspunkt, leider aber nicht von Modell zu Modell 1 zu 1 übertragbar. Es hilft nix, wenn man keine ausgiebige Probefahrten machen kann und damit meine ich nicht beim Radladen 5 min über den Hof zu rollen, dann ist Scyllas und Lucies Tipp mit dem Bikefitting der Beste, dann hast Du Daten mit denen Du gezielt suchen kannst was überhaupt verfügbar ist.
Oder Du schaust hier in den Nachbarfred für Probefahrten.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2022)

Diablo32 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch, ob die Geometrie des Stereo erst einmal komplett eine andere ist wie die meines HT?





Diablo32 schrieb:


> Kann man die Rahmengröße S eines HT mit der Rahmengröße eines Fully in S vergleichen?



Hast Du Dich überhaupt mal mit Geometriedaten auseinandergesetzt?


----------



## Diablo32 (24. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank erst einmal für Eure zahlreichen Ratschläge. Ein Bikefitting ist sicherlich ein gute Möglichkeit. 
Mit den Geometriedaten habe ich mich schon beschäftigt. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass es sehr viele Daten gibt und diese bei jedem Modell wieder anders sind,so dass man diese auch nicht so direkt vergleichen kann. Zumal die Daten dann auch nicht immer wirklich passend auf jeden Einzelnen anwendbar sind.
Und die Hersteller selbst haben alle ihre eigenen Geometrien und das macht dies umso schwieriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (24. Januar 2022)

bike-stats - Alles zum Thema Fahrrad Geometrie
					

Mit dieser App könnt ihr die Fahrrad-Geometrien verschiedener Hersteller miteinander vergleichen und so, das am besten zu euch passende Bike, in der richtigen Rahmengröße ermitteln.




					www.bike-stats.de


----------



## aibeekey (19. März 2022)

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen, ich kenn mich nämlich gar nicht aus und finde auch trotz suche nicht wirklich was brauchbares 😅

Meine Freundin hätte gerne ein Bike zum km/hm (Innsbruck) machen, keine Trails, nur Forstwegen. Für trails hat sie ein Giant Trance. Schreit also eigentlich nach Gravel, ABER: kein Dropbar.

Welche Fitness/Gravel Bikes mit Flatbar gibt es denn?

158cm
70cm Schrittlänge

Optik spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle. Canyon Bikes gefallen ihr sehr gut, die haben aber nix passendes im Angebot glaube ich. Cube hätte das Road SL, aber das scheint mir selbst in der kleinsten Größe 50 noch zu hoch zu sein, als dass sie da halbwegs gut überm Oberrohr absteigen könnte.
Meiner Meinung nach wäre es ja am sinnvollsten ein günstiges Hardtail zu nehmen (zB Radon ZR Lady) und dann einfach Gravel Reifen aufzuziehen?

Habt ihr noch Tipps parat? Preislich bis maximal 1500€. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Martina H. (19. März 2022)

- da stichst Du in ein Wespennest. Ob Gravel oder 29er, bzw. die Unterschiede beider Radgattungen, da streiten sich die Gelehrten seitenweise 

*Ich persönlich* würde mich mal umsehen, was es momentan überhaupt gibt und bei ihrer Grösse (und wenn sie dann noch über dem Oberrohr stehen möchte, bzw. da auch noch Platz haben will) wird sie bei den sogenannten Fitness/Trekkingbikes (weil ja kein Dopbar) schnell an die Grenzen stossen - also ja: 29er MTB mit nicht unbedingt superschmaler Bereifung - eher aufs Profil achten (Stichwort Komfort)


----------



## aibeekey (19. März 2022)

Das Cube Road SL gäbe es eh auch mit tiefem Einstieg, aber das fällt leider optisch durch bei ihr 
Müsste also etwas mit geradem oder maximal etwas geschwungenem Oberrohr sein, das trotzdem nicht viel zu hoch wird. Komplett drüber stehen wird sich eh nicht ausgehen, das kann nicht einmal das Trance. Aber es sollte halt auch nicht zu hoch werden.


----------



## Warnschild (19. März 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen, ich kenn mich nämlich gar nicht aus und finde auch trotz suche nicht wirklich was brauchbares 😅
> 
> Meine Freundin hätte gerne ein Bike zum km/hm (Innsbruck) machen, keine Trails, nur Forstwegen. Für trails hat sie ein Giant Trance. Schreit also eigentlich nach Gravel, ABER: kein Dropbar.
> 
> ...



Hi, das sind so ziemlich genau meine Maße. Ich fahre Dropbar, habe für diese Zwecke allerdings einen Noname-Rahmen (Asia-Order) von meinem Partner aufgebaut bekommen, so dass das mit Flatbar genauso klappen dürfte. Er ist komfortabel, passt exzellent, und ist wunsch-lackiert. Ich habe 2 Laufradsätze für unterschiedliches Terrain und kann ihn somit auch zum crossen gut verwenden. Mit den Vittoria-Reifen auf dem Bild sind Straße, Schotter und ggf. auch ein bisschen Gelände kein Problem .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. März 2022)

So ein Dropbar ist doch schnell ausgetauscht. Ich hab sogar an mein Rennrad einen gerade Lenker montiert, da mir das im Stadtverkehr zu unsicher war mit dem Umgreifen, zumal ich in den Fingerspitzen nicht so viel Kraft habe als mit normalen Bremshebeln. Für mich war das die beste Lösung. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mir das mein Mann getauscht hat, ich bin jetzt nicht so die Bastlerin.


----------



## aibeekey (19. März 2022)

Neue Schalthebel, neue Bremshebel, entlüften, Lenker, Griffe. Kostet alles Zeit und Geld. Basteln kann ich, aber Spaß macht mir das keinen 
Außerdem wäre ich jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass ein Bike für Dropbar vom Rahmen/Reach her kürzer baut, da der Lenker ja "Lange" bringt?


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ein Dropbar ist doch schnell ausgetauscht. Ich hab sogar an mein Rennrad einen gerade Lenker montiert, da mir das im Stadtverkehr zu unsicher war mit dem Umgreifen, zumal ich in den Fingerspitzen nicht so viel Kraft habe als mit normalen Bremshebeln. Für mich war das die beste Lösung. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mir das mein Mann getauscht hat, ich bin jetzt nicht so die Bastlerin.


----------



## scylla (19. März 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Neue Schalthebel, neue Bremshebel, entlüften, Lenker, Griffe. Kostet alles Zeit und Geld. Basteln kann ich, aber Spaß macht mir das keinen
> Außerdem wäre ich jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass ein Bike für Dropbar vom Rahmen/Reach her kürzer baut, da der Lenker ja "Lange" bringt?



Das stimmt absolut. "Umrüsten" ist eine eher teure Angelegenheit, und der Rahmen wird dann mit Flatbar zu kurz sein, wenn er mit Dropbar passte.

Eine Bekannte hat sich ein Specialized Diverge (allerdings mit Dropbar) zugelegt und ist sehr happy damit. Hat ein ziemlich tief gezogenes Oberrohr und kurzes Sitzrohr, und das "Federungssystem" unterm Lenker gefällt ihr auch gut. Das gibt es auch für Flatbar optimiert, hat dann ein "Evo" hinter dem Namen stehen. Evtl wäre das mal einen Blick wert.


----------



## Martina H. (19. März 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre ich jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass ein Bike für Dropbar vom Rahmen/Reach her kürzer baut, da der Lenker ja "Lange" bringt?


korrekt


aibeekey schrieb:


> Neue Schalthebel, neue Bremshebel, entlüften, Lenker, Griffe.


Lenkerband wickeln, ggf. passen die vorhandenen Bremssättel nicht an die Griffe - also, das ist schon eine Menge Arbeit, so einfach im vorbeigehen ist das nicht gemacht

Edit: gleichzeitig


----------



## firefly27 (20. März 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade mein Arbeits-E-Bike von Drop- auf Flatbar umgebaut, da ich mich damit im Stadtverkehr und bei einer steileren Abfahrt auf der Strecke wohler fühle. Damit sitze ich jetzt etwas kürzer, aber nicht zu kurz. Ich hatte wegen des Umbaus erst etwas Bedenken, da ich mich bisher nicht an hydraulische Bremsen drangetraut hatte, aber letztendlich war auch das kein Problem. Ich brauchte neu: Lenker, Bremshebel, Schalthebel, Griffe und Oliven für die Bremsleitung.

Zu der passenden Größe: Das ist für kleine Menschen tatsächlich eine Herausforderung. Ich bin mit 160cm und 74 SL ja nur knapp größer. Ich habe mir für mein Fitness-/Alltagsrad ein Kinder-CX- Rahmen in 26" besorgt und für mich mit Flatbar aufgebaut. Ich weiß, ich bin damit ziemlich anachronistisch unterwegs und es ist inzwischen nicht einfach, leichte Teile in 26" zu finden. Aber ich habe so z.B. keine Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe und damit, Überhöhung von Sattel zu Lenker hinzubekommen.

LG Firefly

Hier das E-Bike (von anderen Rad gibt es leider gerade kein Bild, das ist mal wieder Baustelle):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. März 2022)

firefly27 schrieb:


> ich bin damit ziemlich anachronistisch unterwegs...  keine Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe und damit, Überhöhung von Sattel zu Lenker hinzubekommen.


Genau Richtig - besondere Umstände erfordern eben besondere Massnahmen, leider sehen das nicht alle so - deshalb :doppeldaumen:


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. März 2022)

Okay, Lenker und Bremshebel hatte ich noch, Schalthebel musste ich kaufen. Aber muss ja nicht immer XT sein. Ich hab einen relativ langen Vorbau drangeschraubt, auch den hatten wir noch von einem alten Rad rumliegen. Mit taugt die Sitzposition jetzt sehr. Hab aber nicht ausgemessen, ob bzw. wieviel das Rad jetzt kürzer ist. Die alten Schalt- und Bremshebel konnte ich gut über den Bikemarkt verkaufen, den Lenker bin ich leider nicht losgeworden. Mein Renner hat allerdings noch Felgenbremsen, das macht es schon einfacher als mit Scheibenbremsen, wo man hat mit Rumgebaatzel anfangen muss.


----------



## scylla (21. März 2022)

Hydro Schalt-Bremshebel für Dropbar sind halt richtig teuer, da kostet einer so viel wie ein Pärchen mechanische. Das geht dann schon in Richtung schmerzhafte Verluste, also ich würd das nicht machen wenn ich mir von vornerein sicher wäre, dass der Dropbar wieder weg muss. Wenn man von vornerein weiß, dass es ein Flatbar sein soll, kann man ja entspechend kaufen. Wenn man ein Dropbar-Rad schon hat und dann erst feststellt, dass man mit Flatbar glücklicher wird, mag das anders ausschauen.
Ein CC-Hardtail mit entsprechend leicht rollenden Reifen und ggf noch einer Starrgabel auszurüsten ergibt für mich hinsichtlich der Vorgaben wesentlich mehr Sinn als so eine Gravelbike-Dropbar-Entfernungs-Aktion. Zumal man im Mtb-Bereich wahrscheinlich eine bessere Auswahl mit niedrigerer Überstands- und Sitzrohrlänge finden dürfte.

Btw: die Reifenbreite entscheidet im Gelände nicht über den Rollwiderstand, sondern eigentlich nur übers Gewicht. Ich hab ein "Monstergravel" das mit 2,4/2,25'' Vittoria Reifen gefahren wird, und ein Standard-Gravel mit 40mm Gravelreifen. Abseits der Asphaltstraße tut sich das vom Rollen nicht merkbar was, vergleichbar griffiges Profil vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Martina H. (21. März 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein CC-Hardtail mit entsprechend leicht rollenden Reifen und ggf noch einer Starrgabel auszurüsten ergibt für mich hinsichtlich der Vorgaben wesentlich mehr Sinn als so eine Gravelbike-Dropbar-Entfernungs-Aktion. Zumal man im Mtb-Bereich wahrscheinlich eine bessere Auswahl mit niedrigerer Überstands- und Sitzrohrlänge finden dürfte.


Korrekt - schrubte ich ja


----------



## scylla (21. März 2022)

Btw hab ich gerade mal spaßeshalber bei VPace reingeschaut, bei Schrittlänge um die 70cm lohnt sich da immer ein Blick. Wäre das MAXC29 oder MAX29 (Alu) passend zum Beuteschema? @aibeekey


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. März 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein CC-Hardtail mit entsprechend leicht rollenden Reifen und ggf noch einer Starrgabel auszurüsten ergibt für mich hinsichtlich der Vorgaben wesentlich mehr Sinn als so eine Gravelbike-Dropbar-Entfernungs-Aktion. Zumal man im Mtb-Bereich wahrscheinlich eine bessere Auswahl mit niedrigerer Überstands- und Sitzrohrlänge finden dürfte.


Sehe ich auch so, deswegen vor mittlerweile 7 Jahren das genau so gemacht:




Der Rahmen ist aus 2008.


----------



## Warnschild (21. März 2022)

Ich persönlich finde, dass sich ein MTB gänzlich anders fährt als ein Gravelbike.

Meinen alten Cyclocross-Rahmen (Felgenbremsen) hatte ich lange als Flatbar-Umbau zusätzlich in Verwendung; nutze ihn aber kaum noch, da ich derzeit kein Stadtrad brauche. Gleiches gilt für's 26"-Hardtail, das einige Zeit als Winterrad in Verwendung war. 

PS: Als Kleine-Leute-MTB bin ich persönlich von den neueren Orbea-29ern begeistert, sowohl vom Handling als auch Überstehhöhe etc. sind bei mir in Gr. S kein Problem.


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (28. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche leider kein MTB, hoffe jedoch trotzdem auf ein Tipp von euch. Ich suche ein leichtes Trekkingbike (unter 12 kg). Gern auch ein Jugendrad. Darf auch teurer sein. Am liebsten mit 26"-Rädern.

Ich bin 152 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 68 cm.

Wichtig wäre mir, dass man Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche und Scheibenbremsen hat. Nabendynamo wäre optional, aber toll.

Ohne Scheibenbremse und Nabendynamo würde ein KuBike 26 Zoll oder ein Woom 6 passen. Aber gibt es kein Rad mit Scheibenbremsen?

Ich habe ein E-Bike mit 28 Zoll (Scheibenbremsen und ein 26-Zoll Fahrradmanufakturrad T400 mit Felgenbremsen und ca. 17 kg Gewicht.
Ich fahre im Moment nur das 26er-Rad und das fühlt sich von der Rahmengröße viel besser an, als das 28er. Beide haben einen Trapezrahmen, aber beim 28er muss ich quasi drüber springen, dabei bin ich gar nicht so unsportlich.

Ich habe schon einige Fahrradhersteller durchgeschaut, aber niemand hat was passendes für mich. Die Erwachsenenräder sind mir fast alle zu groß. Selbst XS passt nicht.
Bei den Jugendrädern schließen sich Gepäckträger und Scheibenbremsen seltsamerweise gegenseitig aus.

Ich schaue nun neidisch auf das Rad meines Mannes, der sich mal eben ein 12 kg Trekkingrad gekauft hat, mit all diesen Anforderungen (Nabendynamo, Gepäckträger, Scheibenbremse). Dabei hatte er die Wahl zwischen einigen Herstellern und das Rad ist größer als meines, aber trotzdem leichter?!


----------



## Aninaj (28. März 2022)

MICHL28 Kinder Gravel Commuter
					

Das Allroad Multitool MICHL28 ist das multifunktionelle Roadbike für Fahrer ab ca. 1,45 m . Du suchst einen schnellen Partner für jeden…




					www.vpace.de
				




Das könnte vielleicht passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefly27 (29. März 2022)

Hallo Alltagsradlerin,

suchst du ein komplettes Rad? Denn das dürfte tatsächlich schwierig werden. Ich habe dafür auch schon Stunden mit Suchen zugebracht und mir letztendlich selbst was aufgebaut (siehe weiter oben). Ich wollte nämlich auch unbedingt Scheibenbremsen und Ösen für Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger und leicht sollte es auch noch sein.

Übrigens: KuBikes hat auch Rahmen für 26" und Disc mit Ösen für Schutzbleche/Gepäckträger. Allerdings, soweit ich weiß, nicht komplett in dieser Konfiguration oder als einzelnen Rahmen.

Viele Grüße
Firefly


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (29. März 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> MICHL28 Kinder Gravel Commuter
> 
> 
> Das Allroad Multitool MICHL28 ist das multifunktionelle Roadbike für Fahrer ab ca. 1,45 m . Du suchst einen schnellen Partner für jeden…
> ...


Danke das Gravel Commuter ist dicht dran, nur leider fehlt der Gepäckträger. Aber vielleicht wird es am Ende ein Kompromisrad und da könnte ich mir dieses gut vorstellen.  
Das Gewicht mit 8,5 kg ist einfach unschlagbar. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum sie das Rad als Schulrad verkaufen? Meine zwei großen Kinder (2. und 4. Klasse) benötigen öfters zur Schule den Gepäckträger für Geige oder Sportbeutel. Auf dem Rücken ist der Ranzen. Geht es bald in die weiterführende Schule, dann hat der Große bestimmt keine Lust jeden Tag den schweren Schulranzen 6 km auf dem Rücken zu fahren. Außerdem bleibt das Problem für zusätzliches Gepcäk. Ich persönlich fahre fast immer nur mit Fahrradtaschen und nicht mit Rucksack.



firefly27 schrieb:


> Suchst du ein komplettes Rad? Denn das dürfte tatsächlich schwierig werden. Ich habe dafür auch schon Stunden mit Suchen zugebracht und mir letztendlich selbst was aufgebaut (siehe weiter oben). Ich wollte nämlich auch unbedingt Scheibenbremsen und Ösen für Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger und leicht sollte es auch noch sein.
> 
> Übrigens: KuBikes hat auch Rahmen für 26" und Disc mit Ösen für Schutzbleche/Gepäckträger. Allerdings, soweit ich weiß, nicht komplett in dieser Konfiguration oder als einzelnen Rahmen.


Danke für die Antwort. Das bestätigt meine bisherige Suche. Ich schaue mir mal dein selbst aufgebautes Rad an. 
Ein komplettes Rad wäre mir am liebsten. Aber was es nicht gibt, kann man schlecht kaufen. Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass ich mit Hilfe von ein paar Freunden ein Rad aufbaue.

Kann man bei KuBikes den Rahmen einzeln kaufen? Und welcher Rahmen hat denn die Möglichkeit für Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger und Scheibenbremsen? Leider wird das auf den meisten Webseiten nicht direkt klar, ob Ösen für Schutzbleche oder Gepäckträger vorhanden sind. Das Trailbike hat wohl keine Ösen für Gepäckträger.


----------



## firefly27 (29. März 2022)

An das Vpace müsstest du dir doch einen Gepäckträger dran bauen können.
Auf den Herstellerseiten ist es oft nicht explizit beschrieben, aber wenn du die Bilder vergrößerst, erkennst du meist die Gewindelöcher im Rahmen.

Ich habe meinen Aufbau in der Antwort oben nicht näher beschrieben. Ich habe mir günstig ein gebrauchtes Genesis Beta CX 26 gekauft und dann komplett neu aufgebaut. Aktuell tausche ich wieder die Gabel, da mir die 1. Lösung (Vpace Carbongabel) zu klobig war. Wie ich oben schon schrieb, ist es inzwischen schon relativ schwierig, passende Komponenten in 26" zu finden.


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (29. März 2022)

firefly27 schrieb:


> An das Vpace müsstest du dir doch einen Gepäckträger dran bauen können.
> Auf den Herstellerseiten ist es oft nicht explizit beschrieben, aber wenn du die Bilder vergrößerst, erkennst du meist die Gewindelöcher im Rahmen.


Wenn das geht, wäre das super. Dann wäre das ja wirklich ein extrem leichtes Rad. Ich muss nur mal gucken, ob ich das Rad vom Fahrgefühl testen kann, da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie sich ein so "großes" Rad fährt.

Mach mal ein Foto von deinem 26er Rad. Das würde mich schon interessieren. Und wie schwer ist das neu aufgebaute Rad?


----------



## firefly27 (29. März 2022)

Alltagsradlerin schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto von deinem 26er Rad. Das würde mich schon interessieren. Und wie schwer ist das neu aufgebaute Rad?


Mache ich, wenn es wieder zusammengebaut ist.😉 Und dann kann ich es auch mal wiegen. Wenn es mehr als 10 kg sind, sollte es mich wundern.


----------



## DonCarbon (11. April 2022)

Falls es wen interessiert. Verkaufe ein gut erhaltenes Fuel Ex 8 aus dem Jahr 2020. In Größe XS.
Also perfekt für kleine Menschen oder Kids. 
Bei Interesse PN an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralleycorse (11. April 2022)

Und ich ein Cube Reaction Rookie. Geniale Carbonschleuder...
15" aber dennoch 29" Laufräder, 10.5kg.
Schätze so bis 1.60m Körpergröße.


----------



## bodenpersonal (12. April 2022)

euro910 schrieb:


> @Ingwertee
> meine Frau ist mit 1,55 auf ein Woom 6 Off (bzw up) gewechselt
> daneben fährt sie noch ein älteres Cube Fully in xs


Ist das Woom up nicht auf 20 km/h beschränkt? Konntet ihr die Sperre entfernen? Überlege gerade auch für meine Frau ein up zu kaufen.

LG Stefan


----------



## TheHighlander85 (16. April 2022)

Erledigt


----------



## mountainbiker91 (18. April 2022)

Neuer komplett Aufbau mit Ghost Lector SF World Cup in XS mit Eightpin Stütze ☺️


----------



## Dodger79 (19. April 2022)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> Neuer komplett Aufbau mit Ghost Lector SF World Cup in XS mit Eightpin Stütze ☺️


Moin!

Mit welcher Schrittlänge wird das gefahren? Ich helfe einer Arbeitskollegin gerade bei der Suche nach einem Hardtail, aber ihre Daten gestalten die Suche ziemlich schwierig. 158cm klein mit nur 67cm SL aber einem Gewicht, welches Kinderbikes ausschließt. Das aktuelle Lector SF würde theoretisch perfekt passen, da das HT vorrangig zum Kilometer machen und Arbeitsweg gedacht ist, aber gelegentliche Ausflüge in leichtes Gelände folgen werden, wo sie mit einem Gravel definitiv überfordert wäre. Ausserdem findet sie MTBs schicker und fühlt sich mit dem breiteren Lenker sicherer.

Ein reinrassiges Trail-HT scheidet aus, das wäre zu schwer, um zu sportlichen Zwecken Kilometer vorrangig in der Ebene zu schrubben. Klassische XC-Geometrien mit steilen Lenk- und flachen Sitzwinkeln möchte ich aber ausschließen, da ich noch gut weiß, wie unsicher ich mich damit am Anfang gefühlt habe, als ich mal nicht nur Forststraße sondern erste Trails auch mal steiler bergab und mit Wurzeln gefahren bin. Etwas wie das Lector oder das BMC Twostroke, also XC-HTs mit modernen Geometrien (langer Reach, flacher LW, steiler SW) wären ideal, das Twostroke wäre aber zu groß. Lector könnte vielleicht passen, gefällt ihr sehr gut und mit der Eightpins wäre bereits eine Variostütze verbaut mit ordentlich Hub.

Was gäbe es noch an Alternativen? Riesige Umbauarbeiten sind nicht drin, da das ganze über Jobrad laufen soll.


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2022)

... wie wäre es mit einem Winkelsteuersatz um den Lenkwinkel flacher zu machen (dann wär die Auswahl grösser) j ok, wär Umbau - aber nur ein "kleiner"  Umbau. Ob Jobrad kompatibel


----------



## Dodger79 (19. April 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wie wäre es mit einem Winkelsteuersatz um den Lenkwinkel flacher zu machen (dann wär die Auswahl grösser) j ok, wär Umbau - aber nur ein "kleiner"  Umbau. Ob Jobrad kompatibel


Winkelsteuersatz wäre sicherlich eine Möglichkeit, aber auch hier muss die Ausgangsbasis passen. Ein Trek Procaliber z.B. bekäme man auf sehr angenehme 67,3° LW bei Verwendung eines 1,5°-Winkelsteuersatzes, aber der SW wird dann sehr flach und die Überstandshöhe wäre noch immer deutlich zu hoch. Kleinere Umbauten wie z.B. nachrüsten einer Vario und Winkelsteuersatz gingen über Jobrad, aber wenn man dann auch noch andere Schaltung, Bremsen, Gabel und LRS will, wird's halt problematisch, zumal Jobrad bei allem den UVP ansetzt für die Leasingrate.

Das Lector SF wäre in dieser Hinsicht wirklich nahezu perfekt, aber mit einer Überstandshöhe von 680mm (und ich habe kaum etwas gefunden, was niedriger ist außer Einstiegsmodellen wie Liv Tempt oder Specialized Rockhopper, die dann an anderer Stelle wie z.B. Ausstattung und Reach von den Vorstellungen abweichen) wird's ordentlich knapp. 

Das neue Rad darf durchaus etwas kosten und muss kein klassisches Einsteigerbike sein. Ich möchte ihr ungern zu einem 13-14kg-Trumm mit sackschwerer und funktional schlechterer Ausstattung wie Turnkey-Dämpfung "raten", damit sie dann in der XC-Gruppe, in der sie mitfahren möchte, mit der schlechtesten Kondition auch noch auf dem schwersten Bike sitzt. Das Gewicht ist zwar nicht DAS Kriterium, aber da wir nach einem Hardtail im Preisbereich bis zu 2.500-3.000€ schauen, sollte es halt nicht sackschwer sein. Und die Überstandshöhe ist DER Knackpunkt und mir mit 184cm fehlen da die Erfahrungswerte, welche Modelle extrem niedrig bauen, v.a. im XC-Bereich da ich mich eher für Trail- und Enduro-HTs begeistert habe.


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2022)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> bei Verwendung eines 1,5°-Winkelsteuersatzes, aber der SW wird dann sehr flach


Winkelsteuersatz hat keinen Einfluss auf Sitzwinkel.

Ansonsten - was hier halt immer wieder genannt wird - V Pace?


----------



## Dodger79 (19. April 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Winkelsteuersatz hat keinen Einfluss auf Sitzwinkel.
> 
> Ansonsten - was hier halt immer wieder genannt wird - V Pace?


Ah, stimmt, Denkfehler! Im Gegenteil, wenn der LW flacher wird bei gleichbleibender Gabellänge, kommt die Front ja tiefer und damit wird der SW sogar etwas steiler und die Überstandshöhe sinkt ein wenig.

Vpace ist aufgrund der Gewichtsbeschränkung raus, sind mehr als die freigegebenen 60-70kg, Kinderbikes kommen daher nicht infrage.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (19. April 2022)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mit welcher Schrittlänge wird das gefahren? Ich helfe einer Arbeitskollegin gerade bei der Suche nach einem Hardtail, aber ihre Daten gestalten die Suche ziemlich schwierig. 158cm klein mit nur 67cm SL aber einem Gewicht, welches Kinderbikes ausschließt. Das aktuelle Lector SF würde theoretisch perfekt passen, da das HT vorrangig zum Kilometer machen und Arbeitsweg gedacht ist, aber gelegentliche Ausflüge in leichtes Gelände folgen werden, wo sie mit einem Gravel definitiv überfordert wäre. Ausserdem findet sie MTBs schicker und fühlt sich mit dem breiteren Lenker sicherer.
> 
> ...


Fahre das Rad mit 70er Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen ist top und bei meinem Aufbau sehr leicht. Ist aber schon ein reinrassiges XC Bike. Ist ja der World Cup Rahmen von Ghost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tour.ist (19. April 2022)

Velotraum hat auch kleine Rahmen, allerdings wird es dann etwas teurer.


----------



## Dodger79 (20. April 2022)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> Fahre das Rad mit 70er Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen ist top und bei meinem Aufbau sehr leicht. Ist aber schon ein reinrassiges XC Bike. Ist ja der World Cup Rahmen von Ghost.


Gegen ein reinrassiges XC-Bike spricht absolut nichts, da es ja auch sportlich bewegt werden soll und ursprünglich ein Gravelbike angedacht war. Dieses ist hauptsächlich aufgrund des Rennlenkers raus, agil, spritzig und flott in der Ebene soll das MTB aber absolut sein. Nur gegen klassische XC-Geometrien sprechen dann mMn doch ein paar Dinge, die man mMn heutzutage mit Bikes wie dem Lector, Twostroke und Scalpel HT nicht mehr "mitnehmen" muss. Nur ist das Anforderungsprofil mit so einer geringen SL eben sehr speziell bzw. eingrenzend.

Denkst du, dass das Lector auch mit 3cm weniger SL noch gut passen würde?


----------



## mountainbiker91 (20. April 2022)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Gegen ein reinrassiges XC-Bike spricht absolut nichts, da es ja auch sportlich bewegt werden soll und ursprünglich ein Gravelbike angedacht war. Dieses ist hauptsächlich aufgrund des Rennlenkers raus, agil, spritzig und flott in der Ebene soll das MTB aber absolut sein. Nur gegen klassische XC-Geometrien sprechen dann mMn doch ein paar Dinge, die man mMn heutzutage mit Bikes wie dem Lector, Twostroke und Scalpel HT nicht mehr "mitnehmen" muss. Nur ist das Anforderungsprofil mit so einer geringen SL eben sehr speziell bzw. eingrenzend.
> 
> Denkst du, dass das Lector auch mit 3cm weniger SL noch gut passen würde?


Ja passt aufjedenfall. Rahmen bekommt man auch noch über einen Ghost Händler


----------



## Dodger79 (20. April 2022)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> Ja passt aufjedenfall. Rahmen bekommt man auch noch über einen Ghost Händler


Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Tobi1991 (20. April 2022)

Hi, ich brauche da mal euren Rat...

Ich hatte ein mir eher viel zu kleines *2014er Propain Tyee mit 420mm Reach, 591 Stack und 576mm Oberrohr.*

Habe dann mal die Daten mit aktuellen Bikes verglichen und festgestellt dass diese Werte momentan wohl S Größen oder noch kleiner entsprechen.
Da meine Freundin in den MTB Sport einsteigen wollte, und mit *165cm* meistens bei S Rahmen liegt, hab ich gedacht ich mache ihr das mal fertig.
Sie kann das Bike sogar mit einer 140mm Oneup Stütze fahren. Kommt im Trailpark auch bergab super damit klar. Leider gibts aber beim Uphill starke Sitzprobleme mit Taubheit und wundscheuern. Das ganze leider sogar mit einem auf den Sitzknochenabstand passenden Ergon Frauensattel...Anderen Sattel haben wir auch schon getestet. Die Oneup habe ich zwischenzeitlich auf 130mm getravelt was aber auch keine große Besserung brachte.

Wie ist da so eure Erfahrung? Meint ihr das Bike ist mit den Werten für diese Körpergöße einfach zu lang und die Sitzposition einfach im Uphill zu gestreckt oder macht es Sinn da noch viel mit der Cockpit Geometrie und verschiedenen Sätteln (ggf. Stufensattel?!) rum zu testen?


----------



## henkin (20. April 2022)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Hi, ich brauche da mal euren Rat...


Nun aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich Meinen das könnte fürs 1. passen. Das Rad ist nicht zu lang, eher dürfte es nicht kürzer sein. Meine Frau fährt mit 160 cm/ SL 71 ein Trailbike mit 440 cm Reach (sogar ne 160mm Bikeyoke passt).  Ich würde auch weiter mit verschiedenen Sätteln testen, immer mit verschiedenen Einstellungen. Eine Radhose mit Sitzpolster könnte ebenfalls weiter helfen, wie auch Experimente am Cockpit. Vll kannst du mal ein Bild mit Sitzposition auf dem Rad einstellen.


----------



## Martina H. (20. April 2022)

Sättel sind gaaaaaaanz schwierig, weil sehr individuell...

Meist hilft da nur verschiedene auszuprobieren - evtl. gebrauchte kaufen und verkaufen, oder Hersteller aussuchen, die Testsättel zur Verfügung stellen.

Habt Ihr Euch mal mit der Einstellung des Sattel beschäftigt - da muss man teilweise schon sehr akribisch sein, oft tun es es da schon ein paar Millimeter vor/zur bzw. Sattelnase hoch/runter (Ausgangsbasis horizontal und ja: durchaus mit Wasserwaage kontrolliert)

Dann die Frage: welche Hose? Manchmal ist die Polsterhose durchaus hinderlich...


----------



## Tobi1991 (20. April 2022)

Ja so vom optischen würde ich den Rahmen auch wirklich nicht für zu groß halten...
Sattelodyssee kenne ich leider auch von mir selber... Dadurch habe ich auch ein paar Modelle hier liegen aber alles halt in meiner Sattelbreite. Sattelneigung oder vor zurück schieben half alles nicht wirklich. 
Wenn Sie den dropper runter macht sind die Schmerzen anscheinend gut... Das spräche ja dann vllt für einen Stufensattel?!


Zum fahren nimmt sie meistens ne Hose mit dem dicken Gelpolster von Decathlon.


----------



## Martina H. (20. April 2022)

...wie gesagt: Polster können auch "nichtgut" sein.



Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Wenn Sie den dropper runter macht sind die Schmerzen anscheinend gut.



..gute Schmerzen hab ich auch gern ;/

Also Dropper runter = gut/besser

Heisst für mich: Sattelhöhe grundsätzlich zu hoch und Sattelposition/ausrichtung falsch

Da nochmal genau hinsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi1991 (20. April 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...wie gesagt: Polster können auch "nichtgut" sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sattel zu hoch würde ich eher nicht sagen... An der aktuellen Position sind wir noch ein gutes Stück vom durchgestreckten Bein entfernt wenn die Ferse bei Pedalstellung 6 Uhr auf dem Pedal steht... Das kenne ich so als Grundeinstellung für Sattelhöhe.
... Naja wird uns nix übrig bleiben als weiter mal alles zu probieren und die Tipps hier zu beherzigen... Wird schon werden... Der Rahmen scheint ja schonmal nicht zu groß zu sein 

Edit: Gerade nochmal nachgemessen die Größe war wohl bisschen gemogelt 

163,5cm /SL 76,5cm


----------



## Aninaj (20. April 2022)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Zum fahren nimmt sie meistens ne Hose mit dem dicken Gelpolster von Decathlon.



Ich würde vorschlagen den Sattel mal mit einer ganz normalen Hose auszuprobieren. Für ein paar Kilomenter zum testen braucht es keine "Einlage".

Ich würde noch darauf hinweisen, dass ein "dickes Gelpolster" nicht immer wirklich zielführend ist. Zu weich ist insofern kontraproduktiv, da die Sitzknochen da tief einsinken und das Gel dann auf das drum rumliegende Gewebe drückt und zu Schmerzen führen kann.

Wäre also erstmal wichtig rauszufinden, was genau eigentlich weh tut. Und dann schauen, welche Sattel dafür besondern designed sind. Und das geht am Besten ohne Polster.


----------



## ralleycorse (26. April 2022)

Radlhose ist ein Muss. Aber ich brauche auch welche mit *dünnem* Polster!


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2022)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> Radlhose ist ein Muss. Aber ich brauche auch welche mit *dünnem* Polster!


Nö, jedenfalls nicht so pauschal auf jeden (Poppes) übertragbar. (Du schreibst ja auch, dass Du ein dünnes Polster brauchst)

Ich bin jahrelang mit verschiedenen (dick, dünn, teuer, billig) Polstern gefahren - mit mehr oder weniger Problemen. Irgendwann habe ich mich entschlossen es mal ohne zu probieren. Ja, ich musste verschiedene Sättel probieren, habe da die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auch minimale Einstellungsänderungen viel bringen und das Sattelmodell (Breite, Ausführung) auch entscheidend ist, hat natürlich gedauert...

Heute fahre ich ohne Polster (kann gar nicht mehr mit  ) und bin letztes Jahr 170km am Stück ohne Beschwerden gefahren.

Das kann so natürlich nicht für jeden gelten - nur wer ständig Probleme mit hat, kann es evtl. auch mal ohne probieren


----------



## scylla (26. April 2022)

Was Martina sagt kann ich nur nochmal unterstreichen: Polster ist nicht immer die Lösung. Natürlich ist auch Polster weglassen nicht immer die Lösung. Aber wenn man ständig Probleme hat, dann sollte man auch das mal ausprobieren. Ich fahre auch seit langem ohne Polster. Also nein, das ist kein Muss.



Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Leider gibts aber beim Uphill starke Sitzprobleme mit Taubheit und wundscheuern. Das ganze leider sogar mit einem auf den Sitzknochenabstand passenden Ergon Frauensattel...



Kenne ich. Wenn ich nach Sitzknochenabstand kaufe bräuchte ich einen 16cm breiten Sattel, bzw 15cm auf dem Rennrad. Geht überhaupt garnicht, keine 5km, kein je probiertes Modell. Selbst 14cm kann u.U. schon grenzwertig sein je nach Sitzposition und wie die Sattelkanten ausgeführt sind. Mir schlafen dann recht schnell die Füße ein, und auch das mit dem Wundscheuern passiert. Mit 13cm Sätteln werde ich glücklich und habe auch mehrere 100 km am Stück kein Problem.



Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Wenn Sie den dropper runter macht sind die Schmerzen anscheinend gut... Das spräche ja dann vllt für einen Stufensattel?!



Auch das könnte ein Indiz in Richtung meines Anfangsverdachts sein: Sattel zu breit.
Was passiert denn, wenn man den Sattel tiefer stellt? Man sitzt aufrechter. 
Was sagt z.B. SQlab zur Sattelbreite vs Sitzneigung? Je aufrechter desto breiter kann/soll/muss der Sattel sein. 

Vielleicht also einfach mal einen schmaleren Sattel aus deinem Fundus testen. Sitzknochen-Vermessungen und das Resultat daraus helfen vielen Radlern, besser zu sitzen. Aber in individuellen Fällen halt auch mal nicht. Wie mit den Sitzpolstern. Wenn die Standard-Methode nicht zum Erfolg führt, dann muss man auch mal davon abweichen und was anderes probieren.


----------



## ralleycorse (26. April 2022)

Ich brauche zb. eine sehr schmale Sattelspitze aber hinten eine eher breite Sitzfläche. Schwierige Kombi und erst nach vielen Versuchen rausgefunden...
Probieren, probieren, probieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Mai 2022)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mit welcher Schrittlänge wird das gefahren? Ich helfe einer Arbeitskollegin gerade bei der Suche nach einem Hardtail, aber ihre Daten gestalten die Suche ziemlich schwierig. 158cm klein mit nur 67cm SL aber einem Gewicht, welches Kinderbikes ausschließt. Das aktuelle Lector SF würde theoretisch perfekt passen, da das HT vorrangig zum Kilometer machen und Arbeitsweg gedacht ist, aber gelegentliche Ausflüge in leichtes Gelände folgen werden, wo sie mit einem Gravel definitiv überfordert wäre. Ausserdem findet sie MTBs schicker und fühlt sich mit dem breiteren Lenker sicherer.


Zufällig grade gefunden:

https://www.klbikes-outlet.de/ghost-lector-sf-lc-advanced-dust-jet-black-102.html

XS
2.349,00 € statt 3.499,00 €

"Rabattcode dealoftheday senden wir euch das Bike versandkostenfrei!"


----------



## Martina H. (2. Mai 2022)

... das schon gesehen?






						Cross Country Bike: 317 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 317 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




(Bin mit dem Verkäufer weder bekannt, noch verwandt oder verschwägert - nur beim Stöbern gefunden)


----------



## SchwabenRider (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe 😅

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Trail/Enduro - Hardtail für meine Freundin, 160cm mit SL 78.

Aktuell habe ich (auch auf Grund der Liefersituation) das neue Rose Bonero (1 oder 2) in XS oder das Orbea Laufey H30 in S ins Auge gefasst.

Ich bin aber mit der Überstandshöhe unsicher, reicht der Abstand? Funktioniert das mit den Droppern? 
Oder sollte ich weg von Erwachsenen Bikes und nach kleineren schauen?

Über alternative Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2022)

SchwabenRider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe 😅
> 
> Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Trail/Enduro - Hardtail für meine Freundin, 160cm mit SL 78.
> ...



Wenn die Schrittlänge stimmt, besteht deine Freundin ja fast nur aus Beinen 😳

Was wiederum bedeutet, dass sie ein kurzes S Rad fahren sollte. Die Überstandshöhe sollte bei keinem modernen Bike bis Gr. S eventuell auch M  ein Problem sein.

Oder ihr messt nochmal nach.


----------



## SchwabenRider (5. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn die Schrittlänge stimmt, besteht deine Freundin ja fast nur aus Beinen 😳


Naja zumindest zur Hälfte 😄

Kam mir auch viel vor aber wir haben nochmal nachgemessen und es sind 78 gemessen aber mit Schuhen, ohne ca. 76.

Hast du ein Tipp für ein kurzes Bike? Der Trend geht ja mehr Richtung lange Bikes?


----------



## Aninaj (5. Mai 2022)

SchwabenRider schrieb:


> Hast du ein Tipp für ein kurzes Bike? Der Trend geht ja mehr Richtung lange Bikes?



Trend ist eher long und slack, als short und high. Bin bei gleicher Schrittlänge 7 cm größer. Daher kenne ich mich mit kurzen Bikes nicht so gut aus, würde aber spontan auch Orbea sagen. Das Bonero schaut in XS auch passend aus.

Wenn ihr euch an einem Reach um die 400 orientiert sollte das von der Länge passen können. Überstandshöhe müßt ihr ja im Prinzip kaum beachten.


----------



## PioneerPixel (22. Juni 2022)

Hat hier zufällig jemand mit dem aktuellen YT Jeffsy Core 2 in 27,5 Zoll und kleinster Rahmengröße (s) Erfahrung?

Laut Geo Daten soll die Überstandshöhe nur 676mm betragen. 
Das wäre für meine Freundin mit 158 und 70er Schrittlänge ziemlich interessant. 

Schaut man rein von den angegebenen Informationen der Überstandshöhe findet sich nicht viel was noch flacher kommt.


----------



## ralleycorse (22. Juni 2022)

Wobei man da schon aufpassen muss, das misst jeder Hersteller anders...
Interessanterweise geht bei einer 158cm und eher 68er Schrittlänge auch ein 29" Stumpjumper Downieville in XS, wenn auch knapp .
Nu frag mich aber nicht, ob die Geo bei dem sich sonderlich von den normalen Stumpjumpern unterscheidet. 
Am besten mal ausprobieren.
Auf dem Papier ist auch ein Transition Spur 29" extrem niedrig (662mm) aber halt fies teuer.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juni 2022)

Zum YT kann ich nix sagen, dafür hab ich mit dem Shadowcat jetzt das Passende gefunden 🥰






						Shadowcat
					

pivotcycleseu




					eu.pivotcycles.com
				




Ich hab auch 70 SL bei 155cm.
Vorab bin ich an 2 Demotagen einmal das S und einmal das XS gefahren. Beim S mit dem geraden Oberrohr konnte ich grade so drüber stehen. Trotz dem bin ich vom Start weg super klar gekommen.
Beim XS ist das Oberrohr zuerst horizontal bevor es ansteigt, habe ein paar cm Freiraum und fühl mich damit einfach sicherer.








Die Demotage kann ich nur empfehlen  








						Demo Schedule DE - Pivot Cycles
					

Where die-hard passion meets relentless innovation. Our carbon frames are what make a Pivot the best bike in the world.




					www.pivotcycles.com
				




Vom Biketest bis Übergabe vergingen grade mal 4 Wochen 🤩


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juni 2022)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier ist auch ein Transition Spur 29" extrem niedrig (662mm) aber halt fies teuer.


Vergiß das Spur, viel zu steil das Oberrohr, viel zu hoch, haben wir Dank @Martina H. gemessen, waren glaub ich 76 oder 78 cm an der Stelle an der man drüber steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Spur in S, da wo ich stehe: 77cm


...ich zitier mich mal selbst


----------



## ralleycorse (22. Juni 2022)

Soweit wurde mein Hinweis bewiesen, dass das jeder Hersteller so misst wie er lustig ist. Und zum Glück war uns die Kiste dann eh zu teuer, hätte wohl nicht gepasst


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juni 2022)

Das Pivot wird dir auch nicht hinterher geschmissen.
In Anbetracht dessen, dass ich mir aufgrund meiner Größe nicht alle paar Jahre ein Bike kaufe bzw. ein passendes finde, ist das Geld gut angelegt. Ich habe Spaß und bin happy   damit


----------



## PioneerPixel (22. Juni 2022)

Danke euch für die schnellen hilfreichen Antworten. 
Das die Herstellerangaben so gar nicht als erste Orientierung herhalten können ist echt schade aber gut zu wissen. 

Das Pivot sieht echt interessant aus. Wir denken auch, dass da XS passender sein wird da das aktuelle selbst nur 383mm Reach hat und das gut passt. Zudem es immer die Situationen sind wo man auch mal absteigen können will die dann unnötige Schwierigkeiten bereiten. 

Wir schauen uns das mal näher an. Danke für den Tipp 😁👍


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Juni 2022)

Ebenfalls kein Schnapper, aber geeignet für Kleine: das Yeti sb 140 in S. Mir passt es bei einer Größe von ca. 1,59 m und einem eher kurzen Oberköper (von langen Beinen kann man bei den Zwergenmaßen ja nicht sprechen )









						Yeti SB140
					

Some say the SB140 never met a dirt it didn’t like. We agree in spades. What’s your pleasure? Drag a bar. Make an edit. Stay out after dark. Try it. Land it. Or just stay at it. Happy to pedal. Greedy for more.the mayor of jibtown, proudly wearing the rip crown. The sb140. Down to fun.




					yeticycles.com


----------



## PioneerPixel (22. Juni 2022)

Danke, schaut auch nicht uninteressant aus rein von der Geo. 

Am liebsten wäre uns ein etwas günstigeres Alu Bike. 
Aber da suchen wir einfach mal weiter was es noch so gibt. Schon Mal gut zu wissen daß es doch ein paar recht flache Bikes gibt die rein von der Geo in Frage kommen 😁


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juni 2022)

Das Orange Five Evo in S passt auch und ist bergab 
kostet aber auch.









						The 2022 Orange Five Evo
					

The Five Evo is exceptional. It out-performs longer travel bikes in a manner you wouldn't believe.



					www.orangebikes.com


----------



## Thebike69 (22. Juni 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Zum YT kann ich nix sagen, dafür hab ich mit dem Shadowcat jetzt das Passende gefunden 🥰
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre was für meine Frau 🥰


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juni 2022)

Bei Tillit ist übernächstes Wochenende Demo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (22. Juni 2022)

Canyon spectral wmn in xs
Fährt die freundin mi 1.52. Gibt sie nicht mehr her.
Ps: ist ein 27.5 😁 kannst dir ausrechnen wie hoch der überstand ist


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juni 2022)

Oh nein, kann man nicht ausrechnen, bitte messen an dem Punkt an dem Deine Freundin vor dem Sattel drüber steht 
Und schau dir mal das Sattelrohr an, mit dem Knick passt sicher nur ne kurze Stütze rein 🤔


----------



## Skydive93 (23. Juni 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Oh nein, kann man nicht ausrechnen, bitte messen an dem Punkt an dem Deine Freundin vor dem Sattel drüber steht
> Und schau dir mal das Sattelrohr an, mit dem Knick passt sicher nur ne kurze Stütze rein 🤔



Zum thema sattelstütze 😁 da ist eine 125mm drin. Wenn das nicht bei der größe reicht   ich seh es eher anders herum: ich war erstaunt das so eine lange reinpasst


----------



## Sven12345 (23. Juni 2022)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Zum thema sattelstütze 😁 da ist eine 125mm drin. Wenn das nicht bei der größe reicht



Sag das nicht...
Meiner Frau habe ich seinerzeit meine alte 150mm Stütze angedreht. Die passte ins Hardtail mit gradem Sattelrohr so grade auf den Millimeter rein. 
Sie hat den langen Hub mittlerweile sehr liebgewonnen


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juni 2022)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Canyon spectral wmn in xs
> Fährt die freundin mi 1.52. Gibt sie nicht mehr her.
> Ps: ist ein 27.5 😁 kannst dir ausrechnen wie hoch der überstand ist
> Anhang anzeigen 1503733


Hm, und im steilen Gelände übers Hinterrad absteigen funktioniert, ohne am Reifen hängen zu bleiben?


----------



## Skydive93 (23. Juni 2022)

Bis jetzt ja. Aber natürlich geht es mit gewisser größe leichter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbiker91 (17. Juli 2022)

Fährt hier jemand ein Orbea Oiz in 27.5 und kann es für jemand empfehlen mit 1,58m und 70cm Schrittlänge? Könnte noch einen neuen Rahmen bekommen und es aufbauen. Fahre momentan mein aufgebautes Ghost Lector SF World Cup in XS. Bissi Federweg im Heck ist die Überlegung 😁


----------



## Bikepacker90 (24. Juli 2022)

Ich soll hier für meine Freundin ihr Liv Thrive (2019) hinzufügen. Sie fährt es als 163cm große Frau. 35mm G-One Speed mit Fender, Rack und Ständer. Nur den Lenker hat sie verändert. Ein komplettes SQLAB-Cockpit macht die Fahrt angenehmer. Mit der 50-34 Kurbel und 11-34 Kassette hat sie es auch über die Appeninen geschafft.

Für die Rolle am Lenker habe ich ihr einem simplen Baumarkt-Rohr und Aquarium-Schlauch eine Halterung gebogen, die die Tasche gut von Kabeln fernhält.

In Zukunft wünscht sie sich eine Carbongabel mit Ösen.

Das Gewicht hier am Rad sind 10kg + Wasser.


----------



## Moova (9. August 2022)

Der Träger hinten soll so aufgestelzt sein ?

Mein Kleiner hat sie letztes Jahr bekommen - die Carbongabel mit Ösen - er ist begeistert


----------



## Marcy666 (13. August 2022)

Servus,

sollte auch für ,kleinere Frauen‘ interessant sein,
verkaufe das Nicolai ION 16 in XXS von meinem Sohn:






						Nicolai Ion 16  Unikat / Einzelstück ION 16 (26 Zoll / Tailor Made XXS) | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Nicolai Ion 16  Unikat / Einzelstück ION 16 (26 Zoll / Tailor Made XXS), Servus,  ich verkaufe hier ein Absolutes Unikat für Kid‘s und / oder kleine Fahrerinnen:  Rahmen ist ein Einzelstück: Nicolai Ion 16, Tailor Made…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				





Gruß Marcel


----------



## hardtails (4. September 2022)

Mal eine Frage
Ich suche eine Hardtailrahmen mit 120-160mm für meine Freundin. Nix ewig langes, aber auch keine Steinzeitgeo.
Sie ist 165, SL muss ich noch messsen, aber eher  völlig normal für die Größe

In welchem Reachbereich und Sattelrohrlänge sollte ich da schauen?
Ich habe da Null Gefühl für da ich mir die meisten Rahmen in der größten Größe zu klein sind

Direkter Rahmentipp ist natürlch auch gerne genommen


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. September 2022)

Ich bin ein laufender Metersechzig mit 74 cm Schrittlänge. Mein Enduro-Hardtail mit 160 mm Gabelfederweg hat eine Sattelrohrlänge von 38 cm (der Trend geht generell zu geringeren Sattelrohrlängen)
und einen Reach von knapp 379 mm. Ich habe es anfangs mit einem 65er Vorbau gefahren, jetzt mit einem 35er. Funktioniert beides gut.
Das Ding ist Bj. 2016, habe es damals mit Absicht auf 26" Laufradgröße ausgelegt, der "Nachfolger" aus 2020 ist ein Mullet geworden, an der Rahmengeo und dem Federweg hat sich nicht geändert, nur die Gabel ist für 27,5", entsprechend des Vorderrades. Hinterrad ist 26" geblieben, damit ich beim rumpligen bergabfahren, wenn es mal sein muss, sauber nach hinten über das Hinterrad absteigen kann.

Bei 165 cm würde ich, je nach Oberkörperlänge, nicht allzuviel zum Reach dazugeben, vlt. 2 cm, wobei die Frage ist, will sie eher was Tourentaugliches, oder was Bergaborientiertes.

Rahmentipp schwierig, ich fand seinerzeit nix passendes (da waren noch ein paar andere "Wünsche" zu berücksichtigen), deshalb Maßrahmen.


----------



## Aninaj (4. September 2022)

Bin 167/77 und fahre das Ragley MmmBop mit einer 140er Gabel in M. Ist nen ticken zu lang, daher 35er Vorbau und nen 12 Grad Backsweep Lenker. Damit finde ich es aber perfekt. Reach 440, Sitzrohr 420.

Mit 165 sollte die meisten S Rahmen passen. Reach dann um 430, Sitzrohr um 400. Dann passt ne 185er Dropper rein 😁


----------



## PanicMen (6. September 2022)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich würde mich gerne mal etwas schlauer machen wollen. 

Meine Frau wünscht sich ein neueres Bike, mit Scheibenbremse, Federgabel ect. Bisher fuhr sie immer ein Starres 26er aus 1992 (46cm wurde im Schritt aber schon sehr Eng! ). Schön noch mit Cantilever ✌🏼 sie liebt es auch, aber die Sitzposition wird langsam zur Qual und wir würden gerne etwas aufrechter auf dem MTB sitzen. 
In der Hoffnung sie fährt wieder mehr. 

Ist es denn ratsam bei Ihren 165cm (kurze Beine) ein 29er zu suchen? Da hätte ich noch genügend Teile für einen Aufbau. 
Oder lieber ein 27.5er, alleine schon wegen der ungewohnten Rad Größe? 

Touren sind erstmal das Ziel, ob ich sie eines Tages für einen Trail begeistern kann, steht in den Sternen 🙂

Eventuell gibt's auch blanke Rahmen die zu empfehlen wären? 
Bei 29" für konische Gabel und NoBoost LRS. 

Wenn uns da jemand helfen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Beste Grüße Benni


----------



## scubasigi_73 (16. September 2022)

PanicMen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich würde mich gerne mal etwas schlauer machen wollen.
> 
> Meine Frau wünscht sich ein neueres Bike, mit Scheibenbremse, Federgabel ect. Bisher fuhr sie immer ein Starres 26er aus 1992 (46cm wurde im Schritt aber schon sehr Eng! ). Schön noch mit Cantilever ✌🏼 sie liebt es auch, aber die Sitzposition wird langsam zur Qual und wir würden gerne etwas aufrechter auf dem MTB sitzen.
> ...



Bin selbst 162cm mit 76cm Schrittlänge.

Ein klassisches Hardtail (eher aufrecht) und später dann ein ordentliches Trailbike mit 120-140mm Federweg.
Wenn später Trails geplant sind, dann ev.  auch ein Hardtail mit Downcountry-Geometrie, aber ob das so für Touren geeignet ist?

Würde die Variante mit zwei Bikes für Trails bevorzugen.

Für Touren bis zu 130km und 1600hm/Tag (85% Asphalt, 15% Feldweg und Forststraße) fahre ich ein 29er Cube Reaction C 62 Hardtail (MY2020). Mag die Geo und es rollt  wie die Feuerwehr. Ich liieeebe das Bike und für diesen Einsatz nur mehr 29 Zoll. Ein Trekkingrad wäre mir zu träge und schwer.

Fahre noch ein 27.5er Trailbike (war mein erstes Bike) und ein 29er Enduro fürs Grobe, ist genial zu fahren.

Würde auf ein ordentliches 29er Hardtail mit moderater Geo setzen und in einen leichten, gut rollenden Laufradsatz investieren.

 Ev. hilfts bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. September 2022)

Ich bin 1,68 groß und habe auch keine langen Beine. Ich habe mir diesen Rahmen https://www.ebay.de/itm/31372136308...Emj68zlC%2FSus64U%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675
schön leicht aufgebaut, wiegt jetzt etwas unter 10kg und geht ab wie Schmitts Katze. Für lange Forstwegrunden echt super. Lt. Händler ist es ein Epic von 2020, zumindest entspricht es auch  den Geomietriedaten. Die Lieferung aus China hat problemlos geklappt und ca. 4 Wochen gedauert, wie angegeben. Lenker und Sattelstütze habe ich gleich mitbestellt. Der Händler antwortet auch auf deutsch, wenn man Fragen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbiker91 (18. Dezember 2022)

Hey ihr lieben. Fährt hier jemand von euch ein Mondraker F Podium oder ein Trek Supercaliber mit kleiner Körpergröße? Bin 1,58m mit Schrittlänge 72cm. Danke schonmal für die Infos


----------

